# [FiiO Q5s Type C ‖ Q5s] Bluetooth DSD-capable Amplifier,AK4493x2,768k/32bit



## FiiO (Nov 23, 2020)

Dear respected customers,

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our Q5s type c version. Delivery of the Q5s type c version has started from 18th, Nov. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.

November 18th:

Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH
HongKong: Carve Link Company
Canada: Canada distributor
Thailand: Holysai
Australia: Addicted To Audio
Switzerland: Portacomp AG
USA: TekFx
Turkey: Hes Audio
Hungary: Kripton IT KFT
Chech: GOTHIC
Portuguesa: Top Audio

(* The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)

In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).

By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 23th Nov.

And you could also get the Q5s Type C from our Aliexpress store if there are no local stores in your country:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000030379955.html


If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.

Happy listening!

Best regards,
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## FiiO (Jul 26, 2019)

*The Q5s was released on FiiO 2019 Spring Launch Event on March 16th, 2019, featuring the following:*

*A. Design:* Continue the long-lasting classic design with all aluminum alloy CNCed chassis + Exquisite craftsmanship (PU leather at the rear + Side buttons + Upgraded volume knob) + Intuitive status indicator + Unique RGB indicator

*B. Hardware Configuration: *High performance dual AK4493 DAC chips + XMOS XUF208 USB + Flagship Bluetooth chip CSR8675 + Fully upgraded with the all-new bundled amp module AM3E

*C. Features:* Mighty USB decoding capability (supports up to 768K/32Bit and DSD512) + Two modes USB 1.1/2.0 for more situations + Audiophile-grade HiFi audio power supply + Simplified professional HiFi audio circuit architecture + Complete output and input ports + Gain and Bass boost + Idle time power off + No back-charging issue + Long-lasting battery life + Two in one (volume knob and power on/off switch) + Innovative ADC volume adjustment technology

*D. Certifications: *Apple MFi certification + LDAC certification + Bluetooth aptX certification + Hi-Res Audio certification + Hi-Res Audio Wireless

*E. Accessories:* USB cable + Lightning-Micro USB cable + 3.5mm coaxial adapter cable +  3.5mm optical adapter + 3.5mm-3.5mm audio cable + silicone bands + silicone pad + cloth carrying pouch

*Suggested Retail Price in the USA:* $349.99 / *Market release date: *Estimated by the end of May.



An introduction to the new THX AAA powered headphone amplifier module AM3D for FiiO X7/X7MKII/Q5 and the new Q5s.


----------



## hongky

Is the bluetooth two ways ? In and out ?


----------



## gazzington

want one but just bought q5


----------



## Kean FiiO

hongky said:


> Is the bluetooth two ways ? In and out ?


just Bluetooth receiver


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Kean FiiO said:


> just Bluetooth receiver



Hi,@Kean FiiO 
Welcome to Head-Fi! 

Maybe you can also answer to these questions that I originally posted in the FiiO Release thread?



KopaneDePooj said:


> Quick questions about Q5s:
> 1. Will the Q5s support in-line (cable) controls of wired headphones when connected over Bluetooth?
> 2. Will the Q5s implement "Phone" Bluetooth profile / ability to take phone calls with an in-line microphone? This would require that the Q5s work as a Bluetooth transmitter also.
> 
> This are two features that I miss when I use my Q5 on-the-go over Bluetooth.



Well I guess the second one is answered above - no "Phone" profile possible without BT transmitter.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

gazzington said:


> want one but just bought q5


Yeah... I feel you. FiiO should make a buy-back program for Q5 owners


----------



## gtb75

@FiiO - Question about the included AM3E amp module. Is it a sonic improvement over the currently included AM3A, or is it the same amp module but with a 4.4mm connector (in addition to 2.5mm and 3.5mm)? I will probably end up with the THX based AM3D anyway, but just curious if the new AM3E is a sonic step up over the old AM3A or just more flexible connectivity.


----------



## Ab10 (Mar 19, 2019)

Where to find more about AM3E amp module, Any official specification page up yet?


----------



## RAFA

Will there be a line out? When I see this device, it has abilities I would like to use in my living room!


----------



## snellemin

RAFA said:


> Will there be a line out? When I see this device, it has abilities I would like to use in my living room!


Yes it does.  And most likely also support Fiio K5 dock, which will give you balance out for your xlr stuff.


----------



## RAFA

snellemin said:


> Yes it does.  And most likely also support Fiio K5 dock, which will give you balance out for your xlr stuff.


 Well thanks a lot for the information! I guess I will get this one .

Now I will look up the K5.


----------



## Kean FiiO (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you for your greetings，I'm a PM from FiiO，Very happy to communicate with you
1，Same as Q5，Q5s has same amplifier module，it can't support line control headphones
2，Q5s just has a Bluetooth audio receiver&amplifier  function，can‘t support transmission，and has no microphone inside


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Kean FiiO said:


> Thank you for your greetings，I'm a PM from FiiO，Very happy to communicate with you
> 1，Same as Q5，Q5s has same amplifier module，it can't support line control headphones
> 2，Q5s just has a Bluetooth audio receiver&amplifier  function，can‘t support transmission，and has no microphone inside



Thanks!

Still, FiiO X7 II uses the same amp modules and *it has* headphone in-line remote support so theoretically the 3.5mm jack in the amp module has the required connections and the in-line remote input can be linked to the physical play / pause / next buttons of X5 / X5s.
Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kean FiiO

gtb75 said:


> @FiiO - Question about the included AM3E amp module. Is it a sonic improvement over the currently included AM3A, or is it the same amp module but with a 4.4mm connector (in addition to 2.5mm and 3.5mm)? I will probably end up with the THX based AM3D anyway, but just curious if the new AM3E is a sonic step up over the old AM3A or just more flexible connectivity.


FiiO released the amplifier module in the following order：AM3A-AM3B-AM3E， they have similar circuit and OP AMP chips， AM3E adds 2.5mm interface to AM3B


----------



## Kean FiiO

KopaneDePooj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Still, FiiO X7 II uses the same amp modules and *it has* headphone in-line remote support so theoretically the 3.5mm jack in the amp module has the required connections and the in-line remote input can be linked to the physical play / pause / next buttons of X5 / X5s.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


yes，you are right，AM3E remain the in-line control connection of 3.5mm jack. that is only valid for X7/X7II，but not Q5 and Q5s


----------



## Kean FiiO (Mar 20, 2019)

snellemin said:


> Yes it does.  And most likely also support Fiio K5 dock, which will give you balance out for your xlr stuff.





RAFA said:


> Well thanks a lot for the information! I guess I will get this one .
> 
> Now I will look up the K5.


sorry，AM3E can not match K5 anymore. Because we moved the position of the USB port, in order to place more headphone jacks.
Please refer to my picture


----------



## RAFA

Kean FiiO said:


> sorry，AM3E can not match K5 anymore. Because we moved the position of the USB port, in order to place more headphone jacks.
> Please refer to my picture


Thank you for your reply. Will there be a another docking device in future?


----------



## snellemin

Kean FiiO said:


> sorry，AM3E can not match K5 anymore. Because we moved the position of the USB port, in order to place more headphone jacks.
> Please refer to my picture



But all the other modules still fit. And the back USB micro USB port on the back of the K5 still will work.


----------



## Kean FiiO

RAFA said:


> Thank you for your reply. Will there be a another docking device in future?


now，we have no plan to upgrade new docking


----------



## TheoS53

Kean FiiO said:


> now，we have no plan to upgrade new docking



Eerm, you sure about that? I've seen FiiO's 2019 product roadmap


----------



## TheEldestBoy (Mar 20, 2019)

If I choose the M11 over the Q5s then I'll be giving up the hardware bass boost 

If I install Spotify on the M11, do you guys think that the Spotify EQ could match/resemble what the Q5 hardware bass boost accomplishes?

***I know, this is a Q5s thread, and here I am asking about the M11. My question _is_ related to the Q5s though


----------



## KopaneDePooj

TheEldestBoy said:


> If I choose the M11 over the Q5s then I'll be giving up the hardware bass boost
> 
> If I install Spotify on the M11, do you guys think that the Spotify EQ could match/resemble what the Q5 hardware bass boost accomplishes?
> 
> ***I know, this is a Q5s thread, and here I am asking about the M11. My question _is_ related to the Q5s though



I use Spotify on Android and the app doesn't have an integrated EQ. I had the X5 III some time ago and if I remember correctly no stand-alone EQ app could access and work with the DAC and it had no effect on the sound. Only the EQ integrated in music apps worked (FiiO Music, UAPP, Neutron).
Before getting my Q5, I used to be an "EQ guy" because I always needed to smooth out some peaks or increase warmth / bass with some headphones. But since I have the Q5, I don't know what "magic" happened - I didn't ever had to touch software EQ again. The bass boost in Q5 is exactly what I need when the recording or headphone sounds too thin - it increases the bass / warmth / cuts the sharp high-mids in the perfect amount - and the quality is much better than software EQ and a matter of a quick physical switch.


----------



## TheoS53

TheEldestBoy said:


> If I choose the M11 over the Q5s then I'll be giving up the hardware bass boost
> 
> If I install Spotify on the M11, do you guys think that the Spotify EQ could match/resemble what the Q5 hardware bass boost accomplishes?
> 
> ***I know, this is a Q5s thread, and here I am asking about the M11. My question _is_ related to the Q5s though



Quick question if you've still got the Q5.....does the bass boost only work with the headphone output, or is it applied to the lineout as well? Thanks in advance


----------



## TheEldestBoy

TheoS53 said:


> Quick question if you've still got the Q5.....does the bass boost only work with the headphone output, or is it applied to the lineout as well? Thanks in advance



I tested it just now, by plugging my headphones into the line-out.

The volume pot works. The high/low gain switch works. The bass boost switch does NOT work.


----------



## TheoS53

TheEldestBoy said:


> I tested it just now, by plugging my headphones into the line-out.
> 
> The volume pot works. The high/low gain switch works. The bass boost switch does NOT work.



Thanks for your troubles. Ugh, that's really annoying. I actually thought the bass boost might work but the volume pot won't. Maybe things will be different on the Q5s


----------



## TheEldestBoy

TheoS53 said:


> Thanks for your troubles. Ugh, that's really annoying. I actually thought the bass boost might work but the volume pot won't. Maybe things will be different on the Q5s



WAIT!  I actually have the Q1 MKII and that's what I just tested with.  I do not have the Q5.  Sorry for the confusion


----------



## TheoS53

TheEldestBoy said:


> WAIT!  I actually have the Q1 MKII and that's what I just tested with.  I do not have the Q5.  Sorry for the confusion



haha alright, no worries :-D

So if someone else has a Q5 and can check that for me, please. Cheers.


----------



## gtb75 (Mar 20, 2019)

Kean FiiO said:


> FiiO released the amplifier module in the following order：AM3A-AM3B-AM3E， they have similar circuit and OP AMP chips， AM3E adds 2.5mm interface to AM3B



Thank you for the prompt reply @Kean FiiO! The fact it's built on the AM3B rather than the AM3A is great news since the AM3B seems to have meaningfully more power than the AM3A. Like I said, I will probably end up getting the AM3D anyway at some point, but more power is good news for me since I'll primarily be using this to drive MrSpeakers planars.

Speaking of the AM3D THX module, is there any chance you have room to add a 2.5mm balanced connector in addition to the 4.4mm balanced connector (so it would end up having 3.5mm, 2.5mm, and 4.4mm - just like the AM3E)? I know FiiO offers the BL44 adapter to use 2.5mm headphones with a 4.4mm jack, but having the 2.5mm jack built in would be nice for when I'm using IEMs. If it's not physically possible I'll just buy the BL44 - but I figured it was worth asking since we were already talking about connectors


----------



## MidSmoothness

gtb75 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply @Kean FiiO! The fact it's built on the AM3B rather than the AM3A is great news since the AM3B seems to have meaningfully more power than the AM3A. Like I said, I will probably end up getting the AM3D anyway at some point, but more power is good news for me since I'll primarily be using this to drive MrSpeakers planars.
> 
> Speaking of the AM3D THX module, is there any chance you have room to add a 2.5mm balanced connector in addition to the 4.4mm balanced connector (so it would end up having 3.5mm, 2.5mm, and 4.4mm - just like the AM3E)? I know FiiO offers the BL44 adapter to use 2.5mm headphones with a 4.4mm jack, but having the 2.5mm jack built in would be nice for when I'm using IEMs. If it's not physically possible I'll just buy the BL44 - but I figured it was worth asking since we were already talking about connectors



I actually like to use modular termination these days. I got a 3.5mm trs & trrs & 4.4mm to 2.5mm adaptor. It’s available @ massdrop. Works like a charm and converts all my nice 2.5mm cables to whichever termination I’d like.


----------



## showme99

TheoS53 said:


> Quick question if you've still got the Q5.....does the bass boost only work with the headphone output, or is it applied to the lineout as well? Thanks in advance


I just checked this on my Q5. The bass boost, gain, and volume control are only applied to the headphone output. They have no effect on the line out.


----------



## TheoS53

showme99 said:


> I just checked this on my Q5. The bass boost, gain, and volume control are only applied to the headphone output. They have no effect on the line out.



Thanks for checking it out for me. Ah that's a bit of a pity


----------



## Hinomotocho (Mar 20, 2019)

Apologies if this sounds like a silly question, but is anyone able to please list the improvements or benefits of the Q5s over the Q5? I wanted the Q5 but the added cost to get 4.4mm pushed it over the top for me.
Would anyone with the original consider upgrading?


----------



## MidSmoothness

Beninnzorjp said:


> Apologies if this sounds like a silly question, but is anyone able to please list the improvements or benefits of the Q5s over the Q5? I wanted the Q5 but the added cost to get 4.4mm pushed it over the top for me.
> Would anyone with the original consider upgrading?



Nope, keeping my Q5, it’s perfectly fine.


----------



## Adityaseven7

TheoS53 said:


> Eerm, you sure about that? I've seen FiiO's 2019 product roadmap



Could u share a link of the roadmap?


----------



## TheoS53

Adityaseven7 said:


> Could u share a link of the roadmap?



Sorry, I'm not at liberty to do that


----------



## KopaneDePooj

TheoS53 said:


> Thanks for checking it out for me. Ah that's a bit of a pity


That's how line-out is supposed to work in any device: clean pre-amped output, nothing else.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Beninnzorjp said:


> Apologies if this sounds like a silly question, but is anyone able to please list the improvements or benefits of the Q5s over the Q5? I wanted the Q5 but the added cost to get 4.4mm pushed it over the top for me.
> Would anyone with the original consider upgrading?


----------



## Hinomotocho

KopaneDePooj said:


>


Thank you very much - based on the specs should there be an noticeable improvement in sound quality?


----------



## TheoS53

KopaneDePooj said:


> That's how line-out is supposed to work in any device: clean pre-amped output, nothing else.


 Usually, yes, but I wasn't sure if it has a preamp control. The Micro iDSD BL's bass boost and 3d effect works in lineout when it's in preamp mode...so I was just curious if the Q5 maybe had the same


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Beninnzorjp said:


> Thank you very much - based on the specs should there be an noticeable improvement in sound quality?


You're welcome.
When it comes to numbers and higher res codecs, that depends on ones ability to hear and especially imagine 
When it comes to the fact that it uses different DAC and AMP module, we'll have to wait and see some reviews / impressions. The sound signature can be slightly different, that doesn't mean better.


----------



## Adityaseven7

TheoS53 said:


> Sorry, I'm not at liberty to do that


Oh ok, np.


----------



## Hinomotocho

KopaneDePooj said:


> You're welcome.
> When it comes to numbers and higher res codecs, that depends on ones ability to hear and especially imagine
> When it comes to the fact that it uses different DAC and AMP module, we'll have to wait and see some reviews / impressions. The sound signature can be slightly different, that doesn't mean better.


Sensible answer.
I don't know much about specs, I was just being impatiently optimistic. 
I ended up with an ifi xDSD which sounds great but I have never gotten used to the odd controls - it reminds me of those movies where they get into the cockpit of an UFO.
Also 4.4mm is a nice solid connection I have happily adopted and I would be happy to do away with the extra 3.5 TRRS adapter I have to use.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Beninnzorjp said:


> Sensible answer.
> I don't know much about specs, I was just being impatiently optimistic.
> I ended up with an ifi xDSD which sounds great but I have never gotten used to the odd controls - it reminds me of those movies where they get into the cockpit of an UFO.
> Also 4.4mm is a nice solid connection I have happily adopted and I would be happy to do away with the extra 3.5 TRRS adapter I have to use.


He he, I'd say stay with your UFO  it's a nice alien biscuit sandwich and I heard it sounds close to the Micro iDSD Black Label that I had the pleasure to listen to and I liked more than my Q5.
The rest are details. But it's your money, if you're eager for a new toy, go for it


----------



## Hinomotocho

KopaneDePooj said:


> He he, I'd say stay with your UFO  it's a nice alien biscuit sandwich and I heard it sounds close to the Micro iDSD Black Label that I had the pleasure to listen to and I liked more than my Q5.
> The rest are details. But it's your money, if you're eager for a new toy, go for it


You represent the sensible voice I hear in one ear, while the other voice in the other ear leads me astray


----------



## Kean FiiO

gtb75 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply @Kean FiiO! The fact it's built on the AM3B rather than the AM3A is great news since the AM3B seems to have meaningfully more power than the AM3A. Like I said, I will probably end up getting the AM3D anyway at some point, but more power is good news for me since I'll primarily be using this to drive MrSpeakers planars.
> 
> Speaking of the AM3D THX module, is there any chance you have room to add a 2.5mm balanced connector in addition to the 4.4mm balanced connector (so it would end up having 3.5mm, 2.5mm, and 4.4mm - just like the AM3E)? I know FiiO offers the BL44 adapter to use 2.5mm headphones with a 4.4mm jack, but having the 2.5mm jack built in would be nice for when I'm using IEMs. If it's not physically possible I'll just buy the BL44 - but I figured it was worth asking since we were already talking about connectors


For AM3D，Engineer designed 2 sets of THX AAA-78 amplifier modules for balanced circuit.
So， it is very difficult to add 2.5mm jack inside.
BTW, 4.4mm become more and more popular than 2.5mm？


----------



## gtb75

Kean FiiO said:


> For AM3D，Engineer designed 2 sets of THX AAA-78 amplifier modules for balanced circuit.
> So， it is very difficult to add 2.5mm jack inside.
> BTW, 4.4mm become more and more popular than 2.5mm？



I figured that might be the case, but I figured I would ask since you were able to fit both 2.5mm and 4.4mm in with the AM3E. 

I suspect 4.4mm will eventually become more popular/prevalent than 2.5mm, but 2.5mm seems to be more universal today - particularly with IEMs. Like I said, I can just pick up your BL44 adapter to use 2.5mm with the AM3D if I end up getting it. Again, thanks for the information!


----------



## kn0ppers

So in the video it says the AM3C Module is super limited and for the japanese market etc. ...so how do I get one? Or why is the video in english and trying to make our mouths wet..?


----------



## FiiO

kn0ppers said:


> So in the video it says the AM3C Module is super limited and for the japanese market etc. ...so how do I get one? Or why is the video in english and trying to make our mouths wet..?



Dear friend, 

Thank you for the kind interest on our products.
The AM3C is the model that specially supply to Japanese market, and the AM3D is the official type which just differ in the name. So you could get the AM3D instead when it is available. 

Best regards


----------



## kpet82

hi, will it support airplay? and what does hi-res audio wireless mean exactly? sure it’s not bluetooth?!


----------



## FiiO

kpet82 said:


> hi, will it support airplay? and what does hi-res audio wireless mean exactly? sure it’s not bluetooth?!


Dear friend,

No the Q5S could not support Airplay function. 
 
Best regards


----------



## No Deal

Maybe I missed it here but I am wondering if the AM3E module will work on the Q5 and be offered as a standalone Item?


----------



## FiiO

No Deal said:


> Maybe I missed it here but I am wondering if the AM3E module will work on the Q5 and be offered as a standalone Item?


Dear friend,

Yes. The AM3E will be compatible with the Q5 as well. It will be offered as a standalone item as well.

Best regards


----------



## Silent Xaxal

I own an X5 3rd gen. Should I get this or get an M11 instead? I still have my A5 amp.


----------



## FiiO

Silent Xaxal said:


> I own an X5 3rd gen. Should I get this or get an M11 instead? I still have my A5 amp.


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on our products.

You may have a try of the Q5s or M11 when it is available in your country first.

Best regards


----------



## Ab10 (Apr 4, 2019)

Silent Xaxal said:


> I own an X5 3rd gen. Should I get this or get an M11 instead? I still have my A5 amp.



I have similar situation owned X5-3 but don't own A5 though, Thank God I skip Q5 - Definitely looking forward to Q5s.

Android DAP from Fiio...again - No thank you.


----------



## No Deal

I have IEMs that are terminated with a 2.5mmconnector, IEMs with a 3.5mm connector, and IEMs with a 4.4mm connector so changing to the AM3E module would make sense for me.  I am wondering if the other updates to the Q5s are significant enough to warrant replacing my Q5 entirely, or if upgrading to the AM3E will get me by for now.


----------



## human bass

Guys, I dont understand the whole issue with being 4.4mm instead of 2.5 when it's quite easy to buy an adaptor. 

What I want to know is when the sales will start. I think the q5s combined with the Sendy Aiva will be a extremely versatile end-game.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Apr 8, 2019)

human bass said:


> Guys, I dont understand the whole issue with being 4.4mm instead of 2.5 when it's quite easy to buy an adaptor.
> 
> What I want to know is when the sales will start. I think the q5s combined with the Sendy Aiva will be a extremely versatile end-game.


I guess people like to keep it straightforward without adding an adapter to the equation. An cheap adapter may degrade the sound, a quality one is an extra cost. Also it may cause issues as it extends the connection, for example when used in a pocket, and may catch on material and break it. I definitely try to avoid them for portable set ups


----------



## Hinomotocho

I messed up that last post - started it on pc, then finished it on my phone


----------



## human bass

Hinomotocho said:


> I guess people like to keep it straightforward without adding an adapter to the equation. An cheap adapter may degrade the sound, a quality one is an extra cost. Also it may cause issues as it extends the connection, for example when used in a pocket, and may catch on material and break it. I definitely try to avoid them for portable set ups


Any especifc balanced adaptor will be of decent quality. And 4.4mm is much more robust than 2.5mm. 4.4mm is the wiser choice.


----------



## Hinomotocho

human bass said:


> Any especifc balanced adaptor will be of decent quality. And 4.4mm is much more robust than 2.5mm. 4.4mm is the wiser choice.


Since owning the Sony ZX300 I have been happy with most of my cables being 4.4mm - nice, solid connection. 
I'm waiting for the Q5s as the Q5 didn't work out for me price-wise as the AM3B extra pushed it beyond what I wanted to spend.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Has anyone actually heard the Q5s? Has it been available for demo at any of the shows?


----------



## weexisttocease

Any ETA for the European markets?


----------



## FiiO

weexisttocease said:


> Any ETA for the European markets?


Dear friend, 

At about May. 

Best regards


----------



## No Deal

I am now wondering if the AM3D THX amp might not be better than the AM3E.  (Time to buy another adapter.) The one question that I still have is whether it is worth going to the 4493 DAC vs continuing to use the Q5 with the 4490?


----------



## toughnut

No Deal said:


> I am now wondering if the AM3D THX amp might not be better than the AM3E.  (Time to buy another adapter.) The one question that I still have is whether it is worth going to the 4493 DAC vs continuing to use the Q5 with the 4490?



Spec comparison between AK4493 vs 4490. IMHO, noticeable improvement will be native hardware decoding for DSD512 (Q5 support up to DSD256) which is useless for most. You lose one USB port from Q5.
https://www.akm.com/akm/en/aboutus/news/20171208AK4493_001/


----------



## No Deal

toughnut said:


> Spec comparison between AK4493 vs 4490. IMHO, noticeable improvement will be native hardware decoding for DSD512 (Q5 support up to DSD256) which is useless for most. You lose one USB port from Q5.
> https://www.akm.com/akm/en/aboutus/news/20171208AK4493_001/



Thank you!


----------



## kn0ppers

I mean instead of buying an adapter when you switch from 2,5mm to 4,4mm you could also just grab the soldering iron.

@FiiO : May for Q5s and AM3D or only Q5s? (talking about EU)


----------



## FiiO

kn0ppers said:


> I mean instead of buying an adapter when you switch from 2,5mm to 4,4mm you could also just grab the soldering iron.
> 
> @FiiO : May for Q5s and AM3D or only Q5s? (talking about EU)


Dear friend,

Estimated time for Q5s and AM3D: May(If everything goes well)

Best regards


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Estimated time for Q5s and AM3D: May(If everything goes well)
> 
> Best regards


How much will it cost in germany ?


----------



## bowei006

Interesting product. Following closely


----------



## FiiO

Cevisi said:


> How much will it cost in germany ?


Dear friend,

You may need to contact the distributor in Germany about that.

Best regards


----------



## PochoLaPantera

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You may need to contact the distributor in Germany about that.
> 
> Best regards


We are in May, when it will go on sale?


----------



## tolis626

Why oh why can't we get something ridiculous from you guys? Something combining the extra power of the AM5 that also has balanced out and preferably THX AAA tech in it. Call it the AM5B or whatever and sell it to us. I guarantee it's gonna sell like hotcakes. Wouldn't even matter if it had to be slightly larger physically than the other modules IMO. Oh well, I'm gonna be buying a Q5s and AM3D anyway, but one can dream.

PS : @toughnut 
Hey, what's that about losing a USB port? I might have missed something here.


----------



## toughnut

tolis626 said:


> PS : @toughnut
> Hey, what's that about losing a USB port? I might have missed something here.



On older Q5, you have one port on the device and another port on amp module. On Q5s, the port on device removed.

For Q5, you can swap function between ports via iOS app. Which port for charging OR data. This solved the battery draining when connecting to phone as external DAC.

Q5s seem like have mode selector for its single port. Shall see when release.


----------



## tolis626

toughnut said:


> On older Q5, you have one port on the device and another port on amp module. On Q5s, the port on device removed.
> 
> For Q5, you can swap function between ports via iOS app. Which port for charging OR data. This solved the battery draining when connecting to phone as external DAC.
> 
> Q5s seem like have mode selector for its single port. Shall see when release.


Oh, I see. Thanks for clarifying! While that was indeed a nice feature to have, it's one of those "meh" things, I'm not gonna be bummed it's gone. Especially since I haven't owned anything Apple since an iPod Touch in 2009 or something. What I am bummed about is the use of micro-USB instead of USB-C. I remember that Fiio had their reasons, but still, USB-C is the future of connectivity and micro-USB is the crappiest, most fragile connector in modern devices. I would be much less frustrated about it if I only intended to use the Q5s with my phone via bluetooth when I get it, but it's going to serve as my PC's DAC/amp for the foreseeable future because I don't have a proper desktop setup yet. So I don't feel particularly thrilled about having to plug and unplug that thing constantly. That said, at least Fiio seem to be using quality micro-USB connectors even on their cheap devices. On my lowly Q1 (1st gen, whiskey flask) that I've had for almost 2 years, the port has given me 0 problems despite the abuse it's gone through. It gets plugged and unplugged multiple times a day, gets stressed when connected to my phone in my pocket, yada yada, and it isn't even becoming loose like all of my old phones that used the same connector.


----------



## toughnut

According to Apple, USB C is for “pro” device 

FiiO latest M series DAP come with USB C so might be missed opportunity here by FiiO or might be for compatibility issue with X7ii and Q5 as the port is solely on the amp module now.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Woah, is the new Q5S out already?!


----------



## Hinomotocho

Dobrescu George said:


> Woah, is the new Q5S out already?!


Late May - doesn't seem that long ago I was reading your review of the Q5


----------



## Dobrescu George

Hinomotocho said:


> Late May - doesn't seem that long ago I was reading your review of the Q5



Woah, thank you!  

I'm sure I'll be writing about Q5s as well!  

Q5 was one of my favorite DAC/AMPs, and it still is


----------



## Hinomotocho

Dobrescu George said:


> Woah, thank you!
> 
> I'm sure I'll be writing about Q5s as well!
> 
> Q5 was one of my favorite DAC/AMPs, and it still is


Good to hear - ideally I wanted 4.4mm which meant an extra cost for the AM3B so I ended up going with another one, but if I'm keen to see what opinions of the Q5s are like


----------



## Esidemoken (May 6, 2019)

I have 3 questions:

1 This DAC uses micro usb right? It´s possible that this implementation increase a little bit the compatibility with android phones? I know that OTG increases the chances, i wanted first the Q1 MkII but seems almost iphone exclusive.
2 It´s possible to conect a classic game console to my PC and use this DAC to output the audio from those games? I´m referring to consoles that use RCA audio and Optic audio like the N64, PS2 or Wii. I know the audio that output those consoles is very low quality but is something i want to try.
3. To people who bought previous DAC , what is the recomend time to buy new products until the factory correct bugs and things like that?


----------



## Ynot1

In regards to 3, I noticed Fiio doing low production runs early like M6. So good luck getting one early. Therefore I would not worry about buying too soon.


----------



## tolis626

I would hope not. The Q5 is a well established product by now, and the Q5s just replaces it. It's not a higher end model. So I would assume that they would chase market availability right out of the gate, they don't need to gauge interest. I hope so, at least, because I want to buy one really soon.


----------



## Esidemoken

Ynot1 said:


> In regards to 3, I noticed Fiio doing low production runs early like M6. So good luck getting one early. Therefore I would not worry about buying too soon.


In fact i don't want to buy it to soon y prefer to wait a bit the reviews of others buyers.


----------



## DSpezzia

Is there a date when we can pre order this item?

I want to make sure I can get one soon. Ticks all the boxes for me


----------



## FiiO

DSpezzia said:


> Is there a date when we can pre order this item?
> 
> I want to make sure I can get one soon. Ticks all the boxes for me


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on our products.

If everything goes well, the Q5s will be available in this month. Stay tuned!

Best regards


----------



## Hinomotocho

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thank you for the kind interest on our products.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me if the Q5s will be priced the same as when the Q5 was released?


----------



## DSpezzia

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thank you for the kind interest on our products.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the response.
I will keep checking and see when it's available


----------



## tolis626

Hey everyone

The Q5s has a line out, right? If so, how would it fare as just a DAC for a desktop amp?


----------



## Dobrescu George

tolis626 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> The Q5s has a line out, right? If so, how would it fare as just a DAC for a desktop amp?



The original Q5 was plenty good, so if Q5s is anything like the original Q5, it should also be pretty nifty


----------



## tolis626

Dobrescu George said:


> The original Q5 was plenty good, so if Q5s is anything like the original Q5, it should also be pretty nifty


Sweet! Thanks bud!

See, for me, the only downside of the Q5 and by extension, the Q5s, is that they're pricey. Sure, they may be worth every penny (more so if you're in the US and don't have to buy them at 440€ like we do in Europe), but that doesn't change the fact that they cost quite a bit. So, considering that I might want to get something more powerful for my PC later, like a Massdrop THX AAA 789, I'd be thrilled if I didn't also have to buy a DAC right out of the gate. The dual AKM4493s in the Q5s should be way more than servicable. Too bad the line out isn't balanced, that would've been killer. Oh well.


----------



## Dobrescu George

tolis626 said:


> Sweet! Thanks bud!
> 
> See, for me, the only downside of the Q5 and by extension, the Q5s, is that they're pricey. Sure, they may be worth every penny (more so if you're in the US and don't have to buy them at 440€ like we do in Europe), but that doesn't change the fact that they cost quite a bit. So, considering that I might want to get something more powerful for my PC later, like a Massdrop THX AAA 789, I'd be thrilled if I didn't also have to buy a DAC right out of the gate. The dual AKM4493s in the Q5s should be way more than servicable. Too bad the line out isn't balanced, that would've been killer. Oh well.



If you need a portable that's also great as a desktop unit, Q5 is a killer deal  

You can also consider Mojo or xDSD tho 

Also, if you don't need portables, Burson Play is about 200 USD new 

The magic of Q5 is that it has really good feedback, like most people are very happy, it lived and aged really nicely, units around the world are healthy, and it is still really easy to recommend and use


----------



## tolis626

Dobrescu George said:


> If you need a portable that's also great as a desktop unit, Q5 is a killer deal
> 
> You can also consider Mojo or xDSD tho
> 
> ...


Well, the Mojo is even pricier and iFi stuff is great, but again, very expensive over here and aren't as nicely portable as the Q5. Really, the Q5 and Q5s tick all the boxes for me. I know it's going to serve great as a desktop DAC/amp and that's how I'm gonna use it 50% of the time, but I also want something to take with me that also has enough power. But the uses I have for the Q5s don't end there. Bluetooth from my phone to the Q5s -> line out to my speakers, easy awesomeness without wires. Fiber optic from my TV -> Q5s -> speakers, great for movie watching with a great DAC between everything. Also, having my phone free of dangling wires when walking/traveling with my headphones would be a godsent. Finally, having aptX LL will let me watch movies on the bus/plane without annoying latency or annoying wires. AND I can charge it and my phone at the same time. I mean, is there anything this thing doesn't do right?


----------



## Cevisi

How much output power it has ?


----------



## tolis626

Cevisi said:


> How much output power it has ?


IIRC, about 220mW out of the SE output and about 500mW out of the balanced outs.


----------



## Dobrescu George

tolis626 said:


> Well, the Mojo is even pricier and iFi stuff is great, but again, very expensive over here and aren't as nicely portable as the Q5. Really, the Q5 and Q5s tick all the boxes for me. I know it's going to serve great as a desktop DAC/amp and that's how I'm gonna use it 50% of the time, but I also want something to take with me that also has enough power. But the uses I have for the Q5s don't end there. Bluetooth from my phone to the Q5s -> line out to my speakers, easy awesomeness without wires. Fiber optic from my TV -> Q5s -> speakers, great for movie watching with a great DAC between everything. Also, having my phone free of dangling wires when walking/traveling with my headphones would be a godsent. Finally, having aptX LL will let me watch movies on the bus/plane without annoying latency or annoying wires. AND I can charge it and my phone at the same time. I mean, is there anything this thing doesn't do right?



When you put it like that, Q5 really was already pretty amazing  

I'm curious what Q5s will bring to the table actually!


----------



## bassct

Question for those wanting to get this Amp. How does one get their hands on AM3D ( the THX ) AMP module ? Didnt they say its a limited amount run, and Asia market only ??? This would be the only reason to get Q5s. But of course someone would have to put it through its paces and post some test results first .


----------



## tichyztech

bassct said:


> Question for those wanting to get this Amp. How does one get their hands on AM3D ( the THX ) AMP module ? Didnt they say its a limited amount run, and Asia market only ??? This would be the only reason to get Q5s. But of course someone would have to put it through its paces and post some test results first .



I believe  Fiio was talking about the Japanese market. Once everything has been confirmed etc it will available to buy to the rest of the rest. Flick a few pages back.


----------



## Patrick1958

Kean FiiO said:


> sorry，AM3E can not match K5 anymore. Because we moved the position of the USB port, in order to place more headphone jacks.
> Please refer to my picture


Will the Q5s accept the AMO module?


----------



## tolis626

bassct said:


> Question for those wanting to get this Amp. How does one get their hands on AM3D ( the THX ) AMP module ? Didnt they say its a limited amount run, and Asia market only ??? This would be the only reason to get Q5s. But of course someone would have to put it through its paces and post some test results first .


That was the AM3C. The AM3D is the exact same amp module, just rebranded and available worldwide. From what I understand, its availability will not be limited and it will be sold alongside the other modules, like the AM5.

Also, the included AM3E should in theory be pretty close in performance to the THX one, so it's not like the Q5s will be useless without it.


----------



## gazzington

When's it supposed to be out?


----------



## K1030

gazzington said:


> When's it supposed to be out?


Nothing written in stone but Fiio has stated sometime this month. It's currently being demoed at High End Munich 2019 (Q5s. M11, M5, AM3D, FH7).


----------



## FiiO

Hinomotocho said:


> Can you please tell me if the Q5s will be priced the same as when the Q5 was released?







Best regards


----------



## Hinomotocho

FiiO said:


> Best regards


That's a bargain now it comes with 2.5,3.5 and 4.4mm - thank you


----------



## tichyztech

I'm sure it will be much higher than that, after added costs by retailers. Those of us in the UK there is duty tax etc as well.


----------



## tolis626

tichyztech said:


> I'm sure it will be much higher than that, after added costs by retailers. Those of us in the UK there is duty tax etc as well.


Sadly, yes, us Europeans will probably get screwed over. The Q5 cost around 430-450€ here.


----------



## weexisttocease

tolis626 said:


> Sadly, yes, us Europeans will probably get screwed over. The Q5 cost around 430-450€ here.



Probably that is the accurate price for UE. The AM3D THX amp module from 180-200€.


----------



## tolis626

weexisttocease said:


> Probably that is the accurate price for UE. The AM3D THX amp module from 180-200€.


Oof, that stings. I was hoping it'd have the same-ish price as the other modules, like the AM5 that costs around 100€. If it's double that... Oof. I guess sourcing one from China directly would be worth the risk.


----------



## weexisttocease

tolis626 said:


> Oof, that stings. I was hoping it'd have the same-ish price as the other modules, like the AM5 that costs around 100€. If it's double that... Oof. I guess sourcing one from China directly would be worth the risk.



Zococity in Spain is charging 499,99€ for the M11. I suppose they will do the same for the Q5s and AM3D, so I'm expecting more 50€ from Fiio's suggested retail price.


----------



## Kean FiiO

Patrick1958 said:


> Will the Q5s accept the AMO module?


sure，Q5S can use AM0 module（no amplifier inside）


----------



## tolis626

weexisttocease said:


> Zococity in Spain is charging 499,99€ for the M11. I suppose they will do the same for the Q5s and AM3D, so I'm expecting more 50€ from Fiio's suggested retail price.


I don't think they'll sell for 500€. Or I just hope so. The Q5 is already pushing the boundaries of what I'd spend for a portable amp/DAC, if retailers decide to rip us off on top of that, I'll be pissed. I hope that the official Greek Fiio retailer doesn't go that route.


----------



## Kean FiiO

FiiO said:


> Best regards


AM3D has been placed in the production plan，it will be available for sale at the end of May, the price is about 150USD, please pay attention to the latest news of FiiO.


----------



## tolis626

Kean FiiO said:


> AM3D has been placed in the production plan，it will be available for sale at the end of May, the price is about 150USD, please pay attention to the latest news of FiiO.


Thanks for clarifying that. Do you have any information or even rough estimates about prices in Europe? If not, I will suppose it's exactly the same as the Q5.


----------



## Kean FiiO

tolis626 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. Do you have any information or even rough estimates about prices in Europe? If not, I will suppose it's exactly the same as the Q5.


Thans for your care, the official pricing of Q5S is the same as Q5


----------



## human bass

So any exact date they will be availabe in Ali?


----------



## tolis626

Well, probably same as everybody else. I spoke with the official Greek supplier and he told me June. So I will go out on a limb and say late May-early June, depending on where you get it from. Which sucks, because I really wanna get one, like, tomorrow. I just hope my lowly little Q1 can survive until then, because it's having a hard time lately.


----------



## PochoLaPantera

human bass said:


> So any exact date they will be availabe in Ali?


Yeah in Aliexpress with a big discount in 11/11! I am waiting


----------



## human bass

tolis626 said:


> Well, probably same as everybody else. I spoke with the official Greek supplier and he told me June. So I will go out on a limb and say late May-early June, depending on where you get it from. Which sucks, because I really wanna get one, like, tomorrow. I just hope my lowly little Q1 can survive until then, because it's having a hard time lately.


Well, I will be in Europe (Paris, London and Lisbon). Do you think I can find a physical store to buy in any of those 3?


----------



## human bass

FiiO said:


> Best regards


Will any store in Paris or Lisbon have it by june?


----------



## Kean FiiO

human bass said:


> Will any store in Paris or Lisbon have it by june?


We will complete production in late June and sell it at AliExpress, Amazon. However, the retailer’s sales time may be later. After all, transportation, customs declaration, warehousing and other procedures take time.


----------



## DSpezzia

Kean FiiO said:


> We will complete production in late June and sell it at AliExpress, Amazon. However, the retailer’s sales time may be later. After all, transportation, customs declaration, warehousing and other procedures take time.



So it's coming late June then? It was previously stated for late May?


----------



## Kean FiiO

DSpezzia said:


> It was previously stated for late May


yes，according to the latest schedule, the update time is the end of June.


----------



## PochoLaPantera

Kean FiiO said:


> We will complete production in late June and sell it at AliExpress, Amazon. However, the retailer’s sales time may be later. After all, transportation, customs declaration, warehousing and other procedures take time.


Thanks i am waiting to buy it in Aliexpress. Please with a huge discount!!!


----------



## tolis626

June? Oh man, that sucks. Not only am I impatient by nature, but I'm afraid my Q1 won't live until then. I mean, I hope it does, but it's acting iffy lately.

I sincerely hope that that June info is either wrong or just part of the truth and that the supplier here will get it early June as stated. If not, damn...


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

tolis626 said:


> June? Oh man, that sucks. Not only am I impatient by nature, but I'm afraid my Q1 won't live until then. I mean, I hope it does, but it's acting iffy lately.
> 
> I sincerely hope that that June info is either wrong or just part of the truth and that the supplier here will get it early June as stated. If not, damn...



lol I'm in the same boat, Have been debating on picking up the OG Q5 till then but settled on a THX Portable but will keep it as a house Dac/Amp once the Q5s comes out.


----------



## vonBurg

sorry but I’m a newbie in this hi-fi world and I just read and compare features all the time to build my own nice setup soon...

*What does the Q5s have that the M11 does not?*

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## elira

vonBurg said:


> sorry but I’m a newbie in this hi-fi world and I just read and compare features all the time to build my own nice setup soon...
> 
> *What does the Q5s have that the M11 does not?*
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


You can replace the amp section, and you are not dealing with a device with a screen. The weak point of DAPs is that they are like crappy phones. The Q5s doesn’t have all the shortcomings of android devices, which is good for people that already has a smartphone.


----------



## K1030

vonBurg said:


> sorry but I’m a newbie in this hi-fi world and I just read and compare features all the time to build my own nice setup soon...
> 
> *What does the Q5s have that the M11 does not?*
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


The M11 is a DAP (digital audio player) and the Q5s is a DAC (digital to analog converter) & amplifier. The main difference is that the M11 is a standalone device with ITA owb IS and UI while the Q5s requires pairing to another source.


----------



## vonBurg

K1030 said:


> The M11 is a DAP (digital audio player) and the Q5s is a DAC (digital to analog converter) & amplifier. The main difference is that the M11 is a standalone device with ITA owb IS and UI while the Q5s requires pairing to another source.



Yep I know, but in case you have neither a DAP nor a DAC, as me, you can save money by getting the M11 directly, am I right? 
You have a built-in dac when at home and a dap on the go...


----------



## vonBurg

elira said:


> You can replace the amp section, and you are not dealing with a device with a screen. The weak point of DAPs is that they are like crappy phones. The Q5s doesn’t have all the shortcomings of android devices, which is good for people that already has a smartphone.



I agree that the experience is not the smoothest but M11 looks like a beast...
what is the advantage of replacing the amp, besides the connections?
would you recommend the q5s only, the q5s + a dap with ldac (one of my headphones have ldac) or the m11 only? the source will be Tidal in a mac, mainly...


----------



## gazzington

Hi. I've lost the cable to connect my iPod touch to a q5. Does anybody know where I can get another?


----------



## Ab10 (May 22, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> I agree that the experience is not the smoothest but M11 looks like a beast...
> what is the advantage of replacing the amp, besides the connections?
> would you recommend the q5s only, the q5s + a dap with ldac (one of my headphones have ldac) or the m11 only? the source will be Tidal in a mac, mainly...



I'm going with Q5S + M5 for offline playback.

For your instance Q5S + Mac will be ideal for Tidal... Atleast my vote goes there.

Also there is Topping DX3 Pro (I don't own any) with similar internal out there which is ideal for desktop usage with half of the price of Q5s.... But minus portability and balance port.


----------



## K1030 (May 22, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> Yep I know, but in case you have neither a DAP nor a DAC, as me, you can save money by getting the M11 directly, am I right?
> You have a built-in dac when at home and a dap on the go...


The Q5s is cheaper and can also be used as a DAC.

My personal digital music library was destroyed a while ago. At that point I started using Spotify; but as my equipment upgraded as streamingdid my streaming service to Tidal. In this instance I've always needed an Android device to utilize these apps rather than have a digital audio player play my personal files. In my use case I'm always after the best Android device to run these apps which I found is always a smartphone. After some Fiio X DAPs and a Hiby R6 I switched to a Q5 after CanJam. It's been the best thus far with my Sony XZ2 phone and the Q5s will hopefully have LDAC and it has the ability to utilize the THX AAA 78 AMP. That's my deciding factor between the two


----------



## vonBurg

Ab10 said:


> I'm going with Q5S + M5 for offline playback.
> 
> For your instance Q5S + Mac will be ideal for Tidal... Atleast my vote goes there.
> 
> Also there is Topping DX3 Pro (I don't own any) with similar internal out there which is ideal for desktop usage with half of the price of Q5s.... But minus portability and balance port.



I assume that you can save some Tidal playlists in the SD card for offline playback...? could not find this info anywhere...


----------



## Ab10 (May 22, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> I assume that you can save some Tidal playlists in the SD card for offline playback...? could not find this info anywhere...



For M5 the answer is No, here offline playback I meant personal collection and use as cheap source device. No streaming service supported natively by M5... Unless it use for BT feature.

If you choose Q5s then your streaming goes either Computer or Phone. Decide this first.

If you choose M11 you can save Tidal offline track at the Sd Card for now but also remember official google application suit support is not there...(Tidal and other Android app side load is possible)..And in future if Tidal change the policy and drop support you stuck, For your Andriod phone it never happen (unless it is Huawei as the recent report suggest).

If you choose M11 you will loose Fiio Amp combo + usage of power hungry headphones.

As you mentioned source as Mac , so I assume portability is not your top priority.


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

Question for some of you, With some of us ( Including myself ) really having to scratch that device want, Would it be worth it to get the Q5 now if its at a good price say <$250 then wait for the Q5s? I know the AM3B is out for the 4.4mm and the THX module will be available for either devices but as much as I love my AAA portable I really want Bluetooth for ease of use. 

If someone can help me with this dilemma I would appreciate it lol.


----------



## FiiO

gazzington said:


> Hi. I've lost the cable to connect my iPod touch to a q5. Does anybody know where I can get another?


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. You could send email to support@fiio.com about that or get one from our agent(https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_12878253.pic_0)

Best regards


----------



## DSpezzia (May 22, 2019)

Iplaywithrocks said:


> Question for some of you, With some of us ( Including myself ) really having to scratch that device want, Would it be worth it to get the Q5 now if its at a good price say <$250 then wait for the Q5s? I know the AM3B is out for the 4.4mm and the THX module will be available for either devices but as much as I love my AAA portable I really want Bluetooth for ease of use.
> 
> If someone can help me with this dilemma I would appreciate it lol.



You might as well wait. Unless you have excess cash to burn or you have an avenue to sell it on afterwards

Edit. Or get a BTR3 or es100 untill the Q5S comes out.


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

DSpezzia said:


> You might as well wait. Unless you have excess cash to burn or you have an avenue to sell it on afterwards
> 
> Edit. Or get a BTR3 or es100 untill the Q5S comes out.



I have the ES100 and not really impressed by it with the headphones I use. But I guess the Q5s is that much better in regards to LDAC APTXHD ect. Just have the want it now itch. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cevisi

Iplaywithrocks said:


> I have the ES100 and not really impressed by it with the headphones I use. But I guess the Q5s is that much better in regards to LDAC APTXHD ect. Just have the want it now itch. Thanks for the advice.


Bluetooth music whitout ldac sucks ibwould never get such a device wait for q5s


----------



## DSpezzia

Iplaywithrocks said:


> I have the ES100 and not really impressed by it with the headphones I use. But I guess the Q5s is that much better in regards to LDAC APTXHD ect. Just have the want it now itch. Thanks for the advice.



Honestly I prefer the sound of the BTR3

The main reason I use the es100 is the app with all its options and usability (fiio take note)

I can't wait for the Q5S as a semi portable dac


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

DSpezzia said:


> Honestly I prefer the sound of the BTR3
> 
> The main reason I use the es100 is the app with all its options and usability (fiio take note)
> 
> I can't wait for the Q5S as a semi portable dac




Yeah the same reason why I use it as well. I did try the Auris Amplify which I was very very surprised at the audio quality but not enough power to drive my XCs


----------



## tolis626

Honestly, one of my favorite device combos on a budget so far has been my Q1 with a BTR3. My father owns a BTR3, but I never wanted anything to do with bluetooth until recently. That little thing convinced me otherwise. I borrowed it for a few days to try it and, while its lack of power did annoy me (barely pushing my 58x and MSR7 loud enough-granted, the MSR7 are modded and quite a bit less efficient than stock), the quality it offered was great, especially considering the price and wireless operation. So I started using LDAC from my phone to the BTR3, I blue tacked the BTR3 to my Q1, connected the BTR3 to the Q1's line in and then plugged my headphones into the Q1. I was amazed by the fact that this actually sounded quite a bit better than the Q1 by itself through USB. Cleaner is the word. I know the Q1 isn't anything special, ok, but the BTR3 costs about the same as the Q1 did and it's SMALL. I never expected it to sound better. The Q1, turns out, is a weak DAC, but its amp section is decent considering the price and its age. Now, I half wanted to get a BTR3 myself, but realized I don't want to half-arse this and decided to go for the Q5. Then I realized that there's the Q5s around the corner and here I am... That said, I still maintain that nothing can beat the BTR3 for IEMs. Get a short cable (Fiio offers one with MMCX, perfect for my Tin T2s), clip it to your shirt, put your IEMs in, boom, wireless.

As for the M11 vs Q5s question. I never understood why some people are so fixated on using DAPs. With how great phones have become nowadays, I see no point in these devices as long as I can connect a DAC/amp to my phone. There's the argument that I then have to carry 2 devices, but that's irrelevant because I was going to be carrying my phone anyway, so a DAP or a DAC/amp is a second device on me regardless. I could also get why some people would not want to deal with having their phone wired to a DAC/amp on the go, but with devices like the Q5, that's not a problem. So I would go with the Q5s, not the M11. Don't get me wrong, the M11 looks like a wicked good DAP, it's just not for me, like all DAPs.


----------



## K1030

Iplaywithrocks said:


> Question for some of you, With some of us ( Including myself ) really having to scratch that device want, Would it be worth it to get the Q5 now if its at a good price say <$250 then wait for the Q5s? I know the AM3B is out for the 4.4mm and the THX module will be available for either devices but as much as I love my AAA portable I really want Bluetooth for ease of use.
> 
> If someone can help me with this dilemma I would appreciate it lol.


Pop a 3.5mm Bluetooth receiver like an Mpow into the Line-in. It may not be pretty but it does get the job done for hundreds of dollars less. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

K1030 said:


> Pop a 3.5mm Bluetooth receiver like an Mpow into the Line-in. It may not be pretty but it does get the job done for hundreds of dollars less. Just a suggestion.



I've already ventured down that path with the ES100, and it works but it's not ideal, I fly a lot and the less things to get knocked around the better.


----------



## NovaFlyer

gazzington said:


> Hi. I've lost the cable to connect my iPod touch to a q5. Does anybody know where I can get another?



I found a replacement Lightning to mini-USB cable with right angle connectors at Audio 46 ( https://audio46.com ) in New York City. Bought two of them back in Feb, they were US$20 each.  If you can't find it on their site, give them a call and describe what you're looking for, they will know exactly what to send out.


----------



## klash

Does anybody have info on the power specs for the amp module on the Q5S? I want to use it as my desktop dac/amp to power my headphones when at home, and just grab it for IEM listening on the go.


----------



## Ab10

tolis626 said:


> As for the M11 vs Q5s question.* I never understood why some people are so fixated on using DAPs*. With how great phones have become nowadays, I see no point in these devices as long as I can connect a DAC/amp to my phone. There's the argument that I then have to carry 2 devices, but that's irrelevant because I was going to be carrying my phone anyway, so a DAP or a DAC/amp is a second device on me regardless. I could also get why some people would not want to deal with having their phone wired to a DAC/amp on the go, but with devices like the Q5, that's not a problem. So I would go with the Q5s, not the M11. Don't get me wrong, the M11 looks like a wicked good DAP, it's just not for me, like all DAPs.



What you wrote about I absolutely agree with your point of view, But I can think of one or two reasons why / who wants a dedicated DAP.

(1) People with lots of High Res format (DSD, ALAC, FLAC, WAV, APE) Audio purchased/collected from different sources and want to carry them on the go or access them off the desk...i,e without any Computer...Zero faith in Lossy format despite their hearing capability.

(2) The above category people usually own a single or more than one very very high-end expensive IEM, they are absolutely satisfied and realized as their end game, Don't want to use any Full-Size headphone / not interested at all / not like to do any experiment.

(3) No expandable memory at their phone / too hard to transfer all those music collections/ Don't want to clutter their phone....Not much faith in Music Streaming and want to Physically / Digitally own their music.   

(4) A large collection of Physical format at their home from the early days from the pre-digital era.


----------



## vonBurg

Ab10 said:


> What you wrote about I absolutely agree with your point of view, But I can think of one or two reasons why / who wants a dedicated DAP.
> 
> (1) People with lots of High Res format (DSD, ALAC, FLAC, WAV, APE) Audio purchased/collected from different sources and want to carry them on the go or access them off the desk...i,e without any Computer...Zero faith in Lossy format despite their hearing capability.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY.
Also for people with LDAC or AptX HD DACs, speakers or headphones that cannot transmit bluetooth signal with this quality from their phones/tablets/computers...

my case indeed haha


----------



## tolis626

Ab10 said:


> What you wrote about I absolutely agree with your point of view, But I can think of one or two reasons why / who wants a dedicated DAP.
> 
> (1) People with lots of High Res format (DSD, ALAC, FLAC, WAV, APE) Audio purchased/collected from different sources and want to carry them on the go or access them off the desk...i,e without any Computer...Zero faith in Lossy format despite their hearing capability.
> 
> ...


Great points mate. I realize that I came off a bit like I meant that DAPs are useless. They're not, far from it, but as you said they're for specific people and specific use cases. Like, I never got why some people insist on using very expensive DAPs to listen to music through Spotify or Tidal. That doesn't make any sense to me. I mean, it works, but why bother? The user experience is usually inferior to having a good phone.

With that said, given the financial flexibility to do so, I would like to get a DAP at some point, just 'cause. The only one of your points that applies to me is number 3. It's not like I'm a lossless only type of guy, I do most of my listening through Spotify. But I firmly believe that not all music is created equal when it comes to sound quality. For example, I'm a metalhead and 90% of my music listening is to various types of metal. For the vast majority of the bands I listen to, I wouldn't bother with having FLAC versions of their songs on my phone, it's just not worth it given the recording quality. Bands like Tool, they're some of the greatest in the industry, but their recording quality is... Meh, at best. Then there's artists like Daft Punk. I'm not a huge fan of electronic music (or rap, hip hop, pop, etc), but listening to Random Access Memories on Spotify vs 24/96 Flac, the difference was obvious (Yes, 24/96 is overkill, but I always get the highest quality I can find and convert down if needed, it's not like storage space on my desktop PC is at a premium). Everything sounded a touch (or more) better on the FLAC version. To end my ramble, what a DAP would allow me to do is just say "screw it" and throw a 256GB SD card in it with all my music in FLAC and carry that around on a plane etc, where reception wouldn't be good enough to stream music. But that's too much of a niche use to justify the cost for me. So I will probably get the Q5s and make sure my next phone has at least 128GB of storage instead of the 64GB that my OnePlus 3 has, which just isn't enough.


----------



## Redhell08

some people people might also need to save thee battery on their phone


----------



## tolis626

Redhell08 said:


> some people people might also need to save thee battery on their phone


Fair point, but a simple powerbank solves that.


----------



## human bass

I actually hate DAPs, both hardware and software are usually bad, and the ones that are decent are much more expensive than a mid-range android phone that is much more functional. The Fiio X5 3rdgen was awful, extremely slow and stuck in android 5, it wasn't worthy half of the price. If I tried to use bluetooth and wifi at the same time it would become ultra slow and laggy. 

Just use your phone, a nice sd card if you have the need to have high-res files and pair it with a nice dac-amp.


----------



## tolis626

human bass said:


> I actually hate DAPs, both hardware and software are usually bad, and the ones that are decent are much more expensive than a mid-range android phone that is much more functional. The Fiio X5 3rdgen was awful, extremely slow and stuck in android 5, it wasn't worthy half of the price. If I tried to use bluetooth and wifi at the same time it would become ultra slow and laggy.
> 
> Just use your phone, a nice sd card if you have the need to have high-res files and pair it with a nice dac-amp.


Yeah, that's probably my main gripe with them too. And considering that the X5 is among the good ones, the category as a whole doesn't look good. Oh well, to each their own I guess. I just need more storage than 64GB on my phone, it turns out. And bluetooth 5/LDAC.


----------



## Trainsauce

Hey FiiO,

Any chance you will make a 2nd (premium) SKU? A Q5S dac and an AM3D AAA THX module bundled?  Not interested in the AM3E honestly.


----------



## tolis626

Trainsauce said:


> Hey FiiO,
> 
> Any chance you will make a 2nd (premium) SKU? A Q5S dac and an AM3D AAA THX module bundled?  Not interested in the AM3E honestly.


While I don't expect that to happen, I would be thrilled if they released a Q5s without a module for 100-ish bucks cheaper, so that we could choose whatever module we want without having to pay for one we may never used. That said, the AM3E seems more than competent, so I may not even get the AM3D immediately but rather as an upgrade down the road.


----------



## human bass

tolis626 said:


> While I don't expect that to happen, I would be thrilled if they released a Q5s without a module for 100-ish bucks cheaper, so that we could choose whatever module we want without having to pay for one we may never used. That said, the AM3E seems more than competent, so I may not even get the AM3D immediately but rather as an upgrade down the road.


Does the 3E comes with 4.4mm?


----------



## tolis626

human bass said:


> Does the 3E comes with 4.4mm?


It comes with 3.5mm single ended and both 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outs. I'm telling you, it's gonna be a beast, the THX one will probably just sound a bit better.


----------



## human bass

tolis626 said:


> It comes with 3.5mm single ended and both 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outs. I'm telling you, it's gonna be a beast, the THX one will probably just sound a bit better.


Thanks. I just bought a 4.4mm cable for my kanas pro and a xlr to 4.4mm for my focal clear. 

Besides the sound, this THX AAA topology is known for being very power efficient, so for a portable device that relies on a batterty it will be very practical


----------



## tolis626

human bass said:


> Thanks. I just bought a 4.4mm cable for my kanas pro and a xlr to 4.4mm for my focal clear.
> 
> Besides the sound, this THX AAA topology is known for being very power efficient, so for a portable device that relies on a batterty it will be very practical


True that, not to mention that it probably offers the cleanest sound available outside exotic amp technologies. I'm telling you, I'm gonna be getting one for sure, it's just not a day one buy for me to keep costs down, the AM3E is probably going to be great too. I mean, even the AM3A, the default amp module in the original Q5 is phenomenal, so I wouldn't worry. Fiio do know how to make a good portable amp. Also, if I may add, using the DAC portion of the device is probably going to draw more power than the amp anyway, so the gains will probably be small unless you're using it solely as an amp.


----------



## FiiO

Trainsauce said:


> Hey FiiO,
> 
> Any chance you will make a 2nd (premium) SKU? A Q5S dac and an AM3D AAA THX module bundled?  Not interested in the AM3E honestly.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback. We may not have this plan currently.

Best regards


----------



## OneL0ve

@FiiO please let me send back my new in box Q5 for credit towards new Q5s. 

I also just purchased the M11 and I have owned my Fiio devices (x7,x5,e12,etc) in the past, so I remain faithful, but the short device upgrade cycle is killing me to keep up. $$$


----------



## vonBurg

OneL0ve said:


> @FiiO please let me send back my new in box Q5 for credit towards new Q5s.
> 
> I also just purchased the M11 and I have owned my Fiio devices (x7,x5,e12,etc) in the past, so I remain faithful, but the short device upgrade cycle is killing me to keep up. $$$



I'm curious, how do you use both M11 and Q5/Q5s in your daily life? do you combine them? I'm asking because I try to decide which one I need/want to buy... and read about some examples or experiences with them could make the decision easier... thanks!


----------



## JAC151

@FiiO Do you offer a USB-C to Mirco USB cable in case we want to use this DAC with the new iPad Pros that do not have lightning?


----------



## tolis626

JAC151 said:


> @FiiO Do you offer a USB-C to Mirco USB cable in case we want to use this DAC with the new iPad Pros that do not have lightning?


They do.
https://fiio.gr/index.php/product/cl06/
Excuse me for posting from a Greek website, but that was the easiest for me to find. You're gonna have to search for the CL06. It's a bit pricey, but from what little I've seen of it the quality is great and it's really short and right angled, perfect for on the go use. That said, if you want something longer for your iPad, there's a myriad of options on Amazon for micro USB to type C cables. I have 2, which together cost about 10-15€.


----------



## JAC151

tolis626 said:


> They do.
> https://fiio.gr/index.php/product/cl06/
> Excuse me for posting from a Greek website, but that was the easiest for me to find. You're gonna have to search for the CL06. It's a bit pricey, but from what little I've seen of it the quality is great and it's really short and right angled, perfect for on the go use. That said, if you want something longer for your iPad, there's a myriad of options on Amazon for micro USB to type C cables. I have 2, which together cost about 10-15€.


Sweet.  I appreciate it.


----------



## OneL0ve (May 30, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> I'm curious, how do you use both M11 and Q5/Q5s in your daily life? do you combine them? I'm asking because I try to decide which one I need/want to buy... and read about some examples or experiences with them could make the decision easier... thanks!



I use the Q5 with Onkyo DP-X1A  or Onkyo DP-CMX1 or tablet or phone or any other source device as USB DAC on trips or at work or whatever.

I also need a reliable device to play Tidal offline content over Bluetooth in my CAR. Currently, I am using the Onkyo DP-X1A and that has fantastic SQ over Bluetooth.

But since Tidal update 2.11.8 my DP-X1A has been having Bluetooth issues with Tidal. Other music apps work fine.  I had to downgrade to Tidal 2.11.7 

I am hoping M11 will fix that so I can use the latest Tidal version.


----------



## Ab10

vonBurg said:


> I'm curious, *how do you use both M11 and Q5/Q5s in your daily life? *do you combine them? *I'm asking because I try to decide which one I need/want to buy*... and read about some examples or experiences with them could make the decision easier... thanks!



Ideal usage of M11 and Q5/Q5s as following;

1. Older Q5 and M11 - Please connect M11 with Line Out to Q5 Line In mode else you will not able to use M11’s full potential...any other mode will bypass M11’s Internal DAC which you just paid for your hard earned money.

2. Newer Q5s and any other DAP (example X5-2, X5-3) - Please connect any Digital output to Q5s Digital Input such as USB/Optical/Coax/BT so that you can use the full potential of the Q5s Internal DAC which you just paid for you hard earned money.

3. M11 and Q5s - Please Stop ! Don’t Buy both and combined them, you will be wasting your money. If you can’t resist the temptation of the Fiio’s Android offering and changeable Modular Amp ideas, you need wait little bit more for M15 or something which is X7-mk2 upgrade coming later.


----------



## vonBurg

Ab10 said:


> Ideal usage of M11 and Q5/Q5s as following;
> 
> 1. Older Q5 and M11 - Please connect M11 with Line Out to Q5 Line In mode else you will not able to use M11’s full potential...any other mode will bypass M11’s Internal DAC which you just paid for your hard earned money.
> 
> ...



So you think M11 offers pretty much the same that Q5s does, right? I’m not an expert at all but I see that M11 is a Q5s plus 32gb bult-in storage and bi-directional bluetooth (which in my opinion is quite useful since in my case I do not have any device able to transmite AptX HD or LDAC signal...)


----------



## Ab10 (May 26, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> *So you think M11 offers pretty much the same that Q5s does, right?* I’m not an expert at all but I see that M11 is a Q5s plus 32gb bult-in storage and bi-directional bluetooth (which in my opinion is quite useful since in my case I do not have any device able to transmite AptX HD or LDAC signal...)



Yes....In my opinion, I am absolutely sure M11 and Q5s offer exactly the *same thing in terms of audio as per specification*, But that *not mean it sound sonically the same* because there are other factors involved....again both are not comparable to each other - *There is no true M11 vs Q5s* because both are targeted for completely different segment audience/buyer....beacuse feature wise they are quite different from each other.

Before investing any of them, users need to decide what his/her usage scenario will be?


----------



## vonBurg

Ab10 said:


> Yes....In my opinion, I am absolutely sure M11 and Q5s offer exactly the *same thing in terms of audio as per specification*, But that *not mean it sound sonically the same* because there are other factors involved....again both are not comparable to each other - *There is no true M11 vs Q5s* because both are targeted for completely different segment audience/buyer....beacuse feature wise they are quite different from each other.
> 
> Before investing any of them, users need to decide what his/her usage scenario will be?



My problem as a newbie is that I do not have a clear idea about the components needed for a nice set up everywhere. Obviously I want the best audio quality at home and on vacation (let's say lying on a lounger next to a pool without wifi) and I assumed that I could use M11 for offline playback on the go but also connected to my laptop (as a usb dac) or to my speakers (as an amp) at home... but again, I just bought my first Hi-Res headphones (entry-level, ATH-MSR7b) and not sure what the next step should be...


----------



## Ab10 (May 26, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> My problem as a newbie is that I do not have a clear idea about the components needed for *a nice set up everywhere*. Obviously I want the best audio quality at home and *on vacation (let's say lying on a lounger next to a pool without wifi)* and I assumed that I could use M11 for offline playback on the go but also *connected to my laptop (as a usb dac) *



Well, Recommended Device M11



vonBurg said:


> or *to my speakers (as an amp) at home*...



Assume your speaker is a Powerd Monitor / Active Speaker and If your source device is your Laptop then here also recommended device will be M11 using it's 'Line Out' feature. 
Ex : PC ->USB DAC M11 -> LO ->Speaker / Amp.



vonBurg said:


> but again, *I just bought my first Hi-Res headphones (entry-level, ATH-MSR7b)* and not sure what the next step should be...



Recommended Device M11


----------



## showme99

Ab10 said:


> Ideal usage of M11 and Q5/Q5s as following;
> 
> 1. Older Q5 and M11 - Please connect M11 with Line Out to Q5 Line In mode else you will not able to use M11’s full potential...any other mode will bypass M11’s Internal DAC which you just paid for your hard earned money.
> 
> ...


Fiio has stated that their future daps will no longer utilize the interchangeable amp modules. So if this feature is important to you, the Q5S is your only option.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I suspect for their DAPs there will be little need for amp rolling as decent quality amplification components and implementations are getting smaller all the time. That isn't to say that for some the possible sound signature differences that can come with different amp modules aren't valuable, but I suspect FiiO just wants to concentrate on the DAP itself and be less divided between development streams. Hopefully they do retain a product like the Q5/Q5s in their lineup with amp rolling capability. I have the M9 here and the Q5 and I very much enjoy both.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Anybody have a suggestion/source/link for a cable that can go from the analog out of the Q5 that terminates in dual RCA male ends? I want to use the Q5 as my DAC with my stereo. Currently I am using my iFi iOne which is nice and has the added benefit of two RCA outs on the back making it easy to use my existing RCA cables. I am looking for a cable about 6 feet long that will have the single end to take the Q5 analog out and terminate with two RCA male ends to go into my amps input. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Ab10 (May 26, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Anybody have a suggestion/source/link for a cable that can go from the analog out of the Q5 that terminates in dual RCA male ends? I want to use the Q5 as my DAC with my stereo. Currently I am using my iFi iOne which is nice and has the added benefit of two RCA outs on the back making it easy to use my existing RCA cables. I am looking for a cable about 6 feet long that will have the single end to take the Q5 analog out and terminate with two RCA male ends to go into my amps input. Thanks for any suggestions.



I think Amazon Basic Cable will just do the trick - Posting the link below, Sorry for the Amazon India link....I’m sure this available in your region too.

https://www.amazon.in/AmazonBasics-3-5mm-2-Male-Adapter-cable/dp/B01D5H8KO2/ref=sr_1_8?crid=1DQSWEXVVAQIP&keywords=amazon+basic+cable&qid=1558884965&s=gateway&sprefix=Amazon+basic+ca,aps,291&sr=8-8&th=1


----------



## Sonic Defender

Ab10 said:


> I think Amazon Basic Cable will just do the trick - Posting the link below, Sorry for the Amazon India link....I’m sure this available in your region too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.in/AmazonBasics-3-5mm-2-Male-Adapter-cable/dp/B01D5H8KO2/ref=sr_1_8?crid=1DQSWEXVVAQIP&keywords=amazon+basic+cable&qid=1558884965&s=gateway&sprefix=Amazon+basic+ca,aps,291&sr=8-8&th=1


Thanks brother, I'll look for this locally. Cheers.


----------



## fieryoOo

Can anyone please convince me that the AM3D is not a worthy upgrade to the AM3A so that I save some money?


----------



## tolis626

fieryoOo said:


> Can anyone please convince me that the AM3D is not a worthy upgrade to the AM3A so that I save some money?


Nope, sorry


----------



## Sonic Defender

fieryoOo said:


> Can anyone please convince me that the AM3D is not a worthy upgrade to the AM3A so that I save some money?


What doesn't the AM3A do that you need it to do? The vast majority of specifications are all at the level of audible transparency so you should only hear a difference if FiiO deliberately introduced an audible signature difference or if the AM3A wasn't able to properly drive something.


----------



## fieryoOo (May 27, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> What doesn't the AM3A do that you need it to do? The vast majority of specifications are all at the level of audible transparency so you should only hear a difference if FiiO deliberately introduced an audible signature difference or if the AM3A wasn't able to properly drive something.



Pretty much none, or at least nothing major that I'm aware of. I was just reading the thread and noticed people's excitement on 'upgrading' to the AM3D and, since I know nothing about 'THX AAA', I wonder if it would actually make my q5 sound better in any way.

Most of the time I pair the Q5 with ATH-IM04 through the 2.5mm trrs and by far Im happy with it. I use it with AKG K7XX occasionally and when I do I feel a lack of separation and sharpness in its image so it would be a nice plus if this can be improved, although not very important because this isn't something that I do everyday.

I also am planing on getting a pair of xelento/n5005 so if either of these amp module synergies particularly good or bad with them that would be nice to know too.


----------



## MidSmoothness

fieryoOo said:


> Pretty much none, or at least nothing major that I'm aware of. I was just reading the thread and noticed people's excitement on 'upgrading' to the AM3D and, since I know nothing about 'THX AAA', I wonder if it would actually make my q5 sound better in any way.
> 
> Most of the time I pair the Q5 with ATH-IM04 through the 2.5mm trrs and by far Im happy with it. I use it with AKG K7XX occasionally and when I do I feel a lack of separation and sharpness in its image so it would be a nice plus if this can be improved, although not very important because this isn't something that I do everyday.
> 
> I also am planing on getting a pair of xelento/n5005 so if either of these amp module synergies particularly good or bad with them that would be nice to know too.



Using my N5005 with the AM3A module and freaking love this combo! So no problems there!


----------



## Sprint

Looks like a small quantity of AM3D modules are on the official FiiO Aliexpress store now. Got my order in


----------



## fieryoOo

MidSmoothness said:


> Using my N5005 with the AM3A module and freaking love this combo! So no problems there!



Cool! That's the kind of info that Im looking for. Thanks!


----------



## dbaker1981

Anybody got any idea when this will be readily available? Especially in the US?


----------



## tolis626

dbaker1981 said:


> Anybody got any idea when this will be readily available? Especially in the US?


Well, last info we got was about late June. Initially it was late May, though, so it's probably not set in stone. I'm hoping for an early June release.


----------



## Fawzay

Ab10 said:


> Ideal usage of M11 and Q5/Q5s as following;
> 
> 1. Older Q5 and M11 - Please connect M11 with Line Out to Q5 Line In mode else you will not able to use M11’s full potential...any other mode will bypass M11’s Internal DAC which you just paid for your hard earned money.
> 
> ...




That's good that mentioned that regarding the stacking combo, i had plans to buy the Q5s but then i heard about the M15 the successor of X7mk2 but~ i had plan to do the following buy q5s and stack with x7mk2 and after reading your post then it dawned on me that it will be a waste of money- and ill be thanking you for that  however, the urge of buying q5s grew probably buying it for the bluetooth purpose then again we got the m5 with 2way bluetooth which is awesome! 
It come to realisation i just need to grab the m5 and the am3d module.
Is the am3d good with x7mk2?


----------



## zeroselect

Sprint said:


> Looks like a small quantity of AM3D modules are on the official FiiO Aliexpress store now. Got my order in


Thank You! Mine is ordered! Can't wait to bolt it up to my Q5.


----------



## Papa253 (May 28, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> My problem as a newbie is that I do not have a clear idea about the components needed for a nice set up everywhere. Obviously I want the best audio quality at home and on vacation (let's say lying on a lounger next to a pool without wifi) and I assumed that I could use M11 for offline playback on the go but also connected to my laptop (as a usb dac) or to my speakers (as an amp) at home... but again, I just bought my first Hi-Res headphones (entry-level, ATH-MSR7b) and not sure what the next step should be...


Ok I'm going to chime in.

Get Massdrop sennheiser hd58x open back headphones and the higher end iem like fh5, fh7 of my choice the fa7's.
The fiio q5s and the Source, fiio m6 or the hiby r3, small is better than bigger for travel and every day,  real LIFE.

A winning combination for me.

Yes you could spend large amounts of $$$ and get the opus#2 or something of that caliber but its big and heavy.  Or even $2,000. IEM's It may have a better graph BUT you probably cant/won't hear it! 

Smaller and lighter is better for the long game. And the sound will be Wonderful.

Save the cash and travel.

Just a friends opinion.


----------



## vonBurg (May 29, 2019)

Papa253 said:


> Ok I'm going to chime in.
> 
> Get Massdrop sennheiser hd58x open back headphones and the higher end iem like fh5, fh7 of my choice the fa7's.
> The fiio q5s and the Source, fiio m6 or the hiby r3, small is better than bigger for travel and every day,  real LIFE.
> ...



yep, definitely a nice idea my friend, thanks!

the main problem I have with the M6 is that I’m afraid it’s toooo sloooow, I read some reviews or comments saying it works extremely laggy... however I would say that using it via Airplay could solve the problem...
another thing you said here and I wanted to ask (although maybe this is not the place...) which one is better, Fiio M6 or Hiby R3?

M9 is another option since I am interested in using the balanced output...

and yep, the FA7 IEMS will come home at some point soon haha


----------



## Giambuca

Hi folks,

I used to listen through my notebook->dac->head amp->Sennheiser HD650 but I had to sell everything (except for the notebook).

I understand that I could use the Q5S with my notebook as a source; could I use my Android phone as a source (via USB connection)?
Would the Q5S be powerful enough to drive the Sennheiser HD660S (4.4 mm balanced)?


----------



## Papa253 (May 29, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> yep, definitely a nice idea my friend, thanks!
> 
> the main problem I have with the M6 is that I’m afraid it’s toooo sloooow, I read some reviews or comments saying it works extremely laggy... however I would say that using it via Airplay could solve the problem...
> another thing you said here and I wanted to ask (although maybe this is not the place...) which one is better, Fiio M6 or Hiby R3?
> ...


I don't know what there saying about load speed, I do know for online music apps there is some lag loading from a fresh start up.
But it not that bad in real world use. At least not for me, what's 30-50sec worth to me?? Dont care. As for m6 or r3 about the same but fiio has better customer service in my opinion.
But both will get the job done well.

As for balanced out, the q5s has both 2.5 and 4.4. Do you need to pay for it, twice??? That's up to you my friend.
6 of 1, half a dozen of another, just remember the m9 is bigger and double the price. 

What ever you choose to do you on the right track now.

Your call in that one.


----------



## Papa253

vonBurg said:


> yep, definitely a nice idea my friend, thanks!
> 
> the main problem I have with the M6 is that I’m afraid it’s toooo sloooow, I read some reviews or comments saying it works extremely laggy... however I would say that using it via Airplay could solve the problem...
> another thing you said here and I wanted to ask (although maybe this is not the place...) which one is better, Fiio M6 or Hiby R3?
> ...


Buy the m6 and try it, if you don't like it just return it.


----------



## human bass

Giambuca said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I used to listen through my notebook->dac->head amp->Sennheiser HD650 but I had to sell everything (except for the notebook).
> 
> ...


Easily. The 660s isn't that hard to drive. If my humble fiio btr3 can push my focal clear, the Q5S balanced would have the easiest of times.


----------



## Sonic Defender

vonBurg said:


> yep, definitely a nice idea my friend, thanks!
> 
> the main problem I have with the M6 is that I’m afraid it’s toooo sloooow, I read some reviews or comments saying it works extremely laggy... however I would say that using it via Airplay could solve the problem...
> another thing you said here and I wanted to ask (although maybe this is not the place...) which one is better, Fiio M6 or Hiby R3?
> ...


The M9 is a great option. Solid UI, decent speed and most importantly very good sound. It is a little more toward smooth than the Q5, as I hear them and I have both on hand, but very enjoyable. I was even able to use the M9 with an HD700 through the balanced out of the M9 and it sounded great. As an aside, after some very modest equalization tweaks I find the much maligned HD700 actually sounds very good. I certainly did not expect that after reading so much negative about it.


----------



## Adityaseven7

Sonic Defender said:


> The M9 is a great option. Solid UI, decent speed and most importantly very good sound. It is a little more toward smooth than the Q5, as I hear them and I have both on hand, but very enjoyable. I was even able to use the M9 with an HD700 through the balanced out of the M9 and it sounded great. As an aside, after some very modest equalization tweaks I find the much maligned HD700 actually sounds very good. I certainly did not expect that after reading so much negative about it.


Hey, I'm looking to buy a q5s for my hd660s. Do u think there's ample power in the q5 for ur hd700 running balanced?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Adityaseven7 said:


> Hey, I'm looking to buy a q5s for my hd660s. Do u think there's ample power in the q5 for ur hd700 running balanced?


Absolutely. I like playback levels louder than anybody I know and my Q5 is on low gain and via the balanced in the HD700 sounds perfectly driven to me mate.


----------



## Adityaseven7

Sonic Defender said:


> Absolutely. I like playback levels louder than anybody I know and my Q5 is on low gain and via the balanced in the HD700 sounds perfectly driven to me mate.


Perfect! Thanx man.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Adityaseven7 said:


> Perfect! Thanx man.


No worries. I am finding the HD700 to be far more enjoyable than I thought (with a little equalizing) and the Q5 is totally up to the task. If you go this route I would love to hear your impressions.


----------



## DSpezzia

Fiio any update on the release date?


----------



## jh0720 (May 31, 2019)

DSpezzia said:


> Fiio any update on the release date?



Last I heard, it was "probably June"


----------



## JAC151

It’s kind of crazy that it’s still not even featured on their English website.  I wonder when it will be available.


----------



## Sonic Defender

This is normal in my experience with FiiO, and all companies really. They won't publicly commit to a date as there are likely things they need to get in line before doing so. Saying this, I have noticed that FiiO is getting more and more organized and professional and when they say within such a date we will provide news, updates, a new product etc, they generally hold to the period of time. I just purchased the AM3D amp module for my Q5 and it was the same thing, an announcement of an expected availability window, no further detailed release date, but the AM3D was indeed released within the time window FiiO had suggested so if FiiO have given a time window for the Q5s release, experience suggests they will meet it.


----------



## No Deal

I have asked this question elsewhere before but I  would like to ask again here.  Is the new DAC chip in the Q5s a significant improvement over the chip that is in my Q5?  The last opinion that I got said no. As a result I decided that an Amp module upgrade would be the best way to go.  I wanted the 4.4 mm connector and the THX comparison graph looked liked an improvement.  These may not be good reasons to make the change but it doesn't matter now.  My AM3D will be delvivered in two days.  Admittedly my hopes for an improvement have been dampened a bit by posts that suggest that there may not be much if any improvement over the amp module that I have now.


----------



## Sonic Defender

No Deal said:


> I have asked this question elsewhere before but I  would like to ask again here.  Is the new DAC chip in the Q5s a significant improvement over the chip that is in my Q5?  The last opinion that I got said no. As a result I decided that an Amp module upgrade would be the best way to go.  I wanted the 4.4 mm connector and the THX comparison graph looked liked an improvement.  These may not be good reasons to make the change but it doesn't matter now.  My AM3D will be delvivered in two days.  Admittedly my hopes for an improvement have been dampened a bit by posts that suggest that there may not be much if any improvement over the amp module that I have now.


I personally bought the AM3D for the increased power, and frankly out of curiosity, but I am not expecting significant improvement, just the usual great sound with more power and a new 4.4mm input which is likely more robust than the 2.5mm.


----------



## Caguioa

Would pairing this with M11, can be used with hd 800S?

i would also like to use this AMP/DAC for my PC, 

as id like to use it for home and on the go


----------



## Sonic Defender

Caguioa said:


> Would pairing this with M11, can be used with hd 800S?
> 
> i would also like to use this AMP/DAC for my PC,
> 
> as id like to use it for home and on the go


I have tested with the HD700 out of the balanced circuit and on low gain it gets plenty loud and seems to control the drivers exceptionally well. Now the 800S is a tougher load so it may require a different amp module but perhaps others with direct experience there can speak to this. Why would you use the M11 as a transport? I would think any decent smartphone would do (with USB audio which is super common now) but if you wanted the M11 anyway of course it would be a great transport. Curious as to what others think, personally I would just use a phone which I do frequently or my laptop as a source.


----------



## silverfishla

So anybody receive their AM3d yet?  Would love to hear a review...


----------



## MidSmoothness

silverfishla said:


> So anybody receive their AM3d yet?  Would love to hear a review...



Ordered today, will post soon. I’ve seen 1 review so far on the AM3D thread


----------



## Sonic Defender

silverfishla said:


> So anybody receive their AM3d yet?  Would love to hear a review...


Mine is arriving tomorrow so should have some thoughts to share. I have already received my FiiO BL-44 adapter so I can try my two 2.5mm balanced headphones via the 4.4mm circuit. Looking forward to it.


----------



## zeroselect

Sonic Defender said:


> Mine is arriving tomorrow so should have some thoughts to share. I have already received my FiiO BL-44 adapter so I can try my two 2.5mm balanced headphones via the 4.4mm circuit. Looking forward to it.


Mine is arriving today or tomorrow.

I thought the 2.5mm and the 4.4mm is on the same circuit?


----------



## Sonic Defender

zeroselect said:


> Mine is arriving today or tomorrow.
> 
> I thought the 2.5mm and the 4.4mm is on the same circuit?


Unless I'm missing something there is only a 4.4mm balanced and SE 3.5mm. I might be mistaken.


----------



## zeroselect

lol your right. I am thinking about the M11. Which i also have on order.


----------



## starfly

Does the Q5s support MQA?


----------



## kaushama

Does Q5S drain power form source device? Has it been corrected?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Good question. I thought that I read it had been corrected, but I might be remembering wrong.


----------



## starfly

So what's the difference between the Q5 and Q5S?  I can get a Q5 for a decent price and am debating getting that, but not sure what I'd be missing.


----------



## Ab10

starfly said:


> So what's the difference between the Q5 and Q5S?  I can get a Q5 for a decent price and am debating getting that, but not sure what I'd be missing.



1.DAC
2.Bluetooth Codec.

These two are the main difference.


----------



## starfly

Ab10 said:


> 1.DAC
> 2.Bluetooth Codec.
> 
> These two are the main difference.



Don't care about bluetooth.  Is the DAC that much better?  And if so, what's better about it?


----------



## kaushama (Jun 9, 2019)

"The Q5’s power circuit has been designed with seven low-dropout regulators – one each for the DAC, Line-Out, Volume Control, Low Pass Filter, Amplifier, XMOS USB and Bluetooth. The idea behind the use of LDO’s is that by isolating each component’s power supply, FiiO can deliver both cleaner power, and also better audio."

Power supply had been upgraded too it looks!


----------



## warriorpoet

kaushama said:


> Power supply had been upgraded too it looks!


This does look really good. Tempting to grab one to put alongside the Mojo.


----------



## starfly

Anyone know what the output impedance of the 3.5mm SE output is supposed to be on the AM3E module?


----------



## kaushama

Looks it does not back-charge


----------



## obiwanshinobi87

Any reason to get the ES100 over this?


----------



## Raketen (Jun 8, 2019)

obiwanshinobi87 said:


> Any reason to get the ES100 over this?



If you are looking for a portable/wearable bluetooth device that can USB dac/amp more than a portable/pocketable DAC/AMP that can bluetooth device (Fiio's own BTR devices would be more apt comparisons). ES100 is also cheaper & highly customizable (via app).


----------



## Isloo

@FiiO, is there a confirmed release date for the Q5s yet?


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

obiwanshinobi87 said:


> Any reason to get the ES100 over this?




The ES100 even on balanced sounds a bit cluttered and muddy via BT, the newer BT and DAC chips are supposed to be much cleaner.


----------



## JAC151

I just purchased a 256GB iPod touch with my Amazon points that I plan to pair with this once available.  Given that it was announced in March to be released in mid-June, any kind of update would be appreciated.


----------



## Floris888

When its release date in Europe for Q5S!??


----------



## FiiO

starfly said:


> Does the Q5s support MQA?


Dear friend,

The Q5s doesn't supported MQA itself. But if you use some third party app like Tidal, the output is depended on Tidal app instead.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Isloo said:


> @FiiO, is there a confirmed release date for the Q5s yet?


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on our products.
Not yet. But it will be released at about August.

Best regards


----------



## pstickne (Jun 10, 2019)

vonBurg said:


> EXACTLY.
> Also for people with LDAC or AptX HD DACs, speakers or headphones that cannot transmit bluetooth signal with this quality from their phones/tablets/computers...



Thankfully, iPhones support Bluetooth AAC (and supports it well). Probably the most important "feature" of my older phone at this point  I can tell a _huge_ difference between SBC (uck!) and AAC BT codecs.


----------



## pstickne

Cevisi said:


> Bluetooth music whitout ldac sucks ibwould never get such a device wait for q5s



I doubt most people can tell a actually difference with AAC (iPhone only!) or aptX .. it's SBC that is absolutely horrendous and should be avoided for music.

aptX LL is interesting, although aptX HD or LDAC? Lots of marketing stamps and pretty numbers on paper.. I guess, if it makes your experience better


----------



## pstickne (Jun 10, 2019)

Iplaywithrocks said:


> I have the ES100 and not really impressed by it with the headphones I use. But I guess the Q5s is that much better in regards to LDAC APTXHD ect. Just have the want it now itch. Thanks for the advice.





obiwanshinobi87 said:


> Any reason to get the ES100 over this?



While the ES100 has some nifty features and impressive paper statistics, I'm definitely in the "ES100 is _not_ for me" camp and I actually prefer my (unbalanced) iPhone line out better.. (One of the ES100 'nifty features' actually wants to make me throw it in the trash: the 'crossfeed' implementation is soul-sucking. Thankfully it can be disabled.)

I'm waiting for the Q5s as there are very few in-one BT options with AAC and balanced output (and it feels silly to buy a Q5 _now_). I'm also really looking forward to a 'more substantial' AMP hardware implementation than the ES100 has.

I'm not quite sure I want to try again with a BTR line as, in addition to a lack of balanced output, the perception I have coming from the ES100 on these ultra-small devices is skimming on the 'amp' side of the house .. so I'll wait out the Q5s.

I guess FiiO is going to have one chance to blow me away .. in August


----------



## Isloo

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thank you for the kind interest on our products.
> Not yet. But it will be released at about August.
> ...



Thank you for the update.


----------



## Cevisi

pstickne said:


> I doubt most people can tell a actually difference with AAC (iPhone only!) or aptX .. it's SBC that is absolutely horrendous and should be avoided for music.
> 
> aptX LL is interesting, although aptX HD or LDAC? Lots of marketing stamps and pretty numbers on paper.. I guess, if it makes your experience better


I can hear a difference between aptx hd ldac on my es 100


----------



## pstickne

Cevisi said:


> I can hear a difference between aptx hd ldac on my es 100



Between “aptx HD” and “LDAC”, or between “aptX” and “HD LDAC”, or..? That sentence is hard for me parse.

In any case, you’ve either more amazing ears or equipment than me


----------



## Cevisi (Jun 10, 2019)

pstickne said:


> Between “aptx HD” and “LDAC”, or between “aptX” and “HD LDAC”, or..? That sentence is hard for me parse.
> 
> In any case, you’ve either more amazing ears or equipment than me


Sorry but i hear really a difference

T2 whit inair2 foam tips isn s8 2.5balanced cable es100 on my samsung s8+ im 24 years old

Aptx hd has less resolution a bit more fuzzy and more boomy bass then ldac


----------



## KG12

vonBurg said:


> So you think M11 offers pretty much the same that Q5s does, right? I’m not an expert at all but I see that M11 is a Q5s plus 32gb bult-in storage and bi-directional bluetooth (which in my opinion is quite useful since in my case I do not have any device able to transmite AptX HD or LDAC signal...)


Hi very much a newbie to this so pls excuse ... trying to decide between the new M11 or Q5S ... most content [for the moment] will be delivered by Bluetooth to either device .... appears from my very limited knowledge that the Q5S has the better B'tooth receiver capability but struggling to confirm. so the question is .... buy the Q5S and always utilise material  from other source via B'tooth or go for the more expensive M11 and [compromise?] on B'tooth delivered performance in the interim with a view to transferring all source material to it in time .... using FA7's so assume balanced O/P from either best and comparable. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## K1030

Cevisi said:


> I can hear a difference between aptx hd ldac on my es 100


I wish I couldn't. But LDAC is big improvement over apt-x hence my interest in the Q5s


----------



## K1030

KG12 said:


> Hi very much a newbie to this so pls excuse ... trying to decide between the new M11 or Q5S ... most content [for the moment] will be delivered by Bluetooth to either device .... appears from my very limited knowledge that the Q5S has the better B'tooth receiver capability but struggling to confirm. so the question is .... buy the Q5S and always utilise material  from other source via B'tooth or go for the more expensive M11 and [compromise?] on B'tooth delivered performance in the interim with a view to transferring all source material to it in time .... using FA7's so assume balanced O/P from either best and comparable. Thoughts anyone?


I use my Q5 because I source from my phone. I had enough problems with DAPs and firmwares but my phone never fails. I just got a big ol SD card and called it a day. Also apps like Spotify and Tidal work much better.


----------



## warriorpoet

KG12 said:


> Hi very much a newbie to this so pls excuse ... trying to decide between the new M11 or Q5S ... most content [for the moment] will be delivered by Bluetooth to either device .... appears from my very limited knowledge that the Q5S has the better B'tooth receiver capability but struggling to confirm. so the question is .... buy the Q5S and always utilise material  from other source via B'tooth or go for the more expensive M11 and [compromise?] on B'tooth delivered performance in the interim with a view to transferring all source material to it in time .... using FA7's so assume balanced O/P from either best and comparable. Thoughts anyone?


In that use-case an M11 seems like utter overkill. If you have an M11, it makes far more sense to simply use the M11 as the source, rather than sending to it via Bluetooth.


----------



## Raketen (Jun 11, 2019)

nvm misunderstanding


----------



## pstickne (Jun 12, 2019)

K1030 said:


> I wish I couldn't. But LDAC is big improvement over apt-x hence my interest in the Q5s



Have a comparison with AAC _from _an iPhone? (AAC implementation in non-iPhone's is known to have lower audio quality .. then again iPhone's don't even have aptX, so.. :|)


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jun 12, 2019)

pstickne said:


> ... (AAC implementation in non-iPhone's is known to have lower audio quality ..


I doubt that has any real evidence behind it besides some Apple fans quickly comparing and preferring the Apple, and using sighted rather than blind comparison. Sighted listening tests are always invalid, always. I say this as I have used AAC with Android for years and it sounds very, very good so much so that I can't imagine how it can sound better. Of course I haven't personally done blind listening comparisons so I could be wrong.

Additionally, sometimes people look at specifications and see measurements that are in no way audible to human beings and simply assume that means it sounds better. For instance a THD rating of .01% versus .0001%. Do you think there is a living creature that could possible hear that difference? Even the worse rating means that more than 99% of the signal is not distortion so how on earth people think they can hear a less than a miniscule difference is beyond me.


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 12, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> I say this as I have used AAC with Android for years and it sounds very, very good so much so that I can't imagine how it can sound better.



I don't use BT for audio (I'm a wired snob), so I can't and won't comment on the substance of this statement. However it did tickle me since it tracks what I have been saying about video for roughly thirty years. "Boy, how can this movie look any better?" I've said this while watching laserdiscs, then DVDs (these two on standard definition CRTs), then Blu-ray on 1080p LCDs, then UHD 4K streaming on a 4K LCD, and now, for the last month, UHD 4K with HDR (both 4K Blu-rays and 4K HDR streaming on Netflix and Amazon Prime). I'm 65, so this may be my last "can this get any better?" for video. (Especially since I have neither the funds nor the space in my studio apartment for an OLED or top of the line Samsung QLED, which tend to be at least 65 inches. My new HDR is a 49-inch upper mid-range Sony, probably the best TV available smaller than 55 inches.)


----------



## Sonic Defender

Marlowe said:


> I don't use BT for audio (I'm a wired snob), so I can't and won't comment on the substance of this statement. However it did tickle me since it tracks what I have been saying about video for roughly thirty years. "Boy, how can this movie look any better?" I've said this while watching laserdiscs, then DVDs (these two on standard definition CRTs), then Blu-ray on 1080p LCDs, then UHD 4K streaming on a 4K LCD, and now, for the last month, UHD 4K with HDR (both 4K Blu-rays and 4K HDR streaming on Netflix and Amazon Prime). I'm 65, so this may be my last "can this get any better?" for video. But maybe not.


I hear you, pun sort of intended. My comment was referring to AAC as it is, not a hypothetical future possibility. Not to mention, again I'll get off this sound science forum stuff I promise, I would suggest that in well done, multiple trial, blind listening tests, people couldn't tell AAC from lossless anyway as is. People seem to forget the real bottleneck is the microphones used to capture the original sounds, everything else that follows is limited by the starting point.


----------



## pstickne (Jun 12, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> I doubt that has any real evidence behind it besides some Apple fans quickly comparing and preferring the Apple
> and using sighted rather than blind comparison..
> ..Additionally, sometimes people look at specifications and see measurements that are in no way audible to human beings and simply assume that means it sounds better. For instance a THD rating of .01% versus .0001%.



The information is based on real tests - and not ones that deal with insignificant figures. Some Bluetooth AAC stacks are sub-par (varying by device), and not even close to some ".0001%" realm. While my treble hearing is fading,

See https://www.soundguys.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-bluetooth-headphones-aac-20296/

*As there are hardware and software implementation differences of Bluetooth AAC encoding (sorry-not-sorry if some Android toes are bruised),*
I'm specifically interested in the feedback on _iPhone_ AAC compared to _non-iPhone_ aptX (HD): the only thing in the audio stack which should change the is the device and codec.

(And yes, _feedback means *real* human-reported feedback, as best as one can "measure" with *real* ears_. I don't currently have a device capable of aptX / aptX HD and cannot run tests myself. Even though my ears are 'fading' I can notice the difference between SBC and AAC.)

P.S.
1) I am not a "fan boy" of any company. It is specific product implementations, not names, that are important - thanks for credit though!
2) I suspect that much of the drive to move to aptX/etc. on Android is marketing/licensing and lack-of-love given to AAC resulting in some _very sub-par Android AAC implementations_. (And if people can tell the difference between aptX and aptX HD, then yay - that's a different question, however.) A notable 'downside' of AAC is the increased power consumption when encoding due to the more complex method used; ref. hardware and software implementation differences. The "higher is better" maximum bit-rate figures make me chuckle because AAC actually runs with a lower maximum Bluetooth bit-rate than SBC and transmits human-audio much much better - _at least when generated via the modern iPhone "Apple" hardware stack_. As such, raw Bluetooth bit-rate numbers can only truly be compared within the same encoding / encoding family.
3) Personally, 'CD quality' when correctly dithered/mastered is my audio target. I don't author or edit music and I'm quite sure I don't have the equipment (biological and electronic) to benefit from higher total bandwidth - especially as a good production down to 'CD quality' is generally designed to "sound good" instead of being a true reference. Happy listening!


----------



## pstickne (Jun 12, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> I say this as I have used AAC with Android for years and it sounds very, very good so much so that I can't imagine how it can sound better.



Does your (current) Android device support AAC and aptX?
Can you tell a difference between AAC and aptX on that Android device?
If so, _based on nothing other than how music sounds, do you choose AAC or aptX (or just let 'use the default')?_


----------



## Sonic Defender

pstickne said:


> Does your (current) Android device support AAC and aptX?
> Can you tell a difference between AAC and aptX on that Android device?
> If so, _based on nothing other than how music sounds, do you choose AAC or aptX (or just let 'use the default')?_


Yes, my last two phones supported AAC and Apt X. I had used developer options to tell my phone to always use Apt X, so I assumed that my Q5 was connecting via Apt X. I listened to it for quite some time only to realize that no matter what the Q5 would only connect by default as AAC with both my LG G6 and G7. Other devices seemed to be able to connect by default with my phones as Apt X, but not the Q5. I suspect there was just something amiss between the chipsets, but no matter, AAC sounds fantastic and I have read arguments from people who suggest that AAC is actually technically superior to AptX anyway. I couldn't hear any difference anyway.

I found that I could after the connection was made with the Q5 go back into developer options and set the connection as AptX and it appeared to save the connection until disconnected. Really as I said there was no way that I heard a difference.


----------



## Jean-Pierre Degrange

Hi, 
I would suspect (by experience) that any change in the choice of active Bluetooth codec would take place only after reconnection of the Bluetooth device. That could possibly explain the absence of hearable  difference when se'ecting Aptx... (?).


----------



## Sonic Defender

Jean-Pierre Degrange said:


> Hi,
> I would suspect (by experience) that any change in the choice of active Bluetooth codec would take place only after reconnection of the Bluetooth device. That could possibly explain the absence of hearable  difference when se'ecting Aptx... (?).


I did wonder about that, and tried to figure out how to inspect the log files that the OS produces (apparently this can be done) but I have no idea how to do it and any information that I found wasn't clear enough for me so I have never been able to check. I have been able to connect other devices and could not hear the difference anyway, hence my lack of motivation to really see what is up. If anybody knows how I can actually inspect the Android logs that reveal the wireless connection type I would be grateful.


----------



## sinquito

Will the Q5s finally launch in August? Or we will get a "... Fiio Q5s will be available on September" by then?


----------



## starfly

sinquito said:


> Will the Q5s finally launch in August? Or we will get a "... Fiio Q5s will be available on September" by then?


It will launch in August... 2020


----------



## Cevisi

sinquito said:


> Will the Q5s finally launch in August? Or we will get a "... Fiio Q5s will be available on September" by then?


Should be end may but now end semptember or somthing


----------



## DSpezzia

Fiio you have any update? I have money waiting to throw at you


----------



## VielenDanke

Last I read on FiiO's official Twitter account the Q5s should release in July. Hopefully they don't have to delay the launch any further into the year.


----------



## warriorpoet

sinquito said:


> Will the Q5s finally launch in August? Or we will get a "... Fiio Q5s will be available on September" by then?


I imagine no one wants the Q5s released as badly as Fiio. I, for one, am happy they're taking the time to get it right. Who knows, maybe I'll put one alongside the Mojo if it's worthy.


----------



## Sonic Defender

warriorpoet said:


> I imagine no one wants the Q5s released as badly as Fiio. I, for one, am happy they're taking the time to get it right. Who knows, maybe I'll put one alongside the Mojo if it's worthy.


It will be. I owned the Mojo and I enjoy my Q5 every bit as much, more even as it has Bluetooth and sounds fantastic.


----------



## pstickne (Jun 23, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> It will be. I owned the Mojo and I enjoy my Q5 every bit as much, more even as it has Bluetooth and sounds fantastic.


I’d buy a Mojo if it came with a Poly attached / built-in for the same price. (Or maybe, no more than 50% price.)

Waiting for the Q5s because I don’t want to shell out more than the DAC/AMP itself for BT connectivity (also not interested in rubber-band solutions) .. yeah, psychological or whatever


----------



## sinquito

I would expect that a company that has many years now on the business to deliver when they say so. I would rather have them from the beginning told us to expect the Q5s on August or September and then surprise us delivering a quality product on time or even before, like July. It is very unprofessional to keep changing the release date as we approach it.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jun 23, 2019)

pstickne said:


> I’d buy a Mojo if it came with a Poly attached / built-in for the same price. (Or maybe, no more than 50% price.)
> 
> Waiting for the Q5s because I don’t want to shell out more than the DAC/AMP itself for BT connectivity (also not interested in rubber-band solutions) .. yeah, psychological or whatever


That is how I came to find the Q5, while waiting for the Poly and then realizing the asking price. I have also followed the Poly thread and feel ok that I didn't go that route and eventually sold my Mojo needing Bluetooth in one device. No regrets, personally I think the Q5 sounds just as nice, if a little less warm.

Edit: I edited the above post to better reflect what I was and should have been saying.


----------



## toughnut

Seem like AM3D out of stock worldwide. My unit suppose to arrive this month but delayed again. FiiO have a hit on their hand again.


----------



## VielenDanke

Has anyone heard both the Q5 and the Q5s in person? If so would you be willing to share any differences between the two units? I'm debating between buying a new Q5s when it releases or just buying a slightly used Q5 for a reduced price.


----------



## starfly

VielenDanke said:


> Has anyone heard both the Q5 and the Q5s in person? If so would you be willing to share any differences between the two units? I'm debating between buying a new Q5s when it releases or just buying a slightly used Q5 for a reduced price.



I doubt you'll hear much of a difference if any.  The audible differences between DACs and amps are way overblown and exaggerated.  Save yourself some money and get a used Q5.  That's what I did anyway.


----------



## Sonic Defender

The newer Bluetooth implementation is one thing to consider with the Q5s versus Q5. I am not suggesting it will necessarily be an audible difference, but it does provide a wider range of Bluetooth connectivity codecs so that for some will be important.


----------



## VielenDanke

starfly said:


> I doubt you'll hear much of a difference if any.  The audible differences between DACs and amps are way overblown and exaggerated.  Save yourself some money and get a used Q5.  That's what I did anyway.



I decided to just buy a used Q5 that looked in really good shape. I have my micro usb to micro usb OTG cable ready to test the device out once it arrives. Hopefully, the Q5 has no issues with a relatively new Samsung device.


----------



## starfly

VielenDanke said:


> I decided to just buy a used Q5 that looked in really good shape. I have my micro usb to micro usb OTG cable ready to test the device out once it arrives. Hopefully, the Q5 has no issues with a relatively new Samsung device.


I'm using the Q5 with a Galaxy S10 and it works just fine. If you get interference from cell tower signal, use an extension cable to keep the Q5 farther away from your phone (and extend the part of the OTG cable that goes into the Q5, not the part that goes into the phone)


----------



## kaushama

It seems Q5S release is delayed again to beginning of September.


----------



## Cevisi




----------



## sinquito

kaushama said:


> It seems Q5S release is delayed again to beginning of September.


Hope not, how do you know?


----------



## kaushama

Stereo.sg informed me in response to my preorder.


----------



## FiiO

kaushama said:


> Stereo.sg informed me in response to my preorder.



Dear friend, 
Thank you for the kind interest on our Q5s. All of us hope it could be released soon. We will try our best to speed up the process。

Best regards


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jun 27, 2019)

As disappointing as it must be, and I know the feeling of really wanting to try a piece of gear out but it isn't available, I think FiiO is working very hard behind the scenes. Ultimately we will all be very happy as a mature and absolutely wonderful sounding and designed Q5s will enter the field. I am very glad that FiiO has recognized the wonderful platform technology to update with new technical specifications the Q5 is. In fact,  I am going to post a lovely shot of it.

Q5 and Edition X V2


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Looks so nice but man, that looks heavy to lug around with a smartphone and heavy planar headphones at my school everyday.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jun 27, 2019)

The Socialist Nerd said:


> Looks so nice but man, that looks heavy to lug around with a smartphone and heavy planar headphones at my school everyday.


No you absolutely wouldn't. This combination is absolutely full on, great sounding. Really some of the very finest sound out of system. I am proposing that the Q5 and available amplification modules can be the backbone of many wonderful systems where the small desktop footprint and killer (IMO) sound quality makes it very competent. Factor in the extremely well implemented wireless technology and excellent design and durability and this can be end game for many people, it can be that good. Again, in my opinion only.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Sonic Defender said:


> No you absolutely wouldn't. This combination is absolutely full on, great sounding. Really some of the very finest sound out of system. I am proposing that the Q5 and available amplification modules can be the backbone of many wonderful systems where the small desktop footprint and killer (IMO) sound quality makes it very competent.



I would definitely but this if FIIO could ensure that my lugging this amp with my HIFIMANS or Audeze headphones would ensure me a good date with a cute gal on my campus. Too bad that isn't covered by warranty .


----------



## Sonic Defender

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I would definitely but this if FIIO could ensure that my lugging this amp with my HIFIMANS or Audeze headphones would ensure me a good date with a cute gal on my campus. Too bad that isn't covered by warranty .


LOL,
I can feel that. I have returned late in life to full-time university so I see the sea of people. Sometimes I end up thinking that youth is wasted on the young, but then I think how that makes me a grumpy 50 year old person.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Sonic Defender said:


> LOL,
> I can feel that. I have returned late in life to full-time university so I see the sea of people. Sometimes I end up thinking that youth is wasted on the young, but then I think how that makes me a grumpy 50 year old person.



No worries. I am that crazy 42 year old Yale University master's alumni who decided to return back to the University of Utah to switch to new majors in photography and computer science/video game design.
I can promise you that dragging around my LCD-2CB for a month, a Mobius, or my HIFIMAN did not attract anyone from the female species. In fact, I got a bunch of guys from the Apple Store who tried to crush on me due to my HIFIMAN cans. That was not my intended response :\ considering that I prefer only ladies .


----------



## Sonic Defender

The Socialist Nerd said:


> No worries. I am that crazy 42 year old Yale University master's alumni who decided to return back to the University of Utah to switch to new majors in photography and computer science/video game design.
> I can promise you that dragging around my LCD-2CB for a month, a Mobius, or my HIFIMAN did not attract anyone from the female species. In fact, I got a bunch of guys from the Apple Store who tried to crush on me due to my HIFIMAN cans. That was not my intended response :\ considering that I prefer only ladies .


Love it,
Must be kindred spirits. Cheers.


----------



## PochoLaPantera

i am waiting for this beatiful dac


----------



## sinquito

Yes, nothings get a women's attention like a sick portable rig like a good DAP, DAC and Amp stacked with rubber bands and some really great sounding open full sized planar headphones. Chick magnets, I tell you.


----------



## Cevisi

sinquito said:


> Yes, nothings get a women's attention like a sick portable rig like a good DAP, DAC and Amp stacked with rubber bands and some really great sounding open full sized planar headphones. Chick magnets, I tell you.


Yes so hard that my wife slaps me everytime


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

kaushama said:


> It seems Q5S release is delayed again to beginning of September.



So sad indeed.


----------



## MarkF786

I don't mind the delay: I'll have more time with my Q5 before I start wondering if I should upgrade to the Q5s!  I have the AM3D to entertain me for a while.


----------



## kaushama (Jun 29, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> Thank you for the kind interest on our Q5s. All of us hope it could be released soon. We will try our best to speed up the process。
> 
> Best regards





MarkF786 said:


> I don't mind the delay: I'll have more time with my Q5 before I start wondering if I should upgrade to the Q5s!  I have the AM3D to entertain me for a while.



I don't mind it too. When Stereo.sg asked whether they should cancel the order, I said no! I would rather have fully developed product than half-cooked product still on R&D. My experience with HIFIMAN was like that. They evolved  HE1000 that way. Evolving V1, V2 and SE out the same product and asking 1000 USD for each evolved product as upgrades!
Nice to see FIIO being a Chinese company does not take such a route.


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> I don't mind it too. When Stereo.sg asked whether they should cancel the order, I said no! I would rather have fully developed product than half-cooked product still on R&D. My experience with HIFIMAN was like that. They evolved  HE1000 that way. Evolving V1, V2 and SE out the same product and asking 1000 USD for each evolved product as upgrades!
> Nice to see HIFIMAN being a Chinese company does not take such a route.


Yes you are right i will wait too and get the q5s on realese but in germany they are 500dollars lul


----------



## kaushama

And I have ordered FIIO AM3D module along with it. Building custom 4.4mm balanced cables for HE1000 V2 and Focal Clear. (-: I think I would sell AM3E module later if AM3D module gives better sound than AM3E.


----------



## warriorpoet

kaushama said:


> I don't mind it too. When Stereo.sg asked whether they should cancel the order, I said no! I would rather have fully developed product than half-cooked product still on R&D. My experience with HIFIMAN was like that. They evolved  HE1000 that way. Evolving V1, V2 and SE out the same product and asking 1000 USD for each evolved product as upgrades!
> Nice to see FIIO being a Chinese company does not take such a route.


I agree. I'll have a Chord Mojo to play with in the mean time, and if the Q5s is a worthwhile addition, I'll order then. I much, much prefer a fully developed product to one that is released to keep to an artificial (if public) schedule.


----------



## Raketen

warriorpoet said:


> I agree. I'll have a Chord Mojo to play with in the mean time, and if the Q5s is a worthwhile addition, I'll order then. I much, much prefer a fully developed product to one that is released to keep to an artificial (if public) schedule.





kaushama said:


> I don't mind it too. When Stereo.sg asked whether they should cancel the order, I said no! I would rather have fully developed product than half-cooked product still on R&D.



This is still Fiio we are talking about. Considering their history, better to wait until the product actually releases in a relatively bug free state  before giving them credit for all that, although the M11 doesn't seem to be having too many issues so far (?). Could just be manufacturing, parts procurement delays, or other mundane business reasons etc...


----------



## Philip Christian

What is with using micro usb in late 2019? Even BTR3 uses usb c. Much better connector.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 2, 2019)

Philip Christian said:


> What is with using micro usb in late 2019? Even BTR3 uses usb c. Much better connector.


Connector doesn’t really matter except for reduction in cables. Have specific cables for specific devices already so, not really so bad with a ‘home base’.. Anyway, smth smth about Apple MFI certification. Brochures make a big deal of such for Q5/Q5s.

Doesn’t bother me too much as Lighting is ‘better’ than USB C, except only one product uses it  Thankfully a standard Micro and not a Mini..


----------



## sidecross (Jul 3, 2019)

I ordered fiio am3b in January and it was not until late march that I was told fiio had canceled production; in the mean time the retail business had my money.

I did receive a reimbursement but in the process I lost faith in fiio to how they market their products. In fairness I can understand fiio's problem for the usa market in dealing with the tariff threat in the usa government.

Fiio leaves much to be desired in their marketing from my point of view.


----------



## FiiO

Philip Christian said:


> What is with using micro usb in late 2019? Even BTR3 uses usb c. Much better connector.


Dear friend,

In the development of Q5s, the Apple company released the type-c to Lightning conversion chip which could not be purchased in predictable time. So we still use the Micro USB design for the Q5s.

Best regards


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> In the development of Q5s, the Apple company released the type-c to Lightning conversion chip which could not be purchased in predictable time. So we still use the Micro USB design for the Q5s.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidecross

The fiio and apple connection is problematic and I am a user of both apple and fiio.

I will most likely put off any purchase of apple and fiio q5s until after 2020 when this problem is resolved. This is not a major problem for me as I spend most of my time listening to audio and not researching the next 'best thing'' in audio technology.


----------



## Victorfabius

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> In the development of Q5s, the Apple company released the type-c to Lightning conversion chip which could not be purchased in predictable time. So we still use the Micro USB design for the Q5s.
> 
> Best regards



While not ideal for the Q5s, this is actually good news for the future. It's an indication that the USB-C port will be on most Apple products in the future and I suspect this will be beneficial. In the mean time, I hope there's now a product roadmap (at least in theory) for a Q5s successor that includes the USB-C port. Still, the Q5s should be a pretty good device, I look forward to its release.


----------



## Sonic Defender

sidecross said:


> The fiio and apple connection is problematic and I am a user of both apple and fiio.
> 
> I will most likely put off any purchase of apple and fiio q5s until after 2020 when this problem is resolved. This is not a major problem for me as I spend most of my time listening to audio and not researching the next 'best thing'' in audio technology.


You can be interested in researching new technology and still enjoy listening to audio. One doesn't preclude the other and there is nothing wrong with those who are into the pursuit of newness. We all have our own journey through the hobby and all paths are equally valid, IMO.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I use both connectors, don't really care, as long as they work that is good enough for me.


----------



## K1030

And the Fiio docks like the K5 use micro so I'm glad I can still use it to feed a balanced desktop amp.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 4, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> You can be interested in researching new technology and still enjoy listening to audio. One doesn't preclude the other and there is nothing wrong with those who are into the pursuit of newness. We all have our own journey through the hobby and all paths are equally valid, IMO.



I do agree and it is why I put a 'smiley face' at the end of my comment.


----------



## thebrieze

I wonder what Fiio’s track record is like with product quality at launch? Does it make sense to wait a bit till they iron out the bugs?


----------



## tolis626

thebrieze said:


> I wonder what Fiio’s track record is like with product quality at launch? Does it make sense to wait a bit till they iron out the bugs?


Not in my experience, no. I haven't heard of Fiio botching any launches so far, so I don't think the Q5s is going to be different.


----------



## Sonic Defender

tolis626 said:


> Not in my experience, no. I haven't heard of Fiio botching any launches so far, so I don't think the Q5s is going to be different.


For sure, not only do they have considerable learning from the Q5 launch, but not having to deal with Android and apps really simplifies things and by extension greatly reduces the variables that could turn into bugs. We know the build quality and design will be very good, we also know that FiiO can pull off excellent Bluetooth implementations as well as great DAC and amp sections. Because of these factors I think the Q5s and firmware will roll out rock stable. Doesn't mean some small issues might not arise, but to expect any issues larger than a minor annoyance seems hard to support when you examine the Q5 and that products entry into the market.


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> For sure, not only do they have considerable learning from the Q5 launch, but not having to deal with Android and apps really simplifies things and by extension greatly reduces the variables that could turn into bugs. We know the build quality and design will be very good, we also know that FiiO can pull off excellent Bluetooth implementations as well as great DAC and amp sections. Because of these factors I think the Q5s and firmware will roll out rock stable. Doesn't mean some small issues might not arise, but to expect any issues larger than a minor annoyance seems hard to support when you examine the Q5 and that products entry into the market.


wait will it not work whit android ?


----------



## meringo (Jul 5, 2019)

tolis626 said:


> Not in my experience, no. I haven't heard of Fiio botching any launches so far, so I don't think the Q5s is going to be different.



Fiio botched the M9 launch. I bought three defective units in a row -- returned all of them in extreme frustration. It seems like I'm able to find a lot of similar stories online.

In my eyes,  glad they are ironing out any potential issues with the Q5S.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 5, 2019)

In December of '18 I ordered a am3b for my q5 and I am still waiting for its new version to be released after being notified three months after the original order that the then product was no longer in production.

Marketing and promoting a product without the ability to manufacture is a poor business plan.


----------



## K1030

Cevisi said:


> wait will it not work whit android ?


It will work with Android or anything you plug it into. It simply isn't a digital audio player that needs constant updates like your common smartphone. Phone manufacturers have the manpower to crank out updates left and right but a smaller boutique/niche company like Fiio has had a track record of having some Android software hiccups. They are corrected in time just not as quickly as some may would like. But the Q5s and pretty much bulletproof when it comes to firmware. Receive signal amplify signal no muss no fuss.


----------



## sidecross

K1030 said:


> It will work with Android or anything you plug it into. It simply isn't a digital audio player that needs constant updates like your common smartphone. Phone manufacturers have the manpower to crank out updates left and right but a smaller boutique/niche company like Fiio has had a track record of having some Android software hiccups. They are corrected in time just not as quickly as some may would like. But the Q5s and pretty much bulletproof when it comes to firmware. Receive signal amplify signal no muss no fuss.


The fiio q5s is not available in the usa market. 

Fiio has had a problem with which android version is compatible with certain players. I any regard not having updates is not an advantage to advertise.


----------



## K1030 (Jul 5, 2019)

There updates take longer than apple or Samsung eventually people will have to get over it and and start thinking rationally instead of this smear campaign against a company not shilling out explosive batteries or malleable aluminum.. The Q5/Q5s is a portable DAC/amp not an Android music player. Once it's realeased you may update the firmware twice over it's lifespan. Unlike a X3 mark III or  Hiby R6/3 and they're new M-series. Save your snide remarks for your loved ones. Not ***z it's not released but it's in the same chassis as the Q5 with a 4493 DAC and a new Bluetooth module. This three is toxic and tired. Sorry @FiiO  done with this thread. Good day.


----------



## Victorfabius

sidecross said:


> The fiio q5s is not available in the usa market.
> 
> Fiio has had a problem with which android version is compatible with certain players. I any regard not having updates is not an advantage to advertise.



FiiO doesn't have that problem per se, it's more an issue of variation of pin outs on USB-C ports from different manufacturers. Part of why I'm hoping Apple gets their smartphones with USB-C instead of lightning, because I suspect this move will help bring a more standard configuration. Though I can't recall a specific Android dap that didn't work with the Q5. I think it's down to specific phone manufacturers and implementations.

FiiO's firmware implementation on the Q5 was pretty good, and I think they only released one firmware update for the device. This runs in contrast to their DAPs, which have frequent firmware updates.

As far as I'm aware, the Q5S is not yet available in any market. It will be available in the US market, and there are authorized dealers - including on Amazon - you will be able to purchase from.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> wait will it not work whit android ?


Yes, it will of course, I simply meant that because it isn't itself a DAP running Android there will be less potential bugs no matter what. Plus as others have said here, and I agree the Q5 was released stable and has remained a steady performer so the Q5s is going to be another great release. I think people sometimes fail to realize how difficult making a great DAP is. Not saying that there aren't times FiiO could perhaps improve their game, but overall they do a very solid job and produce really good devices.


----------



## thebrieze

I don’t get the market for DAP’s when there are good software players (Onkyp HF) available for phones. Even if you want a dedicated device or more storage etc. I’m sure you could buy an older/mid range phone for much cheaper than a DAP.


----------



## Sonic Defender

thebrieze said:


> I don’t get the market for DAP’s when there are good software players (Onkyp HF) available for phones. Even if you want a dedicated device or more storage etc. I’m sure you could buy an older/mid range phone for much cheaper than a DAP.


The Q5 and Q5s are not DAPs, but I suspect you know that. I actually use HF Player with my phone, and I agree a phone and good music players can make it all you need. But people like DAPs, and there are times I would prefer to have a music player separate from my phone, but it isn't a major issue for me. I am glad that there are still great DAPs out there because they can literally be a perfect standalone music system and when it comes to real power production, the amplification sections in really good DAPs can destroy the best phones.


----------



## thebrieze

Yes, the DAP comment was more of a general observation.


----------



## n1ko

When available in Indonesia?


----------



## Cevisi

somebody knows about the app if there is a optionnfor the dac filters. sharp roll of slow roll of etc ?


----------



## FiiO

n1ko said:


> When available in Indonesia?


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on our products. At about August.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Cevisi said:


> somebody knows about the app if there is a optionnfor the dac filters. sharp roll of slow roll of etc ?


Dear friend,

Yes, the option you mentioned will be added for the Q5s. We are still improving the APP function now. Stay tuned!

Best regards


----------



## justtsaman

When available in United States?


----------



## FiiO (Jul 15, 2019)

justtsaman said:


> When available in United States?


Dear friend,

Also at about August.

Best regards


----------



## Floris888

When available in Romania!!? I have an Q5+FA7 best combo for me for now.


----------



## Floris888

I want that 4.4 pentaconn output asap.


----------



## FiiO

Floris888 said:


> I want that 4.4 pentaconn output asap.


Dear friend,

Thank you for the kind interest on the Q5s. We will release it in oversea market at about August.

Best regards


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thank you for the kind interest on the Q5s. We will release it in oversea market at about August.
> 
> Best regards


why does the q5 cost 500 dollars in germany directly from fiio will the q5s will be the same ?


----------



## pstickne (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi FiiO,

Will Q5s support EQ without FiiO (iOS) Music App on iPhone, like ES100 or W5?

Per my experience, Q5 requires music app for EQ. As I have been having issues trying to use the FiiO app with BT (supported in iOS?), this is a very unfortunate design that Q5s could greatly improve! Having EQ in app only makes Q5 very much like DAP.. I very much prefer to use other audio sources, thanks!


----------



## kaushama (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks it would be here at the beginning of August!


----------



## Cevisi

pstickne said:


> Hi FiiO,
> 
> Will Q5s support EQ without FiiO (iOS) Music App on iPhone, like ES100 or W5?
> 
> Per my experience, Q5 requires music app for EQ. As I have been having issues trying to use the FiiO app with BT (supported in iOS?), this is a very unfortunate design that Q5s could greatly improve! Having EQ in app only makes Q5 very much like DAP.. I very much prefer to use other audio sources, thanks!


for me that would be a deal breaker if there is no system wide eq


----------



## Floris888 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello , Am3.5Prowill be sold only in China!?


----------



## pstickne (Jul 16, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> for me that would be a deal breaker if there is no system wide eq


Me too, I just received a Q5 (used from another HeadFi’er), and while its OK “without EQ”, and I like the build quality, will definitely not get the Q5s if it doesn’t support HW para EQ either.

At this point I’m being forced down the DAP route..


----------



## Cevisi

pstickne said:


> Me too, I just received a Q5 (used from another HeadFi’er), and while its OK “without EQ”, and I like the build quality, will definitely not get the Q5s if it doesn’t support HW para EQ either.
> 
> At this point I’m being forced down the DAP route..


some of my earphones will sound trash whitout eq i think i have to stick whit my es 100 when there is no (hw para eq)


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jul 16, 2019)

Why would the Q5s have an EQ? That is the job of the source to provide. Yes I used eq all the time on my phone which went to the Q5, or with my laptop to the Q5. This isn't a DAP, it is an amp and a DAC so no need for an eq integrated into it. Not sure where people got the idea that it would have equalization ability?

The Q5 has no need of the fiiO music ap for any equalization. I used both Onkyo HF Player and JRiver and equalized with both players which went through the Q5.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 16, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> some of my earphones will sound trash whitout eq i think i have to stick whit my es 100 when there is no (hw para eq)


I wish ES100 was made in a good case with a better battery - no gimmick “90%” option. I’m surprised other manufacturers not entering into similar realm (also BTR suffers same ergo/case issues, arguably less features). It seems like would be good market for such.. easily a $200 purchase for me with ergo and battery improvements. Thrown in a newer DAC too or DLNA, whatever.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 16, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Why would the Q5s have an EQ? That is the job of the source to provide. Yes I used eq all the time on my phone which went to the Q5, or with my laptop to the Q5. This isn't a DAP, it is an amp and a DAC so no need for an eq integrated into it. Not sure where people got the idea that it would have equalization ability?


Because it is useful, consider these use cases.
- Not all sources can EQ
- Can EQ same from all sources
- Centralize EQ from same device / different headphones

Since MY goal, and such seems to be a common goal, of trying a Q5 was to avoid a DAP (because I don’t want multiple screens), well.. shucks.

Then Q5 is a true half-DAP, other half is phone/source agnostic.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jul 16, 2019)

pstickne said:


> Because it is useful, consider these use cases.
> - Not all sources can EQ
> - Can EQ same from all sources
> - Centralize EQ from same device / different headphones
> ...


Dude, the Q5 has no interface, you can't run anything on it, it is a hardware device. How would you install and interact with an equalizer through the Q5? I have no idea what you mean. It is not a DAP. Are you suggesting that built into the Q5 would be an equalizer that is exposed to the different possibly sources? I am not saying that is impossible (maybe it is) but it is certainly not common for such a device and I don't think that FiiO suggests the Q5 has this ability. And it is not a DAP at all, it is a hardware amp/DAC and it relies on a properly featured source.

I realise that the ES100 has built in hardware equalization ability, but the Q5 does not and I would personally prefer the flexibility of a software based eq, but I guess if people want this, perhaps it is a feature that FiiO will put into a future product. Sorry for misunderstanding your intent, my bad.  

I do realize that the way the EQ is implemented in the ES100 allows for a great deal of flexibility so that kind of renders my point moot. Maybe I will become a fan of built in hardware equalizers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

So just to amend/correct myself. I was completely missing the point at first about the Q5 utilizing a built in hardware eq as they aren't that common in my experience (but I do know that they have been used on several devices such as the ES100). I apologize for totally missing the point. I was thinking for some odd reason that people were thinking about a software based eq (which in retrospect was quite silly to think anybody was asking for). Sorry thread, my bad, I think I should read more carefully. That will teach me to post while cooking dinner at the same time!


----------



## kaushama

Most people prefer a hardware device which does not color the sound. FIIO follows that philosophy in this device too I guess. Hardware EQ would include components which would add or change native sound fed into the device. They emphasize that concept  by giving us the option of AM3D amp module. THX AAA configuration is popular for such kind of "wire gain" with very low harmonic distortion. I think EQ should be a dedicated function of the source player. Q5S is an AMP/DAC. Almost all high end home amplifiers do not have tone controls build into them.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> Most people prefer a hardware device which does not color the sound. FIIO follows that philosophy in this device too I guess. Hardware EQ would include components which would add or change native sound fed into the device. They emphasize that concept  by giving us the option of AM3D amp module. THX AAA configuration is popular for such kind of "wire gain" with very low harmonic distortion. I think EQ should be a dedicated function of the source player. Q5S is an AMP/DAC. Almost all high end home amplifiers do not have tone controls build into them.


True that, but I can see a case for a hardware EQ, as it could be defeated to lower any possible (albeit likely tiny) influence on the sound quality. Still, I am very happy with the Q5/Q5s as is as all of my possible sources already provide access to really well implemented equalizers.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 17, 2019)

kaushama said:


> Most people prefer a hardware device which does not color the sound. FIIO follows that philosophy in this device too I guess. Hardware EQ would include components which would add or change native sound fed into the device. They emphasize that concept  by giving us the option of AM3D amp module. THX AAA configuration is popular for such kind of "wire gain" with very low harmonic distortion. I think EQ should be a dedicated function of the source player. Q5S is an AMP/DAC. Almost all high end home amplifiers do not have tone controls build into them.


If hardware did not “color the sound”, then all DACs would be the same. Clearly this is not something ‘audiophiles’ hold true, per the variety in reviews: everyone is searching for their own flavor. Whether it be DAC, transducers, AMP (eg. tube rolling), tip rolling, cable rolling, etc.

An EQ is simply another (controllable) component, which can be disabled and/or adjusted. What difference does it make if it’s applied in HW “near” the DAC instead of before it’s sent over some transmission mechanism “to” the DAC?

Saying that EQ is not useful is, well, against many use cases. And saying that it has to be done in one place and not another is sort of silly.

Anyway, Q5 is hardly “high end” and just because something isn’t common doesn’t make it a worthwhile / useful / good thing. Enough have to challenge the status quo for it to change and .. it ALWAYS changes, only thing to determine is over what time and who are going to be the pioneers.

(Most “high end” stuff is disproportionately related to pretentiousness and marketing, and I digress.. it’s a good bit jewelry.)

Maybe I just have a brain that is critical of limitations, because instead of holding to the mentality of “that’s the way it’s been done” I like to think of many ways to improve devices (although I cannot come up with NEW devices). I am not the X and so I do not need to ‘defend’ X.


----------



## kaushama

World is colorful as sound and music is! Hence there is no one correct or fixed concept for all. Its diverse and colorful. So why not make the sound colorful!


----------



## silverfishla

Sonic Defender said:


> Dude, the Q5 has no interface, you can't run anything on it, it is a hardware device. How would you install and interact with an equalizer through the Q5? I have no idea what you mean. It is not a DAP. Are you suggesting that built into the Q5 would be an equalizer that is exposed to the different possibly sources? I am not saying that is impossible (maybe it is) but it is certainly not common for such a device and I don't think that FiiO suggests the Q5 has this ability. And it is not a DAP at all, it is a hardware amp/DAC and it relies on a properly featured source.
> 
> I realise that the ES100 has built in hardware equalization ability, but the Q5 does not and I would personally prefer the flexibility of a software based eq, but I guess if people want this, perhaps it is a feature that FiiO will put into a future product. Sorry for misunderstanding your intent, my bad.
> 
> I do realize that the way the EQ is implemented in the ES100 allows for a great deal of flexibility so that kind of renders my point moot. Maybe I will become a fan of built in hardware equalizers.


The Monoprice portable THX amp/DAC has PEQ, Dirac, filters and more built into the amp and accessible through an onboard menu.  I don’t see why the Q5s was built the way it is without access to it’s sound functions without an app.  Some people want to use an amp like this one for portable use (as well) as an amp with a transport attached.  That would have been my usage scenario.


----------



## Sonic Defender

silverfishla said:


> The Monoprice portable THX amp/DAC has PEQ, Dirac, filters and more built into the amp and accessible through an onboard menu.  I don’t see why the Q5s was built the way it is without access to it’s sound functions without an app.  Some people want to use an amp like this one for portable use (as well) as an amp with a transport attached.  That would have been my usage scenario.


Fair enough, but you have to pick your battles perhaps, and if I had to guess FiiO opted to spend their R&D on the rock solid DAC and amp implementation, in addition to the very competent Bluetooth. Is there more to be brought out? Perhaps, but regardless, FiiO produced an astounding, top-shelf sounding all in one, versatile device and for that they have my deepest respect. Yes, it isn't everything, but I think it is more than enough.


----------



## Floris888

Hello , my thoughts were between M11 or Q5s ( when will be available in Europe).I make my decision with help from colegs on this forum , and il pick Q5S . M11 its just too much for my needs. I have Q5 with amp stock and its sound fabulous with FA7. For streaming ,  because i do not have everywere wi-fi  Spotify , Qubuz i think il go with Q5S .Thanks for helps.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Floris888 said:


> Hello , my thoughts were between M11 or Q5s ( when will be available in Europe).I make my decision with help from colegs on this forum , and il pick Q5S . M11 its just too much for my needs. I have Q5 with amp stock and its sound fabulous with FA7. For streaming ,  because i do not have everywere wi-fi  Spotify , Qubuz i think il go with Q5S .Thanks for helps.


Glad that the community was helpful for you. I am personally looking forward to the Q5s quite a bit.


----------



## tomscy2000

So... it's way past the end of May. The M11 has been available for some time... what's taking the Q5s so long? I've been waiting for it and the AM3D since its announcement.


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

tomscy2000 said:


> So... it's way past the end of May. The M11 has been available for some time... what's taking the Q5s so long? I've been waiting for it and the AM3D since its announcement.




I don't think fiio wants to rush a product and deliver something that is subpar. Hell they have been extremely active on this thread and another month is not such a big deal especially for a product I know they care a lot about.


----------



## tomscy2000

Iplaywithrocks said:


> I don't think fiio wants to rush a product and deliver something that is subpar. Hell they have been extremely active on this thread and another month is not such a big deal especially for a product I know they care a lot about.



I disagree. I highly doubt this is about 'rushing' a product, especially when it's a 2nd generation offering that uses essentially the same chassis as the original Q5, and shares a huge amount of similarity in PCB layout and parts bill with the M11, Q5, and multiple other FiiO DAC/DAP models. The Q5s does not require software changes like DAPs do, only firmware, which can be highly similar to the Q5's. Unless @FiiO can state otherwise (e.g. cite some kind of Q5s specific parts shortage, like the XMOS chip or whatever else), to me, these differences are minor changes that can be rectify with a few lines of code here and there. There's nothing here that a single electrical engineer a couple of years out of undergrad and a process engineer can't rectify in a few weeks' time. If you ask me, I think this is about profit, profit, profit (for both @JamesFiiO and his downstream distributors). The natural demand for the M11 is higher, and I feel they've allocated more of their parts orders to fulfill stock of the M11. Additionally, other higher volume, lower cost products (e.g. Q1 Mark II, M5, etc.) move faster and better than a relatively high cost, lower volume unit like the Q5s. It's natural for high volume chips like the Qualcomm parts to be allocated toward those units. If FiiO wants to make money with the M11, so be it --- it's their prerogative. However, it leaves us potential Q5s customers in the lurch.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 20, 2019)

Iplaywithrocks said:


> I don't think fiio wants to rush a product and deliver something that is subpar. Hell they have been extremely active on this thread and another month is not such a big deal especially for a product I know they care a lot about.


The main issue is that FiiOs “release date” was for May. No need to make up excuses or invent reasons for FiiO’s time slippage.


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

pstickne said:


> The main issue is that FiiOs “release date” was for May. No need to make up excuses for FiiO’s time slippage.




I didn't realize I was going to get burned at the steak for saying something.. I to have been waiting for this to release, but as far as I have seen the only mention of a possible release date was on this thread and never posted officially else where else except for 1 or 2 Asian retailers.


----------



## Ghawke

I managed to get hold of a AM3D when there was a limited release on Ali Express, my plan was to use it with the Q5s. Every time I have asked Fiio about a Q5s released date it gets pushed back a month. My feeling is also that there is product issue needs based on profit. There is the M11, the M5, the M11 pro, the new K5, the bluetooth headphones, the more driver IEMs. Fiio have much lined up, that people will want and fits into a wider market, the possible small market product like the Q5s is just not something Fiio feel to be getting behind, or needs to. It's a pity as I am really pushing for a Q5s. Fiio are showing the Q5s at the London Can jam, and when I asked if it was possible to order from then during the show, they said no. As the Can Jam is in late July. I do not think we will see the Q5s until September.


----------



## elNan

A few days ago Fiio Spain confirmed price (400 EUR) and launch date for early August (link’s in spanish):

https://www.facebook.com/687539924770626/posts/1065638013627480


----------



## Cevisi

elNan said:


> A few days ago Fiio Spain confirmed price (400 EUR) and launch date for early August (link’s in spanish):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/687539924770626/posts/1065638013627480


did you know what 400 euro are. hell no i asked fiio personaly they give me no answer man 400 euro. do they think euro are less worth then dollar 400 euro commutes between 450-500 dollar why everbody els out of europe pays 350 dollars


----------



## Raketen

Cevisi said:


> did you know what 400 euro are. hell no i asked fiio personaly they give me no answer man 400 euro. do they think euro are less worth then dollar 400 euro commutes between 450-500 dollar why everbody els out of europe pays 350 dollars



VAT? VAT is usually included in price listings over there innit?
If it makes you feel any better the US will soon be getting increased tarrifs on all Chinese electronics that aren't painted orange.


----------



## DarKu

I will be soon testing this bad boy, really curious how it compares to M11 and even more curious how it will sound with the THX AAA amp module.


----------



## DSpezzia

There is now a video up on YouTube


----------



## DSpezzia

https://www.fiio.com/q5s

There is now a page on fiio's website for the Q5S


----------



## meringo (Jul 22, 2019)

YAAAAS Buy Now button is live! 

**Edit** is it? Clicking seems to do nothing. At any rate, the release seems imminent.


----------



## tomscy2000

AFAIK That page has been there for a while. Perhaps they're only now working on releasing the Q5s, but neither the page nor the video means that release is imminent.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jul 22, 2019)

tomscy2000 said:


> AFAIK That page has been there for a while. Perhaps they're only now working on releasing the Q5s, but neither the page nor the video means that release is imminent.


True, but you can bet that the release is imminent. I am going out on a limb and saying the Q5s is about to drop. I love my original Q5 and I am absolutely sure the Q5s is going to be really impressive. FiiO has just kept getting better and better, and with every new release and product life cycle they have demonstrated that they learn from mistakes and get technically more skilled (yes I am a fan, not a fanboy). I personally believe that FiiO is close to, if not at the front of the pack when it comes to small-footprint, high performance, affordable audiophile devices. Looking forward to reading people's impressions as the Q5s starts appearing in the wild.

as well, I also think the aesthetics of FiiO designs have really, really improved. I think the Q5 and Q5s are great examples of that.


----------



## adeeb

The page on their website lists DSD256 whereas the original post in this thread indicated DSD512. Not sure which is the typo.


----------



## tolis626

Sonic Defender said:


> True, but you can bet that the release is imminent. I am going out on a limb and saying the Q5s is about to drop. I love my original Q5 and I am absolutely sure the Q5s is going to be really impressive. FiiO has just kept getting better and better, and with every new release and product life cycle they have demonstrated that they learn from mistakes and get technically more skilled (yes I am a fan, not a fanboy). I personally believe that FiiO is close to, if not at the front of the pack when it comes to small-footprint, high performance, affordable audiophile devices. Looking forward to reading people's impressions as the Q5s starts appearing in the wild.
> 
> as well, I also think the aesthetics of FiiO designs have really, really improved. I think the Q5 and Q5s are great examples of that.


I second this statement.

Although, having a Fiio Q1 feels kinda special. The Q5 looks very nice, very professional, but it's just another gadget. It won't be able to match the Q1 in one crucial aspect : People around me wondering why I connected my phone to my whiskey flask.


----------



## adeeb

adeeb said:


> The page on their website lists DSD256 whereas the original post in this thread indicated DSD512. Not sure which is the typo.



Then again, the Q5s block on https://www.fiio.com/amp indicates "XMOS XUF208 768K/32Bit/DSD512 decoding". Perhaps they are still finalizing the pages.


----------



## Gayron

Does Fiio have an amp similar to Amp8 in terms of SQ?


----------



## kaushama (Jul 22, 2019)

adeeb said:


> Then again, the Q5s block on https://www.fiio.com/amp indicates "XMOS XUF208 768K/32Bit/DSD512 decoding". Perhaps they are still finalizing the pages.


But again they say DSD256 on specification page and comparison page! May be still having issues for implementing the DAC chip functionality correctly? Should we have to wait for a frimware upgrade to have DSD512?

https://www.fiio.com/q5s_parameters
https://www.fiio.com/q5s_comparisons


----------



## human bass

Frankly, who really plays DSD512? The size is ridiculous.


----------



## elira

human bass said:


> Frankly, who really plays DSD512? The size is ridiculous.


DSD512 files are very rare, what most people do is upsampling from PCM or regular DSD, that way they can add filters or other DSP. And sometimes people like more the upsampling done by specific software over the one done internally by the DAC.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 24, 2019)

Sitting quietly over here, not looking for anything beyond 44/24bit ..


----------



## FiiO

Preview of FiiO Q5S ---More versatile with the new AM3E module 

Q5s also adopts the design of replaceable amp module like the Q5 and X7 Mark II. It could be used with all FiiO's AM series AMP module and comes standard with the new balanced amp module AM3E


----------



## bgtip

@FiiO
Nobody cares about AM3E. It will go to the bin at the moment AM3D comes through.
Just release Q5s already.


----------



## Sonic Defender

bgtip said:


> @FiiO
> Nobody cares about AM3E. It will go to the bin at the moment AM3D comes through.
> Just release Q5s already.


Not completely, I am using the 2.5mm balanced now to drive my Pioneer SE Monitor-5 as I only have 2.5mm balanced for it and no 4.4mm. It depends on the user, many people will still have 2.5mm terminated headphones due to how long the 2.5mm TRRS was the only portable balanced input termination used widely.


----------



## kaushama

Sonic Defender said:


> Not completely, I am using the 2.5mm balanced now to drive my Pioneer SE Monitor-5 as I only have 2.5mm balanced for it and no 4.4mm. It depends on the user, many people will still have 2.5mm terminated headphones due to how long the 2.5mm TRRS was the only portable balanced input termination used widely.


And AM3E has almost similar specifications and qualities on paper. Extra yard shown on paper may not translate into discernible audio perceptions.


----------



## bgtip

Dudes, don't be so literal. You know what I mean. Just put some customer pressure on @FiiO or Q5s will be available for Christmas 2020.


----------



## FiiO

Dear friends,

If you would like to have a try of the Q5s, you could get one from our Aliexpress now: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2g1y.12024536.singleImageText_1000002943035.0

Best regards


----------



## bgtip

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> If you would like to have a try of the Q5s, you could get one from our Aliexpress now: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2g1y.12024536.singleImageText_1000002943035.0
> 
> Best regards


Wow, that was quick!
Congrats, and now release Q5s for the UK. You don't expect me to order 'Free Shipping to United Kingdom via EMS' do you?
BTW I'm pleasantly surprised by the price.


----------



## DSpezzia

bgtip said:


> Wow, that was quick!
> Congrats, and now release Q5s for the UK. You don't expect me to order 'Free Shipping to United Kingdom via EMS' do you?
> BTW I'm pleasantly surprised by the price.



I'm unfamiliar with EMS is this a bad thing?


----------



## bgtip

DSpezzia said:


> I'm unfamiliar with EMS is this a bad thing?


Oh foh shizzle m8.


----------



## Ghawke

I have ordered a number of Fiio products through Ali express into the UK and found the service very good. The am3d took 7 days to arrive and was custom free. On the strength of that I have just ordered the Q5s.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> If you would like to have a try of the Q5s, you could get one from our Aliexpress now: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2g1y.12024536.singleImageText_1000002943035.0
> 
> Best regards



When will it be on Amazon US?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Ara Ara, I can't wait to get Q5s, been really curious about it and what it brings to the table


----------



## elNan

Is fiio's store bundling and extra (but old) amp module for $1 extra dollar?

Fiio Q5S -> 329.99 dlls
Fiio Q5S + AM1 -> 330.99 dlls
Fiio Q5S + AM3 -> 330.99 dlls (currently ouf of stock)


----------



## sinquito

So I took the plunge





Hopefully everything will work out fine, just got last weekend my NX4 DSD, but I may end up returning it thru Amazon.


----------



## meringo

the release was indeed imminent.


----------



## bgtip

sinquito said:


> So I took the plunge
> 
> 
> Hopefully everything will work out fine, just got last weekend my NX4 DSD, but I may end up returning it thru Amazon.


Mind if you share why you ordered Q5s with the older AM1 module when AM3E (balanced and new) is available?


----------



## Cevisi (Jul 24, 2019)

bgtip said:


> Mind if you share why you ordered Q5s with the older AM1 module when AM3E (balanced and new) is available?


i think you get it extra as bonus i order it that way too hope iam not wrong ?


----------



## sinquito (Jul 24, 2019)

bgtip said:


> Mind if you share why you ordered Q5s with the older AM1 module when AM3E (balanced and new) is available?





Cevisi said:


> i think you get it extra as bonus i order it that way too hope iam not wrong ?



Yes, that is my interpretation also. They were also gifting the AM3, but that was out of stock. We'll see in the next few weeks if I get two amps or just the AM1


----------



## Cevisi

sinquito said:


> Yes, that is my interpretation also. There was also gifting the AM3, but that was out of stock. Well se in the next few weeks if I get two amps or just the AM1


yes as i ordered the am3 was also out of stock we will see i hope i dont end whit just the am1


----------



## muths66

I dunno can ask here a not. 
Does anyone know anything about m11pro spec that i think comes with 2*4497 and a thx aaa if no wrong.


----------



## zeroselect

muths66 said:


> I dunno can ask here a not.
> Does anyone know anything about m11pro spec that i think comes with 2*4497 and a thx aaa if no wrong.


That's what was reported. We'll see from impressions from the Can Jam in London over this weekend.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Despite having the Q5 already, I also decided that the new capabilities and features of the Q5s made it worth it and placed my order earlier today. I am convinced that this platform and level of technical ability and sound quality is enough to keep me perfectly happy for years to come so I didn't mind investing in the Q5s. Thanks FiiO.


----------



## DSpezzia

I ordered one!

Hopefully won't take long to arrive.


----------



## Cevisi

any one got a mail that it already shipped ?


----------



## kmmm

Cevisi said:


> any one got a mail that it already shipped ?


Processing time: 7 days... they tell me. I guess the shipping time is added on top... 6-17 days to Europe


----------



## Ghawke

When I ordered the AM3D it took 7 days from order to arrive. Fiio added expedient delivery as part of the cost of the AM3D. My hope is they are doing the same with the Q5s, which means I should have mine around the 1st August.


----------



## MarkF786 (Jul 25, 2019)

I think I'm done with ever using Aliexpress again.  On June 13th when I ordered the AM3D, I ran into an error placing an order - and working with customer support, ended up having three separate charges to my credit card which I'm still disputing.  In the end, they only refunded one of the charges - then later reversed the refund! 

I hoped it was a fluke and ordered the Q5s and am having the same problem - and customer support is again trying to get me to place multiple orders.  No thanks!

If you Google the error (http://lmgtfy.com/?q="You+haven't+signed+in,+or+your+previous+session+has+expired.+Please+sign+in+again") you'll see many other reports of the problem.  I hope none of you have the problem.  When you get it, Aliexpress will tell you to cancel your order, clear you browser cache & cookies, and place an order again.  The problem is, 40+ days later still no refund.

@FiiO - can you fix this on your end?  My credit card was charged though my order still says the payment is being verified; when this last happened, the order never completed (though I was charged for it).  The order number is 104218808625508.


----------



## Senna

MarkF786 said:


> I think I'm done with ever using Aliexpress again.  On June 13th when I ordered the AM3D, I ran into an error placing an order - and working with customer support, ended up having three separate charges to my credit card which I'm still disputing.  In the end, they only refunded one of the charges - then later reversed the refund!
> 
> I hoped it was a fluke and ordered the Q5s and am having the same problem - and customer support is again trying to get me to place multiple orders.  No thanks!
> 
> ...



Just placed my order for the Q5S, got the error you mention here, but payment was processed and went through despite this message - so something is clearly not quite right.


----------



## MarkF786

Senna said:


> Just placed my order for the Q5S, got the error you mention here, but payment was processed and went through despite this message - so something is clearly not quite right.



Hopefully it does go through for both of us.  The last time, it got stuck in limbo and when I contacted technical support, they asked me to cancel the order and submit it again two more times - though without refunds being given yet for the canceled orders.


----------



## zeroselect

When ordering on Aliexpress just ignore the error and check if they have pulled the money out of your paypal and or credit card. If they have its all good. Don't do anything else.


----------



## blurkness

No shipping option for my country. Sad day to be alive.


----------



## Sonic Defender

blurkness said:


> No shipping option for my country. Sad day to be alive.


It is. I know that in some cases certain countries have so much trouble with lost parcels and mail that some companies just don't want to take the risk shipping there. I have no idea if that is the case with Brazil. If you have a friend in another country perhaps they can receive it for you and then ship it along? It costs extra of course, but if this is something that you want to try it might be worth the added expense. Good luck and sorry to hear about your issue.


----------



## Cevisi

blurkness said:


> No shipping option for my country. Sad day to be alive.


maybe there is a brazil or chinese agent company that will bring it to you


----------



## blurkness

Yeah, I'll wait for other sellers. There's some in Ali selling to Brazil the Q5... In Amazon US too.

Thanks!


----------



## sinquito

zeroselect said:


> When ordering on Aliexpress just ignore the error and check if they have pulled the money out of your paypal and or credit card. If they have its all good. Don't do anything else.


Yes, I think that I also got an error after putting my credit car info, but I just sat there waiting and do nothing. Then after 5 minutes or so I got a mail from my bank notifying the charge and less than a second latter the mail from Aliexpress informing me that the pay was successful.


----------



## DSpezzia

My Q5S has been shipped. Says 7 to 15 days


----------



## Sonic Defender

DSpezzia said:


> My Q5S has been shipped. Says 7 to 15 days


Did you also order from the Aliexpress FiiO store? If so, when? Thanks.


----------



## Ghawke (Jul 26, 2019)

My Q5s has also shipped. I ordered lunch time on the 24 th. It's a much quicker order to shipping them the AM3D, I ordered, which took 7 days to arrive. I ordered both through the Fiio store on Ali express.


----------



## DSpezzia

Sonic Defender said:


> Did you also order from the Aliexpress FiiO store? If so, when? Thanks.



24th at 10:15 from AliExpress fiio store


----------



## Ghawke

Hoping that the Q5s does not get hit for high custom tax as it enters into the UK.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## FiiO

valid post starts in next floor~


----------



## bgtip

Ghawke said:


> Hoping that the Q5s does not get hit for high custom tax as it enters into the UK.


Somebody commented that they did't pay any customs duty for the AM3D so it's possible that will be the same for Q5s.


----------



## DSpezzia

I mean I have already ordered the Q5S but I will take the AM3D


----------



## DSpezzia

bgtip said:


> Somebody commented that they did't pay any customs duty for the AM3D so it's possible that will be the same for Q5s.


That would be nice


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 26, 2019)

I've never been the lucky one but regardless I'm Super Interested in this and looking forward to how it compares to others.

The Q5s will be the reason I migrate to 4.4 or the M11 PRO if price isn't too steep.

This will most likely be my End Game mobile setup that I've been waiting for.

Keep up that good work FiiO!


----------



## Sprint

Already got the AM3D module so here's hoping I win the Q5s to compliment it.

Fingers crossed. Thanks FiiO.


----------



## weexisttocease

Super interested in the Q5s.


----------



## fieryoOo

My Q5's battery life has been decreasing lately so I wouldn't mind an upgrade 
Also, the bluetooth stability is not too great on the old Q5, I wonder if the Q5s would be a major step up on that front?


----------



## Ghawke

My order of the AM3D came through Ali Express Fiio store into the uk without custom tax. So, I am hoping for the same with the Q5s otherwise I am looking at adding a £100 to the cost. Which still would only make it £360. Which I believe was around the original quoted price by Fiio. Oh, and I am happy to win another Q5s and AM3D, as I can use one at home and one when out. You can never have too much of a good thing.


----------



## hongky

Is it possible (maybe via firmware update) for Q5s to transmit audio via bluetooth ? 
To be use with bluetooth headphone


----------



## BigAtomCZ

How is it with TIDAL on Q5/Q5s and Android internal oversampling over bluetooth? If I set correct sample rate in Developers setting, will it be ok?


----------



## kmmm

I already ordered the Q5s + AM1. Hope to upgrade with AM3D. If I could be so lucky to win, it would be awesome!


----------



## Senna

zeroselect said:


> When ordering on Aliexpress just ignore the error and check if they have pulled the money out of your paypal and or credit card. If they have its all good. Don't do anything else.



This seems to have worked for me as well. The sleeve that I ordered has already shipped, while Fiio has labeled my Q5S as "awaiting shipment". Hopefully it will be on its way shortly. Just a tiny bit surprised they didn't offer a bundle with the sleeve as well, seems like something you'd want to have with a unit such as this.


----------



## Senna

That did the trick - just received an email confirming my Q5S has been shipped


----------



## Cevisi (Jul 26, 2019)

mine has been shipped too

how much better is the AM3D against the AM3E


----------



## Jujoe

For all that have orders your are in for a real  treat if its anything like the M11 sound


----------



## adeeb

@FiiO can you confirm the final specs of the Q5s? There seems to be a discrepancy in DSD handling support between the original announcement vs the specifications listed on the product page on your website. Thanks.


----------



## tolis626

Well, the Q5s isn't available widely yet and, being afraid of extreme customs charges, I'm probably not going to risk ordering through AliExpress. I'm going to wait for the local distributor or for Amazon. However, I'm really excited. I've had the Q1 for so long that I've almost forgotten that you can achieve kick ass audio while being portable. The Q1 served me well, but the Q5s has sparked my excitement. Hope it doesn't take long to arrive where I live, the cash for it is burning a hole in my bank account!

PS : Now I have to order a 4.4mm balanced cable for my HD58x. Oh well.


----------



## Dobrescu George

When the Q5s starts arriving, please let us know how they work, everyone!

I'm currently waiting on mine as well


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just checked on my Q5s order made on the 24th as well at Aliexpress and it still says awaiting processing although the payment did go through so that is good. I am also quite appreciative of the chance to win either of the prizes although I have both the Q5s and the AM3D, but I could certainly use a second rig so that wouldn't be a bad thing at all. I do think the shopping cart on Aliexpress as used by FiiO could be improved in terms of sending automated emails of status change. It sounds like things might ship, but the order information with Aliexpress may not reflect that and look like it is still awaiting processing.


----------



## Sonic Defender

tolis626 said:


> Well, the Q5s isn't available widely yet and, being afraid of extreme customs charges, I'm probably not going to risk ordering through AliExpress. I'm going to wait for the local distributor or for Amazon. However, I'm really excited. I've had the Q1 for so long that I've almost forgotten that you can achieve kick ass audio while being portable. The Q1 served me well, but the Q5s has sparked my excitement. Hope it doesn't take long to arrive where I live, the cash for it is burning a hole in my bank account!
> 
> PS : Now I have to order a 4.4mm balanced cable for my HD58x. Oh well.


I actually had to get a 4.4mm cable for my Edition X V2 and I was very pleased with KK Cable who I found on Amazon. The build quality seems quite and the aesthetics are fine and the price struck me as pretty reasonable. I would look and see if they offer an option for the HD58x which I believe they do.


----------



## frolly

When it arrives can someone comment on any audible differences between Q5 2.5 and Q5S 4.4?


----------



## thebrieze

What are the differences between the q5 and the Q5s? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## tolis626

Sonic Defender said:


> I actually had to get a 4.4mm cable for my Edition X V2 and I was very pleased with KK Cable who I found on Amazon. The build quality seems quite and the aesthetics are fine and the price struck me as pretty reasonable. I would look and see if they offer an option for the HD58x which I believe they do.


Well, I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that you mean Amazon US. In that case, it wouldn't work for me, as shipping to Greece would be problematic. I've heard of people recommending KK cables again though, so I suppose they should be good.

For my pair of 58x, I will either look on AliExpress and see if I can find something like my current cable, or look into Moonsaudio on Amazon.de . These always seemed nice, but I haven't seen many reviews of them, sadly.


----------



## bgtip

fieryoOo said:


> My Q5's battery life has been decreasing lately so I wouldn't mind an upgrade
> Also, the bluetooth stability is not too great on the old Q5, I wonder if the Q5s would be a major step up on that front?


For how many hours your battery works? Battery life is important to me because I travel a lot.


----------



## marcelzxc

Very nice product! I need win this amp. Thanks FiiO!


----------



## sinquito

For one I like free stuff, so I welcome the raffle that Fiio is doing, on the other hand I am worry that this might derail the thread, oh well, if I win I want the amp module as I just bought the Q5s.


----------



## elNan (Jul 26, 2019)

@FiiO, is a leather case for the Q5S in the works or is the LC-Q5 compatible?

.. thanks for the giveaway btw!


----------



## tolis626

elNan said:


> @FiiO, is a leather case for the Q5S in the works or is the LC-Q5 compatible with the Q5S?
> 
> .. thanks for the giveaway btw!


I would suspect the same case should work on the Q5s, as the design is nearly identical.


----------



## sinquito

BTW, my Aliexpress order just shipped this morning and I ordered on the 24th, for what is worth. Hopefully next week will be here. I asked the support guy on Aliexpress (Chris Lee if I remember correctly) and he said that the declared value on the parcel is going to be 50 USD if this is of your concern regarding customs. I was also going to wait for Amazon USA, but they are probably going to get it latter on August on even in September and since I am on Mexico I will still pay customs, plus shipping and the full MSRP. So at 346 USD shipping included was a no brainer for me.


----------



## n1ko

why fiio q5s not bundle with AM3D?


----------



## newtophones07

n1ko said:


> why fiio q5s not bundle with AM3D?




I too have this question.  Does the AM3E have THX built in?


----------



## Cevisi

newtophones07 said:


> I too have this question.  Does the AM3E have THX built in?


no it has not. and its not included becouse its expensiv


----------



## meringo

I pre-ordered the Q5S along with the AM3D from Audio46. Hoping they ship soon, too!


----------



## newtophones07

Cevisi said:


> no it has not. and its not included becouse its expensiv



So this device + AM3D is $550.  That's pretty expensive.  Talk about a money grab, at least give some customers the option to buy the amp native with the AM3B THX module.  

Why in the world would anyone want the AM3E?


----------



## harpo1

newtophones07 said:


> So this device + AM3D is $550.  That's pretty expensive.  Talk about a money grab, at least give some customers the option to buy the amp native with the AM3B THX module.
> 
> Why in the world would anyone want the AM3E?


Because that's how FiiO works.  They want all your money and it's sad really because they could give there customers the choice but choose not to because it's all about there bottom line not ours.


----------



## stenog

harpo1 said:


> Because that's how FiiO works.  They want all your money and it's sad really because they could give there customers the choice but choose not to because it's all about there bottom line not ours.



Fiio, Ibasso and others do this and have done it for several years. At least you know it up front so you can make you choice. 

Not defending Fiio, but of course they do it for the money, they are a company not a charity.


----------



## DeathNight06

Has anyone owned both the original Q5 and the Chord Mojo at the same time? If so, how would you compare them. I've been looking at the Q5s for quite a while at this point and am unsure if I want to lay down the money for the AM3D and the Q5s. I mean at the overall price of this package I could almost get the ifi Micro idsd BL. Which brings me to my other question of if the Q5s (with the AM3d amp) is of better value than the idsd BL. Obviously since no one has received theirs yet we can't have a great comparison, but making the assumption that it will sound at the level of the M11 (which I haven't had the chance of trying sadly) would you think that the Q5s is a good investment if you already own the Mojo or if you have the funds to fork over for the idsd BL. Thanks all!


----------



## harpo1

stenog said:


> Fiio, Ibasso and others do this and have done it for several years. At least you know it up front so you can make you choice.
> 
> Not defending Fiio, but of course they do it for the money, they are a company not a charity.


Actually FiiO use to let you buy the X7 without the amp.   I didn't say they were a charity but they could allow us to choose which amp we want paired with the Q5s and charge accordingly.  Instead they pair it with an amp many may not want.


----------



## Sonic Defender

harpo1 said:


> Because that's how FiiO works.  They want all your money and it's sad really because they could give there customers the choice but choose not to because it's all about there bottom line not ours.


That is how capitalism works, the system that likely is responsible for your financial well-being and everybody you know. Why would FiiO a for profit company that operates within a capitalistic system (China is fully embedded within global capitalism) not be looking after their bottom line? I don't think the combined price is absorbent at all. For that $550 people get a very well designed, battery or USB powered device, dual DAC/dual amp design with killer Bluetooth, two amp modules able to drive 3.5 single ended, 2.5 and 4.4 balanced. Plus, the amp modules can be changed for added future flexibility. All of this is portable and the device can act as a stand-alone DAC. Sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## KaiserTK

If the Q5S can deliver a similar quality of sound to the M11, it would be a great device to stack with my phone.


----------



## fieryoOo

bgtip said:


> For how many hours your battery works? Battery life is important to me because I travel a lot.


I never actually measured it but just based on feeling it has decreased a lot recently (to maybe around five hours). I'll do some tests during the weekend and report back.


----------



## zeroselect

KaiserTK said:


> If the Q5S can deliver a similar quality of sound to the M11, it would be a great device to stack with my phone.


It should. Its basically a M11 without the player function.


----------



## Ghawke

I am always a little worried with the tracking through Ali express. I have a tracking number but when I check it says nothing exists. I recall with the AM3D, tracking showed it had still not entered the country, when I had in fact taken delivery. Also wonder if delivery will be longer as the Q5s having a battery may not be able to use flight delivery.


----------



## KG12

So have been reading this thread for a few weeks trying to decide which way to go with an upgrade to the BTR3/FA7 combination I have currently. Basically trying to choose between Q5S or M11. Great to read all the opinions and thank you! Decision is Q5S + balanced cable as soon as I can source from UK based supplier.

BTW I am in the electronics industry and the R & D costs and effort for this quality of global product is large. To succeed your product needs a headliner which satisfies 75% of the market and if you can provide options for the other 25% [the amp choices in this instance] who want something more then you’ve done really well. In this case they’ve managed to keep backwards/forwards compatibility as well, that’s not easy. As for Fiio’s bottom line think we probably all want them to be able to afford to develop more great products!


----------



## DSpezzia

KG12 said:


> So have been reading this thread for a few weeks trying to decide which way to go with an upgrade to the BTR3/FA7 combination I have currently. Basically trying to choose between Q5S or M11. Great to read all the opinions and thank you! Decision is Q5S + balanced cable as soon as I can source from UK based supplier.
> 
> BTW I am in the electronics industry and the R & D costs and effort for this quality of global product is large. To succeed your product needs a headliner which satisfies 75% of the market and if you can provide options for the other 25% [the amp choices in this instance] who want something more then you’ve done really well. In this case they’ve managed to keep backwards/forwards compatibility as well, that’s not easy. As for Fiio’s bottom line think we probably all want them to be able to afford to develop more great products!



I have a BTR3 and it is good. Lacks a bit of power for some headphones/speakers but overall it's good. I am looking forward to having the option for other headphones when the Q5S arrives


----------



## clone11

AIready had my eye on the Q5, but the Q5S looks even nicer!


----------



## pstickne (Jul 26, 2019)

After owning a Q5 for several weeks now (which I am enjoying), I won’t be getting the Q5s due to same ergonomics.. mainly volume control is on “wrong side” for having in a pocket. It’s hard to reach and can rotate and change volume unexpectedly. A more ideal layout for me would be volume and output on same (top) edge.. like Monoprice THX or Topping NX4 (except these don’t support BT).

Glad to see product is shipping - ergo updates for a "Q6", maybe? (Would have to drop/change AMP module.)


----------



## thebrieze

DeathNight06 said:


> Has anyone owned both the original Q5 and the Chord Mojo at the same time? If so, how would you compare them. I've been looking at the Q5s for quite a while at this point and am unsure if I want to lay down the money for the AM3D and the Q5s. I mean at the overall price of this package I could almost get the ifi Micro idsd BL. Which brings me to my other question of if the Q5s (with the AM3d amp) is of better value than the idsd BL. Obviously since no one has received theirs yet we can't have a great comparison, but making the assumption that it will sound at the level of the M11 (which I haven't had the chance of trying sadly) would you think that the Q5s is a good investment if you already own the Mojo or if you have the funds to fork over for the idsd BL. Thanks all!



I tested the two of them (Chord Mojo and Q5) together for some time. If I would start listening to the to the Chord Mojo my first reaction was always “smooth”, while with the Q5 it would be “accurate”. However, while trying to critically listen for a difference between the two.I could never find it. I’m pretty sure I would fail a level matched, double blind test, and my take away was, that I would be very happy with either. (Tidal, iPhone, Focal Elear, moderate listening levels)


----------



## pstickne

thebrieze said:


> However, while trying to critically listen for a difference between the two.I could never find it. I’m pretty sure I would fail a level matched, double blind test..


That’s some refreshing direct honesty


----------



## SLC1966

Just took the Q5s plunge with Ali Express. In theory it has what I have wanted in a stackable DAC amp.  And I slowly started having mainly 4.4 cable terminations months ago hoping more DAC amps would probably offer 4.4 terminations. 

4.4 seems more robust than 2.5.


----------



## XERO1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Will there ever be a version of the Q5s that comes with the AM3D module as standard?


----------



## bgtip

fieryoOo said:


> I never actually measured it but just based on feeling it has decreased a lot recently (to maybe around five hours). I'll do some tests during the weekend and report back.


That's a shame. 5 hrs not nearly enough for me. I used to have Astell & Kern SR15 and I returned it for the exact same 5 hrs battery life.
I hope Q5s has bigger & better battery.


----------



## DeathNight06

thebrieze said:


> I tested the two of them (Chord Mojo and Q5) together for some time. If I would start listening to the to the Chord Mojo my first reaction was always “smooth”, while with the Q5 it would be “accurate”. However, while trying to critically listen for a difference between the two.I could never find it. I’m pretty sure I would fail a level matched, double blind test, and my take away was, that I would be very happy with either. (Tidal, iPhone, Focal Elear, moderate listening levels)


Thank you for your input, I'll probably be going for the idsd BL in that case because I'm mainly just interested in features unless the audio quality is greatly increased on the q5s. I'll also mainly be using what I get as a portable desktop dac/amp so I think the idsd serves that purpose better with it's overall design. Thanks!!


----------



## human bass

Well, just bought the Q5s on Ali for 315. Great price for the amount of features, a nice surprise.


----------



## SinisterDev

I've never actually owned any DAC yet, but I've been looking into Fiio equipment for a while now and I'm very curious. I've really wanted to get an opportunity to experience the difference, but rarely can manage to fit such impressive toys in the budget. The Q5S and AM3D both sound awesome. No doubt it would be a pleasure and a privilege to own either one of them!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## pstickne (Jul 26, 2019)

bgtip said:


> That's a shame. 5 hrs not nearly enough for me. I used to have Astell & Kern SR15 and I returned it for the exact same 5 hrs battery life.
> I hope Q5s has bigger & better battery.


Q5 can go to 9+ hours (the rated values are pretty close). Then it turns off without warning 

ES100 can go a little bit longer, although I’m not a fan of the ES100 signature. A&K battery life was also reason I never purchase it.

For such larger batteries it would be nice to see 20+ hour units - there are products out there that show Q5 is not the most efficient


----------



## sinquito

human bass said:


> Well, just bought the Q5s on Ali for 315. Great price for the amount of features, a nice surprise.



315? What? Euros? Dollars? Quacks?


----------



## human bass

sinquito said:


> 315? What? Euros? Dollars? Quacks?


Dollar.


----------



## tolis626

sinquito said:


> 315? What? Euros? Dollars? Quacks?


315 Quacks would be a great deal.


----------



## human bass

The weird thing is that the Q5s is being sold for less than the old Q5.


----------



## Darkestred

Looks good.


----------



## MarkF786

I got a shipping notice as well, surprisingly with an estimate of Tues, Jul 30.  That'll be quick to arrive in the USA, if it's accurate.


----------



## Cevisi

MarkF786 said:


> I got a shipping notice as well, surprisingly with an estimate of Tues, Jul 30.  That'll be quick to arrive in the USA, if it's accurate.


mine says 29 monday this month. i got some experience whit dhl from china it took every time one day longer then estimatet. but thats still fast enough compared to non dhl 2-3 weeks


----------



## Ghawke

Cevisi said:


> mine says 29 monday this month. i got some experience whit dhl from china it took every time one day longer then estimatet. but thats still fast enough compared to non dhl 2-3 weeks


Mine tracking is showing packed for pick up, but there is no estimated delivery date.


----------



## thebrieze

This is fast


----------



## pstickne (Jul 26, 2019)

harpo1 said:


> Because that's how FiiO works.  They want all your money and it's sad really because they could give there customers the choice but choose not to because it's all about there bottom line not ours.


It's not FiiO per se. If anything, it's the result of catering to "audiophiles"* .. FiiO is a 'modestly priced' company, _doing the standard profitable business things_ while not becoming too status exclusive. I can't say as much for some other brands.

$10k Speakers, $6k AMPs, $4k IEMs, $3k DAPs, $2k cables, $1k 'solder upgrades'  .. or $150 for a "THX" AMP module.

*Does the name "THX" and super lower harmonic distortion give real-world advantages over the standard module? Sure, graphs look impressive. However, does it _actually_ matter, as verified in ABX results? Could you tell a difference with a DBT as it's connected to your source / transport and headphones? Using BT over a direct 44.1/24 is likely going to detract more from (noise) quality than using the standard AM3E over an optional "THX" AM3D. And, if not using BT and wanting "THX", why not just a Monoprice THX (which also supports EQ)?


----------



## Cevisi

Ghawke said:


> Mine tracking is showing packed for pick up, but there is no estimated delivery date.


look right in the corner


----------



## Victorfabius

Q5S seems to have been released. Looks like a pretty fine device with AM3E and a particularly interesting device with the AM3D.

Much as I enjoy the Toppong NX4 DSD (a great device in and of itself), I may have to move some items to get me the Q5S.

Glad to see it's finally here.


----------



## MarkF786

I was resisting getting the Q5S as I already have the Q5 and almost all the amp modules (including the AM3D), but I figured since it's my most used amp, it was worth upgrading.  I am curious to see if I can actually hear a difference though; I am skeptical.

I look forward the the AM3E, with 2.5mm and 4.4mm outputs.  I suspect that alone will lead to be preferring it over the AM3D.


----------



## miguel.yarce

Q5s looks great... perfect match with my FH5 and HD85x. Thanks Fiio.


----------



## sinquito

human bass said:


> Dollar.


Did you have a discount coupon? If I remember it was 330 USD.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 26, 2019)

miguel.yarce said:


> Q5s looks great... perfect match with my FH5 and HD85x. Thanks Fiio.


“Looks” is for eye-candy compliments, not ears..


----------



## sinquito

Victorfabius said:


> Q5S seems to have been released. Looks like a pretty fine device with AM3E and a particularly interesting device with the AM3D.
> 
> Much as I enjoy the Toppong NX4 DSD (a great device in and of itself), I may have to move some items to get me the Q5S.
> 
> Glad to see it's finally here.


I just got the NX4 DSD myself, no complains other than it has no bluetooth... I don't think that I can keep both DACs. So I may end up returning the topping.


----------



## human bass

sinquito said:


> Did you have a discount coupon? If I remember it was 330 USD.


One of the sellers has 15 bucks coupon for purchases above 299.


----------



## Adityaseven7

Hopeful for my chances of winning a Q5s...need something modestly powerful for my hd660s. Thanx anyways Fiio n I hope this is available in India soon.


----------



## MrPanda

I wish it could be a Roon Endpoint on it's own, instead of being connected to a computer...


----------



## zeroselect (Jul 26, 2019)

MarkF786 said:


> I was resisting getting the Q5S as I already have the Q5 and almost all the amp modules (including the AM3D), but I figured since it's my most used amp, it was worth upgrading.  I am curious to see if I can actually hear a difference though; I am skeptical.
> 
> I look forward the the AM3E, with 2.5mm and 4.4mm outputs.  I suspect that alone will lead to be preferring it over the AM3D.


I have both the M11 and the Q5 with the AM3D and I can hear a difference from the different DAC (Q5+AM3D vs M11+AM3D). Its minimal so really not worth it if your just looking for a DAC upgrade.


----------



## senorx12562

I love this company. From the original x3 (which still works great, btw) watching their progress has been mind-blowing and very gratifying. Thanks Fiio.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jul 26, 2019)

DSpezzia said:


> I have a BTR3 and it is good. Lacks a bit of power for some headphones/speakers but overall it's good. I am looking forward to having the option for other headphones when the Q5S arrives



I have the BTR3 as well and it's a great option for wireless play from a phone (iPhone in my case) while using whatever IEM you like.  Being able to adjust volume directly on the BTR3 is a nice touch -  no need to reach for the phone to mess with the volume.


----------



## Unappreciated

is the power enough for Sennheiser HD650?


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jul 26, 2019)

Unappreciated said:


> is the power enough for Sennheiser HD650?



I would say no, at least to properly drive them.  I have the HD6xx and I can give it a try when I return home from travel.


----------



## stenog

Unappreciated said:


> is the power enough for Sennheiser HD650?



Read this review of the Q5. It's not a new review but still very relevant.

https://www.hear.reviews/2018/05/08/fiio-q5-flagship-blue-tooth-dac-amp-a-game-changer/


----------



## thanks4alltheFish

Can any Q5 owners confirm if the device will work without Fiio's drivers when connected to a computer? I'd like to use this at work and we're a bit restrictive when it comes to 3rd party drivers.
Cheers


----------



## Ghawke

Got an email to say item shipped on the 27th, but the only tracking I have is that item is waiting to be picked up. The Global Order Tracking website shows nothing, Speedpost says my tracking number does not exist, and my local international cannot find the parcel. Looks like something has gone amiss.


----------



## elira

Ghawke said:


> Got an email to say item shipped on the 27th, but the only tracking I have is that item is waiting to be picked up. The Global Order Tracking website shows nothing, Speedpost says my tracking number does not exist, and my local international cannot find the parcel. Looks like something has gone amiss.


Tracking updates take time to propagate. Sometimes you could be seeing information that is a couple days old.


----------



## Ghawke

Thanks, looking at others that ordered at the same time as me, I noted that they have been given estimated delivery dates. As yet my estimated delivery date is not showing. My concern is that nothing is showing.


----------



## Xii4oboii (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi hope to win the Q5s as I been aiming fiio q series 

dual AK4493 DAC chips + XMOS XUF208 USB and Flagship Bluetooth chip CSR8675 with the  amp module AM3E will be the best to drive my ibasso it04,

which also now can use bluetooth 5.0 to stream music  and some more is 5.0 which will future proof for future device


----------



## jh0720

I ordered mine on 7/24 4pm pst from AliExpress and it was marked as shipped on 7/26 730pm pst


----------



## ballog

jh0720 said:


> I ordered mine on 7/24 4pm pst from AliExpress and it was marked as shipped on 7/26 730pm pst


Hello. Would really appreciate if anyone could share the link for Q5s on Aliexpress? Thanks


----------



## bgtip (Jul 27, 2019)

ballog said:


> Hello. Would really appreciate if anyone could share the link for Q5s on Aliexpress? Thanks


https://bit.ly/2Yt0dSz

I can see there are no gift modules anymore.

@FiiO We look forward to UK/EU release.


----------



## activatorfly

I'd love to win Q5s after watching Bad Guy Good Audio Review of this unit.

The dual AK4493 DAC chips with XMOS XUF208 USB would be the perfect DAC/amp for the (eagerley awaited) NX7's!


----------



## roddin

Man, the hardware upgrade is something I'm definitely looking forward to.


----------



## kaushama

Q5S looks a very nice device in terms of features. Balanced DAC and Balanced interchangeable amp modules. It stands out for its IO options. Input as optical, coaxial, USB and line in wired. Bluetooth APTX HD and LDAC as wireless. 
I think it excels as a very good device with bundled AM3E module. Upgrade option to AM3D with 4.4mm balanced output is very nice. 
All the features I want with my portable devices including WM1A.
Feature wise it is a real winner as a portable DAC/AMP combo. I am waiting to see whether this translates into performance as an audiophile device.


----------



## bezangel

I've been using an LG G7 for music playback but it'd be cool to finally get into the DAP game.


----------



## Spirolondon

Well I sold my x5iii since i like to upgrade, and i am going to listen now the M11 to see if that sounds fine for my taste, and with the sennheiser IE800 i have...


----------



## Ghawke

The AM3D made a difference to the sound of my X7ii, the plan is to move the AM3D to my Q5s when it arrives as it does not fit the K5 I have. So I can use the X7ii with my K5 as a home unit and take the Q5s with AM3D linked to my M6 as my travel unit. I got hold of a Q5s case in April which fits well with the M6. Or is meant to. I will know for sure when the Q5s arrives. I do like the K5 and will be looking at the K5 pro.


----------



## bgtip

Ghawke said:


> The AM3D made a difference to the sound of my X7ii, the plan is to move the AM3D to my Q5s when it arrives as it does not fit the K5 I have. So I can use the X7ii with my K5 as a home unit and take the Q5s with AM3D linked to my M6 as my travel unit. I got hold of a Q5s case in April which fits well with the M6. Or is meant to. I will know for sure when the Q5s arrives. I do like the K5 and will be looking at the K5 pro.


Is K5 Pro compatible with Q5s?


----------



## Ghawke (Jul 27, 2019)

bgtip said:


> Is K5 Pro compatible with Q5s?


Sorry wrote the original reply as I was thinking about the K5, then noticed you asked about the K5 Pro, so I have removed my original comment. However, I too would like to know how the K5 pro docks.


----------



## edoin

This seems great! Any new revision coming up for q1 series?


----------



## digititus

Looking forward to getting one of these in the future. I will let everyone beta test the new units before pulling the trigger


----------



## L44nn4

I wonder how noticeable the noise level is when using low-impedance IEM's (12-16 ohms). I think this Q5s could raise the quality of my portable sound to a new level. But ... I'm too greedy.


----------



## rfox (Jul 27, 2019)

Congrats!  As a long time fan of Fiio products, I'm anxious to get my hands on the Q5S as well as the upcoming K5Pro !!  I've been using the trusted E17/E09 combination (https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ad...5-5-inch-100-watts.14968/reviews#review-13461) as well as a 1st gen X5 and Mont Blanc - and I also have the BTR3 on top!  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Ghawke said:


> Got an email to say item shipped on the 27th, but the only tracking I have is that item is waiting to be picked up. The Global Order Tracking website shows nothing, Speedpost says my tracking number does not exist, and my local international cannot find the parcel. Looks like something has gone amiss.


No, give it a few days. There is almost always lag between the shipper shipping and tracking numbers going live.


----------



## panda1801

edoin said:


> This seems great! Any new revision coming up for q1 series?



Would also like to know. A new Q1 with USB or a digital audio in on the same side as the outputs would be so cool. The only reason I still use my Q1mk2 with my iPod Video is that there is a line in on the same side as the output. FiiO I think you should take on consideration that most of us who buy portable dac/amp uses them for portable use, and there is nothing more bothering than having cables going out of all the directions. A portable amp should be thin and small like the Q1, but also should be pocketable when in use, something that is not possible if using the USB.
Also please go to USB-C, it's time.


----------



## DSpezzia

Anyone in UK get tracking updates from AliExpress yet?


----------



## PaulFB

Am interested in giving the Q5s a try.


----------



## NovaFlyer

For those that have the Q5s, how is the charging time compared to the Q5?  Thanks!


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> Anyone in UK get tracking updates from AliExpress yet?


I found www.parcelmonitor.com to be useful, mine is showing that on the 26th it was at the international dispatch being prepared to leave for the UK. The site appears to only update every 25 hours. With parcel monitor you can request emailed up dates.


----------



## rocksarkar

human bass said:


> One of the sellers has 15 bucks coupon for purchases above 299.


please share the seller and coupon information


----------



## KG12

KG12 said:


> So have been reading this thread for a few weeks trying to decide which way to go with an upgrade to the BTR3/FA7 combination I have currently. Basically trying to choose between Q5S or M11. Great to read all the opinions and thank you! Decision is Q5S + balanced cable as soon as I can source from UK based supplier.
> 
> BTW I am in the electronics industry and the R & D costs and effort for this quality of global product is large. To succeed your product needs a headliner which satisfies 75% of the market and if you can provide options for the other 25% [the amp choices in this instance] who want something more then you’ve done really well. In this case they’ve managed to keep backwards/forwards compatibility as well, that’s not easy. As for Fiio’s bottom line think we probably all want them to be able to afford to develop more great products!





digititus said:


> Looking forward to getting one of these in the future. I will let everyone beta test the new units before pulling the trigger


Can Fiio give any info as to when units will be with distribution in the UK?


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> I found www.parcelmonitor.com to be useful, mine is showing that on the 26th it was at the international dispatch being prepared to leave for the UK. The site appears to only update every 25 hours. With parcel monitor you can request emailed up dates.



It couldn't find my parcel


----------



## cgpeanut

does the fiio q5s have auto shutoff ?


----------



## roddin

bgtip said:


> For how many hours your battery works? Battery life is important to me because I travel a lot.


maybe it's up to the frequency and duration of use. i'm a casual user of my Q5 (maybe an hour a day, 2 sessions) and i could get it to last up to a week on a single charge.


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> It couldn't find my parcel


Try here -http://track.4px.com - use the Ali express tracking number, and you should find that there is a 4px tracking number. That is the one I used with parcel monitor.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Try here -http://track.4px.com - use the Ali express tracking number, and you should find that there is a 4px tracking number. That is the one I used with parcel monitor.



Thank you

It found the parcel on the 4px site but still not the other one after using the number from the 4px site


----------



## human bass

cgpeanut said:


> does the fiio q5s have auto shutoff ?


Yes.


----------



## Sanguineus

Hey, Fiio! Nice contest! I am a happy user of the Q5 with Oppo PM-3 through balanced 2.5mm cable. I have to say, it sounds great! But I wouldn't mind an upgrade to Q5s  Especially to check the new amp


----------



## tolis626

The Greek distributor of Fiio's products updated their site today to include the Q5s. I was happy to realize that it is cheaper than the Q5, even if by a tiny bit (420€ compared to 430 or 440€ that the Q5 used to cost). I half expected it to cost 500€ here.

Now, as tantalizing as getting it for 300€ on AliExpress sounds, I'm getting it locally. Not only is the guy that owns the Fiio store a pretty cool guy, but he offers great support (on top of Fiio's support) and has a lot of other things from Fiio, including all their interconnects and whatnot, so I'm not gonna get only the Q5s. Not only that, but if I get it for 300 and then get hit by customs, it will actually get more expensive than getting it locally, so meh, it's probably not worth the risk anyway, financially speaking.


----------



## falcoon (Jul 27, 2019)

@FiiO I have a question + for those who own the Fiio Q5s if I'm using it with my laptop “MacBook Pro” through USB will it charge and play at the same time through the same (and only) USB port or not?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Looks like a well built dap amp
And HBB has high hopes for the hardware bass boost! Love to win one


----------



## eugenn

Really interesting amp!


----------



## Papa253

Pick me to WIN


----------



## Extrasensory

I am really interested in this Q5s as a guy who usually sits in front of monitor (Desktop PC). This probably suits my preference more than the M11 than I own.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Jul 31, 2019)

Well done FiiO! Stay away from Facebook for future contests, generate the buzz here.


----------



## aaf evo

So could we expect similar sonic performance with the M11 as Q5S?


----------



## arielext

Is the Q5s worth getting it if you use the Q5 already? Would the different be big enough?
I adore my Q5 and use it on a daily basis otherwise I'd know the answer already


----------



## woodcans

arielext said:


> Is the Q5s worth getting it if you use the Q5 already? Would the different be big enough?
> I adore my Q5 and use it on a daily basis otherwise I'd know the answer already



x2!


----------



## bgtip

KG12 said:


> Can Fiio give any info as to when units will be with distribution in the UK?


@FiiO  We all want to know this.


----------



## bgtip

roddin said:


> maybe it's up to the frequency and duration of use. i'm a casual user of my Q5 (maybe an hour a day, 2 sessions) and i could get it to last up to a week on a single charge.


That is good to know. However my travels last for 10-12 hrs so I need to know if I have to lug another power bank in the airport.


----------



## bgtip

tolis626 said:


> The Greek distributor of Fiio's products updated their site today to include the Q5s. I was happy to realize that it is cheaper than the Q5, even if by a tiny bit (420€ compared to 430 or 440€ that the Q5 used to cost). I half expected it to cost 500€ here.
> 
> Now, as tantalizing as getting it for 300€ on AliExpress sounds, I'm getting it locally. Not only is the guy that owns the Fiio store a pretty cool guy, but he offers great support (on top of Fiio's support) and has a lot of other things from Fiio, including all their interconnects and whatnot, so I'm not gonna get only the Q5s. Not only that, but if I get it for 300 and then get hit by customs, it will actually get more expensive than getting it locally, so meh, it's probably not worth the risk anyway, financially speaking.


After aliexpress this is the second site you can purchase Q5s just right now. They don't offer AM3D however, and the price in USD is 467...


----------



## SonicKnight (Jul 27, 2019)

I would love to audition the q5s. I'm also curious about the soundstage. It looks great and having dual AK4493 dacs inside is quite a plus.


----------



## rocksarkar

Can someone please let me know what differnce will i see from q5 to q5s....i own q5 and shure846,sony ier-m9
and various headphones


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Differences Spec wise...


 

The Star of the Show is the THX AAA AMP. When people received their unit I'm sure there will be more feedback.


----------



## bgtip

falcoon said:


> @FiiO I have a question + for those who own the Fiio Q5s if I'm using it with my laptop “MacBook Pro” through USB will it charge and play at the same time through the same (and only) USB port or not?


Nobody owns Q5s yet, but you can read in the description that it doesn't charge when connected to a phone, so it seems the USB is intelligent.


----------



## bgtip

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Differences Spec wise...
> 
> The Star of the Show is the THX AAA AMP. When people received their unit I'm sure there will be more feedback.


You may want to check the AM3D thread. People seem to like it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Definitely interested in this, shopping for transportable solution and this does what I need on nearly every front - what's the highest power amp module on offer here?


----------



## baseonmars

Really interested to hear how this sounds compared to the ifi xDSD. Hope there’s one at he FiiO table at CanJam tomorrow. I wouldn’t mind winning one either.


----------



## thebrieze

Fiio needs to sell a body only without an amp, or offer a bundle with the AM3D


----------



## kaushama

thebrieze said:


> Fiio needs to sell a body only without an amp, or offer a bundle with the AM3D


I don't see that is going to happen. AM3E is an upgraded amp module and quite close to AM3D on paper with specifications. I think their plan is to keep it as an upgrade option at least in the initial stages of the life of Q5S.


----------



## warriorpoet

Question: how does the Q5S deal with interference? I love my Mojo, but if it's bear a good 'ol noise source it will noise. I'll seriously consider the Q5s if it is especially resistant to this kind of thing in USB DAC/amp mode and relegate my Mojo to desktop use, where it's universally great.


----------



## gtgpevans

Looking forward to this as my portable player with Bluetooth.


----------



## Sonic Defender

warriorpoet said:


> Question: how does the Q5S deal with interference? I love my Mojo, but if it's bear a good 'ol noise source it will noise. I'll seriously consider the Q5s if it is especially resistant to this kind of thing in USB DAC/amp mode and relegate my Mojo to desktop use, where it's universally great.


I used my Q5 with a very short USB OTG cable and my LG G7 and I had no issues at all with noise so I can't imagine the Q5s would have any issues.


----------



## PopZeus

Very curious to read reviews of the Q5s when paired with the AM3D. Sounds like it’s could be a portable champ. I am quite into the AK4493’s sound quality as implemented on my DAP. If this is an improvement to that sound, well, damn.


----------



## adeeb

tolis626 said:


> The Greek distributor of Fiio's products updated their site today to include the Q5s. I was happy to realize that it is cheaper than the Q5, even if by a tiny bit (420€ compared to 430 or 440€ that the Q5 used to cost). I half expected it to cost 500€ here.
> 
> Now, as tantalizing as getting it for 300€ on AliExpress sounds, I'm getting it locally. Not only is the guy that owns the Fiio store a pretty cool guy, but he offers great support (on top of Fiio's support) and has a lot of other things from Fiio, including all their interconnects and whatnot, so I'm not gonna get only the Q5s. Not only that, but if I get it for 300 and then get hit by customs, it will actually get more expensive than getting it locally, so meh, it's probably not worth the risk anyway, financially speaking.



Who is the local dealer in Greece and do they have the Q5s is stock? I am in Greece for two more days and might try to pass buy and listen to it if they have a demo unit on display.


----------



## pstickne

Extrasensory said:


> I am really interested in this Q5s as a guy who usually sits in front of monitor (Desktop PC). This probably suits my preference more than the M11 than I own.


There are many good alternatives of dropping BT as a requirement.. since, in front of the PC and all.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 28, 2019)

bgtip said:


> That is good to know. However my travels last for 10-12 hrs so I need to know if I have to lug another power bank in the airport.


*On BT*, 10 hours is doable (with new battery), 12 likely not.

I clocked in ~11 hours the other day on the Q5, volume at 10 o’clock, low gain. Q5s has same rating and battery so the time should be very similar.


----------



## Raketen (Jul 28, 2019)

In future please consider a separate thread for the sweepstakes entries rather the existing Equipment Forums thread... though atm I guess it's only interferring with postage tracking discussion,  so no harm done lol 

*edit* noticed there's a new thread for impressions/discussion:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q5s-impressions-and-discussion-thread.911835/


----------



## adeeb

So, how soon before there is a Q5s Pro?


----------



## pstickne (Jul 28, 2019)

adeeb said:


> So, how soon before there is a Q5s Pro?


Hopefully never. Would be interested in a “Q6” for improved / changed ergonomics and power management.. a “pro” version would
not give sufficient marketing space for real improvements. It would be nice to see the E17K Alphen revisited (= “Q6”?).


----------



## kaushama

pstickne said:


> Hopefully never. Would be interested in a “Q6” for improved / changed ergonomics and power management.. a “pro” version would
> not give sufficient marketing space for real improvements. It would be nice to see the E17K Alphen revisited (= “Q6”?).


I guess the pro version is Q5S with AM3D!


----------



## jam130

Is it possible to get the Q5s paired with the AM3D amp module?


----------



## bgtip

adeeb said:


> Who is the local dealer in Greece and do they have the Q5s is stock? I am in Greece for two more days and might try to pass buy and listen to it if they have a demo unit on display.


https://fiio.gr/index.php/product/fiio-q5s/?lang=en

This site allows you to put in your cart but then as you can see it will be available August 4th.


----------



## tolis626

adeeb said:


> Who is the local dealer in Greece and do they have the Q5s is stock? I am in Greece for two more days and might try to pass buy and listen to it if they have a demo unit on display.



As @bgtip said above, it's not really available yet. You can preorder it I think, but it will be available on August 4th. I know I'm ordering one as soon as it drops.


----------



## Cevisi

my q5s is already in germany since 10 hours


----------



## peter123

This looks like a very interesting offering


----------



## Ghawke

Cevisi said:


> my q5s is already in germany since 10 hours


How are you getting tracking?


----------



## Cevisi

Ghawke said:


> How are you getting tracking?


i klick tracking on ali  express then go to the dhl website and enter the code on the right side and it shows me up


----------



## Ghawke

Cevisi said:


> i klick tracking on ali  express then go to the dhl website and enter the code on the right side and it shows me up


Ah, into the UK Fiio use 4PX, as they have a UK base, then the Q5s is handed over to Royal Mail Parcel Force for delivery. 4PX are very slow in up dating tracking, as of the 26th my Q5s was either waiting to leave China, in the air, or in the UK, it's possible that tracking will not change until it is handed over to Royal Mail.


----------



## n1ko

okay, we all agree that we are waiting for Fiio Q5s with AM3d bundle. let's tell the admin what we want


----------



## Ghawke

n1ko said:


> okay, we all agree that we are waiting for Fiio Q5s with AM3d bundle. let's tell the admin what we want


I purchased the AM3D in readiness for the Q5s. The AM3D was £144 and I managed to avoid import cost, and the Q5s was £270, which if I avoid import cost - means that my "Bundle" could cost £414, I am planning to link the Q5s with my M6 but am now thinking of linking it to an M5. Might be fun to have the data on my wrist and the processing power in my pocket.


----------



## 40lb

I've been looking at getting the Q5s however I could find any comments about using the Q5s with sensitive IEMs. Does anyone have any experience using the Q5s with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## royneo

Seems like Chinese manufacturers are in the limelight for the right reasons in recent times. They seem to be producing audiophile equipments/IEMs on par with their western counterparts and I'm curious to see how this would stack up against the Chord Mojo or iFi Micro BL


----------



## ShineInvisible

I'm looking forward to try Q5s+AM3D with my IER-Z1R and Solaris


----------



## Cevisi

royneo said:


> Seems like Chinese manufacturers are in the limelight for the right reasons in recent times. They seem to be producing audiophile equipments/IEMs on par with their western counterparts and I'm curious to see how this would stack up against the Chord Mojo or iFi Micro BL


just some manufactors on others you still feel the made in china quality


----------



## cgpeanut (Jul 28, 2019)

can the q5s accept and process a DSD formatted file via bluetooth using the onkyo player also, can the PDIF optical input of the q5s process signal beyond 24bit-96khz ?


----------



## Sonic Defender

PopZeus said:


> Very curious to read reviews of the Q5s when paired with the AM3D. Sounds like it’s could be a portable champ. I am quite into the AK4493’s sound quality as implemented on my DAP. If this is an improvement to that sound, well, damn.


Hopefully I'll know soon. I purchased the AM3D for my Q5 and my Q5s has shipped already so within a week I will happily be able to answer that question. Which DAP is it that you are referring to?


----------



## Sonic Defender

PopZeus said:


> Very curious to read reviews of the Q5s when paired with the AM3D. Sounds like it’s could be a portable champ. I am quite into the AK4493’s sound quality as implemented on my DAP. If this is an improvement to that sound, well, damn.


I also like the sound of this AK family of chips, and clearly FiiO know how to implement them. I recently wanted to try a new affordable, but according to audiosciencereview measurements a very solid performing DAC so I picked up the SMSL SU-8 and I use the balanced output into my NAD M3.

I was able to listen to the SU-8 and my Q5 as a DAC and I have to say I think I prefer the FiiO/AKM presentation of music. I am not one to hear differences in DACs very much, but it seemed in this comparison quite obvious that the SU-8 shines a more detailed spotlight on the sound which does provide more very fine detail, but I found it less relaxing to listen to when using headphones. The Q5 by way of comparison seemed smoother, but very easy to listen to the music and very engaging. Now for speakers as my KEF R300s tend to be a little restrained sounding really benefit from the SU-8 so I am still extremely happy with it in my system as the speaker use was really why I picked it up anyway. All of that to say it simply confirms for me how good FiiO have become at these small footprint devices.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

arielext said:


> Is the Q5s worth getting it if you use the Q5 already? Would the different be big enough?
> I adore my Q5 and use it on a daily basis otherwise I'd know the answer already



I don't expect the audible difference between DACs to be that big if any. Different amp modules - yes more likely to sound a bit different.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

warriorpoet said:


> Question: how does the Q5S deal with interference? I love my Mojo, but if it's bear a good 'ol noise source it will noise. I'll seriously consider the Q5s if it is especially resistant to this kind of thing in USB DAC/amp mode and relegate my Mojo to desktop use, where it's universally great.



I didn't have any interference when using my Q5 in USB or BT mode with either my phone or desktop PC. I think Q5s will be the same.


----------



## warriorpoet

Sonic Defender said:


> I also like the sound of this AK family of chips, and clearly FiiO know how to implement them. I recently wanted to try a new affordable, but according to audiosciencereview measurements a very solid performing DAC so I picked up the SMSL SU-8 and I use the balanced output into my NAD M3.
> 
> I was able to listen to the SU-8 and my Q5 as a DAC and I have to say I think I prefer the FiiO/AKM presentation of music. I am not one to hear differences in DACs very much, but it seemed in this comparison quite obvious that the SU-8 shines a more detailed spotlight on the sound which does provide more very fine detail, but I found it less relaxing to listen to when using headphones. The Q5 by way of comparison seemed smoother, but very easy to listen to the music and very engaging. Now for speakers as my KEF R300s tend to be a little restrained sounding really benefit from the SU-8 so I am still extremely happy with it in my system as the speaker use was really why I picked it up anyway. All of that to say it simply confirms for me how good FiiO have become at these small footprint devices.


I'm curious what you mean by the sound of this family of chips. I've noticed wild differences in amping, but haven't played with DACs much.


----------



## Cevisi

warriorpoet said:


> I'm curious what you mean by the sound of this family of chips. I've noticed wild differences in amping, but haven't played with DACs much.


who knows in wich peli case or similar the q5s will fit best whit an iem ?


----------



## PopZeus

Sonic Defender said:


> Hopefully I'll know soon. I purchased the AM3D for my Q5 and my Q5s has shipped already so within a week I will happily be able to answer that question. Which DAP is it that you are referring to?



My current DAP is the Shanling M5s. Based on my experience with the popular AKM4490 that the 4493 is supposed to replace, the newer chip has improved the bass response to be quicker and more detailed. The treble is also smoother even when boosted or better extended.



Sonic Defender said:


> I also like the sound of this AK family of chips, and clearly FiiO know how to implement them. I recently wanted to try a new affordable, but according to audiosciencereview measurements a very solid performing DAC so I picked up the SMSL SU-8 and I use the balanced output into my NAD M3.
> 
> I was able to listen to the SU-8 and my Q5 as a DAC and I have to say I think I prefer the FiiO/AKM presentation of music. I am not one to hear differences in DACs very much, but it seemed in this comparison quite obvious that the SU-8 shines a more detailed spotlight on the sound which does provide more very fine detail, but I found it less relaxing to listen to when using headphones. The Q5 by way of comparison seemed smoother, but very easy to listen to the music and very engaging. Now for speakers as my KEF R300s tend to be a little restrained sounding really benefit from the SU-8 so I am still extremely happy with it in my system as the speaker use was really why I picked it up anyway. All of that to say it simply confirms for me how good FiiO have become at these small footprint devices.



Yeah, I definitely feel like the technology is making notable improvements in the DAC chip and implementation area. I’m curious to hear the difference the AM3D makes for myself. Desktop ladder DACs and amps have gotten much better in the sub-$700 price range. If the portable amps are improving at a similar clip, I think we might be hitting the golden age of mid-tier price/performance.


----------



## JAC151

I’m looking very forward to this.  I purchased an iPad mini 256GB to be my source and plan to pair it with this that way I get FiiO sound quality with my iTunes smart playlists.


----------



## JAC151

In more experienced opinions, is the AM3D module worth it?  Why kind of improvements would it bring to mostly instrumental/orchestral libraries?


----------



## Sonic Defender

warriorpoet said:


> I'm curious what you mean by the sound of this family of chips. I've noticed wild differences in amping, but haven't played with DACs much.


The ethos of the family of chips is a more musical presentation with less emphasis on crazy detail extraction (which very often comes at the expense of some musicality). That is my understanding anyway, but ultimately the implementation and design totality matters as well so it is a sum of the parts so to speak.


----------



## reddington

Really looking forward to the Fiio Q5s. The Q5 was a solid device. Expecting the 5S to be a lot better.


----------



## OneL0ve (Jul 28, 2019)

Dear Fiio,

I am one of your most loyal customers. I think I've bought almost even new DAP or AMP you've released at one point. including their updated versions. I just bought the M11  (thanks for the free case) 

May I please return my mint condition, new in the box Q5 for a credit towards the new Q5s? Pretty please. 

Let me know. Love you!


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Yeah! me too


----------



## OneL0ve

So excited !


----------



## OneL0ve




----------



## bgtip

JAC151 said:


> In more experienced opinions, is the AM3D module worth it?  Why kind of improvements would it bring to mostly instrumental/orchestral libraries?


According to the AM3D thread people seem to find quite a difference in this module, not at all subtle.


----------



## kaushama

OneL0ve said:


>


I have got the same case for upcoming Q5S! (-:


----------



## warriorpoet

bgtip said:


> According to the AM3D thread people seem to find quite a difference in this module, not at all subtle.


How many of these people have heard the AM3E module?


----------



## kaushama

And got this for carrying both Q5S and WM1A with cables/IEM.


----------



## OneL0ve

kaushama said:


> I have got the same case for upcoming Q5S! (-:



Looks like there's a different one with elastic bands attached for stacking and lets you see the new side leds. DD C-Q5 Leather case.


----------



## kaushama

And got these two cables to support my type C Android devices and Sony WM1A,


----------



## OneL0ve

kaushama said:


> And got this for carrying both Q5S and WM1A with cables/IEM.



This Amazon basics case works really well for carrying all the things at once. IEM, AMP, DAP, Cables, Connectors, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Universal-Organizer-Electronics-Accessories/dp/B002VPE1QG


----------



## elNan

OneL0ve said:


> This Amazon basics case works really well for carrying all the things at once. IEM, AMP, DAP, Cables, Connectors, etc.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Universal-Organizer-Electronics-Accessories/dp/B002VPE1QG


The thing I don’t like about that case is that everything inside is really loose.

Two good alternatives, the new HB4 case by Fiio:

http://s.aliexpress.com/rMRJJJbi

... or this one by “DD” that looks really really nice:

http://s.aliexpress.com/yyUZjiaM


----------



## SLC1966

I ordered the Q5s on the 26th from Ali Express. They are in  customs in Ohio today. Getting closer to Utah rather quickly via DHL.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Incase anyone missed it, Here is FiiO's New Case HB4. It seems like it was designed for M11 & Q5s.


----------



## OneL0ve

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Incase anyone missed it, Here is FiiO's New Case HB4. It seems like it was designed for M11 & Q5s.



Nice.


----------



## OneL0ve (Jul 28, 2019)

elNan said:


> The thing I don’t like about that case is that everything inside is really loose.
> 
> Two good alternatives, the new HB4 case by Fiio:
> 
> ...



Um, that second one is listed as a handbag. 

Also, I fold a soft cloth (used to wipe my gadgets) in the middle of that Amazon basics case to keep everything fixed in place.


----------



## OneL0ve

SLC1966 said:


> I ordered the Q5s on the 26th from Ali Express. They are in  customs in Ohio today. Getting closer to Utah rather quickly via DHL.



What's the tracking number?


----------



## surgicalsound

I saved up for a long time to get the Q5 and now the Q5s is out. Now I want to upgrade lol


----------



## howdy

Which amp is the one with the 3.5mm and the 4.4mm? that is the one I would prefer to have with the Q5s?


----------



## SonicKnight

surgicalsound said:


> I saved up for a long time to get the Q5 and now the Q5s is out. Now I want to upgrade lol


Such is the beautiful world of audio! Haha!


----------



## mfaverooo

I'm forever grateful for FiiO to have me started in this wonderful hobby! I hope I can win the FiiO Q5s, it'll complement both my sound system. And headphones!


----------



## OneL0ve (Jul 28, 2019)

mfaverooo said:


> I'm forever grateful for FiiO to have me started in this wonderful hobby! I hope I can win the FiiO Q5s, it'll complement both my sound system. And headphones!



it's an expensive hobby


----------



## OneL0ve

I win!


----------



## OneL0ve

looking forward to trying out the Q5s features


----------



## mfaverooo

OneL0ve said:


> it's an expensive hobby


Hahahahaha 

It's true! Actually I initially had written "wonderful and expansive hobby", but then I changed. Nevertheless, I'm very happy with the subtleties this hobby allows us to experience and be aware of


----------



## Cevisi

i think i will get the Q5S today its already in my home town


----------



## kaushama

Unboxing


----------



## ConcreteSnake (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking forward to pair those with my FH7 to check if these can get even more excellent.


----------



## Morpheuz71

Looking forward to the Q5s, might be a good solution to finally untether my HD600 off my desk.


----------



## maxedfx

Hi Fiio,
Is the Q5s going to be released in india? The Q5 didn't make it!


----------



## SSJ3TM

Will Fiio offer a discount program for people who already bought the original q5?


----------



## OneL0ve

SSJ3TM said:


> Will Fiio offer a discount program for people who already bought the original q5?



Will I ever win the lottery?


----------



## Cevisi

SSJ3TM said:


> Will Fiio offer a discount program for people who already bought the original q5?


who does somthing like that


----------



## finepics

howdy said:


> Which amp is the one with the 3.5mm and the 4.4mm? that is the one I would prefer to have with the Q5s?



The AM3E amp it comes with has 2.5, 3.5 and 4.4 sockets.


----------



## VasekA

Why are you still sticking with micro usb and not upgrading to usb-c?


----------



## TheoS53

VasekA said:


> Why are you still sticking with micro usb and not upgrading to usb-c?



This has been covered numerous times. When the Q5s was being developed Apple had not provided MFi certification to Type C devices, so FiiO had no choice but to stick with micro USB in order to accommodate iOS users too.


----------



## VasekA

TheoS53 said:


> This has been covered numerous times. When the Q5s was being developed Apple had not provided MFi certification to Type C devices, so FiiO had no choice but to stick with micro USB in order to accommodate iOS users too.



Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Ghawke

Oh dear, according to tracking my Q5s sat waiting to be dispatched from the 26th July until the 29th, meaning it has only just left China.


----------



## alexlevn0791

Can I listen to music from 2 outputs at the same time? Say 4.4 and 3.5, 4.4 and 2.5 and so on. It would be great to share music with my partner as well.


----------



## Cevisi (Jul 29, 2019)

Ghawke said:


> Oh dear, according to tracking my Q5s sat waiting to be dispatched from the 26th July until the 29th, meaning it has only just left China.


when it reaches england it goes pretty fast. mine reached today at 5 am germany and its already in the couriers car and will be today in my hands


----------



## kmmm

According to DHL my Q5s is loaded on truck and "out for delivery - today" really looking forward to it.
Really fast delivery to Europe: 3 days!! Thanks Fiio!!


----------



## Ghawke

Cevisi said:


> when it reaches england it goes pretty fast. mine reached today at 5 am germany and its already in the couriers car and will be today in my hands


Ali Express to Germany DHL is used, in the UK Ali Express use first Speed post then onto 4PX which then move to Royal mail. so delivery is always a little slow and there is a greater change of the item going missing. As yet I am not able to check tracking with Royal mail which means that it is still being seen as being in mainland China. Also tracking information is a little unclear, Speedpost say they have picked it up. 4PX say GARY HAWKE / Notification of shipment confirmation.


----------



## Cevisi

Ghawke said:


> Ali Express to Germany DHL is used, in the UK Ali Express use first Speed post then onto 4PX which then move to Royal mail. so delivery is always a little slow and there is a greater change of the item going missing. As yet I am not able to check tracking with Royal mail which means that it is still being seen as being in mainland China. Also tracking information is a little unclear, Speedpost say they have picked it up. 4PX say GARY HAWKE / Notification of shipment confirmation.


oh ok


----------



## Cevisi

kmmm said:


> According to DHL my Q5s is loaded on truck and "out for delivery - today" really looking forward to it.
> Really fast delivery to Europe: 3 days!! Thanks Fiio!!


maybe ours are in the same truck . Baden-würtemmberg ?


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Ali Express to Germany DHL is used, in the UK Ali Express use first Speed post then onto 4PX which then move to Royal mail. so delivery is always a little slow and there is a greater change of the item going missing. As yet I am not able to check tracking with Royal mail which means that it is still being seen as being in mainland China. Also tracking information is a little unclear, Speedpost say they have picked it up. 4PX say GARY HAWKE / Notification of shipment confirmation.



I can't even get tracking info on my Q5S from speed post. All mine says is FPX received shipment.


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> I can't even get tracking info on my Q5S from speed post. All mine says is FPX received shipment.


It looks like this is the case for the UK mine says the same thing and I am looking to have it delivered to London. I did find that the Q5s may have left China. I am using track.4px.com. There are some quite bad reviews of 4PX, however, that got my BGVP DM7 from China, delivered within 4 days. So I am hoping that there is still hope that the Q5s might arrive soon.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> It looks like this is the case for the UK mine says the same thing and I am looking to have it delivered to London. I did find that the Q5s may have left China. I am using track.4px.com. There are some quite bad reviews of 4PX, however, that got my BGVP DM7 from China, delivered within 4 days. So I am hoping that there is still hope that the Q5s might arrive soon.



Yeah I just tried my code in royal mail's website and it said the code was for parcel force. There was no tracking for it yet though, leads me to believe it's still in China  hopefully we get our deliveries soon bud


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> Yeah I just tried my code in royal mail's website and it said the code was for parcel force. There was no tracking for it yet though, leads me to believe it's still in China  hopefully we get our deliveries soon bud


The last track I can find says  - Depart from facility to service provider.Domestic Air Cargo Terminal, Shenzhen, China  - that was on the 29th, so it means that it is in the air, but only to Hong Kong. My last parcel through 4PX left Hong Kong and arrived in the UK a day later, but then took four days to move from 4PX to Parcel Force to me. So we could be looking at Friday before the Q5s is in hand.


----------



## Niyologist

Does this new Q5S have exceptionally low floor noise?


----------



## mwildebeast

Man, the Q5S sounds very tempting... It would be super awesome if I won this giveaway! If the power output is high enough, it could replace my desktop _and_ portable DAC/Amp setup. I have a pair of Fostex T60RP's as my main over-ear headphones that make finding powerful enough amplifiers challenging. Maybe the Q5S would have enough juice if I ran the T60's balanced? Currently using a Meier Audio Corda Rock that I've been pretty happy with, but it would be super nice to be able to take my T60's to other places around the house.


----------



## finepics

I've had mine for most of the afternoon, and have now had a chance to give it a test. I'm not going to go into long winded descriptions of mid ranges and treble etc etc, suffice it to say that having used a variety of test tracks I am left absolutely grinning from ear to ear. I didn't think an AAC signal from an iPhone 7+ could sound this good. I'm beginning to question if I even need the AM3D amp pack as I don't see how it could get much better than it already is (bear in mind I'm 60 years old so my hearing sensitivity isn't as good as you younguns!!). 

My only observations are the BT range isn't quite as good as the ES100 (by a few feet) but it's not something that bothers me. I'd also like to see a battery indicator on the iPhone status bar. Again the ES100 (and my Nexum Aqua+) managed to do this and it is genuinely useful so perhaps in a FW update this could be implemented. The ES100 app has some very useful control options that would also be nice to incorporate into the FiiO music app (which isn't working properly on the iOS 13 beta).

This is my first foray into more serious head-fi and I'm certainly more than happy how it's turned out!


----------



## bgtip

warriorpoet said:


> How many of these people have heard the AM3E module?


The guy who gave his impressions also posted a pic of AM3D with his X7m2. I believe him.


----------



## leowyq

Looking forward to reviews for the Q5s


----------



## warriorpoet

bgtip said:


> The guy who gave his impressions also posted a pic of AM3D with his X7m2. I believe him.


Great! Link? I haven't seen any, and I'd slice to read a good comparison before purchase (potentially).


----------



## 40lb

Can anyone compare it to the original or the chord mojo?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Ghawke said:


> Oh dear, according to tracking my Q5s sat waiting to be dispatched from the 26th July until the 29th, meaning it has only just left China.


I'm even worse of a shipping situation than you. My order sat for at least three days before even be scheduled to ship and just today the FedEx tracking says it is only scheduled to be picked up in Hong Kong so it is taking a very long time to even begin it's journey here. That kind of sucks as it sounds like a few people who ordered the same day or later, in some cases have already received their order. Very odd. Oh well, it is what it is. Looking forward to receiving it though.


----------



## bk123

I'm using AK Jr but it can't drive some headphone properly. Can Q5s or AM3D  be used with AK jr ?


----------



## Ghawke

Sonic Defender said:


> I'm even worse of a shipping situation than you. My order sat for at least three days before even be scheduled to ship and just today the FedEx tracking says it is only scheduled to be picked up in Hong Kong so it is taking a very long time to even begin it's journey here. That kind of sucks as it sounds like a few people who ordered the same day or later, in some cases have already received their order. Very odd. Oh well, it is what it is. Looking forward to receiving it though.


When I ordered the AM3D from Fiio it took them a week to dispatch. Sitting waiting seems to be part of the delivery plan.


----------



## OneL0ve

Did i win yet?


----------



## OhrNerd

This always seems to happen to me.  I just bought a Q5, now the update comes out a few months later.....


----------



## KG12

Any updates on UK distribution availability for the Q5S?


----------



## OneL0ve

KG12 said:


> Any updates on UK distribution availability for the Q5S?



They are selling in the Fiio AliExpress store right now.


----------



## Isloo

finepics said:


> I've had mine for most of the afternoon, and have now had a chance to give it a test. I'm not going to go into long winded descriptions of mid ranges and treble etc etc, suffice it to say that having used a variety of test tracks I am left absolutely grinning from ear to ear. I didn't think an AAC signal from an iPhone 7+ could sound this good. I'm beginning to question if I even need the AM3D amp pack as I don't see how it could get much better than it already is (bear in mind I'm 60 years old so my hearing sensitivity isn't as good as you younguns!!).
> 
> My only observations are the BT range isn't quite as good as the ES100 (by a few feet) but it's not something that bothers me. I'd also like to see a battery indicator on the iPhone status bar. Again the ES100 (and my Nexum Aqua+) managed to do this and it is genuinely useful so perhaps in a FW update this could be implemented. The ES100 app has some very useful control options that would also be nice to incorporate into the FiiO music app (which isn't working properly on the iOS 13 beta).
> 
> This is my first foray into more serious head-fi and I'm certainly more than happy how it's turned out!



I think AAC is a really good bluetooth codec. If I’m honest I can’t really tell the difference between AAC, APTX and LDAC. Could you please give your impressions on how the Q5s compares to the ES100? Also, how is the wired vs bluetooth sound difference? Thanks.


----------



## elNan

OneL0ve said:


> Did i win yet?



are you spamming the thread trying to increase your chances of winning?


----------



## miguel.yarce

pstickne said:


> “Looks” is for eye-candy compliments, not ears..



Yes for me "looks" works, I'll can say something about the "sound" after try It.


----------



## AndyBrechin

Looks tempting


----------



## OneL0ve

elNan said:


> are you spamming the thread trying to increase your chances of winning?



No sir.


----------



## mwhals

This looks interesting. I guess you could run an iPhone lightning to USB adapter to the Q5s or other offerings in this thread. Correct?


----------



## betula

I quite like the original Q5. A decent piece of gear for the price. Would be interested to hear the new version.


----------



## SenyorC

I just returned my NX4 DSD under warranty and am looking for a replacement, it looks like this may fit the bill.

The only thing missing (for my preferences) is a line out but the rest seems to tick all the boxes.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

I just got my Ether CX, but I don't have any portable source gear at all. I now realize how awful amps and DACs can be (mind you the Ether CX are rather forgiving thankfully).


----------



## Sonic Defender

I'm cross-posting a post here that I did last night as it is relevant to the Q5 and Q5s. It was my 11 000 post in the community so felt significant for me. Hopefully some find the story in it a little cool.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/11000th-post-hope-it-is-interesting-for-others.911908/


----------



## Sonic Defender

SenyorC said:


> I just returned my NX4 DSD under warranty and am looking for a replacement, it looks like this may fit the bill.
> 
> The only thing missing (for my preferences) is a line out but the rest seems to tick all the boxes.


It has line out unless I'm mistaken. I don't think there has been a fiiO product of this nature without LO for quite some time.


----------



## M3gatr0n

I've been following this and really would like to win one, then buy the thx addon.  I stumbled upon this thread as I was going to pull the trigger on a q5 but now we play the waiting game!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## SenyorC

Sonic Defender said:


> It has line out unless I'm mistaken. I don't think there has been a fiiO product of this nature without LO for quite some time.



Now that you mention it, it does state having a line out. I just looked at the photo and only saw SE, 2.5 and 4.4

Does anyone know if it is a true line out or just a "maxed volume" out?


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jul 29, 2019)

SenyorC said:


> Now that you mention it, it does state having a line out. I just looked at the photo and only saw SE, 2.5 and 4.4
> 
> Does anyone know if it is a true line out or just a "maxed volume" out?


Actually, yes I am sure it is a true line out.


----------



## fac

(the optimist) Pick me, pick me!
(the pessimist) I never win anything


----------



## Sonic Defender

The draws are supposed to be random. Or so I understand.


----------



## tolis626

SenyorC said:


> Now that you mention it, it does state having a line out. I just looked at the photo and only saw SE, 2.5 and 4.4
> 
> Does anyone know if it is a true line out or just a "maxed volume" out?


There is a "true" line out. What you're looking at are the headphone outputs at the bottom. The line out is at the top, next to the combo line in/SPDIF/coaxial jack.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

To those who are interested in FiiO's new HB4 Case it is avilable on Penon Audio.


----------



## bgtip

warriorpoet said:


> Great! Link? I haven't seen any, and I'd slice to read a good comparison before purchase (potentially).



Here you go:
https://bit.ly/2GzRvYL
LamerDeluxe's posts.


----------



## bgtip

Currawong's first look on Q5s:


----------



## SLC1966

Received  my Q5s a few hours ago.  Ordered four days ago from Ali Express. Form factor is excellent.   No hiss with my IEMs except with 4.4 and 2.5 and my most sensitive IEM the Noble Katana.  No hiss with Katana through 3.5.  I would like to hear from those with Andromeda. That is a super sensitive IEM. 

Bluetooth works great.  For critical listening USB connection is discernibly better. 

i have no complaints about sound quality. Too soon to say more.


----------



## baseonmars

KG12 said:


> Any updates on UK distribution availability for the Q5S?


The guys at CanJam said October. I can’t wait.


----------



## actorlife

Sign me up for the drawing.


----------



## Cevisi

bgtip said:


> Currawong's first look on Q5s:



where did he get these amp covers ?


----------



## warriorpoet

bgtip said:


> Here you go:
> https://bit.ly/2GzRvYL
> LamerDeluxe's posts.


That compares the AM3D with the AM3*A*, which is in the Q5, not the AM3*E*, which is in the Q5*S*.


----------



## RipVanWinkle1989

Which THX AAA certification does the AM3D have? THXAAA-28, 38 or 78?


----------



## warriorpoet (Jul 29, 2019)

RipVanWinkle1989 said:


> Which THX AAA certification does the AM3D have? THXAAA-28, 38 or 78?









IIRC, the AM3C and AM3D are identical apart from their nomenclature and the limited nature of the AM3C (Japan only), though I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## RipVanWinkle1989

warriorpoet said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## tolis626

So, I just pre-ordered mine earlier today. First time I'm pre-ordering anything in my life, but I have high expectations so I feel safe. Should be here early next week. I'm excited! Although the AM3D will probs have to wait. Which would've sucked otherwise, but the AM3E looks excellent and I'm upgrading from a Q1 mk1, so yeah, huge upgrade probably. I also ordered a 4.4mm cable for my 58x, so I should be ready to go soon!


----------



## kaushama

Its not yet available @ Singapore! )-: I have done a preorder almost 6 weeks ago!


----------



## finepics

Isloo said:


> I think AAC is a really good bluetooth codec. If I’m honest I can’t really tell the difference between AAC, APTX and LDAC. Could you please give your impressions on how the Q5s compares to the ES100? Also, how is the wired vs bluetooth sound difference? Thanks.



I’ve only ever listened to AAC and cannot compare it to any other codecs so my remark was loosely based on what I read here that generally AAC is inferior compared to Hi Res or LDAC.     

I haven’t had an opportunity to do a wired vs wireless comparison yet. About the only thing I can say at the moment is that there is complete silence in between tracks wireless, no background noise at all. That was the same with the ES100. Comparing to the ES100 I need to spend some time with that. It did feel like a big difference but that could just be new equipment expectation syndrome! I wouldn’t say there was a night and day difference but certainly on first listen I did say wow (but I also said that on first listen to the ES100 too!). I’m picking up my balanced cable today that I’ve just had re-terminated in 4.4 so will test more thoroughly over next few days and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## MadDane

Oooooo I want, I want!!


----------



## wormsdriver

Count me in! I'd love to have one of these and step up my portable game


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jul 29, 2019)

mwhals said:


> This looks interesting. I guess you could run an iPhone lightning to USB adapter to the Q5s or other offerings in this thread. Correct?



The original Q5 included a lighning to micro-USB cable, about 4 inches long.  I also got two replacement cable from Audio 46 in NYC for about $20 each - these have right angle connectors and are more useable when traveling with the iPhone and Q5 combo.

Edit - looking at the Fiio website, it looks like the Q5s includes the same accessories and cable.


----------



## jchandler3

I really need this thing. My music has sucked during all my recent travels. It'll be good to get into mobile HiFi again!


----------



## Parjolio

Great news...i can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Grev

It would be nice to win one. 
Please.


----------



## Ghawke

Disappointed to discover from Fiio that items to the UK have to use the slowest express delivery service. So five days after Fiio dispatched my order it is only now only just leaving Hong Kong. In the same time the DM7 I had to send back to China because of balance problems, using Royal Mail, has arrived.


----------



## Cevisi

mine should be there fiio write my adress wrong dhl called me now a got to wait 2 more days lul


----------



## N3wb!3h3r3

What I love about the Q5s? With that specs, what is not to love would be a thougher question


----------



## Cevisi

N3wb!3h3r3 said:


> What I love about the Q5s? With that specs, what is not to love would be a thougher question


the only flaw for me is that there is no usb c but they have reasons


----------



## NikRoman

Recently, I became the proud owner of the player from FIIO X5 III, this is my best player! Now I am waiting for a package with Q5S, I hope to make an honest review on Aliexpress. And I really hope to become the owner of the AM3D module.


----------



## reddington

Any early impressions on the Q5S yet?


----------



## BBBpin

I have so waited Q5s. And Am3D.
Fiio is my favorite brand in Hi Fi.
I'm so exciting Q5s. 
It will makes me 3 times happier than now


----------



## KopaneDePooj

bgtip said:


> Currawong's first look on Q5s:




Is there a review online yet?


----------



## atmazzer

Would love to get this one to be honest. Since it looks like it has similar specification with the M11.


----------



## M3gatr0n

This isn't a more posts get your more chances right?  We're all getting a single chance no matter how many posts we make correct?


----------



## srnaidu

I am contemplating getting myself a Topping D70 and preorder the THX789. But I dont feel like waiting till November to receive the THX789. Q5s+AM3D sounds like a nice alternative. And it is portable too!!!!


----------



## Sonic Defender

srnaidu said:


> I am contemplating getting myself a Topping D70 and preorder the THX789. But I dont feel like waiting till November to receive the THX789. Q5s+AM3D sounds like a nice alternative. And it is portable too!!!!


Absolutely, FiiO make great gear, in particular their amp/DAC units have always been the strongest in their lineup, IMO. The Q5 was excellent and the Q5s has the potential to be even more-so.


----------



## srnaidu (Jul 30, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Absolutely, FiiO make great gear, in particular their amp/DAC units have always been the strongest in their lineup, IMO. The Q5 was excellent and the Q5s has the potential to be even more-so.



I actually have an option to buy a Q5 off my cousin. Was planning to do that and get the AM3D. And then Fiio announced the Q5s.... My entry into portable audio was with a X5iii and EXii iem back in 2017. I've only known Fiio till May this year when i started experimenting with table-top setups.


----------



## Audioflac

Here's what will hopefully be the luckiest posting that I've made.

Hoping for a Q5s since the amp module won't do much good with nothing to connect it with.


----------



## Makahl

That would be awesome! Such nice specs and design. Fiio Rocks.


----------



## Cevisi

cant wait anymore i get it tommorow


----------



## SLC1966

One day impressions of my Q5s compared to Dragonfly Red and Mojo.  I am using 4.4 so that is an automatic advantage in my opinion.   Used only with IEMs: Katana, Fw10000, Eden, Bella V2, and Maestro V2.  It is surprisingly warmer than DFR.  It is not as warm as Mojo but gets close which is also surprising and nice.  I like warm but not too warm.   Dynamics and black background and holographic sound are better than DFR.  I do not have the Mojo at the moment so cannot comment on that part.

Balanced out of the Q5s with IEMs is very obviously better in the area of holographic sound as well as Bluetooth vs. USB connection.  USB is so much more dynamic.   I do look forward to the ergonomic advantage of Bluetooth when out and about.  My listening so far has been done in a controlled environment (home).  

I think 3.5 out of Q5s vs DFR is rather similar. Again I must note the increase in sound quality going balanced vs. unbalanced IMHO.  

I also find the Fiio left angled micro to lightning connector very nice when stacking with my phone ($20 from Ali Express).  The one it comes with is not angled but is more flexible and should suffice for most stacking IOS needs.  The angled one works perfectly with 3.5 when stacking.  Works well with 4.4 (the 4.4 goes in-between the angled cable).  The angled cable will get in the way of any 2.5 balanced connection so stick with stock short micro to lightning connection.

Alright enough said.  Back to the reality of life.  grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## SLC1966

Also a few posts back I noted a hiss with Q5s with just my Katana and only when balanced.  All other IEMs I have do not have any hiss.  

The Katana does have a hiss when run balanced but it does tend to go away into the background as music is playing.  It is not annoying enough to be annoyed by it 

And I am super sensitive to hiss.


----------



## Joseph Lin

Can someone compare the sound quality between M11 and Q5S? I am not sure which one to get since M11 can also be used as a DAC, if they sound the same, I may want to go with M11 instead.


----------



## Ghawke (Jul 30, 2019)

Joseph Lin said:


> Can someone compare the sound quality between M11 and Q5S? I am not sure which one to get since M11 can also be used as a DAC, if they sound the same, I may want to go with M11 instead.


Looking at the specs there is not much difference. It's more about what you need the Q5s for. I had a X5III and a A5 which was great but I did not like the combined size and the linking cable so I sold it all and got a X711. I now use the X7II at home docked with a K5 and was looking for something that would take advantage of the AM3D I have. So my plan is to added the AM3D to the Q5s and link it to my M6, I then get the best of both worlds without having to payout for the M11 pro. I can also if need use the Q5s with my phone. I have also considered lower the Q5s and linked dap foot print by getting a M5. But I am guessing that the M6 is as low as I can go and still happily use the Fiio app link to the Q5s.


----------



## bassct

Q5s can be used at a desktop. Its more versatile as long as you give it good signal. Can keep it in the pocket and stream from the phone. M11 is pretty nice too, little less power, lots of features. Good all in one solution.


----------



## Joseph Lin

bassct said:


> Q5s can be used at a desktop. Its more versatile as long as you give it good signal. Can keep it in the pocket and stream from the phone. M11 is pretty nice too, little less power, lots of features. Good all in one solution.


Isn't M11 able to do the above all and more other than driving power?


----------



## bassct

Yea, you are right. Aside from AM3D, little bit more power and slightly longer play time, they are almost identical. With M11 being more universal at playing music from the source and the web. They have a bit different pricing. Users can choose one or the other based on your music needs and wants.


----------



## Joseph Lin

bassct said:


> Yea, you are right. Aside from AM3D, little bit more power and slightly longer play time, they are almost identical. With M11 being more universal at playing music from the source and the web. They have a bit different pricing. Users can choose one or the other based on your music needs and wants.


Does this mean M11 do not support AMP modules?


----------



## bassct

No, unfortunately it does not. I think Fiio decided to leave modular approach for their newest players. 
https://www.fiio.com/m11


----------



## bgtip (Jul 30, 2019)

Congrats, USA won again:
https://amzn.to/2K63wac
And also: This item does not ship to UK...


----------



## bgtip

I can't find AM3D on the US amazon however, so the waiting game is still on.


----------



## tolis626

bgtip said:


> Congats, USA won again:
> https://amzn.to/2K63wac
> And also: This item does not ship to UK...


Well, I mean, that's what you get when you live in what is perhaps the largest market for a product (maybe second largest, next to China) and don't pay VAT for your purchase. Convert dollars to euros, add VAT and you're sitting pretty closely to the European pricing.


----------



## bgtip (Jul 30, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Is there a review online yet?


Now we know that Currawong and Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews have Q5s so surely it's matter of days until we see detailed review. However I'd rather an AM3D review because let's face it - everybody will buy Q5s regardless. AM3D is the more interesting unknown.


----------



## kaushama

I wish if it had Bluetooth transmitter capacity of M3 too! But I guess its asking too much. (-:


----------



## Hinomotocho

I own the xDSD, but would much prefer the simplicity of a direct 4.4mm input, a sleeker design and also more straightforward controls (I really dislike the xDSD's dial/button). I am waiting for some reviews/comparisons of the sound quality that will give me the push to buy the Q5s.


----------



## Victorfabius

bassct said:


> Q5s can be used at a desktop. Its more versatile as long as you give it good signal. Can keep it in the pocket and stream from the phone. M11 is pretty nice too, little less power, lots of features. Good all in one solution.



That's kind of what I have envisioned for the Q5s for myself. Will have to see about putting my Topping products up for sale. Not that there's anything wrong with Topping, I just don't need a dedicated desktop DAC and haven't used the NX4 DSD for months. I'm also appreciative of Bluetooth 5.0 for the battery savings and the codec support of the Q5s. I agree that it seems to be a good all-in-one solution.


----------



## M3gatr0n

Victorfabius said:


> That's kind of what I have envisioned for the Q5s for myself. Will have to see about putting my Topping products up for sale. Not that there's anything wrong with Topping, I just don't need a dedicated desktop DAC and haven't used the NX4 DSD for months. I'm also appreciative of Bluetooth 5.0 for the battery savings and the codec support of the Q5s. I agree that it seems to be a good all-in-one solution.



This is the exact same reason I was holding out for this release.  Use my little syba sonic at work for my cans and my boompro since it works super with MS skype/teams and all that.   I wanted a more powerful solution for on the go and just at desk listening.  This will do the job perfectly.


----------



## baskingshark

The Q5S looks very good.
I've been a fan of Fiio since I got their A3 amp and I can't listen to music without an amp now. I find their customer service ain't too bad also.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## capnjack

Q5s looks really nice.


----------



## mymatt_311

waiting for my ipod touch 6 with 4.4mm


----------



## KopaneDePooj

bgtip said:


> Now we know that Currawong and Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews have Q5s so surely it's matter of days until we see detailed review. However I'd rather an AM3D review because let's face it - everybody will buy Q5s regardless. AM3D is the more interesting unknown.



Yes, I'm interested in the THX module too, and also in a comparative review of all the FiiO amp modules. Brooko said at one point he will do a comparative.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Jul 31, 2019)

kaushama said:


> I wish if it had Bluetooth transmitter capacity of M3 too! But I guess its asking too much. (-:


Why would you need that? You'd loose the sound quality of the Q5s DAC itself, because the conversion to analogue would be done by the receiving device.
The M3 is a DAP so it makes sense to transmit Bluetooth, but I don't see a reason for the Q5s to have a BT transmitter.


----------



## Ghawke

bgtip said:


> Congrats, USA won again:
> https://amzn.to/2K63wac
> And also: This item does not ship to UK...


https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u...lution_DAC_and_Headphone_Amplifier.15373.html  - have pre order, which I am guessing will arrive around the same time as the seller on Amazon.com


----------



## Ghawke

My Ali Express ordered Q5s has gone back into tracking limbo, last tracking showed that it was in Hong Kong two days ago, then silence. Beginning to think I made a mistake jumping the gun on purchasing the Q5s so early.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Moving the on-off switch from a dedicated button to the volume knob (Q5 vs Q5s) seemed annoying at first because you always have to re-adjust the volume to the desired position, but it actually has an important benefit: 
Not turning on the device with the volume too loud. That volume knob although it has enough resistance, it can move to a louder position when taken out from a tight pocket or the leather case.


----------



## Cevisi

KopaneDePooj said:


> Moving the on-off switch from a dedicated button to the volume knob (Q5 vs Q5s) seemed annoying at first because you always have to re-adjust the volume to the desired position, but it actually has an important benefit:
> Not turning on the device with the volume too loud. That volume knob although it has enough resistance, it can move to a louder position when taken out from a tight pocket or the leather case.


so i will die when i pull it out of my pocket ?


----------



## bgtip

kaushama said:


> I wish if it had Bluetooth transmitter capacity of M3 too! But I guess its asking too much. (-:


You mean to be able to connect headphones via bluetooth? If so I support your regret. I have Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Wireless which I listen to mostly in wired mode but it's nice to have options.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Cevisi said:


> so i will die when i pull it out of my pocket ?


In my case with the Q5 it actually happened only when I inserted or took it out from the leather case, not from my jeans. But... I don't wear skinny fit, so I dunno 
In any case, to be safe, first switch off the music in your phone.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

bgtip said:


> You mean to be able to connect headphones via bluetooth? If so I support your regret. I have Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Wireless which I listen to mostly in wired mode but it's nice to have options.


If you use a DAP without Bluetooth it makes sense, but if you use your phone for music just connect it directly to your BT headphones. It's exactly the same. The BT headphones do the conversion from digital to analog. No need to add the Q5s to the chain.


----------



## bgtip

Ghawke said:


> https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u...lution_DAC_and_Headphone_Amplifier.15373.html  - have pre order, which I am guessing will arrive around the same time as the seller on Amazon.com


Thx for the link. 330 quid however equals $400 and you can buy Q5s from aliexpress for $329.


----------



## NikRoman

[QUOTE = "bgtip, post: 15093901, member: 506529"] Спасибо за ссылку. 330 фунтов, однако, равняется 400 долларам, и вы можете купить Q5s на Aliexpress за 329 долларов. [/ QUOTE]
Already not, they are over.


----------



## Ghawke

bgtip said:


> Thx for the link. 330 quid however equals $400 and you can buy Q5s from aliexpress for $329.


That's what I did, and the price came out at £270. However, as yet I do not know what import duty they will be to pay. I know what Fiio have declared the value to be. But there will be 20% Vat, Duty, and Royal Mail handing, which could all come out as around £100. And if there is a problem with the Q5s, I have to send it back to China to get fixed. My Q5s could end up being £370 and I will have no local support should something go wrong. My hope is for the life of the Q5s nothing goes wrong and I do not have to pay duty. I think had I been able to order the Q5s from Advanced (not pre-order) I would have done, I have found them to be great, very helpful, and all of my Fiio stuff, which they have in stock, has come from them.


----------



## StSe

Super interested in the Q5s.


----------



## Cevisi

NikRoman said:


> [QUOTE = "bgtip, post: 15093901, member: 506529"] Спасибо за ссылку. 330 фунтов, однако, равняется 400 долларам, и вы можете купить Q5s на Aliexpress за 329 долларов. [/ QUOTE]
> Already not, they are over.


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhm


----------



## bgtip

Well, $369 now, from a different store:
https://bit.ly/2ZmPp5M


----------



## bgtip

With the US amazon release date on August 3rd and the Greek FiiO release on 4th it seems that the global release will be around those dates. Just keep checking the UK's amazon.


----------



## Mukhtar

Oh have been waiting for years to replace my E18 kunlun for 5 years now.

Winning this would be perfect


----------



## Vitandus

I have the M11, but the Q5S does look tempting!


----------



## gibby

I was looking at the M11, but will now wait for the pro.  I have a Q5 I'd probably sell.


----------



## kaushama

KopaneDePooj said:


> Why would you need that? You'd loose the sound quality of the Q5s DAC itself, because the conversion to analogue would be done by the receiving device.
> The M3 is a DAP so it makes sense to transmit Bluetooth, but I don't see a reason for the Q5s to have a BT transmitter.



If Q5S is used as a USB DAC and nice if it could transmit LDAC stream for a Bluetooth speaker or device. Sony Wm1a has that functionality. It's useful sometimes. Not for critical listening. But it has its uses.


----------



## warriorpoet

gibby said:


> I was looking at the M11, but will now wait for the pro.  I have a Q5 I'd probably sell.


What's the difference between the M11 and pro?


----------



## alexlevn0791

warriorpoet said:


> What's the difference between the M11 and pro?



More advanced AK chips with THX AAA amplifier chipset. Internal memory should be 64GB now instead of 32GB. Battery capacity will also increase. No longer two-card slot implementation if I remember correctly.


----------



## muths66

Does q5s with am3d easily drive argon?


----------



## Joseph Lin

Are there any Q5S with AM3D SQ impressions and comparisons now? Can't wait to hear what people say. I also like to hear comparisons between Q5S+ AM3D and DX220+AMP9.


----------



## srnaidu

alexlevn0791 said:


> More advanced AK chips with THX AAA amplifier chipset. Internal memory should be 64GB now instead of 32GB. Battery capacity will also increase. No longer two-card slot implementation if I remember correctly.



I didn't realise the M11 Pro has THX AAA circuitry. Now I'm in a dilemma.


----------



## srnaidu (Jul 31, 2019)

Joseph Lin said:


> Are there any Q5S with AM3D SQ impressions and comparisons now? Can't wait to hear what people say. I also like to hear comparisons between Q5S+ AM3D and DX220+AMP9.



I'd like to see these comparisons too, especially vs the DX220 ones. Though I think the DX150 with whatever amp module is the closer product to the Q5s based on price range and spec.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> If Q5S is used as a USB DAC and nice if it could transmit LDAC stream for a Bluetooth speaker or device. Sony Wm1a has that functionality. It's useful sometimes. Not for critical listening. But it has its uses.


This would be useful for sure. Not a crucial bit of functionality, but the more connection options you have with the wider variety of devices the better.


----------



## OneL0ve

baskingshark said:


> The Q5S looks very good.
> I've been a fan of Fiio since I got their A3 amp and I can't listen to music without an amp now. I find their customer service ain't too bad also.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



My first AMP intro was the tiny Fiio Fujiyama E6

Aftert that I was hooked. 

Loved the E12a.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

muths66 said:


> Does q5s with am3d easily drive argon?


By looking at the specs I'd say yes
https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/250224.html


----------



## tolis626

Looking at the specs, the AM3E might be a bit better suited for hard to drive planars, like the Argons (and all T50 mods, obviously). It does have a slightly higher power output than the AM3D and slightly higher maximum current. At least on paper, in practice it may be different. Just looking at the specs, though, the AM3E looks pretty killer. If the AM3D hype (justified or otherwise, I have no idea) wasn't there, there would be a lot more excitement for the AM3E.

With that said, I'd absolutely love to see an even more powerful amp module for the Q5s, but with THX tech in it. Something like an AM5D. Make it put out like a watt balanced. If needed, make it larger. I wouldn't care about battery either if that meant I could use really hard to drive cans with it.


----------



## Vitandus

Side note:

AK4497EQ

Maximum Sampling Frequency, Bit rate : PCM 768kHz/32-bit, DSD 22.4MHz
SNR : 128dB (Mono mode: 131dB)
THD+N : -116dB
Sound Color Digital Filter : 6 types
346 mW
AK4493EQ

Maximum Sampling Frequency, Bit rate : PCM 768kHz/32-bit, DSD 22.4MHz
SNR : 123dB (Mono mode: 126dB)
THD+N : -113dB
Sound Color Digital Filter : 6 types
203 mW


----------



## Senna

Finally arrived - now to see how it fares against my old setup. Although the bluetooth alone is enough to win me over I'm still very curious to see how it compares.


----------



## Timoteew

I'm very excited for the Q5S to be available in the UK. This paired with the Tin P1 will be a formidable portable setup!


----------



## bgtip

Timoteew said:


> I'm very excited for the Q5S to be available in the UK. This paired with the Tin P1 will be a formidable portable setup!


If the hope was to expect... massdrop just informed me that my Tin P1 order has been further delayed, and Q5s is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## kaushama

What would be the best android app for this? FIIO music app or USB AUDIO PLAYER Pro?


----------



## kaushama

And has anyone played with low pass filter of the DAC chip with FIIO app?


----------



## Timoteew

bgtip said:


> If the hope was to expect... massdrop just informed me that my Tin P1 order has been further delayed, and Q5s is nowhere to be seen.


Oh that sucks. I actually cancelled my P1 order back when the drop was active and was lucky enough to pick one up two weeks ago from someone who got in on the Linsoul earlybird units. As for the Q5S...I have been checking Amazon anxiously every day!


----------



## User00

How does the q5s battery life compare to the q5?


----------



## maxngck

Senna said:


> Finally arrived - now to see how it fares against my old setup. Although the bluetooth alone is enough to win me over I'm still very curious to see how it compares.



Hi,

Care to share your review on this Q5S?

Thank you.


----------



## gibby

warriorpoet said:


> What's the difference between the M11 and pro?



https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/07/...-audio-player-launched-with-android-based-os/


----------



## bassct

Oh wow.... M11 with dual high end DAC + AM3D. Well done Fiio. Price tag? 800-1000$? Specs are not groundbreaking by any means, but given the fact how good M11 is, it has got to be a better sounding unit.


----------



## Ghawke

Anyone in the UK who ordered from Ali Express. Have you got your Q5s yet. Mine has been in Hong Kong since the 29th. And Parcel Force are unable to show they have received any notification of a transfer.


----------



## kmmm

Finally got around to solder up a 4,4 pentaconn cable. I got the Q5s three days ago, and have only been able to listen to it unbalanced. I can only compare with Dragonfly Red. I stream Tidal over iPhone. In unbalanced mode the Q5s is warmer sounding. Bass is more pronounced and the stage might be a bit wider. Really pleasant in my ears. The Dragonfly is more treble focused but i don't think there's more detail. In balanced with pentaconn we are talking a something completely different!!
I first thought i did a mistake soldering the cable. The first track i played didn't have any center stage. I switch track and it was obvious that my soldering was completely fine. The presence of the instruments and vocals is something I have never heard before. In unbalanced mode I used the bass gain. Now it was not needed anymore. I have always thought these ciem's (DIY) to be lacking a bit in the sub bass. But with the Q5s in balanced mode they are totally fine!
The difference of unbalanced and balanced on the Q5s is so huge in my opinion, that if you don't have a balanced cable, I would advice you to run out and buy one or do like me; fire up the solder station to make one. It's quite fun!
When i comes to hiss there are hiss on some recordings while others are so close to silent that I can't detect it. There are a lot of crappy recordings. And this is even more evident with the Q5s.
The Q5s is a huge upgrade from the Dragonfly Red. Completely worth the money!


----------



## rsung

^ Hi Ghawke, my Q5s is still in Singapore. The last time I ordered the AM3D it took around 2 weeks to arrive. The Parcelforce tracking only started working when the parcel arrived in the UK. Fortunately, the delivery was quick and I didn't have to pay customs costs.


----------



## Ghawke

rsung said:


> ^ Hi Ghawke, my Q5s is still in Singapore. The last time I ordered the AM3D it took around 2 weeks to arrive. The Parcelforce tracking only started working when the parcel arrived in the UK. Fortunately, the delivery was quick and I didn't have to pay customs costs.


Thanks, I have been going off the AM3D I ordered from FiiO through Ali Express, the delivery was much quicker from dispatch to delivery. Although it took Fiio almost a week to dispatch the AM3D, it only took 7 days to arrive. With this delivery there appears to be a lot of time waiting around. As far as I can tell my Q5s is either in Hong Kong or in the Air. Ok, I have been waiting since May when I bought the DD case for the Q5s, knowing that it is now on its way, slowly, is great to know.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Anyone in the UK who ordered from Ali Express. Have you got your Q5s yet. Mine has been in Hong Kong since the 29th. And Parcel Force are unable to show they have received any notification of a transfer.



Ghawke I am in the same situation as you. I would assume me and you would get our Q5S on the same day as I am not too far from London.


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> Ghawke I am in the same situation as you. I would assume me and you would get our Q5S on the same day as I am not too far from London.


What I cannot understand is why FiiO are unable to use DHL into the UK. Which is what they told me. Other Ali Express sellers are able to use DHL into the UK why then do FiiO use 4PX. With the AM3D FiiO said that they had added postage cost to the sale price. If that policy is the same for the Q5s and all customers paid the same rate, how come Germany and the States get delivery in four days and we in the UK are still waiting for our Q5s to leave the departing ground? Okay that's my morning rant over, how on with my day.


----------



## kaushama

My Q5S and AM3D are ready to be shipped from Singapore. I would get it next week!
Does FIIO music Android app give an option to choose Bluetooth codec? It would be useful, otherwise one has to dig into Android settings.


----------



## DSpezzia

kaushama said:


> My Q5S and AM3D are ready to be shipped from Singapore. I would get it next week!
> Does FIIO music Android app give an option to choose Bluetooth codec? It would be useful, otherwise one has to dig into Android settings.



Yeah you can choose codec in developer settings


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 1, 2019)

kaushama said:


> What would be the best android app for this? FIIO music app or USB AUDIO PLAYER Pro?


I use UAPP with my Q5 and it is excellent, FiiO Music is still not mature, has lots of bugs, and annoyances. I only use it to have access to Q5 settings and check battery. A standalone app from FiiO that does only this would be better. And also a widget that shows Q5 battery level.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

kaushama said:


> And has anyone played with low pass filter of the DAC chip with FIIO app?


Not much difference between filters with the Q5. "Slow" seems a bit smoother than "Sharp" but it can be my imagination


----------



## Ghawke

rsung said:


> ^ Hi Ghawke, my Q5s is still in Singapore. The last time I ordered the AM3D it took around 2 weeks to arrive. The Parcelforce tracking only started working when the parcel arrived in the UK. Fortunately, the delivery was quick and I didn't have to pay customs costs.


Hi rsung, sorry I wanted to ask how do you know where your Q5s is - what tracking service are you using. All I can find is still in Hong Kong. Thanks


----------



## Cevisi

i got the q5s yesterday it feels like a little upgrade tp my es 100. the q5s has better resolution better bass and sound fuller and warmer butni think it has less soundstage and i also think less details.the q5s has more hiss then the es 100. compared both in ldac bluetooth on unbalanced 3.5

whit inline output to my s8 it has better resolution bass and fuller sound compared to ldac but it still has less stage then es 100.

it worked 2 minutes whit usb.now  dont get it anymore working whit usb. yes i choose usb as output

the app is trash equlizer seems like do nothing 12db + on some frequences does change like +1 db on es 100. i cant hear any differences between the filters.

the finish and look of the q5s is really nice. but there is a very sharp edge near the volume wheel. the volune wheel really feels nice. and you have outputs for every kind of use.

on bluetooth use it gets too hot. like it would explode it burns uncomfortable on my leg when its in my pocket.

it works great in my car audio system it improves the sq in every way.

it feels like a good dac amp, but compared to es 100 it dont seems a good value for its price

remember this is a 4 houres experience review. and i dont get to work in usb mode and didnt use balanced cables where it sould work at his best perfomance


----------



## KopaneDePooj

kmmm said:


> Finally got around to solder up a 4,4 pentaconn cable. I got the Q5s three days ago, and have only been able to listen to it unbalanced. I can only compare with Dragonfly Red. I stream Tidal over iPhone. In unbalanced mode the Q5s is warmer sounding. Bass is more pronounced and the stage might be a bit wider. Really pleasant in my ears. The Dragonfly is more treble focused but i don't think there's more detail. In balanced with pentaconn we are talking a something completely different!!
> I first thought i did a mistake soldering the cable. The first track i played didn't have any center stage. I switch track and it was obvious that my soldering was completely fine. The presence of the instruments and vocals is something I have never heard before. In unbalanced mode I used the bass gain. Now it was not needed anymore. I have always thought these ciem's (DIY) to be lacking a bit in the sub bass. But with the Q5s in balanced mode they are totally fine!
> The difference of unbalanced and balanced on the Q5s is so huge in my opinion, that if you don't have a balanced cable, I would advice you to run out and buy one or do like me; fire up the solder station to make one. It's quite fun!
> When i comes to hiss there are hiss on some recordings while others are so close to silent that I can't detect it. There are a lot of crappy recordings. And this is even more evident with the Q5s.
> The Q5s is a huge upgrade from the Dragonfly Red. Completely worth the money!



Interesting... I use a balanced cable with my HD 6XX and Q5 but apart from more power, I hear no significant difference between balanced and single-ended.
If Q5s has better balanced implementation (discernible difference in separation and soundstage) that would be a big plus!


----------



## activatorfly

Cevisi said:


> i got the q5s yesterday it feels like a little upgrade tp my es 100. the q5s has better resolution better bass and sound fuller and warmer butni think it has less soundstage and i also think less details.the q5s has more hiss then the es 100. compared both in ldac bluetooth on unbalanced 3.5
> 
> whit inline output to my s8 it has better resolution bass and fuller sound compared to ldac but it still has less stage then es 100.
> 
> ...


Was expecting a lot more from this unit to say the least!.....less soundstage than ES100 - maybe I'll just stick with that & NX4. Keep us posted regarding balanced output?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Cevisi said:


> i got the q5s yesterday it feels like a little upgrade tp my es 100. the q5s has better resolution better bass and sound fuller and warmer butni think it has less soundstage and i also think less details.the q5s has more hiss then the es 100. compared both in ldac bluetooth on unbalanced 3.5
> 
> whit inline output to my s8 it has better resolution bass and fuller sound compared to ldac but it still has less stage then es 100.
> 
> ...



Yeah, use UAPP for music player, IMO FiiO Music is not up to the task yet.
That heating with BT use is strange... My Q5 is a bit warm when used in BT mode in my pocket but nowhere near "hot".


----------



## KopaneDePooj

activatorfly said:


> Was expecting a lot more from this unit to say the least!.....less soundstage than ES100 - maybe I'll just stick with that & NX4. Keep us posted regarding balanced output?


Actually the Q5s can be the "correct" sounding one and the ES100 can give the impression of wider soundstage because of boosted treble...


----------



## Cevisi

the 


activatorfly said:


> Was expecting a lot more from this unit to say the least!.....less soundstage than ES100 - maybe I'll just stick with that & NX4. Keep us posted regarding balanced output?


 the stage of the q5s is not bad


----------



## Cevisi

KopaneDePooj said:


> Yeah, use UAPP for music player, IMO FiiO Music is not up to the task yet.
> That heating with BT use is strange... My Q5 is a bit warm when used in BT mode in my pocket but nowhere near "hot".


i usally stream whit tidal


activatorfly said:


> Was expecting a lot more from this unit to say the least!.....less soundstage than ES100 - maybe I'll just stick with that & NX4. Keep us posted regarding balanced output?


it has really good separation betteri then es 100 and its a wide stage but i get whit the es 100 the feeling of a wider stage and airier. but the bass really outperformes every other bass i ever heard so  much tighter and punchier whit all the details.

the bass boost changes not really somthing on the bass it just eqs the mids and highs down so that it is more pronounced


----------



## rsung

Ghawke said:


> Hi rsung, sorry I wanted to ask how do you know where your Q5s is - what tracking service are you using. All I can find is still in Hong Kong. Thanks


My order has been sent using Speedpost, so when I enter in my tracking number on their site it tells me the package arrived in Singapore 2 days ago. Based on the previous AM3D order, I'm expecting the package to sit in Singapore for 3-4 days before it's flown over to the UK, and I'm then hoping it will be delivered the next day in Scotland. 

I'm currently using the Q5 + AM3D with my phone and Sennheiser IE800 S earphones and thoroughly enjoying the sound, so really looking forward to seeing what differences the Q5S will make.


----------



## Ghawke

rsung said:


> My order has been sent using Speedpost, so when I enter in my tracking number on their site it tells me the package arrived in Singapore 2 days ago. Based on the previous AM3D order, I'm expecting the package to sit in Singapore for 3-4 days before it's flown over to the UK, and I'm then hoping it will be delivered the next day in Scotland.
> 
> I'm currently using the Q5 + AM3D with my phone and Sennheiser IE800 S earphones and thoroughly enjoying the sound, so really looking forward to seeing what differences the Q5S will make.


Thanks, i can now see that Parcel Force have been notified that the Q5s is about to leave for the UK. I have been using the AM3D with the X7ii but I cannot use the dock function. And I liked the AM3D so much and I liked the dock that the Q5s was the only option, going to link the Q5s to my M6.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Thanks, i can now see that Parcel Force have been notified that the Q5s is about to leave for the UK. I have been using the AM3D with the X7ii but I cannot use the dock function. And I liked the AM3D so much and I liked the dock that the Q5s was the only option, going to link the Q5s to my M6.



Where did you get that info from. It's still not tracking on parcel force for me


----------



## Csakipityuba (Aug 1, 2019)

Is the DAC in the Q5S a big step up from X3II? Thinking of an upgrade from X3II+A3 to X3II+Q5S.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Csakipityuba said:


> Is the DAC in the Q5S a big step up from X3II? Thinking of an upgrade from X3II+A3 to X3II+Q5S.


Yes, sell the X3 II, sell the A3, get the Q5s and a decent phone, so you can take advantage of the hi-res Bluetooth codecs.


----------



## Ghawke (Aug 1, 2019)

DSpezzia said:


> Where did you get that info from. It's still not tracking on parcel force for me


I use  - https://t.17track.net  - to track with the EX tracking number FiiO gave me. Then I tried the number on Parcel Force tracking and I get  - *Your parcel is being prepared for export and will soon be leaving its origin country. *There was nothing at all from Parcel Force yesterday, they were not even able to say if the item existed. I put my order in at 10am on the 24th July, and it was dispatched on the 25th, but it did spend time hanging around China and Hong Kong. Still the delivery time is 7 to 15 days, and if one takes that from the date of dispatch I am getting though Fiio, the delivery time so far has only been three days, so it could arrive within the 7 days delivery estimate although calendar days it has been much longer.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Sometimes I think it would be better to not have tracking - we just torture ourselves checking for status updates, then getting bummed out for a couple of days because it hasn't progressed. Then you get excited because it'll say 'cleared customs', then you get bummed out again because they often pre-clear customs before they even leave the country of origin.
I have found that checking different tracking services, like 17track does sometimes bring up more up to date results than from the big shipping company tracking


----------



## Ghawke

Hinomotocho said:


> Sometimes I think it would be better to not have tracking - we just torture ourselves checking for status updates, then getting bummed out for a couple of days because it hasn't progressed. Then you get excited because it'll say 'cleared customs', then you get bummed out again because they often pre-clear customs before they even leave the country of origin.
> I have found that checking different tracking services, like 17track does sometimes bring up more up to date results than from the big shipping company tracking


Oh, I so agree. My DM7s arrived so quickly that I was bummed out that I did not get the chance of entering the tracking cycle of excitement/depression/anger/excitement. I did find 17track very good at keeping me in the cycle with the Q5s delivery.


----------



## starman93

Glad to see Fiio coming back to a stripped down design(reason why i have always preferred DAC/Amp combos to DAPs) with a killer amp section focusing only on music.Bluetooth,NFC,streaming ,i personally don't care..


----------



## MarkF786

I received my Q5S yesterday and only got a brief chance to listen to it so far.  Switching between the Q5 with the AM3D module and the Q5S with the AM3E module, I couldn't really hear any difference, using my HD660 with the 4.4mm jack.

I'll have to do a better A/B test when I have some time, for example:

- Connect the Q5 and Q5s to two different laptops.
- Volume match the outputs with a multimeter.
- Play the same track simultaneously.
- Quickly swap the headphone plug between the two devices to compare.  I'd love to have a good A/B switch to toggle between them, but don't have anything to use at the moment.

Maybe before then, as I spend more time with both, a difference in sound might become apparent.


----------



## Blotto80

I really dig my Q5/Andro combo, thinking of grabbing a Q5s. Anyone have any experience with that? How’s the hiss? I find with the AM3A it’s fine SE but if I go balanced, I have to use an IEMatch 2.5.


----------



## MarkF786

So I did the A/B comparison of the Q5/AM3D vs Q5S/AM3E:

- I used Sennheiser HD660S headphones with the 4.4mm cable; it was just a convenient pair I had nearby with a 4.4mm connector.
- I volume matched the output with a Fluke multimeter.
- I connected the two devices to two separate Macs, and used Tidal set to HiFi mode.
- I started the same tracks simultaneously on both Macs.
- I swapped the headphone cable between the Q5 & Q5S, comparing the sound.  Note, it still takes ~ 6 seconds to do the swap due to a relay that takes a couple seconds until it outputs a signal.
- I mainly used Peter Gabriel's So album, since I'm very familiar with it and it's dense and well recorded.

As I suspected, I couldn't really hear any difference.  Maybe if I spend more time and used a variety of different headphones and IEMs, I might have found some differences.  I'll likely try my IER-Z1R, Solaris, Andromeda, and SE846 soon, seeing if there's a different with those IEMs and impedance matching.

I'm sure someone with golden ears will proclaim a huge difference between the two, but for my ears they're close enough that I'd choose the device and module based on features and/or cost.  I like the new Q5S' minor feature updates, and I like that the AM3E has all common headphone connectors (3.5, 2.5, 4.4) so this is what I'll stick with.  I own most of the other amp modules as well, so I'll likely look to sell all the rest and stick with the Q5S/AM3E combo (and maybe keep the AM3D around for those days I want to tell myself it sounds better).


----------



## Hinomotocho

MarkF786 said:


> So I did the A/B comparison of the Q5/AM3D vs Q5S/AM3E:
> 
> - I used Sennheiser HD660S headphones with the 4.4mm cable; it was just a convenient pair I had nearby with a 4.4mm connector.
> - I volume matched the output with a Fluke multimeter.
> ...


I appreciate your honest opinion - it is easy to get excited with a new toy and make wild claims.
Please let us know if your experience changes after longer listening time, whether it be burn in or something you didn't initially notice


----------



## Zerocool20

I've been a Fiio fan for the longest time, I have 3 on my collection. My first dac amp ever was the Fiio E7, then when E17 came out I also bought one. Then my last Fiio was X5 gen3, just sent it to your repair center in China to fix the volume knob. I'm planning to buy the Q5s or M11pro, what I like about the new Q5s is the new dac. I liked how the ak4490en sounded in my Fiio X5 gen3, since this is an upgraded dac I'm sure it will sound a lot better than the previous generation. Some features that I don't have on my current gadgets will be a welcome addition like Q5s ability to become a bluetooth receiver. Through aptx HD I can pair it with my phone and control everything from there and listen to a hifi source. Another reason why I need a new portable dac amp is so that I can connect it to my TV through the spdif in when watching movies. Lastly and one of the best features Q5s that I like is the ability to pair it with a thx amp which AM3D. I'm sure the stock amp is good but pairing it with a thx certified amp would be an endgame dac amp. Hopefully I'll be lucky to win one of the prizes .


----------



## bgtip

Cevisi said:


> i usally stream whit tidal
> 
> it has really good separation betteri then es 100 and its a wide stage but i get whit the es 100 the feeling of a wider stage and airier. but the bass really outperformes every other bass i ever heard so  much tighter and punchier whit all the details.
> 
> the bass boost changes not really somthing on the bass it just eqs the mids and highs down so that it is more pronounced





MarkF786 said:


> So I did the A/B comparison of the Q5/AM3D vs Q5S/AM3E:
> 
> - I used Sennheiser HD660S headphones with the 4.4mm cable; it was just a convenient pair I had nearby with a 4.4mm connector.
> - I volume matched the output with a Fluke multimeter.
> ...


We all envy you now.
I suppose it takes a little time to burn in the Q5s and AM3D so you can hear it in it's full potential.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

MarkF786 said:


> So I did the A/B comparison of the Q5/AM3D vs Q5S/AM3E:
> 
> - I used Sennheiser HD660S headphones with the 4.4mm cable; it was just a convenient pair I had nearby with a 4.4mm connector.
> - I volume matched the output with a Fluke multimeter.
> ...



Good! that's how it's supposed to be in reality, there are no big differences in such similar setups, and if one wants to hear some difference, then one need more imagination, not "golden ears"  
99% of the differences "heard" are psychological.


----------



## Cevisi

bgtip said:


> We all envy you now.
> I suppose it takes a little time to burn in the Q5s and AM3D so you can hear it in it's full potential.


dac amp burn in?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Cevisi said:


> dac amp burn in?


Yes! and cables burn-in. The electrons must align with the divine source...


----------



## bgtip

Cevisi said:


> dac amp burn in?


I am aware that there are two kind of people: those who believe in burn in, and those who go to bed every night unsatisfied with their audio gear. I must admit that I used to belong to the latter group. This changed after I bought my Astell&Kern SR15. It had manufacturer recommended 80 hrs burn in. I was like What there is no such thing as DAC/DAP burn in? And lo and behold I didn't hear any difference after 80 hrs mostly pink noise burn in. But then things changed. After about 200 hrs it started to sound more open and airy, subtle but when you hear it you can't unhear it. So I'm a convert now.


----------



## Cevisi

KopaneDePooj said:


> Yes! and cables burn-in. The electrons must align with the divine source...


dynamic drivers burn in a little bit. but cables dacs and amps dont


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Cevisi said:


> dynamic drivers burn in a little bit. but cables dacs and amps dont


That's what I think too, my comment was tongue in cheek. But wait... someone might come with a 10-paragraph scientific explanation proving us wrong.


----------



## tolis626

I'm not gonna argue against the rest, it's been discussed to death and beyond. But Jesus Christ guys, DACs don't burn in. DACs are digital. DACs operate within spec (unlike, say, an overclocked CPU that might change a tiny bit with time). DACs should be left out of this discussion. As should, IMO, amps, but that's another story.


----------



## Cevisi

KopaneDePooj said:


> That's what I think too, my comment was tongue in cheek. But wait... someone might come with a 10-paragraph scientific explanation proving us wrong.


There is no 10-paragraph scientific explanation. At least not from a real scientific Prof. just from Manufactors who want you to keep thier stuff till our ears get used to it...


----------



## finepics

tolis626 said:


> I'm not gonna argue against the rest, it's been discussed to death and beyond. But Jesus Christ guys, DACs don't burn in. DACs are digital. DACs operate within spec (unlike, say, an overclocked CPU that might change a tiny bit with time). DACs should be left out of this discussion. As should, IMO, amps, but that's another story.



If this were true then you'd expect digital camera pictures to improve over time too, like colours get richer and focus gets sharper!! Sadly not the case though.


----------



## Fantasyrulz

OMG 
I just got a reply from stereo electronics to collect my Q5s! 

FINALLY!


----------



## stenog

bgtip said:


> I am aware that there are two kind of people: those who believe in burn in, and those who go to bed every night unsatisfied with their audio gear. I must admit that I used to belong to the latter group. This changed after I bought my Astell&Kern SR15. It had manufacturer recommended 80 hrs burn in. I was like What there is no such thing as DAC/DAP burn in? And lo and behold I didn't hear any difference after 80 hrs mostly pink noise burn in. But then things changed. After about 200 hrs it started to sound more open and airy, subtle but when you hear it you can't unhear it. So I'm a convert now.



There has to be 3 kind of people. I am not a huge believer in burn in but I definitely go to bed every night satisfied with my gear. I basically just enjoy my music, my gear is just a way to enjoy said music.

But ok i don't have any new gear so it should all be well burned in


----------



## Fantasyrulz

I will compare the Q5s to RME-ADI 2 DAC to SMSL SU 8 + THX AAA 789 to either my ZMF Aeolus, Campfire andromeda or E-MU Teak and see if it's worth the money....

exciting times....


----------



## warriorpoet

MarkF786 said:


> So I did the A/B comparison of the Q5/AM3D vs Q5S/AM3E:
> 
> - I used Sennheiser HD660S headphones with the 4.4mm cable; it was just a convenient pair I had nearby with a 4.4mm connector.
> - I volume matched the output with a Fluke multimeter.
> ...


Awesome. Thank you for this!


----------



## mfaverooo

alexlevn0791 said:


> More advanced AK chips with THX AAA amplifier chipset. Internal memory should be 64GB now instead of 32GB. Battery capacity will also increase. No longer two-card slot implementation if I remember correctly.


Hey, do you have a link to more information about the m11 pro? 

 

Thanks!


----------



## Sonic Defender

MarkF786 said:


> I received my Q5S yesterday and only got a brief chance to listen to it so far.  Switching between the Q5 with the AM3D module and the Q5S with the AM3E module, I couldn't really hear any difference, using my HD660 with the 4.4mm jack.
> 
> I'll have to do a better A/B test when I have some time, for example:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the early impressions and they seem pretty reasonable. The very small differences in specifications with the amp modules you are comparing would suggest that there should be no audible differences. I have the AM3D so when my Q5s arrives (stuck in the US with FedEx now) I will try and compare. You should really try Peter Gabriel Up as a wonderful album to test with. I personally think it is the best of all of his recordings.


----------



## MarkF786

Sonic Defender said:


> You should really try Peter Gabriel Up as a wonderful album to test with. I personally think it is the best of all of his recordings.



Indeed, that's a great album.  I listened to it a lot when it was released, but haven't put it on a while.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sonic Defender

My Q5s just arrived despite the FedEx system showing it still in Kentucky! A scan was missed somewhere so after the $24.15 customs and duties I will begin charging it. Thanks FiiO.


----------



## kaushama

Fantasyrulz said:


> OMG
> I just got a reply from stereo electronics to collect my Q5s!
> 
> FINALLY!


I too got an email but they have not shipped it yet!


----------



## MadDane

Sonic Defender said:


> My Q5s just arrived despite the FedEx system showing it still in Kentucky! A scan was missed somewhere so after the $24.15 customs and duties I will begin charging it. Thanks FiiO.



Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Ghawke

kaushama said:


> I too got an email but they have not shipped it yet!


My Q5s is now air bound and I guess 5 hours from landing in the UK; where the tracking fun will start again.


----------



## Sonic Defender

MadDane said:


> Looking forward to your impressions.


Listening now connected via LDAC from my G7 using the 4.4mm input with my Edition X V2. So far very nice. At first the connection was made via AAC which would have sounded fine I'm sure, but I went through developer options and made sure that LDAC was the codec of choice, disconnected and reconnected and saw the message on my G7 that the connection was indeed LDAC. I can't really do much in the way of critical listening today, I will do so tonight with a few bourbon and gingers. So far, my expectations have been met very nicely. I do find the volume control fairly stiff, but really that is probably a good choice in terms of preventing accidental volume jumps.

Diana Krall is sounding very sweet right at the moment. I tend to use very melodic, well recorded pieces (typically small jazz ensembles with female vocals) for my initial listening. I do so as the music usually has many rich elements and diverse tonality and the female voice is always a great test. So far quite good. I will be rolling out some powerful electronica soon enough.


----------



## OneL0ve

Sonic Defender said:


> My Q5s just arrived despite the FedEx system showing it still in Kentucky! A scan was missed somewhere so after the $24.15 customs and duties I will begin charging it. Thanks FiiO.



Congrats.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Sonic Defender said:


> Listening now connected via LDAC from my G7 using the 4.4mm input with my Edition X V2. So far very nice. At first the connection was made via AAC which would have sounded fine I'm sure, but I went through developer options and made sure that LDAC was the codec of choice, disconnected and reconnected and saw the message on my G7 that the connection was indeed LDAC. I can't really do much in the way of critical listening today, I will do so tonight with a few bourbon and gingers. So far, my expectations have been met very nicely. I do find the volume control fairly stiff, but really that is probably a good choice in terms of preventing accidental volume jumps.
> 
> Diana Krall is sounding very sweet right at the moment. I tend to use very melodic, well recorded pieces (typically small jazz ensembles with female vocals) for my initial listening. I do so as the music usually has many rich elements and diverse tonality and the female voice is always a great test. So far quite good. I will be rolling out some powerful electronica soon enough.



YES test it with powerful electronica and report back soon!


----------



## MadDane

Sonic Defender said:


> Listening now connected via LDAC from my G7 using the 4.4mm input with my Edition X V2. So far very nice. At first the connection was made via AAC which would have sounded fine I'm sure, but I went through developer options and made sure that LDAC was the codec of choice, disconnected and reconnected and saw the message on my G7 that the connection was indeed LDAC. I can't really do much in the way of critical listening today, I will do so tonight with a few bourbon and gingers. So far, my expectations have been met very nicely. I do find the volume control fairly stiff, but really that is probably a good choice in terms of preventing accidental volume jumps.
> 
> Diana Krall is sounding very sweet right at the moment. I tend to use very melodic, well recorded pieces (typically small jazz ensembles with female vocals) for my initial listening. I do so as the music usually has many rich elements and diverse tonality and the female voice is always a great test. So far quite good. I will be rolling out some powerful electronica soon enough.



Nice!


----------



## Sonic Defender

drbluenewmexico said:


> YES test it with powerful electronica and report back soon!


No problem there, I love electronica and have a pretty good selection of what I would consider audiophile electronica (Bluetech, Phutureprimitive, ZeroOne, Crystal Method, Deadmau5, Depeche Mode, Adham Shaki, Infected Mushrooms etc). Plus I have a Tidal subscription and Bandcamp so lots of access to good material. I actually in many ways prefer electronica, certainly in recent years.

If you could, suggest a few electronica artists and albums that you think are really good quality music and well recorded.


----------



## Sonic Defender

OneL0ve said:


> Congrats.


Thanks mate, happy to have it in house and lucky enough to have an original Q5 and AM3D module on hand as well.


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> My Q5s just arrived despite the FedEx system showing it still in Kentucky! A scan was missed somewhere so after the $24.15 customs and duties I will begin charging it. Thanks FiiO.


My came whit 70% load. It is good to go


----------



## Cevisi

Wich otg cable is the right one, one that won't empty my phones accu ?


----------



## MadDane

Cevisi said:


> My came whit 70% load. It is good to go



looking forward to everyone's impressions!!


----------



## Cevisi

Lets talk about stacking the q5s. I thought of different possibilities. To get a cheap phone bumper. And use magnets or some velcro. it is an act to pull the bands over.


----------



## srnaidu

Fantasyrulz said:


> I will compare the Q5s to RME-ADI 2 DAC to SMSL SU 8 + THX AAA 789 to either my ZMF Aeolus, Campfire andromeda or E-MU Teak and see if it's worth the money....
> 
> exciting times....



Thank you. Very interested in this comparison.


----------



## toughnut

Cevisi said:


> Lets talk about stacking the q5s. I thought of different possibilities. To get a cheap phone bumper. And use magnets or some velcro. it is an act to pull the bands over.



Why not just get the FiiO case DD C-Q5?


----------



## kaushama

My Q5S and AM3D shipped. I have to build 4.4mm cables for Focal Clear and Hifiman HE1000V2 before they are here. (-:


----------



## mfaverooo

Cevisi said:


> Lets talk about stacking the q5s. I thought of different possibilities. To get a cheap phone bumper. And use magnets or some velcro. it is an act to pull the bands over.


Bluetack. The answer to that question is always Bluetack (and to a lot of things in life =P)

If you don't know, you can probably find in the UK Amazon


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> Wich otg cable is the right one, one that won't empty my phones accu ?


I could be wrong, but I thought that regardless of what cable you used, the Q5s architecture was supposed to prevent back-charging. I am not positive, but currently that is my belief.


----------



## Cevisi

mfaverooo said:


> Bluetack. The answer to that question is always Bluetack (and to a lot of things in life =P)
> 
> If you don't know, you can probably find in the UK Amazon


Hmmm ok but i will pull my phone maybe 3-4 times a day out how long will this work. And what happens when it gets dirty let's say in my pocket


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought that regardless of what cable you used, the Q5s architecture was supposed to prevent back-charging. I am not positive, but currently that is my belief.


Yes it has a option but for real screw this app when you open it music stops sometimes you have to re start the amp. I miss the es 100 app so much. It's like my pet died. Hope fiio will work on it


----------



## Sonic Defender

mfaverooo said:


> Bluetack. The answer to that question is always Bluetack (and to a lot of things in life =P)
> 
> If you don't know, you can probably find in the UK Amazon


I have used a white version of Bluetack to create isolation feet that also angled my desktop monitors (Polk S15s) to be up-firing slightly (maybe 5-10 degrees). I also used it because it allowed me to put a sheet of wax paper cut and placed perfectly to size beneath each speaker, but basically invisible, and the Bluetack was between the cabinet and wax paper so that I could glide my speakers about the very big desk surface like they were floating on air. Really convenient believe me. Gotta love the Bluetack.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> Yes it has a option but for real screw this app when you open it music stops sometimes you have to re start the amp. I miss the es 100 app so much. It's like my pet died. Hope fiio will work on it


I haven't needed to use the app yet, things are just left at factory default and I am experiencing nothing but full functionality and wonderful sound so far. I have used Bluetooth from my G7 and USB via JRiver Media Center with both my oldschool Beosound 2000 and so far the Edition X V2 and Pioneer SE Monitor-5. I am away from home so I don't have the Klipsch HP-3 to test, but given how well driven the HEX2 and SEM5 are, I have no doubt the Klipsch will sing. And this is all with the stock module, I haven't as of yet swapped in the AM3D. I want to get to know the stock signature first. So far loving it.


----------



## captblaze

I never owned any Fiio gear, but I do believe the Q5s could easily slot into my lineup. I have a decent mix of ear gear and some could benefit from a hw bass boost


----------



## Cevisi

captblaze said:


> I never owned any Fiio gear, but I do believe the Q5s could easily slot into my lineup. I have a decent mix of ear gear and some could benefit from a hw bass boost


The hw bass bass boost is nice but the q5s has in stock settings also very tight deep and impact full bass compared to es 100,sxfi amp and my phone


----------



## kaushama (Aug 2, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought that regardless of what cable you used, the Q5s architecture was supposed to prevent back-charging. I am not positive, but currently that is my belief.


It does not back-charge the devices it connects through USB. And most importantly it does not drain juice from the device it attracts audio data.


----------



## mfaverooo

Cevisi said:


> Hmmm ok but i will pull my phone maybe 3-4 times a day out how long will this work. And what happens when it gets dirty let's say in my pocket


I've been using the same Bluetack for almost three years... To stack my FiiO Q1 mkii, glue things in the wall or on my desk. If these things have expiration date I'm yet to find out =O


----------



## Cevisi

mfaverooo said:


> I've been using the same Bluetack for almost three years... To stack my FiiO Q1 mkii, glue things in the wall or on my desk. If these things have expiration date I'm yet to find out =O


I will try they are cheap we also got here German counter parts. They are from localy very well known companys called, Tesa and Uhu


----------



## zeroselect

I use 3M low profile dual lock.


----------



## Rikoj

Would like this as may first dap


----------



## Sonic Defender

And for FiiO, when it comes to the prizes on offer, just in case one of my posts comes up lucky you have my permission to disregard my qualification and move onto the next post. I am very fortunate to already have the Q5s and AM3D so hopefully the prizes go to those who don't or even better those who don't already have gear they really like. Bon chance to all in the thread.


----------



## newtophones07

Where is everyone buying the am3d, in the US?


----------



## Sonic Defender

I was able to get an AM3D from that very first run that FiiO announced, and it was surprisingly from a Canadian dealer on the West Coast. They only ship within Canada I believe, which is a shame in some ways as I think that they had stock after it seemed other dealers ran out. I have only been using the stock AM3E module thus far and it is really very nice. I have used both of the balanced inputs and nothing but great sound to report.


----------



## Sonic Defender

A very, very small detail that I would suggest FiiO consider making a slight change to. The new volume/power on/off dial has an almost too sharp feel to the outermost knurled ridge that your fingers feel when using the dial. It isn't actually sharp, but the knurled ridges could certainly be a little smoother. Small detail, but worth mentioning. Sound quality is still killing it. Running through a long playlist on shuffle and really liking what I hear. Too early to start providing more than very rough impressions as I only have about three hours of use so far.

I can say that the Bluetooth implementation is fantastic (although I am currently using USB from my laptop).


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Cevisi said:


> Wich otg cable is the right one, one that won't empty my phones accu ?


The FiiO cables are very good quality and L-shaped connectors
https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/53850.html
https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/63529.html


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Cevisi said:


> Lets talk about stacking the q5s. I thought of different possibilities. To get a cheap phone bumper. And use magnets or some velcro. it is an act to pull the bands over.


This is the best stacking method for me:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-module-with-x7.772186/page-162#post-14445872


----------



## DSpezzia

My tracking has not changed in the last 4 days. It's depressing me now


----------



## kaushama

My Q5S has gone to a different address than the shipping forwarder! )-: They would ship it back again on Monday. I have to wait more.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> My Q5S has gone to a different address than the shipping forwarder! )-: They would ship it back again on Monday. I have to wait more.


Oh that just sucks. The wait of the audiophile is disproportionately difficult believe me I have shared your pain. Hopefully it gets to you (and everybody else waiting) soon.


----------



## 487892

KopaneDePooj said:


> The FiiO cables are very good quality and L-shaped connectors
> https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/53850.html
> https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/63529.html


Kinda disagree ,,,,i have 4 FIIO cables ,,,,,,,4 of them stop working after 3-5m. TOTL trash i would like to say ,


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> My Q5S has gone to a different address than the shipping forwarder! )-: They would ship it back again on Monday. I have to wait more.


Same


----------



## bgtip

Interestingly Q5s is $349.99 on the US amazon now. It was $319 if I remember correctly.
It's in stock now and you can buy it directly.
Still there is no UK shipping. What is going on UK amazon?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ramena said:


> Kinda disagree ,,,,i have 4 FIIO cables ,,,,,,,4 of them stop working after 3-5m. TOTL trash i would like to say ,


Kinda strange... I imagine cables don't just "stop working" if you don't do anything physical to them. Maybe it was your connected gear that was faulty.
FiiO cables are far from TOTL because they don't cost an arm and a leg. They're just decent quality. I don't think you need more when it comes to cables.
Um and... your comma key might be broken.


----------



## Fantasyrulz

Fast update...

For portable on the go usage:

 
IPHONE X Bluetooth > Q5S Balanced 2.2mm Out > Campfire Andromeda

I prefer Bluetooth connection to wired as wires are SUPER ANNOYING.
Imagine carrying a Phone plus Q5S in a bundle with cables inbetween. To me that is just a big NO NO as when i travel i'm pretty
rough with my gears. 
So with Q5S my Phone is TOTALLY free from wires and at the same time having the audio fidelity to drive my Campfire Andromeda and that beats having a separate DAP!

Will compare it to my other gears tomorrow, right now i'm really happy to own it as my Campfire Andromeda is finally portable again!


----------



## Sonic Defender

bgtip said:


> Interestingly Q5s is $349.99 on the US amazon now. It was $319 if I remember correctly.
> It's in stock now and you can buy it directly.
> Still there is no UK shipping. What is going on UK amazon?


Perhaps FiiO is just doing a staggered roll out of available stock to the various markets and possibly from a sales perspective past data has shown them the US and Asian markets are their key markets so they stock them first? I am speculating here, but clearly there would be some kind of concrete reason for the delay in stocking the UK Amazon store. I can't imagine that will last long, the UK and Europe is a very significant market and will not be ignored. Sorry for the delay and hopefully when you are able to order it is worth the wait.

I am certainly extremely pleased to this point and tonight I will be putting the AM3D module on and giving that combination a test spin. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Fantasyrulz said:


> Fast update...
> 
> For portable on the go usage:
> 
> ...


Sweet, the Bluetooth is excellent I find. How are you finding the sound quality using Bluetooth?


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Q5S should also include a module to replace the dacs in the future. It seems that ability has been proven.

Having more options is a good thing.


----------



## organofcorti

I hope it's gonna be available in the UK this month. I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Ynot1 said:


> Q5S should also include a module to replace the dacs in the future. It seems that ability has been proven.
> 
> Having more options is a good thing.


True, but aren't we already at the point with DACs such as the Q5s has that we can't really improve anything audible? We can improve on super sensitive measurement performance, but that doesn't mean we can hear these things.


----------



## 487892 (Aug 3, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Kinda strange... I imagine cables don't just "stop working" if you don't do anything physical to them. Maybe it was your connected gear that was faulty.
> FiiO cables are far from TOTL because they don't cost an arm and a leg. They're just decent quality. I don't think you need more when it comes to cables.
> Um and... your comma key might be broken.


Kinda , after spend over 140 usd for FIIO cables ,,,,,,,,kinda confident i`m ,,,,,they are TRASH.Do not force me to make pictures & post here everyone to  see how exact looks like their RC MMCX after 3m use ........


----------



## IxionHu

ramena said:


> Kinda , after spend over 140 usd for FIIO cables ,,,,,,,,kinda confident i`m ,,,,,they are TRASH.Do not force me to make pictures & post here everyone to  see how exact looks like their RC MMCX after 3m use ........



What's the recommended substitute?


----------



## BillJude56

I'd love to test how the hardware bass booster impacts my Tin Audio T2 and FiiO F9 Pro. Including all 3 headphone jack options and retaining the amp modules makes the Q5s very appealing.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ramena said:


> Kinda , after spend over 140 usd for FIIO cables ,,,,,,,,kinda confident i`m ,,,,,they are TRASH.Do not force me to make pictures & post here everyone to  see how exact looks like their RC MMCX after 3m use ........


Ahh... MMCX connectors, that's another story - they can be problematic. Sorry for your bad experience.
In case of the USB cables that I posted, they're perfectly fine.


----------



## 487892 (Aug 3, 2019)

IxionHu said:


> What's the recommended substitute?


Depending what you need .
MMCX SE 3.5 - i did replaced with  ADL *iHP-35----pain relief that cable is , joy to use . Original cable inc in box 3.5 was disaster , left side MMXC disconnected any time . 2.5 was approximately stable if not  detach itself .
Fiio L27 - stop working after 3m-----according to FIIO reply - cable problem / do not want to post quotes from their emai/ - replaced with Furutec MPS and  custom WM cable .
3.5 -3.5 - stop working just few times used less than 2m . Connection with my JBL - replaced with Furutech 3.5
Fiio Q1 MKII - cable get loose after about 7m use .Replaced also *
The only cable i have from FIIO and work good is L17 /14m now / , the rest are garbage .
Better spend on proper cables it is cheaper , rather FIIO


----------



## leo5111

anyone pair this with M11?


----------



## 487892 (Aug 3, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Ahh... MMCX connectors, that's another story - they can be problematic. Sorry for your bad experience.
> In case of the USB cables that I posted, they're perfectly fine.


When put something for sale & ask for people's money , provide good enough product without problems for at least 2yrs . Don't care excuses . i did pay price they ask for . On top of their products , which suppose to comes with excellent cable , i did pay for extra over 200 usd . just for proper cables . Don't want to mention problems i have with Q1 mkII after 14m of use. FIIO have problem with their QC test product  , BTW , USB cable incl Q1 MKII disconnected casual as well,,,In my package ,,,,dunno ,,i m cursed or not ,,,,,,,,i have 9 FIIO product 7 of them with problems .
Time waiting + price replacement  + delivery = better spend on proper company rather some cheap one . not worth that gambling quality game


----------



## wenbinbin2010

Do they have cases with belt clips for the Q5 or Q5s? Looking for an upgrade to my BTR3, but want to be able to clip it somewhere.


----------



## Leetransform25

For those who've already gotten ahold of the Q5s, how does it sound? Really curious as to how it compares with the M11


----------



## maniac2003

Very curious about the Q5S. So I'm in. Looks like a nice piece of kit.


----------



## thehypewan

Excited for the am3a module! Q5s looks to be a very solid product!


----------



## warriorpoet

thehypewan said:


> Excited for the am3a module! Q5s looks to be a very solid product!


I believe the AM3A is the default amp for the original Q5. You should be able to find one fairly easily.


----------



## thehypewan

warriorpoet said:


> I believe the AM3A is the default amp for the original Q5. You should be able to find one fairly easily.



Oops! I meant to type AM3E!


----------



## kaushama (Aug 3, 2019)

Currawong said:


> I tried comparing, level-matched, the Q5 with the Q5S, both using the AM3E module, and there is almost nothing in it. With the best music I have to hand, Chesky binaural albums, I felt that the Q5S was possibly very slightly better. It seems most of the improvement has been through the amp modules.





Sonic Defender said:


> True, but aren't we already at the point with DACs such as the Q5s has that we can't really improve anything audible? We can improve on super sensitive measurement performance, but that doesn't mean we can hear these things.



Currawong posted in the other thread about his take on Q5S. I guess when it comes to sound quality of DACs and amps, all manufacturers are achieving kind of best sound quality currently. Discernible changes are mostly due to coloration of sound by design, if at all. Most of the times it boils down to addition of extra features make these devices popular and attractive. We probably see this with Q5S. It has few more features up the sleeve against Q5. Improved Bluetooth codec support is the major one and AM3D module may give slight edge. However so far what I have read shows AM3E is right up there with more connectivity options.


----------



## AudiophileKing

Awesome, I was waiting to update my A5 Amp.


----------



## kaushama

Currawong said:


> No, unfortunately.  I'm wondering though if it will be much different to the AM3E. I think the limitation will be the Q5S in that regard.  I tried briefly with a Pico Power using the line out and didn't notice any difference from using the AM3E.  I'm going to try a few combinations of headphones, IEMs and amps to see what I can figure out.



And he later posted this. So as far as sound quality goes, I guess Q5S would be perhaps highest sound quality that could be achieved in a device of that size.


----------



## Fantasyrulz

Sonic Defender said:


> Sweet, the Bluetooth is excellent I find. How are you finding the sound quality using Bluetooth?



Can only give you a good review after i use it for a few days as its only fair to do so


----------



## mtrix78

Trying to decide between the Q5S v/s waiting for the M11 Pro. Suggestions?


----------



## kaushama

Sonic Defender said:


> Sweet, the Bluetooth is excellent I find. How are you finding the sound quality using Bluetooth?





Fantasyrulz said:


> Can only give you a good review after i use it for a few days as its only fair to do so



I am excited about its LDAC codec capability. Having 32/96 quality LDAC stream makes a big difference. I already have Sony WM1A, which connects through LDAC and upcoming Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 (No headphone out) supports it too. It is nice to have a device, which connects wireless, when you don't want clutter of cables specially you are on the go to play lossless FLAC music up to the quality of 32/96. I do not care much about DSD as I can not discern much difference of sound quality specially on the move! (-:
In fact LDAC Bluetooth was one of the main reasons, I choose it as my mobile DAC/AMP combo though I already have excellent IFI IDSD BL.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Ok, have some time now and I have swapped the THX AAA module (AM3D) for the stock module so time for some listening. This is an FYI, I did find the screws much more difficult to remove from the AM3E than I did when I had to remove the stock Q5 module. One of the screw heads basically became so damaged that it will have to be replaced. Now there is always some user factors, but I have dealt with stuff like this all my life and I suspect that the screws being used to affix the module onto the Q5s might be softer so a word of caution to those swapping modules. 

I could be wrong and it might have been me, but I found it less easy to get the screw head into the slot with the Q5s than it was with the Q5. It might have been a one off, but worth mentioning so that others avoid possible problems. Again, I am not stating as fact that there are any differences in the screws, but I always believe in disclosure of even possible issues.

Anyway, the THX AAA module is on, looks really nice so it is time to hear some music.


----------



## MarkF786

Has anyone been able to connect to their Q5S with the FiiO app?  When I try connecting, I select the BT Control option, then click to connect, the Q5S setting screen briefly slides to the left but then quickly slides back to the right and disappears.  This is on an iPhone with the latest app version.


----------



## lucasbrea

I'm really looking forward to try this one and the new AAA module


----------



## Currawong

kaushama said:


> And he later posted this. So as far as sound quality goes, I guess Q5S would be perhaps highest sound quality that could be achieved in a device of that size.



Note that these are only preliminary impressions.  Something to consider as well is that a Q5S + AM3D is considerably more expensive than a Q5S alone, so even if the D is better to some degree than the E, it pushes the price into a territory where the features of the Q5S make it worthwhile. 

So far though, stock Q5S (with AM3E included) to me sounds significantly better than the stock Q5 (with AM3A included). Most, if not all of that improvement seems to be from the AM3E from my initial listening.


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Aug 3, 2019)

thehypewan said:


> Oops! I meant to type AM3E!


Is this the module that has the THX on it everyone has been waiting for? If I win, I won't purchase that Monolith Portable with the THX on it.


----------



## Fantasyrulz

kaushama said:


> I am excited about its LDAC codec capability. Having 32/96 quality LDAC stream makes a big difference. I already have Sony WM1A, which connects through LDAC and upcoming Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 (No headphone out) supports it too. It is nice to have a device, which connects wireless, when you don't want clutter of cables specially you are on the go to play lossless FLAC music up to the quality of 32/96. I do not care much about DSD as I can not discern much difference of sound quality specially on the move! (-:
> In fact LDAC Bluetooth was one of the main reasons, I choose it as my mobile DAC/AMP combo though I already have excellent IFI IDSD BL.



True true !  
For portable rig I don't even use high res files, mostly streaming from Tidal/Spotify.

As portable rig should be for lite and simple casual listening (Mostly EDM and POP), living in Singapore an immensely populated country, I can never have the peace to have any serious listening on the go.
So the next best solution would be an IEM with good sound isolation and a dac/amp that streams acceptable bit-rate songs. 

While i'm at home listening to Vocals / Jazz / Acoustic i can use my headphones for that.

I have seen people carrying big AMPS/DACS and stuff around just for portable usage. I mean come on.. why
trouble yourself and look like a nerd hahaha.


----------



## Sonic Defender

RONJA MESCO said:


> Is this the module that has the THX on it everyone has been waiting for? If I win, I won't purchase that Monolith Portable with the THX on it.


No, the THX module is the AM3D, but the AM3E is no slouch.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

mtrix78 said:


> Trying to decide between the Q5S v/s waiting for the M11 Pro. Suggestions?


The question is if you prefer a DAP or a DAC/AMP. There are pros and cons to both but I find the DAC/AMP solution more felxible and future-proof. The price of the M11 Pro will also be double...


----------



## bgtip

Scammers are quick on the UK's amazon: https://amzn.to/2YKY2tG
'Hww storefront Just launched No feedback yet'
I wonder how those people actually profit from their fraud, because amazon should refund the buyer?


----------



## bgtip

kaushama said:


> Currawong posted in the other thread about his take on Q5S. I guess when it comes to sound quality of DACs and amps, all manufacturers are achieving kind of best sound quality currently. Discernible changes are mostly due to coloration of sound by design, if at all. Most of the times it boils down to addition of extra features make these devices popular and attractive. We probably see this with Q5S. It has few more features up the sleeve against Q5. Improved Bluetooth codec support is the major one and AM3D module may give slight edge. However so far what I have read shows AM3E is right up there with more connectivity options.


Source please?


----------



## Ghawke

bgtip said:


> Scammers are quick on the UK's amazon: https://amzn.to/2YKY2tG
> 'Hww storefront Just launched No feedback yet'
> I wonder how those people actually profit from their fraud, because amazon should refund the buyer?


It might be worth giving advanced mp3 players a ring, they are showing not in stock but my guess is that they will have stock next week. As they are official FiiO stockist, and are tagged by Fiio. I would expect FiiO to have let me know when they can expect stock.


----------



## kaushama

bgtip said:


> Source please?


Source for?


----------



## Cevisi

The q5s still deloads my phones accu. Even when i disable it in the settings


----------



## Mg Sai

I have Q5 and love it a lot.Replace Q5 with Q5s or only replace amp module to am3d in Q5 ?


----------



## 40lb

kaushama said:


> Source for?


@bgtip is this what you're asking for?


----------



## Norbz5330

Started with fiio kilimanjaro ,and now with the fiio m11 .The progress is excellent keep up the good work fiio.


----------



## emrelights1973

KopaneDePooj said:


> The question is if you prefer a DAP or a DAC/AMP. There are pros and cons to both but I find the DAC/AMP solution more felxible and future-proof. The price of the M11 Pro will also be double...


I dont see any particular advantage of a amp/dac unless you are doing an office job with PC on all the time, my mojo did not see much action where my daps are in use even at home, maybe it is just me


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 4, 2019)

emrelights1973 said:


> I dont see any particular advantage of a amp/dac unless you are doing an office job with PC on all the time, my mojo did not see much action where my daps are in use even at home, maybe it is just me


With a DAC/AMP that supports Bluetooth the advantage is that you can use it portable without stacking and the BT quality is excellent. And using a phone with the DAC/AMP gives you more flexibility in terms of apps used for playing music, although recent DAPs are catching up in terms of software, when I had my X5III the software experience was bad, with lots of issues, so I gave up using DAPs. Also, when I had my DAP I still needed to carry 2 devices (phone and DAP) so no difference in terms of convenience.


----------



## MarkF786

emrelights1973 said:


> I dont see any particular advantage of a amp/dac unless you are doing an office job with PC on all the time, my mojo did not see much action where my daps are in use even at home, maybe it is just me



I’d prefer an iPhone to a DAP any day.


----------



## emrelights1973

KopaneDePooj said:


> With a DAC/AMP that supports Bluetooth the advantage is that you can use it portable without stacking and the BT quality is excellent. And using a phone with the DAC/AMP gives you more flexibility in terms of apps used for playing music, although recent DAPs are catching up in terms of software, when I had my X5III the software experience was bad, with lots of issues, so I gave up using DAPs. Also, when I had my DAP I still needed to carry 2 devices (phone and DAP) so no difference in terms of convenience.


All the things that m11 can do i guess, BT, streaming etc and the phone is being problematic with battery life and storage as well if you are ios guy


----------



## Vitandus

I use a DAP to conserve battery life on my phone, as well as give me the flexibility of having music but without carrying anything but my Apple Watch. The M11 delivers more power and has WiFi for Deezer and streaming, which the Sony NW-ZX300 does not.


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 4, 2019)

Vitandus said:


> I use a DAP to conserve battery life on my phone, as well as give me the flexibility of having music but without carrying anything but my Apple Watch. The M11 delivers more power and has WiFi for Deezer and streaming, which the Sony NW-ZX300 does not.


 I don’t miss having Wi-Fi in the Sony NW-ZX300 - as I don’t use any streaming sites - much prefer building up extensive FLAC file collections. It has ample power via balanced out, plus its’ bluetooth receiver pairs easily with DAP’s & iPad Air 3 - with zero latency & sounds awesome imo!


----------



## perfecious

Hey. Just wondering, how is the noise/hiss with sensitive IEMs with the Q5s in balanced? Thanks.


----------



## MarkF786

perfecious said:


> Hey. Just wondering, how is the noise/hiss with sensitive IEMs with the Q5s in balanced? Thanks.



Trying my Andromeda with both unbalanced and balanced, there’s very little hiss. It’s a little less on the unbalanced, but certainly not bad on the balanced.


----------



## kaushama (Aug 4, 2019)

40lb said:


> @bgtip is this what you're asking for?



So far most people, who owned Q5 do not see very significant step up in SQ if you read user opinions. Currawong thinks, whatever the positive changes he hears, may be due to improvements in amp section, when he used line out. Even for AM3D, most people who got them, think the improvements are subtle.
The thinking behind THX AAA amping could be found here. However the improvements on paper does not translate proportionately to real world performance. Some even say THX amps are very analytical and dry for their distortion-less transparency.  DROP  THX AAA 789 AMPLIFIER+ has very good reviews as a transparent amp but not a portable solution.


----------



## Leetransform25

How does charging work with the Q5s now that there's only one port on the unit?


----------



## Cevisi

Leetransform25 said:


> How does charging work with the Q5s now that there's only one port on the unit?


You put your cable in the slot and charge it.


----------



## Leetransform25

Cevisi said:


> You put your cable in the slot and charge it.


Very helpful, thank you


----------



## warriorpoet

kaushama said:


> So far most people, who owned Q5 do not see very significant step up in SQ if you read user opinions. Currawong thinks, whatever the positive changes he hears, may be due to improvements in amp section, when he used line out. Even for AM3D, most people who got them, think the improvements are subtle.
> The thinking behind THX AAA amping could be found here. However the improvements on paper does not translate proportionately to real world performance. Some even say THX amps are very analytical and dry for their distortion-less transparency.  DROP  THX AAA 789 AMPLIFIER+ has very good reviews as a transparent amp but not a portable solution.


Depending on 'phones that might be more or less subtle. The Fearless S8 Pros I had would show clearly noticeable changes from cable swaps in a way I've never seen from any other 'phones. I imagine amping will be similarly variable, though source dependant as well- some sources are more bottlenecked by amping than others.


----------



## miT

This player sounds interesting. Have Frio overcome the software issues of the older models (X5iii, etc.)?


----------



## finepics

perfecious said:


> Hey. Just wondering, how is the noise/hiss with sensitive IEMs with the Q5s in balanced? Thanks.



I'm using Shure 846 with 4.4mm balanced 8 strand cable and don't hear any hiss at all with normal volume levels (around 50% being my max). 

Can I assume that the EQ and other settings applied in the FiiO app are stored on the Q5s and operate even when using iTunes app or any other player (like the ES100 does)? None of the 3rd party apps seem capable of syncing fully with my iTunes library and certainly they cannot play streamed albums in Apple Music so I end up just sticking with iTunes.

One observation I have noticed is that if put in a bag or pocket using the mesh bag the unit gets very hot. Holding in the hand it remains cool, or barely warm. Can anyone offer any explanations for that?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

miT said:


> This player sounds interesting. Have Frio overcome the software issues of the older models (X5iii, etc.)?


Apart from the fact that this is a DAC/AMP and not a player and "Frio" might be a snacks company  I guess the new players like the M11 are better in the software dept. Better to ask in the M11 thread.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 5, 2019)

finepics said:


> I'm using Shure 846 with 4.4mm balanced 8 strand cable and don't hear any hiss at all with normal volume levels (around 50% being my max).
> 
> Can I assume that the EQ and other settings applied in the FiiO app are stored on the Q5s and operate even when using iTunes app or any other player (like the ES100 does)? None of the 3rd party apps seem capable of syncing fully with my iTunes library and certainly they cannot play streamed albums in Apple Music so I end up just sticking with iTunes.
> 
> One observation I have noticed is that if put in a bag or pocket using the mesh bag the unit gets very hot. Holding in the hand it remains cool, or barely warm. Can anyone offer any explanations for that?



Yes, the settings are stored inside the unit and always operate, they are only accessed via the FiiO app.
The mesh bag is meant for storage or transportation with the unit turned off. Of course it will heat more if you block heat dissipation. If you want protection during use it is better to use the leather case which has more open spaces.


----------



## miT

Helps to do my homework first doesn't it. 

Wow, Auto Correct is out to get me. FIIO. Haha.


----------



## dcime (Aug 5, 2019)

Fantasyrulz said:


> Fast update...
> 
> For portable on the go usage:
> 
> ...




Seriously. Come Hell or High Water, wired components will ALWAYS sound the best! So take away my headphone jack, make any source device as thin as a credit card, fine, but I will ALWAYS prefer USB-C (or USB to whatever) OTG to route my audio. Unfiltered as possible in true 32 or 64bit to my ears.192 gHz or 320 gHz, fine.The facts are in, they've been in, for quite some time now, sq is truly best enjoyed unfiltered and direct. True separation, wide soundstage, quiet noise floor, airiness, blackest background and many more wired attributes can be unaltered for many reasons. There is absolute  truth regarding why cerain DAP's do not allow the user to change settings for MQA and other high bit perfect sources. Heck, to argue that the artist wants his/her music to be played back as THEY INTENDED IT TO BE.
And that's my audiophile proven take on playback. Not SUPER ANNOYING,  just factual. Plug source A in to playback device B. Maybe an additional amp aling the way too. That's it, your done. Is that really SUPER ANNOYING? I think not. Managing a quality bluetooth LDAC or at the very least an AptX connection, recharging batteries, syncing, sorting, syncing again and adjusting. That's SUPER ANNOYING. Not a simple balanced cable from point A to B. I really enjoy my audio to sound as close to that as the artist intended. Is that really asking for too much? I don't think so.
.
Full disclosure: I love my modern-day crap-mastered EDM and pop tracks. Yeah, maybe the big part is the storage consumption quandary. I feel like I'd be missing out on quality if I didn't go at very least 320kbps, but at that storage cost, it's hard. As much as Linus loves his blanket himself does, but it doesn't mean we can't also appreciate real music mastered back in the days when you had to listen for the faint sound of the strings in a hard rock song just to enjoy them.

Perhaps the bigger issue is the storage consumption. I feel like I'd be missing out on quality if I didn't go 320kbps but at that storage cost, it can be hard.


----------



## finepics (Aug 6, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Yes, the settings are stored inside the unit and always operate, they are only accessed via the FiiO app.
> The mesh bag is meant for storage or transportation with the unit turned off. Of course it will heat more if you block heat dissipation. If you want protection during use it is better to use the leather case which has more open spaces.



Thanks for that reply. I assumed they would be stored on the device.

As for the case I have one on the way already. They seem to be sold out in most places but managed to find one eventually.


----------



## Gayron

hi everybody, which amp do you recommend for the Q5s to be on par with DX208?


----------



## FireCharge

Honestly I feel like people on this post are so much further ahead in terms of how far are they in to this hobby, and I'm sitting here listening to my 99 noirs and tin t2s from my phone or a30/d30 stack


----------



## frosty5689

I had the Q5 but sold it due to lack of aptX HD. Looks like Q5S will be the way to go now especially since I switched to a phone without a headphone jack. Wish it could transmit Bluetooth audio as well though.


----------



## ballog (Aug 5, 2019)

I have been a fan of Fiio since their first headphone amp - a plastic thingy acting as an amp/bass boost with no volume control called the E3 - in fact my first introduction to an amp (around 2007/2008) and Fiio's most important first product if i'm not mistaken . I have bought a few amps and dac plus 1 dap from Fiio since but unfortunately I can't afford the Q5s . Personnally I find its their most drool-worthy product right now .


----------



## Fantasyrulz

FireCharge said:


> Honestly I feel like people on this post are so much further ahead in terms of how far are they in to this hobby, and I'm sitting here listening to my 99 noirs and tin t2s from my phone or a30/d30 stack



Hahaha 
Be happy you can save tonnes of money =)


----------



## FireCharge

Fantasyrulz said:


> Hahaha
> Be happy you can save tonnes of money =)


Problem is Im also a mech keyboard person


----------



## Rajsher

I have been pondering Fiio Q5 for some time and here comes Fiio Q5s and to top that the AM3D module. Would love to win Q5s....

Regards


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 5, 2019)

dcime said:


> Seriously. Come Hell or High Water, wired components will ALWAYS sound the best! So take away my headphone jack, make any source device as thin as a credit card, fine, but I will ALWAYS prefer USB-C (or USB to whatever) OTG to route my audio. Unfiltered as possible in true 32 or 64bit to my ears.192 gHz or 320 gHz, fine.The facts are in, they've been in, for quite some time now, sq is truly best enjoyed unfiltered and direct. True separation, wide soundstage, quiet noise floor, airiness, blackest background and many more wired attributes can be unaltered for many reasons. There is absolute  truth regarding why cerain DAP's do not allow the user to change settings for MQA and other high bit perfect sources. Heck, to argue that the artist wants his/her music to be played back as THEY INTENDED IT TO BE.
> And that's my audiophile proven take on playback. Not SUPER ANNOYING,  just factual. Plug source A in to playback device B. Maybe an additional amp aling the way too. That's it, your done. Is that really SUPER ANNOYING? I think not. Managing a quality bluetooth LDAC or at the very least an AptX connection, recharging batteries, syncing, sorting, syncing again and adjusting. That's SUPER ANNOYING. Not a simple balanced cable from point A to B. I really enjoy my audio to sound as close to that as the artist intended. Is that really asking for too much? I don't think so.
> .
> Full disclosure: I love my modern-day ****-mastered EDM and pop tracks. Yeah, maybe the big part is the storage consumption quandary. I feel like I'd be missing out on quality if I didn't go at very least 320kbps, but at that storage cost, it's hard. As much as Linus loves his blanket himself does, but it doesn't mean we can't also appreciate real music mastered back in the days when you had to listen for the faint sound of the strings in a hard rock song just to enjoy them.
> ...


Playing FLAC files through balanced output of my Sony NW-ZX300 via bluetooth receiver is as good as wired, in my opinion, & has zero latency with DAP’s & iPad Air3.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 5, 2019)

ballog said:


> I have been a fan of Fiio since their first headphone amp - a plastic thingy acting as an amp/bass boost with no volume control called the E3 - in fact my first introduction to an amp (around 2007/2008) and Fiio's most important first product if i'm not mistaken . I have bought a few amps and dac plus 1 dap from Fiio since but unfortunately I can't afford the Q5s . Personnally I find its their most drool-worthy product right now .


Well, then it's time for you to win one! Good luck! 

PS: my first portable "rig" was a FiiO E06 stacked with a Sansa Clip+  And at the time it sounded better than any phone.


----------



## thealfra

I'm so happy about this contest, can't believe to have the opportunity to level up from my fiio btr3


----------



## M3gatr0n

I'm just waiting till the 8th so I can place my order for one if I don't win lol.


----------



## dukeman

Very interested in trying the q5s, hope I win!


----------



## Cevisi

Should the USB connection not sound better then line in ?


----------



## OneL0ve

Cevisi said:


> My came whit 70% load. It is good to go



That's a lot of came.


----------



## fe-lixx

Well, how can I not post in this thread?

I have a few questions for FiiO in general, not only about the Q5s, if that's okay. And in case FiiO already answered these questions (or related ones) already in this forum, please, feel free to link me to these posts.

I'm curious about the process of creating a new FiiO DAC/amp. What are the key steps? Do you first look at the price tag you want to sell a product for, then you go look for what the most interesting components/chips are available for that price range? If in doubt, what does ultimately decide to go for one component or the other: Measurements and raw numbers on paper, or the "ears" of your team? I mean, if you have to decide between a DAC chip that costs the same, do you get the one that looks better on paper (or actually measures better in your own lab tests), or do you build prototypes with different chips and then compare?

Even less about products now: Are there headphones or earphones that FiiO staff really loves or really hates? Or is your staff very divided about such questions and everyone has their favorites, while other people prefer their own odd choices? In any case, I'd love to hear what you have to share about that. If you can share anything about your process of listening to other brands' products and comparing them, do you have specific references, or do you try to get your hands on anything you can and try as much as possible?

Also, very similar: If you had unlimited financial resources, which headphones + DAC + amp would you buy? Also, if you had unlimited financial resources and also not the goal to make a product, let's say a DAC/amp combo, profitable, but only the goal to build the best machine possible, how do you think you would design it and what sort of components would you use (if you think that there already is a "perfect product", what is it?))

Bonus question: You have 100 USD and own a smartphone as music source (Bluetooth as well as analog), you need earphones and a DAC/amp. What do you buy? (100 USD on the US market, so you have to "pay" US retail prices)

I can come up with silly questions all day... But I'll stop for now.


----------



## fe-lixx

Cevisi said:


> Should the USB connection not sound better then line in ?


I would say that completely depends on what you plug into that line in... If you mean, comparing a device that has an analog line-out and can also output via USB, then it really depends on the quality of the signal of that line-out. Realistically, if we're talking about a PC/Laptop or a phone, then the onboard sound line-out connected to the line-in of the Q5s will almost certainly, in every case, deliver worse results than a USB connection, where the Q5s is the DAC.
If you plug something into that line-in when USB isn't even an option, like, a (line-level) phono out to play some vinyl and still use the Q5s as headphone amp, that's something else entirely and hard to compare.

Or did I misinterpret your question?


----------



## someyoungguy

Cool competition 

The Q5S looks like a great audio version of the Swiss Army knife:
Bluetooth so I can listen to something on iPhone sans audio jack? Check. 
USB-DAC so I can stream music or watch movies on my PC in way better quality? Check
Enough driving power? Check
Balanced and both balanced jacks? Even better.

Since this is out already I would have thought there’d be some more reviews and impressions around.


----------



## warriorpoet

someyoungguy said:


> Cool competition
> 
> The Q5S looks like a great audio version of the Swiss Army knife:
> Bluetooth so I can listen to something on iPhone sans audio jack? Check.
> ...


I am curious to see more reviews. The feedback thus far seems to be that the Q5Ss advantage is in amping more than the actual DAC itself. REALLY interested to see how this measures up against my beloved Mojo <3


----------



## Sonic Defender

DACs in general are already very good so managing to make truly audible differences between competent devices is difficult without deliberately setting out to colour the sound. I also think that fixing the back-charging issue, and providing more Bluetooth codec coverage are excellent additions to the Q5s capabilities as compared with the Q5.


----------



## maxngck

Hi,

I have just gotten my Q5S yesterday evening. This morning i was using it connected to my phone using BT (LDAC). I find the body of Q5S was quite warm. Does your Q5S get warm? I put it in my pocket and i can feel the heat.... hope this is normal.

Thank you


----------



## Cevisi (Aug 5, 2019)

maxngck said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just gotten my Q5S yesterday evening. This morning i was using it connected to my phone using BT (LDAC). I find the body of Q5S was quite warm. Does your Q5S get warm? I put it in my pocket and i can feel the heat.... hope this is normal.
> 
> Thank you


In bt mode mine get also very warm. Too warm I will use it as a heater in winter


----------



## maxngck

Cevisi said:


> In bt mode mine get also very warm. Too warm I will use it as a heater in winter



Lol . I was using the original pouch as to prevent it from any scratches. Wonder this mk it even hotter as heat more difficult to dissipate out.

Anyone of you gotten a nice cover for your Q5S? So far i did not see any original casing from Fiio for this Q5S. Only have a brand call DD or smthing which comes wif the bundle bands build into the case.


----------



## HypnoticDJ




----------



## warriorpoet

maxngck said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just gotten my Q5S yesterday evening. This morning i was using it connected to my phone using BT (LDAC). I find the body of Q5S was quite warm. Does your Q5S get warm? I put it in my pocket and i can feel the heat.... hope this is normal.
> 
> Thank you


Do NOT use a Mojo if this bothers you LOL


----------



## HypnoticDJ (Aug 5, 2019)

So my thoughts are always in many different places looking for the best answer, solutuon or idea.
That being said I fully understand the importance of a portable DAC/AMP combo. At $350 Fiio is basically saying, "Ok, here's where we are at now. We can charge higher prices too". Not so many budget friendly bang for buck devices are around anymore. All of these companies are from China. At $350 for just a DAC/AMP and yes Bluetooth output too. Seems like more and more Fiio is jumping on the price increase bandwagon rolling around mainly in our very own prosperous country, USA.
Here is the dilemma: I pay a grand or so for my Note 9. I pay another $350 to bypass the DAC and AMP bluetooth too. Same for iOs users. That's a lot of scratch (cash).
I love the quality and craftsmanship of the Q5s, but I took a different route and I'm very happy indeed! I purchased a Hiby R3 DAP that does it all and sounds utterly amazing doing it, seriously that great. Now I dont have to connect, stack, charge 2 devices. With my lovely little Hiby R3 it's all in one. All in.one, that's a great place to be IF it works for you, like me. I am listening to my playlist on Tidal as I write this comment.
This is bang for buck value! $200 all in (plus up to 2 tb micro sd card). I'm using a Samsung EVO Red 256gb currently. You see I understand completely that Fiio produces some really great devices, some not so great lately with compatibility issues (Android 9). The value is just not there! Fact is we as humans can only hear within a certain range I believe it's up to 20Khz. The rest is all sweet candy that we cannot eat if we tried, facts.
I'm not bashing the Q5s at all. I own some Fiio DAC's and Amps too. For instance I absolutely love my K3 DAC/AMP at $110. Or my A3 amp at $60. But to lay down what I consider a lot of money for a device to piggyback on another device has truly lost its value.
I believe, and this is totally subjective, that Fiio sees we in USA have some very deep pockets (compared to China) and they are now capitalizing on that. Thats fine and all good, but now we are losing the the VALUE in a Chinese owned and operated from China company.in regard to FIIO. It's great to have options, and some have more than others..my situation again is purely subjective, or rather. In my opinion.
But this amazing $200 Hiby DAP, wow is there value in that! Lots.
It's just my opinion and that may change too. After all I own the EarStudio ES100-24bit Portable High-Resolution Bluetooth Receiver and love it! I can use that with my Note 9 or Hiby R3 perfectly LDAC out to any IEM,s or Headphones I choose. There's a lot of value there to at $79..
So please dont jump all over me for this long winded semi rant. Just trying to be practical and yes, value conscious too.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 5, 2019)

I think $350 for the quality and features is far from gouging mate. Is there profit, of course, but I find it a little funny that an American questions a companies right to make as much money as the market will bare. Isn't that in a nutshell what America and capitalism is all about? Additionally, over time all companies that start as crazy value propositions become a little less so as their success allows. You start to need to do marketing, better R&D move up-market and those things necessitate building up some capital. Could the Q5s have sold for less and still earned a profit, likely, but I don't think it should just be assumed that the profit margin is massive and FiiO is making money hand over fist.

I personally feel the price is appropriate given the sound quality and other factors, but opinions will vary.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

Sonic Defender said:


> I think $350 for the quality and features is far from gouging mate. Is there profit, of course, but I find it a little funny that an American questions a companies right to make as much money as the market will bare. Isn't that in a nutshell what America and capitalism is all about? Additionally, over time all companies that start as crazy value propositions become a little less so as their success allows. You start to need to do marketing, better R&D move up-market and those things necessitate building up some capital. Could the Q5s have sold for less and still earned a profit, likely, but I don't think it should just be assumed that the profit margin is massive and FiiO is making money hand over fist.
> 
> I personally feel the price is appropriate given the sound quality and other factors, but opinions will vary.



Not questioning China financial options versus the USA. Yes I'm proud to be an American. Just saying products are way less expensive to produce abroad is all. And that's a fact.


----------



## OneL0ve

Next up, the Fiio DAP/DAC/AMP/Andriod Phone.


----------



## maxngck

warriorpoet said:


> Do NOT use a Mojo if this bothers you LOL



Oh do u mean Mojo is even hotter?

Wonder when Fiio will give Q5S a lesther case?


----------



## warriorpoet

maxngck said:


> Oh do u mean Mojo is even hotter?
> 
> Wonder when Fiio will give Q5S a lesther case?


My leg starts to sweat every time I put that thing in my pocket for more than 5 minutes LOL.


----------



## Leetransform25

maxngck said:


> Oh do u mean Mojo is even hotter?
> 
> Wonder when Fiio will give Q5S a lesther case?


I think there's already a case for the Q5, but I'm not sure if it works for the 5s as well


----------



## HypnoticDJ

OneL0ve said:


> Next up, the Fiio DAP/DAC/AMP/Andriod Phone.



Yes sir it's a coming! M11 needs a number pad and cellular antenna and we'll have just that!


----------



## maxngck

Leetransform25 said:


> I think there's already a case for the Q5, but I'm not sure if it works for the 5s as well



Yes there is a Q5 case LC-Q5 but already discontinued and not able to source from China. 

Really hope Fiio will come out wif an Elegant leather case.


----------



## Currawong

Still testing and comparing the Q5S to things, so more impressions will have to wait...

As for a FiiO phone... I don't think so. If they did an M11 style phone, it'd be too chunky. Are people seriously going to buy something that thick, or actually _thicker_ to answer calls with? So why not make a slim phone, and a module of some kind that attaches to give audio functionality. But making a phone is a TOTALLY different matter to make a DAP, with VASTLY different complexities, so why not partner with a phone maker to make a matching, dock-able DAC/amp for their phones? Oh, wait, we have that, it's called the Q5S!


----------



## maxngck

warriorpoet said:


> My leg starts to sweat every time I put that thing in my pocket for more than 5 minutes LOL.


Wow tat is really hot then


----------



## ballog

KopaneDePooj said:


> Well, then it's time for you to win one! Good luck!
> 
> PS: my first portable "rig" was a FiiO E06 stacked with a Sansa Clip+  And at the time it sounded better than any phone.



@KopaneDePooj  Thanks dear . You also have been a long time Fiio user. For my part I loved the Fiio E5 stacked with my Archos Gmini XS200s (from 2006!) - the bass boost made me really enjoy the Archos. Thinking of those Fiio gear is really a trip down memory lane (musically). Best of luck to you too .


----------



## finepics

maxngck said:


> Lol . I was using the original pouch as to prevent it from any scratches. Wonder this mk it even hotter as heat more difficult to dissipate out.
> 
> Anyone of you gotten a nice cover for your Q5S? So far i did not see any original casing from Fiio for this Q5S. Only have a brand call DD or smthing which comes wif the bundle bands build into the case.



I had the same problem when using the supplied soft case. I just received a leather case from DD Hifi (the one that has elastic on the back to piggyback the phone) and it's made a big difference. It still gets a little warm but nothing like it was before when it got hot rather than warm!!


----------



## maxngck

finepics said:


> I had the same problem when using the supplied soft case. I just received a leather case from DD Hifi (the one that has elastic on the back to piggyback the phone) and it's made a big difference. It still gets a little warm but nothing like it was before when it got hot rather than warm!!


Hi

Ya currently this DD hifi case is the only fitting case for Q5S. Really no other choices now


----------



## LiveAndLetDie

Currawong said:


> Still testing and comparing the Q5S to things, so more impressions will have to wait...
> 
> As for a FiiO phone... I don't think so. If they did an M11 style phone, it'd be too chunky. Are people seriously going to buy something that thick, or actually _thicker_ to answer calls with? So why not make a slim phone, and a module of some kind that attaches to give audio functionality. But making a phone is a TOTALLY different matter to make a DAP, with VASTLY different complexities, so why not partner with a phone maker to make a matching, dock-able DAC/amp for their phones? Oh, wait, we have that, it's called the Q5S!



Yes. They'd be compromising their niche market for DAPs and go on to compete with the established phone manufacturers and that inevitably won't end well. We already see how LG is struggling even when incorporating Hi-Fi features into their phones, no need for an inexperienced OEM like Fiio to do everything as they already own the current market segment they're in.


----------



## alvinlim2010

Would love to get one of this!


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Cevisi said:


> Should the USB connection not sound better then line in ?


Depends what you feed on the line-in.


----------



## kaushama

My Q5S and AM3D are finally on the way.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

fe-lixx said:


> Well, how can I not post in this thread?
> 
> I have a few questions for FiiO in general, not only about the Q5s, if that's okay. And in case FiiO already answered these questions (or related ones) already in this forum, please, feel free to link me to these posts.
> 
> ...



You're a good interviewer  Hope FiiO joins in.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 6, 2019)

OneL0ve said:


> Next up, the Fiio DAP/DAC/AMP/Andriod Phone.



Actually I think that would be interesting.
All the phone manufacturers like LG incorporated hi-fi components in their phones as a bonus. They made phones with good audio.
But what if FiiO would reverse the approach and make a hi-fi DAP with phone capabilities as a bonus - even as a separate attachable module with e-SIM, phone antenna and mic?


----------



## marka250

Really can't wait to hear the new products


----------



## tolis626

Just got informed that the Q5s shipment to Greece got a bit delayed and I'm really bummed. I was hoping that I would receive a "your package is on the way" email this morning, and all I found was this. I'm bummed. Can't blame the guy here, it's a shipping thing, but I'm waiting for my new toy and my new balanced cables and AHHHH


----------



## Ghawke

tolis626 said:


> Just got informed that the Q5s shipment to Greece got a bit delayed and I'm really bummed. I was hoping that I would receive a "your package is on the way" email this morning, and all I found was this. I'm bummed. Can't blame the guy here, it's a shipping thing, but I'm waiting for my new toy and my new balanced cables and AHHHH


Sorry to hear that, my package has been making its slow way from China to the UK since the 25th July, at the moment it has been in the air for four days. I am slowly giving up any hope of the Q5s arriving. Starting to think about ordering in the UK and if the Q5s does turn up from FiiO putting it on eBay.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Sorry to hear that, my package has been making its slow way from China to the UK since the 25th July, at the moment it has been in the air for four days. I am slowly giving up any hope of the Q5s arriving. Starting to think about ordering in the UK and if the Q5s does turn up from FiiO putting it on eBay.


Yeah mines been in the same situation for delivery. Apparently they reckon for 8 to 10th delivery


----------



## Sonic Defender

KopaneDePooj said:


> Actually I think that would be interesting.
> All the phone manufacturers like LG incorporated hi-fi components in their phones as a bonus. They made phones with good audio.
> But what if FiiO would reverse the approach and make a hi-fi DAP with phone capabilities as a bonus - even as a separate attachable module with e-SIM, phone antenna and mic?


I have said it before and I'll say it again. I could totally see a day when smartphones are so good that DAPs are harder to justify and by then FiiO will be so well regarded for sound that "Sound by FiiO" will be a thing on phones (with upscale audio).


----------



## Sonic Defender

KopaneDePooj said:


> Actually I think that would be interesting.
> All the phone manufacturers like LG incorporated hi-fi components in their phones as a bonus. They made phones with good audio.
> But what if FiiO would reverse the approach and make a hi-fi DAP with phone capabilities as a bonus - even as a separate attachable module with e-SIM, phone antenna and mic?


I feel what you are saying, but I feel that making a phone would be such a technical nightmare that FiiO would not want to touch that with a ten-foot poll, but you never know right?


----------



## kaushama

Sonic Defender said:


> I feel what you are saying, but I feel that making a phone would be such a technical nightmare that FiiO would not want to touch that with a ten-foot poll, but you never know right?


How is AM3D doing with your ears?


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> Yeah mines been in the same situation for delivery. Apparently they reckon for 8 to 10th delivery


I am unsure why it is taking so long, I sent a return to Linsoul in China on the same day FiiO dispatched, and the return was delivered to Linsoul today, and it went overland China through China Post, which is slow. I understood that the price we paid included express delivery. My AM3D took 7 days to arrive, even if the Q5s were to land today, and given that it has been traveling in the air for 3 days, it would take at least three days to travel through Parcel Force, assuming that it clears custom quickly. I am aware that there is someone on the FiiO Facebook page in the UK would have had a delivery. Although he did order a day before me.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> How is AM3D doing with your ears?


I very much enjoy how clean and transparent sounding it is, but as it takes enough time to switch out modules I can't say for sure if I think it differs audibly from say the 4.4mm on the AM3E.


----------



## OneL0ve

I vote for a $100 off Q5s coupon for verified Q5 owners!


----------



## Ghawke

Well, my Q5s has arrived in the UK, however, I had to speak with Parcel Force as the package had an incomplete address. The upshot of speaking with Parcel Force is that it looks as if the Q5s could be in my hand within 48 hours . I will soon be able to add my AM3D and put the Q5s in the DD case I have had since April.


----------



## sinquito (Aug 6, 2019)

I got my Q5s last week, haven't really had time to listen as much as I would like. On some briefly listening I can say that:

It get warm regardless of bluetooth connection or USB.
At least on my Phone appears as a Q5 on the bluetooth list of discovery devices, which I think is a pretty cheap, but at least it supports LDAC (which I don't find really all that useful).
The amp section does not have a lot of juice and cannot drive very well a pair of Sennheiser HD600 or Hifiman HE400i, on low gain is pretty much the same as the jack of my Galaxy S10 which is not the best sounding phone out there.
Finally and the worst thing of all, when I bought it on Aliexpress I selected the bundle with the AM1 module, but isntaed I got an AM0 module which is worhtless for a DAC/AMP, it is only useful for a DAP. I have already open a dispute on Aliexpress regarding this.

Overall I am not very satisfied with this purchase and if I had bought it on Amazon I would return it. My NX4 DSD has more power, and the only two drawbacks I can think off are that it has no bluetooth/optical inputs and that the Fiio as a digital controlled volume pot which is more precised than the analog pot on the Topping. Plus the Bass boost switch sounds better on the Topping.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Well, my Q5s has arrived in the UK, however, I had to speak with Parcel Force as the package had an incomplete address. The upshot of speaking with Parcel Force is that it looks as if the Q5s could be in my hand within 48 hours . I will soon be able to add my AM3D and put the Q5s in the DD case I have had since April.


Did you have tracking info with parcel force? My code says it unable to confirm the status of my parcel


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> Did you have tracking info with parcel force? My code says it unable to confirm the status of my parcel


I used the EX number and tracked with 17track.net as they appear to be the fastest to give tracking. Once the item arrives into the UK the EX number became an EH number, but again I still have found 17track.net to be the best for tracking. They up dated that the item had gone through customs and was at the national hub quicker than Parcel Force.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 6, 2019)

sinquito said:


> I got my Q5s last week, haven't really had time to listen as much as I would like. On some briefly listening I can say that:
> 
> It get warm regardless of bluetooth connection or USB.
> At least on my Phone appears as a Q5 on the bluetooth list of discovery devices, which I think is a pretty cheap, but at least it supports LDAC (which I don't find really all that useful).
> ...



You seem to be equating the bad luck and poor service that you had with a vendor with the Q5s itself. Of course it gets hots, there are lots of electronics inside, why wouldn't it get hot? And of course the module you were mistakenly sent won't power the headphones you mentioned. It is very unfortunate that you were sent the wrong amp module, but you should direct your anger where it is deserved.

I just looked and the AM0 has no amplification section so how is it you can evaluate the amplification capability when you didn't have an actual amp module to test with? I'm confused. Could you please clarify this. I hope that the situation it gets rectified to your satisfaction and you get the proper amp module. Good luck.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> I used the EX number and tracked with 17track.net as they appear to be the fastest to give tracking. Once the item arrives into the UK the EX number became an EH number, but again I still have found 17track.net to be the best for tracking. They up dated that the item had gone through customs and was at the national hub quicker than Parcel Force.


Yeah my parcel has been stuck at "in transit" and "notification of shipping confirmation" since the 30th of June


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> You seem to be equating the bad luck and poor service that you had with a vendor with the Q5s itself. Of course it gets hots, there are lots of electronics inside, why wouldn't it get hot? And of course the module you were mistakenly sent won't power the headphones you mentioned. It is very unfortunate that you were sent the wrong amp module, but you should direct your anger where it is deserved.
> 
> I just looked and the AM0 has no amplification section so how is it you can evaluate the amplification capability when you didn't have an actual amp module to test with? I'm confused. Could you please clarify this. I hope that the situation it gets rectified to your satisfaction and you get the proper amp module. Good luck.





sinquito said:


> I got my Q5s last week, haven't really had time to listen as much as I would like. On some briefly listening I can say that:
> 
> It get warm regardless of bluetooth connection or USB.
> At least on my Phone appears as a Q5 on the bluetooth list of discovery devices, which I think is a pretty cheap, but at least it supports LDAC (which I don't find really all that useful).
> ...


They send me also the am0 instead of am1 and they wrote my adress wrong i had problems to get it deliverd. And it gets damn hot iam not really satisfied whit the q5s. It has definitely less power than they say. my es 100 puts out more power and can driver harder to drive headphones like my dt770 better. I am really not sure if there is really the hardware they say in it.


----------



## sinquito

Sonic Defender said:


> You seem to be equating the bad luck and poor service that you had with a vendor with the Q5s itself. Of course it gets hots, there are lots of electronics inside, why wouldn't it get hot? And of course the module you were mistakenly sent won't power the headphones you mentioned. It is very unfortunate that you were sent the wrong amp module, but you should direct your anger where it is deserved.
> 
> I just looked and the AM0 has no amplification section so how is it you can evaluate the amplification capability when you didn't have an actual amp module to test with? I'm confused. Could you please clarify this. I hope that the situation it gets rectified to your satisfaction and you get the proper amp module. Good luck.




I have the AM3E module that is standard with the Q5S, but the bundle I bought also contained the AM1 or supuse to.

The NX4 DSD get less warm and has more output power. Proper design of electronic devices would make it to dissipate less heat, say my phone is more packly dense and does not dissipate so much heat.

I bought it directly from the Fiio Store on Aliexpress so...


----------



## sinquito

Cevisi said:


> They send me also the am0 instead of am1 and they wrote my adress wrong i had problems to get it deliverd. And it gets damn hot iam not really satisfied whit the q5s. It has definitely less power than they say. my es 100 puts out more power and can driver harder to drive headphones like my dt770 better. I am really not sure if there is really the hardware they say in it.



Are you going to contact them regarding the AM0?

I would not be making any fuss about this if:

A) On the aliexpress page were no bundles and only the Q5s could be purchase, which is what I actually wanted. So no expectation on my side to get an additional module as promised.
B) Send the correct module, I have no use for the AM0 module, maybe if they had send me an AM2 or AM5 module I would not complain, since I can use those, with the AM0 I can only charge the Q5s, maybe that way I don't wear the micro usb connector on the AM3E 

This is not professional on my opinion. 

Sorry if this seems to be a rant, just sharing my experience.


----------



## mfaverooo

Quick question, is SQ very different between the q5s and the m11 used as a dac mode? I ask because the fac chip is the same, right? The main difference would be the amp card...


----------



## maxngck (Aug 6, 2019)

sinquito said:


> I got my Q5s last week, haven't really had time to listen as much as I would like. On some briefly listening I can say that:
> 
> It get warm regardless of bluetooth connection or USB.
> At least on my Phone appears as a Q5 on the bluetooth list of discovery devices, which I think is a pretty cheap, but at least it supports LDAC (which I don't find really all that useful).
> ...



Hi

Yes it is recognized as Q5 instead of Q5S which i was also puzzled when i 1st used. Anyway, that does not bother me as long as i have set the phone to use LDAC codec and in the bluetooth setting make sure LDAC  is turn on.

I presume you are using 3.5mm unbalanced output. If that is the case, i suggest you try out the balanced output 2.5/ 4.4. During my audion, i was using my stock 3.5mm cable for FA7. I requested to test it using balanced output 4.4mm but they only have 2.5mm which i feel ok as long is balanced. Just FYI, i was using LC-2.5D Fiio Pure Silver cable. I can say it really makes a different from unbalanced to balanced output. Without hesitation, I bought LC-4.4D after the test. I hope i have more time to listen and run in my Q5S and the 4.4mm silver cable


----------



## warriorpoet

KopaneDePooj said:


> Actually I think that would be interesting.
> All the phone manufacturers like LG incorporated hi-fi components in their phones as a bonus. They made phones with good audio.
> But what if FiiO would reverse the approach and make a hi-fi DAP with phone capabilities as a bonus - even as a separate attachable module with e-SIM, phone antenna and mic?


LG was pretty intentional about the audio in their phones, to the point they even consulted on board layout.


----------



## sinquito

maxngck said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it is recognized as Q5 instead of Q5S which i was also puzzled when i 1st used. Anyway, that does not bother me as long as i have set the phone to use LDAC codec and in the bluetooth setting make sure LDAC  is turn on.
> 
> I presume you are using 3.5mm unbalanced output. If that is the case, i suggest you try out the balanced output 2.5/ 4.4. During my audion, i was using my stock 3.5mm cable for FA7. I requested to test it using balanced output 4.4mm but they only have 2.5mm which i feel ok as long is balanced. Just FYI, i was using LC-2.5D Fiio Pure Silver cable. I can say it really makes a different from unbalanced to balanced output. Without hesitation, I bought LC-4.4D after the test. I hope i have more time to listen and run in my Q5S and the 4.4mm silver cable


I am pretty sure that balanced output will sound louder, no doubt, the thing is, I don't have any balanced cables, most are 50 dollars each. I seriously don't plan on buying balanced cables, especially if a headphone I like does not offer the option without modding. Maybe I will buy a cable for my Sennheiser HD600 since the stock is too long and I was planning to replaced anyway, but going balanced limits my playback options... first world problems I guess.


----------



## Cevisi

Which USB output should I use ?


----------



## maxngck

sinquito said:


> I am pretty sure that balanced output will sound louder, no doubt, the thing is, I don't have any balanced cables, most are 50 dollars each. I seriously don't plan on buying balanced cables, especially if a headphone I like does not offer the option without modding. Maybe I will buy a cable for my Sennheiser HD600 since the stock is too long and I was planning to replaced anyway, but going balanced limits my playback options... first world problems I guess.



Hi

I guess HD600 is not so easy to drive and it needs more power to drive it. This is the 1st time I used balanced output and base on what i can hear, it is not only louder but it also more dynamic and bass is tigher.

Yes i do understand your feel on the playback option if choose to use balanced output. I did have this dilemma too but more importantly is the SQ i got from balanced output. I just want to fully utilize what Q5S can output. 

My friend test Q5S using his Sony Z7 with 3.5mm unbalanced. His comment is that Q5S totally lack of power to drive it as he already turned to the max volume. I cant comment much on this as he does not have any balanced cable. But i am definately sure that balanced output will sure giving more juices to such hard to drive headphones or iem.


----------



## sinquito

maxngck said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess HD600 is not so easy to drive and it needs more power to drive it. This is the 1st time I used balanced output and base on what i can hear, it is not only louder but it also more dynamic and bass is tigher.
> 
> ...



The HD600 is not an easy to drive headphone, but my creative E5 which is also portable and bluetooth drives them better and so my NX4 on unbalanced outputs, so I don't see why the Fiio could not. I guess that this amp/dac is just not for me.


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> Yeah my parcel has been stuck at "in transit" and "notification of shipping confirmation" since the 30th of June


Who did you order the Q5s from? I understood that Fiio did not release any units for sale until the 23th July. I ordered mine on the 24th.


----------



## elNan (Aug 7, 2019)

sinquito said:


> The HD600 is not an easy to drive headphone, but my creative E5 which is also portable and bluetooth drives them better and so my NX4 on unbalanced outputs, so I don't see why the Fiio could not. I guess that this amp/dac is just not for me.



If you want to drive open and (somewhat) power hungry headphones using only SE outputs, maybe what you need is not a portable device but a stationary one, maybe something like the JDS Atom or the DX3 Pro (for a DAC/Amp combo) would be more suited for you.

Saludos compa!


----------



## Ghawke

elNan said:


> If you want to drive open and (somewhat) power hungry headphones using only SE outputs, maybe what you need is not a portable device but a stationary one, maybe something like the JDS Atom is more suited for you.
> 
> Saludos compa!


Not sure how power hungry they are but to fully drive my DT 1770 pro I had to get the AM5 for the X7ii.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Who did you order the Q5s from? I understood that Fiio did not release any units for sale until the 23th July. I ordered mine on the 24th.


I meant July. I ordered the day they announced them on here from AliExpress


----------



## abitdeef

pstickne said:


> If hardware did not “color the sound”, then all DACs would be the same. Clearly this is not something ‘audiophiles’ hold true, per the variety in reviews: everyone is searching for their own flavor. Whether it be DAC, transducers, AMP (eg. tube rolling), tip rolling, cable rolling, etc.
> 
> An EQ is simply another (controllable) component, which can be disabled and/or adjusted. What difference does it make if it’s applied in HW “near” the DAC instead of before it’s sent over some transmission mechanism “to” the DAC?
> 
> ...



Dacs


Sonic Defender said:


> True, but aren't we already at the point with DACs such as the Q5s has that we can't really improve anything audible? We can improve on super sensitive measurement performance, but that doesn't mean we can hear these things.



Yes we've been at that point for a while, amp stage, power circuit implementation, and low pass filters affect the sound more than 3 more db of snr. Thd + n specs  are already below the hunan hearing threshold. 

When you buy a new dap or amp/dac and it sounds different than other gear, it's the implementation of the output stage and LPF that sounds different, not the dac. A dac doesn't color the sound at all, it just crunches numbers. Low pass filters that the manufacturers use give the sound a 'flavor'


----------



## pstickne

abitdeef said:


> Dacs
> 
> 
> Yes we've been at that point for a while, amp stage, power circuit implementation, and low pass filters affect the sound more than 3 more db of snr. Thd + n specs  are already below the hunan hearing threshold.
> ...


Whatever is done “in or around” the DAC definitely does something - there is very much a difference in implementation. Thanks for clarification as to a specific artifact.


----------



## abitdeef

HypnoticDJ said:


> So my thoughts are always in many different places looking for the best answer, solutuon or idea.
> That being said I fully understand the importance of a portable DAC/AMP combo. At $350 Fiio is basically saying, "Ok, here's where we are at now. We can charge higher prices too". Not so many budget friendly bang for buck devices are around anymore. All of these companies are from China. At $350 for just a DAC/AMP and yes Bluetooth output too. Seems like more and more Fiio is jumping on the price increase bandwagon rolling around mainly in our very own prosperous country, USA.
> Here is the dilemma: I pay a grand or so for my Note 9. I pay another $350 to bypass the DAC and AMP bluetooth too. Same for iOs users. That's a lot of scratch (cash).
> I love the quality and craftsmanship of the Q5s, but I took a different route and I'm very happy indeed! I purchased a Hiby R3 DAP that does it all and sounds utterly amazing doing it, seriously that great. Now I dont have to connect, stack, charge 2 devices. With my lovely little Hiby R3 it's all in one. All in.one, that's a great place to be IF it works for you, like me. I am listening to my playlist on Tidal as I write this comment.
> ...



The m11 wipes the floor with the R3, and since the q5 is basically an m11 without a screen, well there you go.

But as long as you're happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## abitdeef

pstickne said:


> Whatever is done “in or around” the DAC definitely does something - there is very much a difference in implementation. Thanks for clarification as to a specific artifact.



Well of course it does, otherwise all daps would sound exactly the same.  Just clarifying that all DACS do the exact same thing, and the output specs (without load) can't be audibly improved upon. That extra 3 or 4 decibels of snr in the new dac model, won't be audibly realised, because it would deafen you

If you take brand x dac and brand y dac and put them in the exact same circuit configuration with the same LPF you're not going to hear any difference.


----------



## Mad Max (Aug 7, 2019)

sinquito said:


> The HD600 is not an easy to drive headphone, but my creative E5 which is also portable and bluetooth drives them better and so my NX4 on unbalanced outputs, so I don't see why the Fiio could not. I guess that this amp/dac is just not for me.


The E5 has ouput buffers that work best with high impedance headphones, it will have the edge against most other amps when it comes to making HD6x0 and 250-ohm/600-ohm Beyers sing as well as they can out of portable gear.
A quick search of the thread brings up no results for the particular buffer, so I assume Q5(s) uses a different buffer if any, likely best suited to low impedance cans like most people use with portable setups.
Indeed, this amp probably isn't for you.
You're stuck with the E5 as far as I know.

I detest the sound of that buffer used in the E5. There a number of cheaper amps and some desktop amps that use it. Yuck.


----------



## FiiO

sinquito said:


> I got my Q5s last week, haven't really had time to listen as much as I would like. On some briefly listening I can say that:
> 
> It get warm regardless of bluetooth connection or USB.
> At least on my Phone appears as a Q5 on the bluetooth list of discovery devices, which I think is a pretty cheap, but at least it supports LDAC (which I don't find really all that useful).
> ...


Dear friend,

1. Although Q5s is the update version for Q5, it is sharing the same device authorization including RF authorization and USB DAC driver. So when working as Bluetooth receiver or USB DAC, the list shows Q5 still. However, Q5 and Q5s are using different MAC address . So in FiiO Music app, they could still be distinguished to Q5 and Q5s.
2. We are sorry that we sent the wrong module to you. But what you order is with am1 promotion bundle.You just add one usd to get the module no matter am1/am0/am3. We will send a new one am1 via post but it doesn't means we need refund you 100usd. Thanks for your understanding!

best regards


----------



## maxngck

Hi Fiio,

Will there be any casing for Q5S to be released anytime soon?


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 7, 2019)

sinquito said:


> The HD600 is not an easy to drive headphone, but my creative E5 which is also portable and bluetooth drives them better and so my NX4 on unbalanced outputs, so I don't see why the Fiio could not. I guess that this amp/dac is just not for me.


Maybe there is something wrong with your unit? My Q5 drives the HD 6XX very good on balanced (never go past 12 o'clock) and on the SE the volume moves one hour more in terms of power... So what is 11 o'clock on balanced is about 12 o'clock single ended.
But these are loud volumes, I generally listen on 11 o'clock balanced with my HD6XX.
It is also true that "loud" is a very relative term when not properly measured. I found that many people listen at what I would call "scary" volumes. I'd go deaf after one song...


----------



## FiiO

maxngck said:


> Hi Fiio,
> 
> Will there be any casing for Q5S to be released anytime soon?


Dear friend,

We do not have the plan about this. But you may get this one instead: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005699649.html

Best regards


----------



## smuldge

I have been using the Q5s for the past 2 days and I am very happy with the sound quality paired with a BD Xelento.

Only let down so far, is the lack of the additional USB port for charging which was present in the Q5 making simultaneous charging from an external power source and USB data in from a phone posible using the Fiio CL06 cable.

I guess we can switch to bluetooth while charging up again the Q5s, which to digress, the power level indicator is useful for this context to determine when to start recharging if we want to use the Q5s as a portable for the commute home.


----------



## Ghawke

With the Fiio Music App on the M6 I do not seem to be able to control the Q5s like I can with the Fiio Music app on my phone. Am I missing something?


----------



## Leetransform25

abitdeef said:


> The m11 wipes the floor with the R3, and since the q5 is basically an m11 without a screen, well there you go.
> 
> But as long as you're happy with it, that's all that matters.


I agree, rather seems like a loss to me, but hey just like you said if they prefer using a DAP rather than stacking with a DAC/Amp and they're happy with their R3 then that's all that really matters


----------



## fieryoOo

Not sure if I missed it but any comparison between Q5s and the original Q5 yet? Is it worth upgrading?


----------



## OneL0ve

abitdeef said:


> The m11 wipes the floor with the R3, and since the q5 is basically an m11 without a screen, well there you go.
> 
> But as long as you're happy with it, that's all that matters.



Wait, the M11 has all the features of the Q5s?

Is there a comparison table?

I already have the M11.


----------



## Senna (Aug 7, 2019)

maxngck said:


> Hi,
> 
> Care to share your review on this Q5S?
> 
> Thank you.



Can’t really call this a review, but having listened to it for a couple of days now I am starting to become a bit more familiar with the Q5S.

I have been streaming Spotify over bluetooth and listening to my B&W P7s, a headset I like so much I bought a second pair when it was removed from their lineup. For those who are not too familiar with this one it isn’t the most neutral one out there, but somewhat warm sounding if that serves as a description, which suits my preferences perfectly. So what did I learn about the Q5S - simply put I’m in love. It sounds as though a veil has been lifted from the music, and the P7s are truly shining. Gone is the slightly lush and indesticint bass, replaced by a crisp tight slam that I never thought my headset capable of. Vocals are natural without ever becoming sharp, it feels as though the singer has taken a step closer, slightly more emphasized, but without ever becoming exaggerated or tiring. For someone who has a thing for vocals, and female singers in particular, this is heaven.

I was worried this would make it less versatile and not handle a wider range of genres, but not so. No matter what I throw at it I end up smiling and simply enjoying the music. I have hardly touched the bass boost other than to test it out, it simply isn’t needed.

I do not have an extremely wide range of references to compare the Q5S to, but this is by far the best I have heard. I may even have vanquished the urge to constantly upgrade, because I am not sure I need anything but this one. Like I said - I am in love, and probably a bit blinded by it, but my portable music has never been closer to my main system than this, which is good enough for me





Need more pictures in this thread


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 7, 2019)

Leetransform25 said:


> I agree, rather seems like a loss to me, but hey just like you said if they prefer using a DAP rather than stacking with a DAC/Amp and they're happy with their R3 then that's all that really matters




Hey I'm not trying to be a dick, really all that matters is YOU are happy with your gear. There was a time when I too was perfectly happy with R3, but then I heard ap80 and though wow it sounds clearer and sharper.

Then I was happy with ap80, but then I heard sr15, and I was like wow that's got a wider sound stage and it sounds fuller and then I was completely happy with sr15, until I heard zx300.... and now I've got m11 and I'm looking at q5s and am3d because wow it's like the m11 and it has thx aaa tech.

And on and on it goes, and I'm ok with that . But, I can tell you if you're happy with your gear, stay the **** off here, and you will save money and your sanity


----------



## abitdeef

OneL0ve said:


> Wait, the M11 has all the features of the Q5s?
> 
> Is there a comparison table?
> 
> I already have the M11.



No lol of course not, I'm assuming it sounds similar based on the components. And hbb saying it sounded the same. More future proof with the interchangeable amp modules.

But of course it's not a dap, but you had to know that right


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> Hey I'm not trying to be a dick, really all that matters is YOU are happy with your gear. There was a time when I too was perfectly happy with R3, but then I heard ap80 and though wow it sounds clearer and sharper.
> 
> Then I was happy with ap80, but then I heard sr15, and I was like wow that's got a wider sound stage and it sounds fuller and then I was completely happy with sr15, until I heard zx300.... and now I've got m11 and I'm looking at q5s and am3d because wow it's like the m11 and it has thx aaa tech.
> 
> And on and on it goes, and I'm ok with that . But, I can tell you if you're happy with your gear, stay the **** off here, and you will save money and your sanity


Try es 100


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 7, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Try es 100



Tried it  nice but I've got Sony bluetooth headphones so uneccesary. And it's not even in the same ballpark as m11, thus hopefully q5s with thx. And I always use balanced out. M11 is the best I've heard besides the Sony wm1z and ak sp1000. Oh the ibasso dx220 sounded good too, but was too laggy for me.

Oh colorfly u8 sounds amazing, but it has pretty lame support. Tried topping nx4 dsd ifi xdsd and dragonfly red too. All nice but I still like the sound of m11 better-   imo of course.  thought dragonfly and the topping sounded too digital and the xdsd had kind of a smallish sound stage, which is imaginary but it was boxed in a bit- hard to explain.

I'm sure cayin n8 sounds divine, and lpt sounds heavenly but I'm not spending 2 or 3 grand on a dap.

Oh and a quick funny story. .... I was just running around yelling at my dog with m&ms in my left hand eating them. Well I took an aleve out of the cupboard to take when I went upstairs and put it in my left hand and proceeded yelling at and chasing the dog and you guessed it ... I chewed up an alieve with the m&ms ...     nasty. 

Of course I blame the dog!


----------



## sinquito

Ghawke said:


> Not sure how power hungry they are but to fully drive my DT 1770 pro I had to get the AM5 for the X7ii.



Yes, I am pretty sure that the issue is the Amp module and not the DAC, I have read tha the AM5 is the one module with more output power, so maybe that is one way to go with this DAC. I have not heard the DT1770 but from memory the DT770 and DT880 (both 250 ohms) needed more volume on the pot to sound as loud as the HD600.



Mad Max said:


> The E5 has ouput buffers that work best with high impedance headphones, it will have the edge against most other amps when it comes to making HD6x0 and 250-ohm/600-ohm Beyers sing as well as they can out of portable gear.
> A quick search of the thread brings up no results for the particular buffer, so I assume Q5(s) uses a different buffer if any, likely best suited to low impedance cans like most people use with portable setups.
> Indeed, this amp probably isn't for you.
> You're stuck with the E5 as far as I know.
> ...



Actually the NX4 DSD that I got two weeks ago sounds just as full and loud as the E5, maybe the E5 is a bit louder, but there is zero hiss on IEMs on the Topping, plus it sounds less colored.



FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. Although Q5s is the update version for Q5, it is sharing the same device authorization including RF authorization and USB DAC driver. So when working as Bluetooth receiver or USB DAC, the list shows Q5 still. However, Q5 and Q5s are using different MAC address . So in FiiO Music app, they could still be distinguished to Q5 and Q5s.
> 2. We are sorry that we sent the wrong module to you. But what you order is with am1 promotion bundle.You just add one usd to get the module no matter am1/am0/am3. We will send a new one am1 via post but it doesn't means we need refund you 100usd. Thanks for your understanding!
> ...



Once I get the AM1 I will close the dispute on Aliexpress, I know that I did not pay a difference of 100 dollars, but that is the cost of a new Amp module right?



KopaneDePooj said:


> Maybe there is something wrong with your unit? My Q5 drives the HD 6XX very good on balanced (never go past 12 o'clock) and on the SE the volume moves one hour more in terms of power... So what is 11 o'clock on balanced is about 12 o'clock single ended.
> But these are loud volumes, I generally listen on 11 o'clock balanced with my HD6XX.
> It is also true that "loud" is a very relative term when not properly measured. I found that many people listen at what I would call "scary" volumes. I'd go deaf after one song...



I would consider myself a quiet listener. On high gain I can get a quite loud listening experience on the Q5s with the HD600 but there is not much left on the pot, see, 12 o'clock is not half of the volume as the pot will only reach something like 4 or 5 o'clock.




elNan said:


> If you want to drive open and (somewhat) power hungry headphones using only SE outputs, maybe what you need is not a portable device but a stationary one, maybe something like the JDS Atom or the DX3 Pro (for a DAC/Amp combo) would be more suited for you.
> 
> Saludos compa!



I thought about the DX3 Pro, but I want to be able to use the DAC laying on my bed listening to music, so battery power was a most. Actually the LG G5 HiFi Friend DAC/AMP sound on my PC pretty lound on the HD600 at 35%, so I know that is not an issue with seize, also, like I said before the NX4 and E5 sound also louder being battery power and portable (the NX4 is smaller).

Salu2 cali2 !


----------



## actorlife

Hooray winner announced tomorrow. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Timoteew

Senna said:


> Can’t really call this a review, but having listened to it for a couple of days now I am starting to become a bit more familiar with the Q5S.
> 
> I have been streaming Spotify over bluetooth and listening to my B&W P7s, a headset I like so much I bought a second pair when it was removed from their lineup. For those who are not too familiar with this one it isn’t the most neutral one out there, but somewhat warm sounding if that serves as a description, which suits my preferences perfectly. So what did I learn about the Q5S - simply put I’m in love. It sounds as though a veil has been lifted from the music, and the P7s are truly shining. Gone is the slightly lush and indesticint bass, replaced by a crisp tight slam that I never thought my headset capable of. Vocals are natural without ever becoming sharp, it feels as though the singer has taken a step closer, slightly more emphasized, but without ever becoming exaggerated or tiring. For someone who has a thing vocals, and female singers in particular, this is heaven.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your observations! I noticed you have a Fiio E12? How would you say it compares to the AM3E amp onboard the Q5S? I'm attracted to the high power output of the E12/A5 for the Tin P1, though of course I'm sure the balanced output of the Q5S would be plenty sufficient for driving them.


----------



## Leetransform25

Has anyone shared some sort of comparison between the Q5s and the M11? I figured someone would have already but haven't seen any as of yet


----------



## Senna

Timoteew said:


> Hi thanks for your observations! I noticed you have a Fiio E12? How would you say it compares to the AM3E amp onboard the Q5S? I'm attracted to the high power output of the E12/A5 for the Tin P1, though of course I'm sure the balanced output of the Q5S would be plenty sufficient for driving them.



Without any other amp modules available for comparison it is very hard to tell exactly how good the AM3E is, not to mention that both my P7s and my Fidelio X2s (my other preferred headset) are quite easy to drive. Even so I never found the Q5S to run out of breath. It might lack the raw power of the E12, but to me it feels more refined and simply higher end. Even when I crank up the volume I never feel there is a shortage of power, and all those alluring traits present and lower listening volumes remain intact. Again a trickier load might change this, but with the gear I use I'd say it keeps up with the E12 in regards to power, and that is a pretty solid compliment.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 7, 2019)

I would also suggest that while in general I do not hear differences in DACs to any significant degree, two recent experiences have me at least wondering if I am hearing differences. I was using the Q5 as my DAC with my NAD M3. I really enjoyed the signature as both devices are slightly mellow with an emphasis on listenability and less on absolute detail retrieval. At least that is my take. I decided to grab an affordable DAC that measures well and by all accounts sounds very good, the SMSL SU-8. I felt at once that it was more focused on detail retrieval, less soft sounding than the Q5. It seemed pretty obvious, but I did absolutely no testing so that is just a sighted listening impression.

As per the poster above with his P7 experience (I owned and loved the wireless P7) noted, I actually find the Q5s to be more detail retrieval sounding than the Q5 (I know the other poster didn't say that, but the lifting of the veil was what I was keying in on). As we know, the whole is the sum of the parts so while it seems unlikely that the DAC chips should be in anyway audibly different than the DAC chips in the Q5, perhaps with the other changes the Q5s simply reveals something different? I do not know, nor am I posting this as fact, just a general and early impression. When I have time to compare the Q5 and Q5s head to head more in depth I will. I would be curious if anybody else is hearing the difference. It could all be in my mind and I fully acknowledge that.


----------



## pstickne (Aug 7, 2019)

abitdeef said:


> Well of course it does, otherwise all daps would sound exactly the same.  Just clarifying that all DACS do the exact same thing, and the output specs (without load) can't be audibly improved upon. That extra 3 or 4 decibels of snr in the new dac model, won't be audibly realised, because it would deafen you
> 
> If you take brand x dac and brand y dac and put them in the exact same circuit configuration with the same LPF you're not going to hear any difference.


I wonder if there might be _even other_ DPS settings or tweaks routinely employed by various designs employ to .. purposefully uhh, tint or 'add house character to', the sound.

My (and I'm likely going to get some flak for this) preference on "subjective sound" is iPhone 6 SE > Q5 > ES100 :}

The ES100 has at least one 'proprietary' DSP option, and I've no idea how roll on/off filters (or are these the same low pass filters?) fit in. Then as soon as any EQ


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 7, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> I would also suggest that while in general I do not hear differences in DACs to any significant degree, two recent experiences have me at least wondering if I am hearing differences. I was using the Q5 as my DAC with my NAD M3. I really enjoyed the signature as both devices are slightly mellow with an emphasis on listenability and less on absolute detail retrieval. At least that is my take. I decided to grab an affordable DAC that measures well and by all accounts sounds very good, the SMSL SU-8. I felt at once that it was more focused on detail retrieval, less soft sounding than the Q5. It seemed pretty obvious, but I did absolutely no testing so that is just a sighted listening impression.
> 
> As per the poster above with his P7 experience (I owned and loved the wireless P7) noted, I actually find the Q5s to be more detail retrieval sounding than the Q5 (I know the other poster didn't say that, but the lifting of the veil was what I was keying in on). As we know, the whole is the sum of the parts so while it seems unlikely that the DAC chips should be in anyway audibly different than the DAC chips in the Q5, perhaps with the other changes the Q5s simply reveals something different? I do not know, nor am I posting this as fact, just a general and early impression. When I have time to compare the Q5 and Q5s head to head more in depth I will. I would be curious if anybody else is hearing the difference. It could all be in my mind and I fully acknowledge that.



Well besides the dacs they upgraded the caps and reworked the power supply and LPF and have a new clock system. Kind of like what they did to the m11 which is a big upgrade from the previous m series daps.

So they did put quite a bit of work into the q5s.

I mean look at the power out schematic of the Q5- sorry wrong schematic 


Now look at the power output circuit of Q5s


----------



## Senna

Sonic Defender said:


> As per the poster above with his P7 experience (I owned and loved the wireless P7) noted, I actually find the Q5s to be more detail retrieval sounding than the Q5 (I know the other poster didn't say that, but the lifting of the veil was what I was keying in on).



The "veil comment" was a bit of a cliché, but I very much agree with what you are saying here. There was a distinct feel of "more" of the music being revealed, each individual instrument becoming more audible, the subtle nuances of the sound stage becoming more evident...details. BUT never compromising the joy of the music. I very much subscribe to the  school of listenability, and to my ears the Q5S still delivers that.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 7, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> I would also suggest that while in general I do not hear differences in DACs to any significant degree, two recent experiences have me at least wondering if I am hearing differences. I was using the Q5 as my DAC with my NAD M3. I really enjoyed the signature as both devices are slightly mellow with an emphasis on listenability and less on absolute detail retrieval. At least that is my take. I decided to grab an affordable DAC that measures well and by all accounts sounds very good, the SMSL SU-8. I felt at once that it was more focused on detail retrieval, less soft sounding than the Q5. It seemed pretty obvious, but I did absolutely no testing so that is just a sighted listening impression.
> 
> As per the poster above with his P7 experience (I owned and loved the wireless P7) noted, I actually find the Q5s to be more detail retrieval sounding than the Q5 (I know the other poster didn't say that, but the lifting of the veil was what I was keying in on). As we know, the whole is the sum of the parts so while it seems unlikely that the DAC chips should be in anyway audibly different than the DAC chips in the Q5, perhaps with the other changes the Q5s simply reveals something different? I do not know, nor am I posting this as fact, just a general and early impression. When I have time to compare the Q5 and Q5s head to head more in depth I will. I would be curious if anybody else is hearing the difference. It could all be in my mind and I fully acknowledge that.





pstickne said:


> I wonder if there might be _even other_ DPS settings or tweaks routinely employed by various designs employ to .. purposefully uhh, tint or 'add house character to', the sound.
> 
> My (and I'm likely going to get some flak for this) preference on "subjective sound" is iPhone 6 SE > Q5 > ES100 :}
> 
> The ES100 has at least one 'proprietary' DSP option, and I've no idea how roll on/off filters (or are these the same low pass filters?) fit in. Then as soon as any EQ



There are programmable filters built into dacs that engineers and designers can mess with, along with LPF filters and roll off filters. And I'm sure in some units there is dsp going on behind the scenes.

Ouch lol, man an iPhone sounds so digital and congested even compared to something like ap80 or m9, let alone q5s.

Well what I imagine q5s to sound like. I'd return it asap and save yourself some money and just use iPhone and ess.

I'm sure balanced would sound better but even the se should sound weightier and more natural and less congested than an iPhone 6SE.  With 2 dacs and all those caps and power it should leave that cirrus soc in the dust. Unless you're talking about using it with a separate amp or dac- because it sure isn't going to drive the senn 600s

But then again, I've never really listened to the se out of the m11, maybe the q5 se is weak. I know if the q5s plus the am3d doesn't sound better than m11- back she goes.


----------



## K0r3Uptd

Would I get much benefit from stacking the Q5s with my M11?  Or would that be pretty much redundant?  I do like the idea of that bass boost switch on the Q5s.


----------



## pstickne (Aug 7, 2019)

K0r3Uptd said:


> Would I get much benefit from stacking the Q5s with my M11?  Or would that be pretty much redundant?  I do like the idea of that bass boost switch on the Q5s.


Too minimal and not enough control with the little bass-boost switch. Go with a full EQ source instead (should be included with any DAP, IMOHO).

</twocents>


----------



## sinquito

K0r3Uptd said:


> Would I get much benefit from stacking the Q5s with my M11?  Or would that be pretty much redundant?  I do like the idea of that bass boost switch on the Q5s.


If it's the same DAC wouldn't you be better off with an AMP, you know a portable powerful amp.


----------



## Samuel777

IMO flagships Q5S or AM3D - Flagship Bluetooth DAC & AMP, Dual AK4493 DAC chips, Amplifier Module AM3E with 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Output, USB/Bluetooth/SPDIF/Line Input :
A must have !


----------



## abitdeef

sinquito said:


> If it's the same DAC wouldn't you be better off with an AMP, you know a portable powerful amp.



Yep unless you get the thx module or another higher power module. And I'm sure fiio will have some kind of korg tube model to compete with ibasso. So if you want more flexibility and don't want to use multiple amps I think this is a good thing.

However if you're happy with m11 of course I don't see how the q5s would benefit you at all. I'm only getting it because I know I will buy the m11 pro for the thx amp. I can use any of my daps or my phone and sell m11 and not pay another 600 dollars or whatever for pro.

That's just me though, I know I will have a hard time resisting the pro. Plus I've has so many daps, this modular approach might help me save some cash ha ha


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> Yep unless you get the thx module or another higher power module. And I'm sure fiio will have some kind of korg tube model to compete with ibasso. So if you want more flexibility and don't want to use multiple amps I think this is a good thing.
> 
> However if you're happy with m11 of course I don't see how the q5s would benefit you at all. I'm only getting it because I know I will buy the m11 pro for the thx amp. I can use any of my daps or my phone and sell m11 and not pay another 600 dollars or whatever for pro.
> 
> That's just me though, I know I will have a hard time resisting the pro. Plus I've has so many daps, this modular approach might help me save some cash ha ha


Or spend more cash


----------



## abitdeef

Cevisi said:


> Or spend more cash



Yep there's always that option  I mean I think somebody in the m11 thread has the q5 and am3d hitched to their m11 and says it's the best portable thing they've heard. 

And all that is still cheaper than a mid fi dap like n6ii or wm1a or ak futura.


----------



## pstickne

abitdeef said:


> Yep there's always that option  I mean I think somebody in the m11 thread has the q5 and am3d hitched to their m11 and says it's the best portable thing they've heard.
> 
> And all that is still cheaper than a mid fi dap like n6ii or wm1a or ak futura.


Many people here, uhh, very subjective statements without quantitative support.  It’s all part of “the game”. Your money.


----------



## kaushama

Q5S line input supports balanced input? It has balanced DAC/Amp circuitry inside.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 7, 2019)

pstickne said:


> Many people here, uhh, very subjective statements without quantitative support.  It’s all part of “the game”. Your money.



Yes all are statements are subjective here. They're just personal opinions.  What's good sound? Clean sterile sound, exacting sound? Warm analog sound? Somewhere in between?

Doesn't matter, if they say it's the best sound they've heard. Who an I to argue? I might not agree but it doesn't matter. Like when someone says they prefer an iPhone 6SE over an supposed mid/hi end amp. - that's great, be done and save yourself some money 

After you're hear a while you take all the comments/statements with a huge helping of salt. I know what I like, they know what they like that's all that matters.

I'll check the q5 out and am3d out tomorrow and see for myself. I've had lots of stuff that was highly praised that was meh to me. Always best to trust your own ears. And of course pretty much all hobbies/leisure activities cost money one way or another.


----------



## Timoteew

kaushama said:


> Q5S line input supports balanced input? It has balanced DAC/Amp circuitry inside.


I believe the line in and out is single ended only.


----------



## VielenDanke

The Q5s looks very beautiful!


----------



## Mad Max (Aug 7, 2019)

As far as Q5 DAC versus M11, just play the same lossless file through each, record their outputs through an Audient ID44, and then share the recordings here for us all to find out if they sound different or not.
Due to the complexity of this stuff, I'd wager that the Q5(s) may sound better because it is not a DAP with a lot more than amp/DAC circuitry going on.




abitdeef said:


> There are programmable filters built into dacs that engineers and designers can mess with, along with LPF filters and roll off filters. And I'm sure in some units there is dsp going on behind the scenes...


Every DAC chip has a filter, it's part of how they all work, anyone feel free to correct me.
ESS and some AKM DACs have multiple, selectable filters.
It's like changing the filters in a digital synthesizer like the Kingkorg or Ultranova, they all sound a bit different and allow you to customize the sound to taste.
The filter in a DAC is for removing digital noise that results from the digital-to-analogue conversion process or something. In most DAC chips, it's not configurable.
Then the external filter using an opamp or discrete circuitry is a different can of worms I've not read about.


----------



## Currawong

Cevisi said:


> It has definitely less power than they say. my es 100 puts out more power and can driver harder to drive headphones like my dt770 better. I am really not sure if there is really the hardware they say in it.





sinquito said:


> Yes, I am pretty sure that the issue is the Amp module and not the DAC, I have read tha the AM5 is the one module with more output power, so maybe that is one way to go with this DAC.





sinquito said:


> I am pretty sure that balanced output will sound louder, no doubt, the thing is, I don't have any balanced cables, most are 50 dollars each. I seriously don't plan on buying balanced cables, especially if a headphone I like does not offer the option without modding. Maybe I will buy a cable for my Sennheiser HD600 since the stock is too long and I was planning to replaced anyway, but going balanced limits my playback options... first world problems I guess.





maxngck said:


> My friend test Q5S using his Sony Z7 with 3.5mm unbalanced. His comment is that Q5S totally lack of power to drive it as he already turned to the max volume. I cant comment much on this as he does not have any balanced cable. But i am definately sure that balanced output will sure giving more juices to such hard to drive headphones or iem.



This is the problem with portable gear these days. It's not the fault of the manufacturers, but the customers. MANY people demand that products have a balanced output, believing that it is better. This is reinforced by designs with much lower-powered single-ended outputs, giving the false impression that balanced is better _in general._ The manufacturers decide on the max power output of the amp design and apply that to the balanced output. They could easily have just done the same with a single-ended amp inside their DAPs (the AM5 module is a perfect example of this) and we wouldn't have this clusterfork of unnecessary balanced IEM cable plugs. The net result is: If you aren't willing to either buy the AM5 or get a balanced cable, then you don't get what you paid for from the Q5S.



mfaverooo said:


> Quick question, is SQ very different between the q5s and the m11 used as a dac mode? I ask because the fac chip is the same, right? The main difference would be the amp card...





Leetransform25 said:


> Has anyone shared some sort of comparison between the Q5s and the M11? I figured someone would have already but haven't seen any as of yet


I will in my review, if you can wait.



K0r3Uptd said:


> Would I get much benefit from stacking the Q5s with my M11?


Maybe if FiiO made versions out of copper or steel like A&K did, then you could use them as weights at the gym.


----------



## dcime (Aug 7, 2019)

abitdeef said:


> The m11 wipes the floor with the R3, and since the q5 is basically an m11 without a screen, well there you go.
> 
> But as long as you're happy with it, that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic Defender

K0r3Uptd said:


> Would I get much benefit from stacking the Q5s with my M11?  Or would that be pretty much redundant?  I do like the idea of that bass boost switch on the Q5s.


Hard to say, likely pretty redundant as the M11 by all accounts is already a very competent device. Bass boost is nice at the hardware level (depending how it is implemented) but frankly a gentle eq adjustment can get you there to and I would argue just as well (unless the eq is poorly designed).


----------



## dcime

The Q5 is not the the M11 without a screen. It's totally dependent on an Apple or Android source. It is absolutely more iOs biased.

As far as wiping the floor..I sincerely doubt you ever really listened to a R3. The Hiby R3 is leaps and bounds ahead of anything in its class based on its price point and feature set!

I know this and am not just sending a random comment, I owned all of them and find the Hiby R3 accells at doing it all. The SNR is basically non existent. The control over the output is more customizable than any other device I've ever owned. Balanced connection to my ATH-MSR7's is outstanding!!

So enjoy your M11 and ask yourself, where's the smartphone keypad? At least give up the wireless ac...jeez...


----------



## kaushama

Timoteew said:


> I believe the line in and out is single ended only.


That's a pity as if it had balanced line in feature I would have used AM3D amp section for my Wmia.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

Having a Balanced out changes everything for the better!


----------



## kaushama

But if it gave the ability to feed balanced signal in, it would have been a very useful IO ability as an amp.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

kaushama said:


> But if it gave the ability to feed balanced signal in, it would have been a very useful IO ability as an amp.


Why would you want balanced in port? Balanced always available in through the usb port  right?


----------



## kaushama

For a source which has a balanced output of course.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

K0r3Uptd said:


> Would I get much benefit from stacking the Q5s with my M11?  Or would that be pretty much redundant?  I do like the idea of that bass boost switch on the Q5s.


It would be redundant. But if you need more driving power better get the FiiO A5. It also has a bass boost.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

abitdeef said:


> Yep there's always that option  I mean I think somebody in the m11 thread has the q5 and am3d hitched to their m11 and says it's the best portable thing they've heard.
> 
> And all that is still cheaper than a mid fi dap like n6ii or wm1a or ak futura.


In that case it could be any phone instead of the M11, and hooked up to the Q5 it would sound absolutely the same... But because he made a juicier double burger with the M11 / Q5 / AM3D he must justify it psychologically so it has to be the "best he ever heard"


----------



## KopaneDePooj

dcime said:


> The Q5 is not the the M11 without a screen. It's totally dependent on an Apple or Android source. It is absolutely more iOs biased.


It's not more iOS biased, it works the same on Android too. It's just not officially supported on Android because of the wide array of implementations on the market.


----------



## Parjolio

I tested an q5s...and it's mind blowing...on my 660s....with lg v20. I cannot wait to buy it!


----------



## HypnoticDJ (Aug 8, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> It would be redundant. But if you need more driving power better get the FiiO A5. It also has a bass boost.


The M11 is an all in one device. As another poster said, " The M11 is a Q5S with a screen."
I find that very odd owning all of these devices including a Note 9 through friends and work. The M11 is 1 step away from being a smartphone.  Too close for my liking. At $450 US Dollars just to experience Android dumbed down or "heavily modified". Older version too. 7 I believe. Android is on 9 now. If you are an iOs user you will surely be dissapointed. After much thought, I believe the Q5S is the best choice in a stack. Problem is, Q5S is too difficult to use with Android OTG. It seems to be iOs biased. So the saga continues and we all talk about it day and night.
I believe the answer to all is to have a dedicated, powerful, non Android based DAP
 Linux would be the natural choice as it has already been implemented in some DAP,s. Not successful enough however to "rule the roost." Just yet. Its an ongoing struggle because smartphones are so advanced now that it's almost past the point of needing a seperate Amp/DAC stack. Crazy but true. The  money shot is in the "all in one DAP." Power it up properly and there you go. All in.one. This is only my subjective opinion.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

KopaneDePooj said:


> In that case it could be any phone instead of the M11, and hooked up to the Q5 it would sound absolutely the same... But because he made a juicier double burger with the M11 / Q5 / AM3D he must justify it psychologically so it has to be the "best he ever heard"


Much agreed!


----------



## Timoteew (Aug 8, 2019)

kaushama said:


> That's a pity as if it had balanced line in feature I would have used AM3D amp section for my Wmia.


Sure, though even if it did have balanced line in (and I'm unaware of any portable amp that does), 3.5mm TRRS cables are pretty hard to come by. You could always connect the Q5S to your WM1A via USB and use it as a digital transport, unless you're intent on using the internal DAC of your player that is!


----------



## kaushama

Timoteew said:


> Sure, though even if it did have balanced line in (and I'm unaware of any portable amp that does), 3.5mm TRRS cables are pretty hard to come by. You could always connect the Q5S to your WM1A via USB and use it as a transport, unless you're intent on using the internal DAC of your player that is!


Of course! I have got wmport to USB cable. I just wanted to check AM3D amp section of Q5S stand alone as a balanced amp. Another use of it would be charging while listening. Because that option would free the USB port for charging.
I am already building cables for my Focal clear and HE1000 V2 with pentaconn balanced configurations. So it is easy to have TRRS to TRRS cable. (-:


----------



## KopaneDePooj

HypnoticDJ said:


> (...) Problem is, Q5S is too difficult to use with Android OTG. It seems to be iOs biased. (...)


But why do you find it more difficult to use with Android OTG than iOS? You just plug the cable and it works. Use it with UAPP on any Android phone from the last 5 years an it works perfectly Hi-Res, DSD and all. Not iOS biased at all.


----------



## Timoteew

kaushama said:


> Of course! I have got wmport to USB cable. I just wanted to check AM3D amp section of Q5S stand alone as a balanced amp. Another use of it would be charging while listening. Because that option would free the USB port for charging.
> I am already building cables for my Focal clear and HE1000 V2 with pentaconn balanced configurations. So it is easy to have TRRS to TRRS cable. (-:


Ahh right, I understand!


----------



## HypnoticDJ

KopaneDePooj said:


> But why do you find it more difficult to use with Android OTG than iOS? You just plug the cable and it works. Use it with UAPP on any Android phone from the last 5 years an it works perfectly Hi-Res, DSD and all. Not iOS biased at all.


Its baby sibling Q1 Mark II was a nightmare with UAPP on my Note 9 with latest updates Android 9 Pie. Returned it.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Parjolio said:


> I tested an q5s...and it's mind blowing...on my 660s....with lg v20. I cannot wait to buy it!


So don't wait! It is already available at AVstore


----------



## KopaneDePooj

HypnoticDJ said:


> Its baby sibling Q1 Mark II was a nightmare with UAPP on my Note 9 with latest updates Android 9 Pie. Returned it.


Did you have problems with other players too? Maybe it was an UAPP issue with that specific phone. The developers at UAPP are very active in pushing updates for various devices and they have an excellent customer support.


----------



## tolis626

On some phones, OTG needs to be enabled by hand. You may also need to go to developer options and force it to output audio via USB.


----------



## FiiO

Timoteew said:


> I believe the line in and out is single ended only.


valid post stops in this floor~


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 8, 2019)

deleted.


----------



## FiiO (Aug 8, 2019)

Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an Q5S or AM3D'

Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：

The valid post is from #410 to #1030, so there are 620 posts in total.

The only one winner for Q5s(0.55) is @gibby (410+620x0.55=741).

The winners for AM3D(0.35 and 0.75)are @Cevisi (410+620x0.35=627) and @kaushama (410+620x0.75=875).

Congratulation！

Please send your address information including name, address, telephone number, post code to @FiiO via PM.

Thank you~


----------



## kaushama (Aug 8, 2019)

Timoteew said:


> Ahh right, I understand!


And it would have been nice to see what improvements AM3D would bring when WM1A used with THX AAA tech.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Congrats @ all winners !!!


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 8, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an Q5S or AM3D'
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：
> 
> ...



@FiiO
I think that a mistake was made at the calculations...:

410+620x0.55=*751 *(your calculation of 741 is wrong)
410+620x0.35=627  = OK
410+620x0.75=875 = OK


----------



## abitdeef

KopaneDePooj said:


> In that case it could be any phone instead of the M11, and hooked up to the Q5 it would sound absolutely the same... But because he made a juicier double burger with the M11 / Q5 / AM3D he must justify it psychologically so it has to be the "best he ever heard"



Yep, bit since they already had the m11, why not? They basically got and m11 pro.


----------



## reddington

Lucked out yet again  Someday.

Congrats to all winners.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 8, 2019)

dcime said:


> The Q5 is not the the M11 without a screen. It's totally dependent on an Apple or Android source. It is absolutely more iOs biased.
> 
> As far as wiping the floor..I sincerely doubt you ever really listened to a R3. The Hiby R3 is leaps and bounds ahead of anything in its class based on its price point and feature set!
> 
> ...



I owned an R3 for about 2 months, and every other small dap- cowon plenue d2, cayin n3, Sony a45, fiio m6, ap80 and the R3 was one of my least favorites for sound- not that it sounded bad it just lacked the clarity of say m0, or ap80. I know it has mseb but I'm talking about stock sound. The m11 is leagues above it in resolution, power and soundstage imo. It's still a nice little dap, it just wasn't my cup of tea.

And I'm not sure what you're trying to get at with the phone comments- I was referring to the audio output as far as q5 being like m11.

Anyways I sold my R3, but like I said if you enjoy it that's all that matters. Some people don't like fiio or m11, that doesn't diminish my enjoyment of it. These are just all personal views we're sharing, not absolutes.


----------



## hbmorrison

Still no Q5S on the Amazon UK store. I've been so patient :cry_emoji:


----------



## Timoteew (Aug 8, 2019)

hannahjherself said:


> Still no Q5S on the Amazon UK store. I've been so patient :cry_emoji:


I've been waiting for the Amazon UK store to stock the Q5S too. I contacted Fiio and they guess it'll probably be available towards the end of the month.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I got Q5s yesterday 

MAN, I feel like the detail improved over the original Q5, having them side by side


----------



## gibby

FiiO said:


> Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an Q5S or AM3D'
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：
> 
> ...



Wow!  Unbelievable!  Thank you @FiiO


----------



## kaushama

FiiO said:


> Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an Q5S or AM3D'
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：
> 
> ...



I got AM3D?  Thank you FIIO!


----------



## SenyorC

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## abitdeef

I got m11 pro and m15  wow thank you fiio!!


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an Q5S or AM3D'
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：
> 
> ...


Thank you fiio. I sended you a pm  iam so happy


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 8, 2019)

I'll be testing mine out today when I get it and will see how it sounds. Get your 4.4 cables and adapters ready. I'm not sure if I'm going to listen to the stock amp first, or just put the aaa on straight away.

Congrats


----------



## sinquito

I am having issues charging the unit, when I plug it on the pc all the blue input leds flash at the same time. I thought that it was my computer so I installed the drivers (was using the unit with USB 1.1 mode). So I got a cellphone charger and plug it and the same behaviour, all blue leds flash at the same time. This is weird, because the day that I got the Q5s I put it to charge and all went normal.


----------



## Mad Max

does it have a "reset" button?
press it with a needle


----------



## Ghawke

My Q5s at last arrived yesterday at 10am. I took quite sometime to arrive in the UK but once the Q5s was in Parcel Force's hand it arrived at my door within 24 hours. So from ordering to delivery was 14 days. As soon as it arrived I added the AM3D I have had since April, put my X7ii back in the K5 dock, and tried out DT1770, Sony MDR-1AM2 (4.4) and FH5 (4.4). All sounded great, when the Q5s was used wired to M6 and my phone. I also tried LDAC with M6, Shanling M0 and my phone taking them for a test walk and I had no break up or drop out. Had to see a client today and took the Q5s LDAC linked to my phone and did not once experience drop out. I wish I had my DM7s back but as there are being replaced by Linsoul, I will just have to wait. So far I am very happy with the Q5s, so much so that I can see my SR15 finding it's way onto eBay.


----------



## sinquito

Mad Max said:


> does it have a "reset" button?
> press it with a needle



Yes I tried that, so I kept think about this issue, and I switched the micro USB cable to a cheap cable I got at work that has a Type C connector, micro USB and Lightning (just charging it seems) on the same end, this cheap cable did it.
I was using the micro USB cable that I got with the NX4 DSD which I was also using to listen with the PC, but seems does not work to charging the Fiio. So maybe the Topping Cable is different, or maybe the Fiio is picky with it's USB connection.


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> My Q5s at last arrived yesterday at 10am. I took quite sometime to arrive in the UK but once the Q5s was in Parcel Force's hand it arrived at my door within 24 hours. So from ordering to delivery was 14 days. As soon as it arrived I added the AM3D I have had since April, put my X7ii back in the K5 dock, and tried out DT1770, Sony MDR-1AM2 (4.4) and FH5 (4.4). All sounded great, when the Q5s was used wired to M6 and my phone. I also tried LDAC with M6, Shanling M0 and my phone taking them for a test walk and I had no break up or drop out. Had to see a client today and took the Q5s LDAC linked to my phone and did not once experience drop out. I wish I had my DM7s back but as there are being replaced by Linsoul, I will just have to wait. So far I am very happy with the Q5s, so much so that I can see my SR15 finding it's way onto eBay.


Mines still in China or Singapore and we ordered the same day. Glad you got yours bud. Hopefully mine won't be too long


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 8, 2019)

I can tell you right off that the balanced out on the stock amp sounds pretty much identical to the m11 with a good source.

I'm sure it will be even a bit better with USB connection. Getting ready to try bluetooth and am3d. Very nice so far. Oh, and did try the SE quickly and balanced is much better as expected.

Tried the am3d and while it's not night and day from the stock am3e which is excellent in it's own right...But, the am3d seems to be more exacting and have more control over pretty much everything. The sound stage is huge with this module, very expansive and the treble seems a bit more elevated from the sock module.

It sounds extremely clear and more source dependent. This is going to reveal bad sources more, and it seems like it's more powerful. It's hard no to be impressed with the stage and positioning. Oh after trying some faves yeah the thx module is really impressive, timing is awesome and the attack and decay on percussion is right on making stuff sound really natural and realistic- especially with well mastered stuff.

 sub bass hits hard too. Great dynamics. Only problem I see is it's pretty neutral and revealing and on my crappy recordings ouch! The stock module like the m11 smooths them over a bit. I can probably solve that with some eq ing. M11 is pretty revealing itself but not as exacting. Maybe the module will 'smooth' out after some hours. That burn in thing.  Man, Steely Dan's Aja  sounds like I'm in the studio with them. A really nicely mastered recording there. I'm creaming over the sound of the Fender Rhodes 

Ok tried bluetooth and it worked flawlessly and sounded amazing. Although the light was purple with all the devices I tried and they were transmitting ldac which according to the quick start should be green?- skip that ldac is white which is like a lavender, I read LHDC as LDAC aptx is purple which is darker so all is well. 

Have to find out how to check the battery.

Stock module is wonderful, no problems with the sound at all.

Oh and the build of the unit and modules is impeccable. The screws came out nice and everything fits very flush. They even had a little rubber cover for the board contacts on the amp module. Pairing it with baby m6.


----------



## Ghawke

I am using the Fiio CLO6 cable to link. Does it make any difference to sound? I wonder.


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> I am using the Fiio CLO6 cable to link. Does it make any difference to sound? I wonder.



I'm probably sure it's better to link USB. Mine is on the way. You'll get a digital signal to feed it- more accurate for the dacs and amps.


----------



## bgtip

The UK amazon Q5s scam lasted 48 hrs. Now again there is no Q5s in the search results.


----------



## Wyd4

Honestly thinking one of these would be perfect for the commute/use at work!!
Much more practical and probably sound better than what I have!!!


----------



## OneL0ve

Did i win yet?


----------



## OneL0ve

maxngck said:


> Oh do u mean Mojo is even hotter?
> 
> Wonder when Fiio will give Q5S a lesther case?



I loved the Mojo, but i needed a bass boost button.


----------



## kaushama

Ifi IDSD Bl, Ifi XDSD, Chord Mojo and FIIO Q5 was often compared as portable DAC/AMP solution and I wonder how new Q5S + AM3D would do in that battle?


----------



## kaushama

Feature-wise IFI always had been in the front for all in one solutions. They always had been praised for their swife-army knife audio solutions. But when comes to features Q5S beats all of them for its balanced output and I/O options. Its sound quality that needs to be compared specially paired with AM3D. 
I guess and feel FIIO has a winner here.


----------



## Cevisi

Do somebody know the output impedance of AM3E and AM3D ?


----------



## warriorpoet

Sonic Defender said:


> You seem to be equating the bad luck and poor service that you had with a vendor with the Q5s itself. Of course it gets hots, there are lots of electronics inside, why wouldn't it get hot? And of course the module you were mistakenly sent won't power the headphones you mentioned. It is very unfortunate that you were sent the wrong amp module, but you should direct your anger where it is deserved.
> 
> I just looked and the AM0 has no amplification section so how is it you can evaluate the amplification capability when you didn't have an actual amp module to test with? I'm confused. Could you please clarify this. I hope that the situation it gets rectified to your satisfaction and you get the proper amp module. Good luck.


Oh yikes.I hate getting a new shiny toy and not being able to use it!

Agreed on misdirected annoyance, but man, what a bummer.


----------



## FiiO

FiiO said:


> Winner Announcement of 'Post with Comment to Win an Q5S or AM3D'
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiastic participation. We now officially inform you that the winners of this giveaway：
> 
> ...



We are so sorry that we made a mistake in calculation.

The Winner for Q5S should be @KopaneDePooj  (410+620x0.55=751).

Please accept our sincere apology for bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## abitdeef

warriorpoet said:


> Oh yikes.I hate getting a new shiny toy and not being able to use it!
> 
> Agreed on misdirected annoyance, but man, what a bummer.



He is able to use it, it came with the am3d module. That's the stock one the device comes with.


----------



## warriorpoet

abitdeef said:


> He is able to use it, it came with the am3d module. That's the stock one the device comes with.


Are you sure? I thought it came with AM3E


----------



## abitdeef

FiiO said:


> We are so sorry that we made a mistake in calculation.
> 
> The Winner for Q5S should be @KopaneDePooj  (410+620x0.55=751).
> 
> ...



Hey Fiio, that was your fault. You should honor your word and give gibby a Q5s also.

Fair is fair, you announced him as a winner, just saying.


----------



## warriorpoet (Aug 8, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> But why do you find it more difficult to use with Android OTG than iOS? You just plug the cable and it works. Use it with UAPP on any Android phone from the last 5 years an it works perfectly Hi-Res, DSD and all. Not iOS biased at all.


Yes, this struck me as strange, too. OTG is plug n' play...

edit: apparently not on all phones. Live and learn!


----------



## abitdeef

warriorpoet said:


> Are you sure? I thought it came with AM3E



Oh yes, it's been a long day. Yes sorry I meant am3e  a fine module in it's own right.


----------



## abitdeef

warriorpoet said:


> Yes, this struck me as strange, too. OTG is plug n' play...



I've used mine on 3 android devices with no problems.


----------



## warriorpoet

abitdeef said:


> I've used mine on 3 android devices with no problems.


Me too, but with UAPP. Never tried it through other means; UAPP is just too good


----------



## abitdeef

warriorpoet said:


> Me too, but with UAPP. Never tried it through other means; UAPP is just too good



I just plugged and played  but uapp is really nice.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

abitdeef said:


> I just plugged and played  but uapp is really nice.


I had problems with my Samsung Note 9 altogether, mostly cable specific, with UAPP and FIIO Q1 MK II. Ending up having to return the Q1 MK II.
 Obviously (or not) I expect similar issues with the Q5s, as a result. Funny though, zero issues with desktop Fiio K3 I own and love. I dont get it. Again I am using a non rooted Samsung Note 9 with Android Pie, 9.0 latest up to date firmware. These issues only began after Pie 9.0 was implemented.  Anybody with knowledge of or owns a Note 9 feedback please?
Thank you!


----------



## HypnoticDJ

Subscribed


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 8, 2019)

HypnoticDJ said:


> I had problems with my Samsung Note 9 altogether, mostly cable specific, with UAPP and FIIO Q1 MK II. Ending up having to return the Q1 MK II.
> Obviously (or not) I expect similar issues with the Q5s, as a result. Funny though, zero issues with desktop Fiio K3 I own and love. I dont get it. Again I am using a non rooted Samsung Note 9 with Android Pie, 9.0 latest up to date firmware. These issues only began after Pie 9.0 was implemented.  Anybody with knowledge of or owns a Note 9 feedback please?
> Thank you!



I'm using a galaxy 10 with the latest pie with no issues. Haven't used uapp just neutron, fiio app, and hiby music. Might give it a try though out of curiosity. 

Just using fiio's own CL06 OTB cable, no problems. And for 13 bucks it's a pretty nice cable, very flexible.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

abitdeef said:


> I'm using a galaxy 10 with the latest pie with no issues. Haven't used uapp just neutron, fiio app, and hiby music. Might give it a try though out of curiosity.
> 
> Just using fiio's own CL06 OTB cable, no problems. And for 13 bucks it's a pretty nice cable, very flexible.


Probably its all software specific. Maybe its time for a full Android system reset. No biggie I guess. After all, I am starting to experiment with different DAP's. I like what I hear so far! More bang for your buck for sure.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

With a DAP, NO INTERRUPTIONS. I really like that!


----------



## ballog (Aug 9, 2019)

FiiO said:


> We are so sorry that we made a mistake in calculation.
> 
> The Winner for Q5S should be @KopaneDePooj  (410+620x0.55=751).
> 
> ...


@KopaneDePooj congrats bro . It's such fortunate that you noticed the mistake . So glad Fiio made amend. Enjoy your Q5s when it lands .


----------



## abitdeef

HypnoticDJ said:


> With a DAP, NO INTERRUPTIONS. I really like that!



I've mostly used daps on my q5s today, mostly m6 because it's small and I can control it with fiio link.


----------



## gibby (Aug 9, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## abitdeef

gibby said:


> so, @FiiO sends me a private message to tell me they made a mistake and I didn’t win.  Awesome!  They offer a $20 IEM instead.  What?



They should give you both Q5s, for the F up. Not your fault. C'mon fiio do the right thing.


----------



## Sonic Defender

abitdeef said:


> They should give you both Q5s, for the F up. Not your fault. C'mon fiio do the right thing.


Kind of feel the same way. That would crush me to be told I won, then to hear it was a mistake. Hope it all works out.


----------



## abitdeef

Also fiio, it appears the q5s is draining power off my m6 in USB mode. I thought that wasn't supposed to happen with the q5s.


----------



## abitdeef

Wow the ldac is utterly amazing on this thing. I'm having a hard time spotting any differences and I'm OCD listening 

I might just go wireless. I mean the ifi xdsd was close to wired but this..... I'm sure they're technical differences obviously but my ears can't hear any deficiencies.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 9, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Kind of feel the same way. That would crush me to be told I won, then to hear it was a mistake. Hope it all works out.



Well plus it would be the right thing to do in this instance. It's always beneficial to keep on the good side of your customers 

Good will goes a long way, and I have a very big mouth if I feel a company isn't acting in good faith. I mean since I'm a paying customer several times over. I like to feel all warm and fuzzy about a company I help support


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ballog said:


> @KopaneDePooj congrats bro . It's such fortunate that you noticed the mistake . So glad Fiio made amend. Enjoy your Q5s when it lands .


Thank you mate!
I'm happy but sad at the same time that it happened under these circumstances. I'm sorry for gibby and kinda feel the same as others... on the other hand I am the rightful winner. So... happy & sad.


----------



## ballog (Aug 9, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Thank you mate!
> I'm happy but sad at the same time that it happened under these circumstances. I'm sorry for gibby and kinda feel the same as others... on the other hand I am the rightful winner. So... happy & sad.


@KopaneDePooj  Yeah you're right. Wished @FiiO  could have honoured its engagement to @gibby as a form of respect to the Head-fi community. What's $350 to a big company like Fiio! Fiio would probably come out a big winner out of this situation (positive publicity and respect from the members and fanbase). One can only imagine the value of this thread to Fiio in respect to the Q5s marketing and sales figures - notwithstanding the great qualities of the Q5s.

PS. Btw @gibby if Fiio still insist on sending you the $20 F3, you should tell them to just shove it ..


----------



## bgtip

I don't need to win, I just want to buy Q5s and AM3D, but it's not avalable in UK. FiiO created enough hype already, why don't release them now?


----------



## tolis626

bgtip said:


> I don't need to win, I just want to buy Q5s and AM3D, but it's not avalable in UK. FiiO created enough hype already, why don't release them now?


Well, they were supposed to become available on the 4th in Greece, but mine is still nowhere to be seen. I'm kind of salty about it. Ok, the guy said that there was a delay with their shipment, I respect that, but at least I would've liked an ETA. Oh well, at least the 4.4mm cables I got for my HD58x and Tin T2s are arriving early next week, so by the time I get the Q5s I'll be able to enjoy all of my equipment with it (except for the MSR7, I have yet to convert those to balanced).


----------



## FiiO

gibby said:


> so, @FiiO sends me a private message to tell me they made a mistake and I didn’t win.  Awesome!  They offer a $20 IEM instead.  What?
> 
> _Dear friend,
> 
> ...



Dear friend,

 As i told you into the PM that i sent for you before:  If you could not accept my apology, I prefer to buy a Q5s for you personally when it is in stock again previously, because it is my personal mistake.

Now here i have a good news to share with you and all the fans that support to us , after reporting this case to my company, the head of our company decided to send the Q5s to you still. Please kindly note that it will take some days to sending you the Q5S because we do not have enough stock now. 

What we focus is our customers and our product , our team said i present for FiiO, the mistake that i made , FiiO still has responsibility to do it well. 

For FiiO, we always value the customers most, as you may see that we provide support to many old products released years ago. 

Sorry for any inconvenience that i brought and thank you for your kind understanding.   

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

bgtip said:


> I don't need to win, I just want to buy Q5s and AM3D, but it's not avalable in UK. FiiO created enough hype already, why don't release them now?


Dear friend,

It will be in stock again early next month.

Best regards


----------



## abitdeef

Good stuff Fiio! Gibby will be very happy! 

  Q5s is a great product.


----------



## abitdeef

KopaneDePooj said:


> Thank you mate!
> I'm happy but sad at the same time that it happened under these circumstances. I'm sorry for gibby and kinda feel the same as others... on the other hand I am the rightful winner. So... happy & sad.



Don't feel bad, you were the rightful winner, and everything worked out anyways you're both getting one


----------



## KopaneDePooj

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> As i told you into the PM that i sent for you before:  If you could not accept my apology, I prefer to buy a Q5s for you personally when it is in stock again previously, because it is my personal mistake.
> 
> ...





abitdeef said:


> Don't feel bad, you were the rightful winner, and everything worked out anyways you're both getting one



Yeah well... I feel much better now 
Thank you @FiiO !


----------



## ballog (Aug 9, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> As i told you into the PM that i sent for you before:  If you could not accept my apology, I prefer to buy a Q5s for you personally when it is in stock again previously, because it is my personal mistake.
> 
> ...


@FiiO Great move - this warrants a big round of applause! Like I said in an earlier post I have been a Fiio fan since 2008 with E3 mini amp and will probably remain one by the look of things. Keep up the good work Fiio!


----------



## Vitandus

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> As i told you into the PM that i sent for you before:  If you could not accept my apology, I prefer to buy a Q5s for you personally when it is in stock again previously, because it is my personal mistake.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience that i brought and thank you for your kind understanding.



I hope you didn’t get into too much trouble with your boss. People make mistakes, and a US$350 mistake is a marketing write off for FiiO. Mighty upstanding for you to offer to buy the Q5S personally. 谢谢！


----------



## Sonic Defender

Awesome FiiO, I knew that you would do the right thing! Very happy that a company I respect and support knows how to respect and support it's customers.


----------



## tolis626

Best price to performance marketing right there. Oh boy is this move gonna make you guys a lot of money. And I'm all for it. Well done Fiio, you had my money already, now you also have my respect.


----------



## gibby (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you again @FiiO.  I can't wait to get my new Q5s as promised.  It does say a lot and I'm happy to continue buying FiiO products. ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## OneL0ve

$100 off coupon for Q5 owners??


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 9, 2019)

gibby said:


> For full transparency, I have included the two additional private messages.  If you as the representative of @FiiO need to save your own money and purchase a Q5s from @FiiO to send to me, *please do not.* @FiiO should take care of that and not you as a hard working employee.  I have purchased several items from FiiO in the past to include an X1, X5, X5 III, D3, A5, F1, and Q5.  I may purchase an M11 as well.  Again, if @FiiO is not honoring the mistake and sending the Q5s themselves, then let's just drop the whole thing.  *Things happen and I accept your apology.*
> 
> I will also say that it's completely fair that the intended winner be congratulated and receive the Q5s as advertised.
> 
> ...



Damn that's very solid! He was really going to buy you one with his own coin. Well Fiio are really upping their game with their products lately anyways so I see them taking a bigger market share.

M11 is fantastic for the money, and after playing with Q5s (never had Q5 but wanted one) I think it's a great value too for the quality.


----------



## tolis626

gibby said:


> For full transparency, I have included the two additional private messages.  If you as the representative of @FiiO need to save your own money and purchase a Q5s from @FiiO to send to me, *please do not.* @FiiO should take care of that and not you as a hard working employee.  I have purchased several items from FiiO in the past to include an X1, X5, X5 III, D3, A5, F1, and Q5.  I may purchase an M11 as well.  Again, if @FiiO is not honoring the mistake and sending the Q5s themselves, then let's just drop the whole thing.  *Things happen and I accept your apology.*
> 
> I will also say that it's completely fair that the intended winner be congratulated and receive the Q5s as advertised.
> 
> ...


Honestly, Fiio should just give this guy a promotion and a raise.


----------



## kaushama

tolis626 said:


> Honestly, Fiio should just give this guy a promotion and a raise.


Yes FIIO should do that. And I am very happy that end of the day everyone got happy. He does not have to pay from his pocket and FIO gives an additional Q5S to gibby. 
Everyone is a winner!


----------



## gibby (Aug 9, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## kaushama

But didn't @FiiO tell that company would send you one from next stock?


----------



## abitdeef

gibby said:


> well, FiiO is not going to send me one.  I didn’t win after all, and that’s fine.  It would have been nice if FiiO felt obligated to, but they don’t. The marketing employee that represents @FiiO here was willing to buy one with their own money, which is really nice of them, but not necessary.



He said the boss at Fiio said they would send you one on them (not him) when they got one back in stock. So you ARE getting one - if my reading comprehension is up to par


----------



## digititus

abitdeef said:


> He said the boss at Fiio said they would send you one on them (not him) when they got one back in stock. So you ARE getting one - if my reading comprehension is up to par


That would also be my interpretation


----------



## kaushama

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> As i told you into the PM that i sent for you before:  If you could not accept my apology, I prefer to buy a Q5s for you personally when it is in stock again previously, because it is my personal mistake.
> 
> ...



Yes That's what I read there. You are getting one from next stock!


----------



## gibby (Aug 9, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## kaushama (Aug 9, 2019)

gibby said:


> It sounded to me from the private message that it’s no longer the case.  I guess that was sent before the post here in the forum.  I’d gladly accept a Q5s from FiiO, but not if @FiiO rep has to buy it.  I guess we’ll see what happens.


But he clearly says his boss after hearing the case is sending you one. He even says it is happy news for everyone! (-: You got one!



> Now here i have a good news to share with you and all the fans that support to us , after reporting this case to my company, the head of our company decided to send the Q5s to you still.



Believe your eyes buddy! You got one!


----------



## sinquito

Hopefully the top brass at Fiio sends the Q5s to both winners. I would be very bad that the support guy had to paid anything with his own money...


----------



## gibby (Aug 9, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Sonic Defender

I'm not sure I would post private communications here. I know that you mean well, but it might be less well received and could even get an employee in trouble. I think FiiO said they are taking care of this at the company level. Anyway, alls well that ends well as they say and you will be delighted with the Q5s. I love mine and I am so glad that I managed to get one from what clearly was a small first run. The stock will get out soon so can't wait for more impressions from all of you who are waiting.


----------



## Sonic Defender

gibby said:


> I guess I got confused since I read the PM after reading the post.  Thanks @FiiO for the good news.  I can't wait.


Yes so please take that private communication post down, it was a private communication afterall. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

KopaneDePooj said:


> Yeah well... I feel much better now
> Thank you @FiiO !


Everybody should remove any posting of the private communication. IMO.


----------



## gazzington

What amp module comes with it?


----------



## Sonic Defender

gazzington said:


> What amp module comes with it?


AM3E which I am using now via 4.4 and I have the THX AAA module as well.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 9, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Everybody should remove any posting of the private communication. IMO.


I didn't post any private communication. My reaction was to what FiiO posted publicly here. (The Boss decision)


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> AM3E which I am using now via 4.4 and I have the THX AAA module as well.


How do the compare


----------



## Sonic Defender

So I have been battling really annoying clicks and pops with the Q5s and JRiver Media Center. First off, this isn't an indication there are bugs with the Q5s, not all. Clicks and pops with DACs over USB are very common from my research, which has of late been rather extensive. In my case using WASAPI buffering seems to have been the issue and it was compounded a little by the use of DSP which should be no surprise. I post this so that if anybody else uses JRiver Media Center (my version is 24) on a Windows 10 PC and experiences clicks and pops you can get rid of them easily enough, at least with trial and error I was able to.

So in the FiiO Control Panel I made sure that it is 2 channel 16 bit and using Reliable as the Buffer setting. In JRiver I used the Output Format to set things at 16bit 44,1000 and in the Device Settings I set the Buffering to 25 milliseconds. It is now rock stable and I can't hear any clicks or pops whereas before it was very bad, almost unusable. Again, this is just a common reality that these very complex DAC architectures have to contend with, it is not a FiiO thing. Our systems are a digital network where the various architectures and settings interact with one another. Very happy that I was able to solve this issue and now I am fully loving the Q5s. 

I didn't post about this until it was solved as I knew it wasn't a bug. I expect different software clients may have different buffer interactions so what worked for me with JRiver on this laptop (old Lenovo T440 ThinkPad) may not work for others. Just an FYI.


----------



## Sonic Defender

KopaneDePooj said:


> I didn't post any private communication. My reaction was to what FiiO posted publicly here. (The Boss decision)


I thought that you had quoted gibby's post? My bad if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> How do the compare


Haven't been doing head to head, but the AM3E seems excellent to me. I will do some swapping tonight when I have time. Both are excellent regardless.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 9, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> I'm not sure I would post private communications here. I know that you mean well, but it might be less well received and could even get an employee in trouble. I think FiiO said they are taking care of this at the company level. Anyway, alls well that ends well as they say and you will be delighted with the Q5s. I love mine and I am so glad that I managed to get one from what clearly was a small first run. The stock will get out soon so can't wait for more impressions from all of you who are waiting.



I'm mighty impressed with mine Can't wait to hear what other people think also.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 9, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> How do the compare



I compared them a bit, I think the stage is a touch wider on the am3d and the bass is controlled better (bass is really impressive) and the highs are a bit sharper.

I found the am3e to be a bit smoother and a touch warmer. Not a big difference by any means the stock amp is very nice, in fact to me it sounds like the m11. Which is awesome in it's own right.

Oh I didn't hear any hiss on either on my akt8ieii which can pick up some, and I thought they were both pretty natural sounding, maybe even a bit more than the m11. And it's playing everything in the right format- hi rez, dsd on the fiio app on my phone and daps.

So unlike dragonfly red I didn't need uaap to get dsd and hi rez to play properly. Assuming the q5's color indicator is accurate.

I also want to add, it's not like you're going to switch to the am3d and be blown away or have a omg moment of sonic enlightenment. But I've been listening to it a ton since yesterday and I'm really appreciating how clean and transparent it is. If you've got decent cans/iems and good source material I'll think you'll be very pleased.

I played some of my old 128 and 165 kbs mp3 files and they sounded pretty awful. I could hear every artifact and the roughness came through. There was no coloration or extra warmth to smooth them out. But I'm confident they would sound ok on the am3e, enjoyable at least.

Sorry, didn't want to write a novella


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> I compared them a bit, I think the stage is a touch wider on the am3d and the bass is controlled better (bass is really impressive) and the highs are a bit sharper.
> 
> I found the am3e to be a bit smoother and a touch warmer. Not a big difference by any means the stock amp is very nice, in fact to me it sounds like the m11. Which is awesome in it's own right.
> 
> ...


I love your despription of the am3d now i have to wait to get it


----------



## Sonic Defender

Yes, that matches my impressions well enough. I do think the AM3D is cleaner sounding, but if that is an accurate impression as abitbeef said, such differences are not night and day. I am glad to have both amp modules, but if I couldn't afford the AM3D right away, or it wasn't available, I would be quite content with the AM3E.


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> Yes, that matches my impressions well enough. I do think the AM3D is cleaner sounding, but if that is an accurate impression as abitbeef said, such differences are not night and day. I am glad to have both amp modules, but if I couldn't afford the AM3D right away, or it wasn't available, I would be quite content with the AM3E.



Ditto. I couldn't see anyone not liking the stock amp, fiio did a nice job with it, plus it has ALL the ports covered.

But I am loving the am3d with all my high quality stuff  the sub bass is really good, deep and very clear- but not sterile sounding. I mean the q5s just sounds good all around.


----------



## bgtip

gibby said:


> well, FiiO is not going to send me one.  I didn’t win after all, and that’s fine.  It would have been nice if FiiO felt obligated to, but they don’t. The marketing employee that represents @FiiO here was willing to buy one with their own money, which is really nice of them, but not necessary.


Here you are wrong. FiiO's announcement is legally binding and they are obliged to give you a Q5s regardless if you won or not.


----------



## bgtip

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It will be in stock again early next month.
> 
> Best regards


What do you mean 'again'? It has never been in stock on amazon UK, except from a fraudulent seller, which disappeared after 48 hours.
FiiO neglects it's EU customers with the full knowledge that we don't have a choice but wait.


----------



## gibby

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> As i told you into the PM that i sent for you before:  If you could not accept my apology, I prefer to buy a Q5s for you personally when it is in stock again previously, because it is my personal mistake.
> 
> ...



Thank you @FiiO


----------



## Leetransform25

How do you guys like using your Q5s? I'm considering getting one mainly for portable use  with my laptop, and perhaps occasionally with my phone as well. Has anyone had any issue with using this with their Android? I have an S8+, meaning I'd have to get a Micro B to Type-C cable if I wanna use this thing wired.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 9, 2019)

Leetransform25 said:


> How do you guys like using your Q5s? I'm considering getting one mainly for portable use  with my laptop, and perhaps occasionally with my phone as well. Has anyone had any issue with using this with their Android? I have an S8+, meaning I'd have to get a Micro B to Type-C cable if I wanna use this thing wired.



No issue with galaxy 10 android pie. And this is the fiio cable I'm using. And it sounds amazing wireless also. I've been using it wired to my m6 and controlling it with my phone via fiio link.


----------



## sinquito

bgtip said:


> What do you mean 'again'? It has never been in stock on amazon UK, except from a fraudulent seller, which disappeared after 48 hours.
> FiiO neglects it's EU customers with the full knowledge that we don't have a choice but wait.


What about Aliexpress? I bought mine there and came super fast to Mexico by DHL, there is no local authorized distributor here.


----------



## sinquito

Leetransform25 said:


> How do you guys like using your Q5s? I'm considering getting one mainly for portable use  with my laptop, and perhaps occasionally with my phone as well. Has anyone had any issue with using this with their Android? I have an S8+, meaning I'd have to get a Micro B to Type-C cable if I wanna use this thing wired.



The unit does not come with a Micro USB to Type C cable, so you need to source one yourself. If bluetooth and optical/coax are not needed I would rather go for the NX4 DSD, is half the price or cheaper, well built as well and has more power output on the single ended output (no balanced output here) and gets less warm. This unit comes with a micro USB to Type C cable, but no lightning to micro USB as the Fiio do. You will also loose the modularity thing.


----------



## kaushama

sinquito said:


> The unit does not come with a Micro USB to Type C cable, so you need to source one yourself. If bluetooth and optical/coax are not needed I would rather go for the NX4 DSD, is half the price or cheaper, well built as well and has more power output on the single ended output (no balanced output here) and gets less warm. This unit comes with a micro USB to Type C cable, but no lightning to micro USB as the Fiio do. You will also loose the modularity thing.



They do have CL06 cable for Type-c to micro. But it is not bundled. I guess they should have done it and looks a little let down for Android users.


----------



## Sonic Defender

True, but when buying the Q5s the product description tells the buyer what is included so there is no reason for the lack of the cable to be a surprise and that should allow plenty of time to order and receive a suitable cable ahead of time. Saying that, I would think it makes sense to charge maybe $5 more and include the cable as that is what customers would want. I think companies try to keep the price point down as low as possible, but at this price, and given the type of people buying the Q5s, charging that extra $5 would stop absolutely nobody from buying it so FiiO, please make sure that for all future releases you keep that in mind. You want your product showing up and ready to go for everybody.


----------



## kaushama (Aug 9, 2019)

Not only that, the approach gives perception to the customers, the device is aimed and designed to be used with IOS. We have seen posts, here rooting out of that perception. But it is an android ready device. If they think of US market, as predominantly IOS based market that is a misconception on their part.
If this device is meant to be used with non-audio portable as a transport, making an audiophile set-up, FIIO have to target both IOS and Android platforms.
Including a cable and having a strategy to target of both market segments, would be the sensible on their part than creating a sense of insecurity for Android users..
Otherwise they should be bold to say, their devices are designed for IOS!


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> Not only that, the approach gives perception to the customers, the device is aimed and designed to be used with IOS. We have seen posts here rooting out of that perception. But it is an android ready device. If they think of US market as predominantly IOS based market that is a misconception on their part.
> If this device is meant to be used with non-audio portable as a transport making an audiophile set-up, FIIO have to target of IOS and Android platforms.
> Including a cable and having a strategy to target of both market segments, would be the sensible on their part than creating a sense of insecurity for Android users..
> Otherwise they should be bold to say, their devices are designed for IOS!


Not just the US, Android destroys Apple for global market-share, it isn't even close (at least the last time I checked). Never understood the iPhone hype. Had one forced on me for work, meh, my LG was a better phone I felt.


----------



## kaushama (Aug 9, 2019)

I think They want to show emphasis on IOS on an already Android ready device. There are not many devices tuned for IOS. In that bid, they just have overemphasized IOS and create a bit of insecurity for Android users. Correct approach would be emphasis on Android and re-emphasis on IOS!  (-:


----------



## Vitandus

They’re emphasizing iOS since it’s a tougher sell, marketing side. It also requires MFi certification. Finally, iOS Audio framework is just easier to deal with. Android’s is a bit of a poop show. My development teams hate it, and they’re all google fanboys and gals,...


----------



## kaushama (Aug 9, 2019)

(-: However as far as business goes, there are more Google fanboys and gals (End-user) than IOS gentlemen and ladies! Just a fact of life for their business gains! Inclusion of a cable and few lines on adverts would do good for their gains!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Vitandus said:


> They’re emphasizing iOS since it’s a tougher sell, marketing side. It also requires MFi certification. Finally, iOS Audio framework is just easier to deal with. Android’s is a bit of a poop show. My development teams hate it, and they’re all google fanboys and gals,...


Fair enough, but you don't develop for the developers, they are paid, you develop for those who pay.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just swapped in the AM3D after leaving the stock AM3E on for a bit. I have to say, the AM3D is very, very clean sounding. It will be hard to take it off again! Very nice for sure. I am going to see if I can test out the reputed sub-bass pedigree of the AM3D. In an effort to avoid flowery prose and audiophile jargon I would say the AM3D just sounds very poised and in control of the drivers. Certainly neutral sounding which I think most will feel to be a positive.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 10, 2019)

Just gave Three Ralphs by DJ Shadow a spin. Nice and tasty bass track, not overwhelming but it requires some good chops from your gear to sound well controlled. Q5s+AM3D+Edition X V2 passed that test with flying colours I think. Going to switch from USB to LDAC now. I have already used the LDAC and found it sounded indistinguishable from the USB so time to try again.


----------



## DSpezzia

@FiiO I ordered my Q5S on the 24th of July through AliExpress and I still don't have it. None of the trackers have been updated in the last 8 days. Where is the item I paid for?


----------



## gibby

DSpezzia said:


> @FiiO I ordered my Q5S on the 24th of July through AliExpress and I still don't have it. None of the trackers have been updated in the last 8 days. Where is the item I paid for?



Hello DSpezzia,
Most items get shipped by boat.  It takes a month for China to US.


----------



## DSpezzia

gibby said:


> Hello DSpezzia,
> Most items get shipped by boat.  It takes a month for China to US.


I ordered to the UK and Ghawke has already got his Q5S and he is in London


----------



## abitdeef

DSpezzia said:


> I ordered to the UK and Ghawke has already got his Q5S and he is in London



Ok did you order it from the official Fiio store? The official Fiio store uses DHL Express which is awesome and fast - I usually get stuff in about 4 days to the US.

Lots of the other stores on Ali use china post and e-packet which is painfully slow in travel time and updating the tracking info.


----------



## DSpezzia

abitdeef said:


> Ok did you order it from the official Fiio store? The official Fiio store uses DHL Express which is awesome and fast - I usually get stuff in about 4 days to the US.
> 
> Lots of the other stores on Ali use china post and e-packet which is painfully slow in travel time and updating the tracking info.


Yeah official Fiio store through AliExpress. About 30 mins ago I now have parcel force tracking info. Has not left China yet.


----------



## abitdeef

I agree about the android thing and the cable, heck even their own daps are android based. 

However the CL06 is a very nice cable and worth the buy. I would have been awesome to include it though. I knew it didn't so I ordered it beforehand. Someone suggested it, that particular cable. 

I'd rather have a nice cable than a cheap pack in.


----------



## abitdeef

DSpezzia said:


> Yeah official Fiio store through AliExpress. About 30 mins ago I now have parcel force tracking info. Has not left China yet.



Doesn't sound like they used dhl Express, strange.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 10, 2019)

DSpezzia said:


> Yeah official Fiio store through AliExpress. About 30 mins ago I now have parcel force tracking info. Has not left China yet.



Keep in mind that tracking can be way off, I've checked before and it appeared it was still in China and then I got it the next day... the tracking was way behind. I hope you get it soon mate!


----------



## DSpezzia

abitdeef said:


> Keep in mind that tracking can be way off, I've checked before and it appeared it was still in China and then I got it the next day... the tracking was way behind. I hope you get it soon mate!


Thank you bud.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 10, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Just gave Three Ralphs by DJ Shadow a spin. Nice and tasty bass track, not overwhelming but it requires some good chops from your gear to sound well controlled. Q5s+AM3D+Edition X V2 passed that test with flying colours I think. Going to switch from USB to LDAC now. I have already used the LDAC and found it sounded indistinguishable from the USB so time to try again.



I'm absolutely loving the Q5 and AM3D combo.  I keep meaning to switch back to the AM3E to check it out a bit more but the D sounds so good- it's got that holographic quality like a flagship dap does, like sp1000 for example. There's going to be a lot of happy people soon, just remember- go balanced.

The SE out is rated at 220mw at 32 ohms. Not to shabby but if you're trying to run planars or anything over 120 ohms use the balanced - it's rated at 560mw @32 ohms. Plus the balanced circuit has the bonus of a higher crosstalk number, (stereo separation) that means a bigger soundstage, if your cans iems support it.

More power even at lower volumes drives the diaphragms more efficiently.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Absolutely, even FedEx tracking can be off. My Q5s took about 5 days after it sat in FedEx China for about 3 days and the tracking was telling me it was in Kentucky I believe when I kid you not, maybe an hour after seeing that a FedEx truck stopped in front of my house and the Q5s had arrived. Hopefully you get yours soon (everyone).


----------



## abitdeef

DSpezzia said:


> Thank you bud.



I hate waiting for new gear  I wish they stocked this stuff locally say at like Best buy- but that's never going to happen.

Best buys are becoming big cell phone stores and not electronic stores. My local one has half of the store devoted to cell phones and about a third to appliances.

What's a geek to do  ?


----------



## Sonic Defender

abitdeef said:


> ...
> 
> What's a geek to do  ?


Move back in with your parents and do shameful things when they go to bed. Same thing Geeks have done for decades.


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> Move back in with your parents and do shameful things when they go to bed. Same thing Geeks have done for decades.



Lol


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 10, 2019)

Man just gotta say the am3d is a positioning monster- I listened to Dream Theater 'Scarred' on Awake- hi res and was floored by the Tom strikes at the beginning. The positioning and space were so good I thought I was sitting were Portnoy was. I WAS Portnoy. And on the end of We have Heaven going into South Side of The Sky by Yes (fragile) wrapped completely around the side of my head as they moved along. I've never heard them like that. Hard to explain- they moved in space perfectly like in those 3d recordings - binaural? You can buy. But this is an album I've listened to hundreds of times and that part never caught me like like.
It just kind of shifted, very hard to explain so I won't try.

Lol trying not to hype, but that was the best positioning/spacing I've heard. Better than dx220, sp1000, and wm1z . The tone is closer to dx220 (with stock amp) than the ak or the Sony. Just talking about positioning in the stage


----------



## Ghawke (Aug 10, 2019)

DSpezzia said:


> Yeah official Fiio store through AliExpress. About 30 mins ago I now have parcel force tracking info. Has not left China yet.


I think I would contact FiiO as the item for the UK is not sent by China, it goes to Hong Kong and then on to Singapore.

For a reason I do not quite understand FiiO told me that they only use Singapore/4PX EMS for parcels to the UK, but it does travel by air.

With my Q5s, the parcel force tracking only showed once the item had arrived in the UK. Once it hit the UK it took 24 hours to be delivered, and it shipped through customs without any payments. 

Give parcel force a ring they were very helpful with my delivery, and it is worth pointing out that FiiO appears to be miss labelling items. My parcel was rejected by Singapore Speed Post and Parcel Force once in the UK because of the address, I needed to speak with Parcel Force to ensure that the address was okay. If there is a Parcel Force tracking number they may be able to help.

Also if you let me have your tracking number, I would be happy to check it through the 20 old tracking services I used.


----------



## bgtip

sinquito said:


> What about Aliexpress? I bought mine there and came super fast to Mexico by DHL, there is no local authorized distributor here.


Mexico is a developed and civilised country. Unfortunately I live in UK.


----------



## Isloo (Aug 10, 2019)

@abitdeef - It would be interesting to know how you find the Q5s-3D as compared to the M11 on its own? Is there a noticeable difference? Thanks for the comments you have given so far.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 10, 2019)

Isloo said:


> @abitdeef - It would be interesting to know how you find the Q5s-3D as compared to the M11 on its own? Is there a noticeable difference? Thanks for the comments you have given so far.



Oh the difference is the same as comparing the stock amp of the Q5 to AM3D. They sound pretty much identical to me.

So to summarize, a slightly bigger more holographic stage, better control over the bass and a touch cleaner/neutral presentation. Not a big difference, noticable but not something that 'jumps' out of you.

The first thing I thought when I heard it was the more controlled bass. Well everything has a lot of control it's a very precise sound. It sounds very transparent so the recording sounds exactly like it's recorded.

The m11 and the stock amp for Q5 have a bit of warmth added. The nice thing is that the 3D even though it's more neutral it manages to sound natural if that makes sense. A drum strike sounds exactly like a real one does, a cymbal bloom is missing nothing and sounds totally accurate. It doesn't sound tinny or to soft or too metallic.

Sounds like I'm gushing again, lol it's not that m11 or am3e sound bad in any shape or form. But there is a touch of digital sheen and things don't sound as well controlled as 3D. Oh and almost forgot, with the slightly bigger more 3d stage effect of 3d (haha) the positioning seems to have a bit more space and accuracy as I said in my earlier post.

Imo of course 

 also I have nice slightly warmish or bassy iems and cans that I use. With something really treble centric, I might find 3d a bit fatiguing. Idk.

Tea time


----------



## Sonic Defender

I would agree, with brighter headphones I would likely prefer the stock AM3E a little over the AM3D which is certainly a more neutral/clean signature. At least that is how I am hearing things. I tend to prefer a little warmth in my sound, not much, but just that little toastiness.


----------



## Tamirci

I am in the position to choose between this or es100. I used to use daps before but now I only have a budget dap and Lg G7 ThinQ + Neutron HiRes. Plus many hifi equipment.

So just judging the SQ which one is more oriented towards HiFi and tonal balance?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Tamirci said:


> I am in the position to choose between this or es100. I used to use daps before but now I only have a budget dap and Lg G7 ThinQ + Neutron HiRes. Plus many hifi equipment.
> 
> So just judging the SQ which one is more oriented towards HiFi and tonal balance?


The Q5s is definitely the real deal. I also have the G7 (nice phone).


----------



## Tamirci

Sonic Defender said:


> The Q5s is definitely the real deal. I also have the G7 (nice phone).



I think so especially after using an iphone X for 2 years  and see this settings. You have a fantastic sound!!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Tamirci said:


> I think so especially after using an iphone X for 2 years  and see this settings. You have a fantastic sound!!


Where is that setting menu? I already am using LDAC (although I find even AAC sounds great) but curious to see what you are seeing, but in English. Cheers.


----------



## Tamirci

Sonic Defender said:


> Where is that setting menu? I already am using LDAC (although I find even AAC sounds great) but curious to see what you are seeing, but in English. Cheers.


First ss was sound hardware screen. Its below *Connections and Controls* setting. 2nd ss was the menu beneath *General Driver *on top of 32bit output*.*


----------



## Tamirci

Sonic Defender said:


> Where is that setting menu? I already am using LDAC (although I find even AAC sounds great) but curious to see what you are seeing, but in English. Cheers.



See!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Tamirci said:


> See!


Gotcha, I have Neutron although I use Onkyo HF Player instead. It does the same thing so I don't lose anything. I just found Neutron needlessly complex with far too much to navigate through and I have used Neutron for years. As my phone is only for portable use I found HF Player to be every bit as good sounding as Neutron but just way easier to use. Thanks mate.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 10, 2019)

Tamirci said:


> I am in the position to choose between this or es100. I used to use daps before but now I only have a budget dap and Lg G7 ThinQ + Neutron HiRes. Plus many hifi equipment.
> 
> So just judging the SQ which one is more oriented towards HiFi and tonal balance?



Q5s is leagues above ES100. 460 mw of power from balanced, with stock amp. ES100 is nice for on the go sound. ES100 does have a nice software suite.


----------



## Tamirci

Sonic Defender said:


> Gotcha, I have Neutron although I use Onkyo HF Player instead. It does the same thing so I don't lose anything. I just found Neutron needlessly complex with far too much to navigate through and I have used Neutron for years. As my phone is only for portable use I found HF Player to be every bit as good sounding as Neutron but just way easier to use. Thanks mate.





abitdeef said:


> Q5s is leagues above ES100. 460 mw of power from balanced, with stock amp. ES100 is nice for on the go sound. ES100 does have a nice software suite.



Thanks guys. I'll be buying a q5s.


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> I would agree, with brighter headphones I would likely prefer the stock AM3E a little over the AM3D which is certainly a more neutral/clean signature. At least that is how I am hearing things. I tend to prefer a little warmth in my sound, not much, but just that little toastiness.



Yeah like ATs or ultrasones, or certain planars I'd probably use the am3e, or try the bass boost switch- which I haven't used yet ha ha.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 10, 2019)

Tamirci said:


> Thanks guys. I'll be buying a q5s.



It's a nice unit, it sounds like a desktop amp with the am3d module. Imo

Or like a flagship dap that's costs much more 

If I had any complaint it would be the hard to turn volume knob and no dedicated usb port for charging


----------



## Tamirci

abitdeef said:


> It's a nice unit, it sounds like a desktop amp with the am3d module. Imo
> 
> Or like a flagship dap that's costs much more
> 
> If I had any complaint it would be the hard to turn volume knob and no dedicated usb port for charging



So that means you can't use this as the dac at your hifi setup right? 

(Or while gwtting power trough usb you use mini to rca to the speaker. Well...


----------



## abitdeef

Tamirci said:


> So that means you can't use this as the dac at your hifi setup right?
> 
> (Or while gwtting power trough usb you use mini to rca to the speaker. Well...



Yep you can use it as a dac connected to your pc


----------



## Vitandus

Sonic Defender said:


> Fair enough, but you don't develop for the developers, they are paid, you develop for those who pay.



yeah, I wasn't clear. I mean they are going to emphasize FiiO Music App and iOS cuz of the crap show the rest of it is. Don't want to market something that may bite ya in the ass.


----------



## OneL0ve

Did I win?


----------



## abitdeef

Vitandus said:


> yeah, I wasn't clear. I mean they are going to emphasize FiiO Music App and iOS cuz of the **** show the rest of it is. Don't want to market something that may bite ya in the ass.



That's why I like that this is an amp, I can use what the f I want


----------



## Isloo

abitdeef said:


> Oh the difference is the same as comparing the stock amp of the Q5 to AM3D. They sound pretty much identical to me.
> 
> So to summarize, a slightly bigger more holographic stage, better control over the bass and a touch cleaner/neutral presentation. Not a big difference, noticable but not something that 'jumps' out of you.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. It sounds like the 3d is a small, but worth while improvement over the M11.



Sonic Defender said:


> I would agree, with brighter headphones I would likely prefer the stock AM3E a little over the AM3D which is certainly a more neutral/clean signature. At least that is how I am hearing things. I tend to prefer a little warmth in my sound, not much, but just that little toastiness.



Thanks for the addition impression.


----------



## Ghawke

I have just linked my Shanling M0 using FiiO's CL06 cable and noticed that the Q5s is pulling power from the Shanling, I tried a different cable and the same thing happened. I then noticed that when I linked my M6 via usb the Q5s was drawing power. Am I doing something wrong, as the Q5s is not drawing power from my phone. I have searched the forum and nothing is show concerning battery drain.


----------



## Cevisi

Ghawke said:


> I have just linked my Shanling M0 using FiiO's CL06 cable and noticed that the Q5s is pulling power from the Shanling, I tried a different cable and the same thing happened. I then noticed that when I linked my M6 via usb the Q5s was drawing power. Am I doing something wrong, as the Q5s is not drawing power from my phone. I have searched the forum and nothing is show concerning battery drain.


It still drains power from your battery, but there is a option in the app called disable load. This option is in the bluetooth controll window


----------



## abitdeef

Yeah I noticed it drained power from my daps but not my phone. So I've been using my s10e hooked up to Q5s and using my daps to control the phone via fiio link. 

Happily the fiio app is outputting the correct bit rates and depths. Plus the eq has no effect via usb (as it shouldn't). Also I've been just using ldac and that sounds great also.


----------



## Ghawke

Cevisi said:


> It still drains power from your battery, but there is a option in the app called disable load. This option is in the bluetooth controll window


Where would I find that on the Shanling M0 and Fiio M6, there appears to be no way to control the bluetooth device through the fiio app on the m6. And the Shanling does not have the fiio app.


----------



## Ghawke

abitdeef said:


> Yeah I noticed it drained power from my daps but not my phone. So I've been using my s10e hooked up to Q5s and using my daps to control the phone via fiio link.
> 
> Happily the fiio app is outputting the correct bit rates and depths. Plus the eq has no effect via usb (as it shouldn't). Also I've been just using ldac and that sounds great also.


That's an interesting way of working, I think I will try it, but LDAC is proving just as good. At the moment I have linked my X7ii and have just ordered the L28 to coaxial link and the AM0 for the X7ii. Once everything arrives it will be like having a slightly heavy M11 pro.


----------



## Cevisi

Ghawke said:


> Where would I find that on the Shanling M0 and Fiio M6, there appears to be no way to control the bluetooth device through the fiio app on the m6. And the Shanling does not have the fiio app.


Connect it via phone over bluetooth und download the app the option is called charge


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> That's an interesting way of working, I think I will try it, but LDAC is proving just as good. At the moment I have linked my X7ii and have just ordered the L28 to coaxial link and the AM0 for the X7ii. Once everything arrives it will be like having a slightly heavy M11 pro.



Ldac is really close. And so convenient. Love not messing with wires.  yep with the thx module and the q5s it's basically the m11 pro sans screen of course. But honestly I'm just using it for sitting down and enjoying great sound.

I've already have several daps and a smartphone, but none of them sounds as good as the q5s/am3d combo


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> Where would I find that on the Shanling M0 and Fiio M6, there appears to be no way to control the bluetooth device through the fiio app on the m6. And the Shanling does not have the fiio app.



You need the latest version of the fiio app to get the controls. The m6 is stuck at 1.10 unless you download the newer version from the m6 thread. If you rename the app it will run fine, it won't upgrade the existing fiio app, like it should 

Easiest way is to use your phone.


----------



## Ghawke

Cevisi said:


> Connect it via phone over bluetooth und download the app the option is called charge


I did wonder what charge open/closed was. Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## Ghawke

abitdeef said:


> Ldac is really close. And so convenient. Love not messing with wires.  yep with the thx module and the q5s it's basically the m11 pro sans screen of course. But honestly I'm just using it for sitting down and enjoying great sound.
> 
> I've already have several daps and a smartphone, but none of them sounds as good as the q5s/am3d combo


Yep the LDAC is what I got the Q5s for.


----------



## abitdeef

Ldac is great, I also love the chipset it sounds like m11 and with the 3d it really sounds awesome.


----------



## kaushama

Ghawke said:


> Yep the LDAC is what I got the Q5s for.


LDAC was one major factor for me too. 
Backcharging is still happens on DAPs? That's not good news if so. It defeats its portable amp/DAC functionality in USB mode, if it does that.


----------



## Ghawke (Aug 12, 2019)

kaushama said:


> LDAC was one major factor for me too.
> Backcharging is still happens on DAPs? That's not good news if so. It defeats its portable amp/DAC functionality in USB mode, if it does that.


From what I am getting with the M0 and M6, yes it is back charging. I cannot find any comment from FiiO about back charging; all I can see is that the Q5s will detect a phone and not charge. It is a pity as the USB linking is much cleaner than line in to line out. I have contacted FiiO about it and let's see what they say.


----------



## maxngck

OneL0ve said:


> I loved the Mojo, but i needed a bass boost button.



I find the bass boost did veil the sound abit.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> LDAC was one major factor for me too.
> Backcharging is still happens on DAPs? That's not good news if so. It defeats its portable amp/DAC functionality in USB mode, if it does that.


This was discussed above and through the companion app there is a setting to turn the charging behaviour (which at times might be what a user wants) off.


----------



## Medikill

I think people who have the Q5s as well as the THX module should do a double blinded test with someones help as this will be the only way to know for sure if it's just a gimmick or not (however ensure all other parameters are kept constant (volume, headphones/IEMS - positioning, song etc) 

I found the original Q5 was decent (at the time i reviewed it i thought it was incredible but i have since listened to others)


----------



## Ghawke

Sonic Defender said:


> This was discussed above and through the companion app there is a setting to turn the charging behaviour (which at times might be what a user wants) off.


Although I am able to switch the charge, that appears to do nothing when it come to draining the M0 and M6, it looks like the charge can be change but once the Q5s is unlinked from the Dap or phone it goes back to open, and both the M0 and M6 do not have access to the charge control, which makes me think that it might be a problem with the way the Q5s is reading the M0/M6. FiiO have asked me to send more information.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Ghawke said:


> Although I am able to switch the charge, that appears to do nothing when it come to draining the M0 and M6, it looks like the charge can be change but once the Q5s is unlinked from the Dap or phone it goes back to open, and both the M0 and M6 do not have access to the charge control, which makes me think that it might be a problem with the way the Q5s is reading the M0/M6. FiiO have asked me to send more information.


Thanks mate, good to know and please keep the thread updated as you learn more from FiiO. Cheers.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 12, 2019)

Medikill said:


> I think people who have the Q5s as well as the THX module should do a double blinded test with someones help as this will be the only way to know for sure if it's just a gimmick or not (however ensure all other parameters are kept constant (volume, headphones/IEMS - positioning, song etc)
> 
> I found the original Q5 was decent (at the time i reviewed it i thought it was incredible but i have since listened to others)



No offense but it's definitly not a gimmick in the sense that it has a different sound signature. It's pretty easy to spot even though it's not night and day.

Sound stage is more expansive, (am3e sounds more boxed in)  and everything is a bit more transparent/neutral sounding. Treble is a bit more fleshed out and bass is leaner but with good sub bass. The wider stage gives the mids a bit of a less intimate sound than the excellent stock module.

Best thing to do would be to try one yourself. Just get it from a place with a decent return policy. Even a 'blind test' isn't going be conclusive as we all have different levels of hearing acuity and tastes in sound signatures.

All my listening is through the balanced out, with high gain.


----------



## Medikill

abitdeef said:


> No offense but it's definitly not a gimmick in the sense that it has a different sound signature. It's pretty easy to spot even though it's not night and day.
> 
> Sound stage is more expansive, and everything is a bit more transparent/neutral sounding. Treble is a bit more fleshed out and bass is leaner but with good sub bass. The wider stage gives the mids a bit of a less intimate sound than the excellent stock module.



Humans have an inherent bias to justify their own actions (i.e. you having purchased the module already). Not trying to come off as one of those Fiio bashers quite the contrary. I think the only discernable way to know for sure whether it is a placebo affect or not is to test each blinded (as we do in medicine, as it's been proven placebo affect is a very real thing).


----------



## abitdeef

Medikill said:


> Humans have an inherent bias to justify their own actions (i.e. you having purchased the module already). Not trying to come off as one of those Fiio bashers quite the contrary. I think the only discernable way to know for sure whether it is a placebo affect or not is to test each blinded (as we do in medicine, as it's been proven placebo affect is a very real thing).



No need for me to justify anything, I've bought so much gear over the years - I'm just always curious about new stuff. If I don't like the sound I send it back or sell it

Maybe the first few times yes, but after hundreds of items the new toy syndrome and bias kind of just fades. I wasn't a fan of the x5iii at all, didn't like the sound sig.

But I like where fiio are going with the m11 and Q5s. They sound great for the money.

Plus I'm older and money isn't tight anymore.  Like I said just try it for yourself- if you think everyone is biased why even read impressions?


----------



## mikroski

@FiiO  I'm looking for DAC/amp to use with my computer (no portable require)

I check Q5s in your web site. It state that when connect to computer, it will charge the battery. Please kindly give me further information.

1. When connect to computer, will Q5s use power from battery or from usb?
2. in case battery is broke, can I still use Q5s (with computer)? Or I have to replace the battery?


----------



## Medikill

abitdeef said:


> No need for me to justify anything, I've bought so much gear over the years - I'm just always curious about new stuff. If I don't like the sound I send it back or sell it
> 
> Maybe the first few times yes, but after hundreds of items the new toy syndrome and bias kind of just fades. I wasn't a fan of the x5iii at all, didn't like the sound sig.
> 
> ...



I think we're discussing 2 seperate topics, i'm buying the Q5s no doubt, my question is whether there is a difference in the modules 

I have extremely sensitive ears and i find the Q5 to be bright (especially with IER Z1R's) so i was trawling through these impressions to try get an idea of whether the module change impacts the extension in the high end

I agree with you, Q5 is a great bit of kit for its price


----------



## Ghawke

In stock in the UK - https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u...lution_DAC_and_Headphone_Amplifier.15373.html


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 12, 2019)

Medikill said:


> I think we're discussing 2 seperate topics, i'm buying the Q5s no doubt, my question is whether there is a difference in the modules
> 
> I have extremely sensitive ears and i find the Q5 to be bright (especially with IER Z1R's) so i was trawling through these impressions to try get an idea of whether the module change impacts the extension in the high end
> 
> I agree with you, Q5 is a great bit of kit for its price



Yes the am3d is brighter no doubt. The stock module would be better if you're treble sensitive. Or you could pre EQ it a bit and run it though the 3.5 input- or you could use the excellent ldac and use the eq to quell it a bit.

But no doubt in my mind the thx module is a bit brighter.

Cheers.

Also I never heard the Q5, so even the stock am3e might be a bit brighter on the Q5s.


----------



## Medikill

abitdeef said:


> Yes the am3d is brighter no doubt. The stock module would be better if you're treble sensitive. Or you could pre EQ it a bit and run it though the 3.5 input- or you could use the excellent ldac and use the eq to quell it a bit.
> 
> But no doubt in my mind the thx module is a bit brighter.
> 
> ...



Ahhh :/ that's not reassuring, might have to mess with with EQ then. 

Did you notice any improvement in the bass with the AM3D?


----------



## Mad Max (Aug 12, 2019)

maxngck said:


> I find the bass boost did veil the sound abit.


Bass boost circuits have capacitors, give the bass boost a couple of hours of use and see if the sound improves. If not, then perhaps the bass boost circuit isn't very good, or your headphone just doesn't gel with it.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 12, 2019)

Medikill said:


> Ahhh :/ that's not reassuring, might have to mess with with EQ then.
> 
> Did you notice any improvement in the bass with the AM3D?



Yes, the bass is better controlled, it's got great extension- sub bass but it's leaner than the stock module. Or you could say more neutral or less boomy, or however you want to describe it. 

The first thing I listened to was Hotel California, and the bass was amazing. It was the first thing that stood out. Very deep, and powerful but like I said very well controlled.

The bass on the stock module could be described as fuller, but in that particular song the thump was amazing. So I like the bass very much 

Not night and day either, the am3e sounds very good also. With my gear I like the thx module more. With the Sony flagship I would say it would sound superb. Well as long as the treble doesn't bite too much, but the bass would be out of this world I would imagine. I'm using akt8ieii and it's amazing on them.

I'm even thinking of picking up a pair of WH1000XM3 again because I think the bass of the am3d would pair nicely. And the ldac sound so good.


----------



## tolis626

Mine is arriving either tomorrow or on Wednesday! So excited!


----------



## abitdeef

tolis626 said:


> Mine is arriving either tomorrow or on Wednesday! So excited!



Are you going balanced out?


----------



## tolis626

abitdeef said:


> Are you going balanced out?


Oh yes, 4.4mm all the way. MSR7b are ready and I already received a balanced cable for my Tin T2s (Really nice one from NiceCHK on AliExpress, I didn't expect it to be SO good) and I'm waiting for a balanced cable for my 58x tomorrow or Wednesday too. Dis gon be gud.


----------



## abitdeef

tolis626 said:


> Oh yes, 4.4mm all the way. MSR7b are ready and I already received a balanced cable for my Tin T2s (Really nice one from NiceCHK on AliExpress, I didn't expect it to be SO good) and I'm waiting for a balanced cable for my 58x tomorrow or Wednesday too. Dis gon be gud.



Yes it will be


----------



## Cevisi

tolis626 said:


> Oh yes, 4.4mm all the way. MSR7b are ready and I already received a balanced cable for my Tin T2s (Really nice one from NiceCHK on AliExpress, I didn't expect it to be SO good) and I'm waiting for a balanced cable for my 58x tomorrow or Wednesday too. Dis gon be gud.


Wich cable did you get from nicehck ?


----------



## tolis626

abitdeef said:


> Yes it will be


I know, especially coming from a Q1. As much as I love the MSR7b (and, of course, the original MSR7, although these don't have balanced), I'm most excited for the 58x. These things are finally gonna be able to sing. I mean, the Q1 has enough power to drive them loud, but not properly. I tried them on a NAD 3020e and oh boy did they open up. They even had good soundstage! Go figure!


Cevisi said:


> Wich cable did you get from nicehck ?


This one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001893396.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.55d879f3FbnJ9S
I just got it 'cause it was cheap, but it's on sale and getting a 4.4mm MMCX balanced 16 core cable for 11€ was a no brainer. I expected it to be meh. Turns out it's one of the nicest wires I've ever seen. What looks like pink in the pictures is actually more red or fuschia and it looks gorgeous, contrary to what I believed earlier. I actually like the looks and feel of it so much that I'm thinking of getting 2 more of these and reterminating them, one with A2DC connectors for the MSR7b and one with Sennheiser 2-pin connectors for the 58x.


----------



## Colin Elder

Ghawke said:


> In stock in the UK - https://www.advancedmp3players.co.u...lution_DAC_and_Headphone_Amplifier.15373.html


Thanks, I’ve just ordered mine from them. Can’t wait. I’ll need to find a case for it now


----------



## Ghawke

Colin Elder said:


> Thanks, I’ve just ordered mine from them. Can’t wait. I’ll need to find a case for it now


This is the one I have - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005699649.html - enjoy your Q5s when it lands.


----------



## Colin Elder

Ghawke said:


> This is the one I have - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005699649.html - enjoy your Q5s when it lands.


 Thanks, I’ll go have a look


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> This is the one I have - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005699649.html - enjoy your Q5s when it lands.



I actually like that case I've been slaving my phone to the a5 when going USB because it's so fast. I like the straps for the phone - might order. 

Although I'm having a hard time hearing any difference in wired and using ldac.


----------



## sinquito

Mad Max said:


> Bass boost circuits have capacitors, give the bass boost a couple of hours of use and see if the sound improves. If not, then perhaps the bass boost circuit isn't very good, or your headphone just doesn't gel with it.


I am curious about this comment, what will change about capacitor over a "break in" period of time?

 I also find the mids veiled or muddy when using the bass boost on the Q5s.


----------



## abitdeef

sinquito said:


> I am curious about this comment, what will change about capacitor over a "break in" period of time?
> 
> I also find the mids veiled or muddy when using the bass boost on the Q5s.



Voltage and capacitance will change after about 60 to 100 hours depending on the type of cap. I doubt that will effect the bass boost in any meaningful way. 

Sometimes it's nice if I want something like the old mega bass boosts on the walkmans and discmans- it's like a light version of that.


----------



## sinquito

abitdeef said:


> Voltage and capacitance will change after about 60 to 100 hours depending on the type of cap. I doubt that will effect the bass boost in any meaningful way.
> 
> Sometimes it's nice if I want something like the old mega bass boosts on the walkmans and discmans- it's like a light version of that.



I am not familiar with this effect, but even if that would be the case, wouldn't the change be smaller than say, the tolerance % of the capacitor itself and thus the difference between two physical different capacitor of the same specs be greater and still pretty much invisible to our hearing? 

On a different note, I don't quite like the volume control on the Q5s, I am not sure if the ADC based volume control acts like a log pot or like a linear one (I am suspecting that has a linear behaviour) as the volume increase perviceved seems pretty small at first and then at 10 o'clock or so the increase is more noticeable.


----------



## Cevisi

The eq doesn't work systemwide for me. Did anyone else get it to work systemwide. Fiio told me its systemwide


----------



## sinquito

Cevisi said:


> The eq doesn't work systemwide for me. Did anyone else get it to work systemwide. Fiio told me its systemwide



I downloaded the Fiio Music App for Android. I only listen to music on Spotify, it seems to me that the EQ only works when the music is playing from the Fiio App itself. The audio panning (left to right balance) did work even on spotify, but is not well implemented to my ears, as moving the slider completely to one side, you can still hear pretty clearly the opposite chanel. I also changed the low pass filter selection, and I am not sure if it changed anything soundwise, maybe it's my hearing or maybe all the filters sound the same. 

This was on bluetooth LDAC connection only.


----------



## pstickne (Aug 12, 2019)

HypnoticDJ said:


> Having a Balanced out changes everything for the better!


No, not really. Unless, that’s ones _preference_.

For a final headphone run there is really no benefit for balanced output and such blanket “balanced .. is better” claims are incredibly dubious.

There is no shortage of information on why balanced is mostly marketing. However, a quick summary: cable runs too short with too much power to be subject to relevant interference, any relevant SNR/floor difference is a result of *implementation*, SE power output can easily match balanced for headphone applications (see: *implementation*).

So any “difference heard” is likely a psychological effect in your head, a result of the *particular implementation*, or even not matching output levels between tests: it is _not a result of SE vs balanced ‘in general’._


----------



## abitdeef

sinquito said:


> I am not familiar with this effect, but even if that would be the case, wouldn't the change be smaller than say, the tolerance % of the capacitor itself and thus the difference between two physical different capacitor of the same specs be greater and still pretty much invisible to our hearing?
> 
> On a different note, I don't quite like the volume control on the Q5s, I am not sure if the ADC based volume control acts like a log pot or like a linear one (I am suspecting that has a linear behaviour) as the volume increase perviceved seems pretty small at first and then at 10 o'clock or so the increase is more noticeable.



Yes the changes are small, and unless you had a slew of caps in the path I don't see how you'd perceive any sonic differences.

But it's possible I guess. More likely the burn in is your brain adjusting the the sound signature. I don't mind the linear nature of the pot itself because on balanced I haven't taken it past 10 o'clock but it is really stiff and recessed. 

Luckily I don't use it much. I think uapp and neutron have precise hardware controls you can access. But I've been ok with fiio thus far, but I do like both uapp and neutron.


----------



## pstickne

Cevisi said:


> The eq doesn't work systemwide for me. Did anyone else get it to work systemwide. Fiio told me its systemwide


Fiio Music App EQ is only in the app. It is not system-wide.


----------



## HypnoticDJ

pstickne said:


> No, not really. Unless, that’s ones _preference_.
> 
> For a final headphone run there is really no benefit for balanced output and such blanket “balanced .. is better” claims are incredibly dubious.
> 
> ...


 L R R L & increased sound quality! Balanced also gives you more wattage!


----------



## Cevisi (Aug 12, 2019)

sinquito said:


> I downloaded the Fiio Music App for Android. I only listen to music on Spotify, it seems to me that the EQ only works when the music is playing from the Fiio App itself. The audio panning (left to right balance) did work even on spotify, but is not well implemented to my ears, as moving the slider completely to one side, you can still hear pretty clearly the opposite chanel. I also changed the low pass filter selection, and I am not sure if it changed anything soundwise, maybe it's my hearing or maybe all the filters sound the same.
> 
> This was on bluetooth LDAC connection only.


Same story for me. I hope it is a big and will get fixed


----------



## abitdeef

pstickne said:


> No, not really.
> 
> For a final headphone run there is really no benefit for balanced output.
> 
> ...



Not true, balanced audio circuits using a dac for each channel realise better stereo separation of channels- crosstalk. 

Besides that it's a moot point but, if you're getting something that has a balanced output- that output has more power than the SE out, so why not use it. Also the 4.4 is a more robust jack which is a benefit in my book.


----------



## abitdeef

Cevisi said:


> Same story for me



Yes if you're running it USB, the software eq isn't going to work.


----------



## pstickne (Aug 12, 2019)

abitdeef said:


> Not true, balanced audio circuits using a dac for each channel realise better stereo separation of channels- crosstalk.
> 
> Besides that it's a moot point but, if you're getting something that has a balanced output- that output has more power than the SE out, so why not use it. Also the 4.4 is a more robust jack which is a benefit in my book.


I will concede the 4.4 (not 2.5! ) jack robustness.

For others: technical imagery that doesn’t transfer to blind ABX; implementation matters, regardless of SE/balanced output and cabling.


----------



## Tamirci

Which site holds this in stock?


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> Yes if you're running it USB, the software eq isn't going to work.


I run it in ldac and inline


----------



## pstickne (Aug 12, 2019)

HypnoticDJ said:


> L R R L & increased sound quality! Balanced also gives you more wattage!


Might want to lookup some headphone amp power wattages before assuming such claim makes for a useful argument.

The SE Schiit Valhalla 2 has 800mW (300 ohms). The ES100 SE output has 129mW (300 ohms). The FiiO AM5A has 150mW max, for both SE and balanced..

So does “more wattage” even matter? If so, in which context?

See: *implementation*.


----------



## abitdeef

pstickne said:


> I will concede the 4.4 (not 2.5! ) jack robustness.
> 
> For others: technical imagery that doesn’t transfer to blind ABX; implementation matters, regardless of SE/balanced output and cabling.



Yes and they implemented things well, especially with the am3d. It sounds awesome, that's all that matters right? 

I've tried other amps in this price range and the q5s delivers for me. I don't care that they went the balanced route since I've had cables for quite a while.  

The bluetooth implementation is even better than the ifi xdsd. Granted I've only had that and a topping n4x dsd and I liked the sound of the xdsd better. But this with the thx module is a step up.

Don't care about balanced or not.


----------



## pstickne

abitdeef said:


> Yes and they implemented things well, especially with the am3d. It sounds awesome, that's all that matters right?
> 
> I've tried other amps in this price range and the q5s delivers for me. I don't care that they went the balanced route since I've had cables for quite a while.
> 
> ...


Yup! Pleasing sound is pleasing!

I’m not trying to take away from the Q5/s by any means. While there are certain improvements I wish for, it’s my daily driver.


----------



## abitdeef

pstickne said:


> Yup! Pleasing sound is pleasing!
> 
> I’m not trying to take away from the Q5/s by any means. While there are certain improvements I wish for, it’s my daily driver.



Well balanced out and 4.4 seems to be where everything's going these days.


----------



## tolis626

Going balanced has some pretty well documented benefits (ie lower crosstalk, higher SNR, sometimes added power without compromising distortion due to sharing the load between 2 amp circuits) and drawbacks (higher cost, complexity, output impedance). It's not a question of whether it's better or worse. It's a different approach towards the same goal. As @pstickne said above, it's all a matter of implementation. If the Q5s balanced sounds better than, let's say, the iDSD Nano, then it sounds better. Truth is, the Q5s is designed to only have its full potential realized out of the balanced jack. There probably were some decisions made towards that end. Perhaps going balanced enabled them to have better sound quality for a given price/power consumption/physical footprint. Maybe they were able to get more power out of it on the same size. Or maybe they just hopped on the hype train. Doesn't matter on my book as long as the end result is worth it.

Plus, yes, 4.4mm is the sweet spot of everything. Not as fragile as 2.5mm or 3.5mm, not as cumbersome as 6.35mm, can have a mic input (never seen it used that way, though), it's not a proprietary stupid connector... It just works. I mean, balanced is cool and all, but every time I see XLR cables I want to gouge my eyes out. It's like I'm watching 70's Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## maxngck

Mad Max said:


> Bass boost circuits have capacitors, give the bass boost a couple of hours of use and see if the sound improves. If not, then perhaps the bass boost circuit isn't very good, or your headphone just doesn't gel with it.



Hi

I am not a bass head but more towards a vocal person. With 4.4mm balanced output, bass definitely is sufficient for me on my FA7. I find the bass definately flat or almost non exist when i tested my friend Tin Hifi P1 with 3.5mm. Even with this bass boost it did not help at all.

Ya, perhaps my Q5S still need some time to run in n this bass boost mayb just need more time to get mature


----------



## maxngck

Ghawke said:


> This is the one I have - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005699649.html - enjoy your Q5s when it lands.



I hv been searching high n low for a nice casing. Bust sadly, i suppose this is the only 1 available currently


----------



## Mad Max

abitdeef said:


> Yes the changes are small, and unless you had a slew of caps in the path I don't see how you'd perceive any sonic differences.
> 
> But it's possible I guess. More likely the burn in is your brain adjusting the the sound signature...


"Brain burn-in" couldn't be easier to mitigate in all cases that burn-in is mentioned.  I this case, just don't listen to it while leaving it on with bass boost on as well for two hours.  Besides "psychological tricks" don't work forever, experience is another "mitigator".  I've read people say stuff like, "all the detail you hear is in treble boost"; but again, a little experience with a diversity of equipment and playing around with EQ breaks such illusions easily.

If you really want to hear the difference (often small anyway) from a more "objective second opinion", grab a new amp, immediately record the output with a Komplete Audio 6 and some music and bass boost off, then burn in the bass boost, then rerecord the same music with bass boost on, then you'll have a very reliable second opinion.  
Simple as that.  ADCs can hear most of what we ourselves can, in my experience, even stuff you wouldn't expect them to.

Bass boost is not only dependent on the design, but also the headphones.  All of my low-impedance full-sized and on-ear headphones (bunch of sennheisers, Koss, Beyerdynamics, AKGs, and a Grado) respond well to the bass boost in my FiiO E18, xDuoo XD-05, and a FiiO E17k I sold off.  Modest bass boost without compromise.  Too bad that I don't have a Q5(s) myself to check how good (or not) its bass boost sounds.  It seems that other FiiO products got worthwhile EQ effects, especially the E17k.


----------



## abitdeef

Mad Max said:


> "Brain burn-in" couldn't be easier to mitigate in all cases that burn-in is mentioned.  I this case, just don't listen to it while leaving it on with bass boost on as well for two hours.  Besides "psychological tricks" don't work forever, experience is another "mitigator".  I've read people say stuff like, "all the detail you hear is in treble boost"; but again, a little experience with a diversity of equipment and playing around with EQ breaks such illusions easily.
> 
> If you really want to hear the difference (often small anyway) from a more "objective second opinion", grab a new amp, immediately record the output with a Komplete Audio 6 and some music and bass boost off, then burn in the bass boost, then rerecord the same music with bass boost on, then you'll have a very reliable second opinion.
> Simple as that.  ADCs can hear most of what we ourselves can, in my experience, even stuff you wouldn't expect them to.
> ...



Was just talking about the tiny electrical differences in capacitors over time. I would think the bass boost is working in a certain frequency and with a specified power.

I don't know how that would change with the minuscule fluctuation in capacitance the simple circuit would be exposed to over time.


----------



## maxngck

tolis626 said:


> Going balanced has some pretty well documented benefits (ie lower crosstalk, higher SNR, sometimes added power without compromising distortion due to sharing the load between 2 amp circuits) and drawbacks (higher cost, complexity, output impedance). It's not a question of whether it's better or worse. It's a different approach towards the same goal. As @pstickne said above, it's all a matter of implementation. If the Q5s balanced sounds better than, let's say, the iDSD Nano, then it sounds better. Truth is, the Q5s is designed to only have its full potential realized out of the balanced jack. There probably were some decisions made towards that end. Perhaps going balanced enabled them to have better sound quality for a given price/power consumption/physical footprint. Maybe they were able to get more power out of it on the same size. Or maybe they just hopped on the hype train. Doesn't matter on my book as long as the end result is worth it.
> 
> Plus, yes, 4.4mm is the sweet spot of everything. Not as fragile as 2.5mm or 3.5mm, not as cumbersome as 6.35mm, can have a mic input (never seen it used that way, though), it's not a proprietary stupid connector... It just works. I mean, balanced is cool and all, but every time I see XLR cables I want to gouge my eyes out. It's like I'm watching 70's Sci-Fi movies.



Yes, i agreed full heartedly on the 4.4mm balanced output to bring out the full potential of Q5s. When switch over from 3.5mm to 4.4mm i find the music is much livelier and juicier. Bass is much tigher n fuller. The output power helps alot on 4.4 output. But this comparison is based on stock FA7 vs pure silver LC-4.4D which may not be a gd comparison. Perhaps i shld borrow my friend's LC-3.5D to do the comparison.


----------



## MarkF786

Has anyone been able to adjust the Q5S settings with the FiiO IOS app?  I've tried various things, but end up with the same results that when I connect to the Q5S in the BT Control option in the app, the settings briefly appear then disappear.

It works fine with my older Q5.  Maybe there's an updated version of the app that hasn't made it to the US yet?  The version is 1.4 on my phone.


----------



## abitdeef

maxngck said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not a bass head but more towards a vocal person. With 4.4mm balanced output, bass definitely is sufficient for me on my FA7. I find the bass definately flat or almost non exist when i tested my friend Tin Hifi P1 with 3.5mm. Even with this bass boost it did not help at all.
> 
> Ya, perhaps my Q5S still need some time to run in n this bass boost mayb just need more time to get mature



The p1 needs quite a bit of power for it to shine. Try the balanced out with the bass boost. 

It's kind of light in the sub bass region.


----------



## Sonic Defender

sinquito said:


> I am curious about this comment, what will change about capacitor over a "break in" period of time?
> 
> I also find the mids veiled or muddy when using the bass boost on the Q5s.


Anytime you boost a frequency or frequencies you are going to cause a veil of frequencies that are close to the boosted frequencies to one extent or another. That is normal.


----------



## Cevisi

There should be no difference between 4.4 and 2.5 ? Or is that wrong


----------



## abitdeef

Cevisi said:


> There should be no difference between 4.4 and 2.5 ? Or is that wrong



Nope, they're off the same exact circuit. Just one is sturdier.


----------



## maxngck

abitdeef said:


> The p1 needs quite a bit of power for it to shine. Try the balanced out with the bass boost.
> 
> It's kind of light in the sub bass region.



Yes i was using my 4.4 balanced to drive P1. 3.5mm really cannot drive P1. P1 need some warm up to sound better. However, even 4.4 wif bass boost didnt really help much in the bass. But wif mojo, it is better than q5s with bass boost. Anyway P1 sound is not to my liking.


----------



## maxngck

Sonic Defender said:


> Anytime you boost a frequency or frequencies you are going to cause a veil of frequencies that are close to the boosted frequencies to one extent or another. That is normal.



Oh so tats explained the veiled sound when i on bass boost.


----------



## abitdeef

maxngck said:


> Yes i was using my 4.4 balanced to drive P1. 3.5mm really cannot drive P1. P1 need some warm up to sound better. However, even 4.4 wif bass boost didnt really help much in the bass. But wif mojo, it is better than q5s with bass boost. Anyway P1 sound is not to my liking.



Yep mojo is warmer than q5, p1 needs a warm source. Really it sounds best with a tube amp. I didn't like p1 either, wasn't my cuppa tea.


----------



## Sonic Defender

maxngck said:


> Oh so tats explained the veiled sound when i on bass boost.


Very likely that is the explanation. When I boost, and I frequently boost bass (I do use software boosting) I first off make sure it is an area that should be boosted, and I then use the least amount of boost possible. Another (and some feel a better way) to achieve a perceived boost is to actually drop other frequencies that might be competing with the frequencies you feel need more attention.

Personally, I would much rather use a well done software boost as it places close to total control in your hands and ears so I like to use a good parametric EQ where I can that way I have some control over how wide the adjustment I make goes. I would encourage you to try the boosting with a good quality equalizer and see if by having more control you can dial in the sound that you are looking for.


----------



## maxngck

abitdeef said:


> Yep mojo is warmer than q5, p1 needs a warm source. Really it sounds best with a tube amp. I didn't like p1 either, wasn't my cuppa tea.


 Detail and clarity is really very good for P1. But i find it bright. I cannot take bright sound and it makes me headache and lethargic after listening for sm time. Yes it need to match with warm amp.


----------



## maxngck

Sonic Defender said:


> Very likely that is the explanation. When I boost, and I frequently boost bass (I do use software boosting) I first off make sure it is an area that should be boosted, and I then use the least amount of boost possible. Another (and some feel a better way) to achieve a perceived boost is to actually drop other frequencies that might be competing with the frequencies you feel need more attention.
> 
> Personally, I would much rather use a well done software boost as it places close to total control in your hands and ears so I like to use a good parametric EQ where I can that way I have some control over how wide the adjustment I make goes. I would encourage you to try the boosting with a good quality equalizer and see if by having more control you can dial in the sound that you are looking for.



Currently i am very contented on what i am getting from FA7. Very little songs i will really need to turn on the bass boost. 

Another way to play around with better bass is through cabling. I tried a few of interconnecters from my friend (Shanling L2, Fiio CL06 and Labkable). Labkable give better bass and the other 2. Oso the iem cable (Nocturnal brand)which i matched with Labkable. Bass indeed came alive and punchier.


----------



## Sonic Defender

maxngck said:


> Currently i am very contented on what i am getting from FA7. Very little songs i will really need to turn on the bass boost.
> 
> Another way to play around with better bass is through cabling. I tried a few of interconnecters from my friend (Shanling L2, Fiio CL06 and Labkable). Labkable give better bass and the other 2. Oso the iem cable (Nocturnal brand)which i matched with Labkable. Bass indeed came alive and punchier.


While I personally do not subscribe to the idea that cables can make a difference, I am glad that you find they do and even happier for you that the FA7 gives you the sound you want most of the time without any need for adjustment at all. Cheers.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 12, 2019)

Was going to say also that neutron has a nice peq and dsp effects if one would want to change the sound. You can always try the trial version.


Listening to this right now, Christine has never sounded better


----------



## FiiO

mikroski said:


> @FiiO  I'm looking for DAC/amp to use with my computer (no portable require)
> 
> I check Q5s in your web site. It state that when connect to computer, it will charge the battery. Please kindly give me further information.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,
1. You could switch the charge on/off option from Fiio music app.
2. You would need to replace the battery.

Best reagards


----------



## maxngck

Sonic Defender said:


> While I personally do not subscribe to the idea that cables can make a difference, I am glad that you find they do and even happier for you that the FA7 gives you the sound you want most of the time without any need for adjustment at all. Cheers.



I do not hv golden ears nor very sensitive ears. But i am able to hear the difference with different cable. 

Also for BT vs USB cable, i find USB generally sound better. Volume i feel is slight louder too. Let me have more time to play around with it


----------



## sinquito

Sonic Defender said:


> Anytime you boost a frequency or frequencies you are going to cause a veil of frequencies that are close to the boosted frequencies to one extent or another. That is normal.


From Fiio own page 


The mids and high are underemphasized vs no bass boost. This is clearly perceptible. If the bass boost were in the lower parts of the bass (sub bass) and the mids and highs were not underemphasized the sound would be better.

Topping NX4 does not do this and to my ears sound better.



 

That measurement is backed by the manufacturer's own measurements as stated on the quick guide.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 13, 2019)

Great points, but I was saying that it is an architecture decision, how the bass boost functions. ANY boost will have a perceptual effect (to a varying degree) on some other frequency, that is a normal effect. Sometimes, depending on what the designers of the boost decided on, it will work, sometimes it won't. That is why I would never use a hardware boost, I want to decide for my preferences what frequencies are adjusted and by how much not leave it up to somebody else. Just my approach to sound tailoring.


----------



## abitdeef

Jesus lol it's just a decibel, at volume that dip isn't going to even be noticable. It's even under load.

What sonic defender is trying to say is anytime you have a peak like that it's going to change how the other frequencies sound- there's no way around it. Looks like fiio went for a more gentle amplitude and topping went for a steeper wave

There's you sound difference, and of course how the shaping effects the curve of the phones or iems you're using. And what impedance, 'load'

Thankfully I've got iems with a great sub bass response. So I definitely don't need a bass boost. But I'd rather eq myself and get the exact curve I wanted. I am using balanced though and am3d.


----------



## FiiO

pstickne said:


> Fiio Music App EQ is only in the app. It is not system-wide.



Dear friend,

1. If you are adjusting the equalizer for FiiO music app, the EQ is only in the app:
 

2. If you are adjusting the EQ of Q5s from FiiO music app-bluetooth device control-FiiO Q5s-equalizer, the EQ is system-wide when the Q5s is working as Bluetooth receiver.
 

Best regards


----------



## MarkF786

Does this work with IOS?  Using the 1.4 version of the app, I'm unable to connect to my Q5S, though it works fine with my Q5.



FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 2. If you are adjusting the EQ of Q5s from FiiO music app-bluetooth device control-FiiO Q5s-equalizer, the EQ is system-wide when the Q5s is working as Bluetooth receiver.
> 
> ...


----------



## sinquito

abitdeef said:


> Jesus lol it's just a decibel, at volume that dip isn't going to even be noticable. It's even under load.
> 
> What sonic defender is trying to say is anytime you have a peak like that it's going to change how the other frequencies sound- there's no way around it. Looks like fiio went for a more gentle amplitude and topping went for a steeper wave
> 
> ...



Yes it is only 1 decibel, but at least to my ears (this is of course a subjective thing) the bass boost does not sound "right" and the NX4's sounds more natural. Plus I am not talking about 1 dB difference in say a noisy street, trying to compare an hydraulic hammer vs a diesel engine on a bus, I am talking a 1 dB listening on headphones in a quiet room, using the same headphones and music file. Hearing is very sensitive and adaptive. At the night when in bed I can clearly hear the noise floor of the room, which is pretty low. I am sure that at day in the same room I would not be able to make out all those little noise, less on a busy street.

This is of course just my perception and not a factual thing. Maybe it is just the slope in the Topping is more steep as you say.


----------



## billbishere

Is Aliexpress the only place to get this from ATM?  and what is the MSRP?  There is preorder price of $350 here.... https://audio46.com/products/fiio-q5s-bluetooth-dac-and-amplifier

Yet it's like close to 500 on Aliexpress...


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 14, 2019)

Some topics that were discusses lately and my take on them. I won't quote anything, there's too much to quote 

*1. Bass boost:*
I love it! The way it is implemented in Q5 and I suppose in Q5s also. For my usage scenario it is perfect: I use bass boost mostly for a lot of 70's / 80's pop and rock where the mastering was drier, with less bass and edgy vocals.
It does the perfect thing: adds punch to bass and warms the vocals and makes them sound natural. NATURAL. Not "veiled". *I think "veiled" should be banned from head-fi.* As sh**t or f**ck. It's overused and wrongly used. So use it for the intended purpose and the bass boost works wonders. Before Q5 I was an avid EQ user. I needed to eq for everything. And I was doing it as Sonic Defender says it's best: Lower the frequency bands that bother you, try not to increase anything or do it in small dose. But I dunno... since I use the Q5 everything sounds perfect as is or with bass boost on. End of EQ fiddling for me. Maybe is a combination of better headphones + Q5 vs older players/phones and worse headphones that I used in the past.

*2. Balanced*
Generally balanced has one real-life benefit only: more power. End of story. Crosstalk and other "benefits" are just in theory and the values are so small that they are not physically audible. It was measured and proved by professionals. I won't look for proof now. Oh, and the connector - yes - better connector. That's it. The fact that in case of FiiO's implementation the balanced output *CAN* sound better is another story, and merit of their *specific* implementation, not a general "balanced is better".


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 14, 2019)

sinquito said:


> Yes it is only 1 decibel, but t least to my ears (this is of course a subjective thing) the bass boost does not sound "right" and the NX4's sounds more natural. Plus I am not talking about 1 dB difference in say a noisy street, trying to compare an hydraulic hammer vs a diesel engine on a bus, I am talking a 1 dB listening on headphones in a quiet room, using the same headphones and music file. Hearing is very sensitive and adaptive. At the night when in bed I can clearly hear the noise floor of the room, which is pretty low. I am sure that at day in the same room I would not be able to make out all those little noise, less on a busy street.
> 
> This is of course just my perception and not a factual thing. Maybe it is just the slope in the Topping is more steep as you say.



I don't no how you can describe a bass boost more natural, but the topping has a greater boost with curve that's ramped up quickly.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 14, 2019)

.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 14, 2019)

The differences aren't night and day but to me they're very noticable from the stock module.  Mostly the soundstage and clarity and I like the way it does bass better than the am3e. It also has 90 more mw output power @32 ohms, which isn't huge but nice. The noise and distortion are lower too, which if you have sensitive iems is nice. The only time I would use the stock module after listening to this is if I had more neutral/treble forward cans and iems, I don't know if I'd like the treble- it's very pronounced and revealing.

Chris is hbb.

Oh and the stereo separation which contributes to the image size,  is greater with the balanced circuit.

I did mean lower crosstalk, not higher.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Agree totally, the treble is certainly more apparent with the AM3D for whatever convergence of factors. I am just now listening to my Klipsch HP-3 from the 3.5mm output on the AM3D and very much enjoying it. On low gain and no bass boost at about 1 oclock it plays at a solid volume and sounds well controlled. Nice, just now a lovely 9Bach track (Llyn Du) is starting. This track has a constant and meandering bass line throughout that underpins the ethereal female vocal track in an otherwise very stripped down piece. Very nice.


----------



## pstickne

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. If you are adjusting the equalizer for FiiO music app, the EQ is only in the app:
> 
> ...


That’s cool! Is this a _new feature of the Q5s_, or should I expect the BT EQ available on the original Q5?

I don’t see it in the FiiO Music App / BT control (iOS).


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. If you are adjusting the equalizer for FiiO music app, the EQ is only in the app:
> 
> ...


The equalizer and roll of filter doesn't work at all. I can slide the sliders and choose other roll off filters and nothing happens


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> The equalizer and roll of filter doesn't work at all. I can slide the sliders and choose other roll off filters and nothing happens


Just use a player like Neutron or Onkyo HF Player as both have great equalizers. When I use JRiver there again there is the built in parametric EQ or you can find free VST plugins such as EasyQ. Lots of options.


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> Just use a player like Neutron or Onkyo HF Player as both have great equalizers. When I use JRiver there again there is the built in parametric EQ or you can find free VST plugins such as EasyQ. Lots of options.


I stream usually. And I would like to play around whit the roll of filters


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> I stream usually. And I would like to play around whit the roll of filters


The filters I can't imagine make audible differences, if they do, they must be incredibly subtle, very, very subtle. Streaming is something that I only do at home at this point and when I do with JRiver I can use the WDM driver feature to enable DSP, but I hear you so for sure what you need differs from my needs.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Aug 14, 2019)

Question:

Since the Q5s have both 2.5 & 4.4, Can it out put both 2.5mm & 4.4mm at the same Time or does it chooses one or the other? I ask for the sole reason of A / B -ing Two IEM without needing to unplug / repluging.


----------



## noaid

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 1. You could switch the charge on/off option from Fiio music app.
> *2. You would need to replace the battery.*
> 
> Best reagards



Hello,
I would like to ask how this replacement is done? 
Is it possible to replace it by user? Probably not. Which battery? Where to get it?
Is it replaced by Fiio or your dealer? 
How much will it cost? 
What is expected average lifetime of the battery in years or hours?

Thanks for reply.


----------



## noaid

I just received my Q5s. First user in my country , from local dealer. 

Currently charging. But my first visual/mechanical impressions:

Front brushed plate of body has razor sharp edges and corners on both left and right sides! It may be even dangerous because when changing volume your finger may cut on it. Or tear your pocket or whatever. This is really big fail in design. It does not feel good in my hand ,like I would hold knife edge, as opposite to Q1mkII which is really very nice in hand and I love to hold it. I am glad leather case is on the way to me.

During today I will check SE on AKG K701, balanced on my IEM KZ ZS7 and line out on my "better than average" audio system. I will compare it with Q1mkII.


----------



## abitdeef

noaid said:


> I just received my Q5s. First user in my country , from local dealer.
> 
> Currently charging. But my first visual/mechanical impressions:
> 
> ...



You would not like AK stuff then More right angles than a Picasso. I have carried it in my pocket and handled it without incident though.


----------



## maxngck

noaid said:


> I just received my Q5s. First user in my country , from local dealer.
> 
> Currently charging. But my first visual/mechanical impressions:
> 
> ...



Yes it is really very sharp. I m now using thr supplied pouch to house it till my case arrive. So far no issue. Just handle with more care.


----------



## kaushama (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## abitdeef (Aug 14, 2019)

kaushama said:


> G



Is that the case from Ali Express? Looks nice. Also nice to see the wm1a putting out the correct bit rate depth with the yellow colour.


----------



## kaushama

Got my Q5S. I listened to stock module for a while and swapped to AM3D. Listening to it with Focal Clear single ended and Westone W80 with 4.4mm balanced. I listened to it with PC + USB(Foobar), LDAC + WM1A, USB + WM1A. I couldn't get my Galaxy S10+ to pair with it through LDAC, though I played with FIIO Music app as well as developer settings on S10+. It always connect to SBC. USB audio player do not recognize it thorough S10+ USB.
FIIO Music app would need more work surely. 
I like the sound signature and AM3E is a good amp module. However I like AM3D more as it has more clarity, controlled bass, space and speed. It is subtle, however change is very discernible. LDAC sounds very good with WM1A. 
I need to change the case of WM1A as it does not allow stacking of the Q5S. The WMPORT cable gets in the way of 3.5 mm   connector of the Focal clear. I am waiting for the 4.4mm connectors for building custom cables for Focal Clear and HE1000V2.
WM1A + USB + 4.4mm Westone sounds very good. It can drive Focal Clear with high gain volume dialed  to 12'.  
Over all I like the device very much. However LDAC issues with devices has to be fixed. Looks Q5S is a work in progress.
It does not back-charge WM1A.


----------



## kaushama

abitdeef said:


> Is that the case from Ali Express? Looks nice. Also nice to see the wm1a putting out the correct bit rate depth with the yellow colour.


It is the DD case from Ali-express.


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> It is the DD case from Ali-express.



Thanks, might have to break down and get it. I like that they have the window cut out for the led light.


----------



## maxngck

Nobody use poweramp player here?


----------



## maxngck

abitdeef said:


> Thanks, might have to break down and get it. I like that they have the window cut out for the led light.


I like tat too but i do not like the 4 bands at the back. If iot has the option of not having the bands, i will sure choose that.


----------



## kaushama

maxngck said:


> I like tat too but i do not like the 4 bands at the back. If iot has the option of not having the bands, i will sure choose that.


You can cut them off! I am seriously thinking of that!


----------



## Tamirci

maxngck said:


> Nobody use poweramp player here?





maxngck said:


> Nobody use poweramp player here?



I used to years before. But I met the HiFi universe and switched to Neutron and its hires outputs. The only way to approach the neutralness and clean sound on a cell phone


----------



## kaushama

I need to compare this with WM1A standalone as a player. It is a damn good player own its own. Main attraction of the Q5S had been its LDAC. Its a pity, I can not get S10+ to work with it. @FiiO could guide me anything more to do or alert FIIO of this bug?


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> I need to compare this with WM1A standalone as a player. It is a damn good player own its own. Main attraction of the Q5S had been its LDAC. Its a pity, I can not get S10+ to work with it. @FiiO could guide me anything more to do or alert FIIO of this bug?



What's the problem with s10+ ? I'm using my s10e with now problem. I would think they both have the same software.


----------



## kaushama (Aug 14, 2019)

It does not do LDAC Codec! I connects to WM1A through LDAC. But S10+ always revert to SBC whatever I do in FIIO Music app or developer settings in the phone.


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> It does not do LDAC Codec! I connects to WM1A through LDAC. But S10+ always revert to SBC whatever I do in FIIO Music app or developer settings in the phone.



Try these settings on the top slide down menu. Fist hit the fiio Q5 button with the 2 square, circle and little headphone ikon.

Next hit the connected device settings button 

Then select ldac on the next screen - bottom pic. If you have ldac in developer settings it should work


----------



## kaushama

abitdeef said:


> Try these settings on the top slide down menu. Fist hit the fiio Q5 button with the 2 square, circle and little headphone ikon.
> 
> Next hit the connected device settings button
> 
> Then select ldac on the next screen - bottom pic. If you have ldac in developer settings it should work


Got it done! Thank you very much! FIIO app did not do the trick however! There is an option to change it in the app too.


----------



## noaid

kaushama said:


> I couldn't get my Galaxy S10+ to pair with it through LDAC, though I played with FIIO Music app as well as developer settings on S10+. It always connect to SBC. USB audio player do not recognize it thorough S10+ USB.
> FIIO Music app would need more work surely.
> LDAC sounds very good with WM1A.



I had no problem with BT pairing Samsung S7 and J5. It worked in the beginning but after some time on USB and playing with Fiio app it stopped working. Destroyed sound. I played a bit with codec settings in Developer settings and it started to work correctly, now both phones no problem. I use only UAPP on both phones.
I would say that during BT settings in Fiio App something happened, it behaved strangely in the beginning.
LDAC is not bad but ... USB connection is a way better if you have well recorded music in hires at least on my AKG K701. 
I was a bit surprised that SE output level is almost the same as in Q1mkII. I have to recable K701 to balanced .
Sound is much better comparing Q1mkII - cleaner, more definition. Worth the money.  I need better IEMs, ZS7 are not so good anymore for this amp.


----------



## kaushama

This is very useful to have a streaming subscription and listen on the go!


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> Got it done! Thank you very much! FIIO app did not do the trick however! There is an option to change it in the app too.



Glad to hear it, the Q5 sounds amazing with ldac. The fiio app will get an update soon.


----------



## noaid

kaushama said:


> There is an option to change it in the app too.


No, in application you can only enable or disable each codec not to set which should be used, only if you would disable all others.


----------



## KG12

So Q5s arrived today and using it successfully with Xperia XZ3 both XZ3 and Fiio app reporting that codec is LDAC [which it should be] but LED on Q5s resolutely flashing purple not white. Anyone …. Fiio any ideas?
Sounds excellent anyway through FA7's.


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> Got it done! Thank you very much! FIIO app did not do the trick however! There is an option to change it in the app too.


Thats the same whit every usb dac when you are using samsung its not fiio fault


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 14, 2019)

KG12 said:


> So Q5s arrived today and using it successfully with Xperia XZ3 both XZ3 and Fiio app reporting that codec is LDAC [which it should be] but LED on Q5s resolutely flashing purple not white. Anyone …. Fiio any ideas?
> Sounds excellent anyway through FA7's.



If it's a lilac color it's ldac, they're calling it white I guess. The purple ldac is darker. Pic of the ldac- kind of goofy I know






Here's the aptx


----------



## KG12

Aha …. OK odd they managed to get it right on the BTR3. Sounds great anyway!


----------



## abitdeef

KG12 said:


> Aha …. OK odd they managed to get it right on the BTR3. Sounds great anyway!



Yeah idk, maybe that particular led can't do white. But it's yellow for hi res and green for dsd. But white, nope. But it's ldac for sure.

Oh yeah it's a great unit, this and the m11 have really changed my mind about Fiio. I've always liked them but with these 2 things they've stepped up the value and quality.  I love the thx module too. 

I'm using the bluetooth way more than I thought I would. At first I thought it sounded weaker than the USB, but then I realized I didn't have the volume up on my phone all the way. 

Now I'm having a hard time telling which is which.


----------



## Leetransform25

kaushama said:


> Got my Q5S. I listened to stock module for a while and swapped to AM3D. Listening to it with Focal Clear single ended and Westone W80 with 4.4mm balanced. I listened to it with PC + USB(Foobar), LDAC + WM1A, USB + WM1A. I couldn't get my Galaxy S10+ to pair with it through LDAC, though I played with FIIO Music app as well as developer settings on S10+. It always connect to SBC. USB audio player do not recognize it thorough S10+ USB.
> FIIO Music app would need more work surely.
> I like the sound signature and AM3E is a good amp module. However I like AM3D more as it has more clarity, controlled bass, space and speed. It is subtle, however change is very discernible. LDAC sounds very good with WM1A.
> I need to change the case of WM1A as it does not allow stacking of the Q5S. The WMPORT cable gets in the way of 3.5 mm   connector of the Focal clear. I am waiting for the 4.4mm connectors for building custom cables for Focal Clear and HE1000V2.
> ...


What's the sound quality of the Q5s like compared to the WM1A?


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 14, 2019)

kaushama said:


> This is very useful to have a streaming subscription and listen on the go!



Hey, did you ever get the USB out to work with the Q5s? Mines working with fiio and neutron properly. I don't think I changed any settings but I did install uapp which might of loaded a driver. But it outputs properly on all 3 music apps. I like them all for different reasons.

I don't think fiio or neutron were working properly before I installed uapp. I know neutron wasn't and I'm pretty sure the fiio app wasn't either.


----------



## showme99

kaushama said:


>


That's a nice little ifi stack you've got there in the background. Is that the iTube and iCan that I'm seeing?


----------



## kaushama

showme99 said:


> That's a nice little ifi stack you've got there in the background. Is that the iTube and iCan that I'm seeing?


Yes they are! I have Itube 2, ICAN SE, IDSD BL and  IUSB 3 stacked. I love them as they drive Focal clear and HE1000 V2 very well.
However I think I should get Topping D50S to add LDAC capability to the stack.
I have to listen WM1A and it stacked with Q5S + AM3A more.
I can't get UAPP to work with Q5S. It does not recognise Q5S.


----------



## alexlevn0791

How do you describe the sound signature of Q5s? Does it work well with DAPs on the warmer side like Cayin N6ii? I am debating between the Fiii and the Chord Mojo so really appreciate any comparisons that can make my life a little easier. Fiio is definitely winning me over with 4.4 balance and bluetooth capability with such affordability...


----------



## Sonic Defender

alexlevn0791 said:


> How do you describe the sound signature of Q5s? Does it work well with DAPs on the warmer side like Cayin N6ii? I am debating between the Fiii and the Chord Mojo so really appreciate any comparisons that can make my life a little easier. Fiio is definitely winning me over with 4.4 balance and bluetooth capability with such affordability...


I owned the Mojo, really liked it, but if the DAP is already warmish the Q5s, which is to my ears less warm than both the Q5 and Mojo, might be the better fit.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

alexlevn0791 said:


> How do you describe the sound signature of Q5s? Does it work well with DAPs on the warmer side like Cayin N6ii? I am debating between the Fiii and the Chord Mojo so really appreciate any comparisons that can make my life a little easier. Fiio is definitely winning me over with 4.4 balance and bluetooth capability with such affordability...



If you're feeding digital signal from your DAP to the DAC/AMP then the sound signature of your DAP doesn't matter anymore. The DAC/AMP will do the conversion and amping and all you'll hear is it's own sound signature.


----------



## kaushama

My AM3D module is defective. Its 4.4mm output distorts when player moves! 3.5mm works fine. AM3E module works fine. AM3D has to go back! )-:


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> Yes they are! I have Itube 2, ICAN SE, IDSD BL and  IUSB 3 stacked. I love them as they drive Focal clear and HE1000 V2 very well.
> However I think I should get Topping D50S to add LDAC capability to the stack.
> I have to listen WM1A and it stacked with Q5S + AM3A more.
> I can't get UAPP to work with Q5S. It does not recognise Q5S.



I take it you're using the latest version of uapp. Mine worked straight away, don't know if the problems on the 10+s end or the version of uapp. Mine is 5.2.5


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> My AM3D module is defective. Its 4.4mm output distorts when player moves! 3.5mm works fine. AM3E module works fine. AM3D has to go back! )-:



Damn that sucks. So it's not the cable but the jack?


----------



## kaushama

I guess on the board it has a defective contact! When player moves it gets loose contact most likely!


----------



## kaushama

abitdeef said:


> Damn that sucks. So it's not the cable but the jack?


Same cable works with WM1A and AM3E fine!


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> I guess on the board it has a defective contact! When player moves it gets loose contact most likely!



That one contact does look weird. I was thinking maybe it was where the jack is soldered to that board. Well fiio's pretty good with stuff like that, I'd contact them directly.


----------



## kaushama

And it gives pops and clicks of capacitor leaking! This AM3D is defective! AM3E works fine!


----------



## Timoteew (Aug 14, 2019)

Good news for those in the UK - the Q5S has popped up on Amazon! https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07TXNDZHZ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A239IQQWTRS75Q&psc=1


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 14, 2019)

alexlevn0791 said:


> How do you describe the sound signature of Q5s? Does it work well with DAPs on the warmer side like Cayin N6ii? I am debating between the Fiii and the Chord Mojo so really appreciate any comparisons that can make my life a little easier. Fiio is definitely winning me over with 4.4 balance and bluetooth capability with such affordability...



I second the opinion that the mojo is great sounding but the q5s has a more neutral- more treble-ish presentation. So I'd think the q5s would be a nice change of pace.

Bun E Carlos and Gang 

Sounds great on Q5s


----------



## maxngck

kaushama said:


> You can cut them off! I am seriously thinking of that!



Ya i m already thinking of that when i saw this casing . Lets see how it goes when i receive it.


----------



## maxngck

Hi just a question. If i use a 4.4mm male to 3.5mm female adaptor for my 3.5mm headphone or item, will i get the benefit of 4.4mm output?


----------



## abitdeef

maxngck said:


> Hi just a question. If i use a 4.4mm male to 3.5mm female adaptor for my 3.5mm headphone or item, will i get the benefit of 4.4mm output?



No, it will have a common ground, you need a 4.4 grounded cable or a 2.5 grounded cable. You can use a 4.4 male to 2.5 female adapter for a 2.5 grounded cable.

Don't use any 4.4 to 3.5 adapter , because your 3.5 only has one ground and could short it out.


----------



## Sonic Defender

maxngck said:


> Yes it is really very sharp. I m now using thr supplied pouch to house it till my case arrive. So far no issue. Just handle with more care.


I would really return the unit, clearly there was some kind of production issue to result in sharp edges. I know that the outermost knurled section on the volume wheel felt a little sharper than I feel it should, but it did not approach a level where I felt it was truly a production error or problematic. If it did I would have returned it. I felt the original Q5 was so very well made and a pleasure to handle in every respect.


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> I would really return the unit, clearly there was some kind of production issue to result in sharp edges. I know that the outermost knurled section on the volume wheel felt a little sharper than I feel it should, but it did not approach a level where I felt it was truly a production error or problematic. If it did I would have returned it. I felt the original Q5 was so very well made and a pleasure to handle in every respect.



Mine is a bit sharp on the right side where it's squared off from one finish to another. But it doesn't bug me at all as my hands or fingers don't really come in contact with that edge much. The outer edges are smooth.


----------



## maxngck

abitdeef said:


> No, it will have a common ground, you need a 4.4 grounded cable or a 2.5 grounded cable. You can use a 4.4 male to 2.5 female adapter for a 2.5 grounded cable.
> 
> Don't use any 4.4 to 3.5 adapter , because your 3.5 only has one ground and could short it out.


Oic. Thks for the explanation.


----------



## alexlevn0791

abitdeef said:


> I second the opinion that the mojo is great sounding but the q5s has a more neutral- more treble-ish presentation. So I'd think the q5s would be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Bun E Carlos and Gang
> 
> Sounds great on Q5s



Sound great! Thanks guys for the inputs. Is the treble on Q5s harsh by any means? My ears do not react well to bright sound signature. After further reading, I am tempted to order a Q5s now. The mojo is great, but would be logistically inconvenient (all my cables are 4.4mm now so the use of a 4.4 to 3.5 adapter is required).


----------



## sinquito

LDAC on Galaxy S10, the Q5s LED pulsates white.

The edges on my unit are also very sharp, but I don't think it will cut me (I do have delicate hands actually) or damage any cables. To me is an issue with aesthetics as the edges will no doubt scuff and scratch due to use in no time and will not look as nice.


----------



## maxngck (Aug 15, 2019)

abitdeef said:


> Mine is a bit sharp on the right side where it's squared off from one finish to another. But it doesn't bug me at all as my hands or fingers don't really come in contact with that edge much. The outer edges are smooth.



Ya the circled part is sharp. But i am not touching there. No issue for me. But to be safe..get a case to cover it.


----------



## maxngck

Just to share my lovely Q5S with my other headphone and earphones


----------



## noaid

Now some info about *Line-out* output. I don't know how many people use it but I will use it also as a DAC for my home mini PC system with higher level amp and speakers with Foobar2000 and lot of hires,DSD,SACD records. I used this way also Q1mkII.

Q1mkII had much lower output level and you had to set level knob to max. Probably level was set in dac chip.
Q5s has fixed output level and it is according to norm - almost in line with other devices. That is good. Real line out.

As for the sound quality - more clean and detailed then line out in Q1. I compared also with my bluray player OPPO BDP-85SE (some higher level ESS Sabre DAC, 2-3x more expensive) by connecting SPDIF coax output with coax adapter to Q5s. OPPO SE output and Q5s line out were connected to the same amplifier so inputs could be switched during playback. Playing some 24/96 and 24/192 DVD Audio. Trebles and bass seem to be exactly the same, middle was recessed in Q5s, not subtle, a lot, it was immediately heard. Q5s seem to be V shaped comparing to OPPO BDP. Question is what is correct. I would say OPPO...

Another findings:
*Battery level *- BTR3 reported its battery level by bluetooth to Android application for instance BatON. Q5s does not report it, it is a pity. Would be good to add this functionality in next firmware if it is possible from HW point of view.
And *charging* - maximum charging current was around 1.2 A from good charger. When connected to phone with ML06 cable where was no charging from phone. When connected to PC - charging even if charging is switched off. Bug or feature? Fiio, please tell us. If feature then this sw switch has no sense. ML06 is done by hw design the way no charging occurs. Maybe OTG micro on Q5s will disable charging by hw, I will try it.
*Interference* - When Q1mkII was stacked with phone and you streamed by mobile data (not wiifi) there was strong interference static heard in headphones mostly in right channel. With Q5s nothing like that. Good. Question is if is is good idea to stack metal amp near antenna as a shield for mobile signal. With stacking there is much more heating during streaming, phone works like microwave oven. It seems also it drains more battery. Playing from sd card is no problem.


----------



## kaushama

Sending AM3D back. It was such a disappointment to have issues within few minutes of operation.


----------



## Tamirci

kaushama said:


> Sending AM3D back. It was such a disappointment to have issues within few minutes of operation.


I know your disappoinment. Would make me unhappy too


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Sonic Defender said:


> I owned the Mojo, really liked it, but if the DAP is already warmish the Q5s, which is to my ears less warm than both the Q5 and Mojo, might be the better fit.


So between the Q5 with stock AM3A module and Q5s with stock AM3E module, do you (or others) find a difference in sound signature? 
I'm curious about this because until now comparisons were mostly made between the AM3E and AM3D, but what about the old Q5 and the new one with their stock amps?


----------



## noaid

I wish you to replace it only once. After I bought Q1mkII 1 channel stopped playing. Replacement did not work even from beginning. 3rd piece is working now for 2 years. My dealer could not believe this is possible.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

If you want to listen to something cool with your new shiny toys, I recommend *"Matmos - Plastic Anniversary"*. They do mostly sound design, worked a lot with Bjork. The album is amazing for sound experience, stereo spatiality, imaging.
Also give a try to Yosi Horikawa albums.


----------



## Tamirci

abitdeef said:


> Hey, did you ever get the USB out to work with the Q5s? Mines working with fiio and neutron properly. I don't think I changed any settings but I did install uapp which might of loaded a driver. But it outputs properly on all 3 music apps. I like them all for different reasons.
> 
> I don't think fiio or neutron were working properly before I installed uapp. I know neutron wasn't and I'm pretty sure the fiio app wasn't either.



How did you install uapp? Couldnt find on google.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Tamirci said:


> How did you install uapp? Couldnt find on google.



Google Play >> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro
Free Trial >> https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/products/usb-audio-player-pro


----------



## Tamirci

KopaneDePooj said:


> Google Play >> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro
> Free Trial >> https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/products/usb-audio-player-pro



Thanks. I already have it. But moving stuff to a specific folder is what I havent liked. So I used Neutron and its high res output setting.


----------



## tolis626

I still don't understand why people don't use PowerAmp here. I find it every bit as good as Neutron (although a bit simpler with its settings) and it also has high red output.

In other news, the courier got delayed yesterday and today is a national holiday, so my Q5s is not getting here before Friday. Hopefully this doesn't go on until next week, I will be traveling for a week and I want the Q5s with me.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 15, 2019)

tolis626 said:


> I still don't understand why people don't use PowerAmp here. I find it every bit as good as Neutron (although a bit simpler with its settings) and it also has high red output.



I purchased Poweramp a long time ago and used it extensively in its previous version when I used just my phone. Then I waited for the "next gen" version 3 like... forever. It kept being delayed. Then I got the Q5, then UAPP developed a new version, I purchased it and never looked back. IMO it is the best software for use with external DACs if you want pure sound. Poweramp is best used with phones if you want to tweak the sound, because of it's extensive and very good EQ, DSP and other sound processing components. It's finally in its new version but... too late for me, I already have all I want in UAPP.


----------



## noaid

I used paid Poweramp for years before. Once I got first portable dac-amp I bought UAPP for it. PowerAmp did not have usb output, this feature is only last several months as I know. It was never designed as hifi player in the beginning.
I tried also HiBy, Onkyo, Fiio, and lot of others. For me UAPP is best because it knows all important  audio formats including SACD iso files and it has also possibility of streaming different services (Qobuz, Google, Shoutcast,and mainly Tidal Hifi and has MQA decoder for it (paid addon).


----------



## maxngck

For me i did not adjust any eq in poweramp. Only for the preamp portion. All leave it as default.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 15, 2019)

The Fiio app is outputting hi res also. With the am3d I haven't felt the need to eq so I've just been using fiio's


----------



## Sonic Defender

KopaneDePooj said:


> So between the Q5 with stock AM3A module and Q5s with stock AM3E module, do you (or others) find a difference in sound signature?
> I'm curious about this because until now comparisons were mostly made between the AM3E and AM3D, but what about the old Q5 and the new one with their stock amps?


Yes, the original Q5 with stock module to my ears is still warmer sounding, but not by as much of a degree. Saying that, I need to do more comparison, but certainly that is my current impression.


----------



## Timoteew

It has arrived...


----------



## dudiadudia1

Hi,

Another new Q5S owner here. Only had few hours with it. So pleased so far.
Using from balanced > BGVP 2.5mm 600 Wire 6N OCC Pure Silver > TinHifi P1. On low gain with no bass boost > BT Ldac > galaxy s9 > poweramp pro high res mode.

Not sure if it was mentioned anywhere. A major plus for me is the lack of any audio video sync issues in YT and Netflix.

Am listening now..Fiio iz not messing around boy I'll tell u.

With P1 on low gain  at ~65% volume the P1 are blasting!


----------



## bowei006

Been using Q5S for a couple weeks now.

Very capable. Installs automatically once plugged in (lemme tell you, as  a FiiO dude since 2011...early USB driver install stuff was painful), and works well with IEMs. Has no issues with anything from 14 ohms even up to my planars which i have to max out the volume with due to the AM3 amplifier.


----------



## maxngck

dudiadudia1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another new Q5S owner here. Only had few hours with it. So pleased so far.
> Using from balanced > BGVP 2.5mm 600 Wire 6N OCC Pure Silver > TinHifi P1. On low gain with no bass boost > BT Ldac > galaxy s9 > poweramp pro high res mode.
> ...



Hi

Is there Poweramp Pro version? I am using Poweramp full version but unable to find pro version in play store. Can advise where to get pro version?

I tried driving P1 last week using Fiio pure silver 4.4mm cable. The bass is really flat when playing hotel califonia hi res file. I cant recall the volume which i on. But i just find Fiio dun really match P1 well (my personal opinion).


----------



## abitdeef

Q5s=neutral amp+ P1= neutral iem = neutral sound.


----------



## kaushama

One major issue with the design of amp modules and their own cables, is spatial incompatibility. Being 90 degree cables they always get in the way of Audio Jacks!


----------



## noaid (Aug 16, 2019)

It is not problem with ML06, you can switch the other micro USB end. Lightning connector is straight so also no problem.
But with CL06 USB-C it blocks balanced connectors mainly 2.5. This is very bad.
I think reason is switch from originally designed USB-C connector on the body to micro USB.

Fiio, I have paid for CL06 lot of money (for such cable). Is any recommendation for solving this problem? 

By the way other Chinese producers make reversible micro USB connectors on their cables. https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...rchText=micro+usb+reversible&switch_new_app=y

New finding : declared battery capacity is 3800 mAh, my measured capacity when charging from blinking red led for some time is 3700 mAh. So battery is good. 
What is your real play time? Did anybody measured this? Declared is 9.5 hours.


----------



## dudiadudia1

maxngck said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there Poweramp Pro version? I am using Poweramp full version but unable to find pro version in play store. Can advise where to get pro version?



With Poweramp You have 1. trial version which is also the full app once ulocked and 2. Poweramp Full version unlocker. 

When in poweramp go to settings > audio > output > Hi-Res Output: activate BT.
Also make sure to check off DVC:


----------



## maxngck

kaushama said:


> One major issue with the design of amp modules and their own cables, is spatial incompatibility. Being 90 degree cables they always get in the way of Audio Jacks!



Yes. In future gotta get straight type of connector for the interconnector. Luckily now my FA7 is not interfering with Shanling L2 cable.


----------



## maxngck

dudiadudia1 said:


> With Poweramp You have 1. trial version which is also the full app once ulocked and 2. Poweramp Full version unlocker.
> 
> When in poweramp go to settings > audio > output > Hi-Res Output: activate BT.
> Also make sure to check off DVC:



Hi i am currently using the unlock version of Poweramp. 

Thanks for tips. I have just activated the Hi Res output for both BT and USB DAC.


----------



## finepics

KopaneDePooj said:


> If you want to listen to something cool with your new shiny toys, I recommend *"Matmos - Plastic Anniversary"*. They do mostly sound design, worked a lot with Bjork. The album is amazing for sound experience, stereo spatiality, imaging.
> Also give a try to Yosi Horikawa albums.




That's a great recommendation - thanks. Incredible album.


----------



## tolis626

So mine FINALLY arrived! First impressions are great, but I've only done my "ooh! Shiny!" listening for now, will do more critical listening later at home. But so far it unapologetically puts the Q1 to shame. It's not even funny how much better it is. My MSR7b are shining on it! 

PS : It's one hefty boi


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 16, 2019)

maxngck said:


> Ya the circled part is sharp. But i am not touching there. No issue for me. But to be safe..get a case to cover it.



But that is on purpose! What would a Swiss army knife be without a tool to shave your beard in the desert when you're left all alone with only your survival tool at hand. Because how would you survive without your music? FiiO thought of everything so they put a razor in it... just in case 
Seriously, that edge never bothered me


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 16, 2019)

The Q5s has the Edge over other amps, it's a very Sharp amp!


----------



## abitdeef

My Canook friends have never sounded better The percussion at the beginning- whoa nellie!


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 16, 2019)

RUSH FTW!

Enjoy this playlist too if you have Spotify :

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/22PrAJTjSuXwiF53a9CUoq


----------



## maxngck

abitdeef said:


> The Q5s has the Edge over other amps, it's a very Sharp amp!


 It is a razor sharp amp


----------



## bgtip

Apparently Q5s uses the same PC driver as my K3 so I haven't reinstalled it. FiiO Control Panel shows it as Q5. However I can't find the option to change the L/R balance which is present on K3 with the same driver.
I tend to change L/R balance quite a lot. How can I do it with Q5s?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

bgtip said:


> Apparently Q5s uses the same PC driver as my K3 so I haven't reinstalled it. FiiO Control Panel shows it as Q5. However I can't find the option to change the L/R balance which is present on K3 with the same driver.
> I tend to change L/R balance quite a lot. How can I do it with Q5s?



In FiiO Music app when you connect through Bluetooth.


----------



## Sonic Defender

abitdeef said:


> The Q5s has the Edge over other amps, it's a very Sharp amp!


Love it, that was one of my first concerts, saw that tour here in Ottawa and took a girl who everybody said was way out of my league (she was gorgeous) and asked her to be my girlfriend after the concert. I was just a teenager, but managed to keep her for almost three years. Thanks for triggering the trip down memory lane with those lyrics.


----------



## Sonic Defender

abitdeef said:


> My Canook friends have never sounded better The percussion at the beginning- whoa nellie!


Saw this tour as well. I have seen Rush at least 8 times. I actually play the drums and spent many hours in the 80s and 90s trying to play Rush. Even bought a huge kit back in the 80s. I mean two bass drums with bass mounted toms, 8" and 10" on a stand, roto toms, wind chimes, cow bells, tricked out with nice Zildjian cymbals. Those were the days. Dude you're really making me get all nostalgic.


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> Love it, that was one of my first concerts, saw that tour here in Ottawa and took a girl who everybody said was way out of my league (she was gorgeous) and asked her to be my girlfriend after the concert. I was just a teenager, but managed to keep her for almost three years. Thanks for triggering the trip down memory lane with those lyrics.



Was a really good time for music, I saw him in Cleveland and it was a very good show. Rush probably is my favorite Rock band of all time, I've seen them countless times. In fact I just bought Geddy Lee's Big Beautiful Book of Bass for my son for his b-day. I think something's in the water up there


----------



## actorlife

Whoever won congrats.


----------



## kaushama (Aug 16, 2019)

I thought Q5S does not back-charge WM1A. However I see all four LEDs light up while they are connected. I have disabled charge with Bluetooth before connecting them. So back-charging happens?
I have returned AM3D and listening with AM3E. It is a very nice module!


----------



## Sonic Defender

abitdeef said:


> Was a really good time for music, I saw him in Cleveland and it was a very good show. Rush probably is my favorite Rock band of all time, I've seen them countless times. In fact I just bought Geddy Lee's Big Beautiful Book of Bass for my son for his b-day. I think something's in the water up there


My brother went to the book signing event with Geddy in late July. Water is pretty good up here! Lots of natural filtration through the Canadian Shield . I guess you saw Clockwork Angels. I am glad they finished up on such a strong album. Yes, the 80s were pretty fantastic for music, shame that many of the recordings were thin and clinical, but digital was pretty darn new and artists and engineers were just learning so can't be too tough on them. Do you like Tool at all?


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> I thought Q5S does not back-charge WM1A. However I see all four LEDs light up while they are connected. I have disabled charge with Bluetooth before connecting them. So back-charging happens?
> I have returned AM3D and listening with AM3E. It is a very nice module!


I also like the AM3E module. I find it a little warmer which works for me. I am actually about to take the AM3D off and put the AM3E back on.


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> I thought Q5S does not back-charge WM1A. However I see all four LEDs light up while they are connected. I have disabled charge with Bluetooth before connecting them. So back-charging happens?
> I have returned AM3D and listening with AM3E. It is a very nice module!



It back charges all of my daps too, that's why I've been using my s10e and bluetooth. Doesn't seem to back charge the phone. Hopefully can be fixed in firmware. 

Yep stock amp sounds just like m11 to me, very, very nice. Been awhile since I've had wm1a but from memory they probably sound similar. 

I loved wm1a but I had 2 from best buy with obvious dead pixels. So I gave up. I'm interested in the supposed nw100, will it sound like zx300/wm1a and have 4.4 balanced? Will it stream? Will it be smaller like nw a45?


----------



## bgtip

KopaneDePooj said:


> In FiiO Music app when you connect through Bluetooth.


I'm already connected to the PC via USB because I use q5s as desktop DAC/AMP. See what I mean:


----------



## kaushama

abitdeef said:


> It back charges all of my daps too, that's why I've been using my s10e and bluetooth. Doesn't seem to back charge the phone. Hopefully can be fixed in firmware.
> 
> Yep stock amp sounds just like m11 to me, very, very nice. Been awhile since I've had wm1a but from memory they probably sound similar.
> 
> I loved wm1a but I had 2 from best buy with obvious dead pixels. So I gave up. I'm interested in the supposed nw100, will it sound like zx300/wm1a and have 4.4 balanced? Will it stream? Will it be smaller like nw a45?


If they don't fix it in a firmware, it kind of defeats Q5S as a multifaceted portable audio gear. You don't won't your DAP to be a battery bank to Q5S!


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> I also like the AM3E module. I find it a little warmer which works for me. I am actually about to take the AM3D off and put the AM3E back on.



Lol I was just  thinking about throwing mine back on. I'd like to see them do a korg tube amp similar to cayin n8. 

Then you would have your all arounder- AM3E, your more neutral reference one- AM3D, and a big warm bass monster with AM3T. T for tube ha ha. 

That would cover pretty much everything, because they already have a high output one.


----------



## Vitandus

Sonic Defender said:


> My brother went to the book signing event with Geddy in late July.



I missed a book signing with Geddy, and one with Bruce Dickinson, due to work travel. Grrr!

The 40th anniversary cuts aren't bad, but if only both bands had today's recording tech back in the day.....


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> If they don't fix it in a firmware, it kind of defeats Q5S as a multifaceted portable audio gear. You don't won't your DAP to be a battery bank to Q5S!



Good point, c'mon Fiio! Fix this.


----------



## abitdeef

bgtip said:


> I'm already connected to the PC via USB because I use q5s as desktop DAC/AMP. See what I mean:



Can you just run it through power amp or something to get that function? I would think there would be a pan setting in windows.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 16, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> My brother went to the book signing event with Geddy in late July. Water is pretty good up here! Lots of natural filtration through the Canadian Shield . I guess you saw Clockwork Angels. I am glad they finished up on such a strong album. Yes, the 80s were pretty fantastic for music, shame that many of the recordings were thin and clinical, but digital was pretty darn new and artists and engineers were just learning so can't be too tough on them. Do you like Tool at all?



I have been to every Rush show ha ha. Clockwork Angels was fantastic. One of the best things about Rush is there albums can be so distinctive, and varied  and yet be so 'Rush'. Truly one of a kind.

Tool? Yes please  can't wait for the full album.





I like anybody that rocks!


----------



## kaushama (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't think I would use Bass boost too. It attenuates trebles as it was posted before. In comparison, IFI micro line, has a very nice Bass boost feature, which does not touch other frequency ranges on boost.
But it has enough impact on Bass with neutrality, perhaps with a touch of warmth. I don't think my impressions on AM3D was correct as it was a faulty unit. I looking forward to listen Focal Clear/He1000V2 balanced. I need those connectors!


----------



## MarkF786

HAS ANYONE BEEN ABLE TO GET THE Q5S TO WORK WITH THE IOS APP?

I've tried everything imaginable, including using different devices, but BT Control does not work with the Q5s.  It works fine with the Q5 though.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

bgtip said:


> I'm already connected to the PC via USB because I use q5s as desktop DAC/AMP. See what I mean:



Yes, I understand, but Q5 settings can only be accessed via the Fiio Music app on Android or iOS. There is no option in PC USB driver. Or at least that was the case last time when this was discussed in the Q5 thread.
I have version 4.13.0 of USB driver with fewer tabs at the top. I see now there's a newer version >> https://www.fiio.com/Driver_Download
What version do you have installed?





So if you want to save a new balance setting that will "stick" inside the Q5 you'll have to access it via the FiiO Music app in Bluetooth mode.

But if you want to temporary tweak the balance when connected to PC in Windows you can access that setting in the properties window of the sound device:


----------



## bgtip (Aug 16, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Yes, I understand, but Q5 settings can only be accessed via the Fiio Music app on Android or iOS. There is no option in PC USB driver. Or at least that was the case last time when this was discussed in the Q5 thread.
> I have version 4.13.0 of USB driver with fewer tabs at the top. I see now there's a newer version >> https://www.fiio.com/Driver_Download
> What version do you have installed?
> 
> ...


My driver is version 4.47.0. It is the latest. However your device revision is different - v.0.52 vs my v.0.32.
Windows settings don't affect the sound probably because the FiiO's ASIO takes over.
I might change the balance in FiiO app eventually although this isn't ideal to me.


----------



## bgtip

@FiiO 
Request: Fast Forward/Rewind function with the Next/Previous buttons on Q5s.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

bgtip said:


> My driver is version 4.47.0. It is the latest. However your device revision is different - v.0.52 vs my v.0.32.
> Windows settings don't affect the sound probably because the FiiO's ASIO takes over.
> I might change the balance in FiiO app eventually although this isn't ideal to me.



I have the old Q5, that's why revision number is different. That "revision" field actually refers to the firmware version, not some hardware revision.
What's under "Options" tab?


----------



## gibby

kaushama said:


> Yes That's what I read there. You are getting one from next stock!


Please remove my quote. Thank you.


----------



## gibby

tolis626 said:


> Honestly, Fiio should just give this guy a promotion and a raise.


Please remove my quote.  Thank you.


----------



## bgtip

KopaneDePooj said:


> I have the old Q5, that's why revision number is different. That "revision" field actually refers to the firmware version, not some hardware revision.
> What's under "Options" tab?


----------



## dark09

MarkF786 said:


> HAS ANYONE BEEN ABLE TO GET THE Q5S TO WORK WITH THE IOS APP?
> 
> I've tried everything imaginable, including using different devices, but BT Control does not work with the Q5s.  It works fine with the Q5 though.


I’m running into issues with the iOS Bluetooth functionality on the Q5s as well. It shows it’s off from Bluetooth control menu, but iOS says it is connected audio just plays though phone speaker. Not having any issues with Android Bluetooth thought (Xperia X compact). Maybe FiiO is aware of the issue with iOS, an release a update to correct the problem.


----------



## Leetransform25

abitdeef said:


> It back charges all of my daps too, that's why I've been using my s10e and bluetooth. Doesn't seem to back charge the phone. Hopefully can be fixed in firmware.
> 
> Yep stock amp sounds just like m11 to me, very, very nice. Been awhile since I've had wm1a but from memory they probably sound similar.
> 
> I loved wm1a but I had 2 from best buy with obvious dead pixels. So I gave up. I'm interested in the supposed nw100, will it sound like zx300/wm1a and have 4.4 balanced? Will it stream? Will it be smaller like nw a45?


We'll have to wait till early September to find out about Sony's new DAPs, but I'm personally more excited about the ZX500 (hopefully it'll be bang for your buck like the M11  ). How's the SQ of the Q5s compared to the 1A or the 300, by the way?


----------



## abitdeef

Leetransform25 said:


> We'll have to wait till early September to find out about Sony's new DAPs, but I'm personally more excited about the ZX500 (hopefully it'll be bang for your buck like the M11  ). How's the SQ of the Q5s compared to the 1A or the 300, by the way?



ZX500 ? Oh boy  As far as compared to zx300 and wm1a the q5s with the stock module it's on par with wm1a like the m11. It's got more power than both out of balanced.

With the thx module it goes beyond both, it's pretty impressive. Imo of course so the m11 pro should be the crap


----------



## Leetransform25

abitdeef said:


> ZX500 ? Oh boy  As far as compared to zx300 and wm1a the q5s with the stock module it's on par with wm1a like the m11. It's got more power than both out of balanced.
> 
> With the thx module it goes beyond both, it's pretty impressive. Imo of course so the m11 pro should be the ****


Thanks for your input! Yeah it's expected of the Q5s to have stronger output, Sony's DAPs are known to be weak but you get excellent battery life in return, not an issue for me though since I have sensitive ears and like listening at low volumes. Definitely will consider picking up the THX module


----------



## dark09

Picture of the headphone, and Q5s.


----------



## kaushama

dark09 said:


> Picture of the headphone, and Q5s.


Do i see an _SMSL VMV D1? I was eyeing on one to be used with my Burson Conductor V2. However Burson has updated Conductor to V3. How do you rate that CHi-FI DAC? Got it through DROP?_


----------



## kaushama

Leetransform25 said:


> We'll have to wait till early September to find out about Sony's new DAPs, but I'm personally more excited about the ZX500 (hopefully it'll be bang for your buck like the M11  ). How's the SQ of the Q5s compared to the 1A or the 300, by the way?


Q5S+AM3D is a nice upgrade to WM1A. Total new DAC/AMP solution. Hope it would prevent me from the itch I would get to upgrade the successor to WM1A.


----------



## dark09 (Aug 16, 2019)

kaushama said:


> Do i see an _SMSL VMV D1? I was eyeing on one to be used with my Burson Conductor V2. However Burson has updated Conductor to V3. How do you rate that CHi-FI DAC? Got it through DROP?_



Yeah, I purchased it through Drop back in February. I like it, but I can't really tell much of a difference between it, and the Topping DX7s . It runs hot, so can't have it running all the time, and missing a physical power button, so have to use a remote even though its on the desk (correction - the input button works as power button if pressed for more than a second)... works great with Roon though. I wouldn't have bought it if it wasn't on Drop. lol


----------



## kaushama

dark09 said:


> Yeah, I purchased it through Drop back in February. I like it, but I can't really tell much of a difference between it, and the Topping DX7s . It runs hot, so can't have it running all the time, and missing a physical power button, so have to use a remote even though its on the desk (correction - the input button works as power button if pressed for more than a second)... works great with Roon though. I wouldn't have bought it if it wasn't on Drop. lol


Really! Some Review guys rave about it as end-game standalone DAC. (-: I was bit skeptical about it. I am wondering, whether to keep BURSON stack I have and upgrade to a standalone DAC or go for new Conductor V3 for my home set up. They are apparently have a matching poweramp in the pipeline. 
VMV D1 was on my shortlist as a DAC.
I have resist my urge and wait! (-:


----------



## dark09

I would take what I say with grain of salt since I just started this audio journey last December when I pre-ordered my first big dollar headphone (ZMF Aeolus). I'm still learning the differences between warm, and neutral sound. I agree that the D1 has great measurements, and sounds good. The cost to performance is where I question its worth. The biggest difference for me was the headphone. Just finished a little AB testing between the AAA 789 (with the SMSL D1), and the Q5s + AM3D module, and cannot tell much difference between them. Used Roon to sync the audio between the different sources.


----------



## kaushama

When someone says "this is it" in this subjective hobby, I take it with a lump of salt (literally) than a grain. Lol


----------



## Mad Max

dudiadudia1 said:


> ...
> Not sure if it was mentioned anywhere. A major plus for me is the lack of any audio video sync issues in YT and Netflix.
> ...


Sync issues would be on software side of things, I think, because I've never ran into sync issues with the various portable DACs I've tried.


----------



## abitdeef

Mad Max said:


> Sync issues would be on software side of things, I think, because I've never ran into sync issues with the various portable DACs I've tried.



Tons of daps have sync issues in dac mode when it comes to watching video, like youtube and Netflix. Sometimes the delay can be jarring, but this amp uses xmos, and fpga for desktop processing so you're not  going to get those soc delays.


----------



## abitdeef

Just ordered the DD case from Ali Express 

This things a keeper, so case time.


----------



## bowei006

Usability impressions:

I do like the Q5S, its very versatile, but my main need in a portable AMP/DAC is huge on the portable side.


My laptop has horrendous 3.5mm out so I've been using some miniture products and the E10K suited my need for a while until its analog potentiometer got noisy (im too lazy to take it apart and clean it). The Q5S is a thicc boi for taking into bed and using with my small 14" laptop.



I kinda wish FiiO had some custom engraving options available for a price like Vmoda does. The front of the Q5S looks like the perfect spot to put some coolio designs.


----------



## abitdeef

bowei006 said:


> Usability impressions:
> 
> I do like the Q5S, its very versatile, but my main need in a portable AMP/DAC is huge on the portable side.
> 
> ...



Why didn't you just get the Q1 mkii? A lot smaller than Q5s and still an upgrade from E10.


----------



## bowei006

abitdeef said:


> Why didn't you just get the Q1 mkii? A lot smaller than Q5s and still an upgrade from E10.



The Q5S is here for a review 

It's a great stackable unit. Part of its size is that it is indeed more technical advanced than something like a Q1. It's packed with features and needs to be taken on the go hence its size and battery.

Just giving my own usecase scenario.


----------



## abitdeef

bowei006 said:


> The Q5S is here for a review
> 
> It's a great stackable unit. Part of its size is that it is indeed more technical advanced than something like a Q1. It's packed with features and needs to be taken on the go hence its size and battery.
> 
> Just giving my own usecase scenario.





bowei006 said:


> The Q5S is here for a review
> 
> It's a great stackable unit. Part of its size is that it is indeed more technical advanced than something like a Q1. It's packed with features and needs to be taken on the go hence its size and battery.
> 
> Just giving my own usecase scenario.



Ahh, my bad.


----------



## bgtip

abitdeef said:


> Just ordered the DD case from Ali Express
> 
> This things a keeper, so case time.


Is it possible to attach a neck lanyard to this case?


----------



## abitdeef

bgtip said:


> Is it possible to attach a neck lanyard to this case?



I don't think so, doesn't look like there's anyway to hook one on.


----------



## maxngck

abitdeef said:


> Just ordered the DD case from Ali Express
> 
> This things a keeper, so case time.



Mine is on the way. Should be getting it in few days time


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Any comparison  between the Q5s and iFi xDSD?


----------



## mikroski (Aug 18, 2019)

bgtip said:


> Apparently Q5s uses the same PC driver as my K3 so I haven't reinstalled it. FiiO Control Panel shows it as Q5. However I can't find the option to change the L/R balance which is present on K3 with the same driver.
> I tend to change L/R balance quite a lot. How can I do it with Q5s?


Is it a lot difference in sound quality between K3 and Q5s?


----------



## Currawong

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Any comparison  between the Q5s and iFi xDSD?



I did a quick one now. Short answer: The xDSD is a bit more "musical" and the Q5s more what I'd describe as "smooth and even". Couldn't pick one as being more detailed with a level-matched comparison. Both were connected via coax to an M11.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Currawong said:


> I did a quick one now. Short answer: The xDSD is a bit more "musical" and the Q5s more what I'd describe as "smooth and even". Couldn't pick one as being more detailed with a level-matched comparison. Both were connected via coax to an M11.



Is that was Stock AMP on the Q5s or THX AAA AMP?

Thanks.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 18, 2019)

I had


TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Is that was Stock AMP on the Q5s or THX AAA AMP?
> 
> Thanks.



I would guess the stock module, to my ears the thx module doesn't sound like the xdsd. Definitely not smooth


----------



## KG12

Q5S with included Fiio rubber band [the larger one] and lanyard courtesy of my Fiio BTR 3!


----------



## DSpezzia

Quick question as this place is a wealth of knowledge. Playing Bluetooth from my phone to the Q5S would I be better maxing the volume on the phone and not the Q5S? I know with my old BTR3 you had to max the volume on the phone to get the most out of it. Or would 50/50 be advised. It's not had any issues with driving anything yet just want to get the most out of it.


----------



## bowei006

DSpezzia said:


> Quick question as this place is a wealth of knowledge. Playing Bluetooth from my phone to the Q5S would I be better maxing the volume on the phone and not the Q5S? I know with my old BTR3 you had to max the volume on the phone to get the most out of it. Or would 50/50 be advised. It's not had any issues with driving anything yet just want to get the most out of it.



You could do 100% on phone and then control with Q5S. If I recall, the implementation with BT is basically all smoke and mirrors. Volume 10 on your phone doesn't mean the BT signal has lower digital audio signalling. It's just a command scheme to the client device (Q5S in this case) which the Q5S can then implement with a linked volume control or seperate.

Digital clipping and loss of bits was fixed by upsampling years ago.


----------



## DSpezzia

bowei006 said:


> You could do 100% on phone and then control with Q5S. If I recall, the implementation with BT is basically all smoke and mirrors. Volume 10 on your phone doesn't mean the BT signal has lower digital audio signalling. It's just a command scheme to the client device (Q5S in this case) which the Q5S can then implement with a linked volume control or seperate.
> 
> Digital clipping and loss of bits was fixed by upsampling years ago.


Thank you for the response. Yeah I have tried both and could not tell any difference but it's still nice to have it confirmed by someone else


----------



## abitdeef

That's how I have it, 100% of phone volume, and then I use the nice (superior) volume control of the Q5s to control my desired listening level.


----------



## bgtip

mikroski said:


> Is it a lot difference in sound quality between K3 and Q5s?


I can hear significant difference. Personal impressions so take them with a grain of salt. Both K3 and Q5s listened on balanced output only. Tried briefly single-ended, didn't like it. K3 sounds 'digital' and artificial, and the sound is not big but rather small and stuffy. Q5s (with AM3E) sounds natural, like I don't listen to headphones but I am present in the room and there is nothing between the band and me. The sound feels airy and comes effortlessly. Q5s sounds warmer to me which isn't ideal, I really want AM3D but still N/A in UK. The bass goes deeper with Q5s. The bass boost is actually useful with Q5s, with K3 it just blows up the bass.
K3 is more forgiving to poorly recorded tracks and mp3s, specially with EDM, which sounds horrendous with Q5s if the record is less than stellar. This was a surprise to me.
In conclusion when you go Q5s you don't go back.


----------



## DSpezzia

bgtip said:


> In conclusion when you go Q5s you don't go back.



Yeah I can go along with that


----------



## megabigeye

Currawong said:


> I did a quick one now. Short answer: The xDSD is a bit more "musical" and the Q5s more what I'd describe as "smooth and even". Couldn't pick one as being more detailed with a level-matched comparison. Both were connected via coax to an M11.


Can you clarify what you mean by "musical" and "smooth and even?"

Thanks.


----------



## paul_uk_81

I was toying between the ES100 and the Q5s for using on my commute and went with the Q5s: I thought if Bluetooth didn’t work or sounded really bad id always have the lightning connector as an option. Well I’m using it now with my iPhone XS and it works great, very happy! Wish it was a tiny bit thinner though.

If anyone was close to ordering I’d recommend it.


----------



## Currawong (Aug 18, 2019)

megabigeye said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by "musical" and "smooth and even?"
> 
> Thanks.



The xDSD presents the music with a feeling of more front-to-back depth, with notes stepping out from the musical image. There's more feeling. The Q5S less.



TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Is that was Stock AMP on the Q5s or THX AAA AMP?
> 
> Thanks.



I don't have the AAA amp.


----------



## maxngck

DSpezzia said:


> Quick question as this place is a wealth of knowledge. Playing Bluetooth from my phone to the Q5S would I be better maxing the volume on the phone and not the Q5S? I know with my old BTR3 you had to max the volume on the phone to get the most out of it. Or would 50/50 be advised. It's not had any issues with driving anything yet just want to get the most out of it.



Hi

For me i fix my Q5S volume knob position then play around with the phone volume. My rational is that when using BT, Q5S is always in my pocket but phone is on my hand most of the time. So i could just adjust the phone volume more conveniently instead of the volume knob on Q5S. Also, different songs album volume is not same. So may need to adjust the volume most of the time. My Q5S volume knob normally i set it at the below photo position when turn on.


----------



## megabigeye

Currawong said:


> The xDSD presents the music with a feeling of more front-to-back depth, with notes stepping out from the musical image. There's more feeling. The Q5S less.


Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 19, 2019)

DSpezzia said:


> Quick question as this place is a wealth of knowledge. Playing Bluetooth from my phone to the Q5S would I be better maxing the volume on the phone and not the Q5S? I know with my old BTR3 you had to max the volume on the phone to get the most out of it. Or would 50/50 be advised. It's not had any issues with driving anything yet just want to get the most out of it.



As others, I set the phone Bluetooth volume to max and only use the Q5 volume. Android volume has fewer and rougher volume steps vs. the Q5 wheel which you can adjust very smoothly at the exact desired level. If you want even smoother control range at Q5 wheel, I guess it would be no problem dialing the volume down 2-3 steps in Android, but I wouldn't keep it at 50%.
Tip! >> you can operate the volume wheel through jeans fabric, no need to take the Q5 out


----------



## mikroski

bgtip said:


> I can hear significant difference. Personal impressions so take them with a grain of salt. Both K3 and Q5s listened on balanced output only. Tried briefly single-ended, didn't like it. K3 sounds 'digital' and artificial, and the sound is not big but rather small and stuffy. Q5s (with AM3E) sounds natural, like I don't listen to headphones but I am present in the room and there is nothing between the band and me. The sound feels airy and comes effortlessly. Q5s sounds warmer to me which isn't ideal, I really want AM3D but still N/A in UK. The bass goes deeper with Q5s. The bass boost is actually useful with Q5s, with K3 it just blows up the bass.
> K3 is more forgiving to poorly recorded tracks and mp3s, specially with EDM, which sounds horrendous with Q5s if the record is less than stellar. This was a surprise to me.
> In conclusion when you go Q5s you don't go back.


Thanks for input. 

I'm really want to buy Q5s. But, I will use it as PC DAC only. I reluctance to buy DAC/AMP with built-in battery. Because if battery fail, I have to replace it. K3 will not have this issue since it use power supply from computer USB port. 

Keep using K3 or change to Q5s, very hard to make a decision.


----------



## maxngck

mikroski said:


> Thanks for input.
> 
> I'm really want to buy Q5s. But, I will use it as PC DAC only. I reluctance to buy DAC/AMP with built-in battery. Because if battery fail, I have to replace it. K3 will not have this issue since it use power supply from computer USB port.
> 
> Keep using K3 or change to Q5s, very hard to make a decision.



How about the new K5pro? Not sure if it is released. Since u r using only for pc, mayb k5 or k5pro is an option for u.


----------



## noaid

KopaneDePooj said:


> As others, I set the phone Bluetooth volume to max and only use the Q5 volume.


Yes, that is exactly how it should be used. Main reason is that setting down volume on Android side is in digital domain - it means resolution is decreased before encoding for BT. When volume max there is full resolution used for encoding - full quality.



mikroski said:


> I will use it as PC DAC only.


Question is if Q5s portable dac is good solution if used ONLY as a PC dac. Reason is battery. When connected to PC it is charged and after full charge it is trickle charged with small current. In longer term without discharging it can shorten battery life significantly. There is switch in FiioApp which can disable charging but it does not work currently.


----------



## abitdeef

I honestly don't think the battery would be hard to change at all. I'm sure there are screws under the rubber backing, and the battery is right near the top.

Just need the right driver and some rubber cement and some rudimentary soldering skills. Unless the battery is connected by a flexible flat cable then you just snap


----------



## tolis626

Just to add my 2c to the discussion, 'cause I also use it as a PC DAC/amp too. The solution, for me, is optical. Unless you want crazy high bitrate/sample rate/DSD or whatever, for normal listening, optical should be more than enough and it doesn't charge your battery all the time. I do wish Fiio had included a charge switch to the Q5s like on the Q1, or even a second USB port like on the Q5, but there's ways to make this work fine.

With that said, I have trouble with using it with optical in. There's pauses, the sound cuts out for a split second sometimes. Dropping it down to 24/96 from 24/192 seems to solve it, so I dunno. I'm pretty sure that the Q5s worked fine on my TV, so I think the problem here is my PC. Oh well, that's going away soon anyway.


----------



## noaid

24/192 is generally NOT supported on optical connection. Fiio spec says max. 24/96. 

I would say battery replacement is not so big problem. Problem is to get the right battery. I have asked already Fiio about it and some other things but until now there is no answer.


----------



## abitdeef

noaid said:


> 24/192 is generally NOT supported on optical connection. Fiio spec says max. 24/96.
> 
> I would say battery replacement is not so big problem. Problem is to get the right battery. I have asked already Fiio about it and some other things but until now there is no answer.



Fiio is usually good with replacing/selling batteries. I wager something like this would work


----------



## noaid

Are you sure this is for Q5? Can you give us a link to Ebay or Ali? How is the correct battery defined? Some number? Is it original or something else?

Once I bought some high capacity chinese battery for my camera. At one moment it exploded when travelling in car. Lot of white smoke, 1000$ camera burned. So i am a bit carefull about chinese batteries.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Hi all! I am either selling or downgrading most of my portables and headphones (and investing in desktop/speaker system), and I am interested in replacing my A&K KANN Cube with a Q5s (+AM3D if possible). I am in EU and if your are up for a trade with A&K KANN Cube (within EU), let me know.


----------



## bgtip

tolis626 said:


> Just to add my 2c to the discussion, 'cause I also use it as a PC DAC/amp too. The solution, for me, is optical. Unless you want crazy high bitrate/sample rate/DSD or whatever, for normal listening, optical should be more than enough and it doesn't charge your battery all the time. I do wish Fiio had included a charge switch to the Q5s like on the Q1, or even a second USB port like on the Q5, but there's ways to make this work fine.
> 
> With that said, I have trouble with using it with optical in. There's pauses, the sound cuts out for a split second sometimes. Dropping it down to 24/96 from 24/192 seems to solve it, so I dunno. I'm pretty sure that the Q5s worked fine on my TV, so I think the problem here is my PC. Oh well, that's going away soon anyway.


That's brilliant, but how to output optical from a laptop?


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 19, 2019)

noaid said:


> Are you sure this is for Q5? Can you give us a link to Ebay or Ali? How is the correct battery defined? Some number? Is it original or something else?
> 
> Once I bought some high capacity chinese battery for my camera. At one moment it exploded when travelling in car. Lot of white smoke, 1000$ camera burned. So i am a bit carefull about chinese batteries.



No I'm not 100% sure, we can find out from Fiio though. And I am sure it will be able to be purchased. I don't know if it would fit 100% I just pulled something quick


----------



## mikroski

noaid said:


> Question is if Q5s portable dac is good solution if used ONLY as a PC dac. Reason is battery. When connected to PC it is charged and after full charge it is trickle charged with small current. In longer term without discharging it can shorten battery life significantly. There is switch in FiioApp which can disable charging but it does not work currently.


Thank you very much for information. This is very useful. 





abitdeef said:


> I honestly don't think the battery would be hard to change at all. I'm sure there are screws under the rubber backing, and the battery is right near the top.
> Just need the right driver and some rubber cement and some rudimentary soldering skills. Unless the battery is connected by a flexible flat cable then you just snap


Thank you very much. I also think that it not hard to replace but I am a lazy man 





maxngck said:


> How about the new K5pro? Not sure if it is released. Since u r using only for pc, mayb k5 or k5pro is an option for u.


Thank you  very much. K5 and K5 Pro require power supply and don't have balance output. I already have desktop DAC but want another small DAC that use power from USB computer port (like K3) for using at working day.


----------



## Sonic Defender

noaid said:


> ... When connected to PC it is charged and after full charge it is trickle charged with small current. In longer term without discharging it can shorten battery life significantly. There is switch in FiioApp which can disable charging but it does not work currently.


I could be incorrect here, but my belief is that if the Q5s is turned on before you hook up via USB, it runs completely from it's own battery. I hope that I am correct, if not I am sure somebody who has explored this issue more in-depth than I have will correct me.


----------



## sinquito

mikroski said:


> Thanks for input.
> 
> I'm really want to buy Q5s. But, I will use it as PC DAC only. I reluctance to buy DAC/AMP with built-in battery. Because if battery fail, I have to replace it. K3 will not have this issue since it use power supply from computer USB port.
> 
> Keep using K3 or change to Q5s, very hard to make a decision.



If you are going to use it only as a desktop/pc DAC/AMP I would rather look elsewhere, unless you plan to use it in balanced mode only or are really interested on the AMP module thing. I think that for the money you can get a really nice desktop amp/dac like Topping DX3 pro and then buy a powerful amp like JDS Atom. My NX4 which is also portable/battery operated has a more powerful unbalanced output and to my ears the bass boost sound better and is half the cost of the Fiio. The Q5s of course has bluetooth, optical/coax inputs and the amp module can be changed (even though, those are expensive).

I think that my main usage of the Q5s would be bluetooth from my smartphone to IEMs and maybe some over ear headphones with balanced cables (HD600 and HE400i). If you don't have any balanced cables, those are 50 bucks approx. each, unless you have the skills to make one, still the pentacon connector would not be cheap and I would rather not use the more common and cheaper 2.5 mm connector. Just to keep in mind.


----------



## mikroski

sinquito said:


> If you are going to use it only as a desktop/pc DAC/AMP I would rather look elsewhere, unless you plan to use it in balanced mode only or are really interested on the AMP module thing. I think that for the money you can get a really nice desktop amp/dac like Topping DX3 pro and then buy a powerful amp like JDS Atom. My NX4 which is also portable/battery operated has a more powerful unbalanced output and to my ears the bass boost sound better and is half the cost of the Fiio. The Q5s of course has bluetooth, optical/coax inputs and the amp module can be changed (even though, those are expensive).
> 
> I think that my main usage of the Q5s would be bluetooth from my smartphone to IEMs and maybe some over ear headphones with balanced cables (HD600 and HE400i). If you don't have any balanced cables, those are 50 bucks approx. each, unless you have the skills to make one, still the pentacon connector would not be cheap and I would rather not use the more common and cheaper 2.5 mm connector. Just to keep in mind.


Thanks again for your suggestion, appreciate this. 

My requirement are
1. Combine DAC/AMP in compact size like power bank or cell phone
2. Not require power supply cable. Just one usb cable to connect to computer. (don't like desktop size and lot of wires)
3. Must have DSD native.
4. Headphones balance output only. (don't need all other outputs)
It very hard to find equipment that meet my requirements. Until now I only find FiiO K3. But its SQ is not good at all.


----------



## bgtip

mikroski said:


> ...
> It very hard to find equipment that meet my requirements. Until now I only find FiiO K3. But its SQ is not good at all.


I wouldn't say K3's sound quality is not good at all. It's just not as good as Q5s but it's good enough to enjoy it for everyday listening. I've had it for months and I am happy with it. And I intend to keep my K3 as a backup device. Also it's cheap.


----------



## tolis626

noaid said:


> 24/192 is generally NOT supported on optical connection. Fiio spec says max. 24/96.


Well, that explains it. My PC can output 24/192 from its optical out, so I assumed that the Q5s could do it too. Well, 24/96 is more than good enough, considering that I don't even have anything that's of higher bit depth or sample rate. Not only can I use the Q5s as a desktop amp without it charging, but I can also use it without awkward cable placement. Input on the back, output on the front. Done. Love it.


bgtip said:


> That's brilliant, but how to output optical from a laptop?


That I can't really help you with. But I'm quite sure that I've seen USB to SPDIF adapters around, so there's no harm in looking.


----------



## MarkF786

I've been exchanging emails with FiiO support on the problem connecting to the Q5s with the FiiO app's BT Control on an IOS device.  They shared a video of it working, so I shared a video of it not working.  I'm awaiting to hear if they might have a newer app or firmware version, or an older IOS version.

Has anyone else been able to get BT Control working from an IOS device?  So far, the only response was from another person confirming it doesn't work.


----------



## kaushama

https://www.qualcomm.com/products/csr8675
In the specs of CSR 8675 they don't list LDAC.
So what's going on? Do they implement a way to convert LDAC into APTX HD within android platform?
If so any loss of audio bit data in the process?


----------



## mikroski

bgtip said:


> I wouldn't say K3's sound quality is not good at all. It's just not as good as Q5s but it's good enough to enjoy it for everyday listening. I've had it for months and I am happy with it. And I intend to keep my K3 as a backup device. Also it's cheap.


May be I use the wrong word, sorry for that. 

If compare its price/functions, K3 is a bargain. But it is too forgiveness for all type of albums. I can't hear the different of good record album against a bad one. It doesn't like my full set at home. This is a little bit annoy me and this a reason that I looking for a better DAC.


----------



## kaushama (Aug 20, 2019)

kaushama said:


> https://www.qualcomm.com/products/csr8675
> In the specs of CSR 8675 they don't list LDAC.
> So what's going on? Do they implement a way to convert LDAC into APTX HD within android platform?
> If so any loss of audio bit data in the process?


This is worth reading!
https://www.androidauthority.com/aptx-hd-audio-codec-explained-789342/
APTX HD supports only 24bit/48
But LDAC supports 24/96.


----------



## noaid

Codecs and Bitrates Comparison

AAC: 250 kbps
SBC: 328 kbps
aptX: 352 kbps
*aptX HD: 576 kbps*
*LDAC: 990 kbps*
So on good Android phone you can achieve 4x higher bitrate (quality) bluetooth connection then on iPhone.
LDAC  can transmit 16-bit/44.1kHz CD quality files completely untouched.

https://www.soundguys.com/ldac-ultimate-bluetooth-guide-20026/


----------



## kaushama

noaid said:


> Codecs and Bitrates Comparison
> 
> AAC: 250 kbps
> SBC: 328 kbps
> ...


Yes My point is not that. Csr8675 does not natively support LDAC. Highest is APTX HD. But on multitude of devices which has this chip has been made to support LDAC. If chip does not support it natively in hardware, there should be software converting. As Csr8675 support APTX HD (24/48) as highest codex, any conversion should be lossy in comparison to LDAC (24/96)
So it's all marketing? Better to stick to APTX HD in android devices than LDAC? For Sony DAPs things may be different as they only support LDAC. Still there should be some loss in conversion?


----------



## DSpezzia

noaid said:


> Codecs and Bitrates Comparison
> 
> AAC: 250 kbps
> SBC: 328 kbps
> ...



A note on this.

To achieve 990 on ldac you will need to go into developer settings and set the codec to prioritize audio quality over connection quality. Standard ldac not altered is adaptive which means it can get to 990 but can also go as low as 330


----------



## Cevisi

DSpezzia said:


> A note on this.
> 
> To achieve 990 on ldac you will need to go into developer settings and set the codec to prioritize audio quality over connection quality. Standard ldac not altered is adaptive which means it can get to 990 but can also go as low as 330


On samsung devices it begins to stutter at 990


----------



## noaid (Aug 20, 2019)

kaushama said:


> Csr8675 does not natively support LDAC. Highest is APTX HD. But on multitude of devices which has this chip has been made to support LDAC. If chip does not support it natively in hardware, there should be software converting. As Csr8675 support APTX HD (24/48) as highest codex, any conversion should be lossy in comparison to LDAC (24/96)


Very good point.
I tried to find some info and - yes, LDAC is sw implemented, Aptx is hw implemented. It is hidden in CSR8675 specification as Qualcomm® eXtension program. This is support for some "sw plugins" from connected companies. If you go here https://www.qualcomm.com/solutions/voice-and-music/extension-program and scroll down , you will see  also Sony LDAC.
So this chip can implement lot of things by plugin. Good idea.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

For practical reasons, it would be interesting to compare all these Bluetooth codecs in terms of power consumption too. If aptX transfer less data than higher codecs and also uses less power it would be better to use it on the go with streaming services that don't go past 320 Kbps.
I for once, don't do critical listening while on the move and 99% of the time use Spotify. When I'm home and listen to Hi-Res on full-size cans I also use USB connection anyway.


----------



## DSpezzia

How do you connect this to android devices via USB without it draining the phone battery? I tried list night to do some hard wired listening on the pixel 2xl and my phone was charging the Q5S


----------



## noaid

There is a difference, of course, LDAC is most power hungry. But I think the difference is not big. Not enough for having to think about switching codec all the time. I have always LDAC best quality.

I see more problem with power consumption of the rest of Q5s. Sometimes body is so hot! Why when powering only small IEMs? This is very strange, I cannot understand it. Compare with your phone which delivers the same power - it is cool when playing audio only.  Today I will get leather case. I am not sure it is safe to use it, what happens when overheating. Silicon chips will have no problem but is it good for battery to heat it to 60 C? I don't think so.


----------



## noaid

DSpezzia said:


> How do you connect this to android devices via USB without it draining the phone battery? I tried list night to do some hard wired listening on the pixel 2xl and my phone was charging the Q5S


Solution is OTG micro on both sides of the cable, not standard OTG. Fiio ML06 cable or similar, probably CL06 for USB-C is also working this way. There are also other cheaper on Aliexpres (read user comments).


----------



## rsung

I am also having a problem with the Q5s draining my phone battery but only when the Q5s is turned off and connected to my phone. When the Q5s is turned on then no backcharging occurs. I am already using the Fiio CL06 cable. I also don't have a backcharging issue with my previous Q5 when using the CL06 cable. Until a permanent fix is found I 'll just need to remember to disconnect the USB cable each time the Q5s is turned off or my phone battery will drain at around 1% per minute. Any possible things to try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> Yes My point is not that. Csr8675 does not natively support LDAC. Highest is APTX HD. But on multitude of devices which has this chip has been made to support LDAC. If chip does not support it natively in hardware, there should be software converting. As Csr8675 support APTX HD (24/48) as highest codex, any conversion should be lossy in comparison to LDAC (24/96)
> So it's all marketing? Better to stick to APTX HD in android devices than LDAC? For Sony DAPs things may be different as they only support LDAC. Still there should be some loss in conversion?



Ldac is software based and a Sony thing. You think all those oreo based devices that have ldac support have some sort of ldac chip.?

The Qualcomm chip is a transmitter and reciever chip. The reason is has aptx and aptx HD is they're Qualcomm licenced so of course they included them. With a bluetooth 5 chip, you can be sure it supports the highest rate of ldac.

No worries


----------



## noaid (Aug 20, 2019)

@rsung 
Really. I have just tried. I had no problem with Q1mkII.
Q5s really drains phone. I measured it just now. Q5s is almost fully charged (maybe 95%) and when switched off it gets 25 mA, when switched on even 250 mA. Of course, sw charging switch is off.

It seems we have to check everything what is declared - we never know if it is really true or not. I hope it can be corrected by firmware update and it is not a pure hw design.


----------



## abitdeef

noaid said:


> There is a difference, of course, LDAC is most power hungry. But I think the difference is not big. Not enough for having to think about switching codec all the time. I have always LDAC best quality.
> 
> I see more problem with power consumption of the rest of Q5s. Sometimes body is so hot! Why when powering only small IEMs? This is very strange, I cannot understand it. Compare with your phone which delivers the same power - it is cool when playing audio only.  Today I will get leather case. I am not sure it is safe to use it, what happens when overheating. Silicon chips will have no problem but is it good for battery to heat it to 60 C? I don't think so.



That's strange, mine doesn't get warm at all with normal use. Only if I have it in my pocket for a while, and then it's not as warm as say ibasso dx220, or colorfly u8, or even ak70. 

They all get warmer than q5s. It is normal for daps and amps to dissipate heat through the metal chassis. Unless it's really hot, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rsung

For those who are having backcharging issues when using the Q5s with an Android phone, have you tried going into the 'System->Developer options' settings page and changing the 'Default USB configuration' option to 'No data transfer'? I've just tried this and the backcharging problems looks to have gone away, but will wait a bit to see if it's permanent. Sorry if this possible fix has already been mentioned somewhere in this thread.


----------



## sinquito

mikroski said:


> Thanks again for your suggestion, appreciate this.
> 
> My requirement are
> 1. Combine DAC/AMP in compact size like power bank or cell phone
> ...



Search for the E1DA 9038S. It seems is everything you need and even better as is smaller.  Estimated price is around $ 70 USD.


----------



## sinquito

My Q5s on bluetooth driving my SE535 gets really warm, more so than say my phone watching videos on youtube.


----------



## Mad Max

Here is a way to assemble an OTG cable with the power pin disconnected.
It may or may not solve the power drain issue without having to mess with settings.  The settings mentioned so far would affect playback/functionality, no?


----------



## abitdeef

sinquito said:


> My Q5s on bluetooth driving my SE535 gets really warm, more so than say my phone watching videos on youtube.



That's normal, your phone doesn't do 550mw a channel. But my phone gets warm at various times. Do you have it in a case or in your pocket. I use bluetooth all the time and I have my q5s on high gain and it only gets warm if it's in my pocket.

It's like this on every thread I'm on lol. I kid you not- my m11 gets warm, my ibasso dx220 gets really warm, my mojo gets really warm, my sr15 gets really warm. 

Folks, things with hefty amps and balanced configuration get warm. Especially if the frame is used as a heat sink by design. Sonys don't because they use class d amps. Most other stuff does.


----------



## DSpezzia

rsung said:


> For those who are having backcharging issues when using the Q5s with an Android phone, have you tried going into the 'System->Developer options' settings page and changing the 'Default USB configuration' option to 'No data transfer'? I've just tried this and the backcharging problems looks to have gone away, but will wait a bit to see if it's permanent. Sorry if this possible fix has already been mentioned somewhere in this thread.


Tried it. Didn't work though.......


----------



## bgtip

That's so satisfying:


----------



## tolis626

OK, so, impressions time!

I haven't had as much time as I'd like to listen to the Q5s properly at home, but I've been on the road all day today and I've listened enough for me to form an opinion.

If I could summarize it in one word, it would be "versatile". You want to use with sensitive IEMs? Clean and quiet. You want to use it with full sized close backs? Done, it sounds tight and detailed. You want to use it with open backs? Boom, open and airy and powerful. Speakers, you say? Hook them up to the line out and check if anyone can notice that it's not a full sized DAC. Wanna watch a movie on your TV? Connect the Q5s to it with SPDIF and enjoy proper sound coming out of the damn thing. I think you're getting my point. You want anything to do with outputting sound, unless it's multi-channel, the Q5s can do it and do it well.

Now, sound quality. I went all balanced, except for my MSR7 which don't have the option, so keep that in mind. What can I say? It's impressive. I never expected such an improvement over my Q1. The quality of the bass, highs etc has been discussed to death already, and I agree with most of it, so I'm gonna focus on what impressed me most, the amount of spatial information I get. I mean, I'm using the same headphones, listening to the same songs from the same sources. I have never before felt a snare drum hit precisely 10cm away from my right ear at 5 o'clock. I could hear it somewhere on the same region before, but now if I close my eyes, I can swear it's right beside me. Soundstage is also wider, but I'm not as impressed as I am by the imaging improvements. Holy hell, it sounds good...

Now, on to the (admittedly very few) negatives. Biggest one is that it's a bit prone to scratches. Mine already has some scuff marks in the corners. Also, it's almost dead neutral compared to the noticeably warm Q1, to the point that at first it sounded thin (although that's my fault, being used to a heavily colored sound), but now that I'm used to it, the Q1 sounds wrong. Last is the battery. I don't know if it drains quicker than on the Q1 or if it's just the fact that I can actually check how much I have left, but I feel that the battery runs out way quicker on the Q5s.

More will follow, but that's my initial impressions. So far, I'm very very satisfied.


----------



## abitdeef

bgtip said:


> That's so satisfying:




Awesome, I love neutron.


----------



## abitdeef

tolis626 said:


> OK, so, impressions time!
> 
> I haven't had as much time as I'd like to listen to the Q5s properly at home, but I've been on the road all day today and I've listened enough for me to form an opinion.
> 
> ...



What module are you using? Because the thx aaa has even better imaging to my ears. Not that the stock one doesn't, it's got really good imaging too, especially on balanced where it sounds to more depth.

Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## tolis626

abitdeef said:


> What module are you using? Because the thx aaa has even better imaging to my ears. Not that the stock one doesn't, it's got really good imaging too, especially on balanced where it sounds to more depth.
> 
> Glad you enjoy it.


Oh I'm using the AM3E. It will be a while before I get the AM3D, I'm totally satisfied by the Q5s already. Also, the D won't be quite the jump in performance, like the jump from the Q1 to the Q5s. It will, however, be a nice little step up, I guess. 

Cheers!


----------



## kaushama

Hopefully getting my new AM3D today!


----------



## noaid

abitdeef said:


> That's normal, your phone doesn't do 550mw a channel. But my phone gets warm at various times. Do you have it in a case or in your pocket. I use bluetooth all the time and I have my q5s on high gain and it only gets warm if it's in my pocket.
> 
> It's like this on every thread I'm on lol. I kid you not- my m11 gets warm, my ibasso dx220 gets really warm, my mojo gets really warm, my sr15 gets really warm.
> 
> Folks, things with hefty amps and balanced configuration get warm. Especially if the frame is used as a heat sink by design. Sonys don't because they use class d amps. Most other stuff does.


But it is in some pocket or bag or case 90% of time and output power on SE is not bigger than any phone. In fact it is maybe even smaller than Line-out. And it is still warm. There are at least 3 amps inside 1xSE+2xbal . There should be some power management inside, if you use SE then balanced should be switched off, when line out then all power amp off. Maybe it is implemented, who knows. But in this case SE would have much longer use time then balanced. I don't think it is, maybe all amps are on together.

My phone Samsung S7 really does not have 550mW. It has 360mW on its SE output comparing 280mW Q5s on 16ohm. Only audio declared playtime is phone 62 hours, Fiio 9.5 hours, battery capacity almost the same. Maybe phone has also class D amp. It would be logical for power saving.

Ok Sony has Class D, but other look like using Class A amp. 

But this is not the biggest problem. Bigger is charging - no possibility to disable it. My current measurements were with fully charged amp. I am afraid when discharged it can gets up to 1A from the phone. Last time I saw after some hours of playing that my phone battery is dropping almost 1% per minute. I thought phone battery is dead. But it looks like Q5s was the reason. I will do some measurements later after discharging amp.
I have a feeling it takes power from phone instead of its own battery. Now when amp is off 25 mA, when on 110mA. It does not look like charging, it looks like running on phone battery. I will see later.


----------



## tolis626

noaid said:


> But it is in some pocket or bag or case 90% of time and output power on SE is not bigger than any phone. In fact it is maybe even smaller than Line-out. And it is still warm. There are at least 3 amps inside 1xSE+2xbal . There should be some power management inside, if you use SE then balanced should be switched off, when line out then all power amp off. Maybe it is implemented, who knows. But in this case SE would have much longer use time then balanced. I don't think it is, maybe all amps are on together.
> 
> My phone Samsung S7 really does not have 550mW. It has 360mW on its SE output comparing 280mW Q5s on 16ohm. Only audio declared playtime is phone 62 hours, Fiio 9.5 hours, battery capacity almost the same. Maybe phone has also class D amp. It would be logical for power saving.
> 
> ...


Well, excuse me, but I don't think there's a chance in hell that a phone, any phone, has that kind of power output. Even 36mW would be considered quite a bit for a phone. Most are in the 20-30mW range. 360mW is bonkers.

Also, I don't think that the Q5s has a different amp for SE and another one for balanced. It's probably only that during SE operation, only half of the balanced hardware is used. Could be wrong though.


----------



## noaid (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry my mistake, it was 360mV not mW, this is different. But on my AKG K701 the loudness si similar on both devices. I volume has to be almost max on Q5s.

Yes, it uses one bal. channel as SE output. I misinterpreted some schema some time ago or it mixed somehow in my head and lived with it until now. So forget it.
*I am really very sorry for my mistakes.*


----------



## tolis626

noaid said:


> Sorry my mistake, it was 360mV not mW, this is different. But on my AKG K701 the loudness si similar on both devices. I volume has to be almost max on Q5s.
> 
> Yes, it uses one bal. channel as SE output. I misinterpreted some schema some time ago or it mixed somehow in my head and lived with it until now. So forget it.
> *I am really very sorry for my mistakes.*


Nah bud, don't apologize. We all get brainfarts, don't sweat it. You learned something new from that mistake, so mistake well made. 

As for the loudness part, keep in mind that more power does not always mean louder volumes. Volume is dictated by voltage and gain. Apply enough gain and you can get the volume you want, even from a lower power device. And sure enough, you can make even T50rp sound loud from a phone. But will they sound good? Will the bass have any impact? Will the driver move as fast as it should? The answer is no. At the same output voltage and gain, the Q5s and a phone will have about the same volume for a given headphone. But the Q5s can also spit out about 150mA of current for over half a watt per channel of power. A phone would probs do more like MAYBE 20mA. Then there's the issue of the quality of that output, but that's a whole other story. Spoiler alert, the Q5s SE isn't much more powerful than my Q1, but compare them side by side and you're gonna feel bad for the little Q1. Even using the Q5s as a DAC for the Q1, the difference in sound quality is huge.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 21, 2019)

noaid said:


> But it is in some pocket or bag or case 90% of time and output power on SE is not bigger than any phone. In fact it is maybe even smaller than Line-out. And it is still warm. There are at least 3 amps inside 1xSE+2xbal . There should be some power management inside, if you use SE then balanced should be switched off, when line out then all power amp off. Maybe it is implemented, who knows. But in this case SE would have much longer use time then balanced. I don't think it is, maybe all amps are on together.
> 
> My phone Samsung S7 really does not have 550mW. It has 360mW on its SE output comparing 280mW Q5s on 16ohm. Only audio declared playtime is phone 62 hours, Fiio 9.5 hours, battery capacity almost the same. Maybe phone has also class D amp. It would be logical for power saving.
> 
> ...



Oh dear lord, the Q5 is into 32 ohms not 16 that's twice the power and it also has a ton of op amps for balanced and 2 dacs are running. I can't find the audio output specs for s7 but I suspect that is both channels together. The specs for Q5 are per channel.

Anyways, It's not back charging my s10e so I don't know what to tell you there. You can always use the excellent ldac also.

Oh I see you've changed your info, and the schematic you've put up is for the thx amp which has a different setup than the stock amp- are you using the thx module?


----------



## noaid (Aug 21, 2019)

I have measured charging as 0.1A when Q5s is almost full. Or better said taking from phone.



 I have measured it.


----------



## mikroski

sinquito said:


> Search for the E1DA 9038S. It seems is everything you need and even better as is smaller.  Estimated price is around $ 70 USD.


This looking good, many Thanks!!!

But is it will have better SQ than K3? I'm very stupid in electronics don't know the difference of component in K3 or Q5s or E1DA 9038S. 

For Q5s, I think it should be better than K3 when see that this thread is already more than 100+ pages. While K3 thread is very quiet.

Hope that FiiO should launch K5 or K7 as an upgrade version of K3 soon


----------



## noaid (Aug 21, 2019)

rsung said:


> I am also having a problem with the Q5s draining my phone battery but only when the Q5s is turned off and connected to my phone. When the Q5s is turned on then no backcharging occurs. I am already using the Fiio CL06 cable. I also don't have a backcharging issue with my previous Q5 when using the CL06 cable. Until a permanent fix is found I 'll just need to remember to disconnect the USB cable each time the Q5s is turned off or my phone battery will drain at around 1% per minute. Any possible things to try would be greatly appreciated.



It looks like *solution/workaround for backcharging* is:

*1. Connect OTG cable to phone.
2. Swich on Q5s.
3. Connect the other OTG end of cable to Q5s.*

In this case it takes no current from phone! I tried this several times and measured it.
Cable must be OTG on both sides (2 pins shorted, dont remeber which 2) like ML06. In case OTG is not on amp side, amp starts to charge from phone heavily (more then 500mA) and phone disables USB port temporarily until reconnected.

This solution is poosible to use also when Q5s is connected to PC if you dont want long overcharging or want to try run on batteries because of possible cleaner sound.

You must have standard USB-A end on PC side and OTG micro USB on amp side. First switch amp on, then connect OTG cable and amp is not charged.
If you first connect OTG cable and then switch on amp, then it takes 100mA from PC and there is no charging indikator.
When you connect standard USB-A to micro USB cable then normal charging starts.

Have a nice day to all of you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I new this USB measurement device will be nice to have  Not cheap but useful.


----------



## sinquito

abitdeef said:


> That's normal, your phone doesn't do 550mw a channel. But my phone gets warm at various times. Do you have it in a case or in your pocket. I use bluetooth all the time and I have my q5s on high gain and it only gets warm if it's in my pocket.
> 
> It's like this on every thread I'm on lol. I kid you not- my m11 gets warm, my ibasso dx220 gets really warm, my mojo gets really warm, my sr15 gets really warm.
> 
> Folks, things with hefty amps and balanced configuration get warm. Especially if the frame is used as a heat sink by design. Sonys don't because they use class d amps. Most other stuff does.



According to Fiio Specs is only 210 mW in a 32 Ohm load, SE535 are 36 Ohm, so less current, same voltage, less power. That is also at full volume in high gain, I am listening in low gain at 10 o'clock. So hardly 210 mW per channel.





The S10 uses 5W alone for the SoC when the GPU is underload, now I know that Youtube is not a GPU intensive task, but the screen is the most power consuming component in a smartphone/tablet.





The Fiio gets warm, the NX4 which has a more powerful unbalanced output does not get nearly as warm using high impedance headphones like the HD600. It does not have a bluetooth module or coax/optical input to worry about or balanced outputs, but is also smaller and made of metal.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 21, 2019)

noaid said:


> I have measured charging as 0.1A when Q5s is almost full. Or better said taking from phone.
> 
> I have measured it.




Ok so what do you want us to do about it. I checked my battery usage


sinquito said:


> According to Fiio Specs is only 210 mW in a 32 Ohm load, SE535 are 36 Ohm, so less current, same voltage, less power. That is also at full volume in high gain, I am listening in low gain at 10 o'clock. So hardly 210 mW per channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking about balanced output, I assumed he was using balanced. I had the topping n4x dsd and it also got warm. The fiio is made of metal too?

So what is your point? You can easily use the balanced, (I don't know why you would spend the money for a balanced amp and not use that out- everything sounds better with more power behind it).

If you think something is wrong with it, return it. Maybe there is, because mine has barely gotten warm at all with normal use. I've had lots of stuff that runs warmer, and the topping only has one dac to deal with, less resistors and caps and op amps because it's not balanced.

Plus it doesn't sound near as good to my ears.


----------



## paul_uk_81

I’m interested in the Q5s or M11 primarily to connect as a Bluetooth receiver to my phone. I’d expect the M11 to have an equalizer, any prospect of that being added to Q5s through a firmware update/controlled by the Fiio app?


----------



## sinquito

abitdeef said:


> Ok so what do you want us to do about it. I checked my battery usage
> 
> 
> I'm talking about balanced output, I assumed he was using balanced. I had the topping n4x dsd and it also got warm. The fiio is made of metal too?
> ...



I did not buy this unit to be use it as balanced only, I bought it because it has a good DAC and supports bluetooth 5.0/LDAC/aptxHD, plus optical input. I could care less about balanced output as I don't have the cables to run balanced. I don't think that my unit is bad, as someone else on this thread also mentioned that his unit gets really warm, that is why I made the comment about this finding.

If your unit does not get warm, that's ok, mine does. Warm is a relative term anyway, if I had a thermometer to measure the skin temperature I would. By the way my old Creative E5 also got very warm even though is plastic, but that is an old DAC/AMP. Is the creative E5 defective, I don't think so, 2  years now and still working as intended.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 21, 2019)

sinquito said:


> I did not buy this unit to be use it as balanced only, I bought it because it has a good DAC and supports bluetooth 5.0/LDAC/aptxHD, plus optical input. I could care less about balanced output as I don't have the cables to run balanced. I don't think that my unit is bad, as someone else on this thread also mentioned that his unit gets really warm, that is why I made the comment about this finding.
> 
> If your unit does not get warm, that's ok, mine does. Warm is a relative term anyway, if I had a thermometer to measure the skin temperature I would. By the way my old Creative E5 also got very warm even though is plastic, but that is an old DAC/AMP. Is the creative E5 defective, I don't think so, 2  years now and still working as intended.



You've made the same comment several times about the running warm. So it gets warm, so what is complaining on a hobby site going to do? Yes warm is relative but I suspect the chassis of Q5 is engineered to be a heat sync.

Good thing you don't have a mojo, you'd probably have a heart attack at the heat that thing puts out.   Honestly the balanced 4.4 out  is one of the main selling points along with the interchangeable modules. You've also mentioned the topping nx4 several times about it's better power, but you won't use the higher output of the fiio- there are way cheaper bluetooth solutions if that's what you wanted.


----------



## sinquito

abitdeef said:


> You've made the same comment several times about the running warm. So it gets warm, so what is complaining on a hobby site going to do? Yes warm is relative but I suspect the chassis of Q5 is engineered to be a heat sync.
> 
> Good thing you don't have a mojo, you'd probably have a heart attack at the heat that thing puts out.   Honestly the balanced 4.4 out  is one of the main selling points along with the interchangeable modules. You've also mentioned the topping nx4 several times about it's better power, but you won't use the higher output of the fiio- there are way cheaper bluetooth solutions if that's what you wanted.



I made the comparison about the NX4 because:

It's a comparable product.
I got it a week before the Q5s.
It's in my opinion a best value proposition at less than half the price of the Q5s.

I did consider getting a Chord Mojo, but I read so much about the battery issues because of the temperature. I don't think is worth the trouble, even less for $479 USD or so.
Yes I know that are cheaper Bluetooth only solutions out there, including from Fiio. I wanted a portable solution that also worked on my laptop using USB/optical, like my previous E5. I guess that my mistake was expecting much from the Q5s.

I am not complaining, I am just sharing my own opinion, sorry if that bothers you or prevents you from enjoying your Q5s. I guess that I should stop posting on this thread.

Happy listening.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 21, 2019)

sinquito said:


> I made the comparison about the NX4 because:
> 
> It's a comparable product.
> I got it a week before the Q5s.
> ...



Lol no I love my Q5s, since you've said the same thing several times it seems kind of like whining or nitpicking or buyer's remorse. It seems YOU are the one that's not enjoying it, it runs hot, the SE out is weak. Etc.

I could care less where you post, but again, yes the balanced has the power and the better sound, and it runs warm ok, we get it.

And as far as hotter, you're trying to run higher impedance headphones on an output that wasn't designed for them, so the SE out is going full force as you have the volume cranked up. It's like having a Ferrari and not passing second gear, the balanced out is designed for higher ohm cans and you wouldn't have to max the volume and the unit I dare say wouldn't get as warm.


----------



## tolis626

Erm... How do I put this... I don't wanna spoil your argument guys, but I don't think that what gets warm in the Q5s is the amp. Like, the module itself is cool unless pushed to the max. It's probably the dual DACs. And they are some DACs alright. Just look at the battery numbers. Bluetooth : 9.5 hrs. Optical : 9.5 hrs. USB : 9.5 hrs. Line in : 24 hrs. See a pattern? The only time when the DACs aren't used, the battery life goes up 2.5x. Also, used with a line in, it stays mostly cool. So yeah, it's not a power thing. It's having a baller DAC setup.

As for the NX4, well, it's a great piece of kit, but it's no Q5s. Haven't heard it to compare, but a) I think it wouldn't really be able to match the Q5s for sound and b) the Q5s has ALL the features. Like, all of them.


----------



## maxngck

Heating up should not be any issue. All electronic equipments when working with load sure will have heat generation. Like those stereo or HT amp, when u are using it will also generate high heat. I suppose Fiio design the heat dissipation using the chasis and body as heat sink as mentioned above. If heat is an issue or you do not feel comfortable, mayb you can get a casing which 1 of the member mentioned before so you won't be directly contact with it when it is in your pocket. Initially i also feel very hot but after some time i am quite used to  it now.


----------



## dark09

Yeah, I think heat is normal for FiiO DAPs in general (X5 III has the same characteristic). Not too worried about it.


----------



## noaid (Aug 22, 2019)

tolis626 said:


> Erm... How do I put this... I don't wanna spoil your argument guys, but I don't think that what gets warm in the Q5s is the amp. Like, the module itself is cool unless pushed to the max. It's probably the dual DACs. And they are some DACs alright. Just look at the battery numbers. Bluetooth : 9.5 hrs. Optical : 9.5 hrs. USB : 9.5 hrs. Line in : 24 hrs. See a pattern? The only time when the DACs aren't used, the battery life goes up 2.5x. Also, used with a line in, it stays mostly cool. So yeah, it's not a power thing. It's having a baller DAC setup.
> 
> As for the NX4, well, it's a great piece of kit, but it's no Q5s. Haven't heard it to compare, but a) I think it wouldn't really be able to match the Q5s for sound and b) the Q5s has ALL the features. Like, all of them.



Yes, very good point. It is not about amp but about dac.  DAC chip take up tu 200mW per unit, and there are two of them. Other parts are not important for heat generation. Max temperature according chip datasheet is 85C. If the temperature of outside body is around 50C and more, inside is higher. As I said before, silicon chip will survive it, no problem. But what about battery?
This is the reason why I am interested in. Somebody said here : Fiio can replace it easily. Really? Any prove of this? Yesterday I found in other thread somebody asked Fiio for replacement battery - Fiio response was We don't have such batteries. I also asked Fiio if there is possibility to replace battery in Q1mkII. No response.

By the way, it is not good idea to recommend leather case to somebody who is afraid of high temperature. This recommendation makes things even worse without cooling. It is not about my burned fingers but about battery life.

My Q1mkII after 2 years has big problem with fast self discharging even when power is off. More than 200mAh per day. This device does not heat so much as Q5s. But battery is going to end. And it was not used very often.


----------



## maxngck (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi all

Just to share the DD case and Fiio storage box which i just received. The storage box fit Q5S nicely. Love the red leather.


----------



## kaushama

maxngck said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just to share the DD case and Fiio storage box which i just received. The storage box fit Q5S nicely. Love the red leather.


The case, is it genuine leather or artificial leather? Its very nice.


----------



## kaushama

Got my AM3D! Its very nice. Previous module had an issue for issue. This is much clean sounding! I really like it. In small ways it betters the AM3E. Tight Bass, clear and transparent sound with 3D space.


----------



## maxngck

kaushama said:


> The case, is it genuine leather or artificial leather? Its very nice.



The page said it is leather. I can't really tell whether is it genuine or artificial. The storage box most likely should be genuine leather.


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> Got my AM3D! Its very nice. Previous module had an issue for issue. This is much clean sounding! I really like it. In small ways it betters the AM3E. Tight Bass, clear and transparent sound with 3D space.


Did you win it ?


----------



## kaushama

Yes I won it. Before winning I bought a module, which arrived defective. It had some bad connector with clicks and pops.


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> Yes I won it. Before winning I bought a module, which arrived defective. It had some bad connector with clicks and pops.


I won too i am still waiting. In wich country did you get deliverd. My tracking says its still oversea or air


----------



## kaushama

Cevisi said:


> I won too i am still waiting. In wich country did you get deliverd. My tracking says its still oversea or air


I have sent you a PM.


----------



## abitdeef

You can get battieres if you look, what do you think - Fiio used some super special rare battery cell in their amps? As long as the voltage is correct and it can fit you're alright.

Fiio has sent me replacement batteries before. Try contacting fiio support directly yourself and don't panic.

Anyways in a couple of years you will get Q7ss mark 2 or whatever most likely. Enjoy your gear now. 


maxngck said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just to share the DD case and Fiio storage box which i just received. The storage box fit Q5S nicely. Love the red leather.



If the case is real leather that's a very good price.


----------



## kaushama

WM1A + Q5S/AM3D really shines! Very clean transparent sound!


----------



## abitdeef

noaid said:


> Yes, very good point. It is not about amp but about dac.  DAC chip take up tu 200mW per unit, and there are two of them. Other parts are not important for heat generation. Max temperature according chip datasheet is 85C. If the temperature of outside body is around 50C and more, inside is higher. As I said before, silicon chip will survive it, no problem. But what about battery?
> This is the reason why I am interested in. Somebody said here : Fiio can replace it easily. Really? Any prove of this? Yesterday I found in other thread somebody asked Fiio for replacement battery - Fiio response was We don't have such batteries. I also asked Fiio if there is possibility to replace battery in Q1mkII. No response.
> 
> By the way, it is not good idea to recommend leather case to somebody who is afraid of high temperature. This recommendation makes things even worse without cooling. It is not about my burned fingers but about battery life.
> ...



I said you could replace it, with a little bit of soldering skill. Of course you can get a battery for it, as long as the voltage is correct and it fits. You think fiio used a special rare battery? 

Fiio sent me a replacement for my x3, at no cost. The best thing to do would be to contact fiio support directly yourself about your q1 and if you're really worried about heat killing a li poly battery- they are rated for normal usage up to 50 celcius and some newer ones 60 celcius. You could ask them about q5s.

I listened to mine last night for about 2 hours - it was sitting on my desktop and I have it balanced on high gain volume at 11 o'clock and it never even got warm to the touch- so maybe there  are some defective ones.

Now I have had it get warm in my pocket, but as everything else ive had has gotten warm also. Unless it's weak like sansa clip+ or m0 or like I said before  a Sony.

I don't sweat it. 

If you were in US I would do you a square and replace the q1 battery for you if you paid for the cell and postage. I was an avionics specialist and an aircraft electrician.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 22, 2019)

kaushama said:


> WM1A + Q5S/AM3D really shines! Very clean transparent sound!



I love that module. People say that an amp doesn't influenced the imaginary stage- well I beg to differ, if the stereo separation is better and you have cans that can produce a big wide 3d stage you can hear a difference.

Everything in am3d is spread out more and seems to extend way out of your head like sp1000 or wm1z and the placement is not only wide but deep, making it very easy to place instruments in 3d space, the effect on am3d is quite vivid, even more so than am3e which also has excellent imaging.

The default module doesn't seem as wide and definitly not as deep and tall.

Ymmv but I'm glad fiio has made the thx module readily available. Now for a different flavour a tube type module would be very cool- what do you say Fiio?


----------



## kaushama

abitdeef said:


> I love that module. People say that an amp doesn't influenced the imaginary stage- well I beg to differ, if the stereo separation is better and you have cans that can produce a big wide 3d stage you can hear a difference.
> 
> Everything in am3d is spread out more and seems to extend way out of your head like sp1000 or wm1z and the placement is not only wide but deep, making it very easy to place instruments in 3d space, the effect on am3d is quite vivid, even more so than am3e which also has excellent imaging.
> 
> ...



Clarity and space! Its a very clean amp with space!


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> Clarity and space! Its a very clean amp with space!


Can't wait to try it


----------



## noaid (Aug 22, 2019)

So - temperature after 1 hour in leather case with balanced IEMs temperature reached 43C. Today is very cold day, normally this time is around 7C more. So it may reach 50C when no air ventilation. This is measured temperature of the body.



But during today playing I found really big probably HW fault.
*When playing DSD tracks then LEFT and RIGHT channels are switched!!!* When playing PCM tracks then it is ok. When playing the same tracks in Foobar on PC then everything is ok.
I tried with different headphones both SE and balanced output. Headphones are ok, well connected.
Tested on tracks from audiophile test album for speaker setup which has the same tracks in 24/96, 24/192 and DSD128 format. I was surprised when I heard "channel left" from right side playing DSD.

*With Fiio Q1mkII left and right are correct for all formats. *
So Q5s has wrong connections inside between DAC and AMP or something like that.

@FiiO  Fiio tell us something about it! This is big school fail in such expensive audiophile device. It may create big problem especially in binaural recordings.


----------



## dark09

noaid said:


> So - temperature after 1 hour in leather case with balanced IEMs temperature reached 43C. Today is very cold day, normally this time is around 7C more. So it may reach 50C when no air ventilation. This is measured temperature of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds more like software bug than hardware, since you indicate that  depending on the format of audio causes this issue.


----------



## noaid (Aug 22, 2019)

It depends if DAC chip has separate output for DSD and PCM or only one common. I hope it is this case - sw correctable.

Edit: I checked DAC datasheet and it has separate input for L and R channel common for both DSD and PCM.
So the problem is before DAC chip, how it is feeded with L/R data. Where input data are decoded and streamed to DAC.


----------



## tolis626

noaid said:


> So - temperature after 1 hour in leather case with balanced IEMs temperature reached 43C. Today is very cold day, normally this time is around 7C more. So it may reach 50C when no air ventilation. This is measured temperature of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the body may act as a heatsink for the DACs, so that reading doesn't tell us much about the temperature of the battery. Unless units start failing (and Filip don't provide replacements) I don't see any problem here.

As for the DSD thing, I don't have any files to try, but it's definitely software. There shouldn't be separate connections for DSD and PCM, everything is normally handled by the DAC in software. Easiest solution would be to swap the channels in software if possible. Other than that, maybe contact Fiio and notify them of the issue. Maybe they can push a firmware update to correct the issue.


----------



## noaid (Aug 22, 2019)

I also sent it to support@fiio.net but I don't believe it has sense. I sent email 2 years ago about some problem and until now no answer. And I am not alone with such experience.

By the way example from Fiio support forum - question from middle of March, answer 5 months later.


----------



## noaid

Did fiio released any firmware update for old Q5? Or ANY dac-amp? Is it even possible? I see only DAPs firmware and fw for bluetooth chip in BTR3.


----------



## abitdeef

Yep he's right dsd tracks are reversed through usb out. I also contacted Fiio, so we shall see. They seem to always answer me, but it sometimes takes 3 or 4 days.

Through bluetooth it's fine of course. Luckily there is a swap channels feature in neutron. Yes you can update the firmware I believe.


----------



## Cevisi

Lol channels in dsd switched and eq for bluetooth does not work and roll of filters dont work. And that in a second gen device


----------



## abitdeef

Cevisi said:


> Lol channels in dsd switched and eq for bluetooth does not work and roll of filters dont work. And that in a second gen device



Lol my eq on neutron and the fiio app both work on bluetooth output. Haven't checked the filters but I always leave it on fast/sharp roll off anyways. 

The switched channels on dsd is pretty crazy


----------



## dark09

I just sent an email to FiiO as well with regards to the Bluetooth issue with iOS.


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> Lol my eq on neutron and the fiio app both work on bluetooth output. Haven't checked the filters but I always leave it on fast/sharp roll off anyways.
> 
> The switched channels on dsd is pretty crazy


Mine eq dont work on bluetooth


----------



## abitdeef

Cevisi said:


> Mine eq dont work on bluetooth



Which app? Or music player


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> Which app? Or music player


In the fiio app the equalizer does nothing i can slide the bars and nothing changes fiio told me the bluetooth eq is system wide


----------



## abitdeef

Cevisi said:


> In the fiio app the equalizer does nothing i can slide the bars and nothing changes fiio told me the bluetooth eq is system wide



Are you talking about using it with something other than the Q5s? Because it's not system wide, but it does work with q5s

It's not a very good eq either, neutron peq is much better


----------



## kaushama

noaid said:


> So - temperature after 1 hour in leather case with balanced IEMs temperature reached 43C. Today is very cold day, normally this time is around 7C more. So it may reach 50C when no air ventilation. This is measured temperature of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a huge software bug. They should correct it in firmware. But is it possible to flash player firmware? I don't see an option in Bluetooth control. Fiio have to issue a tool for that too, I guess.


----------



## dark09

Looks like the older Q5 required a desktop to update the firmware:
http://fiio-file.fiio.net/Instruction_of_Upgrading_the_Q5_System_Firmware.pdf


----------



## kaushama

dark09 said:


> Looks like the older Q5 required a desktop to update the firmware:
> http://fiio-file.fiio.net/Instruction_of_Upgrading_the_Q5_System_Firmware.pdf


That's what I thought! PC upgrade program.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 22, 2019)

Lloyd: Level with me Mary, what are my chances?

Mary: 'I'd say they're like a million to one.

Lloyd: So you're telling me there's still a chance! 

Now after just thinking about this quote, I feel compelled to watch this movie masterpiece. 

At least we know the firmware CAN be upgraded.


----------



## kaushama

But I think FIIO should correct these quickly. This is their flagship DAC/AMP. I guess, we are Beta guinea pigs as audiophile enthusiasts. Before they hit the market and online reviewers, they should correct these.


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> But I think FIIO should correct these quickly. This is their flagship DAC/AMP. I guess, we are Beta guinea pigs as audiophile enthusiasts. Before they hit the market and online reviewers, they should correct these.



I agree, be like Sony and AK and at least squash the majority of bugs. Don't know how this got by their qc people.


----------



## maxngck

Hi all,

Just to check roughly average how long is your battery life? I am getting abt 6 to 7 hours only. Is this normal? Using mostly thru BT.

This morning when i switched on the unit, the indicator show amber light. I supposed this is battery low sign. After i used it for awhile, suddenly it has no more sound output thru my FA7. However, the unit seem is stil on and the blue light is also on. I try pair again with my phone and music came back. But awhile later, no more sound again and unit is still on. Is this normal? When battery low, the unit suppose to shut off completely or still on as mentioned above?


----------



## MarkF786

Who gives a crap about DSD; almost no one uses it. 

Meanwhile, there are a lot of IOS users and the app doesn’t work with the Q5s. 

Hopefully in time, both issues are fixed.


----------



## dark09

MarkF786 said:


> Who gives a crap about DSD; almost no one uses it.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are a lot of IOS users and the app doesn’t work with the Q5s.
> 
> Hopefully in time, both issues are fixed.


lol, that’s so insensitive of you, Mark Dx. JK, Agreed though.


----------



## FiiO (Aug 22, 2019)

noaid said:


> So - temperature after 1 hour in leather case with balanced IEMs temperature reached 43C. Today is very cold day, normally this time is around 7C more. So it may reach 50C when no air ventilation. This is measured temperature of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback.

But we failed to reproduce the problem you mentioned.

Maybe you could provide your music file to us for check?



noaid said:


> I also sent it to support@fiio.net but I don't believe it has sense. I sent email 2 years ago about some problem and until now no answer. And I am not alone with such experience.
> 
> By the way example from Fiio support forum - question from middle of March, answer 5 months later.



And we have also answered you via email. Please have a check.
We checked your old email and found that we have already replied in the next day but did not receive any feedback from you anymore.
As for the FiiO forum, we reply the questions from our users daily, did we miss yours by mistake?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

MarkF786 said:


> Who gives a crap about DSD; almost no one uses it.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are a lot of IOS users and the app doesn’t work with the Q5s.
> 
> Hopefully in time, both issues are fixed.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback.

Can't you read the Q5s from FiiO music app-fiio control?
Please try to clear Q5s from Bluetooth pairing (Bluetooth state, while pressing the previous one + the next one), or reset Q5s (long press reset more than 5s) and then re-pair with the device.

We have also reported to the engineer for checking this problem.

Best regards


----------



## abitdeef

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your kind feedback.
> 
> ...



Hook up a source via USB audio like a phone and play a dsd file- the channels are reversed.


----------



## smuldge

maxngck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to check roughly average how long is your battery life? I am getting abt 6 to 7 hours only. Is this normal? Using mostly thru BT.
> 
> This morning when i switched on the unit, the indicator show amber light. I supposed this is battery low sign. After i used it for awhile, suddenly it has no more sound output thru my FA7. However, the unit seem is stil on and the blue light is also on. I try pair again with my phone and music came back. But awhile later, no more sound again and unit is still on. Is this normal? When battery low, the unit suppose to shut off completely or still on as mentioned above?



On bluetooth, mine will do the same ie, disconnect the bluetooth connection, then blink once and then back to default input that is not bluetooth.


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> Are you talking about using it with something other than the Q5s? Because it's not system wide, but it does work with q5s
> 
> It's not a very good eq either, neutron peq is much better


No I am talking about listening music with my q5s connected to my phone thru bluetooth


----------



## kaushama

Battery life is less than what's claimed. However I should check battery life with Am3d. Supposedly THX tech drain less juice.


----------



## kaushama

If it had fast charging capability would have been wonderful.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> If it had fast charging capability would have been wonderful.


Fast charging to the best of my knowledge shortens the batteries life. How significantly I am not sure, but still never bad to treat batteries the best that you can.


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> Fast charging to the best of my knowledge shortens the batteries life. How significantly I am not sure, but still never bad to treat batteries the best that you can.


Sounds legit I am happy whit the load time but the battery really don't don't holdup like promised


----------



## noaid (Aug 23, 2019)

@Cevisi @abitdeef
Equalizer in blutooth menu of Fiio application is function of bluetooth module ONLY. Systemwide function means when any BT device is connected to Q5s. It does not work on any other input (USB,optical,...). I am almost sure but I don have block diagram of Q5s to confirm this. I dont know what is between BT or other inputs and DAC.
This is the same with my BTR3. Here firmware update tool (BlueSuite) is from Qualcom and it updates BT chip firmware only. I am afraid that the same situation may be for Q5s - only BT fw update, not other - DSD problem . We will see.
Another info - in BTR3 equalizer does not work for LDAC and BT chip is the same in Q5s so I would expect the same. This is info from Fiio.

@dark09  I see that there is a special Fiio update tool so there is some hope for DSD.

@MarkF786  To say the trueth I play music DSD about 40%, hires PCM 50% and 10% CD quality. Spoken word (discussions or audiobooks thru BT). Everything with USB Audio Player Pro. I use FiioApp only to check that every thing is switched off - no equalizer, no charging no everything. Not for playing or anything else.


----------



## Cevisi

noaid said:


> @Cevisi @abitdeef
> Equalizer in blutooth menu of Fiio application is function of bluetooth module ONLY. Systemwide function means when any BT device is connected to Q5s. It does not work on any other input (USB,optical,...). I am almost sure but I don have block diagram of Q5s to confirm this. I dont know what is between BT or other inputs and DAC.
> This is the same with my BTR3. Here firmware update tool (BlueSuite) is from Qualcom and it updates BT chip firmware only. I am afraid that the same situation may be for Q5s - only BT fw update, not other - DSD problem . We will see.
> Another info - in BTR3 equalizer does not work for LDAC and BT chip is the same in Q5s so I would expect the same. This is info from Fiio.
> ...


I just tried in ldac maybe that is the problem why to hell they do somthing


----------



## noaid

FiiO said:


> And we have also answered you via email. Please have a check.
> We checked your old email and found that we have already replied in the next day but did not receive any feedback from you anymore.
> As for the FiiO forum, we reply the questions from our users daily, did we miss yours by mistake?



I did not get any answer but it may fall into spam folder and now it is deleted. Can you resend it again? Would be interesting what was the problem.
But I solved our problem with Q1mkII myself by returning it to local dealer for replacement. After a month I got replacement and found it does not play at all, all outputs were quiet. So I returned it again and then received 3rd piece. And it has big selfdischarging now after 1 year. We discussed it here but I stopped because I did not have energy to continue.

So I will ask you here again - is batery in Q1mkII  and Q5s replaceable? If it is then can you send me battery replacement for my Q1mk2?



FiiO said:


> But we failed to reproduce the problem you mentioned.
> 
> Maybe you could provide your music file to us for check?


Those file are huge - not possible by email. I can upload somewhere. Where?

But your developers can do it themselves, they can convert DSD file to PCM/FLAC also for instance in Foobar2000 in Windows. Or get some album in DSD and the same in CD/FLAC and you will hear channels are reversed.


----------



## maxngck

smuldge said:


> On bluetooth, mine will do the same ie, disconnect the bluetooth connection, then blink once and then back to default input that is not bluetooth.



So this is normal to cut off when battery is low. 

Thanks


----------



## noaid

@FiiO will you please explain us what is functionality in your Fiio Music application in Bluetooth device control?
1. Charge switch - what exactly it should do and what it really does, if it works properly. In not only my case Q5s charges always when connected to any USB even with your ML06 cable. I know workaround but is only workaround.
2. RGB indicator - difference "Always" and "Until device" . What it means Until device?

You should check the DSD problem also in your M11 player, it may be the same.

Old Q5 users - can you check it also?


----------



## noaid (Aug 23, 2019)

abitdeef said:


> Luckily there is a swap channels feature in neutron.


I have asked also UAPP team to add this feature separately for PCM and DSD. They are very helpful, they already added some feature for me so we will see. I don't want to use 2 different players in one device.

Maybe somebody with osciloscope can check if phase is correct or not, it can be also reversed. It is not so well hearable but still possible to hear by some people if it is wrong.


----------



## noaid (Aug 23, 2019)

@FiiO
Another possibility how to check is with Fiio Music android application. You can do it with ANY DSD track you have. No need to upload anything.

1. Play any DSD track on PC or elswhere.
2. Note positions what is on the left and on the right.
3. Play the same DSD track in FiioMusic - USB output Native settings
4. You hear channels are reversed
5. Switch USB output to DoP DSD over PCM.
6. Channels are still reversed.
7. Switch USB Output to D2P DSD to PCM conversion.
8. Channels are correct.

You can do this also with any other players which support DSD and switching DSD mode.
DSD bitstream is sent to wrong channels, PCM bitstream is sent correctly.

You can check this way also old Q5 and M11.


----------



## noaid (Aug 23, 2019)

Useful info from Fiio in M11 thread: Question is if it works only for BT or also USB and other inputs.


----------



## Cevisi (Aug 23, 2019)

noaid said:


> Useful info from Fiio in M11 thread: Question is if it works only for BT or also USB and other inputs.


It does not work at all. When using ldac. I would like to know why


----------



## noaid (Aug 23, 2019)

I checked AK4493 datasheet.
This filters are function of DAC chip, not bluetooth or anything else. So it should work for all inputs.
1. But only for PCM and not for DSD.
2. my experience with such filters is, that changes are very subtle and can be heard only on good audio system.

I tried to switch filter several times but it is hard to hear any change because switching takes some time (disconnect, BT on, set it , BT off, connect USB, play) and I forget how it played before. In other dac it was much easier - button switch for filters.
But it looked like Sharp filter is a bit better. But I am not sure. I don't think it can be heard with BT input. Also you need very high quality track.
I would not care about it and let it to Sharp. It is taken as best by most people and also default in other dac what I know.


----------



## mikroski

noaid said:


> Somebody said here : Fiio can replace it easily. Really? Any prove of this? Yesterday I found in other thread somebody asked Fiio for replacement battery - Fiio response was We don't have such batteries. I also asked Fiio if there is possibility to replace battery in Q1mkII. No response.


I also never see FiiO answer questions about battery

@FiiO  As far as I read in this thread, at least there are three persons that want to know details about battery. So I ask you again.
1. Can you estimate the battery life, when use for 4 - 6 hours a day
2. Is it difficult to replace battery?
3. Do you supply spare battery to all of your distributor?
4. You post in this thread that, if battery is bad, we have to change battery because Q5s can't use power supply from computer's USB port. Please kindly confirm.


----------



## Cevisi

noaid said:


> I checked AK4493 datasheet.
> This filters are function of DAC chip, not bluetooth or anything else. So it should work for all inputs.
> 1. But only for PCM and not for DSD.
> 2. my experience with such filters is, that changes are very subtle and can be heard only on good audio system.
> ...


I can hear differences on es100 but not on q5s


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 23, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> I can hear differences on es100 but not on q5s


That probably is a bad sign for the ES100, you really shouldn't hear these differences as they are very, very, very subtle. Try some real blind listening, multiple trial tests. I would bet money that you can't tell the filters apart. When you know the filter you just changed to and a already have a description of what the filter does, surprise, surprise, we all suddenly can hear the differences. 

Edit: I changed the post to indicate that it wasn't just you who is sure they hear differences in filters when they do sighted listening tests, most people do. Even I have thought I did, and then I go back and try again and I'm not sure that I hear anything as different. If the effects are so subtle that they are easy to miss, it is also reasonable to suggest that they are also easy to imagine.

Again, saying this as I said, there have been times that I thought I heard a difference, I just couldn't reliably detect a difference.


----------



## abitdeef

noaid said:


> @Cevisi @abitdeef
> Equalizer in blutooth menu of Fiio application is function of bluetooth module ONLY. Systemwide function means when any BT device is connected to Q5s. It does not work on any other input (USB,optical,...). I am almost sure but I don have block diagram of Q5s to confirm this. I dont know what is between BT or other inputs and DAC.
> This is the same with my BTR3. Here firmware update tool (BlueSuite) is from Qualcom and it updates BT chip firmware only. I am afraid that the same situation may be for Q5s - only BT fw update, not other - DSD problem . We will see.
> Another info - in BTR3 equalizer does not work for LDAC and BT chip is the same in Q5s so I would expect the same. This is info from Fiio.
> ...



Yes I said this yonks ago, however with neutron the eq does does indeed work with ldac.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 23, 2019)

maxngck said:


> So this is normal to cut off when battery is low.
> 
> Thanks



The bottom indicator light on the side blinks red before shutoff. Quick start guide and instructions are your friend

And no you can't EVER get a lion poly cell for the q1 or q5 , they were a super secret limited edition that was just made for those 2 amps.

 I think my head is going to explode from the silliness here.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.alibaba.com/amp/showroom/lithium-polymer-battery-pack-3800mah.html

This is just one company, there are others.


----------



## noaid

I tried once more filters thru LDAC bluetooth and switching filters during playback of 16/44 CD, headphones AKG K701, relatively good one.
Tried both my devices BTR3 and Q5s - both the same, I could not hear the difference between filters. 
Who knows, maybe it really doesnot work.

But I heard big difference between LDAC and USB on the same track. Heaven and hell. Why? USB input is well implemented. LDAC is looseless in this case (16/44) but it is not enough. Important is also for instance timing, how exactly is decoded signal sent to dac from timing view - jitter. Source implementation is always important. If you send signal to DAC from bad transport you cannot achieve best quality.
Switch to USB and you will stop caring about filters.

Yesterday I tried to connect it thru optical to my TV, compared to analog out cinch to my amplifier and Proac speakers. Immediately noticed recessed middles, voices were weaker. But I started to hear background sounds I almost could not hear thru analog out with TV internal DAC. So many detailed environment sounds I never heard and it was low quality TV audio. Try it, you will see. Very nice surprise for me.


----------



## bgtip (Aug 23, 2019)

Tin P1 arrived today. Am chuffed to bits. Honestly didn't expect this supreme sound. Q5s and Tin P1 on balanced is match made in heaven.
My portable kit is largely complete now.
Just waiting for AM3D.


----------



## MarkF786

Correct, I can't connect to the Q5s with BT Control on an IOS iPhone XS.   I've tried the steps below, along with several others recommended by FiiO support over the past 10 days.  The Q5 works fine though.  Yes, FiiO's support last response this morning was he was escalating the issue to engineering.

Maybe there aren't many other IOS users in this thread; when I've previously inquired, one other person confirmed they were having the same problem but I hadn't heard any other confirmations or denials.



FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your kind feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## paul_uk_81

I have the same problem- am using iOS on my iPhone XS Max and can’t use BT Control in the app to my Q5s... it asks me to pair with my phone then shoots me back to the devices screen showing that the Q5s is disconnected. Looking forward to eventually being able to do a little EQ.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

MarkF786 said:


> Correct, I can't connect to the Q5s with BT Control on an IOS iPhone XS.   I've tried the steps below, along with several others recommended by FiiO support over the past 10 days.  The Q5 works fine though.  Yes, FiiO's support last response this morning was he was escalating the issue to engineering.
> 
> Maybe there aren't many other IOS users in this thread; when I've previously inquired, one other person confirmed they were having the same problem but I hadn't heard any other confirmations or denials.



I just received my Q5s yesterday and connected via Bluetooth to my iPhone 8 Plus and it connected on the first try. I pressed and held the Bluetooth button for about 2 seconds till the blue light started flashing, then went to my iPhone’s Bluetooth screen and did a search for the new device, found Fiio Q5 and connected.


----------



## MarkF786

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> I just received my Q5s yesterday and connected via Bluetooth to my iPhone 8 Plus and it connected on the first try. I pressed and held the Bluetooth button for about 2 seconds till the blue light started flashing, then went to my iPhone’s Bluetooth screen and did a search for the new device, found Fiio Q5 and connected.



It connects fine via Bluetooth for streaming music.  It's the FiiO's app BT Control that doesn't work, for adjusting settings, checking battery level, etc.  Have you tried that?

I've owned the Q5 for about 6 months and know darn well how to use the device  There's not that much change when using the Q5s via bluetooth other than how you turn it on.


----------



## sergio13971

noaid said:


> It looks like *solution/workaround for backcharging* is:
> 
> *1. Connect OTG cable to phone.
> 2. Swich on Q5s.
> ...


Dude, it works nicely! Thank you very much!


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

MarkF786 said:


> It connects fine via Bluetooth for streaming music.  It's the FiiO's app BT Control that doesn't work, for adjusting settings, checking battery level, etc.  Have you tried that?
> 
> I've owned the Q5 for about 6 months and know darn well how to use the device  There's not that much change when using the Q5s via bluetooth other than how you turn it on.



I see.  I have not tried that path yet and I don't know what Fiio's app you are referring to. Can you send me the link or pointers how to to download and use this Fiio app? I can then try to see if it works for me. Thanks.


----------



## abitdeef

MarkF786 said:


> Correct, I can't connect to the Q5s with BT Control on an IOS iPhone XS.   I've tried the steps below, along with several others recommended by FiiO support over the past 10 days.  The Q5 works fine though.  Yes, FiiO's support last response this morning was he was escalating the issue to engineering.
> 
> Maybe there aren't many other IOS users in this thread; when I've previously inquired, one other person confirmed they were having the same problem but I hadn't heard any other confirmations or denials.



I don't know about iOS but on android the regular eq on the fiio app itself works on BT and the eq on neutron works on BT for me. The fiio eq is pretty crappy though.


----------



## abitdeef

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> I see.  I have not tried that path yet and I don't know what Fiio's app you are referring to. Can you send me the link or pointers how to to download and use this Fiio app? I can then try to see if it works for me. Thanks.



Search fiio on the app store, it's the fiio music app.


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> I don't know about iOS but on android the regular eq on the fiio app itself works on BT and the eq on neutron works on BT for me. The fiio eq is pretty crappy though.


Are you using ldac ?


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 23, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Are you using ldac ?



Yes ldac, it sounds amazing especially with neutron. I can't detect any difference from usb. I could go on a long rant about clocking and the USB path verses data from the Qualcomm chip, all paths go through an fpg chip and clocking chips....

But just let me say this is a very good BT implementation. And if timing were off (and I suspect it's not) it would be cents at the most and probably .9 and less in pitch change which isn't detectable, unless you're one in a million.


----------



## gibby

Still waiting for the one I won.  I see they're available in the US on Amazon now.


----------



## Tex Irie

Does anyone else hear static or hiss when using the AM3D module with the Q5s?


----------



## Satir (Jun 21, 2020)

n/a


----------



## abitdeef

Tex Irie said:


> Does anyone else hear static or hiss when using the AM3D module with the Q5s?



No mine is dead quiet, probably one of the cleanest outs I've heard.


----------



## Tex Irie

abitdeef said:


> No mine is dead quiet, probably one of the cleanest outs I've heard.


Never mind, I figured it out. It was the Foo DSD asio driver I was using... It's not even needed. To run DSD512 with the Q5s. This sounds pretty good. Thanks.. But definitely a false alarm.


----------



## abitdeef

Satir said:


> Own set of headphones with 4.4mm jack. FiiO Q5s has input for 4.4mm jack. I read Benchmark Media Systems white paper on balanced headphone connection. My take away from their white paper is some perceive added distortion as pleasing. They say one benefit with balanced headphone connection on device running on battery power means more power output for driving headphones. This information nothing new to some here, but has me thinking, may not be worthwhile chasing portable dac/amp device with balanced 4.4mm input if single-ended input has less distortion. Been involved in audio a long time. Long enough to know people say all kinds of stuff not substantiated by controlled laboratory tests. Some opine "charts" and specs don't tell the whole story. I'm OK that some in our hobby have opinions that deviate from those of electrical engineers. It's not life and death, just a hobby.



The 4.4 balanced out is clean and wonderful sounding.


Satir said:


> Own set of headphones with 4.4mm jack. FiiO Q5s has input for 4.4mm jack. I read Benchmark Media Systems white paper on balanced headphone connection. My take away from their white paper is some perceive added distortion as pleasing. They say one benefit with balanced headphone connection on device running on battery power means more power output for driving headphones. This information nothing new to some here, but has me thinking, may not be worthwhile chasing portable dac/amp device with balanced 4.4mm input if single-ended input has less distortion. Been involved in audio a long time. Long enough to know people say all kinds of stuff not substantiated by controlled laboratory tests. Some opine "charts" and specs don't tell the whole story. I'm OK that some in our hobby have opinions that deviate from those of electrical engineers. It's not life and death, just a hobby.



So you've read one white paper on balanced outs and you're afraid to try one because of that said paper, but you have a set of headphones with 4.4 jack, ok? And you don't take stock in 'charts' and specs- but one white paper is the gospel.

Why not just take your headphones to an audio place and try something with a 4.4 out of buy something on Amazon to try (easily returnable).

If you're asking us in a backwards way if the balanced out is worth it, well it sounds wonderful and clean and has a robust Jack. Everything I've tried lately has had 4.4 balanced and it's all sounded amazing.

Is it the 4.4 balanced out? Don't know, but I like it. 



Hmmm.


----------



## Cevisi

abitdeef said:


> Yes ldac, it sounds amazing especially with neutron. I can't detect any difference from usb. I could go on a long rant about clocking and the USB path verses data from the Qualcomm chip, all paths go through an fpg chip and clocking chips....
> 
> But just let me say this is a very good BT implementation. And if timing were off (and I suspect it's not) it would be cents at the most and probably .9 and less in pitch change which isn't detectable, unless you're one in a million.


Yes but my bt eq in fiio app does not work in other apps the eq works but iam a streamer so iam screw


----------



## abitdeef

Cevisi said:


> Yes but my bt eq in fiio app does not work in other apps the eq works but iam a streamer so iam screw



Oh sorry, I get ya. I would think there hopefully would be a system wide eq program that you could download? 

I don't know of any of the top of my head


----------



## Satir (Jun 21, 2020)

n/a


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 23, 2019)

Satir said:


> Own set of headphones with 4.4mm jack. FiiO Q5s has input for 4.4mm jack. I read Benchmark Media Systems white paper on balanced headphone connection. My take away from their white paper is some perceive added distortion as pleasing. They say one benefit with balanced headphone connection on device running on battery power means more power output for driving headphones. This information nothing new to some here, but has me thinking, may not be worthwhile chasing portable dac/amp device with balanced 4.4mm input if single-ended input has less distortion. Been involved in audio a long time. Long enough to know people say all kinds of stuff not substantiated by controlled laboratory tests. Then to remember reading Rob Watts (Chord) talking about why they do not use balanced connections on their Hugo 2. Some opine charts and specs don't tell the whole story. I'm OK that some in our hobby have opinions that deviate from those of electrical engineers. It's not life and death, just a hobby.


You are talking about levels of distortion that are 100% inaudible, so even if they can be measured, why worry, you can't hear those levels of distortion. You aren't really worried that you can hear distortion that is 0.0006% of the signal are you? Even if you quadruple that distortion (0.0024%) do you really feel it is audible? That is of course the THD figures published for the THX AAA AM3D module, so my apology for not using the AM3E 4.4 figures, but I am quite sure the principle holds.


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> You are talking about levels of distortion that are 100% inaudible, so even if they can be measured, why worry, you can't hear those levels of distortion. You aren't really worried that you can hear distortion that is 0.0006% of the signal are you? Even if you quadruple that distortion (0.0024%) do you really feel it is audible? That is of course the THD figures published for the THX AAA AM3D module, so my apology for not using the AM3E 4.4 figures, but I am quite sure the principle holds.



Same way with timing/jitter, it's gotten so low, it's also inaudible. Just listen and enjoy the beautiful sound 

I remember real hiss and distortion with cassettes and 8 track. The stuff is so clean and detailed today, it's crazy we can have that kind of quality in the palm of our hand. Plus the power, try running some open back senns on a 70's portable cassette player or an 80's era discman. Good luck Lol.


----------



## Tex Irie

abitdeef said:


> Same way with timing/jitter, it's gotten so low, it's also inaudible. Just listen and enjoy the beautiful sound
> 
> I remember real hiss and distortion with cassettes and 8 track. The stuff is so clean and detailed today, it's crazy we can have that kind of quality in the palm of our hand. Plus the power, try running some open back senns on a 70's portable cassette player or an 80's era discman. Good luck Lol.



Shouldn't it ultimately be about the music? We've come a long way. This is an awesome portable DAC/Amp especially with the AM3D Module.


----------



## abitdeef

Tex Irie said:


> Shouldn't it ultimately be about the music? We've come a long way. This is an awesome portable DAC/Amp especially with the AM3D Module.



Yep


----------



## Tex Irie (Aug 24, 2019)

Hopefully the next firmware update fixes the DSD512 issue.  This Q5s is an amazing device. I'm truly impressed.  Good Job @FiiO !  Numbers!!


----------



## finepics (Aug 24, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> No I am talking about listening music with my q5s connected to my phone thru bluetooth



The app works fine for me and initially connected without any issues (iPhone 7+). There are 2 EQ's within the app, one is the main app music player EQ (which isn't systemwide) and the other is within the BT section of the app and is system wide (my understanding of that is that it applies the EQ settings to the Q5s so is enabled if listening to music through iTunes etc) and is also retained in the memory of the Q5s afaik.


----------



## bgtip

Tex Irie said:


> Shouldn't it ultimately be about the music? We've come a long way. This is an awesome portable DAC/Amp especially with the AM3D Module.


What music? Normal people listen to music with their audio gear. Audio maniacs (all of us here, right) listen to our audio gear using music.


----------



## noaid

abitdeef said:


> Yes ldac, it sounds amazing especially with neutron. I can't detect any difference from usb. I could go on a long rant about clocking and the USB path verses data from the Qualcomm chip, all paths go through an fpg chip and clocking chips....
> 
> But just let me say this is a very good BT implementation. And if timing were off (and I suspect it's not) it would be cents at the most and probably .9 and less in pitch change which isn't detectable, unless you're one in a million.



If something is or is not decectable depends on many things and we are talking only about one of them but each of us has all the other things different. So our views are not so well comparable.

What is important according me:
1. Which record - test in this quality class has to be done only on high quality records, acoustic music, jazz, classical, and so on. Forget about most pop, rock, rap, any electronic, these are mostly badly recorded.
2. Sample rate and bit depth.
3. Which player you use and how it is set, if there is some resampling within player or output is bitperfect.
4. Which operating system you use and how it handles BT. Generally Android resamples to 48kHz, maybe possible to set in player. What does OS with player output?
5.Quality of BT reception
6. Implementation of BT/USB in dacamp.
7. Quality of dacamp. 
8. Output type - SE or balanced
9. Quality and resolution of headphones/speakers.

6. and 7. are the only constants in our case. If some parts are not as should be then the possibility of hearing differences is lower. So comparing I hear/dont hear does not have sense if at least most part are not the same or at least similar.

If somebody is satisfied with BT - no problem. I am not so much. I hear clear difference in handling of trebles. There are some tracks where it is hard to hear difference and other where it is clear. Tracks with lot of trebles like Beck - The Golden Change from Sea Change (MFSL CD edition 16/44 FLAC). Trebles are a bit distorted by bluetooth and clean by USB. Why if LDAC 990kb/s should be looseless? I can hear this within first seconds. 
Gear used : Samsung S7, UAPP player I hope correctly set for loosless bitperfect also for BT, AKG K701 headphones on SE output.



Tex Irie said:


> Hopefully the next firmware update fixes the DSD512 issue.  This Q5s is an amazing device. I'm truly impressed.  Good Job @FiiO !  Numbers!!


What do you mean by DSD512 issue?  DSD512 is not in DAC chip specification. Only DSD256..
Are there any DSD512 files? I know only about some which were upsampled from DSD256. I think DSD512 has no sense in real world. Quality is not higher and 6 min. track has 2GB!


----------



## Tex Irie (Aug 24, 2019)

noaid said:


> If something is or is not decectable depends on many things and we are talking only about one of them but each of us has all the other things different. So our views are not so well comparable.
> 
> What is important according me:
> 1. Which record - test in this quality class has to be done only on high quality records, acoustic music, jazz, classical, and so on. Forget about most pop, rock, rap, any electronic, these are mostly badly recorded.
> ...



There was some indication by Fiio that the Q5s supported DSD512. The AKM4493 Chipset is capable of playing or upsampling files at that sample rate.

If DSD512 doesn't make sense to you; That's all well and good. I'm listening for my own enjoyment. Storage space isn't a concern of mine. XiSRC makes it possible to convert other formats into DSD512.

I'm not here to discuss technical minutiae or placebo effects. It just sounds pleasant to my ears to upsample my library. If the device is capable of performing at that level, then hopefully Fiio will enable it.

It's kind of difficult to walk back a possible typo or selling point for a product launch when this was seen on this site and other outlets stating 32 bit/768 kHz and DSD512 sample rates were supported.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...output-usb-bluetooth-spdif-line-input.902614/


https://www.akm.com/akm/en/product/datasheet1/?partno=AK4493EQ


----------



## noaid

Ok, it is "capable" DSD512 but with several exceptions. I dont know if these exceptions are important but... I have real datasheet which has 104 pages:


> DSD Datastream: *Analog characteristics are not guaranteed with DSD512 datastream.*


Maybe Fiio read first dac marketing pages and later their technicians read the exceptions and stopped it. Who knows. 

For me even DSD256 does not make much sense. Comparable PCM resolution is 24/352.  I just dont think "more bands more addddiidddasss". It is much more complex problem. I have heard great recordings in 16/24 and total crap in DSD256.


----------



## abitdeef (Aug 24, 2019)

noaid said:


> If something is or is not decectable depends on many things and we are talking only about one of them but each of us has all the other things different. So our views are not so well comparable.
> 
> What is important according me:
> 1. Which record - test in this quality class has to be done only on high quality records, acoustic music, jazz, classical, and so on. Forget about most pop, rock, rap, any electronic, these are mostly badly recorded.
> ...



The two things I was talking about ARE not detectable there is no circumstances which would make that possible, so you're missing the point there.

I have the Beck track and I don't hear distorted treble on bluetooth. Doesn't matter because I'm using balanced out with sensitive iems and a different amp module. So many different variables there, pointless to compare. 

You mentioned 'timings' and jitter before and timing variations and jitter that are audible are pretty much a thing of the past.

I was making the point that both signals bluetooth and usb out go through the same systems before output and the usb out actually mixes in it's own set of problems, which would be pointless to explain to you.

Some advice- just try and enjoy the music.


----------



## Sonic Defender

abitdeef said:


> Same way with timing/jitter, it's gotten so low, it's also inaudible. Just listen and enjoy the beautiful sound
> 
> I remember real hiss and distortion with cassettes and 8 track. The stuff is so clean and detailed today, it's crazy we can have that kind of quality in the palm of our hand. Plus the power, try running some open back senns on a 70's portable cassette player or an 80's era discman. Good luck Lol.


Absolutely, and yet consternation over non-issues like amplifier distortion remain so powerful that people think there is an audible difference between 0.05% and 0.0005% THD.


----------



## Ghawke

bgtip said:


> Tin P1 arrived today. Am chuffed to bits. Honestly didn't expect this supreme sound. Q5s and Tin P1 on balanced is match made in heaven.
> My portable kit is largely complete now.
> Just waiting for AM3D.


My Tin P1 arrived today attached them to a 4.4mm 16 core cable and I am trying them out with the Q5s and the AM3D amp. Led Zeppelin has never sounded so good, either through bluetooth or USB. At the moment I am listening through the Q5s via the M5 which is strapped to my wrist.


----------



## Satir (Aug 24, 2019)

n/a


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> My Tin P1 arrived today attached them to a 4.4mm 16 core cable and I am trying them out with the Q5s and the AM3D amp. Led Zeppelin has never sounded so good, either through bluetooth or USB. At the moment I am listening through the Q5s via the M5 which is strapped to my wrist.



How do you like m5? That sounds like a cool setup. Oh and are you guys feeling the need to use the bass boost on P1?


----------



## abitdeef

Sonic Defender said:


> Absolutely, and yet consternation over non-issues like amplifier distortion remain so powerful that people think there is an audible difference between 0.05% and 0.0005% THD.



It's almost better to not look at specs and think about what amp and dac is in the unit and just listen.

Super hard to do, I know 

Like the numbers on the Am3d amp module, the 5th down (crappy screeshot) is THD+N Those are bragging numbers there, although it does sound clean.


----------



## bgtip

abitdeef said:


> How do you like m5? That sounds like a cool setup. Oh and are you guys feeling the need to use the bass boost on P1?


I just tried the bass boost on my P1. The bass becomes bloated and mushy. The overall sound deteriorates. Not subtle change.


----------



## abitdeef

bgtip said:


> I just tried the bass boost on my P1. The bass becomes bloated and mushy. The overall sound deteriorates. Not subtle change.



I just wondered, I used eq when I had the p1- but I didn't have Q5s or Am3d at the time. I haven't used the bass boost.

With Am3d I haven't really felt the need for eq


----------



## maxngck

bgtip said:


> I just tried the bass boost on my P1. The bass becomes bloated and mushy. The overall sound deteriorates. Not subtle change.



Ya tat is wat i feel too. Anyway, P1 is not my cup of tea though the clarity is really very good.


----------



## gibby

@KopaneDePooj Did you get the Q5s you won yet?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

maxngck said:


> Ya tat is wat i feel too.


Are you trying to do a Jar Jar Binks accent here?  



gibby said:


> @KopaneDePooj Did you get the Q5s you won yet?


Nope, still on the way.


----------



## Ghawke

abitdeef said:


> How do you like m5? That sounds like a cool setup. Oh and are you guys feeling the need to use the bass boost on P1?


The M5 is very nice, and as it runs LDAC I cannot hear any difference to the M6 or my phone when linked to the Q5s. I did notice a slight lack of bass with the P1 and so did add bass boosts. but then tried FiiOs memory foam HS17 ear tips, and when I put the P1 in my ears the right way, so that I had a good seal, there was plenty of bass without the boost. However, they are not as bass responded as the DM7 but the sound is much richer, the P1 does not appear to have to force the music, it takes its time in offering you the music, giving for a fuller sound. Whilst the DM7 are much more aggressive, they kind of throw the music at you.


----------



## Ghawke (Aug 28, 2019)

nil


----------



## Cevisi

Ghawke said:


> Just discovered a small chip in my Q5s, been in a case since I got it on the 7th August, wondering if the chip might have been there since I received the Q5s. I did worry about the QC on the first batch from FiiO.


What can you make a foto


----------



## DSpezzia

Ghawke said:


> Just discovered a small chip in my Q5s, been in a case since I got it on the 7th August, wondering if the chip might have been there since I received the Q5s. I did worry about the QC on the first batch from FiiO.


What case you got bud?


----------



## bgtip

DSpezzia said:


> What case you got bud?


You mean there are more than one? I know the DD case only.


----------



## Papa253

bgtip said:


> You mean there are more than one? I know the DD case only.


I would imagine the one from the original Q5 and the new one from q5s


----------



## DSpezzia

Papa253 said:


> I would imagine the one from the original Q5 and the new one from q5s


Haha both wrong. I didn't know there was a case


----------



## Ghawke

DSpezzia said:


> Haha both wrong. I didn't know there was a case


The only one at the moment is the DD case, the original case does not have the cutouts for the Q5s, and I have not been able to find the original case. I understand that FiiO are no longer make the original case and are not going to make a case for the Q5s, so DD is the only one.


----------



## Ghawke

Cevisi said:


> What can you make a foto


I tried, but the nick is just above the line in around the chrome area, and it is difficult to get a good picture. From direct it cannot be seen, it only shows when the light hits it. As the Q5s was place in a case as soon as I got it, I could not see it. It was only when I removed the case did I notice it.


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> I tried, but the nick is just above the line in around the chrome area, and it is difficult to get a good picture. From direct it cannot be seen, it only shows when the light hits it. As the Q5s was place in a case as soon as I got it, I could not see it. It was only when I removed the case did I notice it.



I've got a small nick in the same place- right above the beveled shiny corner part. Aluminum is relatively soft so it can easily happen. Doesn't bug me much as you have to have have the right angle just right to even notice it.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

MarkF786 said:


> I've been exchanging emails with FiiO support on the problem connecting to the Q5s with the FiiO app's BT Control on an IOS device.  They shared a video of it working, so I shared a video of it not working.  I'm awaiting to hear if they might have a newer app or firmware version, or an older IOS version.
> 
> Has anyone else been able to get BT Control working from an IOS device?  So far, the only response was from another person confirming it doesn't work.



Well, I have now tried with the Fiio Music App and I experienced the same behavior as what you have reported: the BT Control would display the BT status screen briefly and then got disconnected and the status screen would be gone. Multiple attempts resulted in the same behavior. This with my iPhone 8 plus. It looks like Fiio needs to update their app to fix this bug.


----------



## kaushama

Does UAPP support Q5S?


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> Does UAPP support Q5S?


Yes


----------



## kaushama

Last time I tried it It did not work. Have you got to enable anything specific in the settings?


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> Last time I tried it It did not work. Have you got to enable anything specific in the settings?


I selected usb on the device then plugged in and let music play from uapp


----------



## kaushama

Cevisi said:


> I selected usb on the device then plugged in and let music play from uapp


Thank you. Any specific changes to be done in the UAPP settings and drivers for better quality audio? I am gonna try Tidal HIFI with UAPP and Q5S.


----------



## noaid

Buy MQA
Internal driver - Bitperfect mode, Use with BT output
Android Audio -Play through Android, Sample rate depends...
USB audio - Upsample off, Bitpefect on, Nativ DSD, No limit sample rate


----------



## Cevisi

Are there already new firmwares or bluetooth chip firmwares for the q5s. I got the one from the first batch


----------



## therighttone

Floris888 said:


> When available in Romania!!? I have an Q5+FA7 best combo for me for now.


Hey man! How do you like this combo so far? I'm also planning to get the FA7 with Q5s but i have never heard the 7 before. What can you tell me?


----------



## kaushama

Q5S connected to my S10+ gives clicks and pops! UAPP or Neutron. Even when player is not running it clicks and pops! )-:


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> Q5S connected to my S10+ gives clicks and pops! UAPP or Neutron. Even when player is not running it clicks and pops! )-:


Look at buffer settings. I know that on my PC with JRiver Media Center and the Q5s I had a great deal of clicks and pops, but they were completely eliminated by playing around with the FiiO Control Center buffer settings, and the buffer settings in JRiver.


----------



## kaushama

Sonic Defender said:


> Look at buffer settings. I know that on my PC with JRiver Media Center and the Q5s I had a great deal of clicks and pops, but they were completely eliminated by playing around with the FiiO Control Center buffer settings, and the buffer settings in JRiver.


Thanks But even without a player app connected it pops. I guess it is the cable? FIIO CL06 cable!


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> Look at buffer settings. I know that on my PC with JRiver Media Center and the Q5s I had a great deal of clicks and pops, but they were completely eliminated by playing around with the FiiO Control Center buffer settings, and the buffer settings in JRiver.


Fiio control center ? Buffer lenght ? WHERE


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> Fiio control center ? Buffer lenght ? WHERE


On my PC, that is why I mentioned it. I am not sure if there are buffer settings with the other apps, but I thought it worth mentioning. When I have researched this rather common problem, clicks and pops with DACs my research revealed that buffer issues are the most common culprit and in my case they absolutely were the problem. That is the only reason I mentioned it at all, hoping that it might be the issue for the OP.


----------



## Sonic Defender

kaushama said:


> Thanks But even without a player app connected it pops. I guess it is the cable? FIIO CL06 cable!


Bummer, my bad, you did mention that. Have you been able to try another cable?


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> On my PC, that is why I mentioned it. I am not sure if there are buffer settings with the other apps, but I thought it worth mentioning. When I have researched this rather common problem, clicks and pops with DACs my research revealed that buffer issues are the most common culprit and in my case they absolutely were the problem. That is the only reason I mentioned it at all, hoping that it might be the issue for the OP.


The programm is called fiio control center ?


----------



## Ghawke

abitdeef said:


> I've got a small nick in the same place- right above the beveled shiny corner part. Aluminum is relatively soft so it can easily happen. Doesn't bug me much as you have to have have the right angle just right to even notice it.


Yes it very difficult to see and I think it may have been made from missing putting the line in cable. The aluminium is very soft. Still I would not want to send more time looking at the nick, I did get the Q5s to play music.


----------



## Cevisi

What if i put it all the way up or the buffer rates will that be saved even for my phone


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> Yes it very difficult to see and I think it may have been made from missing putting the line in cable. The aluminium is very soft. Still I would not want to send more time looking at the nick, I did get the Q5s to play music.



Yes stuff like that drives me crazy, but I'm getting better at living with little dings  I swear mine had that out of the box. I like the looks of the new daps with front and back glass, but from a practical standpoint, the rubberized fake leather back is really nice.

Like zx300 and the flagship Sonys. And of course q5s.


----------



## Leetransform25

abitdeef said:


> Yes stuff like that drives me crazy, but I'm getting better at living with little dings  I swear mine had that out of the box. I like the looks of the new daps with front and back glass, but from a practical standpoint, the rubberized fake leather back is really nice.
> 
> Like zx300 and the flagship Sonys. And of course q5s.


I agree, other DAP manufacturers should consider doing it as well because with a glass back not only is it prone to scratching but it can easily slide around the table, not the case with fake leather though


----------



## showme99

Q5S and AM3D now in stock at Audio46:

https://audio46.com/products/fiio-q5s-bluetooth-dac-and-amplifier

https://audio46.com/products/fiio-am3d-aaa-thx-amp-module-for-fiio-x7-x7-ii-q5-and-q5s


----------



## Tex Irie

I love my Q5s. Just make sure you buy another USB Cable.. The supplied cable seems to have some issues with my devices.


----------



## kaushama

Sonic Defender said:


> Bummer, my bad, you did mention that. Have you been able to try another cable?


Yes I tried another OTG cable and no clicks and pops. But that back=charges. I am thinking of this DD-Cable as it is better not being right angled to get in the way of 4.4mm jack.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961440975.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.48ef3c00iS2hx7&mp=1







There is a Shanling cable too. But don't know whether it prevents back-charging!


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> The programm is called fiio control center ?


Hi,
On my PC when I installed the FiiO drivers there is a little application that lives as a hidden icon on my task bar. That allows you to change a few configuration settings, one being the buffer.


----------



## Cevisi

Sonic Defender said:


> Hi,
> On my PC when I installed the FiiO drivers there is a little application that lives as a hidden icon on my task bar. That allows you to change a few configuration settings, one being the buffer.


Yea i forced it to 32bit 38400khz... Now i can see notes when listening and taste music...


----------



## kaushama

Clicks and pops seems to be Galaxy S10 + specific. I have used the same cable with my outgoing Galaxy Tab S3. It sounds so good with Tidal HIFI. Very clean using UAPP. I wonder what should be the issue with Galaxy S10+???? )-:


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> Clicks and pops seems to be Galaxy S10 + specific. I have used the same cable with my outgoing Galaxy Tab S3. It sounds so good with Tidal HIFI. Very clean using UAPP. I wonder what should be the issue with Galaxy S10+???? )-:


I had clicks and pops whit my dm6 on alot of sources maybe its your iem ? Is it a very sensitive one ?


----------



## kaushama (Aug 27, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> I had clicks and pops whit my dm6 on alot of sources maybe its your iem ? Is it a very sensitive one ?


It's Westone W80. I used same IEM for both set ups. Only Galaxy S10+ gave me issues.


----------



## Ghawke

The aluminium casing on the Q5s is as soft as butter. Found another nick, and I trying to take great care. Given what the Q5s is made for I would have thought a stronger casing would have been helpful. I did not have the Q5, so not sure if this is a problem with the Q5. I have a feeling that the nicks might be coming from the DD case. It's very tight and I guess that if a bit of dust got in the case it could create the nicks, this would be the same kind of think that happened with a iPod I have years ago.


----------



## finepics

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Well, I have now tried with the Fiio Music App and I experienced the same behavior as what you have reported: the BT Control would display the BT status screen briefly and then got disconnected and the status screen would be gone. Multiple attempts resulted in the same behavior. This with my iPhone 8 plus. It looks like Fiio needs to update their app to fix this bug.




And mine is working perfectly through BT so it might not be a FiiO bug! iPhone 7+ with iOS 13 beta.


----------



## finepics

Ghawke said:


> The aluminium casing on the Q5s is as soft as butter. Found another nick, and I trying to take great care. Given what the Q5s is made for I would have thought a stronger casing would have been helpful. I did not have the Q5, so not sure if this is a problem with the Q5. I have a feeling that the nicks might be coming from the DD case. It's very tight and I guess that if a bit of dust got in the case it could create the nicks, this would be the same kind of think that happened with a iPod I have years ago.



Stronger may mean less able to dissipate the heat, more expensive to machine and more expensive to buy!. It's a pocketable device - not an ornament!


----------



## Ghawke

finepics said:


> Stronger may mean less able to dissipate the heat, more expensive to machine and more expensive to buy!. It's a pocketable device - not an ornament!


I understand its use. What I am questioning is FiiO's use of the term intelligent design, would part of intelligent design be robustness of pocket use, but then as I type this I am aware that intelligent design does not means having intelligence of the practical use. Such as the intelligent design that creates a phone so slim it bends when in a pocket. Also, I might take issue with the idea of ornament v use. FiiO's video of the Q5s showed it lines and curves just like a car, so it was presented as an aesthetic designed item, it was meant to generate emotional realism. Psychologically it was offered as desirable. it had to be, as it was not possible to demonstrate its sound. So, in truth, initially, it was offered as ornamentation over use.


----------



## FiiO

noaid said:


> I did not get any answer but it may fall into spam folder and now it is deleted. Can you resend it again? Would be interesting what was the problem.
> But I solved our problem with Q1mkII myself by returning it to local dealer for replacement. After a month I got replacement and found it does not play at all, all outputs were quiet. So I returned it again and then received 3rd piece. And it has big selfdischarging now after 1 year. We discussed it here but I stopped because I did not have energy to continue.
> 
> So I will ask you here again - is batery in Q1mkII  and Q5s replaceable? If it is then can you send me battery replacement for my Q1mk2?
> ...


Dear friend,

Yes. We tested and we also sent the file we use for testing to you via email. Did you receive because we fail to get your reply from email. I will try to send again via PM.

Best regards


----------



## noaid (Aug 27, 2019)

@FiiO
I had your email in spam. But I got it and tried.Of course the problem is there L track play in R channel and R track plays in L channel when output is Native DSD. It is correct when playing it in DSD to PCM mode. This behaviour is player independent and  reversed channels are also in your FiioMucic app.

Some days ago I wrote you exact plan how to check it here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...pdif-line-input.902614/page-105#post-15141390

I will repeat it once more again:
Another possibility how to check is with Fiio Music android application. You can do it with ANY DSD track you have. No need to upload anything.

1. Play any DSD track on PC or elswhere.
2. Note positions what is on the left and on the right.
3. Play the same DSD track in FiioMusic - USB output Native settings
4. You hear channels are reversed
5. Switch USB output to DoP DSD over PCM.
6. Channels are still reversed.
7. Switch USB Output to D2P DSD to PCM conversion.
8. Channels are correct.

You can do this also with any other players which support DSD and switching DSD mode.
DSD bitstream is sent to wrong channels, PCM bitstream is sent correctly.

Other users also confirmed this really big bug. AND IT PLAYS CORRECTLY IN YOUR OWN Q1MKII. If you dont understand my test case then play the same files in both Q5s and Q1mkII.
It would be good to correct this stupid bug until info about it will spread over the net.


----------



## Ghawke (Aug 27, 2019)

abitdeef said:


> Yes stuff like that drives me crazy, but I'm getting better at living with little dings  I swear mine had that out of the box. I like the looks of the new daps with front and back glass, but from a practical standpoint, the rubberized fake leather back is really nice.
> 
> Like zx300 and the flagship Sonys. And of course q5s.



I have to stay away from looking for the time being. I have a feeling the Q5s is going to ding quite a bit.


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> I have to stay away from looking for the time being. I have a feeling the Q5s is going to ding quite a bit.



I remember I dropped my new ak70 on a desk and even though it was in a case, the top was exposed and that sharp corner of ak70 really dented lol

It sucked. I also dented my m11  and my m6 has a dent in the top and  I have no idea how on earth it got there. At least I have a case on the way for q5s.


----------



## Ghawke

abitdeef said:


> I remember I dropped my new ak70 on a desk and even though it was in a case, the top was exposed and that sharp corner of ak70 really dented lol
> 
> It sucked. I also dented my m11  and my m6 has a dent in the top and  I have no idea how on earth it got there. At least I have a case on the way for q5s.


I dented my SR15 and that was in a case. The Q5s is getting nicks and it is in a DD case.


----------



## abitdeef

Ghawke said:


> I dented my SR15 and that was in a case. The Q5s is getting nicks and it is in a DD case.



Painful. Like watching a taylor swift video


----------



## mikroski

Sonic Defender said:


> Look at buffer settings. I know that on my PC with JRiver Media Center and the Q5s I had a great deal of clicks and pops, but they were completely eliminated by playing around with the FiiO Control Center buffer settings, and the buffer settings in JRiver.


Just know that Q5s have same problem as K3!

I'm using K3 now and it has click and pop sound (connect to computer). I ask @FiiO but they can't give any answer. I try to change buffer both in FiiO app and Jriver but pop and click sound still there

This is one reason (from many reasons) why I want to change to Q5s. I think I have to change my mind and look for something else. Sadly, I a FiiO big fan, used X3 first gen on day one and now I have FH5 and FH7. But I can't bear for that noisy sound.


----------



## Sonic Defender

mikroski said:


> Just know that Q5s have same problem as K3!
> 
> I'm using K3 now and it has click and pop sound (connect to computer). I ask @FiiO but they can't give any answer. I try to change buffer both in FiiO app and Jriver but pop and click sound still there
> 
> This is one reason (from many reasons) why I want to change to Q5s. I think I have to change my mind and look for something else. Sadly, I a FiiO big fan, used X3 first gen on day one and now I have FH5 and FH7. But I can't bear for that noisy sound.


This is not a FiiO specific problem, it is quite common and there is no way to guarantee you won't encounter it with any other gear. I found it relatively easy to solve between the Q5s and JRiver 24. If you search this thread for my posts you will find the exact settings that worked perfectly for me. Prior to playing with the buffer settings I had quite a bit of pops and clicks, and again, based on my research this is a common enough issue so not specific to FiiO.


----------



## kaushama

Tex Irie said:


> Does anyone else hear static or hiss when using the AM3D module with the Q5s?





Sonic Defender said:


> This is not a FiiO specific problem, it is quite common and there is no way to guarantee you won't encounter it with any other gear. I found it relatively easy to solve between the Q5s and JRiver 24. If you search this thread for my posts you will find the exact settings that worked perfectly for me. Prior to playing with the buffer settings I had quite a bit of pops and clicks, and again, based on my research this is a common enough issue so not specific to FiiO.



Yes It looks my issue is Samsung S10+ specific than FIIO caused. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audio-clicking-issue-with-samsung-s10-and-usb-dac-amp.902224/
https://www.reddit.com/r/galaxys10/...onds/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## abitdeef

kaushama said:


> Yes It looks my issue is Samsung S10+ specific than FIIO caused.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audio-clicking-issue-with-samsung-s10-and-usb-dac-amp.902224/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/galaxys10/...onds/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share



Yes and I mentioned I don't have that particular problem and I have an galaxy 10e which I assumed had the same software. 

Unless it's because I'm using neutron and have my buffer space up.


----------



## Cevisi

My mother has the s10+. I will try the q5s whit her phone when i see her tommorow. Damn i was about to get one for my self, but thats a no go if it dont work whit dac amps


----------



## noaid (Aug 28, 2019)

You can try correct DSD playback with Fiio's own files.
http://fiio-file.fiio.net/DSD/DSD128 LRch.rar
there are 2 files inside rar, one with sinus 1kHz tone in left channel only (DSD128* Lch* 1KHz 320kbps.dsf) and one in right channel only (DSD128 *Rch* 1KHz 320kbps.dsf). You will hear L playing in right and R playing in left.
You must have USB output setting set to Native in FiioMusic and led in Q5s must be green (DSD input). Connection must be USB.
Fiio said already twice they cannot reproduce the problem.
*Please send here and to Fiio support your own finding otherwise they will give their hands off this.
*
I have also BTR3. When FiioMusic connected by BT to it I can see firmware version 1.2 and firmware is really updateable. When connected to Q5s there is no firmware version available. Maybe it is not even updateable.

By the way even after several questions from me and others there is still no answer about replacement battery problem. Maybe everybody will be satisfied if battery will be dead after one year and you will throw Q5s to trash can. It costs only 450USD (incl. taxes), no problem buy another one.

And when talking about battery... my playback time is only around 6 hours not 9.5 as declared.


----------



## mikroski

Sonic Defender said:


> This is not a FiiO specific problem, it is quite common and there is no way to guarantee you won't encounter it with any other gear. I found it relatively easy to solve between the Q5s and JRiver 24. If you search this thread for my posts you will find the exact settings that worked perfectly for me. Prior to playing with the buffer settings I had quite a bit of pops and clicks, and again, based on my research this is a common enough issue so not specific to FiiO.


Thanks for this useful information friend. But I have used many desktop DAC Ayre, Chord, North Star. It never has problem like this. I'm not a technical guy, don't know this problem may occur for portable DAC only?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

noaid said:


> You should check the DSD problem also in your M11 player, it may be the same.
> 
> Old Q5 users - can you check it also?



I checked the DSD playback with my *Q5* (not s) and everything works fine, left and right channels are not switched in any of the following cases:
- HTC 10 > UAPP > DSD Native > USB CL06 > Q5
- HTC 10 > UAPP > DSD > DoP > USB CL06 > Q5
- HTC 10 > UAPP > DSD > PCM > USB CL06 > Q5
- Win 10 PC > foobar2000 > ASIO > Native DSD > USB > Q5

So it might be a Q5s issue only, I will check when it arrives.


----------



## dark09

FiiO support was able to help me with connecting to iOS device via Bluetooth. Requires to hold the Play/Pause button for 5-seconds (which will cause the Q5s to alternate blue/red flashing). iOS device should see a Q5 device to pair with in the iOS Bluetooth settings menu. Once connected the FiiO app should be able to send music to this device instead of the internal speaker. If you use the Bluetooth control functionality in the FiiO music app, you will pair with a second Bluetooth device (screenshot below shows the two different Q5 devices):


----------



## Sonic Defender

mikroski said:


> Thanks for this useful information friend. But I have used many desktop DAC Ayre, Chord, North Star. It never has problem like this. I'm not a technical guy, don't know this problem may occur for portable DAC only?


I hear you, and it has been the same for me. I have never had the issue before with any DAC before, but that still doesn't change the fact that this isn't a FiiO specific problem. There are many other accounts of this issue with other DACs from SMSL and Topping for instance. I am going to speculate a little that it may also be newer DAC chips and the fact that the implementations are getting more complex in some ways, certainly more common to have dual chip configurations these last few years. 

I'm sorry that it has been such a problem for you, that would be very frustrating. I have been very lucky and my issue was easily solved. Good luck and I hope whatever route you go in the future you don't have this problem.


----------



## abitdeef

I'm doubly lucky because I don't hear any pops and clicks hooked up to my laptop. Windows 10.

On a side note I got the DD case today and I'm pretty impressed. Especially for 15 quidders and change. At least it has some protection.


----------



## maxngck

abitdeef said:


> I'm doubly lucky because I don't hear any pops and clicks hooked up to my laptop. Windows 10.
> 
> On a side note I got the DD case today and I'm pretty impressed. Especially for 15 quidders and change. At least it has some protection.



Ya, that's the only protection it has for now. Wonder if any other 3rd party will make a case for Q5S. This DD case is blocking the volume knob at 1 side. Without casing, can still use 2 fingers to turn the volume knob. Now only can access by 1 finger.


----------



## noaid

Yesterday I tested Q5s line-out on my friend's highend gear which costed around 20 000 USD and plays quite well. Compared with Wadia desktop DAC on Copland CTA408 valve amplifier and Sonus Faber speakers. Interesting results. I forgot my 3.5mm-2x cinch Audioquest cable at home so we used some 2m crazy cable which are usually delivered together with some lowend gear.
2 mini PCs with Foobar connected to those 2 DACs, set the same volume level, played the same tracks at once on both and switching inputs. Because of the DSD channel problem on Q5s DSD was converted to PCM by foobar. We used many looseless formats from 16/44 to DXD or DSD128.
With this terrible cable Q5s was indistinguishable from from Wadia DAC connected by some expensive cables. 
Good work.


----------



## gazzington

Anybody using this with an iPhone?


----------



## finepics

gazzington said:


> Anybody using this with an iPhone?


 
Yep


----------



## maxngck

Hi

I read about the back charging on Q5S. Today i just received a customised usb c to micro usb cable. After i connected it to q5s n phone, it started to charge the Q5S. I have use the method of plugging in the cable to Q5S then on Q5S before plug into phone but to no avail. It was still draining phone battery to charge Q5S. Then i switch back to my Shanling L2 cable and it does not have this problem regardless the sequence of cable connection.

So the back charging issue should be due to the usb cable. The connection maybe not shorted correctly i guess.... i am now waiting for seller reply to me


----------



## newtophones07

maxngck said:


> Hi
> 
> I read about the back charging on Q5S. Today i just received a customised usb c to micro usb cable. After i connected it to q5s n phone, it started to charge the Q5S. I have use the method of plugging in the cable to Q5S then on Q5S before plug into phone but to no avail. It was still draining phone battery to charge Q5S. Then i switch back to my Shanling L2 cable and it does not have this problem regardless the sequence of cable connection.
> 
> So the back charging issue should be due to the usb cable. The connection maybe not shorted correctly i guess.... i am now waiting for seller reply to me



Fiio should implement a power kill switch, similar to what is on the Wm1a/1Z in otg playback.  On the Sony devices there is an option in settings to disable DAP charging from the source.  Its an awesome add on imo.   Maybe Fiio can add it to the app, somehow.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 30, 2019)

Well, my new toy arrived today in good condition, thank you again @FiiO ! 
Just in time for the new Tool album released today 

Quick 1st impressions:
- It's lighter in color than the old Q5!  I didn't knew that!
- The heat produced in any mode is the same as Q5, so those that worry about heat, don't. It's normal.
- DSD has *NO* reversed channels in any of the cases that I posted earlier. So I don't know what's the issue with some of your use cases / devices combination.
- I like the new operation mode more that old Q5. And the led's feedback (BT codec colors, etc, side charging indicators)
- I like what I hear... especially with LDAC vs. old Q5 aptX, and I was a non believer... But I don't want to jump to conclusions about sound, it's too soon 

More later.


----------



## gibby

Congratulations to winner number one.  Mine shipped!  Yay!


----------



## noaid

KopaneDePooj said:


> Well, my new toy arrived today in good condition, thank you again @FiiO !
> Just in time for the new Tool album released today
> 
> Quick 1st impressions:
> ...


Really very interesting.
Do you see firmware version in FiioMusic BT control? It looks like you have some newer batch, I have a bit older.  Because @FiiO communication is not good I will consult it with my supplier and if new replacement will be also the same then maybe first batch is bad. 

Until now I have very bad experience with Fiio company. From sound point of view really great gear, but from technical ... Q1mkII first two pieces bad, third bad battery after 1 year seldom used. Q5s wrong DSD playback...



newtophones07 said:


> Fiio should implement a power kill switch, similar to what is on the Wm1a/1Z in otg playback.  On the Sony devices there is an option in settings to disable DAP charging from the source.  Its an awesome add on imo.   Maybe Fiio can add it to the app, somehow.



It is already added but its behaviour is not documented and @FiiO  did not answer my question how it really works. Now I know it. But will not publish it until DSD problem will be solved on my side. You may ask Fiio.


----------



## maxngck

Hi

Anyone here using Aux out from phone to Q5S (3.5mm to 3.5mm)? If compare to using usb cable, which will be a better option? If cannot resolve the backnl charging issue, i am thinking to use Aux input to Q5S but not sure will the sound quality be good? 

Another option is i can get my cable maker to make a usb c to 3.5mm using better grade cable. I suppose this is same as 3.5mm to 3.5mm but is for phone which doesn't have a 3.5mm out. Will this solution work? Can a phone output using usb but the cable end is terminated with 3.5mm jack?


----------



## noaid

Use USB or BT only. 
It has no sense in using low quality phone output as input to Q5s. You will have always low quality as a result.


----------



## micgao (Aug 31, 2019)

Can't get line in input to work no matter what... am I doing something wrong or do I have a defective unit? 

I just did more tests... if line in end is *halfway* plugged in, signal comes through fine. As soon as I push it all the way in, no more signal.


----------



## noaid

You have to switch input button to Line. Works for me.


----------



## abitdeef

KopaneDePooj said:


> Well, my new toy arrived today in good condition, thank you again @FiiO !
> Just in time for the new Tool album released today
> 
> Quick 1st impressions:
> ...



Channels aren't reversed unless you use USB out.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Aug 31, 2019)

noaid said:


> Really very interesting.
> Do you see firmware version in FiioMusic BT control? It looks like you have some newer batch, I have a bit older.  Because @FiiO communication is not good I will consult it with my supplier and if new replacement will be also the same then maybe first batch is bad.
> 
> Until now I have very bad experience with Fiio company. From sound point of view really great gear, but from technical ... Q1mkII first two pieces bad, third bad battery after 1 year seldom used. Q5s wrong DSD playback...



My Q5s firmware is v0.37.





abitdeef said:


> Channels aren't reversed unless you use USB out.


As I said in my earlier post I tested various configurations with *USB connection* with the old Q5 and now with the Q5s and I have no reversed channels with DSD in PC or HTC 10 phone with UAPP.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

gibby said:


> Congratulations to winner number one.  Mine shipped!  Yay!



Thanks, same to you! Hope it brings you lots of joy


----------



## abitdeef

KopaneDePooj said:


> My Q5s firmware is v0.37.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that post only mentioned Q5, not Q5s. And you mentioned ldac, so I thought perhaps you didn't use the usb out. I'm sure the hardware and software of our q5s is identical so it's either the specific file or the usb cable itself, or the player used.

Not a huge deal to me because neutron has on option to flip the channels. And to be fair I only tested one dsd file- I used ldac most of the time, and the channels are fine.


----------



## tolis626

Ok, so weird problem. I dunno if it's a Q5s specific or Spotify specific thing, but when I use the Q5s on my PC via USB and I have it set to 32/384 or 32/352, Spotify can't play music. If I set it down to 32/192 it plays fine. Other apps play fine with it at 32/384. Any ideas?


----------



## newtophones07

tolis626 said:


> Ok, so weird problem. I dunno if it's a Q5s specific or Spotify specific thing, but when I use the Q5s on my PC via USB and I have it set to 32/384 or 32/352, Spotify can't play music. If I set it down to 32/192 it plays fine. Other apps play fine with it at 32/384. Any ideas?



Why do you want to upsample mp3 quality audio from Spotify? Why not leave the device at 16/44?


----------



## tolis626

newtophones07 said:


> Why do you want to upsample mp3 quality audio from Spotify? Why not leave the device at 16/44?


Who said I care about upsampling? I just can't be bothered switching modes every time I switch applications. So I just usually leave everything at the highest setting and call it a day. Not possible here.

It's not like I need 384khz (nor 32 bit for that matter), but hey, that's what I bought and that's what I'm trying to use. Seems like it's a Spotify issue anyway. Probs gonna stick to just using MusicBee and my flac library on my PC.


----------



## lelandd

Any one here have any idea whether it's possible to set bluetooth as default audio in? Mine resets to wired connection everytime I restart the device.

A minor issue but I'm hoping I can switch on the device and have it connected to my phone automatically opposed to holding the play button for 2 seconds to enter bluetooth mode everytime I switch the thing on.


----------



## abitdeef

lelandd said:


> Any one here have any idea whether it's possible to set bluetooth as default audio in? Mine resets to wired connection everytime I restart the device.
> 
> A minor issue but I'm hoping I can switch on the device and have it connected to my phone automatically opposed to holding the play button for 2 seconds to enter bluetooth mode everytime I switch the thing on.



Sorry no auto bluetooth connect.


----------



## gibby

lelandd said:


> Any one here have any idea whether it's possible to set bluetooth as default audio in? Mine resets to wired connection everytime I restart the device.
> 
> A minor issue but I'm hoping I can switch on the device and have it connected to my phone automatically opposed to holding the play button for 2 seconds to enter bluetooth mode everytime I switch the thing on.



I've also found that if the Q5 had been paired to a device like your phone and you try to pair it to something else nearby, it automatically connects to the first paired device.  You have to unpair it to connect to something else.


----------



## abitdeef

I'm an upsampling fool.

I should of stayed in school.

I thought I was cool.

But now with all those extra bytes I just drool.


----------



## happytorch

I have the version v0.32 in the driver panel and the DSD swaps the left and right channels during playback. FIIO technical support is not yet responding to me and this is sad.


----------



## klash

gibby said:


> I've also found that if the Q5 had been paired to a device like your phone and you try to pair it to something else nearby, it automatically connects to the first paired device.  You have to unpair it to connect to something else.



Its just the length of time you press the BT. 2secs and its pair to last device connected, 5secs and its enter pairing mode.


----------



## noaid (Sep 1, 2019)

DSD problem:
It looks like it is a first batch problem.
Me and @happytorch  have version *0.32* and channels are reversed in our device.
@KopaneDePooj has version *0.37* and he says everything is ok. Please KopaneDePooj, is green led on when playing your dsd track? Just to be sure.

I would like to know what serial number means. I have FA500082, Kopane has almost the same even lower FA500065 and has higher fw version. Hapytorch has much higher FA510FF6 but the same fw as me. The difference is Kopane got it much later - fw was updated before sending?

What is more interesting is version number when FiioMusic is connected by BT to Q5s. My says now Version 1.0. What is yours? I would say this is BT chip firmware version only. This is maybe updateable by Qualcom sw like in BTR3. "USB" firmware will need different update sw.

There are many users here, please share your results.

@FiiO we need official comment about this. Or message when this comment will be avaiable.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

noaid said:


> DSD problem:
> It looks like it is a first batch problem.
> Me and @happytorch  have version *0.32* and channels are reversed in our device.
> @KopaneDePooj has version *0.37* and he says everything is ok. Please KopaneDePooj, is green led on when playing your dsd track? Just to be sure.
> ...


Yes, green light on DSD tracks is always on.
In FiiO app > BT Control when I tap the cog icon in upper right, it reads Version 1.0 So if that's the Bluetooth fw version mine is 1.0 as well.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 1, 2019)

@FiiO

Some usability issues that I think should be addressed in a future firmware:

When the Q5s is turned on, the front blue led lights up with no input connected (USB, Bluetooth or other device). This is different than Q5 where the front led lights up only when input connected.
So it is counter-intuitive and a bit confusing to have a blue light on when unit turns on, then press the Bluetooth button for Bluetooth to activate with the same blue light blinking then resuming its "on" state.
This way the blue light is used in three different situations:
1. Unit ON
2. Bluetooth ON / SBC
3. USB ON / Standard-Res

I think it would be better to use *white light* or better *no light* when unit turns on and nothing is connected. Because we already have the "input" side led on, and the mechanical switch on volume, so we know the unit is ON.
And *reserve blue light only for Bluetooth connect / SBC*.
*Wired inputs: white* light for standard-Res / *yellow* for Hi-Res / *green* for DSD.

Then, as others have noted - in FiiO Music > BT Control - I don't know what's the difference between "RGB Indicator" > "Always" and "Until device". It seems there's no difference between the two settings, or something is not working there...
Maybe "Until device" is meant to say "Don't turn on front LED until a device is connected" but the setting is not working.
Also the captions "Open" / "Close" are redundant because we already have the grey/red on/off switches. Or at least the caption should be "On" instead of "Open" and "Off" instead of "Close".

The setting "Charge" on/off is it meant to work when unit connected to PC or phone only? Because when the "Charge" is off the unit still charges through USB when connected to PC and in use.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 2, 2019)

*I found a way to disable charging while connected to PC in USB mode, using the standard USB cable:*

1. Connect USB cable to PC / Q5s
2. Turn ON the Q5s. The side LEDs will start flashing, indicating charging and charge level.
3. With the Q5s still connected in USB mode, press the Bluetooth button on the Q5s for 2 seconds to enter Bluetooth mode and connect to your phone.
4. Open the Fiio Music app > Settings > Bluetooth Device Control > Q5s > and switch "Charge" from ON to OFF. Wait 3 seconds and the side LEDs will stop flashing indicating no charge.
5. Still inside the Fiio app tap the cog in upper right and then tap "Turn off Bluetooth", confirm and exit the app. The unit will go into USB mode with no charging. No flashing LEDs.

This way you can still discharge your Q5s battery if you often use PC USB connection. Good for healthy charge/discharge cycles with your battery and not always staying near 100%.

After you disconnect and turn off the Q5s, it will reverse to normal charging mode next time, so you'll have to always repeat this procedure if you want no charging from PC.

*Later Edit:*
This also works by first connecting in Bluetooth mode and switching the "Charge" Off in Fiio app, and then changing input to USB and connecting to PC with the Q5 still ON.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

KopaneDePooj said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Some usability issues that I think should be addressed in a future firmware:
> 
> ...



Can you let me know how you get the BT Control panel to work? On my iPhone 8 Plus, the BT Control panel showed up on the very first attempt, and then a pairing confirmation to pair showed up and when I confirmed it, the BT Control panel disappeared and never showed up again. Any attempt results in failures. Can any kind souls here help me if you know a trick that would help me to get this BT Control to work on my iPhone? I don’t have an Android phone.

Fiio, please help me as well if you are reading this. Also like others, I would like to see how Fiio can address the back-charging issue when the Q5s is connected to Mobil devices like my iPhone or portable DAP via the USB port.

Thank you in advance for anyone/Fiio for your kind help.


----------



## noaid (Sep 1, 2019)

@KopaneDePooj  Yes, I also found this but this is not solution when connected to phone where it is big problem comparing to PC.
Main problem is that Fiio implemented the switch as temporary until device is switched off. Then charging will start again. A bit crazy. This is result of removing 2nd charge only usb port.
My solution with connecting Q5s to phone after it is first switched on is working better, faster, mechanical only.
The only real solution would be mechanical switch only. If it would be permanent sw switch then imagine situation when you discharge Q5s and swich is off. You cannot switch it on because it is discharged and cannot charge because it is switched off. Deadlock.

I think also RGB switch Until device means until it is swithed off. But havent tried. I dont see this as a big problem.


----------



## noaid

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Can you let me know how you get the BT Control panel to work? On my iPhone 8 Plus, the BT Control panel showed up on the very first attempt, and then a pairing confirmation to pair showed up and when I confirmed it, the BT Control panel disappeared and never showed up again. Any attempt results in failures. Can any kind souls here help me if you know a trick that would help me to get this BT Control to work on my iPhone? I don’t have an Android phone.
> 
> Fiio, please help me as well if you are reading this. Also like others, I would like to see how Fiio can address the back-charging issue when the Q5s is connected to Mobil devices like my iPhone or portable DAP via the USB port.
> 
> Thank you in advance for anyone/Fiio for your kind help.


I dont know iphone but try to unpair Q5s, then pair it agan but not in FiioMusic, somewhere in BT system settings and after pairing try FiioMusic. I would do it this way in Android.


----------



## noaid

Fiio has vacation probably till Tuesday.

"FiiO in forum is leaving from 8.28-9.2 .So I may not reply to you in time. Will get back to you soon after returning to work. Have a nice day~~"


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 1, 2019)

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Can you let me know how you get the BT Control panel to work? On my iPhone 8 Plus, the BT Control panel showed up on the very first attempt, and then a pairing confirmation to pair showed up and when I confirmed it, the BT Control panel disappeared and never showed up again. Any attempt results in failures. Can any kind souls here help me if you know a trick that would help me to get this BT Control to work on my iPhone? I don’t have an Android phone.
> 
> Fiio, please help me as well if you are reading this. Also like others, I would like to see how Fiio can address the back-charging issue when the Q5s is connected to Mobil devices like my iPhone or portable DAP via the USB port.
> 
> Thank you in advance for anyone/Fiio for your kind help.


Don't have experience with iOS, but try unpairing / forgetting the Q5s in iPhone, clearing the cache for FiiO Music app (if there's a way), clean restart iPhone (by keeping some buttons pressed until you see the apple (google it)), restart Q5s, press the Bluetooth button for 5 seconds to enter a fresh pairing with red/blue LEDs flashing, re-pair the Q5s, try again.




noaid said:


> @KopaneDePooj  Yes, I also found this but this is not solution when connected to phone where it is big problem comparing to PC.
> Main problem is that Fiio implemented the switch as temporary until device is switched off. Then charging will start again. A bit crazy. This is result of removing 2nd charge only usb port.
> My solution with connecting Q5s to phone after it is first switched on is working better, faster, mechanical only.
> The only real solution would be mechanical switch only. If it would be permanent sw switch then imagine situation when you discharge Q5s and swich is off. You cannot switch it on because it is discharged and cannot charge because it is switched off. Deadlock.
> ...



The old Q5 has 2 USB ports but it's still ALWAYS charging on BOTH when connected to PC. The data port is not strictly used for data. So at least with the Q5s there is a way to disable charging when used with standard cable and PC. With the Q5 you don't have this option at all.

And regarding the phone connection I don't have back-charging when using with FiiO CL06 cable and HTC 10.

But I agree that a mechanical switch would be the best solution.


----------



## DSpezzia

Does anyone know what the USB output means on the FiiO app? I have a choice of dop d2p and native. Thank you


----------



## abitdeef

I need to check my version # but now I tried a dsd file from the same album (I think) through USB and the channels are correct. ?


----------



## elira

DSpezzia said:


> Does anyone know what the USB output means on the FiiO app? I have a choice of dop d2p and native. Thank you


That’s only for DSD, DoP encapsulates DSD in a PCM stream, D2P transforms the DSD to PCM, and native sends the DSD stream as is. It depends on what your DAC supports. I wouldn’t worry about it unless you have DSD files, and if you are into DSD you will probably know what you are doing.


----------



## DSpezzia

elira said:


> That’s only for DSD, DoP encapsulates DSD in a PCM stream, D2P transforms the DSD to PCM, and native sends the DSD stream as is. It depends on what your DAC supports. I wouldn’t worry about it unless you have DSD files, and if you are into DSD you will probably know what you are doing.


Thank you. Second thing I noticed is I can only stream through tidal via USB from my phone if I don't allow fiio music center to access the Q5S. Why is this? Also how do I know what it's outputting as I have been playing master's on tidal and the light stays blue. I thought it went yellow for 24 bit music.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 2, 2019)

DSpezzia said:


> Thank you. Second thing I noticed is I can only stream through tidal via USB from my phone if I don't allow fiio music center to access the Q5S. Why is this? Also how do I know what it's outputting as I have been playing master's on tidal and the light stays blue. I thought it went yellow for 24 bit music.


Because if FiiO Music accesses the DAC it takes exclusive control. So start Tidal first.
The light stays blue because Tidal doesn't play well with USB DACs so Android is down-sampling your stream before it sends to DAC. The solution is to use UAPP and play Tidal through UAPP. UAPP has dedicated drivers that don't down-scale.


----------



## DSpezzia

KopaneDePooj said:


> Because if FiiO Music acceses the DAC it takes exclusive control. So start Tidal first.
> The light stays blue because Tidal doesn't play well with USB DACs so Android is down-sampling your stream before it sends to DAC. The solution is to use UAPP and play Tidal through UAPP. UAPP has dedicated drivers that don't down-scale.


Thank you. I didn't know uapp existed, I really like the interface and all the stats. Is it often updated?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

DSpezzia said:


> Thank you. I didn't know uapp existed, I really like the interface and all the stats. Is it often updated?


Yes, very often.


----------



## noaid

abitdeef said:


> I need to check my version # but now I tried a dsd file from the same album (I think) through USB and the channels are correct. ?


Check also DSD settings in your player.


----------



## happytorch

To clarify the situation with DSD and why the FIIO support service does not answer me, I wrote to the official FIIO store on AliExpress. They immediately answered.
"one of our colleague are ask for leave so only one person to reply the emails .. you have to wait more patient"


----------



## maxngck

noaid said:


> @KopaneDePooj  Yes, I also found this but this is not solution when connected to phone where it is big problem comparing to PC.
> Main problem is that Fiio implemented the switch as temporary until device is switched off. Then charging will start again. A bit crazy. This is result of removing 2nd charge only usb port.
> My solution with connecting Q5s to phone after it is first switched on is working better, faster, mechanical only.
> The only real solution would be mechanical switch only. If it would be permanent sw switch then imagine situation when you discharge Q5s and swich is off. You cannot switch it on because it is discharged and cannot charge because it is switched off. Deadlock.
> ...



Hi

Can i confirm with you again on how to disable the charging through usb when connecting to phone? Is it plug in the usb to q5s then switch on Q5S. Then connect the usb to phone. Is this correct? I tried this methose many times but it is still charging my q5s.... really annoying


----------



## noaid

No, quite opposite. Plug cable in phone, switch on Q5s, then plug to Q5s. Q5s must be switched ON BEFORE CONNECTING to anything and on its side you must use OTG type connector like ML06 or any OTG cable when connecting to PC. With normal cable it will charge.


----------



## mikroski

KopaneDePooj said:


> *I found a way to disable charging while connected to PC in USB mode, using the standard USB cable:*
> 
> 1. Connect USB cable to PC / Q5s
> 2. Turn ON the Q5s. The side LEDs will start flashing, indicating charging and charge level.
> ...


Thank you very much for your useful information.
May I ask one very stupid question? I will buy Q5s to use with PC+Jriver only, what is the disadvantage of charging when connect to PC in USB mode

if I off "Charge" in app. How can I charge Q5s, with telephone charger?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

mikroski said:


> Thank you very much for your useful information.
> May I ask one very stupid question? I will buy Q5s to use with PC+Jriver only, what is the disadvantage of charging when connect to PC in USB mode
> 
> if I off "Charge" in app. How can I charge Q5s, with telephone charger?



The disadvantage is that if you will use it with PC only, the battery will always be full or near 100% and that is not healthy for the battery.
So it is beneficial to let is discharge from time to time to 30-40%.
When you switch the Q5s off, it will reverse to "Charge" - ON so you can charge it with phone charger as necessary.

The ideal usage would be to use it equally with Bluetooth and PC, that way the battery discharges during Bluetooth use and charges gently at low current during PC use.
In my case I always use my Q5s at work, so 85% of the time it is connected to PC. During the rest of 15% time with Bluetooth use, the battery doesn't discharge too much so I'm always between 90-100%.
So turning the charging off with PC from time to time is beneficial in my case.


----------



## klash

Am I crazy or does the Q5s sound better on BT connection than on USB DAC mode?

I'm playing it LDAC via OnePlus 7 Pro to Q5s to Solaris. It sounds better than when I have it plugged to PC.


----------



## Sonic Defender

klash said:


> Am I crazy or does the Q5s sound better on BT connection than on USB DAC mode?
> 
> I'm playing it LDAC via OnePlus 7 Pro to Q5s to Solaris. It sounds better than when I have it plugged to PC.


My initial reaction is that it shouldn't sound better, sounding as good, yes, entirely possible. Could you describe your PC system and configuration a little? I would be curious about what might be behind your perception.


----------



## klash

Sonic Defender said:


> My initial reaction is that it shouldn't sound better, sounding as good, yes, entirely possible. Could you describe your PC system and configuration a little? I would be curious about what might be behind your perception.



I just plugged the Q5s directly to the PC via USB. I didn't mess with anything. But I did download the drivers from the Fiio website. I'm running a Windows 10 64 bit system. I dunno if the specs matter but my board is an MSI Gaming Pro Carbon with a Ryzen 1600X.

I noticed a difference because I was using spotify on my PC then when I shut if off I continued listening immediately, continued where I left off on spotify on my phone. I was shocked at the difference.


----------



## noaid (Sep 2, 2019)

@mikroski  I think new Fiio K5 Pro desktop DAC is more suited for such use. The same DAC, but only SE output. No battery problem. If the line out woud be the same quality as Q5s I would buy it but I am not sure because it is not balanced.

Today I recabled my AKG K701 headphone to balanced 4.4 Pentaconn connector. Originally I tried 2.5 connector but it was imposible to solder it, too small. As for sound - I dont remember much how it sounded on 3.5 SE so hard to compare. Definitely not much louder.
I compared once more BT LDAC and USB and stiil I think BT is a bit less clean and dynamic, more flat. But it is not blind test so maybe psychic is working here.



klash said:


> Am I crazy or does the Q5s sound better on BT connection than on USB DAC mode?
> 
> I'm playing it LDAC via OnePlus 7 Pro to Q5s to Solaris. It sounds better than when I have it plugged to PC.


Question is how you play it on your PC and on your phone and what you play, settings and so on, there are too many variables in the process. BT cannot be better then USB max. the same for 16/44 CD format. If you think it is better then USB you are doing something not well.

Now I see you next message. Your Windows are resampling and destroing output. Also Spotify is not good source for testing, sound is not good comparing looseless sources lake Tidal, flac files,... Your phone is also resampling output. 

High quality audio is not just plug and play. You need to know something about the sw part. Or know somebody who will set everything correctly.


----------



## klash

noaid said:


> @mikroski  I think new Fiio K5 Pro desktop DAC is more suited for such use. The same DAC, but only SE output. No battery problem. If the line out woud be the same quality as Q5s I would buy it but I am not sure because it is not balanced.
> 
> Today I recabled my AKG K701 headphone to balanced 4.4 Pentaconn connector. Originally I tried 2.5 connector but it was imposible to solder it, too small. As for sound - I dont remember much how it sounded on 3.5 SE so hard to compare. Definitely not much louder.
> I compared once more BT LDAC and USB and stiil I think BT is a bit less clean and dynamic, more flat. But it is not blind test so maybe psychic is working here.
> ...



Well, seeing as I used spotify on both platforms, I guess my Windows setting is the problem then. I'll look around for some guides on how to properly setup the audio on Windows to maximize the Q5s.


----------



## Sonic Defender

klash said:


> Well, seeing as I used spotify on both platforms, I guess my Windows setting is the problem then. I'll look around for some guides on how to properly setup the audio on Windows to maximize the Q5s.


I know with Tidal I can tell it to use the Q5s as the DAC, but if I don't tell it to do so, I am pretty sure by default it doesn't. Now if the Q5s is your default sound device in Windows I would think/hope that Spotify goes through it, but we shouldn't assume that it is. Before streaming have you confirmed that the Q5s is the default sound device? Additionally, do you know if Spotify allows you to select the sound device it goes through? Anyway, for absolute certain there is no reason that Bluetooth will sound better, that is for certain, unless as we are trying to figure out something is amiss with your PC setup. Good luck getting this straightened out and what a treat it is that the Bluetooth implementation is so darn good as is. Gives you two fantastic options in my book.


----------



## MarcusWWW

New to this.

So have a question.

I already have a FiiO M11 to be used with Tin Hifi P1 & Audiosense T800 as the IEms of choice. Headphones Beyerdynamic Amiron Home.

What benefits if any would adding a Q5s into the mix?


----------



## abitdeef

MarcusWWW said:


> New to this.
> 
> So have a question.
> 
> ...



The only benefit would be being able to change amp modules.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday (Sep 2, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Don't have experience with iOS, but try unpairing / forgetting the Q5s in iPhone, clearing the cache for FiiO Music app (if there's a way), clean restart iPhone (by keeping some buttons pressed until you see the apple (google it)), restart Q5s, press the Bluetooth button for 5 seconds to enter a fresh pairing with red/blue LEDs flashing, re-pair the Q5s, try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your helpful suggestions. I think I have figured out why the BT Control connection was not working with my iOS device.  I was always trying to use the BT Control once my iPhone was already connected to the Q5s via Bluetooth, and thus I believed the BT Control itself was also trying to connect to the Q5s (via Bluetooth) which was already connected to the iOS device. Thus, BT Control itself was not able to successfully make the bluetooth connection. Once I understood this issue, I did the following steps and they are guaranteed to work:

1. Make sure the iOS device (iPhone, iPad) has the Bluetooth turned on.
2. Run the Fiio Music app on the iOS device and get to the Fiio BT Control panel.
3. Turn on the Q5s and press the Bluetooth button (the middle button on the left-hand side) to enter Bluetooth pairing mode).
4. If the upper left corner small window of the BT Control panel says Fiio Q5s disconnected, press it once to get it connected.
5. You should then be presented with the Bluetooth status window as has been shown here before.

I agreed that turning off the Charging option is only for the current session and it will prevent back-charging when the Q5s is connected to PC/MAC and mobile devices using regular USB cable. Once shutdown and turning back on, the default Charge behavior (ON) is back. This makes sense as mentioned in this thread since it might get into a state where the battery runs out completely and this option is turned off, which will lead to a brick Q5s. The manual switch would be a great idea and makes life much easier for everyone. However, I am grateful to have at least this option in software .


----------



## KopaneDePooj

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Thank you for your helpful suggestions. I think I have figured out why the BT Control connection was not working with my iOS device.  I was always trying to use the BT Control once my iPhone was already connected to the Q5s via Bluetooth, and thus I believed the BT Control itself was also trying to connect to the Q5s (via Bluetooth) which was already connected to the iOS device. Thus, BT Control itself was not able to successfully make the bluetooth connection. Once I understood this issue, I did the following steps and they are guaranteed to work:
> 
> 1. Make sure the iOS device (iPhone, iPad) has the Bluetooth turned on.
> 2. Run the Fiio Music app on the iOS device and get to the Fiio BT Control panel.
> ...



Glad you worked it out. Now I remember I also had problems accessing FiiO BT Control in Android too, and I had to restart both devices to make it work. I think it sometimes happens when you use other player or app that outputs audio to Bluetooth BEFORE accessing FiiO BT Control.
So it is best to first access BT Control and make your settings and then starting another music player.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Man, I keep pressing the "Input" button and the unit won't turn on  
Old Q5 habits...


----------



## KaiFi

Well, I ordered one of these today 

My main amp has so far been the iFi Nano.

I liked the sound of Q5, but I had a problem with it when using USB input from my MacBook where I'd get a delay in starting a song (there would be a half-second of silence until the music began, cutting off a small part of the beginning of a song whenever I started it). I hope that doesn't happen with this new model.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My video about the FiiO Q5S is live now!


----------



## maxngck

Not sure if you guys notice on the instructions card. It states the input priority as BT>USB=OPTICAL=COAXIAL=LINE IN. So meaning BT connection is preferred than any other input connection? That is why some feel BT sounds better the wired connection? But for myself, wired connection i still find it much better than BT but too bad all my usb cable will have back charging....


----------



## happytorch (Sep 3, 2019)

MarcusWWW said:


> New to this.
> 
> So have a question.
> 
> ...



I have Q5s (AM3E, AM3D) and M11. In direct comparison, the M11 has worse bass control, less detail, and less resolution. IMHO


----------



## KopaneDePooj

happytorch said:


> I have Q5s (AM3E, AM3D) and M11. In direct comparison, the M11 has worse bass control, less detail, and less resolution. IMHO


What about AM3E vs. AM3D?


----------



## happytorch

KopaneDePooj said:


> What about AM3E vs. AM3D?


AM3D is playing more expressive and technically compared with AM3E. Better controlled deep bass. But the difference is not very big. On the other hand AM3E because of a small shroud seems softer.


----------



## happytorch

Service support FIIO told me that don't see the problem with changing channels with DSD playback on firmware version 0.32. But sent me firmware version 0.37 and software for updates. As update write about the result.


----------



## happytorch (Sep 3, 2019)

Прошивка для версии 0.37 полностью решает проблему замены каналов при воспроизведении DSD: Beyersmile:


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 3, 2019)

happytorch said:


> Firmware for version 0.37 completely solves the problem of replacing channels when playing DSD


Oh, that's good!
How was the fw update procedure? I remember for old Q5 was a bit... tricky.


----------



## happytorch

The update took about 30 seconds =)


----------



## dudiadudia1

Hi 
On BT connection when outdoors riding my bike, the Q5s has some conncetion interruptions when using Ldac.

P.s. Am selling mine. 1 week old brand new with all original package and content. From Israel. pm me if interested.
I held back on the M11 for the Q5S.
But I think te M11 will serve me a little better.
Hope M11 sound as good as Q5S..


----------



## noaid

happytorch said:


> Service support FIIO told me that don't see the problem with changing channels with DSD playback on firmware version 0.32. But sent me firmware version 0.37 and software for updates. As update write about the result.


Is it possible to give us more info and links for sw? I did not received any answer yet.


----------



## happytorch

https://yadi.sk/d/11f7OfCGYHe3ng


----------



## noaid

I have tried 4 times. Stopped at Entering upgrade mode for several minutes and then update error. 

What


----------



## happytorch

FIIO warned me that if the progress stops for a long time you need to press "exit" and start again


----------



## happytorch




----------



## happytorch

I installed the firmware on windows 8.1x64. I know from experience that on Windows 10 there are always problems


----------



## noaid

It was on W10. I repeated proces another 3 times and in the end upgrade finished!!! Now DSD plays correctly. Thank you @happytorch , you saved my life!


----------



## happytorch

Always happy to help a colleague if it's in my power.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 3, 2019)

dudiadudia1 said:


> Hi
> On BT connection when outdoors riding my bike, the Q5s has some conncetion interruptions when using Ldac.
> 
> P.s. Am selling mine. 1 week old brand new with all original package and content. From Israel. pm me if interested.
> ...



Wait a minute, the LDAC interruptions - that's no reason to sell it.
LDAC transfers a lot of data, it is normal that if the connection conditions are not ideal there will be interruptions. During bike riding there are movements where your body interferes with the BT antenna. It happened to me during hiking also.
If you don't transfer Hi-Res over LDAC there's no reason to use it. On default it connects at 24-bit, 96 kHz and it will resample everything.
Because I only listen to standard-res and Spotify with Bluetooth, I disabled LDAC and AptX HD in FiiO settings and I am using plain aptX. Much lower phone battery consuption / no interruptions / same audible quality with standard-res.

And try to put the Q5s in your pocket with the black back side in front. There's where the BT antenna is.

More about LDAC that also made me stop using it. It's not all rosie...
https://www.soundguys.com/ldac-ultimate-bluetooth-guide-20026/


----------



## Cevisi

happytorch said:


> Always happy to help a colleague if it's in my power.


Are there any patch notes ?


----------



## happytorch

Cevisi said:


> Are there any patch notes ?


I am not a native speaker of English and communicate through an online translator. To formulate the question in a different way.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

happytorch said:


> I installed the firmware on windows 8.1x64. I know from experience that on Windows 10 there are always problems


Any idea how to update Fiio Q5s firmware on a Mac OS computer? Unfortunately, I don’t own  any Windows PC.


----------



## klash




----------



## Cevisi

klash said:


>


Did you notice some other changes

I ask my self why did fiio give the patch somebody instead of releasing it


----------



## klash

Cevisi said:


> Did you notice some other changes
> 
> I ask my self why did fiio give the patch somebody instead of releasing it



I'm just testing it out now. I don't even know what the changes are. It was uploaded, so I tried it out. LOL


----------



## happytorch

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Any idea how to update Fiio Q5s firmware on a Mac OS computer? Unfortunately, I don’t own  any Windows PC.


As far as I know FIIO has never supported firmware via mac OS. I'm sure there's a way but I don't have the opportunity to experiment. The easiest way is to find a windows computer.


----------



## happytorch

Cevisi said:


> Did you notice some other changes
> 
> I ask my self why did fiio give the patch somebody instead of releasing it


I after the upgrade except for the right balance of channels DSD other changes have not yet noticed. FIIO technical support gave me these files after clearly stating the firmware problem and a possible solution.


----------



## tolis626

Well, mine ain't updating. I've tried about 10 times and no dice. I even rebooted my PC and still, nah. Ran it as administrator, nope. Y u do dis Fiio?


----------



## mikroski

KopaneDePooj said:


> The disadvantage is that if you will use it with PC only, the battery will always be full or near 100% and that is not healthy for the battery.
> So it is beneficial to let is discharge from time to time to 30-40%.
> When you switch the Q5s off, it will reverse to "Charge" - ON so you can charge it with phone charger as necessary.
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend. But I do not have tool to check whether it still charge or not. I may use my K3 for a while and wait until problem solved. 

@noaid Thanks my friend. I already check K5 Pro. And as you said, it doesn't have balance output and require power supply

@JamesFiiO I miss you very much. You always answer and response to us all the time since X3 first gen. But in this post, there are many questions from users that did not receive any response or solution.


----------



## klash

tolis626 said:


> Well, mine ain't updating. I've tried about 10 times and no dice. I even rebooted my PC and still, nah. Ran it as administrator, nope. Y u do dis Fiio?



I failed several times too. My solution, after a failed attempt, don't exit or turn off the device. Just run it again, it updated for me.


----------



## tolis626 (Sep 3, 2019)

klash said:


> I failed several times too. My solution, after a failed attempt, don't exit or turn off the device. Just run it again, it updated for me.


I think every option is grayed out if it fails. Will check again with the original Fiio cable now.

EDIT : Well, I tried to exit the app and try again without disconnecting/turning off the Q5s. It worked in the first try. Thanks bud!


----------



## klash

tolis626 said:


> I think every option is grayed out if it fails. Will check again with the original Fiio cable now.



It wasn't for me. I just had to re-select the bin file and start the update right after a failed attempt.


----------



## happytorch

tolis626 said:


> Y u do dis Fiio?


I communicate through an online translator and did not understand your question


----------



## tolis626

klash said:


> It wasn't for me. I just had to re-select the bin file and start the update right after a failed attempt.


Well, doesn't matter, point is that you have to not follow the app's instructions of it to work. Counter intuitive, but hey, it works.


happytorch said:


> I communicate through an online translator and did not understand your question


Don't worry about it mate. I was just joking. It's all working now, so no worries. Thanks for sharing the firmware by the way!


----------



## Cevisi

Lol no fix for my bluetooth equalizer does nothing till you restart bug


----------



## KC33

Kean FiiO said:


> FiiO released the amplifier module in the following order：AM3A-AM3B-AM3E， they have similar circuit and OP AMP chips， AM3E adds 2.5mm interface to AM3B


Is the AM3E amp AAA THX? I don't see it advertised as THX


----------



## toughnut

Only AM3C (Japan only) and AM3D are THX AAA-based.


----------



## smuldge

maxngck said:


> Not sure if you guys notice on the instructions card. It states the input priority as BT>USB=OPTICAL=COAXIAL=LINE IN. So meaning BT connection is preferred than any other input connection? That is why some feel BT sounds better the wired connection? But for myself, wired connection i still find it much better than BT but too bad all my usb cable will have back charging....


I don't think Fiio means bluetooth is preferred over the rest . It is what was stated, input priority when multiple possible inputs are present.
eg. if you have a connection say via usb and you push the bluetooth enable button, it will switch to bluetooth and start the bluetooth pairing action regardless if the usb connection is still active and transferring data. For the rest, usb or line out or coaxial, you have to manually select the correct input that you want via the input button.


----------



## finepics

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Any idea how to update Fiio Q5s firmware on a Mac OS computer? Unfortunately, I don’t own  any Windows PC.



If it ain't broke don't fix it! Were you having issues? Does the new FW address any MAC related issues? My advice - don't worry, be happy!!


----------



## noaid

finepics said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it! Were you having issues? Does the new FW address any MAC related issues? My advice - don't worry, be happy!!


If you will read some posts back you will see what issues it fixes.


----------



## happytorch

FiiO wrote me "And we will release a new firmware for Q5s at about next week." 
What version of firmware will what changes I not know.


----------



## hung031086

I just got the q5s yesterday. I tried to connect it with my cayin n3, shanling m0 and ap80 via usb. But it didn’t work. I just said like usb audio connected and it disconnected after that. I tried different cables but it didn’t work. Then i tried the line in but it didn’t work either. Only bluetooth connection worked. Anyone know why ?


----------



## newtophones07

@FiiO

It would be awesome if you could connect the Q5s to a smartphone through USB, and use the Fiio app to DISABLE power charging, somewhere in settings.  Its possible to do this when connected to bluetooth, but not through a USB connection.


----------



## kaushama

newtophones07 said:


> @FiiO
> 
> It would be awesome if you could connect the Q5s to a smartphone through USB, and use the Fiio app to DISABLE power charging, somewhere in settings.  Its possible to do this when connected to bluetooth, but not through a USB connection.


Yes! Disabling USB charging through Bluetooth connected settings is so illogical! Adds more steps to the process and annoying!


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

newtophones07 said:


> @FiiO
> 
> It would be awesome if you could connect the Q5s to a smartphone through USB, and use the Fiio app to DISABLE power charging, somewhere in settings.  Its possible to do this when connected to bluetooth, but not through a USB connection.


Yes, This would have the best user experience if disabling power charging can be done through the USB connection. Fiio, please consider adding this feature to your next firmware release. Thank you for bringing up this excellent usage.


----------



## newtophones07

abitdeef said:


> I'm doubly lucky because I don't hear any pops and clicks hooked up to my laptop. Windows 10.
> 
> On a side note I got the DD case today and I'm pretty impressed. Especially for 15 quidders and change. At least it has some protection.



May I ask, where you ordered this case?


----------



## abitdeef

newtophones07 said:


> May I ask, where you ordered this case?



Ali Express


----------



## sergio13971

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Yes, This would have the best user experience if disabling power charging can be done through the USB connection. Fiio, please consider adding this feature to your next firmware release. Thank you for bringing up this excellent usage.


...yes or maybe a button combination-long press to disable the power charging without the app.


----------



## happytorch

hung031086 said:


> I just got the q5s yesterday. I tried to connect it with my cayin n3, shanling m0 and ap80 via usb. But it didn’t work. I just said like usb audio connected and it disconnected after that. I tried different cables but it didn’t work. Then i tried the line in but it didn’t work either. Only bluetooth connection worked. Anyone know why ?


And when connected to windows, is the device determined by the system?


----------



## Cevisi

@FiiO dont forget to fix the bluetootj equalizer problem 

When i do changes on the eq the just apply after i disable the bluetooth and enablenit again

Thats very unusable to eq one db here disconnect reconnect na dont sounds like i want ad somewhere else a few db disconnect reconnect very stressful


----------



## hung031086

happytorch said:


> And when connected to windows, is the device determined by the system?


I don't know, i don't use it with windows, only with daps.


----------



## jhendrickson

Thank you for the firmware @happytorch.  You’re an awesome human.


----------



## noaid

happytorch said:


> FiiO wrote me "And we will release a new firmware for Q5s at about next week."
> What version of firmware will what changes I not know.


I also got this email. We will see.


----------



## noaid (Sep 5, 2019)

hung031086 said:


> I just got the q5s yesterday. I tried to connect it with my cayin n3, shanling m0 and ap80 via usb. But it didn’t work. I just said like usb audio connected and it disconnected after that. I tried different cables but it didn’t work. Then i tried the line in but it didn’t work either. Only bluetooth connection worked. Anyone know why ?


It looks like your Q5s is not fully charged and you dont use cable with OTG on both sides. I also saw this behavior when testing. In this condition Q5s starts full charge with high current and USB chip in your DAP may disable connection for safety reasons. I would say connection to PC which has no problem with charging other devices will work. If not, then you device is probably bad. Also try to fully charge Q5s first.
You have to use cables with OTG on both sides like ML05 or similar from other suppliers. Q5s back-charging make big problems for people who dont fully understand it. Fiio should do something with this. It was not so big problem in my Q1mkII. And ML05 and CL05 should be included in package or there should be information that people have to use those cables only for connection to Android devices.


----------



## silverfishla

hung031086 said:


> I just got the q5s yesterday. I tried to connect it with my cayin n3, shanling m0 and ap80 via usb. But it didn’t work. I just said like usb audio connected and it disconnected after that. I tried different cables but it didn’t work. Then i tried the line in but it didn’t work either. Only bluetooth connection worked. Anyone know why ?


Is there a menu that you can choose from?  DAC, Audio ?  DAC is to your computer to use as a DAC, Audio is usually for connecting a transport device (dap).  Something like that in the app (since it has no onboard menu)?  Just a guess because i  don’t own one.


----------



## hung031086

noaid said:


> It looks like your Q5s is not fully charged and you dont use cable with OTG on both sides. I also saw this behavior when testing. In this condition Q5s starts full charge with high current and USB chip in your DAP may disable connection for safety reasons. I would say connection to PC which has no problem with charging other devices will work. If not, then you device is probably bad. Also try to fully charge Q5s first.
> You have to use cables with OTG on both sides like ML05 or similar from other suppliers. Q5s back-charging make big problems for people who dont fully understand it. Fiio should do something with this. It was not so big problem in my Q1mkII. And ML05 and CL05 should be included in package or there should be information that people have to use those cables only for connection to Android devices.


I always do full charge before use a new device.
And I know what cables i have to use.



silverfishla said:


> Is there a menu that you can choose from?  DAC, Audio ?  DAC is to your computer to use as a DAC, Audio is usually for connecting a transport device (dap).  Something like that in the app (since it has no onboard menu)?  Just a guess because i  don’t own one.



It doesn't work like that. Usually i just plug and play, but this time it was not. I gave it another try with line out. But it just played about a second and then no sound. 
Btw when i used the ldac connection, sometime the sound is cut off.
Well i will return it back to Amazon tomorrow.


----------



## TheoS53




----------



## KopaneDePooj

When starting DSD playback the side LED for USB input changes color from blue to a blueish white. Afterwards if I play non-DSD files it remains same white, until Q5s is restarted.
Not a big problem but I wonder why it does this?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Do you remember what was your out-of-the box Q5s low-pass filter setting? Mine was "Short delay Sharp". But with the old Q5 it was "Sharp".


----------



## noaid (Sep 5, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> When starting DSD playback the side LED for USB input changes color from blue to a blueish white. Afterwards if I play non-DSD files it remains same white, until Q5s is restarted.
> Not a big problem but I wonder why it does this?


My LED does not change color, always blue.
Filter - I don't remember. Try reset button on the left.


----------



## DarKu

Hey guys,
Just finished *my review* for the Q5S, a nice step-up from Q5 for sure (I included a comparison with Q5 and with K5 PRO)


----------



## happytorch

KopaneDePooj said:


> When starting DSD playback the side LED for USB input changes color from blue to a blueish white. Afterwards if I play non-DSD files it remains same white, until Q5s is restarted.
> Not a big problem but I wonder why it does this?


My LED does not change color.


KopaneDePooj said:


> Do you remember what was your out-of-the box Q5s low-pass filter setting? Mine was "Short delay Sharp". But with the old Q5 it was "Sharp".


I use a filter Super Slow Roll-off in my opinion, it controls the bass best and gives the least distortion


----------



## micgao

hung031086 said:


> I just got the q5s yesterday. I tried to connect it with my cayin n3, shanling m0 and ap80 via usb. But it didn’t work. I just said like usb audio connected and it disconnected after that. I tried different cables but it didn’t work. Then i tried the line in but it didn’t work either. Only bluetooth connection worked. Anyone know why ?



I'm having the opposite issue, where my AP80 absolutely refuses to discover the Q5S through bluetooth (even though my phone, laptop, etc. all have no issues, and the AP80 can discover other devices just fine). Any ideas anyone?


----------



## hung031086

micgao said:


> I'm having the opposite issue, where my AP80 absolutely refuses to discover the Q5S through bluetooth (even though my phone, laptop, etc. all have no issues, and the AP80 can discover other devices just fine). Any ideas anyone?


Well i dont know what was wrong with my q5s. Cus i never have this problem when i connected to other portable amp, even the q5. Anyway i return it back to amazon.


----------



## newtophones07

For those that use the neutron music app, is your Q5s showing up a Q5 or, as a Q5*s* in the audio hardware settings/ top menu?


----------



## tolis626

OK, quick question. I'm using my Q5s with my phone, an Oneplus 3, connected via Bluetooth and using LDAC. Isn't LDAC supposed to max out at 24/96? Because my device keeps defaulting to 32/96.


----------



## floydfan33

newtophones07 said:


> For those that use the neutron music app, is your Q5s showing up a Q5 or, as a Q5*s* in the audio hardware settings/ top menu?



All my devices that connect to the Q5s identify it as a Q5.


----------



## FiiO

floydfan33 said:


> All my devices that connect to the Q5s identify it as a Q5.


Dear friend,

Why is the Q5s displayed as Q5 when connecting to computers or iOS devices?


The USB DAC driver is developed by the Thesycon company. Our products with USB DAC function are using the USB DAC driver authorized by them. Previously (before 2018.08), we would apply an individual PPID for every FiiO product. So each of them will be displayed with their own product/model name. Considering that FiiO are having more new products now, it will take a lot of time and efforts on maintenance if we apply for a new PPID every time a new product is released. So we have come to an agreement with Thesycon for a new rule of displaying the model name of our products: 


Best regards


----------



## dark09

Is FiiO planning on adding the Q5s onto its website product page? It’s getting close to a month since I’ve purchased the unit, and the product page still doesn’t exist, unless the Q5s will be part of the Q5 product page?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

dark09 said:


> Is FiiO planning on adding the Q5s onto its website product page? It’s getting close to a month since I’ve purchased the unit, and the product page still doesn’t exist, unless the Q5s will be part of the Q5 product page?


It's here for a very long time...
https://www.fiio.com/q5s


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Why is the Q5s displayed as Q5 when connecting to computers or iOS devices?
> 
> ...


Hi fiio my bluetooth equalizer just applies after restarting the device. Is this normal ?


----------



## dark09

KopaneDePooj said:


> It's here for a very long time...
> https://www.fiio.com/q5s


So they have both FiiO.com and FiiO.net, which have become out of sync. Got it. Maybe they could just redirect .net to .com and just have one site to update.


----------



## tracyca

Can anyone help me out, I received the q5s today and it works via Bluetooth but usb on my s10+ will not connect for more then a second. I am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tracyca

It now says high power source needs external power supply.


----------



## tracyca

Tried on my iPad Pro 11inch and it won’t also connect.


----------



## Cevisi

tracyca said:


> Tried on my iPad Pro 11inch and it won’t also connect.


Did you choose usb mode


----------



## tracyca

Yes


----------



## Cevisi

tracyca said:


> Yes


I dont know for me it works on my s10+ but my bluetooth equalizer dont work


----------



## tracyca

What cable are you using?


----------



## Cevisi

tracyca said:


> What cable are you using?


I got the one from fiio and one from amazon basics both work and it also works on my pc whit my s10+ stock loading cable


----------



## tracyca

Cevisi said:


> I got the one from fiio and one from amazon basics both work and it also works on my pc whit my s10+ stock loading cable


Thank you


----------



## kaushama

Cevisi said:


> I got the one from fiio and one from amazon basics both work and it also works on my pc whit my s10+ stock loading cable



With your S10+ does it give clicks and pops? I use the same cable and was never been able to got it working with my S10+. It works fine with Samsung Tab S6!


----------



## Cevisi

tracyca said:


> Thank you





kaushama said:


> With your S10+ does it give clicks and pops? I use the same cable and was never been able to got it working with my S10+. It works fine with Samsung Tab S6!



I tried it again it dont work in usb mode you guys are right i was the last half hour trying and googlein i dont now how it work as i was tryin usally i use it as bluetooth reciver maybe it was still over bt connected 

I fou d this

Expanding on my original response here: It has been brought to our attention that the latest Samsung S10 and S10+ phones seem to have some compatibility issues with the SXFI AMP. This manifests itself as buzzing sounds every few seconds. We have conducted a thorough investigation, and we have confirmed that the issue is due to a bug in the firmware on the Samsung S10 and S10+ phones. We have also confirmed that this bug does NOT exist on the Samsung S9, and S8 phones. Here are some technical details regarding the nature of the bug in the Samsung S10 and S10+ phones. USB class audio devices such as the SXFI AMP needs to perform synchronization with the phone from time to time. The best synchronization mechanism as defined in this standard is called "Asynchronous USB". This is the technique used by the SXFI AMP and other good quality USB DACs in the market. Unfortunately, it looks like the Samsung S10 and S10+ did not implement the host side of this technique properly, unlike their older devices. If you are interested, you can watch a video describing the advantageous of "Asynchronous USB" here: 



USB Audio Part 3: What is Asynchronous USB Audio? You may have heard of asynchronous USB audio, but what does it actually mean? We take you through the basics of USB audio transfer and take a look at the different types of USB audio DAC: Synchronous, Adaptive and Asynchronous ... www.youtube.com We have also confirmed that the Samsung S10 and S10+ exhibits the same problems when connected to other USB DACs like the Oppo HA2SE DAC, as well as other DACs using "Asynchronous USB" mode. We expect that Samsung will fix this in a future firmware update. In the meantime, we're studying how we may be able to workaround this bug that they have. This might not be easy, but we're studying this nonetheless."




So its not the fault of fiio its samsung fault maybe they will update it


----------



## tracyca

This is bad, I guess it will have to be sent back. I don’t have this drama with the Cobalt.


----------



## Currawong

Here's my review of the Q5s:


----------



## MotherGooz

Got my Q5s yesterday and its amazing, the clairity on this thing is unbelievable! Now using it with my pc and Galaxy S7 Edge (waiting for my Note 10+) and im happy with the choice i made. First i wanted the M11 but i was sick of the DAP’s sucky hardware compared to my phone. Why have a good phone and a phone look-a-like for only music, so i found the Q5s. Hook it up with my smartphone and boom, same audio quality and way faster and better hardware.

One question remains: is it possible to connect this thing to a pc via usb and send the audio to a bluetooth headphone with the Q5s?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

MotherGooz said:


> First i wanted the M11 but i was sick of the DAP’s sucky hardware compared to my phone. Why have a good phone and a phone look-a-like for only music, so i found the Q5s. Hook it up with my smartphone and boom, same audio quality and way faster and better hardware.



That's how I feel about DAPs too 



MotherGooz said:


> One question remains: is it possible to connect this thing to a pc via usb and send the audio to a bluetooth headphone with the Q5s?



No.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Sep 10, 2019)

Currawong said:


> Here's my review of the Q5s:




Hey, good review! I'm curious though, if you could describe a bit more the differences you hear between the Q5 and Q5s DAC sections and then about the stock amp modules.
Thanks!


----------



## Currawong

I know some people like to write reviews with a super detailed analysis of differences, but after listening with a bunch of headphones and IEMs, I tend to just stick to what is most noticeable after some time listening. I'm not sure what more detail I can give, other than to write the same things I said in the video but mention specific music tracks. I don't think that will really add anything.


----------



## DSpezzia

I will ask here as it's a wealth of knowledge. If I am using my Q5S with a set of desktop speakers would I be best with the line out of the headphone jack on the AM3D?


----------



## Cevisi

DSpezzia said:


> I will ask here as it's a wealth of knowledge. If I am using my Q5S with a set of desktop speakers would I be best with the line out of the headphone jack on the AM3D?


Whit line out you only use the dac of your source not from the q5s itself


----------



## tolis626

DSpezzia said:


> I will ask here as it's a wealth of knowledge. If I am using my Q5S with a set of desktop speakers would I be best with the line out of the headphone jack on the AM3D?


Use the line out. It's meant to be used like that, with external amplification. It's also a true line out directly from the DAC and is properly set to 2V, unlike many other portable devices. The results are great and on par with many high end standalone DACs. Using the headphone jack to output to speakers would not be ideal, as you will get some (probably negligible) deterioration of the signal due to it passing through 1 more amp in its path, but you will also get whatever coloration both amps produce. Using a headphone amp connected to another amp isn't ideal, using a line out is best. 


Cevisi said:


> Whit line out you only use the dac of your source not from the q5s itself


You're confusing line out with line in. If he uses the line out on the Q5s, he will use only the DAC on the Q5s and not the amp portion, then using the external amp with the speakers. What you're saying applies to the line in, where you connect another DAC to the amp (the Q5s in this case) and you bypass the DAC and go straight to the amp.


----------



## redrol

I'm reading the ES100 is similar in sound quality to the Q5/Q5s.  Anyone verify that?


----------



## MarkF786

redrol said:


> I'm reading the ES100 is similar in sound quality to the Q5/Q5s.  Anyone verify that?



If you’re in the camp of “all DACs sound the same”, and you‘re not considering the differences in the headphone amp sections, that’s probably true.

Truth be told, when I do a head-to-head comparison of DACs, eliminating the amp variable as much as possible, the differences are usually fairly subtle - but I haven’t done the comparison with the ES100 and Q5s.


----------



## redrol (Sep 10, 2019)

DACs sound very different.  Subtle for low end gear, sure.  Not at all subtle for someone with good ears.  Mine suck and I can still hear massive differences.  One thing though, I don't listen to specs, I listen to music if you know what I mean.

I'd be happy to heard your opinions on es100 vs q5s!


----------



## kaushama (Sep 11, 2019)

Q5S has an issue with Galaxy S10+. However it works with new galaxy tab S6 beautifully. I use UAPP and Tidal flac/MQA sound so good with AM3D amp module. Given the IO options it provides it is a marvelous device. Q5S/AM3D is very fast, transparent and clear. Though the difference is subtle AM3D has all round performance well worthy of upgrade.


----------



## noaid (Sep 12, 2019)

If I remember well @FiiO  wrote a note last week here about new firmware release this week. We are waiting for it but now I cannot find the comment. Am I blind or had a halucination or Fiio deleted this comment and there will be NO new firmware? Fiio stays away this thread but very active in other ones. No answers on previous questions, no official comment about DSD problem...

From Fiio's profile : "FiiO's aspiration: to raise the reputation of "Made in China"."


----------



## FiiO

noaid said:


> If I remember well @FiiO  wrote a note last week here about new firmware release this week. We are waiting for it but now I cannot find the comment. Am I blind or had a halucination or Fiio deleted this comment and there will be NO new firmware? Fiio stays away this thread but very active in other ones. No answers on previous questions, no official comment about DSD problem...
> 
> From Fiio's profile : "FiiO's aspiration: to raise the reputation of "Made in China"."


Dear friend,

We mentioned to you that we will try to release a new firmware for Q5s at about this week. But there will be some delay and the engineer are still improving the stability for new official firmware. We will try to release it soon. 

Best regards


----------



## happytorch

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We mentioned to you that we will try to release a new firmware for Q5s at about this week. But there will be some delay and the engineer are still improving the stability for new official firmware. We will try to release it soon.
> 
> Best regards


Tell, and with what number at the moment you have a stable firmware?


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We mentioned to you that we will try to release a new firmware for Q5s at about this week. But there will be some delay and the engineer are still improving the stability for new official firmware. We will try to release it soon.
> 
> Best regards


Hello Fiio,

Will you next firmware update include some fixes for your Bluetooth implementation? I had run into several occasions now with the stuttering of the audio via the bluetooth connections and had to do the reset operations via inserting and holding the small pin into the reset cavity to recover from the stuttering. These occurrences happened with both the audio source (dap/iphone) and the Q5s stayed next to each other. 

If your team can look into this stuttering issue and provide a fix to improve the stability of your bluetooth implementation that would be wonderful and appreciated. So far, I really like your Q5s and the bluetooth 5.0 support.

Also, I have heard that your firmware update process only works with using a Microsoft Windows based computer. Unfortunately, I don't have a Windows computer and use the Mac OS based computer. Can you let me know if you will be able to make it possible to your firmware update process to work with a Mac OS computer as well? This would be a great gesture that Fiio really cares for all their customers, including those who only have a Mac OS computer.

Thank you for listening!


----------



## finepics

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Hello Fiio,
> 
> Will you next firmware update include some fixes for your Bluetooth implementation? I had run into several occasions now with the stuttering of the audio via the bluetooth connections and had to do the reset operations via inserting and holding the small pin into the reset cavity to recover from the stuttering. These occurrences happened with both the audio source (dap/iphone) and the Q5s stayed next to each other.
> 
> ...



Could you have a faulty unit as I’ve been using mine with iPhone via BT absolutely faultlessly since getting it as soon as it came out.


----------



## tracyca

My unit also stutters and has to be reset with my apple devices.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Android  Sorry, couldn't help myself, but it is a jest. I know Apple fans adore their iPhones and devices to distraction.


----------



## dudiadudia1

Does anyone know if its safe to use the Q5s while charging it?
When connecting metel iems like TinHifi P1 I feel small electric stings..that can't be a good sign..

With full size isolating headphones I dont get the stings obviously.

But one gotta wonder if its safe.
Maybe Fiio can chime in


----------



## Cevisi

I was writing whit samsung about the problem whit amp dac over usb dont working on new s10 series the say ok we are looking for it today i got a very suspect update it updatet some kernel stuff like it would update apps and now the fiio q5 works over usb lol


----------



## pepitomanaloto

Where can we purchase a spare lightning to microusb LO cable?


----------



## kaushama

Cevisi said:


> I was writing whit samsung about the problem whit amp dac over usb dont working on new s10 series the say ok we are looking for it today i got a very suspect update it updatet some kernel stuff like it would update apps and now the fiio q5 works over usb lol


They sent you the update? Or you updated it just over the web usual way?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> I was writing whit samsung about the problem whit amp dac over usb dont working on new s10 series the say ok we are looking for it today i got a very suspect update it updatet some kernel stuff like it would update apps and now the fiio q5 works over usb lol


And yet people were blaming FiiO when clearly the problem lay elsewhere.


----------



## Cevisi

No its not fiio it was samsung fault they forget to implent the asynchrous usb mode most of usb dacs use it 

I think when they enabled for me they will do one time for all of us


----------



## kaushama

I have sent them a message too. Lets see.


----------



## Cevisi

kaushama said:


> I have sent them a message too. Lets see.


Good luck


----------



## wackoip

Just got the Q5s and it sounds great with iphone XS Max.  Just a quick question: does it work as an amp for AK SP1000 using USB audio out from SP1000?  I remember trying it at the personal hifi exhibition a month ago it didn't work at all.  But of course it works via bluetooth streaming in AptX HD.  I did a quick search here but with no luck.


----------



## cleg

My video review of Q5s


----------



## ballog (Sep 16, 2019)

cleg said:


> My video review of Q5s



@cleg  Thanks bro - was eagerly waiting for this .


----------



## FiiO

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Hello Fiio,
> 
> Will you next firmware update include some fixes for your Bluetooth implementation? I had run into several occasions now with the stuttering of the audio via the bluetooth connections and had to do the reset operations via inserting and holding the small pin into the reset cavity to recover from the stuttering. These occurrences happened with both the audio source (dap/iphone) and the Q5s stayed next to each other.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Which Bluetooth codec were you using at that time? You were playing on line music or downloaded music files?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

dudiadudia1 said:


> Does anyone know if its safe to use the Q5s while charging it?
> When connecting metel iems like TinHifi P1 I feel small electric stings..that can't be a good sign..
> 
> With full size isolating headphones I dont get the stings obviously.
> ...


Dear friend,

Yes, you could charge the Q5s while using it. And if you don't like to charge the Q5s when using it  as USB DAC, you could turn the charge option to off via FiiO Music APP-Bluetooth control-FiiO Q5s.

Best regards


----------



## happytorch

Hello Fiio!
I asked you a question about the latest stable firmware version but you still haven’t answered.
I will ask again, what version of firmware do you have at the moment is the latest and stable?


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which Bluetooth codec were you using at that time? You were playing on line music or downloaded music files?
> 
> Best regards


Thank you for your response. The stuttering occurred when playing off-line music files stored on my iPhone (AAC codec via your Fiio Music app) or with off-line music files stored on my Hiby R6 Pro (LHDC codec via Hiby Music app). Turning off and turning back on the Q5s did not resolve this stuttering issue. The only thing to recover from the stuttering was to perform the hardware reset operation on the Q5s. I hope this helps and gives some clues for your team to look into where within your bluetooth implementation workflow such issue could have occurred. 

Thank you once again for your great support for your product.


----------



## Colin Elder

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Thank you for your response. The stuttering occurred when playing off-line music files stored on my iPhone (AAC codec via your Fiio Music app) or with off-line music files stored on my Hiby R6 Pro (LHDC codec via Hiby Music app). Turning off and turning back on the Q5s did not resolve this stuttering issue. The only thing to recover from the stuttering was to perform the hardware reset operation on the Q5s. I hope this helps and gives some clues for your team to look into where within your bluetooth implementation workflow such issue could have occurred.
> 
> Thank you once again for your great support for your product.



I’ve also had the same stuttering issue a couple of times playing music from an iPhone XS Max (iOS 12.4.1) to the Q5s over Bluetooth (using AAC) with offline tidal files. Switching both Q5s and phone off and back on seems to clear the issue (or i just use it wired) but it it annoying.

I never had the same issue with q5


----------



## wackoip

Hi Fiio,

Can you confirm that Q5s is NOT compatible with Astell & Kern SP1000 to act as an amp through USB audio out from SP1000?  And what about SP2000? I know Bluetooth works.  Will there be an update of firmware to fix this? or is AK so snobberish not to allow any other amp to use their device?


----------



## wackoip

This combination really brings the BEST out of Tin Hifi P1 the planar. 




The problem though. It’s drawing A LOT of power from the AP80. I only played a few songs for 20 min and there’s only 72% left on the AP80! I’m sure it’s not the fiio because it didn’t lose much power. I should post this on AP80 thread as well


----------



## micgao

wackoip said:


> This combination really brings the BEST out of Tin Hifi P1 the planar.
> 
> The problem though. It’s drawing A LOT of power from the AP80. I only played a few songs for 20 min and there’s only 72% left on the AP80! I’m sure it’s not the fiio because it didn’t lose much power. I should post this on AP80 thread as well



Someone posted the solution a few pages back and it's worked for me:

1) Turn on AP80
2) Turn on Q5s
3) Plug-in cable

Done. If the cable is plugged into the Q5s before you turn it on, it will draw power from the AP80, but if you do it in this order, everything is fine.


----------



## wackoip

micgao said:


> Someone posted the solution a few pages back and it's worked for me:
> 
> 1) Turn on AP80
> 2) Turn on Q5s
> ...


Thanks Micgao!  Will try it.


----------



## micgao

wackoip said:


> Thanks Micgao!  Will try it.



On a side note, I was wondering whether you are able to connect the Q5s to the AP80 by Bluetooth? For some reason, my AP80 absolutely refuses to find the Q5s (even though every other device can pair with the Q5s just fine).


----------



## wackoip

micgao said:


> On a side note, I was wondering whether you are able to connect the Q5s to the AP80 by Bluetooth? For some reason, my AP80 absolutely refuses to find the Q5s (even though every other device can pair with the Q5s just fine).


Yes you are correct!  No my AP80 couldnt find fiio either!  It works with iphone XSMax, M11, Sony gold brick, even AK SP1000 on bluetooth (but not USB) but bluetooh WILL NOT work for AP80

So fiio can you confirm that Q5S WILL NOT work as USB amp for Astell and Kern SP1000 AND Hidizs AP80 on Bluetooth??????

Thanks again Micgao the battery problem is now solved.


----------



## FiiO

happytorch said:


> Hello Fiio!
> I asked you a question about the latest stable firmware version but you still haven’t answered.
> I will ask again, what version of firmware do you have at the moment is the latest and stable?


Dear friend,

The engineer is out of business. I will update to you when he confirm for me.

Best regards


----------



## gunnilinux

It took me reading this thread to realize the rubber band things that came with my fiio e17 are to hold a phone or dap to the amp...derp.  i thought they were just branded wrist bands or something


----------



## KopaneDePooj

gunnilinux said:


> It took me reading this thread to realize the rubber band things that came with my fiio e17 are to hold a phone or dap to the amp...derp.  i thought they were just branded wrist bands or something


LOL! you gave me an idea... but they're too tight


----------



## TonySunshine

Cevisi said:


> I dont know for me it works on my s10+ but my bluetooth equalizer dont work



it seems that the EQ feature for the Q5s through the fiio music app doesn't work with LDAC. I switched my galaxy s10 over to APTX and bam eq works, even in real time(don't need to restart the q5s for it to apply).
So it seems the EQ is applied prior to bluetooth transmission. LDAC doesn't allow for this - I've tried applying EQ to the 1000xm3's while connected to the galaxy s10 via LDAC using viper4android and get a processing error.
The implementation of EQ on the earstudio es100 is a lot better in my opinion. The EQ gets applied at the hardware device, after the input signal. So whatever EQ I set on the ES100 gets applied whether I use bluetooth or usb input, and works with all the supported bluetooth codecs


----------



## Cevisi

TonySunshine said:


> it seems that the EQ feature for the Q5s through the fiio music app doesn't work with LDAC. I switched my galaxy s10 over to APTX and bam eq works, even in real time(don't need to restart the q5s for it to apply).
> So it seems the EQ is applied prior to bluetooth transmission. LDAC doesn't allow for this - I've tried applying EQ to the 1000xm3's while connected to the galaxy s10 via LDAC using viper4android and get a processing error.
> The implementation of EQ on the earstudio es100 is a lot better in my opinion. The EQ gets applied at the hardware device, after the input signal. So whatever EQ I set on the ES100 gets applied whether I use bluetooth or usb input, and works with all the supported bluetooth codecs


Yes it works on es 100 a lot of better. I am very sad about that i was a heavy eq user and don't want to switch to aptx because my s10+ has no aptx hd. But i dont know why its work sometimes when i restart the q5s


----------



## wackoip

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The engineer is out of business. I will update to you when he confirm for me.
> 
> Best regards


fiio can you confirm that Q5S WILL NOT work as USB amp for Astell and Kern SP1000 AND Hidizs AP80 on Bluetooth??????


----------



## maxngck

micgao said:


> Someone posted the solution a few pages back and it's worked for me:
> 
> 1) Turn on AP80
> 2) Turn on Q5s
> ...


 The condition is that your cable must be OTG type. The above does not woro for me. I have 2 cables, 1 is customised and another is shanling L2 which i think is OTG but the back charge still there.....


----------



## maxngck

wackoip said:


> Yes you are correct!  No my AP80 couldnt find fiio either!  It works with iphone XSMax, M11, Sony gold brick, even AK SP1000 on bluetooth (but not USB) but bluetooh WILL NOT work for AP80
> 
> So fiio can you confirm that Q5S WILL NOT work as USB amp for Astell and Kern SP1000 AND Hidizs AP80 on Bluetooth??????
> 
> Thanks again Micgao the battery problem is now solved.


 Hi

Can you please share what is the cable that you are using to connect your DAP to Q5S?


----------



## wackoip

maxngck said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please share what is the cable that you are using to connect your DAP to Q5S?


It's a Shanling L2 cable apparently used for connecting Shanling DAP to Mojo, costs me appr US22


----------



## micgao

maxngck said:


> The condition is that your cable must be OTG type. The above does not woro for me. I have 2 cables, 1 is customised and another is shanling L2 which i think is OTG but the back charge still there.....



Indeed it would be great if Fiio could just release a firmware to fix the issue instead of having to rely on a somewhat inconvenient workaround.


----------



## maxngck

wackoip said:


> It's a Shanling L2 cable apparently used for connecting Shanling DAP to Mojo, costs me appr US22



Hi. Yes if connect to mojo there won't be any issue as Mojo has a seperate charging port but not for our Q5S.


----------



## noaid

Friends, if you are going into high quality audio area you don't need any equalizers/bass/treble buttons and so on... High quality audio gear does not need it and even does not have it in some cases.
If you need equalizer on Q5s then something in your audio chain is not good, probably headphones, speaker or something like this or you listen to really bad quality recorded music. You should concentrate on this, not equalizer.
Each equalizer destroyes quality.
This si also why for LDAC  eq does not work. LDAC is meant for high quality (looseless if not hires) transmission and with eq it is not looseless.
Not talking about bass boost - this is really terrible thing. I would rather dedicate this switch to charge on/off. But I understand marketing reasons for bass boost.
Shortly - if you need eq then you probably don't need Q5s or need better headphones.

And if you still feel you need some eq then use players with good software eq (sometimes paid) like UAPP or other. Not primitive hw eq in Q5s.
By the way I also use eq but not for music - for playing low quality spoken word (some discussions) recorded really badly in 16/32kHz with 96kbit and many artefacts on my phone speaker. Without cutting completely above 8kHz it is unlistenable. But this is special case. Never for music.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Can you guys and @FiiO check with Windows PC? - the auto standby function does not work for me when PC USB connected and no music is playing. This used to work with the Q5. With the Q5s the auto standby only works with Bluetooth.


----------



## noaid

I think this behavior has sense and is correct how I understand it. It should save power  - has sense with BT but when connected to PC it has power thru USB and unwanted feature would have effect that soundcard would disappear in Windows when Q5s would be used as a PC DAC.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Yes, but when I switch the charging OFF with PC, I still want it to enter stand-by when idle for too long... Like I said, this works with Q5, no music for 15 minutes - auto switch off.
On the product page it says it works with any input not just BT:
"With the automatic shutdown function, if there is no input source or there has been no music played through a connected input source after a set time (default 10 minutes), the Q5s will automatically turn itself off, further enhancing battery life and saving energy until when you really need it."


----------



## tolis626

Auto standby works for me. Just make sure that there's NO sound coming from your PC for 10-15 minutes. Mute it, if needed. Any sound will cancel the auto standby, even notifications.


----------



## bflat (Sep 19, 2019)

I got the Q5s with the THX module and sound is pretty good. However, I'm hearing a decent amount of background hiss. Granted, I'm trying these with my new 4 ohm EE Wraith but compared to my other sources, it's the worse. I hear this both in wired and wireless modes. Is this consistent with what others are experiencing with sensitive IEMs?

Edit - using balanced out.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

tolis626 said:


> Auto standby works for me. Just make sure that there's NO sound coming from your PC for 10-15 minutes. Mute it, if needed. Any sound will cancel the auto standby, even notifications.


Thanks for checking. I have Windows profile - "No Sounds" so it should turn itself off... What firmware do you have?


----------



## KopaneDePooj

bflat said:


> I got the Q5s with the THX module and sound is pretty good. However, I'm hearing a decent amount of background hiss. Granted, I'm trying these with my new 4 ohm EE Wraith but compared to my other sources, it's the worse. I hear this both in wired and wireless modes. Is this consistent with what others are experiencing with sensitive IEMs?


It's not hiss, it's your breathing... Just look at your avatar man, what the heck!?


----------



## tolis626

KopaneDePooj said:


> Thanks for checking. I have Windows profile - "No Sounds" so it should turn itself off... What firmware do you have?



Windows 10 build 1903, pretty standard. No idea what's going on on your end, sorry. Maybe try reconfiguring the Q5s in the Fiio app? Just in case, you know.


----------



## wangtox

I just purchased one of these after my horrible experience with the ifi xDSD. Quick question is the Line Out also balanced? I was hoping to take balanced Line Out to my desktop preamp while at my desk.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

tolis626 said:


> Windows 10 build 1903, pretty standard. No idea what's going on on your end, sorry. Maybe try reconfiguring the Q5s in the Fiio app? Just in case, you know.


No, what is the fw version of your Q5s, v0.37 or older? I tried different time settings in FiiO app.


----------



## tolis626

KopaneDePooj said:


> No, what is the fw version of your Q5s, v0.37 or older? I tried different time settings in FiiO app.


Ah. I installed the 0.37 firmware, but I think the behavior was the same with the stock one.


----------



## bflat

Interesting. I swapped back to the AM3E and surprisingly the hissing is reduced to almost inaudible compared to AM3D. I'm guessing the slightly higher output impedance helps the AM3E.


----------



## newtophones07

maxngck said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please share what is the cable that you are using to connect your DAP to Q5S?



Try the anker otg adapter

https://www.anker.com/products/variant/powerline-usb-c-to-usb-3-1-adapter/A8165011

and the stock cable that came with the Q5s, that should work.  Also make sure you disable the power charge option. (using rgd Bluetooth trick posted above), and it will stick.


----------



## SoraNeko

newtophones07 said:


> Try the anker otg adapter
> 
> https://www.anker.com/products/variant/powerline-usb-c-to-usb-3-1-adapter/A8165011
> 
> and the stock cable that came with the Q5s, that should work.  Also make sure you disable the power charge option. (using rgd Bluetooth trick posted above), and it will stick.


is there a cable that would work with a Micro B one?


----------



## Cevisi

bflat said:


> Interesting. I swapped back to the AM3E and surprisingly the hissing is reduced to almost inaudible compared to AM3D. I'm guessing the slightly higher output impedance helps the AM3E.


Yes it has hiss it is also my most hissing source


----------



## noaid

wangtox said:


> I just purchased one of these after my horrible experience with the ifi xDSD. Quick question is the Line Out also balanced? I was hoping to take balanced Line Out to my desktop preamp while at my desk.


No, line out is not true balanced if it uses 3.5mm headphone jack. But it is still very good.


----------



## showme99

wangtox said:


> I just purchased one of these after my horrible experience with the ifi xDSD. Quick question is the Line Out also balanced? I was hoping to take balanced Line Out to my desktop preamp while at my desk.


The line out is single-ended. If you don't mind me asking, what was so bad about the ifi xDSD?


----------



## wangtox

It came without being able to charge and when plugged into the PC and powered up it sounded awful. MQA wouldnt work either even with drivers. Support from ifi was abysmal so I decided I didn't want to own something by a company who A shipped a broken product and B wouldn't support it.


----------



## TonySunshine

I've had the xDSD for 6 months and the Q5s for about a week.
for me, the TL;DR is that the ifi xdsd sounds better, but the q5s has more creature comforts/features.

my primary use cases for these devices are streaming from Tidal over bluetooth or usb from an Android smart phone or windows 10 laptop. Used with a variety of headphones/earphones(tanchjim oxygen, noble k10c, focal elex, sennheiser hd58x, shure srh840), so wanted a more powerful portable dac/amp

some thoughts
 - switching to bluetooth from usb mode in the xdsd is a pain, you have to switch off the unit and power on with a specific combinations of buttons that I keep forgetting
 - xdsd uses a semi proprietary usb connector for input
 - xdsd uses a 3.5mm TRRS for balanced out. So had to get adapters as 2.5mm TRRS or 4.4mm pentacon is a lot more common
 - Q5s is quite a bit heavier/larger than the xdsd. for me, the xDSD was bordering the edge on being pants pocketable. 
 - I like the stepped volume control on the xDSD better
 - I bought the Q5s because I thought the app would allow me to save EQ profiles onto the device and have it apply system wide(like the Earstudio ES100), but alas it doesn't work like this. This would've been the main reason I would jump over from the xDSD
 - the xDSD sounds better than the Q5s in my opinion. I just love the natural and resolving sound of the burr brown dacs to the AKM or CS or Sabre dacs. The Q5s, like most devices with an AKM chip, has this sort of unnatrual timbre to the upper frequencies



showme99 said:


> The line out is single-ended. If you don't mind me asking, what was so bad about the ifi xDSD?


----------



## wangtox

TonySunshine said:


> I've had the xDSD for 6 months and the Q5s for about a week.
> for me, the TL;DR is that the ifi xdsd sounds better, but the q5s has more creature comforts/features.
> 
> my primary use cases for these devices are streaming from Tidal over bluetooth or usb from an Android smart phone or windows 10 laptop. Used with a variety of headphones/earphones(tanchjim oxygen, noble k10c, focal elex, sennheiser hd58x, shure srh840), so wanted a more powerful portable dac/amp
> ...





I'm kind of bummed to hear this. I may just get a Chord Mojo then and just deal with no Bluetooth. When it gets here Monday we'll see.


----------



## Cevisi

My q5s worked whit my s10+ over usb. For a few days and now it dont work anymore


----------



## showme99

bflat said:


> I got the Q5s with the THX module and sound is pretty good. However, I'm hearing a decent amount of background hiss. Granted, I'm trying these with my new 4 ohm EE Wraith but compared to my other sources, it's the worse. I hear this both in wired and wireless modes. Is this consistent with what others are experiencing with sensitive IEMs?
> 
> Edit - using balanced out.


I think that the AM3D just doesn't play nice with sensitive IEMs. It causes background hiss on my BGVP DM6 and DM7 (single-ended and balanced), but my full-size headphones (HD 600, HD 650) are dead silent.


----------



## TonySunshine

what kind of cable are you using? I think it needs to be an OTG cable
Other thing is to check your developer settings and make sure the "Disable USB Audio Routing" is not enabled



Cevisi said:


> My q5s worked whit my s10+ over usb. For a few days and now it dont work anymore


----------



## Cevisi

TonySunshine said:


> what kind of cable are you using? I think it needs to be an OTG cable
> Other thing is to check your developer settings and make sure the "Disable USB Audio Routing" is not enabled


I know how to use it. It is just the s10+ who have problems whit usb dac amps. Thank you for your help


----------



## hoekeat

Recabled my ER4 to 2.5mm balanced some time ago, bought Fiio CL-06 together with Q5S, thinking I will have a formidable walk-around set up with my MI A1. But.... turns out CL-06 cannot coexists with 2.5mm balanced cable. Sigh...........


----------



## KopaneDePooj

hoekeat said:


> Recabled my ER4 to 2.5mm balanced some time ago, bought Fiio CL-06 together with Q5S, thinking I will have a formidable walk-around set up with my MI A1. But.... turns out CL-06 cannot coexists with 2.5mm balanced cable. Sigh...........



You can't do this?


----------



## hoekeat

KopaneDePooj said:


> You can't do this?


I can, but it is putting too much pressure on them. Either of the cable or either of the socket is going to break extremely fast.


----------



## tolis626

hoekeat said:


> Recabled my ER4 to 2.5mm balanced some time ago, bought Fiio CL-06 together with Q5S, thinking I will have a formidable walk-around set up with my MI A1. But.... turns out CL-06 cannot coexists with 2.5mm balanced cable. Sigh...........


Fiio has a pretty nice 4.4mm male to 2.5mm female adapter that you can get for not too much money. If you can't find any other solution, you can try it. 4.4mm out is unobstructed by the CL06.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

hoekeat said:


> I can, but it is putting too much pressure on them. Either of the cable or either of the socket is going to break extremely fast.


Oh, I guess my 2.5 connector is smaller because there's no pressure. But anyways, for me balanced connection is just for home use with my HD6XX. I guess it could be problematic if there's pressure and you also walk around with it.


----------



## FiiO

wackoip said:


> fiio can you confirm that Q5S WILL NOT work as USB amp for Astell and Kern SP1000 AND Hidizs AP80 on Bluetooth??????


Dear friend,

The Q5s doesn't support Bluetooth output. 
From a technical point of view and actual measurement, Q5s can work with most of the TYPE C interface Android phones, with FiiO Music to complete lossless and DSD decoding. However, not all Android phones can output standard USB audio. Even if a certain version of a model is supported, it may not be supported in the next version. So we can't publicize and promise this feature. If you want to use with Android phones, recommend a special OTG line, such as the FiiO CL06, and consult customer service methods and adaptations in advance. We don't promise that there is no problem with connecting Android phones.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

KopaneDePooj said:


> Can you guys and @FiiO check with Windows PC? - the auto standby function does not work for me when PC USB connected and no music is playing. This used to work with the Q5. With the Q5s the auto standby only works with Bluetooth.


Dear friend,
When Q5s is in non-working state, that is, there is no input source or there is input source but no signal input, it will enter power-saving standby after reaching the set time (the default setting is 10 minutes).Power saving shutdown time can be set through the relevant APP.
In low-power standby mode, short press the input selection button to wake up without rotating the knob
(when connected by bluetooth, even if music is not played, the system will have various audio signals output, so it will work through the bluetooth state.)
The state of your Q5s is opposite to this FAQ, right?
Please try to reset the Q5s by poling the reset button in the left side and set again?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

bflat said:


> I got the Q5s with the THX module and sound is pretty good. However, I'm hearing a decent amount of background hiss. Granted, I'm trying these with my new 4 ohm EE Wraith but compared to my other sources, it's the worse. I hear this both in wired and wireless modes. Is this consistent with what others are experiencing with sensitive IEMs?
> 
> Edit - using balanced out.


Dear friend,

Do you have other balanced headphone for check as well? 

Best regards


----------



## wackoip (Sep 21, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The Q5s doesn't support Bluetooth output.
> From a technical point of view and actual measurement, Q5s can work with most of the TYPE C interface Android phones, with FiiO Music to complete lossless and DSD decoding. However, not all Android phones can output standard USB audio. Even if a certain version of a model is supported, it may not be supported in the next version. So we can't publicize and promise this feature. If you want to use with Android phones, recommend a special OTG line, such as the FiiO CL06, and consult customer service methods and adaptations in advance. We don't promise that there is no problem with connecting Android phones.
> ...


Sorry you have misunderstood both of my questions and have answered none of them

Astell & Kern SP1000 is not a phone? It’s a DAP like M11? 
And I’m talking about using Q5S as Bluetooth receiver receiving bt signal from iPhone which it did very well. Why didn’t AP80 see Q5S at all like iphone or M11 or other DAPs?


----------



## hoekeat

tolis626 said:


> Fiio has a pretty nice 4.4mm male to 2.5mm female adapter that you can get for not too much money. If you can't find any other solution, you can try it. 4.4mm out is unobstructed by the CL06.


That is about USD20, other solutions on eBay cost a bit more than USD10. Not sure how they compared, some recommendation from existing user will be good. Point being, I got CL-06 from Fiio thinking of a nice set up. Have never thought of a situation where I need to buy even more stuff to make it work.


----------



## bflat

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Do you have other balanced headphone for check as well?
> 
> Best regards



Yes I do, but my intended use of the Q5s is with the Wraith so I am going to use the AM3E.


----------



## Victorfabius

wackoip said:


> Sorry you have misunderstood both of my questions and have answered none of them
> 
> Astell & Kern SP1000 is not a phone? It’s a DAP like M11?
> And I’m talking about using Q5S as Bluetooth receiver receiving bt signal from iPhone which it did very well. Why didn’t AP80 see Q5S at all like iphone or M11 or other DAPs?



A&K SP1000 uses the USB-C form factor, as does the Hidizs AP80. The pin configuration on those devices are determined by the manufacturer, not by some international standard. They might have a pin for power where others might have a pin for data, for example. The Hidizs in particular has a configuration to allow for a USB-C to 3.5mm coax out, if I recall correctly. The A&K SP1000 might be using a pin as an extra power pin to enable faster charging. What this means is that the OTG cable you have might not be compatible with those devices and the pin layout on the micro-USB port on the Q5S. I do not know of any way to determine OTG cable compatibility without testing.

What FiiO really means is that an entire industry (manufacturers who use USB-C ports, specifically) is lacking sufficient standards for FiiO to be able to say that any USB-C device will be compatible outside their own products. They likely can't test them all. Of course, an engineer might be better able to make that determination without testing, but I'm guessing there.


----------



## tolis626

What @Victorfabius said is very very true. As much as I dislike Apple, they have nailed one thing completely : consistency. If you buy something that's designed to work with the iPhone, it works with any iPhone or iPad or whatever. But with Android devices (and their derivatives), let alone custom devices like DAPs that don't rely on any standardization process, you can't make sure it works with everything. Fiio has no blame in this. So far, for me, their devices have been pretty much plug-n-play, but my devices include my Windows 10 PC and my OnePlus 3, so nothing crazy. If you're using a device that has some obscure specs or configuration, then it's entirely up to you to figure out why pairing it with other devices doesn't work for you. That's the sad truth and I sympathize with anyone who got an otherwise kickass device that just isn't compatible with much else.

With that said, that's one of the wonderful thing about the Q5s' bluetooth capabilities. Bluetooth is pretty much standard on any device that has it, and the Q5s has no appreciable quality loss when going wireless.


----------



## wackoip

Victorfabius said:


> A&K SP1000 uses the USB-C form factor, as does the Hidizs AP80. The pin configuration on those devices are determined by the manufacturer, not by some international standard. They might have a pin for power where others might have a pin for data, for example. The Hidizs in particular has a configuration to allow for a USB-C to 3.5mm coax out, if I recall correctly. The A&K SP1000 might be using a pin as an extra power pin to enable faster charging. What this means is that the OTG cable you have might not be compatible with those devices and the pin layout on the micro-USB port on the Q5S. I do not know of any way to determine OTG cable compatibility without testing.
> 
> What FiiO really means is that an entire industry (manufacturers who use USB-C ports, specifically) is lacking sufficient standards for FiiO to be able to say that any USB-C device will be compatible outside their own products. They likely can't test them all. Of course, an engineer might be better able to make that determination without testing, but I'm guessing there.


Ah got ya!  Very clear answer thank you very much.  I guess they don't want to reply to me directly that they can't test every USB C device, which to me is reasonable.  I just want to confirm they are not compatible.  I don't buy the Q5S JUST for AK1000 so it's not a deal breaker.  I think it would be helpful if they have a compatibility list for devices and cables for other purchasers who specifically buy Q5S for a specific purpose.  Just a suggestion.

Still no answer for why Hidizs AP80 can't find Q5S in the available device list in Bluetooth connection, sigh.......


----------



## FiiO

wackoip said:


> Ah got ya!  Very clear answer thank you very much.  I guess they don't want to reply to me directly that they can't test every USB C device, which to me is reasonable.  I just want to confirm they are not compatible.  I don't buy the Q5S JUST for AK1000 so it's not a deal breaker.  I think it would be helpful if they have a compatibility list for devices and cables for other purchasers who specifically buy Q5S for a specific purpose.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> Still no answer for why Hidizs AP80 can't find Q5S in the available device list in Bluetooth connection, sigh.......


Dear friend,

Is your Q5s in pairing mode(flashing blue and red alternately) at that time?

Best regards


----------



## wackoip

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Is your Q5s in pairing mode(flashing blue and red alternately) at that time?
> 
> Best regards


Yes, I have been pairing with several devices successfully so I do know the procedures but AP80 did not recognise Q5S for some reason.  Please note that I was not the only one having this problem with AP80.  If you check my post earlier on another user also have this problem.  He was asking me whether I have the same problem and that's how I found out.  Again not blaming you guys as every brand may have their own hardware /software configuration which makes it difficult.  I just want to confirm at this stage whether it is supposed to work or not.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

wackoip said:


> Ah got ya!  Very clear answer thank you very much.  I guess they don't want to reply to me directly that they can't test every USB C device, which to me is reasonable.  I just want to confirm they are not compatible.  I don't buy the Q5S JUST for AK1000 so it's not a deal breaker.  I think it would be helpful if they have a compatibility list for devices and cables for other purchasers who specifically buy Q5S for a specific purpose.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> Still no answer for why Hidizs AP80 can't find Q5S in the available device list in Bluetooth connection, sigh.......



Maybe you can take this with Astell&Kern, see if their device is non USB-C standard and if they can provide you with a custom cable that works with USB DACs. Just a thought.


----------



## wangtox

Just got my Q5s to demo against the Chord Mojo I got over the weekend. Honestly I think I may like the Q5s paired with my JH Audio Roxannes. Mojo seems too veiled compared. I need to do a lot more A/B to figure out which one I'm going to keep though.

I did have an issue with my iPhone XS Max and camera adapter, it said the device was trying to use too much power. I thought this would run entirely off the battery and not use my phone battery? Is it maybe that it just had a low charge out of the box?


----------



## maxngck

wangtox said:


> Just got my Q5s to demo against the Chord Mojo I got over the weekend. Honestly I think I may like the Q5s paired with my JH Audio Roxannes. Mojo seems too veiled compared. I need to do a lot more A/B to figure out which one I'm going to keep though.
> 
> I did have an issue with my iPhone XS Max and camera adapter, it said the device was trying to use too much power. I thought this would run entirely off the battery and not use my phone battery? Is it maybe that it just had a low charge out of the box?



Q5S does have this issue on the back charging from your equipment connected to it. In the previous post there was solution on this with the condition of using an OTG cable which is to turn on both devices then plug in the OTG cable. However, this does not work for me. What cable you are using to connect your phone to Q5S?


----------



## Sonic Defender

You just need to go through the FiiO app and turn off the charge setting, or that is my understanding.


----------



## FiiO

wackoip said:


> Yes, I have been pairing with several devices successfully so I do know the procedures but AP80 did not recognise Q5S for some reason.  Please note that I was not the only one having this problem with AP80.  If you check my post earlier on another user also have this problem.  He was asking me whether I have the same problem and that's how I found out.  Again not blaming you guys as every brand may have their own hardware /software configuration which makes it difficult.  I just want to confirm at this stage whether it is supposed to work or not.


Dear friend,

We will report to the engineer for checking about that.

Best regards


----------



## wackoip

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We will report to the engineer for checking about that.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks, I look forward to your reply


----------



## wangtox

wangtox said:


> Just got my Q5s to demo against the Chord Mojo I got over the weekend. Honestly I think I may like the Q5s paired with my JH Audio Roxannes. Mojo seems too veiled compared. I need to do a lot more A/B to figure out which one I'm going to keep though.
> 
> I did have an issue with my iPhone XS Max and camera adapter, it said the device was trying to use too much power. I thought this would run entirely off the battery and not use my phone battery? Is it maybe that it just had a low charge out of the box?




So after fully charging I cannot get the Q5s to work on with my iPhone XS Max. USB is not recognized and Bluetooth won’t connect for more than a few seconds and keeps flashing connected/disconnected in the Fiio app, I have not seen it show up in the Bluetooth IOS screen at all.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

wangtox said:


> So after fully charging I cannot get the Q5s to work on with my iPhone XS Max. USB is not recognized and Bluetooth won’t connect for more than a few seconds and keeps flashing connected/disconnected in the Fiio app, I have not seen it show up in the Bluetooth IOS screen at all.


It sounds like you are trying to get the Bluetooth Control section of the Fiio App to connect to Q5S while your iPhone has already made a bluetooth connection to Q5s. If you want to use the Bluetooth Control section of the Fiio App to access and change settings on the Q5S, you need to first disconnect your iPhone's bluetooth connection. First, remove the Q5s from your iPhone (forget this device), then go to the Bluetooth Control section of the Fiio App and press the option to connect to the Q5S. This is the unwritten procedure that Fiio forgets to mention .


----------



## wangtox

My phone never actually sees the device to make a connection. I have only tried to connect via the app at this point because its the only place the device shows up. But that is good to know once I get this working thank you


----------



## hoekeat

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> It sounds like you are trying to get the Bluetooth Control section of the Fiio App to connect to Q5S while your iPhone has already made a bluetooth connection to Q5s. If you want to use the Bluetooth Control section of the Fiio App to access and change settings on the Q5S, you need to first disconnect your iPhone's bluetooth connection. First, remove the Q5s from your iPhone (forget this device), then go to the Bluetooth Control section of the Fiio App and press the option to connect to the Q5S. This is the unwritten procedure that Fiio forgets to mention .


This Fiio App to control Q5S, is not for iPhone and no luck for Android, right?


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

hoekeat said:


> This Fiio App to control Q5S, is not for iPhone and no luck for Android, right?


The Bluetooth control is provided via the Fiio Music app which is available in both iOS and Android platforms.


----------



## maxngck

Sonic Defender said:


> You just need to go through the FiiO app and turn off the charge setting, or that is my understanding.



Hi. I have just downloaded Fiio Player. I have gone through the setting and i could not find the usb charging to disable it. Can advise where it is? The only thing that i found was the usb output as below.


----------



## tolis626

maxngck said:


> Hi. I have just downloaded Fiio Player. I have gone through the setting and i could not find the usb charging to disable it. Can advise where it is? The only thing that i found was the usb output as below.


That menu only affects how DSD playback is handled via USB IIRC. To change the charging behavior, you need to connect with bluetooth (stupid, in my opinion), go to bluetooth device control, connect to the Q5s and enter its settings. Right on the first page, you have an option called "Charge". Worst thing is, this setting will reset after turning the device off and on again.


----------



## maxngck

tolis626 said:


> That menu only affects how DSD playback is handled via USB IIRC. To change the charging behavior, you need to connect with bluetooth (stupid, in my opinion), go to bluetooth device control, connect to the Q5s and enter its settings. Right on the first page, you have an option called "Charge". Worst thing is, this setting will reset after turning the device off and on again.



Hi. Thanks. Manage to finish the option to off the charge in the bluetooth menu. Will try it later to see if set to off still will back charging. 

This is my 1st time using Fiio player. Need help on how to show all the somgs base on folder? I have arrange all my songs folder with singer name then album name (Celine Dion - A new day has come). In Poweramp, this can be shown according to the alphabetical order when i select to sort by folder. Can this be done in Fiio Player? I have choose all the option for displaying the songs but can't seem to sort it like Poweramp.


----------



## wangtox

I’m not digging these quirks already. I think the Chord Mojo is going to be my keeper along with an ES100 for Bluetooth or Shanling M0 connected to Mojo.

Really was expecting more from this device


----------



## Sonic Defender

wangtox said:


> I’m not digging these quirks already. I think the Chord Mojo is going to be my keeper along with an ES100 for Bluetooth or Shanling M0 connected to Mojo.
> 
> Really was expecting more from this device


Fair enough, but consider the fact that as an all in one unit, with Bluetooth, the overall package is excellent where sound quality is concerned. General usability is also excellent, but yes, some of the quirks are annoying. I feel that there has to be a much easier way that does not require users to perform anything to prevent backcharging. At the least there should be a setting that keeps state so that once set, it is set and backcharging is on or off. These are basic design decisions that should have been identified, IMO, during the basic functional assessment of the device. I have no idea if this could be changed via a firmware/software update. You are talking about needing two devices to do what the Q5S does alone so I do think that speaks well to the flexibility and functionality of the Q5S. Unless the quirks are absolutely disastrous, I tend to prefer a one device solution when space and portability is a factor.

Plus, the Bluetooth is so well done that for many users you can just use it and forget a wired connection. The idea that you can hear a difference is, no pun intended, in our heads. Again, IMO.


----------



## FiiO

maxngck said:


> Hi. Thanks. Manage to finish the option to off the charge in the bluetooth menu. Will try it later to see if set to off still will back charging.
> 
> This is my 1st time using Fiio player. Need help on how to show all the somgs base on folder? I have arrange all my songs folder with singer name then album name (Celine Dion - A new day has come). In Poweramp, this can be shown according to the alphabetical order when i select to sort by folder. Can this be done in Fiio Player? I have choose all the option for displaying the songs but can't seem to sort it like Poweramp.


Dear friend,

Try to choose file browser for help instead: 






Best regards


----------



## wangtox

Sonic Defender said:


> Fair enough, but consider the fact that as an all in one unit, with Bluetooth, the overall package is excellent where sound quality is concerned. General usability is also excellent, but yes, some of the quirks are annoying. I feel that there has to be a much easier way that does not require users to perform anything to prevent backcharging. At the least there should be a setting that keeps state so that once set, it is set and backcharging is on or off. These are basic design decisions that should have been identified, IMO, during the basic functional assessment of the device. I have no idea if this could be changed via a firmware/software update. You are talking about needing two devices to do what the Q5S does alone so I do think that speaks well to the flexibility and functionality of the Q5S. Unless the quirks are absolutely disastrous, I tend to prefer a one device solution when space and portability is a factor.
> 
> Plus, the Bluetooth is so well done that for many users you can just use it and forget a wired connection. The idea that you can hear a difference is, no pun intended, in our heads. Again, IMO.




I really wish it was that way for me. I still haven’t gotten this device to work at all with my iPhone. Not hardwired. Not Bluetooth so it’s hard for me to see the things you’re talking about. I see Fiio responding on the thread also but they haven’t bothered to try and help me with my issues


----------



## maxngck (Sep 25, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Try to choose file browser for help instead:
> 
> ...



Hi

Manage to find it to show as folder. However, it would be nice if it can show the folder album photo like Poweramp.

Thank you for the guidance.


----------



## Sonic Defender

wangtox said:


> I really wish it was that way for me. I still haven’t gotten this device to work at all with my iPhone. Not hardwired. Not Bluetooth so it’s hard for me to see the things you’re talking about. I see Fiio responding on the thread also but they haven’t bothered to try and help me with my issues


True. I am clearly a big fan of the Q5S, but I do agree that FiiO should at least engage with you. One unhappy person can have a bigger impact than many happy ones so I tend to feel that you need to put lots of effort into solving problems early. Hopefully a FiiO rep will reach out to you and however you decide, good luck. Cheers.


----------



## wangtox

So I reset my Q5s and got it to work. I'm hoping they fix these issues with a firmware/software update. If this device stays stable it will definitely win over the Chord Mojo as I feel it is more flexible and sounds better than the Mojo. Maybe a tad more detail in the bass on the Mojo but this unit is powerful and not as dark as the Mojo


----------



## Cevisi

There should be a firmware and a app update in next time fiio said


----------



## wangtox

Cevisi said:


> There should be a firmware and a app update in next time fiio said




???


----------



## FiiO

wangtox said:


> I really wish it was that way for me. I still haven’t gotten this device to work at all with my iPhone. Not hardwired. Not Bluetooth so it’s hard for me to see the things you’re talking about. I see Fiio responding on the thread also but they haven’t bothered to try and help me with my issues


Dear friend，

1. For USB connection between iPhone and Q5s, it is recommended to use the lightning to micro usb cable comes with the Q5s.
2.  In the Bluetooth control interface of FiiO Music, Q5s can not be connected, or unstable: RE：Q5s and mobile phone are connected by audio + control dual mode. If the control interface is unstable, please try to clear Q5s from Bluetooth pairing (Bluetooth state, while pressing the previous one + the next one), or reset Q5s (long press reset more than 5s) and then re-pair with the device.
We have also reported this issue to the engineer. Will try to improve in next firmware and app update.

Best regards


----------



## pepitomanaloto

FiiO said:


> Dear friend，
> 
> 1. For USB connection between iPhone and Q5s, it is recommended to use the lightning to micro usb cable comes with the Q5s.
> 2.  In the Bluetooth control interface of FiiO Music, Q5s can not be connected, or unstable: RE：Q5s and mobile phone are connected by audio + control dual mode. If the control interface is unstable, please try to clear Q5s from Bluetooth pairing (Bluetooth state, while pressing the previous one + the next one), or reset Q5s (long press reset more than 5s) and then re-pair with the device.
> ...



Where do we get the replacement lightning cable for the q5/q5s


----------



## KopaneDePooj

I see some users are complaining about back-charging issues even when using proper OTG cables like CL-06.
Just to be sure it is really a matter of back-charging - judge this only by the side leds blinking and showing "charging" on the Q5s.
Because when connecting the USB cable to an Android smart phone (for example), there is a message that pops up saying something like "Your smartphone is used to charge the connected device". BUT... this pops-up regardless if the Q5s is really charged or not. So this is must not be your sole judgement and conclusion that  back-charge is happening. This message always pops up in my HTC 10, yet my phone is not charging my Q5s. The side leds are not blinking. This is without activating the "no charge" setting in the FiiO app.
I saw this explained at some point in the old Q5 FAQ somewhere on FiiO website or forums, but I can't find it now.


----------



## Cevisi

Hey 


FiiO said:


> Dear friend，
> 
> 1. For USB connection between iPhone and Q5s, it is recommended to use the lightning to micro usb cable comes with the Q5s.
> 2.  In the Bluetooth control interface of FiiO Music, Q5s can not be connected, or unstable: RE：Q5s and mobile phone are connected by audio + control dual mode. If the control interface is unstable, please try to clear Q5s from Bluetooth pairing (Bluetooth state, while pressing the previous one + the next one), or reset Q5s (long press reset more than 5s) and then re-pair with the device.
> ...


Hey Fiio is there a chance to get the equalizer work under Ldac whit the new update and firmware. It works great whit every other codec. But don't whit Ldac .


----------



## FiiO

pepitomanaloto said:


> Where do we get the replacement lightning cable for the q5/q5s


Dear friend,

If you would like the one comes with the Q5s, you could send email to support@fiio.com about that.
Or you could get this one for the third party seller instead: Click here.

Best regards


----------



## hoekeat

Connected to Q5S using a Mi and Huawei phone. Everytime i tried to change codec, and press Save, the bluetooth connection died just like that. There is no way to reestablish connection again other than remove Q5S from bluetooth pairing, and create a new pairing, all over again. Therefore, codec is ALWAYS defaulted to SBC and nothing else.

Also, found out that if there is an active bluetooth connection, turning the volume dial on Q5S all the way to Off position wont turn the device off. I need to manually disconnect Q5S (bluetooth) from my phone, then only the Q5S will shut down.


----------



## FiiO

KopaneDePooj said:


> I see some users are complaining about back-charging issues even when using proper OTG cables like CL-06.
> Just to be sure it is really a matter of back-charging - judge this only by the side leds blinking and showing "charging" on the Q5s.
> Because when connecting the USB cable to an Android smart phone (for example), there is a message that pops up saying something like "Your smartphone is used to charge the connected device". BUT... this pops-up regardless if the Q5s is really charged or not. So this is must not be your sole judgement and conclusion that  back-charge is happening. This message always pops up in my HTC 10, yet my phone is not charging my Q5s. The side leds are not blinking. This is without activating the "no charge" setting in the FiiO app.
> I saw this explained at some point in the old Q5 FAQ somewhere on FiiO website or forums, but I can't find it now.


Dear friend,

For the CL06,



Best regards


----------



## FiiO

hoekeat said:


> Connected to Q5S using a Mi and Huawei phone. Everytime i tried to change codec, and press Save, the bluetooth connection died just like that. There is no way to reestablish connection again other than remove Q5S from bluetooth pairing, and create a new pairing, all over again. Therefore, codec is ALWAYS defaulted to SBC and nothing else.
> 
> Also, found out that if there is an active bluetooth connection, turning the volume dial on Q5S all the way to Off position wont turn the device off. I need to manually disconnect Q5S (bluetooth) from my phone, then only the Q5S will shut down.


Dear friend,

I failed to reproduce this using a Xiaomi 8. Do you mean switching the codec from developer option from the mobile phone?

Best regards


----------



## hoekeat (Sep 26, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I failed to reproduce this using a Xiaomi 8. Do you mean switching the codec from developer option from the mobile phone?
> 
> Best regards


using Fiio Music app on Xiaomi A1. Anyway, changing codec from developer option doesnt change anything. Connection is still ALWAYS SBC as indicated in Fiio Music App.


----------



## FiiO

hoekeat said:


> using Fiio Music app on Xiaomi A1. Anyway, changing codec from developer option doesnt change anything. Connection is still ALWAYS SBC as indicated in Fiio Music App.


Dear friend,

Are the codecs be turned off in the APP: 






Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Cevisi said:


> Hey
> 
> Hey Fiio is there a chance to get the equalizer work under Ldac whit the new update and firmware. It works great whit every other codec. But don't whit Ldac .


Dear friend,

We have reported your feedback to the engineer. They will try to assess about that.

Best regards


----------



## hoekeat (Sep 26, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Are the codecs be turned off in the APP:
> 
> ...


that is the screen, Q5S will be disconnected once "Confirm" is pressed. I need to remove the device, then pair a new device again.

This is what I have now, can't even select the codec.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> For the CL06,
> 
> Best regards



Yes, that's what I wanted to point out to others - that message an no.3 - it seems I read it on my CL-06 package not on FiiO web pages.
Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

hoekeat said:


> that is the screen, Q5S will be disconnected once "Confirm" is pressed. I need to remove the device, then pair a new device again.
> 
> This is what I have now, can't even select the codec.


Dear friend,

Try to reset the Q5s by poking the reset button and reconnect?

Best regards


----------



## hongky

Is there any way to check which firmware version installed on Q5S ?

Thanks


----------



## happytorch

hongky said:


> Is there any way to check which firmware version installed on Q5S ?
> 
> Thanks


In the driver panel Windows indicates the firmware version. It was discussed here some time ago.


----------



## Cevisi

I think there is just one firmware ?


----------



## newtophones07

Cevisi said:


> I think there is just one firmware ?



0.37 is the latest.


----------



## micgao

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> For the CL06,
> 
> Best regards



Despite what this picture says, there is definitely back-charging going on when I use the CL06 cable with my devices (Hiby R6, Hidiz AP80, Huawei phone). I'm not talking about the device showing a notification that there is back-charging, the battery drain just happens noticeably faster.

Also, I would like to corroborate what a previous user said about the Hidiz AP80 not detecting the Q5s in Bluetooth pairing mode. Yes, I am doing everything correctly (laptop, phone, and R6 all can detect the Q5s), but the AP80 simply refuses to discover the device regardless of what I do.

It would really be great if these kinks were ironed out for such an expensive device.


----------



## Sonic Defender

micgao said:


> Despite what this picture says, there is definitely back-charging going on when I use the CL06 cable with my devices (Hiby R6, Hidiz AP80, Huawei phone). I'm not talking about the device showing a notification that there is back-charging, the battery drain just happens noticeably faster.
> 
> Also, I would like to corroborate what a previous user said about the Hidiz AP80 not detecting the Q5s in Bluetooth pairing mode. Yes, I am doing everything correctly (laptop, phone, and R6 all can detect the Q5s), but the AP80 simply refuses to discover the device regardless of what I do.
> 
> It would really be great if these kinks were ironed out for such an expensive device.


I wonder if the issue lies with the AP80? I am not sure that we should just assume the fault lies with FiiO. Perhaps the transmitter chip and/or implementation in the AP80 is fundamentally incapable of pairing. That is a possibility as the Bluetooth chip in the Q5s is a very current Qualcomm.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

micgao said:


> Despite what this picture says, there is definitely back-charging going on when I use the CL06 cable with my devices (Hiby R6, Hidiz AP80, Huawei phone). I'm not talking about the device showing a notification that there is back-charging, the battery drain just happens noticeably faster.
> 
> Also, I would like to corroborate what a previous user said about the Hidiz AP80 not detecting the Q5s in Bluetooth pairing mode. Yes, I am doing everything correctly (laptop, phone, and R6 all can detect the Q5s), but the AP80 simply refuses to discover the device regardless of what I do.
> 
> It would really be great if these kinks were ironed out for such an expensive device.


Based on the specs, the AP80 supports Bluetooth 4.0. I am wondering if Q5s' Bluetooth 5.0 might not be interacting well with a Bluetooth 4.0 device. I am curious if you have been successful in paring your AP80 with a Bluetooth 5.0 based device before the Q5s.


----------



## happytorch

newtophones07 said:


> 0.37 is the latest.


I asked fiio twice about the latest firmware. Which at the moment the firmware version is the latest and stable dear fiio did not answer.


----------



## Cevisi

I got 0.32 where to get 0.37


----------



## tolis626

@hoekeat 
To change bluetooth codecs, you need to go into developer settings. In the Fiio app, you can enable and disable codecs. Whatever you have active in there (Be it just one or all of them) is just available to use. But to change the codec that's actively used, you have to go into developer settings on your phone (You have to have the codec enabled in the app first, though!). So try this. Reset your Q5s, pair it with your phone, check with the Fiio app that the codecs you want to use are ticked on (or just leave them all enabled, as it is by default), then exit the Fiio app (if you change anything, restart your Q5s just to be sure), go to your phone settings, under developer settings and find the option for the bluetooth codec. There, among others, you should have LDAC. Choose it, see if it works. It should just cut off for a second, then come back on with LDAC active. If not, then I don't know what's up.

To make things clear though, this is probably not Fiio's fault. Android's audio stack is a mess. Always has been. If it's anything but headphones plugged directly into your phone, you may get weird behavior. But it's an Android thing most of the time, and how it handles bluetooth codec selection is no exception. For example, my OnePlus 3 defaults to LDAC 32/96 for whatever reason (thought LDAC's maximum bit depth was 24?). Sometimes, however, I may get crackling and heavy stuttering. If I turn bluetooth off and on again, it's a flip of a coin whether it will default to LDAC again or go to SBC, but even if it's the latter and I manually switch to LDAC, it will work no problems after that. I also can't get it to default to 24/96. Android is weird like that. I hope Google sorts things out because it's frustrating to use sometimes.


----------



## happytorch

[QUOTE="Cevisi said:


> I got 0.32 where to get 0.37



Several pages ago I uploaded firmware 0.37


----------



## happytorch

https://yadi.sk/d/11f7OfCGYHe3ng


----------



## MarkF786

happytorch said:


> Several pages ago I uploaded firmware 0.37



Where did you get it from, and what's the difference in the new firmware?


----------



## noaid

MarkF786 said:


> Where did you get it from, and what's the difference in the new firmware?


0.32 is buggy, it has reversed channels when playing DSD. You should upgrade to 0.37 or wait some time when Fiio will release some newer one (Fiio promissed this some weeks ago). 
But read here comments about upgrading some pages back - also upgrading has some problems and workaround for them.


----------



## lavii

hi, can somebody confirm if Q5s is working fine with Samsung s10 plus with Bluetooth.
As samsung s10 plus has issues over usb connection want to confirm before buying.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Oct 3, 2019)

tolis626 said:


> @hoekeat
> To change bluetooth codecs, you need to go into developer settings. In the Fiio app, you can enable and disable codecs. Whatever you have active in there (Be it just one or all of them) is just available to use. But to change the codec that's actively used, you have to go into developer settings on your phone (You have to have the codec enabled in the app first, though!). So try this. Reset your Q5s, pair it with your phone, check with the Fiio app that the codecs you want to use are ticked on (or just leave them all enabled, as it is by default), then exit the Fiio app (if you change anything, restart your Q5s just to be sure), go to your phone settings, under developer settings and find the option for the bluetooth codec. There, among others, you should have LDAC. Choose it, see if it works. It should just cut off for a second, then come back on with LDAC active. If not, then I don't know what's up.
> 
> To make things clear though, this is probably not Fiio's fault. Android's audio stack is a mess. Always has been. If it's anything but headphones plugged directly into your phone, you may get weird behavior. But it's an Android thing most of the time, and how it handles bluetooth codec selection is no exception. For example, my OnePlus 3 defaults to LDAC 32/96 for whatever reason (thought LDAC's maximum bit depth was 24?). Sometimes, however, I may get crackling and heavy stuttering. If I turn bluetooth off and on again, it's a flip of a coin whether it will default to LDAC again or go to SBC, but even if it's the latter and I manually switch to LDAC, it will work no problems after that. I also can't get it to default to 24/96. Android is weird like that. I hope Google sorts things out because it's frustrating to use sometimes.



Yes, I hate Android not sticking to whatever I set in Developer Options. Maybe @FiiO can make an extended config section for the Bluetooth codecs in the Q5s app page where you can set sample rate and bit rate for every supported codec and make them stick and not be lost on next BT connect. If I'm listening to 16bit / 44.1 Hz content using LDAC or aptX HD I don't want it to be upsampled. I noticed that when I manually set the correct bit and sample rate there are less cut-offs, audio is more stable because less data is transferred. But I always have to set the correct values in Dev Options... It is easier to default to aptX and forget about Dev Options.

And as I suggested some time ago, I think that Q5 / Q5s should have a separate app for settings, not included in a music player (Fiio Music). For the reasons expressed here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-0beta-is-now-available.881364/#post-14286204


----------



## Cevisi

lavii said:


> hi, can somebody confirm if Q5s is working fine with Samsung s10 plus with Bluetooth.
> As samsung s10 plus has issues over usb connection want to confirm before buying.


Bluetooth works great on s10 and usb too if you use the fiio otg cable that you have to buy separate


----------



## Timoteew

I have a question about the operation of the Q5S - are the amp modules simply power amplifiers with the preamplification being handled by the main body of the unit?


----------



## tracyca

lavii said:


> hi, can somebody confirm if Q5s is working fine with Samsung s10 plus with Bluetooth.
> As samsung s10 plus has issues over usb connection want to confirm before buying.


It works fine with my s10+, no problem with Bluetooth, sound great with my andromeda.


----------



## tolis626

@FiiO 
First off, thanks for taking the actual time to reply to us here in the forums. It really shows that you guys care about the customer, even if you can't always make everyone happy. Just wanted to say this.

Secondly, I had some ideas about improving the usability of the Q5s. Small quality of life things that would go a long way, mostly related to its charging behavior. Don't know if any of these are at all possible, but most don't seem too outlandish for a firmware update.
- Give us the option to disable/enable charging in the Fiio driver app on Windows. Many people use their Q5s with their PCs, and having it charge or having to use optical in all the time isn't the best experience.
- Since I never really understood why you guys didn't use the same system that was on the Q1, that just had a switch for toggling charging on and off, I'd maybe look into the ability to reprogramm the bass boost switch to charging on/off. Or even maybe do it like a "long press the next track button", or "hold the previous track button and press the next track button after". Something like that would be great and would eliminate all charging woes.
- As others have already said, making the equalizer in the Fiio app system wide would be great. I don't really use it all that much, but I like adding bass when watching movies, or I like adding mids to songs that aren't well mixed and have overpowered vocals. Also, if possible, maybe add more functionality to it? Like, more bands or a parametric EQ? Like, maybe have the current one and then an option for an "Advanced EQ".
- Give us the option to customize the RGB light. Maybe let us pick which color corresponds to what. But more importantly, let us change the brightness of the LEDs and the blinking/breathing behavior. I'd much rather have a fainter, static light than a pulsating bright one in the night. Having it off kind of works, but then I don't realize right away when my phone switches to SBC for whatever reason and have to realize that something doesn't sound right.

There's a lot of small tweaks that I suppose would be possible to be made, that would improve the Q5s in meaningful ways. The design, sound quality and features are bang on amazing on this device IMO, but it has some quirks that make it a chore to use sometimes. I'm ok with it, but other people are not and sales are lost because of it. And it's really a shame.

Cheers!


----------



## wangtox

How do we upgrade the firmware on the Q5s? I'm running .32 and I have been looking all over for the update and how to actually do it. I can only find the info on the Q5


----------



## happytorch

wangtox said:


> How do we upgrade the firmware on the Q5s? I'm running .32 and I have been looking all over for the update and how to actually do it. I can only find the info on the Q5



I laid out firmware 0.37 a few posts ago


----------



## wangtox

Thanks. After some googling I figured out how to make this work. Is there a change log anywhere?


----------



## Timoteew

wackoip said:


> This combination really brings the BEST out of Tin Hifi P1 the planar.
> 
> The problem though. It’s drawing A LOT of power from the AP80. I only played a few songs for 20 min and there’s only 72% left on the AP80! I’m sure it’s not the fiio because it didn’t lose much power. I should post this on AP80 thread as well


Sweet portable setup - what MMCX cable is that? Looks like a perfect match for the P1!


----------



## wackoip

Timoteew said:


> Sweet portable setup - what MMCX cable is that? Looks like a perfect match for the P1!


Its the ORB Brilliant Force (Japanese Brand)


----------



## mikroski

There are many posts in this thread about back charging. I never saw any response or suggestion from @FiiO  about this. May I miss anything?
I want to use Q5s as PC DAC only. If @FiiO can't solve this problem, I will not buy it.


----------



## tolis626

mikroski said:


> There are many posts in this thread about back charging. I never saw any response or suggestion from @FiiO  about this. May I miss anything?
> I want to use Q5s as PC DAC only. If @FiiO can't solve this problem, I will not buy it.


What does back charging have to do with using it on a PC? Back charging issues, if any, affect mobile devices only. On the PC you either connect using the optical in (so no charging), or you connect it to your phone via Bluetooth, turn off charging in the Fiio app, long press the play/pause button to turn off the Bluetooth and then connect to your PC via USB. Could be simpler/easier, but it works.


----------



## cleg

*FiiO Q5s — text review by Porta.Fi*​
English: https://porta.fi/fiio-q5s-portable-dac-amp-review-not-only-bluetooth-codecs/
Russian: https://porta.fi/ru/obzor-portativnogo-czap-i-usilitelya-fiio-q5s-ne-tolko-bluetooth-kodeki/


----------



## tracyca

sinquito said:


> Yes it is only 1 decibel, but at least to my ears (this is of course a subjective thing) the bass boost does not sound "right" and the NX4's sounds more natural. Plus I am not talking about 1 dB difference in say a noisy street, trying to compare an hydraulic hammer vs a diesel engine on a bus, I am talking a 1 dB listening on headphones in a quiet room, using the same headphones and music file. Hearing is very sensitive and adaptive. At the night when in bed I can clearly hear the noise floor of the room, which is pretty low. I am sure that at day in the same room I would not be able to make out all those little noise, less on a busy street.
> 
> This is of course just my perception and not a factual thing. Maybe it is just the slope in the Topping is more steep as you say.


----------



## tracyca

Anyone no where I can get a leather case for the q5s.


----------



## Ab10

tracyca said:


> Anyone no where I can get a leather case for the q5s.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000057464569.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.11c54c4dIHxuh4


----------



## lavii

Cevisi said:


> Bluetooth works great on s10 and usb too if you use the fiio otg cable that you have to buy separate



thanks @Cevisi  and @tracyca  for confirming, Bluetooth works well but usb connects and disconnects immediately. May i know which usb otg cable you are referring


----------



## Ab10

lavii said:


> May i know which usb otg cable you are referring



https://fiio.com/productinfo/53850.html


----------



## FiiO

tolis626 said:


> @FiiO
> First off, thanks for taking the actual time to reply to us here in the forums. It really shows that you guys care about the customer, even if you can't always make everyone happy. Just wanted to say this.
> 
> Secondly, I had some ideas about improving the usability of the Q5s. Small quality of life things that would go a long way, mostly related to its charging behavior. Don't know if any of these are at all possible, but most don't seem too outlandish for a firmware update.
> ...


Dear friend,

If I understand correctly, the functions you mentioned are all supported in FiiO Music APP-Bluetooth device control-FiiO Q5s:







Best regards


----------



## FiiO

mikroski said:


> There are many posts in this thread about back charging. I never saw any response or suggestion from @FiiO  about this. May I miss anything?
> I want to use Q5s as PC DAC only. If @FiiO can't solve this problem, I will not buy it.


Dear friend,

You could switch the charge option of the Q5s to off in the FiiO Music app for help instead.

Best regards


----------



## Timoteew (Oct 8, 2019)

Bliss.


----------



## petrovsky13 (Oct 8, 2019)

Timoteew said:


> Bliss.



Enough to drive P1s properly? Someone has been stating that the output of Q5s is not sufficient to drive those adequately


----------



## tolis626

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> If I understand correctly, the functions you mentioned are all supported in FiiO Music APP-Bluetooth device control-FiiO Q5s:
> 
> ...


Well, mostly yes. But when I want to use the Q5s on my PC without it charging, I have to go through the tedious process of connecting to my phone via bluetooth, then disabling charging, disconnecting from bluetooth and then connecting to my PC. Having a hardware button shortcut would be infinitely better. Also, the only kind of control we have over the RGB indicator is turning it on or off, nothing else. Finally, the EQ available a) is basic at best and b) doesn't work with LDAC, that most people are gonna want to use their Q5s with when going wireless, or USB/optical


----------



## Timoteew (Oct 8, 2019)

petrovsky13 said:


> Enough to drive P1s properly? Someone has been staying that the output of Q5s is not sufficient to drive those adequately


Single ended the Q5S definitely cannot drive the Tin P1 satisfactorily. Balanced however, I would say so, but there is a caveat I should mention. When the bass boost is active the Q5S limits the maximum output volume in high gain to the max in low gain. This means that if you're using the bass boost then there's no benefit to using high gain at all. This is fine for _most_ music, but if you listen to classical or jazz then often the P1 demands high gain, in which case you can't use the bass boost. So in short, if you don't use the bass boost, then yes the Q5S has enough power to drive the Tin P1 in pretty much all cases.

I don't really find this to be a problem however as I don't use the bass boost often, and when I do it tends to be for music that doesn't need high gain anyway, whereas for classical/jazz I prefer the unadulterated P1 sound.


----------



## Sonic Defender

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could switch the charge option of the Q5s to off in the FiiO Music app for help instead.
> 
> Best regards


Can FiiO please try to update things so that if you set the charge option to off that the setting remains in memory. As it is you have to turn it off each time. Not that huge an issue, but it would be great to not need to do it every time. Thanks.


----------



## Sonic Defender

tolis626 said:


> Well, mostly yes. But when I want to use the Q5s on my PC without it charging, I have to go through the tedious process of connecting to my phone via bluetooth, then disabling charging, disconnecting from bluetooth and then connecting to my PC. Having a hardware button shortcut would be infinitely better. Also, the only kind of control we have over the RGB indicator is turning it on or off, nothing else. Finally, the EQ available a) is basic at best and b) doesn't work with LDAC, that most people are gonna want to use their Q5s with when going wireless, or USB/optical


Just get another music player like Neutron or ONKYO HF Player. Both have good equalizers that work with whatever codec.


----------



## tolis626

Sonic Defender said:


> Just get another music player like Neutron or ONKYO HF Player. Both have good equalizers that work with whatever codec.


Nah, I mostly don't care about EQ for my music. If I'm to use EQ, it'll probably be with movies etc. Still, it would've been nice to have a better EQ on board for people that use it, even if it's not for me. Not a must though.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Sonic Defender said:


> Can FiiO please try to update things so that if you set the charge option to off that the setting remains in memory. As it is you have to turn it off each time. Not that huge an issue, but it would be great to not need to do it every time. Thanks.



This wouldn't work because theoretically you could end up with a completely discharged battery and that charge switch being "off" the unit will be dead. But on the other hand when the unit is not powered, the software setting of "charge off" can be inactive and you could start charging with unit off. 
Assigning a hardware button to "charging on/off" as @tolis626 suggested is a great ideea, but please leave the "Bass" switch alone...  I like it and I use it often with older thinner-sounding albums. A long press on the BT "previous" button would be best for this.

@FiiO is it possible to assign a long press on the Bluetooth "Previous" button for "charging on/off" setting in a future firmware?


----------



## tolis626

KopaneDePooj said:


> This wouldn't work because theoretically you could end up with a completely discharged battery and that charge switch being "off" the unit will be dead. But on the other hand when the unit is not powered, the software setting of "charge off" can be inactive and you could start charging with unit off.
> Assigning a hardware button to "charging on/off" as @tolis626 suggested is a great ideea, but please leave the "Bass" switch alone...  I like it and I use it often with older thinner-sounding albums. A long press on the BT "previous" button would be best for this.
> 
> @FiiO is it possible to assign a long press on the Bluetooth "Previous" button for "charging on/off" setting in a future firmware?


Hahahaha I ain't touching your switch. 

What I wanted to do with it was maybe have it be configurable. Like, have an option to do it either by long pressing the previous track button, the previous+next track buttons together, or have the bass switch be a charging switch. That would be the best option IMO. At least, if such a thing is even possible, but I can't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## noaid

KopaneDePooj said:


> Assigning a hardware button to "charging on/off" as @tolis626 suggested is a great ideea, but please leave the "Bass" switch alone...  I like it and I use it often with older thinner-sounding albums.


Bass switch is terrible sounding for me, it raises even lower middles and result is humming bass. Better option is player equalizer and raise only under 200Hz, for instance in UAPP you can switch it on/off if not bitperfect playing.
@FiiO Maybe it would be good idea for next firmware to have this frequency for bass switch configurable in Fiio Music if it is possible - this would improve bass sound quality a lot. Currently it is set to 1kHz - this is too high.


----------



## Sonic Defender

KopaneDePooj said:


> This wouldn't work because theoretically you could end up with a completely discharged battery and that charge switch being "off" the unit will be dead. But on the other hand when the unit is not powered, the software setting of "charge off" can be inactive and you could start charging with unit off.
> Assigning a hardware button to "charging on/off" as @tolis626 suggested is a great ideea, but please leave the "Bass" switch alone...  I like it and I use it often with older thinner-sounding albums. A long press on the BT "previous" button would be best for this.
> 
> @FiiO is it possible to assign a long press on the Bluetooth "Previous" button for "charging on/off" setting in a future firmware?


I'm not sure what is worse, I still think I would rather have a setting that remains and turns off charging. If people forget to do this manually, every time, eventually the battery will be useless and not be able to hold a charge. That is what happens to batteries that are always full, I have seen it several times. We have battery level indicators so that we could see if the battery was getting close to discharged and then turn on charging. I am asking for a solution that might work for the units currently produced so a new hardware switch will not help them, but a software/firmware fix would.


----------



## tracyca

Looking forward to buying a AM3D amp module if they ever in stock.


----------



## FiiO

Sonic Defender said:


> Can FiiO please try to update things so that if you set the charge option to off that the setting remains in memory. As it is you have to turn it off each time. Not that huge an issue, but it would be great to not need to do it every time. Thanks.


Dear friend,

We have reported to the engineer for assessing about that.

Thanks for your kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## maxngck

Sonic Defender said:


> I'm not sure what is worse, I still think I would rather have a setting that remains and turns off charging. If people forget to do this manually, every time, eventually the battery will be useless and not be able to hold a charge. That is what happens to batteries that are always full, I have seen it several times. We have battery level indicators so that we could see if the battery was getting close to discharged and then turn on charging. I am asking for a solution that might work for the units currently produced so a new hardware switch will not help them, but a software/firmware fix would.



I suppose the top request here is to off the back charging. I think this can be incorporated into the selection button (e.g. by long press to manually off the charging function) using firmware update.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

noaid said:


> Bass switch is terrible sounding for me, it raises even lower middles and result is humming bass. Better option is player equalizer and raise only under 200Hz, for instance in UAPP you can switch it on/off if not bitperfect playing.
> @FiiO Maybe it would be good idea for next firmware to have this frequency for bass switch configurable in Fiio Music if it is possible - this would improve bass sound quality a lot. Currently it is set to 1kHz - this is too high.



For my usage, I like it how it is implemented. I use it only when I need warmer sound and to take the edge off vocals. So the fact that it adds body to lower mids is good for me. But yeah - configurable shelf would be best.


----------



## kaushama

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We have reported to the engineer for assessing about that.
> 
> ...



@FiiO Any news about new firmware?


----------



## Sonic Defender

maxngck said:


> I suppose the top request here is to off the back charging. I think this can be incorporated into the selection button (e.g. by long press to manually off the charging function) using firmware update.


Sounds plausible, yes I like the idea of incorporating things in this way. Lets hope that it is possible.


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, quick question. Has anyone used the Q5s with Audeze headphones? I mean, like the LCD-2C or similar, not their very efficient stuff. If yes, how does the combo work? An Audeze is among the things I want to buy, but I'm unsure whether it'd play properly from the Q5s. If not, I'll probably look into a desktop setup first!


----------



## WINTEX

The latest firmware is 0.39 right? Cause that what i see in Revision section in Fiio control panel.


----------



## kaushama

WINTEX said:


> The latest firmware is 0.39 right? Cause that what i see in Revision section in Fiio control panel.


There is 0.39 too? What we are known as the latest been 0.37 which had been posted here by a member. I see Fiio is bit silent on new firmware release while they continue to develop it. @FiiO Please update us what is the progress? Someone who has 0.39 file please post it here.


----------



## Cevisi

Is it normal that there is a soft ground hiss that does not get louder or quieter when i change the volume. Its the same whit all iems or headphones. Bluetooth or wired. Am1 am3e and am3d


----------



## bflat

Cevisi said:


> Is it normal that there is a soft ground hiss that does not get louder or quieter when i change the volume. Its the same whit all iems or headphones. Bluetooth or wired. Am1 am3e and am3d



Depends on your headphones/IEM. My 4 ohm Wraith hiss really loud on AM3D even when playing music. On the AM3E, it's much less but can still hear it when music isn't playing. This is regardless of source (BT or DAC). The noise is from the amp modules. I suspect anything over 16 ohms should silent on AM3E. Not sure about AM3D.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Thank god I don't have any interest in IEMs. I would really not enjoy all the matching issues and after reading many, many posts from IEM users over the years, matching issues are extremely common.


----------



## MarkF786

Why is FiIO firmware only available from shady back allies on the Internet?


----------



## Cevisi

MarkF786 said:


> Why is FiIO firmware only available from shady back allies on the Internet?


*out of russia who joint here to post it and never postet on some other thread


----------



## bflat

MarkF786 said:


> Why is FiIO firmware only available from shady back allies on the Internet?



The official word from the Fiio rep on the thread is that the firmware update has not been released yet. Downloading any unofficial firmware package from unofficial sources is highly risky. When the official firmware is released and available on the Fiio website, I'm sure we will hear about it. If you look at all of the other Fiio official firmware announcements, it's very obvious on Headfi and their website. There is absolutely zero backdoor ways of getting official production firmware from Fiio.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Seriously, why on earth would anybody take such a risk? What major problem is so dire that a firmware update just has to happen outside of the official channels? I think the Q5s is already a very stable (if imperfect) product.


----------



## fsi22 (Oct 11, 2019)

bflat said:


> Depends on your headphones/IEM. My 4 ohm Wraith hiss really loud on AM3D even when playing music. On the AM3E, it's much less but can still hear it when music isn't playing. This is regardless of source (BT or DAC). The noise is from the amp modules. I suspect anything over 16 ohms should silent on AM3E. Not sure about AM3D.



I have a Valkyrie and have been looking for a BT dac, it's interesting to hear that the Q5S isn't completely silent, BTR3 is alright but tanks out at higher volume level, lots distortion and isn't completely hiss free. The only portable option that has a black background and no distortion, so far, has been the Apple dongle.


----------



## bflat

fsi22 said:


> I have a Valkyrie and have been looking for a BT dac, it's interesting to hear that the Q5S isn't completely silent, BTR3 is alright but tanks out at higher volume level, lots distortion and isn't completely hiss free. The only portable option that has a black background and no distortion, so far, has been the Apple dongle.



Per spec Valkyrie is less sensitive than Wraith but has lower input impedance so you will likely hear background hiss. However we are talking 3 or 4 ohm input impedance so not sure if any DAC or amp is going to be completely silent. My WM1z with Ultimate K-Mod is nearly silent, but there is "something" that I don't hear when I unplug.


----------



## digititus

Cevisi said:


> *out of russia who joint here to post it and never postet on some other thread


Oh no! My DAC got hacked! You guys watch too much TV.


----------



## bflat

digititus said:


> Oh no! My DAC got hacked! You guys watch too much TV.



No, your PC got hacked when you downloaded the fw file and unpacked it. Or you bricked your DAC trying to update a corrupted bin file.


----------



## digititus

Cevisi said:


> *out of russia who joint here to post it and never postet on some other thread





bflat said:


> No, your PC got hacked when you downloaded the fw file and unpacked it. Or you bricked your DAC trying to update a corrupted bin file.


Quite right. However, the insinuation was because the provider of the unofficial firmware was from Russia, therefore....
If Fiio provide verifiable downloads of firmware (SHA/MD5 hash) that would be great. Oh, wait. They don't.


----------



## xenoVa

Anyone tried the Q5s with Focal elegia? Does this pairing sound good?


----------



## bflat

digititus said:


> If Fiio provide verifiable downloads of firmware (SHA/MD5 hash) that would be great. Oh, wait. They don't.



That is more of a practice of open source code which Fiio is not. Name one DAC or DAP vendor that allows open distribution of their firmware and provides hash values to confirm source. Stop picking on Fiio. Waiting until production release directly form their support website is secure enough.


----------



## digititus

bflat said:


> That is more of a practice of open source code which Fiio is not. Name one DAC or DAP vendor that allows open distribution of their firmware and provides hash values to confirm source. Stop picking on Fiio. Waiting until production release directly form their support website is secure enough.


I'm not picking on Fiio. Just showing that generally insecurity of distributed software is not a geographical problem.


----------



## digititus

bflat said:


> Waiting until production release directly form their support website is secure enough.


Is it?


----------



## bflat

digititus said:


> I'm not picking on Fiio. Just showing that generally insecurity of distributed software is not a geographical problem.



That's cool. Definitely agree with you there.



digititus said:


> Is it?



It's all personal choice at the end of the day, but it is for me. However, I do exclusively use VMs whenever I update firmware on devices where the installers are not digitally signed.


----------



## TonySunshine

If anyone is looking to pick up a Q5s I have an almost new one for sale
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-fiio-q5s.916600/


----------



## bflat

Back on topic for audio, I remembered I still have a coax cable back when I had the Q5 and just tried this out on the Q5s and my SU-1 DDC. Very clean sound without harshness or glare. I would choose coax over USB for wired, assuming you have a good coax source.


----------



## fsi22

bflat said:


> Per spec Valkyrie is less sensitive than Wraith but has lower input impedance so you will likely hear background hiss. However we are talking 3 or 4 ohm input impedance so not sure if any DAC or amp is going to be completely silent. My WM1z with Ultimate K-Mod is nearly silent, but there is "something" that I don't hear when I unplug.




Apple's dongle is silent. Odac is as well, but that's not portable. I have an LG V30, will try it on that.

Sorry, what do  you mean by last sentence?


----------



## bflat

fsi22 said:


> Apple's dongle is silent. Odac is as well, but that's not portable. I have an LG V30, will try it on that.
> 
> Sorry, what do  you mean by last sentence?



by "something", I mean that I think it is silent, but as soon as I unplug, there is complete silence that is subtle, but noticeably lower than plugged in. As for your comparisons, it sounds like you should be OK with the AM3E, but I'm pretty sure AM3D will hiss at a decent level.


----------



## fsi22

bflat said:


> by "something", I mean that I think it is silent, but as soon as I unplug, there is complete silence that is subtle, but noticeably lower than plugged in. As for your comparisons, it sounds like you should be OK with the AM3E, but I'm pretty sure AM3D will hiss at a decent level.




Got it, thanks for explanation.


----------



## xenoVa

Probably it has been asked many times but I gonna ask too: xDsd vs Q5s , which one sounds better?


----------



## Sonic Defender

atahanuz said:


> Probably it has been asked many times but I gonna ask too: xDsd vs Q5s , which one sounds better?


There is no answer, it will depend on who you ask. Yes it has been asked many times and there seems to be a split in preferences. If you can buy them from Amazon and keep the one that you like most. Frankly I know for absolute certain that they will both sound very good. The features and design start to become a factor I feel. I actually put a fair amount of stock in having amp modules that can be changed. I also like having inputs for a 4.4mm balanced cable as it seems that as a standard it has gained the needed momentum that it is now a robust standard (starting to see support for it quite broadly now). Anyway, both are great, no better, just slight signature differences, that type of thing.


----------



## happytorch

Cevisi said:


> *out of russia who joint here to post it and never postet on some other thread


Here in Russia, when they give you firmware for a problem device, they usually say thank you for those who did this firmware really needed to fix the problem with DSD. And for some reason you see everywhere some kind of conspiracy)))
 I already explained how I received this firmware from FIIO, and if this explanation doesn’t suit you, do not download or update it.
In Russia, we have a good saying "there are no givers, there are those who badly ask."


----------



## Cevisi

happytorch said:


> Here in Russia, when they give you firmware for a problem device, they usually say thank you for those who did this firmware really needed to fix the problem with DSD. And for some reason you see everywhere some kind of conspiracy)))
> I already explained how I received this firmware from FIIO, and if this explanation doesn’t suit you, do not download or update it.
> In Russia, we have a good saying "there are no givers, there are those who badly ask."


Nothing against russia i like you guys. But you peps have to many many many many hackers to trust sry dont take it personal. Even my best friend says dont get it and he is a russian hacker too


----------



## KaiFi

Anyone else completely unable to access the settings for the Q5s through the Fiio app? It just always says "disonnected" for me and I can never access it, even though the player works so clearly the bluetooth connection is fine, but when I click "Fiio BT Control" it just says "disconnected" and won't load the settings page.


----------



## fsi22 (Oct 14, 2019)

KaiFi said:


> Anyone else completely unable to access the settings for the Q5s through the Fiio app? It just always says "disonnected" for me and I can never access it, even though the player works so clearly the bluetooth connection is fine, but when I click "Fiio BT Control" it just says "disconnected" and won't load the settings page.



Happened to me on the BTR3. If you're on Android, try clearing cache and storage, that fixed it for me.


----------



## wangtox

I get slight background hiss ONLY when I enable Bluetooth as a source. USB has been dead quiet on my JH Audio Roxanne's. Doesn't seem amp based if it happens when you turn on Bluetooth. Maybe something that can be fixed with firmware?


----------



## noaid

happytorch said:


> Here in Russia, when they give you firmware for a problem device, they usually say thank you for those who did this firmware really needed to fix the problem with DSD. And for some reason you see everywhere some kind of conspiracy)))
> I already explained how I received this firmware from FIIO, and if this explanation doesn’t suit you, do not download or update it.
> In Russia, we have a good saying "there are no givers, there are those who badly ask."


I totally agree. Guys, you should be glad that somebody gave this to the public because Fiio is unable to do it. Version 0.32 has serious bug when playing DSD and this v0.37 solves this bug. Source is Fiio which sent this fw to @happytorch  and because Fiio was not able to publish this fw until now Happytorch gave it to us here. 

I was also discussing this problem with Fiio support but they had no sollution for me and in the end I had to tell them the problem is the fw version but they did not send me the correct one. Looks like Fiio ignores our real problems caused by wrong FW until now.

This thing was discussed here some pages ago so plese try to read and you will see. FW from Happytorch is perfect and fully working at least for me. I recommend to anybody with fw 0.32. Fiio probably sent whole initial batch with this wrong fw to the dealers and there is lot of user with fw 0.32 and they don't know it is bad.

Thank you Happytorch you saved me and I am very grateful for it because otherwise I would have to return my Q5s to the dealer within waranty.


----------



## FiiO

KaiFi said:


> Anyone else completely unable to access the settings for the Q5s through the Fiio app? It just always says "disonnected" for me and I can never access it, even though the player works so clearly the bluetooth connection is fine, but when I click "Fiio BT Control" it just says "disconnected" and won't load the settings page.


Dear friend,

You were connecting the Q5s to the iphone or Android device?

Best regards


----------



## wangtox

Another thing that I'm noticing is that when this device is connected and powered on for a long period of time. IE when on my desk during work hours. The sound quality starts to degrade and a simple power off then back on fixes it.


----------



## Cevisi

wangtox said:


> Another thing that I'm noticing is that when this device is connected and powered on for a long period of time. IE when on my desk during work hours. The sound quality starts to degrade and a simple power off then back on fixes it.


I had the same feeling but i thought it was some mind tricks


----------



## KaiFi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You were connecting the Q5s to the iphone or Android device?
> 
> Best regards



I'm using iOS. It could connect and play music, but when I press "Fiio BT Control", the Q5s was listed there, but as "disconnected" and when I pressed the icon I could not get to any of the settings.


----------



## wangtox

Cevisi said:


> I had the same feeling but i thought it was some mind tricks



Oh someone saw my post! I feel like I have been talking to myself for the most part on this thread as FiiO doesn't seem to respond to any of my concerns about this product.


----------



## Cevisi

wangtox said:


> Oh someone saw my post! I feel like I have been talking to myself for the most part on this thread as FiiO doesn't seem to respond to any of my concerns about this product.


I feel you


----------



## noaid

wangtox said:


> Another thing that I'm noticing is that when this device is connected and powered on for a long period of time. IE when on my desk during work hours. The sound quality starts to degrade and a simple power off then back on fixes it.


Will you please specify more? To what it is connected, how connected, how long, if you are playing something, what you are playing (format).


----------



## wangtox

noaid said:


> Will you please specify more? To what it is connected, how connected, how long, if you are playing something, what you are playing (format).



When I'm listening in this situation, My Q5s is connected direct to my desktop computer via USB and I'm either listening to Tidal or Amazon Music. I have to take phone calls throughout the day so I will pause my music and leave the device on, sometimes it can go a couple of hours before I go back to listen. When this happens I find the audio very harsh and glaring but once I power it off and power it back on again all is fixed.


----------



## WINTEX (Oct 17, 2019)

I should say that i have hiss on Q5S with FH7. I'm still using am3e though. Is it normal? Its ok when i'm listening to normal music, but i bough it for classics and it irritates a lot. Also using LC-4.4D.
Will AM3D help me here?


----------



## noaid

wangtox said:


> When I'm listening in this situation, My Q5s is connected direct to my desktop computer via USB and I'm either listening to Tidal or Amazon Music. I have to take phone calls throughout the day so I will pause my music and leave the device on, sometimes it can go a couple of hours before I go back to listen. When this happens I find the audio very harsh and glaring but once I power it off and power it back on again all is fixed.


Tidal is played by browser or application? If application do you have Tidal setting as exclusive? If you use Q5s as Windows default device do you have volume in windows the same level all the time? Best is max. Also it depends on windows sound device advanced settings - to which sample rate it is resampled.
High quality PC audio is not simple plug and play. I dont think problem is in Q5s, probably somewhere in changed conditions or setting in Windows. By switching off/on you may also reset something in Windows.
If connection would be BT then I can imagine switching between BT codec.

I will watch it in the future. Until now I never noticed degradation in time but very often different perception in my head, mostly when I am tired.


----------



## Cevisi

No 


WINTEX said:


> I should say that i have hiss on Q5S with FH7. I'm still using am3e though. Is it normal? Its ok when i'm listening to normal music, but i bough it for classics and it irritates a lot. Also using LC-4.4D.
> Will AM3D help me here?


No it hisses whit am3d too. That hiss and that the eq on ldac dont work kills it for me.


----------



## Towa

I just got my Q5S and it's awesome but I'm having trouble connecting to my Samsung S10+ with this otg cable  
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_5chQDbX1DXD79

  It will connect and say its charging from the phone and also trigger UAPP prompt but it won't play music through the q5s...  Anybody have any recommendations for otg cables that will work? Also maybe one that won't drain my phone battery...


----------



## Cevisi

Towa said:


> I just got my Q5S and it's awesome but I'm having trouble connecting to my Samsung S10+ with this otg cable
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_5chQDbX1DXD79
> 
> It will connect and say its charging from the phone and also trigger UAPP prompt but it won't play music through the q5s...  Anybody have any recommendations for otg cables that will work? Also maybe one that won't drain my phone battery...


The fiio otg cable works but it has angled connectors. I have the s10+ too whit the same problem on my s8 or s9 it works whit every otg cable


----------



## Towa

Cevisi said:


> The fiio otg cable works but it has angled connectors. I have the s10+ too whit the same problem on my s8 or s9 it works whit every otg cable



So I was able to get that cable to work, but it's a bit weird. I had to plug it into my phone first then turn on the q5s and then plug it in... But it's working now. Still need to figure out the battery charging problem. Are there any workarounds?


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

Towa said:


> I just got my Q5S and it's awesome but I'm having trouble connecting to my Samsung S10+ with this otg cable
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_5chQDbX1DXD79
> 
> It will connect and say its charging from the phone and also trigger UAPP prompt but it won't play music through the q5s...  Anybody have any recommendations for otg cables that will work? Also maybe one that won't drain my phone battery...





Towa said:


> I just got my Q5S and it's awesome but I'm having trouble connecting to my Samsung S10+ with this otg cable
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_5chQDbX1DXD79
> 
> It will connect and say its charging from the phone and also trigger UAPP prompt but it won't play music through the q5s...  Anybody have any recommendations for otg cables that will work? Also maybe one that won't drain my phone battery...


This topic has been discussed many times now. Please search through this thread if you want to learn more about turning off usb charging while connecting to your phone using the otg cable you've bought from Amazon.

The option to turn off usb charging is via the Bluetooth Control option provided within the Fiio Music app. Make sure to get to the Bluetooth Control option from the Fiio music app to connect to the Q5s via bluetooth first and then turn off usb charging before connecting your phone to the Q5s via bluetooth. I am sure Fiio will eventually put up this instruction in their Q5s FAQs on their website. Good luck.


----------



## micgao

Towa said:


> So I was able to get that cable to work, but it's a bit weird. I had to plug it into my phone first then turn on the q5s and then plug it in... But it's working now. Still need to figure out the battery charging problem. Are there any workarounds?



The workaround if you don't want to disable charging completely is to turn on the Q5s first, then plug in the cable, then plug cable to phone.


----------



## JAC151

Headphonia published their review - https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q5s-review/5/


----------



## FiiO

FiiO releases the new system firmware v0.39 for Q5s>> Click here


----------



## WINTEX

FiiO said:


> FiiO releases the new system firmware v0.39 for Q5s>> Click here


Have that since the begining. Ordered a month ago. Still no equalizer over ldac, you can not access settings of q5s if connected via USB. Hissy, so no piano listening.


----------



## noaid

FW 0.39 is 2 months old - 26.8.2019. 
It is not the one advertised here  a month ago. 
But still better then nothing. 

@FiiO please, what does it mean?      4. Improved the DAC configuration;

Thank you


----------



## JAC151

@FiiO do you have to use Windows to upgrade the firmware?  The PDF instructions in your link imply so.  Is there any way to do this via the iOS app or a Mac?


----------



## wangtox

@FiiO can you please address my issues with an audible hiss when switching over to Bluetooth audio? None of the other sources do this..


----------



## xenoVa

I am deciding between the ifi xDsd and Q5s.

 xDsd has only one, the singled ended output while Q5s has many outputs. Actually I am not a fan of this, I don't like multiple options because it causes dilemma and confusion.

With xDsd, I gonna use my headphone's stock 3.5mm cable and that's it. That's the best you can get from the device. But with Q5s, I will always think like "Better sound possible with 2.5m and 4.4mm outputs??"  At some point I am going to have to buy new cables of my headphone (spend $$$) with these outputs.

Same thing with the alternative amp modules of the Q5s. I will be tempted (forced ?) to buy all of them and I will never ensure which one sounds the best.

I am shifting towards the xDsd because it is ready to use at its sole and full potential out of the box. I don't like tweaking my product.

Who else thinks like me?


----------



## tolis626

Does anyone else have problems with the new firmware file? I downloaded the firmware rar from the link above, but I can't decompress it. It says that it cannot be opened as a compressed file. I'm using 7-zip.


----------



## Towa

tolis626 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with the new firmware file? I downloaded the firmware rar from the link above, but I can't decompress it. It says that it cannot be opened as a compressed file. I'm using 7-zip.



I had zero issues unpacking with 7zip... Maybe try to re-download the file


----------



## tolis626

Towa said:


> I had zero issues unpacking with 7zip... Maybe try to re-download the file


I did. 4 times. I also tried on my phone and got the same problem.


----------



## Towa

Maybe try unpacking with a different program


----------



## tolis626

Towa said:


> Maybe try unpacking with a different program


Nope, nothing works. 

Can you try to download it now from the Fiio page and see if it unpacks for you? Because trying with 2 different browsers, 2 different devices and different decompression apps yields no results for me. Maybe the file in the link got corrupted?


----------



## Towa

tolis626 said:


> Nope, nothing works.
> 
> Can you try to download it now from the Fiio page and see if it unpacks for you? Because trying with 2 different browsers, 2 different devices and different decompression apps yields no results for me. Maybe the file in the link got corrupted?



I would but I'm currently at work, if you are still having trouble by the time I get off I can upload the file for you directly.


----------



## Cevisi

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q5s-fiio-releases-the-new-system-firmware-v0-39-for-q5s.917328/


tolis626 said:


> Nope, nothing works.
> 
> Can you try to download it now from the Fiio page and see if it unpacks for you? Because trying with 2 different browsers, 2 different devices and different decompression apps yields no results for me. Maybe the file in the link got corrupted?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q5s-fiio-releases-the-new-system-firmware-v0-39-for-q5s.917328/




They got problems too on this thread and solved it


----------



## tolis626 (Oct 19, 2019)

Towa said:


> I would but I'm currently at work, if you are still having trouble by the time I get off I can upload the file for you directly.


You're the man. Appreciate it!

I haven't got it to work so far.


Cevisi said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q5s-fiio-releases-the-new-system-firmware-v0-39-for-q5s.917328/
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q5s-fiio-releases-the-new-system-firmware-v0-39-for-q5s.917328/
> ...


Not the sort of problem I'm having though. My problem is unpacking the .rar file for some reason. I know how to do the firmware upgrade (it's finnicky sometimes), but without the upgraded firmware file I can't do anything. Thanks anyway mate!

PS : Tried a third decompression app and it worked. Strange, this was the first time 7-zip failed me. Oh well, I upgraded, so there's that. Thank you both guys!


----------



## JAC151

Towa said:


> I would but I'm currently at work, if you are still having trouble by the time I get off I can upload the file for you directly.



When I download the firmware installer tool from FiiO’s linked website (the second link) onto a Windows 10 machine it downloads in a .rar format and Windows says it cannot open it, did you encounter this?  Sorry, I don’t often use Windows.


----------



## tolis626

JAC151 said:


> When I download the firmware installer tool from FiiO’s linked website (the second link) onto a Windows 10 machine it downloads in a .rar format and Windows says it cannot open it, did you encounter this?  Sorry, I don’t often use Windows.


Windows explorer can't open the file. 7-zip can't either. You need a specialized rar app it seems. Maybe WinRAR would work? I used a random RAR app from the Play Store on my phone and it got the job done.


----------



## Cevisi

I did it whit winrar nonproblems at all


----------



## Towa

tolis626 said:


> You're the man. Appreciate it!
> 
> I haven't got it to work so far.
> 
> ...



No problem glad you got it sorted!


----------



## Towa

JAC151 said:


> When I download the firmware installer tool from FiiO’s linked website (the second link) onto a Windows 10 machine it downloads in a .rar format and Windows says it cannot open it, did you encounter this?  Sorry, I don’t often use Windows.



Yeah you have to download  a program to unpack the file. Either 7zip or winrar will work


----------



## bgtip

atahanuz said:


> I am deciding between the ifi xDsd and Q5s.
> 
> xDsd has only one, the singled ended output while Q5s has many outputs. Actually I am not a fan of this, I don't like multiple options because it causes dilemma and confusion.
> 
> ...


I think like you. I have Q5s only because I was tempted by the THX amp module (which I still don't have). The balanced output sounds different, not necessarily better. It is true that I had to buy balanced cables for my IEMs and headphones but they were not expensive. Ultimately it's the best if you can try all options for yourself, and then decide.


----------



## bflat

atahanuz said:


> I am deciding between the ifi xDsd and Q5s.
> 
> xDsd has only one, the singled ended output while Q5s has many outputs. Actually I am not a fan of this, I don't like multiple options because it causes dilemma and confusion.
> 
> ...



The xDSD headphone out is both 3.5mm balanced TRRS and unbalanced TRS so you have the same "problem". In fact it's worse because 3.5mm TRRS is the least common balanced plug compared to 2.5mm or 4.4mm. Per xDSD manual, best sound quality is balanced TRRS.


----------



## lavii

@FiiO 

I am not able to install, when I reconnect red light does not light up.
I followed the steps correctly what am I missing here?

"step 7. Disconnect the Q5s from the computer,then reconnect it(the same USB port). After that the Q5s will automatically install the firmware and the red indicator(the one infront of the ‘coax’ mark) will light up."


----------



## MarkF786

KaiFi said:


> I'm using iOS. It could connect and play music, but when I press "Fiio BT Control", the Q5s was listed there, but as "disconnected" and when I pressed the icon I could not get to any of the settings.



BT Control on IOS has been broken ever since the Q5s was released.  I went back & forth with their support on it for weeks without any fix.  My older Q5 continues to work fine with BT Control.

I was just cursing FiiO about this last night since the battery on my Q5s unexpectedly died; without BT Control working, there's no easy way to even check the battery level.


----------



## xenoVa

Can someone compare the sound quality of M11 (Pro or not) vs Q5s ? thanks


----------



## happytorch

atahanuz said:


> Can someone compare the sound quality of M11 (Pro or not) vs Q5s ? thanks


Compared to the q5s (AM3E), the m11 sounds a bit easier across the entire range, with less detail and less bass control. The sound of Q5s with the AM3D module does not make sense to compare with the M11, this is a completely different level.


----------



## FiiO

lavii said:


> @FiiO
> 
> I am not able to install, when I reconnect red light does not light up.
> I followed the steps correctly what am I missing here?
> ...


Dear friend,

You could check again the firmware version after reconnecting the Q5s first. Is it 0.39 now?

Best regards


----------



## MarkF786

I installed the latest firmware yesterday and it fixed the issue with BT Control on IOS devices.


----------



## newtophones07

Firmware V0.39 appears to have broken the ability to turn the battery charge OFF in Bluetooth settings.  The software switch is in the off position, but as soon as I connect the Q5s by otg micro B cable, or to my desktop the Q5s will draw a charge from either my phone or desktop.  Yes I have tried the previous hack steps. @FiiO Is it possible to downgrade back to 0.37 without bricking the device?


----------



## Cevisi

Here we go again


----------



## bflat

Anybody get 96 kHz working on optical? For me I get nothing - no sound, but the rate indicator shows yellow.


----------



## FiiO

bflat said:


> Anybody get 96 kHz working on optical? For me I get nothing - no sound, but the rate indicator shows yellow.


Dear friend,

Please check whether the volume is too low? Or check via other 96kHz file? I checked again just now and 96kHz work in optical input for Q5s fine.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

newtophones07 said:


> Firmware V0.39 appears to have broken the ability to turn the battery charge OFF in Bluetooth settings.  The software switch is in the off position, but as soon as I connect the Q5s by otg micro B cable, or to my desktop the Q5s will draw a charge from either my phone or desktop.  Yes I have tried the previous hack steps. @FiiO Is it possible to downgrade back to 0.37 without bricking the device?


Dear friend,

The charge on/off option is for USB DAC function in computer. When using with Android mobile phone, you could try our CL06 or ML06 for help. And yes you could downgrade to previous firmware if you prefer.

Best regards


----------



## tolis626

bflat said:


> Anybody get 96 kHz working on optical? For me I get nothing - no sound, but the rate indicator shows yellow.


Working just fine on my end. In fact I mainly use mine with optical 24/96kHz on my PC because I can't be bothered to go through the procedure of turning off charging. Just make sure your cable is all the way in, optical connections are sometimes finnicky. Also, the Fiio adapter doesn't click in place like a normal 3.5mm jack, so you have to make sure it stays where it's supposed to be.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Can anyone else check if the charging OFF setting works with the new firmware when connected to PC?


----------



## Timoteew (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone know whether the Q5S stands any chance at all of driving the 600 ohm Beyerdynamic T1? Drives HD800S satisfactorily from the balanced output but I suspect the T1 might be pushing it...


----------



## newtophones07

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The charge on/off option is for USB DAC function in computer. When using with Android mobile phone, you could try our CL06 or ML06 for help. And yes you could downgrade to previous firmware if you prefer.
> 
> Best regards




It no longer works for DESKTOP (USB DAC mode),as I already stated.  It's also an issue with smartphone android audio output, using the fiio otg cable and my other otg cables or adapters.  Maybe consider added another option with direct desktop or Android control of that particular battery charge option. Your engineers changed something in the code from 0.37 to 0.39.

Also when activating Bluetooth, with sensitive iems (32ohm, which are not THAT sensitive) the increase in hissing is pretty significant. I am using the AM3D.


----------



## noaid

KopaneDePooj said:


> Can anyone else check if the charging OFF setting works with the new firmware when connected to PC?


I checked when connected to phone and charger. In these cases behaviour is exactly the same as in v.0.32 and 0.37. When switched off by bluetooth or first switch device on and then connect with double otg cable then there is only about 2 mA going to device so NO CHARGING. 
This finding is not according led lights but MEASURED.
I haven't tried connection to PC yet but expect the same as when connected to phone.

As for now v0.39 is working for me. I also tried DSD512 but it was not easy to achieve in foobar by resampling to work I would have to switch output sw devices all the time and sometimes it worked sometimes did not, if somebody needs DSD resampling I would recommend DSD256, it works better and easier to achieve. 
I tried resampling from 16/44 to DSD256 and sound is different, more smooth maybe cleaner but les punch or dynamic. Matter of taste. Question is quality of this resampling. There is not much info about Foobar DSD processor.

I did not tried hires by optical/coaxial input yet.


----------



## mikroski

happytorch said:


> Compared to the q5s (AM3E), the m11 sounds a bit easier across the entire range, with less detail and less bass control. The sound of Q5s with the AM3D module does not make sense to compare with the M11, this is a completely different level.


Hi could you please kindly compare the SQ between AM3E and AM3D. Thanks


----------



## bflat

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please check whether the volume is too low? Or check via other 96kHz file? I checked again just now and 96kHz work in optical input for Q5s fine.
> 
> Best regards



thanks. could be my source and/or cable. I am going to go with coax since that goes to 192.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

I just installed FW v0.39. 
Installation went smoothly, following the pdf instructions.
"Charging Off" setting works as supposed (as before) with PC USB connection.
Connected to phone using CL06 - no back-charging.
So no issues for me at the moment.

Still missing that long press on a hardware button for setting "Charging Off". Maybe on next firmware?


----------



## bflat

KopaneDePooj said:


> I just installed FW v0.39.
> Installation went smoothly, following the pdf instructions.
> "Charging Off" setting works as supposed (as before) with PC USB connection.
> Connected to phone using CL06 - no back-charging.
> ...



On 39 software too. No problems connecting to Fiio App on my iPhone to disable charging. However, once disabled, the Q5s still shows charging when in USB mode.


----------



## newtophones07

bflat said:


> On 39 software too. No problems connecting to Fiio App on my iPhone to disable charging. However, once disabled, the Q5s still shows charging when in USB mode.



Yep, same on my device.  Seems some devices work, and some don't on V0.39.  What otg cable do you have and what amp?


----------



## bflat

newtophones07 said:


> Yep, same on my device.  Seems some devices work, and some don't on V0.39.  What otg cable do you have and what amp?



Standard micro USB cable connected to my Macbook.


----------



## newtophones07

bflat said:


> Standard micro USB cable connected to my Macbook.



I ordered a moon audio otg, to see if that helps.


----------



## KittySneeze

I received my Q5s a bit over a month ago, and have some mixed feelings on the device. My reason for posting is to better understand if the issues/questions I have are valid or simply misguided, and secondarily to engage in some constructive feedback about the device so it can be improved in the future.

Let's start with the good:

1. I think this device sounds amazing. I exclusively use portable amps/dacs while listening, and the Q5s matches or exceeds anything i've owned/demoed.I list this first because that is the reason we buy these devices, and I wanted to be clear it hits on its primary purpose.
2. Virtually limitless connectivity options make this device extremely versatile. It has three headphone connectors—2.5mm bal, 3.5mm, and 4.4 bal. It has also has nearly every conceivable source connection from bluetooth to digital and analogue.
3. Swappable amplifiers as a core feature allow for some future-proofing. The evolution of their current module lineup is a testament to their potential for lasting relevance. I also understand that their updated firmwares may keep its software up-to-standard as well.

Now the confusing:
1. For me, one of the sellling points of the Q5s is its Apple MFI certification. If anyone has resorted to buying a variety of dubiously sourced OTG cables that require you to Frankenstein together just to connect via USB (oddly specific maybe), you realize how clean the look of a simple short cable can be--especially on a portable device.fof of  have experience trying to manage the bulkiness of the CCK, asince it would allow for digital connection to my iPhone without the need for the bulky CCK adapter or some weird assortment of OTG adapters to


----------



## raif71

KopaneDePooj said:


> Yes, sell the X3 II, sell the A3, get the Q5s and a decent phone, so you can take advantage of the hi-res Bluetooth codecs.



Hi, I have X3II and recently bought Q5s. I can connect them via FIIO coax cable but I'm wondering if I can connect them using usb... maybe Fiio ML06, does it work? I'm asking this because I have tried normal usb to usb connection using off the shelf male-male micro usb and no sound coming out from Q5s. I have tried setting usb mode of X3II to storage and DAC but still no sound. Appreciate any help. fyi fw for X3II is 2.0


----------



## KittySneeze

raif71 said:


> Hi, I have X3II and recently bought Q5s. I can connect them via FIIO coax cable but I'm wondering if I can connect them using usb... maybe Fiio ML06, does it work? I'm asking this because I have tried normal usb to usb connection using off the shelf male-male micro usb and no sound coming out from Q5s. I have tried setting usb mode of X3II to storage and DAC but still no sound. Appreciate any help. fyi fw for X3II is 2.0



You may need a USB OTG cable to make this type of setup work. I believe FiiO sells a micro to micro, as well as a micro to usb c version


----------



## raif71

KittySneeze said:


> You may need a USB OTG cable to make this type of setup work. I believe FiiO sells a micro to micro, as well as a micro to usb c version


Hi, Thanks for the reply. In the X3II, what should I use, is it "storage" or "dac" for usb mode ?


----------



## Ab10 (Oct 27, 2019)

raif71 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply. In the X3II, what should I use, is it "storage" or "dac" for usb mode ?



Are you sure X3II can output USB Audio ? I Doubt there is USB Audio for X3II.
I strongly belive here 'dac' mean USB audio input not USB output.

I'm using my X5II with Q5s via Fiio L28 coax cable and it sounds excllent.


----------



## raif71

Ab10 said:


> Are you sure X3II can output USB Audio ? I Doubt there is USB Audio for X3II.
> I strongly belive here 'dac' mean USB audio input not USB output.
> 
> I'm using my X5II with Q5s via Fiio L28 coax cable and it sounds excllent.



I have my doubts too about X3II and usb audio. Yeah, no doubt that using coax with Q5s, sounds good which is what I'm doing now but usb connection intrigues me. I have high hopes that the usb connection can still happen because the player can dock with Fiio K5 and that is a usb connection. However I do note that they removed the docking function of X3II in the latest fw which I hope is not an issue with usb audio.


----------



## Ab10

raif71 said:


> I have my doubts too about X3II and usb audio. Yeah, no doubt that using coax with Q5s, sounds good which is what I'm doing now but usb connection intrigues me. I have high hopes that the usb connection can still happen because the player can dock with Fiio K5 and that is a usb connection. However I do note that they removed the docking function of X3II in the latest fw which I hope is not an issue with usb audio.



Let us know if you succeed, 

Please note K5’s docking micro usb pin is special one, Remember the original / first gen K5 also comes with back micro USB port which in future suppose to take all Fiio’s future line up with a special Micro USB - to - Something/ Everything cable, but they failed to come up with such cable because they replied it will be huge adopter housing need to implement which is not practical at all....so they dropped the project. < This create huge disappointments to the buyer. Later they also removed the back Micro USB port from the K5’s body.


----------



## raif71

Ab10 said:


> Let us know if you succeed,
> 
> Please note K5’s docking micro usb pin is special one, Remember the original / first gen K5 also comes with back micro USB port which in future suppose to take all Fiio’s future line up with a special Micro USB - to - Something/ Everything cable, but they failed to come up with such cable because they replied it will be huge adopter housing need to implement which is not practical at all....so they dropped the project. < This create huge disappointments to the buyer. Later they also removed the back Micro USB port from the K5’s body.




Please see this answer from this link https://www.head-fi.org/threads/upgrades-to-fiio-x3-2nd-gen.816009/#post-15274300 .It seems that Fiio X3II does not support usb audio. So that is that and I'll have to make do with coax connection with Q5s


----------



## finepics

Not sure if this is to do with the new FW update (which all went perfectly) on iOS but when launching the BT control the Q5s still shows as disconnected however tapping it still proceeds to the controls. Some of the menu items are now only partially displayed, with some areas hidden as if the screen is too small. The worst thing is the custom settings for the EQ are not retained once Q5s is switched off or otherwise disconnected.


----------



## FiiO

finepics said:


> Not sure if this is to do with the new FW update (which all went perfectly) on iOS but when launching the BT control the Q5s still shows as disconnected however tapping it still proceeds to the controls. Some of the menu items are now only partially displayed, with some areas hidden as if the screen is too small. The worst thing is the custom settings for the EQ are not retained once Q5s is switched off or otherwise disconnected.


Dear friend,

Which areas or items are not displayed? If you are convenient, please send more detals to support@fiio.com.

Best regards


----------



## finepics (Oct 30, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which areas or items are not displayed? If you are convenient, please send more detals to support@fiio.com.
> 
> Best regards



you can see that the description for the RGB indicator button isn’t complete - “Until de...restarts” which obviously should read “Until device restarts”, and the codec selection is partially cut off by the bottom menu bar.

In the second photo the Low Pass filter description is not showing properly. This is using iPhone 11 P Max.

Again my other concern is how the EQ always resets to a flat 0 setting and does not remember the chosen settings as it did before.


----------



## Ab10 (Oct 29, 2019)

finepics said:


> you can see that the description for the RGB indicator button isn’t complete - “Until de...restarts” which obviously should read “Until device restarts”, and the codec selection is partially cut off by the bottom menu bar.
> 
> In the second photo the Low Pass filter description is not showing properly. This is using iPhone 11 P Max.
> 
> Again my other concern is how the EQ always resets to a flat 0 setting and does not remember the chosen settings as it did before.



You missed the 'Idle Standby' slider which is set to 10 min but it parked at 'OFF' position - This misplaced display also is in the Andriod App Too.


----------



## finepics

Ab10 said:


> You missed the 'Idle Standby' slider which is set to 10 min but it parked at 'OFF' position - This misplaced display also is in the Andriod App Too.



I think that was actually my fault as I moved the slider just before grabbing the screen shot so I don’t think that’s actually an issue. Now I’m wondering how I can go back to the original FW as that was working well for me and didn’t have these issues, and perhaps I should have stuck to the “if it ain’t broke” rule!!


----------



## noaid

Ab10 said:


> You missed the 'Idle Standby' slider which is set to 10 min but it parked at 'OFF' position - This misplaced display also is in the Andriod App Too.


Not on my Android, slider is correct.


----------



## JAC151

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which areas or items are not displayed? If you are convenient, please send more detals to support@fiio.com.
> 
> Best regards


For me, when I tap on the device it loads the controls and then immediately closes them.  So I just use it via USB out.


----------



## JAC151

Okay - so an honest review from someone who does _not_ frequent these forums and is mostly a music enthusiast and not an audiophile. 

My main music device for actually _listening_ to music (as opposed to passive listening at work or on a commute) is an iPod touch 7th generation.  I use a pair of Sennheiser HD6XX headphones.  I swapped back and forth between the Q5S and iPod touch on a handful of songs ranging from vocals to instrumental pieces (Swtichfoot and Kingdom Hearts mostly).  My impressions (fully acknowledging that there is some justification bias) were as follows:


The difference is subtle.  It isn't as pronounced as the jump from 128kbps to 256kbps or from EarPods to the Sennheiser HD6XX. 
I think there is a slight improvement in clarity and more details in the background instruments.  For example, while the main points of the songs were roughly the same, when listening via the Q5S I noticed some details in the song (such as background notes, additional instruments, etc) that I didn't recall.  I went back and listened on the iPod looking for those pieces and sure enough, they _were _there, but they seemed slightly more faded.  I've listened to these songs for years and never picked up on some of these details until after listening via the Q5S.
Overall - this may be bias, but I think as a whole music sounds a bit more musical/fuller on the Q5S.  Again, I'd probably fail 50% of the blind tests, but when listening to songs I've heard hundreds of times, they seem just a bit richer. 
I dunno.  Just my thoughts ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JAC151

Is there a way to disable charing in USB mode?  I feel like my iPod touch's battery life is declining much faster when plugged into the Q5S.  I know it's supposed to intelligently not pull power, but I only see a charging option when using the FiiO Bluetooth app - which isn't currently working (it immediately closes on iOS 13.2 with Q5S Firmware V0.39)


----------



## JAC151

bflat said:


> On 39 software too. No problems connecting to Fiio App on my iPhone to disable charging. However, once disabled, the Q5s still shows charging when in USB mode.


Where are you seeing the charging status when in USB mode?  The FiiO app's BT connect section won't load for me on V0.39 (it keeps closing) and I'm very confident it is drawing a lot of power from iPod touch when it shouldn't be charging.


----------



## bflat

JAC151 said:


> Where are you seeing the charging status when in USB mode?  The FiiO app's BT connect section won't load for me on V0.39 (it keeps closing) and I'm very confident it is drawing a lot of power from iPod touch when it shouldn't be charging.



In the Fiio App when connected via BT after selecting the Q5s device. That is the only way I know of the app working. Don't think it works via wired connection, which I have never tried.


----------



## JAC151

bflat said:


> In the Fiio App when connected via BT after selecting the Q5s device. That is the only way I know of the app working. Don't think it works via wired connection, which I have never tried.


Yeah.  I'm having a bad bug that I hope @FiiO address.  When I tap on the Q5S it loads the controls and then immediate takes me back to the device selection screen.  I sometimes get a popup to re-pair the Q5S and then it shows as disconnect (despite it actually being connected because I'm listening to music).


----------



## FiiO

JAC151 said:


> Yeah.  I'm having a bad bug that I hope @FiiO address.  When I tap on the Q5S it loads the controls and then immediate takes me back to the device selection screen.  I sometimes get a popup to re-pair the Q5S and then it shows as disconnect (despite it actually being connected because I'm listening to music).


Dear friend,

You are using the ios version or Android version app?

Best regards


----------



## JAC151

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You are using the ios version or Android version app?
> 
> Best regards



Hello - I’m using the iOS app on iOS 13.2 and the most recent FiiO Q5S firmware.


----------



## JAC151

My current Fiio Q5S setup - other than a few minor annoyances, I'm happy so far.


----------



## RSC08

Anyone using the Q5s with the Sony ZX300 that can provide some feedback on the pairing?


----------



## raif71 (Nov 3, 2019)

RSC08 said:


> Anyone using the Q5s with the Sony ZX300 that can provide some feedback on the pairing?



I paired my Sony NW-A45 with a Fiio L27 cable (wmport to usb). If the Sony ZX300 is using wmport, then it can use too use the L27 cable unless you mean BT pairing.


----------



## RSC08

raif71 said:


> I paired my Sony NW-A45 with a Fiio L27 cable (wmport to usb). If the Sony ZX300 is using wmport, then it can use too use the L27 cable unless you mean BT pairing.



I actually meant sound pairing. How do they stack together soundwise...


----------



## raif71

RSC08 said:


> I actually meant sound pairing. How do they stack together soundwise...



Well, I would assume soundwise depend on how you connect your player to the q5s. If you use BT, coax, usb, optical, you would be using AKM 4493 sound signature coz using that connection will trigger Q5s dac. If you use line in of Q5s connected to your player line out or headphone out, then your sound signature would be your player only that you'd be using Q5s amp. Sound signature using just the amp might change too but not as much as using the dac. Imho, I'm satisfied with the sound. To me it improves what I normally hear from my player.


----------



## FiiO

JAC151 said:


> Hello - I’m using the iOS app on iOS 13.2 and the most recent FiiO Q5S firmware.


Dear friend,

Q5s and mobile phone are connected by audio + control dual mode. If the control interface is unstable, please try to clear Q5s from Bluetooth pairing (Bluetooth state, while pressing the previous one + the next one), or reset Q5s (long press reset more than 5s) and then re-pair with the device.

Best regards


----------



## MotherGooz

@FiiO wil there ever come a update that will make it possible to disable charging till i tell it to charge? For me its the most irritating thing about the Q5s, every time disable charging via the bluetooth options and need to do this over and over again because every time i shut down the device the settings are not saved... (I dont like it when my battery is charing multiple times a day when i behind my pc.)


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Q5s and mobile phone are connected by audio + control dual mode. If the control interface is unstable, please try to clear Q5s from Bluetooth pairing (Bluetooth state, while pressing the previous one + the next one), or reset Q5s (long press reset more than 5s) and then re-pair with the device.
> 
> Best regards


Hello Fiio what about the equalizer on ldac it still don,t work ?


----------



## ZiGFi

JAC151 said:


> Yeah.  I'm having a bad bug that I hope @FiiO address.  When I tap on the Q5S it loads the controls and then immediate takes me back to the device selection screen.  I sometimes get a popup to re-pair the Q5S and then it shows as disconnect (despite it actually being connected because I'm listening to music).


Go the the phone and forget FiiO Q5 in settings / bluetooth, disconnect all the cables from the amp and open it, press the play button for 5 seconds then reconnect again the bluetooth from the phone’s settings. After that open the FiiO music app, go to bt control and confirm the pairing in the app. Everything should work fine after that.


----------



## Kaydubbed

I have had my Q5s for a week now and I like it. But I may return it and here is why:

I wish the battery was a backup to a 5v DC-in connection. I don't like having to turn off charging through the Android app everytime I turn it on and I certainly don't want it charging constantly. An external 'charge off' button would have been nice. 

It gets very hot while turned on. I wish I had a FLIR camera to see how hot it gets. It gets warmer in PC USB DAC mode than bluetooth, but bluetooth also gets hot. I get that the case is a heatsink and the fact that it is hot is 'good' because that is heat leaving the hardware, but I'd like to know if others' Q5s gets pretty warm in use. 

The battery life is not even close to advertised. Tidal Hi-Fi drains about 25% an hour and bluetooth LDAC drains nearly the same. I am hoping I don't have a defective unit.

I might be looking for a desktop DAC with a 4.4mm output in the future.


----------



## raif71

Kaydubbed said:


> I have had my Q5s for a week now and I like it. But I may return it and here is why:
> 
> I wish the battery was a backup to a 5v DC-in connection. I don't like having to turn off charging through the Android app everytime I turn it on and I certainly don't want it charging constantly. An external 'charge off' button would have been nice.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on how warm Q5s gets....I once listened, just under half an hour using usb to usb connection and put both player and Q5s in a pouch and when I took both of them out...whoa...Q5s was very warm!! I guess no putting in pouch while listening though I hope it will be ok with a leather case (on the way). Battery life too is a suspect but overall I'm more than happy with SQ that the annoyances become minor.


----------



## Cevisi

Kaydubbed said:


> I have had my Q5s for a week now and I like it. But I may return it and here is why:
> 
> I wish the battery was a backup to a 5v DC-in connection. I don't like having to turn off charging through the Android app everytime I turn it on and I certainly don't want it charging constantly. An external 'charge off' button would have been nice.
> 
> ...


Everything normal you will discover more stuff like no ldac eq and filters do nothing


----------



## ratrace

Has anyone tried using Q5s with Moon Audio Black Dragon micro USB cable? Mine doesn't seem to charge at all when using with windows.


----------



## ipcress

Is anyone using this with an NW-ZX300 via the Fiio - Sony WM Port  L27 cable, how does it perform?

I'm planning on getting a set of HD-660Ss to run via the Q5s 4.4 connections


----------



## bflat

ipcress said:


> Is anyone using this with an NW-ZX300 via the Fiio - Sony WM Port  L27 cable, how does it perform?
> 
> I'm planning on getting a set of HD-660Ss to run via the Q5s 4.4 connections



It should work fine. I am using a knock-off WM Port adapter I purchased on Aliexpress and it works with both my WM1z and A55. Having said that, I find using LDAC connection to be far more convenient and don't really hear any difference in sound.


----------



## ipcress

bflat said:


> It should work fine. I am using a knock-off WM Port adapter I purchased on Aliexpress and it works with both my WM1z and A55. Having said that, I find using LDAC connection to be far more convenient and don't really hear any difference in sound.



I'm new to all this so must admit I'd not really given LDAC much thought.

The L27 cable is not much, so I can get it and play with LDAC too. Obviously a lot less hassle than cables whilst on the move.


----------



## ipcress

Well it's a done deal.

Just ordered DAC, DD leather case and L27 cable


----------



## tolis626

ipcress said:


> Well it's a done deal.
> 
> Just ordered DAC, DD leather case and L27 cable


Wise choice, bud. Enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## ipcress

tolis626 said:


> Wise choice, bud. Enjoy your new stuff!



Cheers

From what I've read I'm sure I wont be disappointed.

Trouble is my excuse not to buy a pair of HD-660Ss has just disappeared....£££
But I'll give the DT880s a work out first.


----------



## tolis626

ipcress said:


> Cheers
> 
> From what I've read I'm sure I wont be disappointed.
> 
> ...


Well, if you're not ready to fork out the dough for a pair of 660s, a pair of 58x from Drop will get you 90% of the way there for about 1/3 of the cost. I'd consider them too if I were you.

Also, 880s are SE only. The Q5s shines when used balanced. 2.5x the power is no joke!


----------



## ipcress

tolis626 said:


> Well, if you're not ready to fork out the dough for a pair of 660s, a pair of 58x from Drop will get you 90% of the way there for about 1/3 of the cost. I'd consider them too if I were you.
> 
> Also, 880s are SE only. The Q5s shines when used balanced. 2.5x the power is no joke!



Na 660s with balanced 4.4 is what I'll get. 

I'll run the 880s to see how much I'll use open phones (I got them for PC gamimg), if they're not for me if I'll stick with the XBA-3APs


----------



## raif71

ipcress said:


> Na 660s with balanced 4.4 is what I'll get.
> 
> I'll run the 880s to see how much I'll use open phones (I got them for PC gamimg), if they're not for me if I'll stick with the XBA-3APs



I'm using 660s with Q5s. Got the hp not for the matching 's' at the back  but it's a good hp and it comes with balanced 4.4mm cable. So far I'm happy with the sound and I use low gain and low bass of the Q5s, volume circa 11 o'clock for pop/rock and 12 o'clock for classical. Connection wise is with the fiio l27 wmport to usb cable. LDAC huh....have given a lot of thought about BT but never come to it. I haven't also upgraded the fw. Is it worth it to upgrade the fw at this point in time by just using wired connection ?


----------



## hongky

@FiiO 
After update firmware to 0.39, my Q5S stuttering badly the first 10-15 second music playing, normal after that (bluetooth connection to my phone)
Also sometimes after I powered off Q5S, bluetooth led at the front keeps blinking. I have to power on and off again to make the led off.

Can I downgrade my firmware to earlier version ? Where I can download it ?

Thanks


----------



## FiiO

hongky said:


> @FiiO
> After update firmware to 0.39, my Q5S stuttering badly the first 10-15 second music playing, normal after that (bluetooth connection to my phone)
> Also sometimes after I powered off Q5S, bluetooth led at the front keeps blinking. I have to power on and off again to make the led off.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Which Bluetooth codec are you using? If you would prefer, you could try to downgrade the firmware to v0.32 and check again: http://fiio-firmware.fiio.net/Q5s/Q5s_0.32.zip

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Kaydubbed said:


> I have had my Q5s for a week now and I like it. But I may return it and here is why:
> 
> I wish the battery was a backup to a 5v DC-in connection. I don't like having to turn off charging through the Android app everytime I turn it on and I certainly don't want it charging constantly. An external 'charge off' button would have been nice.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback. Sorry if the Q5s fails to meet your need.

The Q5s uses two AK4493EQ chips that consume a lot of power so it may get warmer in opearation. 




The battery life is affected by the volume or some other factors as well. You could try to check again by fully charged again.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

MotherGooz said:


> @FiiO wil there ever come a update that will make it possible to disable charging till i tell it to charge? For me its the most irritating thing about the Q5s, every time disable charging via the bluetooth options and need to do this over and over again because every time i shut down the device the settings are not saved... (I dont like it when my battery is charing multiple times a day when i behind my pc.)


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback. We have also report this feedback to the engineer and they will assess first.

Best regards


----------



## bflat

hongky said:


> @FiiO
> After update firmware to 0.39, my Q5S stuttering badly the first 10-15 second music playing, normal after that (bluetooth connection to my phone)
> Also sometimes after I powered off Q5S, bluetooth led at the front keeps blinking. I have to power on and off again to make the led off.
> 
> ...



I would try the hard reset and re-pair your devices. I bet that solves your issue.


----------



## hongky

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which Bluetooth codec are you using? If you would prefer, you could try to downgrade the firmware to v0.32 and check again: http://fiio-firmware.fiio.net/Q5s/Q5s_0.32.zip
> 
> Best regards


LDAC from Huawei P30 Pro
It work perfectly before


----------



## hongky

bflat said:


> I would try the hard reset and re-pair your devices. I bet that solves your issue.


Already tried umpair and hard reset, problem persist
Hope FiiO fix it with next firmware


----------



## noaid

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which Bluetooth codec are you using? If you would prefer, you could try to downgrade the firmware to v0.32 and check again: http://fiio-firmware.fiio.net/Q5s/Q5s_0.32.zip
> 
> Best regards


This version 0.32 has bug which we discussed some time ago. I dont understand why you recommend it. I would try v 0.37. See some pages ago for it, maybe around 2 month ago.


FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your kind feedback. Sorry if the Q5s fails to meet your need.
> 
> ...


>9.5 h is just not true. Maybe when it is continually charged from the phone. 
Fiio, can you tell us conditions when it will play for 9.5 hours?
Normally I have around 6 hours max both USB and BT. And not only me. Is my device bad? Should I return it back to you for replacement? Or this is normal and bad is your marketing material?


----------



## Ab10

Anybody tried and measured up if the 'RGB Indicators' turned off - If there is any increment in Battery Life?

Also when using 'RGB Indicator' off in Bluetooth Mode, there is no way to know the unit is on or off by just simply looking at that.


----------



## noaid

Maybe increment 1-2 %, consumption of leds is nothing comparing the rest.


----------



## tolis626

Ab10 said:


> Anybody tried and measured up if the 'RGB Indicators' turned off - If there is any increment in Battery Life?
> 
> Also when using 'RGB Indicator' off in Bluetooth Mode, there is no way to know the unit is on or off by just simply looking at that.


Well, when going mobile with the Q5s I turn the lights off, just in case it does improve battery life. Does it? No idea, I haven't measured it. But it may, and that's enough for me. 1-2% better would be worth it in my use case.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

@FiiO 

"FiiO Music" updated yesterday on my phone and the "Bluetooth Device Control" screen looks cleaner, I see the captions were changed from Open/Closed to ON/OFF which is now correct, and "Until device restarts" now makes sense.
Thank you for these!

What I would still like, is that this settings screens for BT Device be packed into a *separate app just for BT settings*. Why force the user to use a full music app if he just needs the settings? I purchased a DAC not a DAP. I can choose my music player. Please take those setting in a separate app. Can your software dev team please consider this? As an alternative.
Or at least allow us to hide/reorder some settings in the FiiO Music settings list. I always have to open the app / tap settings / scroll to the the bottom / tap "BT Device" just to turn off charging...
Thank you!


----------



## FiiO

KopaneDePooj said:


> @FiiO
> 
> "FiiO Music" updated yesterday on my phone and the "Bluetooth Device Control" screen looks cleaner, I see the captions were changed from Open/Closed to ON/OFF which is now correct, and "Until device restarts" now makes sense.
> Thank you for these!
> ...


Dear friend,

You could try this FiiO Control app instead if you are using Android mobile phone: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/Apps/FiiO Control1.0.apk

Best regards


----------



## KopaneDePooj

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could try this FiiO Control app instead if you are using Android mobile phone: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/Apps/FiiO Control1.0.apk
> 
> Best regards



Wow @FiiO that is great! Just what I wanted! So I imagine you had this cooking  Awesome app!
Just the captions are the old ones: "Open/Closed" needs to be changed to "ON/OFF" and "Until device restarts".

I suppose this new "FiiO Control" app will be available in Google Play as well and updated on a regular basis.

Thank you!


----------



## Ab10 (Nov 9, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could try this FiiO Control app instead if you are using Android mobile phone: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/Apps/FiiO Control1.0.apk
> 
> Best regards



Why we never know about this exists?


----------



## JAC151

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Q5s and mobile phone are connected by audio + control dual mode. If the control interface is unstable, please try to clear Q5s from Bluetooth pairing (Bluetooth state, while pressing the previous one + the next one), or reset Q5s (long press reset more than 5s) and then re-pair with the device.
> 
> Best regards





ZiGFi said:


> Go the the phone and forget FiiO Q5 in settings / bluetooth, disconnect all the cables from the amp and open it, press the play button for 5 seconds then reconnect again the bluetooth from the phone’s settings. After that open the FiiO music app, go to bt control and confirm the pairing in the app. Everything should work fine after that.



Unfortunately, this doesn't help.  I removed the Q5S, restarted my iPod, and reconnected it.  While the Q5S is actively paired to the iPod (I can see the headphone icon in the status bar and play music wirelessly) the FiiO Music app shows it as "Disconnected" on the FiiO BT Control screen. When I tap on the "disconnected" Q5S icon in the FiiO app, it opens the control screen and then immediately closes it. 

Again, I'm on iOS 13.2.2 and I've updated the FiiO app.  Q5S Firmware v0.39


----------



## Satir (Nov 11, 2019)

n/a


----------



## mikroski

Does anyone has any news of new amp module? Or it already has its own thread?

I want to order amp module, but seller said that I should wait for next month, new amp module is coming.


----------



## MotherGooz

bflat said:


> I would try the hard reset and re-pair your devices. I bet that solves your issue.



Thanks, this worked for me! When i connected my Q5s to my iPad or iPhone the sound cuts off every 2 seconds for 1 second. After the reset and pairing again it works great on the new firmware.

Question: Do i imagine things, or does the balanced ports (2.5,4.4) have more power to drive bigger headphones? I got a Sennheiser HD650 and with the 3.5mm it falls a bit short of driving it. I got a 3.5—>2.5mm converter and on the 2.5mm output its sounds way louder&better than the 3.5mm connetion. I also read that its not wise to connect a non balanced cable to a balanced output. Is it worth to get a balanced cable for the Sennheiser or is that just for people who have to much money (not me anyway haha)


----------



## Cevisi

MotherGooz said:


> Thanks, this worked for me! When i connected my Q5s to my iPad or iPhone the sound cuts off every 2 seconds for 1 second. After the reset and pairing again it works great on the new firmware.
> 
> Question: Do i imagine things, or does the balanced ports (2.5,4.4) have more power to drive bigger headphones? I got a Sennheiser HD650 and with the 3.5mm it falls a bit short of driving it. I got a 3.5—>2.5mm converter and on the 2.5mm output its sounds way louder&better than the 3.5mm connetion. I also read that its not wise to connect a non balanced cable to a balanced output. Is it worth to get a balanced cable for the Sennheiser or is that just for people who have to much money (not me anyway haha)


Dont use this adapter throw it away it can damage your gear badly get a balanced cable 

Its no problem to use a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter butbnot otherwise


----------



## KaiFi (Nov 12, 2019)

The inability to access the settings via iOS is potentially turning this thing into a dealbreaker for me. 

Thought this would be fixed by now but I still have no way of accessing the settings in the Fiio app. In fact now I can't seem to even get it to connect to my phone via Bluetooth. Never shows up in the "Devices" list.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

KaiFi said:


> The inability to access the settings via iOS is potentially turning this thing into a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> Thought this would be fixed by now but I still have no way of accessing the settings in the Fiio app. In fact now I can't seem to even get it to connect to my phone via Bluetooth. Never shows up in the "Devices" list.


Let me see if I can try to help out FiiO here with this issue . This issue have been discussed many times now earlier on in this thread. I struggled with this same issue, accessing BT Control on iOS, when I got the Q5s and trying to access the BT Control via my iPhone 8+. After many trials and errors and finally understood what were going on under the hood, here are the steps that will make sure the BT Control will be able to connect with the Q5S every time, at least for me .

1. Don't turn ON your Q5s yet.
2. Ensure your iPhone's Settings -> Bluetooth is ON.
3. Run the FiiO Music app and get to the BT Control: Settings -> FiiO BT Control. 
3.1. At this point, you should see a blank page at the FiiO BT Control section.
4. Turn ON your Q5s and put into Bluetooth mode by pressing the Bluetooth paring button for about 2 seconds or so.
5. You should now see a display under the FiiO BT Control section, saying FiiO Q5s & Disconnected.
6. Select this display and it should change to FiiO Q5s & Connected.
6. Select this display again and you should now be getting to the Q5s Status area where you can then do the things that you need to do .

The problem with the new owners of Q5s and the iOS platform is that they would pair the FiiO Music app first by getting the Q5s to pair and connect first with the iPhone itself via iPhone's Settings -> Bluetooth listing. Then, they would try to access the FiiO BT Control afterward. Without having access to FiiO's codes, I can only guess that Fiio BT Control will also trying to pair (talk) to the Q5s via another Bluetooth connection instead of the Bluetooth connection that is currently active between the iPhone itself and the Q5s. With this setup on iOS, you will see that the FiiB BT Control will sometime be able to establish another Bluetooth connection and even displays the Q5s status screen briefly, but will then be immediately disconnected. Most of the time, however, it will simply unable to connect and you will be greeted with the FiiO Q5s & Disconnected display under the FiiO BT Control screen.

Please try my steps above and let me know if you will be successful this time. If it works, I recommend FiiO adds these steps to their Q5s Support page at least for iOS platform to avoid losing current & potential customers. Good luck.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Using the Q5s with the AM3D module via 3.5mm with my KEF SpaceOne. Very nice.


----------



## KaiFi (Nov 12, 2019)

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Please try my steps above and let me know if you will be successful this time. If it works, I recommend FiiO adds these steps to their Q5s Support page at least for iOS platform to avoid losing current & potential customers. Good luck.



Thanks. It did not work for me. Following these steps, I was able to access the settings page for a few seconds but then a "Bluetooth Pairing Request" dialog box appears saying "Fiio Q5 would like to pair with your iPhone". Pressing either "cancel" or "pair" causes it to disconnect and the settings page to disappear. At that point it becomes impossible to access the settings page again.

I think I will be sending this unit back. I may buy it again if and when they have the kinks worked out.

This unfortunately seems to be a device intended for Android/Windows.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

KaiFi said:


> Thanks. It did not work for me. I was able to access the settings page for a few seconds but then a dialog box appears saying "Do you want to pair this device?" Pressing either "cancel" or "pair" causes it to disconnect and the settings page to disappear.
> 
> I think I will be sending this unit back. I may buy it again if and when they have the kinks worked out.
> 
> This unfortunately seems to be a device intended for Android/Windows.


I am sorry it did not work for you. My steps assume that your iPhone has already been paired with Q5s at some point. Were you able to pair your Q5s with your iPhone at all? Have you tried holding the Bluetooth pair button until the led was flashing red to entering paring mode while your iPhone's Settings -> Bluetooth is ON?


----------



## KaiFi

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> I am sorry it did not work for you. My steps assume that your iPhone has already been paired with Q5s at some point. Were you able to pair your Q5s with your iPhone at all? Have you tried holding the Bluetooth pair button until the led was flashing red to entering paring mode while your iPhone's Settings -> Bluetooth is ON?



Nope, not able to pair at all. When I turn on Bluetooth and press the "pairing" button on the Q5s, it does not show up in the "Devices" list; even if I leave it there for 10 minutes, my phone never finds it. It only connects to it through the Fiio app and then it asks to pair, which causes the connection made by the Fiio app to fail.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday (Nov 12, 2019)

KaiFi said:


> Nope, not able to pair at all. When I turn on Bluetooth and press the "pairing" button on the Q5s, it does not show up in the "Devices" list; even if I leave it there for 10 minutes, my phone never finds it. It only connects to it through the Fiio app and then it asks to pair, which causes the connection made by the Fiio app to fail.


Did you press the Bluetooth pairing button on the Q5s until the led light was flashing red? Also, did you tried to turn Bluetooth OFF and then ON on your iPhone?


----------



## MotherGooz

KaiFi said:


> Nope, not able to pair at all. When I turn on Bluetooth and press the "pairing" button on the Q5s, it does not show up in the "Devices" list; even if I leave it there for 10 minutes, my phone never finds it. It only connects to it through the Fiio app and then it asks to pair, which causes the connection made by the Fiio app to fail.



Before the update i could access the setting bt control In the fiio app, but now i also see the setting for a second and it retuns me to the device list. Something they screwed up in the most recent update. Dont know if its the Fiio iPhone app (last updated 6 days ago) or the Q5s firmware update (also updated recently) remind me never update a functional product


----------



## KaiFi

Okay, so I was able to pair the device (didn't know I had to wait until the light turned red), but still cannot access the settings. That stupid "Pairing Request" box still shows up and ruins the connection.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday (Nov 12, 2019)

KaiFi said:


> Okay, so I was able to pair the device (didn't know I had to wait until the light turned red), but still cannot access the settings. That stupid "Pairing Request" box still shows up and ruins the connection.


Very good. Now, we've made some progress. Once you have the paring of the Q5s with your iPhone, you can now turn off your Q5S. Then follow the steps I have posted earlier and let me know what you can accomplish this time.

If you see the paring popup around step 5., go ahead and accept the pairing.


----------



## KaiFi

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Very good. Now, we've made some progress. Once you have the paring of the Q5s with your iPhone, you can now turn off your Q5S. Then follow the steps I have posted earlier and let me know what you can accomplish this time.
> 
> If you see the paring popup around step 5., go ahead and accept the pairing.



It worked! The popup showed up, but I pressed "Pair" and this time it did not cause me to leave the settings menu. I was able to adjust the idle standby setting, which is what I wanted to change in the first place. Thank you


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday (Nov 12, 2019)

KaiFi said:


> It worked! The popup showed up, but I pressed "Pair" and this time it did not cause me to leave the settings menu. I was able to adjust the idle standby setting, which is what I wanted to change in the first place. Thank you


Finally! I am glad it works for you now. My steps have been under many hours of testing so I know they work . Now, you can enjoy your Q5s fully.

Hopefully, @FiiO can take notes of this and post these steps on their online help page somewhere for their future Q5s customers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just goes to show, it isn't always as simple as it seems to follow steps thoroughly, we miss little details when we are stressed/annoyed. Really glad that this was worked out, but for certain this work should be being done by a FiiO rep in the thread. It is great that members support each other, but ideally FiiO would have a daily presence looking through threads like this. As well, given that LoveMusic Everday had posted these instructions before FiiO really should not need to be asked multiple times to get the information into their official instructions as clearly it is needed. They almost lost a sale and potentially a customer.


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

Sonic Defender said:


> Just goes to show, it isn't always as simple as it seems to follow steps thoroughly, we miss little details when we are stressed/annoyed. Really glad that this was worked out, but for certain this work should be being done by a FiiO rep in the thread. It is great that members support each other, but ideally FiiO would have a daily presence looking through threads like this. As well, given that LoveMusic Everday had posted these instructions before FiiO really should not need to be asked multiple times to get the information into their official instructions as clearly it is needed. They almost lost a sale and potentially a customer.


Well said, @Sonic Defender. I did not want to see @KaiFi missing out on Q5s because of this BT Control problem on the iOS platform. I think @FiiO definitely needs a NA (North America) support representative and someone with a good command of the English language. Product support requires the support person to be patient and to walk  the customer step by step to resolve a given issue. The most important part of this process is also the ability to express clearly what needs to be done. Sometimes, I think @FiiO's ability to express their help in English can be somewhat vague or not precise enough, and this can lead to both customers' frustrations and misconceptions of the product that would be otherwise excellent and great for its intended purposes.

I don't mind helping out  @FiiO if they want to engage me with this kind of support service .


----------



## Sonic Defender

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Well said, @Sonic Defender. I did not want to see @KaiFi missing out on Q5s because of this BT Control problem on the iOS platform. I think @FiiO definitely needs a NA (North America) support representative and someone with a good command of the English language. Product support requires the support person to be patient and to walk  the customer step by step to resolve a given issue. The most important part of this process is also the ability to express clearly what needs to be done. Sometimes, I think @FiiO's ability to express their help in English can be somewhat vague or not precise enough, and this can lead to both customers' frustrations and misconceptions of the product that would be otherwise excellent and great for its intended purposes.
> 
> I don't mind helping out  @FiiO if they want to engage me with this kind of support service .


Absolutely, that is what separates adequate/good customer service from great customer service. That is something that I have always admired (among other things of course) about our southern neighbours, in my experience customer service is a specialty of American businesses which makes sense of course in such a consumer driven society. People have choices and they will move to wherever they receive the products and service that best fits their needs. I think emerging/partial capitalist societies are still learning about why customer service is so important and how to do it well. There was once a belief that as long as the price was cheap and the value was good, service didn't really matter that much. Not so anymore. We are starting to see countries such as China really beginning to move into customer service and I have no doubt that FiiO will get there. I have over 30 years in sales and professional experience so I am interested in these topics.


----------



## mrlobaloba

@FiiO
Micro usb in 2019, I don't get it, why???


----------



## raif71

mrlobaloba said:


> @FiiO
> Micro usb in 2019, I don't get it, why???



I'm not Fiio but I'm guessing Fiio has these line out cables for dacs (ML06 - micro to micro usb), (CL06 - usb type c to micro usb) and L27 (wmport to micro-usb) and most dac amps before that were micro usb too except maybe K3 so compatibility with previous portable dac/amp and the dac/amp cables will make it easier for fiio consumers ? ymmv


----------



## Leetransform25

Could the Q5s be used like a desktop solution, i.e. plugged in running on USB power instead of the internal battery? There's a way to disable charging in the FiiO app, right?


----------



## FiiO

mrlobaloba said:


> @FiiO
> Micro usb in 2019, I don't get it, why???


Dear friend,

In the development stage of Q5s, although apple released the conversion chip of type-c to Lightning, it could not be purchased and did not reply the purchase time, so it still used the Micro interface.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Leetransform25 said:


> Could the Q5s be used like a desktop solution, i.e. plugged in running on USB power instead of the internal battery? There's a way to disable charging in the FiiO app, right?


Dear friend,

You could set the charge option to off via the FiiO Music app.

Best regards


----------



## Kaydubbed

Every single one of your questions is answered in this thread. You all need to actually read it. 

Lots of good info here.


----------



## sergio13971

Hi everyone, playing with my 5Qs with differents input I accidentally got to the output sound out of control connecting through line in an audio signal of 1V, so after this, I tried to findout which one is the limit of this input but I couldn't get any info of this. Does anybody know what is the voltage range allowed for this input?

thanks in advance,


----------



## FiiO

sergio13971 said:


> Hi everyone, playing with my 5Qs with differents input I accidentally got to the output sound out of control connecting through line in an audio signal of 1V, so after this, I tried to findout which one is the limit of this input but I couldn't get any info of this. Does anybody know what is the voltage range allowed for this input?
> 
> thanks in advance,


Dear friend,

3.4V.

Best regards


----------



## sergio13971

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 3.4V.
> 
> Best regards


Hi Fiio, thanks for the information.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## Towa

My 3.5mm jack has stopped working on my am3e module... Both of the balanced Jack's still work fine. Wondering whether dirt or something got in and is causing it to not work? Anyone have some advice on how to proceed?


----------



## Cevisi

Towa said:


> My 3.5mm jack has stopped working on my am3e module... Both of the balanced Jack's still work fine. Wondering whether dirt or something got in and is causing it to not work? Anyone have some advice on how to proceed?


Look inside the jack whit a flash light somtime there can be lint you can pop them out whit a pin. Be careful and be sure the device is off becouse there is enough current that you can die from ventricular fibrillation within 24 hours.

I had this a few time on my phones 3.5 jack and charging socket. If there is nothing in i i would say its death. You can also cleannit a whit a ear rod dipped in alcohol when you squish them they fit in the 3.5 socket


----------



## Towa

Cevisi said:


> Look inside the jack whit a flash light somtime there can be lint you can pop them out whit a pin. Be careful and be sure the device is off becouse there is enough current that you can die from ventricular fibrillation within 24 hours.
> 
> I had this a few time on my phones 3.5 jack and charging socket. If there is nothing in i i would say its death. You can also cleannit a whit a ear rod dipped in alcohol when you squish them they fit in the 3.5 socket



Yeah that did not work... I just don't see how the jack all of sudden just died, I barely use the 3.5mm. I'd say I only use it 5‰ of the time I've owned the device. But still there are earphones that I have no choice but to use it with... Guess it's time to RMA this damn thing, this sucks lol


----------



## Cevisi

Towa said:


> Yeah that did not work... I just don't see how the jack all of sudden just died, I barely use the 3.5mm. I'd say I only use it 5‰ of the time I've owned the device. But still there are earphones that I have no choice but to use it with... Guess it's time to RMA this damn thing, this sucks lol



My deepest condolences... Maybe it's time for a AM3D


----------



## Towa

Cevisi said:


> My deepest condolences... Maybe it's time for a AM3D


maybe. you wanna try to convince me on it? what's the sound difference between AM3E and AM3D? is it worth the money?


----------



## Cevisi (Nov 21, 2019)

Towa said:


> maybe. you wanna try to convince me on it? what's the sound difference between AM3E and AM3D? is it worth the money?


It sound fuller more lively clearer better bass control. But the am3e sound already good. but Am3d its a notch better. If it worth. Depends on your pocket and your gear i mean when you have alot of gear you can let them all sound a bit better


----------



## raif71

Cevisi said:


> It sound fuller more lively clearer better bass control. But the am3e sound already sound really but. Am3d its a notch better. If it worth. Depends on your pocket and your gear i mean when you have alot of gear you can let them all sound a bit better



What will I do with the AM3E then?


----------



## Cevisi

raif71 said:


> What will I do with the AM3E then?


Mine just waiting in my closet. The am3e actually has more output power but i dont need that much at the moment. Maybe when i got someday somthing hard to drive i ian change to the am3e


----------



## raif71

Cevisi said:


> Mine just waiting in my closet. The am3e actually has more output power but i dont need that much at the moment. Maybe when i got someday somthing hard to drive i ian change to the am3e


You mean am3d has less power than am3e...that just doesn't make sense, right? Why should one get the am3d then?


----------



## FiiO

Towa said:


> My 3.5mm jack has stopped working on my am3e module... Both of the balanced Jack's still work fine. Wondering whether dirt or something got in and is causing it to not work? Anyone have some advice on how to proceed?


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that..Did you try another 3.5mm headphone and reset the Q5s by poking the reset pole in the left side? If the issue still remains, please contact your seller about that first.

If the seller fails to help, please contact us again with the receipt attached. 
Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## Towa

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that..Did you try another 3.5mm headphone and reset the Q5s by poking the reset pole in the left side? If the issue still remains, please contact your seller about that first.
> 
> ...



LOL this actually worked. As soon as I reset the 3.5mm started working again... I don't even. Thanks


----------



## raif71

Towa said:


> LOL this actually worked. As soon as I reset the 3.5mm started working again... I don't even. Thanks


When you reset, was the unit on or off? Just in case in the future, I need to reset it.


----------



## Cevisi

raif71 said:


> You mean am3d has less power than am3e...that just doesn't make sense, right? Why should one get the am3d then?


Because it has a better architecture and sounds cleaner whit more controlled bass bigger stage more details power is not everything


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that..Did you try another 3.5mm headphone and reset the Q5s by poking the reset pole in the left side? If the issue still remains, please contact your seller about that first.
> 
> ...


Still nothing new from the ldac equalizer ?


----------



## Towa

raif71 said:


> When you reset, was the unit on or off? Just in case in the future, I need to reset it.


It was off and I held the reset button for 10 seconds to be sure


----------



## FiiO

The Q5s with THX-AAA amp AM3D is now available in Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0812ZY395?ref=myi_title_dp

Best regards


----------



## KopaneDePooj

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could try this FiiO Control app instead if you are using Android mobile phone: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/Apps/FiiO Control1.0.apk
> 
> Best regards



@FiiO 

Can you please ask the developer to release a new version of "FiiO Control" app with the correct captions as they are in latest version of "FiiO Music" app, and post it on Google Play store for easier re-install, etc.
"Open/Closed" needs to be changed to "ON/OFF" and "Until device" to "Until device restarts"
Thanks!


----------



## tyota (Nov 26, 2019)

Would the AM3D be better than the AM3E for HD650s, considering the loss of power and open back design?


----------



## tyota

Also, it's been hard to keep up with FiiOs innovation. First bought the BTR1, then the BTR3, and now the BTR5 (havent purchased). Then I bought the Q1 MK2, then the Q5 came out and I bought that. Now the Q5s comes out and I would like to purchase one, but it's hard to know if the next best thing is coming out in another month. I guess it's a good problem, but now I have older models and empty pockets...


----------



## Cevisi

tyota said:


> Also, it's been hard to keep up with FiiOs innovation. First bought the BTR1, then the BTR3, and now the BTR5 (havent purchased). Then I bought the Q1 MK2, then the Q5 came out and I bought that. Now the Q5s comes out and I would like to purchase one, but it's hard to know if the next best thing is coming out in another month. I guess it's a good problem, but now I have older models and empty pockets...


Get somthing and forget about the rest. Its the same whit the daps m11 m11pro and m15 already leaked


----------



## Cevisi

tyota said:


> Would the AM3D be better than the AM3E for HD650s, considering the loss of power and open back design?


I dont dont think it would be better the 650 are hard to drive


----------



## tyota

Cevisi said:


> I dont dont think it would be better the 650 are hard to drive



Thanks for the input. That's kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## tyota

Cevisi said:


> Get somthing and forget about the rest. Its the same whit the daps m11 m11pro and m15 already leaked



Great advice, but my mind cant stop thinking about it hahahahaha.


----------



## megabigeye (Nov 26, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> I dont dont think it would be better the 650 are hard to drive


@tyota
No. This information is incorrect. The HD 650 reach ~99dB @ 1mW. This means to reach 115dB (rock concert levels of loudness), they require only slightly more than 32mW. To reach a more reasonable (but still loud) 90dB, they require 0.125mW.

I have no idea what sort of power the FiiO modules can deliver into a specific load, but the notion that the HD 650 is difficult to drive is tired and wrong. My Samsung S9 can easily drive my HD 650 to uncomfortable levels and still sound decent.

EDIT: from the 3.5mm single-ended output, the AM3D can do 30mW into 300 Ohms; from the balanced outputs, it can deliver twice that. That means, unless you're listening at _extremely_ loud levels, the AM3D will have more than enough power even from SE output; in balanced mode it'll go beyond uncomfortable.
Keep in mind, though, that the HD 650's impedance is actually closer to 500 Ohms at 100Hz, so if you like to listen really loud, you might run into clipping in the bass.


----------



## Kaydubbed

Yeah the Q5s's AM3E drives the Hifiman Arya well, according to this review. So the HD650s should be a snap.


----------



## Cevisi

megabigeye said:


> @tyota
> No. This information is incorrect. The HD 650 reach ~99dB @ 1mW. This means to reach 115dB (rock concert levels of loudness), they require only slightly more than 32mW. To reach a more reasonable (but still loud) 90dB, they require 0.125mW.
> 
> I have no idea what sort of power the FiiO modules can deliver into a specific load, but the notion that the HD 650 is difficult to drive is tired and wrong. My Samsung S9 can easily drive my HD 650 to uncomfortable levels and still sound decent.
> ...



Actually it cant drive my dt 770 250 ohm in se. And the hd650 arent far away from them

And actually put out

≥ 15mW (300Ω/THD+N<1%)

On single ended not 30 like you mentioned


----------



## xenoVa

FiiO said:


> The Q5s with THX-AAA amp AM3D is now available in Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0812ZY395?ref=myi_title_dp
> 
> Best regards



Hi. You will release the M15 player with AK4999 DAC. Will you also release a dac/amp device with AK4999 ?  Incoming Fiio Q7?


----------



## megabigeye

Cevisi said:


> Actually it cant drive my dt 770 250 ohm in se. And the hd650 arent far away from them
> 
> And actually put out
> 
> ...


You're right, it's 15mW. I don't know where I got 30mW from. Even so, that'll get the HD 650 to almost 110dB.

The DT 770 250 Ohm version is 96dB @ 1mW, which means it requires twice as much power to reach the same sound pressure level.


----------



## tracyca

FiiO said:


> The Q5s with THX-AAA amp AM3D is now available in Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0812ZY395?ref=myi_title_dp
> 
> Best regards


What about the amp only module? Where can I buy one in US.


----------



## baconcow

Looking forward to the Q5s with the AM3D module showing up, for sale, on Amazon Canada.

Will this work well with Sennheiser HD 6XX? I would like to use a balanced cable (4.4mm?). Does anyone know where to find a good one for the HD 6XX?


----------



## 13-7

FiiO said:


> The Q5s with THX-AAA amp AM3D is now available in Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0812ZY395?ref=myi_title_dp
> 
> Best regards



Hi, will this bundle also become available in other regions like Europe?


----------



## raif71

Hi Fiio, is it possible to buy a new Q5s with the amp module AM3D option?


----------



## showme99

raif71 said:


> Hi Fiio, is it possible to buy a new Q5s with the amp module AM3D option?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...pdif-line-input.902614/page-147#post-15328230


----------



## raif71

showme99 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...pdif-line-input.902614/page-147#post-15328230



I see, it does come by default the am3d module....why didn't I just click the link before... Thanks


----------



## mrlobaloba (Nov 28, 2019)

I am using my Q5S with USB-out from my Galaxy phone, how much volume should I keep my phone at, it is bit surprising both the amp and mobile can charge volume.

Also does the Q5S support Quick Charge.

Sorry though if these are noob questions.


----------



## raif71

mrlobaloba said:


> I am using my Q5S with USB-out from my Galaxy phone, how much volume should I keep my phone at, it is bit surprising both the amp and mobile can charge volume.
> 
> Also does the Q5S support Quick Charge.
> 
> Sorry though if these are noob questions.


As far as I understand usb-audio, the volume should be controlled solely by the Q5s ie your phone will just feed digital signal to Q5s. No need to bother with adjusting your phone volume.


----------



## mrlobaloba (Nov 28, 2019)

raif71 said:


> As far as I understand usb-audio, the volume should be controlled solely by the Q5s ie your phone will just feed digital signal to Q5s. No need to bother with adjusting your phone volume.



Which is what I expected i,e volume should be locked in my Galaxy Note 10+ apparently it's not I am able to change its volume as well as the Amp,

FYI I am using Spotify, haven't tried other players yet.

@FiiO What is the recommended volume level in Android here.


----------



## raif71

mrlobaloba said:


> Which is what I expected i,e volume should be locked in my Galaxy Note 10+ apparently it's not I am able to change its volume as well as the Amp,
> 
> FYI I am using Spotify, haven't tried other players yet.
> 
> @FiiO What is the recommended volume level in Android here.


If I were you *mrlobaba*, it'll be *fantastic* if I can maintain the volume of the Galaxy Note 10 to acceptable sound level, then only adjust the Q5s volume, otherwise the next time you listen using only the phone, the sound would be *boombastic*


----------



## Cevisi

mrlobaloba said:


> Which is what I expected i,e volume should be locked in my Galaxy Note 10+ apparently it's not I am able to change its volume as well as the Amp,
> 
> FYI I am using Spotify, haven't tried other players yet.
> 
> @FiiO What is the recommended volume level in Android here.


Keep your phone at full volume

And dont forget to enable ldac


----------



## mrlobaloba

Thank you guys.

Also do you happen to know if the Q5S support Quick Charge, there is no information from FiiO in this regard, I am just curious.


----------



## Cevisi

mrlobaloba said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> Also do you happen to know if the Q5S support Quick Charge, there is no information from FiiO in this regard, I am just curious.


No it doesnt


----------



## raif71

Cevisi said:


> Keep your phone at full volume
> 
> And dont forget to enable ldac



If one uses usb connection, why have to enable ldac? Isn't that only for bluetooth connection? Sorry if this question sounds weird...I've only connected to q5s from DAP and not from phone.


----------



## Cevisi

raif71 said:


> If one uses usb connection, why have to enable ldac? Isn't that only for bluetooth connection? Sorry if this question sounds weird...I've only connected to q5s from DAP and not from phone.


Yes you are right my fault


----------



## MotherGooz

Using the Q5s only for spotify is a waste imo i hope you gonna use it to its full potential?  
When you play DSD/FLAC with apps like the Fiio Player or Onkyo HF Player you will be asked to make it your standard USB device, meaning everything is passing trough the phone and to the Q5s, and you will not be able to change the phone volume, only on the Fiio (then the real magic happens) Android has LDAC support, try it, it sound great! (Wired is always better ofcourse)

Listening to DSD and see that green light shine on the Q5s is very satisfying


----------



## Wyllio

Does anyone have issues with the Bluetooth playback buttons rattling when being tapped?


----------



## mrlobaloba

MotherGooz said:


> Using the Q5s only for spotify is a waste imo i hope you gonna use it to its full potential?
> When you play DSD/FLAC with apps like the Fiio Player or Onkyo HF Player you will be asked to make it your standard USB device, meaning everything is passing trough the phone and to the Q5s, and you will not be able to change the phone volume, only on the Fiio (then the real magic happens) Android has LDAC support, try it, it sound great! (Wired is always better ofcourse)
> 
> Listening to DSD and see that green light shine on the Q5s is very satisfying



Yes I agree, Its just that I haven't got a chance to transfer my music collection to my phone (I got the Q5S yesterday), soon I'll be transferring it and use the Q5S the correct way


----------



## mrlobaloba (Nov 29, 2019)

So these are things I noticed so far with my Q5S.

_1)  _There is a volume difference in Bluetooth (LDAC) and USB audio, not sure why it is, I kept my phone volume to 100% and Q5S volume constant in both cases, but still Bluetooth is about 20%-30% louder than USB.

_2)  _This is bit more serious I am hearing some clicking / popping / hissing sound in USB mode, this particularly occurs when the song is paused (so it should be quiet), changing the input and turning the amp on / off using the volume knob, I am scratching my head because Bluetooth mode is absolutely quiet.

_3)  _I used the Ampere app and its showing a reading of ~500 mA in USB mode, wth no USB it's about 160 to 200 mA, the measurement for Q5 using proper OTG cable (non charging data only) is only about 200 mA, youtube link here.

Can it be a faulty USB module? I am using the official FiiO CL-06 cable for usb connection.


----------



## dark09

mrlobaloba said:


> So these are things I noticed so far with my Q5S.
> 
> _1)  _There is a volume difference in Bluetooth (LDAC) and USB audio, not sure why it is, I kept my phone volume to 100% and Q5S volume constant in both cases, but still Bluetooth is about 20%-30% louder than USB.
> 
> ...



I can confirm the USB noise in the FiiO Music app on my Sony Xperia X Compact. If I play music from USB Audio Player PRO via there USB driver I do not get the same noise. Initial I though my music was converted badly. Maybe you can confirm this as well.


----------



## Hinomotocho

A couple of years ago I was originally looking at the Q5 but I got a good price for a secondhand xDSD - the sound is excellent but I never liked the device itself, from the fingerprint magnet odd shaped physical design to the volume dial and weird combination of presses to get the mode you want. The bluetooth frequently gave me grief when trying to use with my Nvidia Shield or TV (whereas my trusty BTR3 was fine), and having to use a pigtail for my 4.4mm cables is less than ideal. I woke up yesterday morning and saw a big Black Friday discount on the Q5s so snapped it up immediately. I've been busy so after charging fully I've only been able to spend about 5 minutes with it, but so far I'm very happy with it. The on/off/volume is ideal, the bluetooth and function buttons are just what I wanted and it connects without a hitch so far with my Nvidia Shield. In my opinion the xDSD has the edge for sound but it does not disappoint - I can hear a bit more low end with the Q5s and it perhaps has a brighter sound with the stock amp module. I know there are arguments about burn in, but I have experienced it with my ZX300, so I see what a 100 odd hours does to it. Does anyone know of a thread or site that directly compares the different modules for the Q5s? I could be happy with the stock one, but I'm open to any improvements the others may offer.


----------



## raif71

Hinomotocho said:


> A couple of years ago I was originally looking at the Q5 but I got a good price for a secondhand xDSD - the sound is excellent but I never liked the device itself, from the fingerprint magnet odd shaped physical design to the volume dial and weird combination of presses to get the mode you want. The bluetooth frequently gave me grief when trying to use with my Nvidia Shield or TV (whereas my trusty BTR3 was fine), and having to use a pigtail for my 4.4mm cables is less than ideal. I woke up yesterday morning and saw a big Black Friday discount on the Q5s so snapped it up immediately. I've been busy so after charging fully I've only been able to spend about 5 minutes with it, but so far I'm very happy with it. The on/off/volume is ideal, the bluetooth and function buttons are just what I wanted and it connects without a hitch so far with my Nvidia Shield. In my opinion the xDSD has the edge for sound but it does not disappoint - I can hear a bit more low end with the Q5s and it perhaps has a brighter sound with the stock amp module. I know there are arguments about burn in, but I have experienced it with my ZX300, so I see what a 100 odd hours does to it. Does anyone know of a thread or site that directly compares the different modules for the Q5s? I could be happy with the stock one, but I'm open to any improvements the others may offer.


When you talked about the stock amp module...are you talking about am3e vs am3d ?


----------



## Cevisi

Hinomotocho said:


> A couple of years ago I was originally looking at the Q5 but I got a good price for a secondhand xDSD - the sound is excellent but I never liked the device itself, from the fingerprint magnet odd shaped physical design to the volume dial and weird combination of presses to get the mode you want. The bluetooth frequently gave me grief when trying to use with my Nvidia Shield or TV (whereas my trusty BTR3 was fine), and having to use a pigtail for my 4.4mm cables is less than ideal. I woke up yesterday morning and saw a big Black Friday discount on the Q5s so snapped it up immediately. I've been busy so after charging fully I've only been able to spend about 5 minutes with it, but so far I'm very happy with it. The on/off/volume is ideal, the bluetooth and function buttons are just what I wanted and it connects without a hitch so far with my Nvidia Shield. In my opinion the xDSD has the edge for sound but it does not disappoint - I can hear a bit more low end with the Q5s and it perhaps has a brighter sound with the stock amp module. I know there are arguments about burn in, but I have experienced it with my ZX300, so I see what a 100 odd hours does to it. Does anyone know of a thread or site that directly compares the different modules for the Q5s? I could be happy with the stock one, but I'm open to any improvements the others may offer.


Get the am3d it is cleaner has more controlled bass better imaging better soundstage but it only has 3.5 and 4.4


----------



## Hinomotocho

raif71 said:


> When you talked about the stock amp module...are you talking about am3e vs am3d ?


I think it's the am3e that is supplied with the Q5s. I think with the Q5 there were a few different modules but maybe it's only the am3d (thx?) I'm thinking of.


----------



## baconcow

Hinomotocho said:


> I think it's the am3e that is supplied with the Q5s.



You can buy the Q5s bundled with either model.


----------



## Cevisi

Hinomotocho said:


> I think it's the am3e that is supplied with the Q5s. I think with the Q5 there were a few different modules but maybe it's only the am3d (thx?) I'm thinking of.


There are a lot of old ones but the am3d is the only upgrade for you


----------



## Hinomotocho

Cevisi said:


> Get the am3d it is cleaner has more controlled bass better imaging better soundstage but it only has 3.5 and 4.4


Thanks, I'll read up on that one - 4.4mm is perfect for me as from mostly using my ZX300 I've come to love the solid connector and my iems and overheads have 4.4mm cables.
I think I was getting confused with the amp modules that came out with the Q5 - am3a/b/c/d/e


----------



## Marco Angel

Duno if it is already answered, but coming from an ES100, there its EQ 'lives' in the device itself, and every source or player i use, the es100 apply the same config EQ.
So anybody knows how the Q5s EQ works, or is apply?

This is a must for my and my ease of use, but overall, having an EQ for my iems that will not change if I switch from my S9 to my pc or mac
Thanks guys!


----------



## Cevisi (Nov 29, 2019)

Marco Angel said:


> Duno if it is already answered, but coming from an ES100, there its EQ 'lives' in the device itself, and every source or player i use, the es100 apply the same config EQ.
> So anybody knows how the Q5s EQ works, or is apply?
> 
> This is a must for my and my ease of use, but overall, having an EQ for my iems that will not change if I switch from my S9 to my pc or mac
> Thanks guys!


The eq is crap compared to es 100

On ldac it dont even work and on usb its just for the app


----------



## Marco Angel

Cevisi said:


> The eq is crap compared to es 100
> 
> On ldac it dont even work and on usb its just for the app


O dear, maybe it's intended for more purists. Shame on @FiiO for not giving us options. I almost pull the trigger in alliexpress. 
=(


----------



## Cevisi

Marco Angel said:


> O dear, maybe it's intended for more purists. Shame on @FiiO for not giving us options. I almost pull the trigger in alliexpress.
> =(


If you have a android and are willing to root it to get viper4android then you are in heaven whit the q5s hardware is top software is flop


----------



## Hinomotocho

I'm considering getting the am3d, is there any demand for the am3e? Perhaps a Q5 owner? I would ideally sell it to finance the upgrade.


----------



## Cevisi

Hinomotocho said:


> I'm considering getting the am3d, is there any demand for the am3e? Perhaps a Q5 owner? I would ideally sell it to finance the upgrade.


The am3e has a bit more power for headphones or iems that are harder to drive


----------



## Hinomotocho (Nov 30, 2019)

I've been reading some reviews and impressions of the am3d but it is hard to get a clear idea of how it sounds vs the am3e because some people are using the Q5 and compare it to the other amp modules.
One person said the am3d was warmer than the am3b, but another has said that the am3e was warmer than the am3d. I would be happy for the increase in soundstage and other benefits people list but am concerned if it is a brighter sound than the am3e I have on my Q5s that it may become fatiguing. Is anyone able to please comment on their experience with the am3d on the Q5s.


----------



## raif71 (Nov 30, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> The am3e has a bit more power for headphones or iems that are harder to drive



Would you consider Sennheiser hd6xx as hard to drive for am3d ?


----------



## JAC151

raif71 said:


> Would you consider Sennheiser hd6xx as hard to drive for am3d ?



I use the stock AM3E module with the HD6XX and it drives them just fine.


----------



## raif71

JAC151 said:


> I use the stock AM3E module with the HD6XX and it drives them just fine.


I have no doubt that am3e drives them fine but am3d is less powerful than am3e hence the question. Now, the question again.... will am3d drive the Senn hd6xx comfortably?


----------



## sergio13971 (Nov 30, 2019)

raif71 said:


> I have no doubt that am3e drives them fine but am3d is less powerful than am3e hence the question. Now, the question again.... will am3d drive the Senn hd6xx comfortably?


Hi, my two cents:
about the driving power, I can tell you, my q5s + am3d drives flawlessly my HD800S, even better than my Sony wm1a, but not for a big margin, I can hear better dynamic range, bigger stage and 3d image improvement (in balanced), in low gain with volume at 3/4 of max range is loud enough for me.
This from my subjective appreciation of course,

Regards.


----------



## raif71 (Nov 30, 2019)

sergio13971 said:


> Hi, my two cents:
> about the driving power, I can tell you, my q5s + am3d drives flawlessly my HD800S, even better than my Sony wm1a, but not for a big margin, I can hear better dynamic range, bigger stage and 3d image improvement (in balanced), in low gain with volume at 3/4 of max range is loud enough for me.
> This from my subjective appreciation of course,
> 
> Regards.



I'm asking this as some classical pieces on the am3e , my hd6xx max out the volume on low gain using 3.5mm (I avoid high gain if possible), though I get better drivability using balanced jack. On pop/rock pieces the am3e performs better and the volume rarely above 12 o'clock using unbalanced. YMMV. I guess if I'm using balanced, drivability should be ok with the am3d.


----------



## sergio13971

raif71 said:


> I'm asking this as some classical pieces on the am3e , my hd6xx max out the volume on low gain using 3.5mm (I avoid high gain if possible), though I get better drivability using balanced jack. On pop/rock pieces the am3e performs better and the volume rarely above 12 o'clock using unbalanced. YMMV. I guess if I'm using balanced, drivability should be ok with the am3d.


...I would guess the same, you should get confortably sound levels with your gear and enough margin to get some slam to your music.

Happy listening!!


----------



## Julius Decimus

raif71 said:


> I have no doubt that am3e drives them fine but am3d is less powerful than am3e hence the question. Now, the question again.... will am3d drive the Senn hd6xx comfortably?



Mister, i give you another idea, if you are to buy amp module, you can also check Fiio A5 amp instead and use the Q5s as DAC only. You will get more power for any type headphones.


----------



## raif71

Julius Decimus said:


> Mister, i give you another idea, if you are to buy amp module, you can also check Fiio A5 amp instead and use the Q5s as DAC only. You will get more power for any type headphones.


, 3 devices!!  DAP, Q5s and A5 !!! No, thank you  However, will check out the product A5


----------



## showme99

raif71 said:


> , 3 devices!!  DAP, Q5s and A5 !!! No, thank you  However, will check out the product A5


You could also look into the AM5 amp module for the Q5S. Similar power levels as the A5 without adding an additional device.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Nov 30, 2019)

raif71 said:


> , 3 devices!!  DAP, Q5s and A5 !!! No, thank you  However, will check out the product A5



Ahm...well, i dont have Q5s, but i have Q5 with AM5 and its stock module, its not really that powerful. Wont make HD6xx rumble on head. Get them loud, yes. But thats about it.
Line out on the Q5 and Q5s are good however, and connected to another amp like A5, its gets 2x louder than any module for the Q5, balanced or not. Thats why i proposed this. And you dont have to look for balanced cables, if the headphones doesnt come with one. But true, i see its not convinient always when on the way.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Nov 30, 2019)

showme99 said:


> You could also look into the AM5 amp module for the Q5S. Similar power levels as the A5 without adding an additional device.



A5 is almost 1w at 32ohms, no, the amp modules, any of them are less, balanced or not.

Sound quality, there will be some coloration difference for sure, but you get all the details as well when using Q5 as dac goint to another amp.


----------



## mrlobaloba

dark09 said:


> I can confirm the USB noise in the FiiO Music app on my Sony Xperia X Compact. If I play music from USB Audio Player PRO via there USB driver I do not get the same noise. Initial I though my music was converted badly. Maybe you can confirm this as well.



I updated the firmware and using Fiio music player in USB passthrough mode now its much better.

Only issue I have now is the clicking sound when changing input, can other ppl here confirm it is normal or only my amp is affected.


----------



## Julius Decimus

mrlobaloba said:


> Only issue I have now is the clicking sound when changing input, can other ppl here confirm it is normal or only my amp is affected.



I have same on Q5. It is normal i guess, using it so for 10 months now. All is fine.


----------



## noaid

mrlobaloba said:


> So these are things I noticed so far with my Q5S.
> 
> _3)  _I used the Ampere app and its showing a reading of ~500 mA in USB mode, wth no USB it's about 160 to 200 mA, the measurement for Q5 using proper OTG cable (non charging data only) is only about 200 mA, youtube link here.
> 
> Can it be a faulty USB module? I am using the official FiiO CL-06 cable for usb connection.


Everything is OK. 
In video you are not using official Fiio cable, it looks differently, I have both ML-06 and CL-06 and they have grey connectors.
*You have to use cable with OTG ending on both sides to have no charging. *The one with charging has OTG only on phone side! See the arrows. It is not good for this purpose.
There is a lot of posts about it here some pages ago.
If you want to use the "bad" cable without discharging phone, you have to disable charging in Fio application by bluetooth first. See also some pages back for this.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I got an extremely good Black Friday price for an am3d from an Australian site, but they then told me they can't ship to my country as we have a local distributor. Sadly my country is so small no one actually stocks the am3d - nevermind my cousin will post for me which may pay off as it should avoid local tax at customs.
As my main use will be with PC, has anyone got creative and made a desktop holder? Rather than standing upright I was wanting it lying flat and was thinking like a couple of U shaped things to keep it a couple of inches up off the desk which may also help with keeping it cool.


----------



## Cevisi

Hinomotocho said:


> I got an extremely good Black Friday price for an am3d from an Australian site, but they then told me they can't ship to my country as we have a local distributor. Sadly my country is so small no one actually stocks the am3d - nevermind my cousin will post for me which may pay off as it should avoid local tax at customs.
> As my main use will be with PC, has anyone got creative and made a desktop holder? Rather than standing upright I was wanting it lying flat and was thinking like a couple of U shaped things to keep it a couple of inches up off the desk which may also help with keeping it cool.


Blutack


----------



## Hinomotocho (Dec 2, 2019)

.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Cevisi said:


> Blutack


Very practical and economical - I was wanting to compliment my new pride and joy with a slightly higher grade holder.


----------



## Cevisi

Hinomotocho said:


> Very practical and economical - I was wanting to compliment my new pride and joy with a slightly higher grade holder.


Blutack whit gold flakes ?


----------



## bflat

Hinomotocho said:


> As my main use will be with PC, has anyone got creative and made a desktop holder? Rather than standing upright I was wanting it lying flat and was thinking like a couple of U shaped things to keep it a couple of inches up off the desk which may also help with keeping it cool.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L3RG1RL/

I use these and just place the Q5s on it's side. The stand folds so you can also take it on the road with you. I'm sure you can find something similar on eBay or Aliexpress too.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Cevisi said:


> Blutack whit gold flakes ?


Perfect


----------



## mrlobaloba (Dec 3, 2019)

noaid said:


> Everything is OK.
> In video you are not using official Fiio cable, it looks differently, I have both ML-06 and CL-06 and they have grey connectors.
> *You have to use cable with OTG ending on both sides to have no charging. *The one with charging has OTG only on phone side! See the arrows. It is not good for this purpose.
> There is a lot of posts about it here some pages ago.
> If you want to use the "bad" cable without discharging phone, you have to disable charging in Fio application by bluetooth first. See also some pages back for this.



Sorry for not being clear the video is not mine I just showed it as an example for OTG Vs Non-OTG power usage, I have the official FiiO CL-06 cable, usage is about 500 mA, not sure but it can be normal for Galaxy Note 10+ as it's a big phone.


----------



## noaid

I understand. But good to know that Ampere values are not so reliable as it looks like, better say only indication. I have usb A/V meter and have measured it but only charging, of course.


----------



## FiiO

mrlobaloba said:


> So these are things I noticed so far with my Q5S.
> 
> _1)  _There is a volume difference in Bluetooth (LDAC) and USB audio, not sure why it is, I kept my phone volume to 100% and Q5S volume constant in both cases, but still Bluetooth is about 20%-30% louder than USB.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

The Bluetooth output and usb output is two different output, you could not compare that directly.

Which output are you using? The issue only happen in FiiO Music app or other app as well?

Could not read your video because of the Internet problem here. If you are convenient, you could share the video to us via email(support@fiio.com)

Best regards


----------



## baconcow

FiiO said:


> The Q5s with THX-AAA amp AM3D is now available in Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0812ZY395?ref=myi_title_dp
> 
> Best regards



When will this come to Canada (Amazon or other retailer)? Thanks.


----------



## benjamind2012

The amp tech is incredible for its size.

However the non user replaceable battery is a huge letdown. This is a flagship amp. I would have hoped for a replaceable battery - the same way you replace the amp modules. 

It is still a great sounding amp...but how long would I get out of it with daily use (4+ hours per day) ?


----------



## Cevisi

benjamind2012 said:


> The amp tech is incredible for its size.
> 
> However the non user replaceable battery is a huge letdown. This is a flagship amp. I would have hoped for a replaceable battery - the same way you replace the amp modules.
> 
> It is still a great sounding amp...but how long would I get out of it with daily use (4+ hours per day) ?


I get 8-9 hours whit my am3d on balanced high gain whit ldac bluetooth mode on a good listening volume.

So thats pretty good


----------



## benjamind2012

8 or 9 hours is great...but I am concerned about long term longevity essentially forcing me to buy a new amp in a few short years as opposed to something that one would hope to last at least 10 years.


----------



## Cevisi

benjamind2012 said:


> 8 or 9 hours is great...but I am concerned about long term longevity essentially forcing me to buy a new amp in a few short years as opposed to something that one would hope to last at least 10 years.


I think in 10 years our phones will have 20000mah batterys and you can load it of your phone

But i think the battery will be at least 3-4 years good whit moderate usage then there will be 100 dollar amp dacs that will sound better


----------



## benjamind2012

True


----------



## noaid

Cevisi said:


> I think in 10 years our phones will have 20000mah batterys and you can load it of your phone
> 
> But i think the battery will be at least 3-4 years good whit moderate usage then there will be 100 dollar amp dacs that will sound better


I dont think so. My second Fiio Q1 mk2 (first was broken and replaced after some months) started to have very big selfdischarging after several months around 150 mAh per day when switched off. I dont use it now but have to charge it at least once pet two week not to destroy battery completely.

I have also other very bad experiences with chines batteries - much lover capacity then declared, low timelife, once bought 3Ah acu for my movie camera and after some time it started to burn in my bag and result - 1200 USD camera was melt down and went to trash can. To say the true I was lucky because I had another SLR camera in the same bag and it had only white lithium dust on the surface. It could be cleaned otherwise another 3000USD would burn.
Once I bought 4 acus with declared 2000mAh but measured was 100mAh, 20x less then declared. My feedback about it was deleted, they accepted only good feedbacks 
This is my reality. 
Of course, there are also very good Chinese companies and I would like to have Fiio among them. Q5s is really great product from technical point of view and would be great if it would also keep its functionality for some time. Not everybody has enough money to buy flagship device every year.


----------



## tolis626

noaid said:


> I dont think so. My second Fiio Q1 mk2 (first was broken and replaced after some months) started to have very big selfdischarging after several months around 150 mAh per day when switched off. I dont use it now but have to charge it at least once pet two week not to destroy battery completely.
> 
> I have also other very bad experiences with chines batteries - much lover capacity then declared, low timelife, once bought 3Ah acu for my movie camera and after some time it started to burn in my bag and result - 1200 USD camera was melt down and went to trash can. To say the true I was lucky because I had another SLR camera in the same bag and it had only white lithium dust on the surface. It could be cleaned otherwise another 3000USD would burn.
> Once I bought 4 acus with declared 2000mAh but measured was 100mAh, 20x less then declared. My feedback about it was deleted, they accepted only good feedbacks
> ...


Well, I feel your pain, I've been burned like you too. But I don't think FiiO is even close to that bad. For example, I also have an old FiiO Q1 (1st Gen), so you know, their bottom of the barrel old, cheap DAC/Amp. The battery in it still lasts forever, even after a few years of use and abuse. Granted, it's not power hungry, but man did I expect the battery life to fall off a cliff back then. Nope. Little crappy doesn't even give a damn.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I got to spend a bit more time with my Q5s this afternoon - I was really enjoying the sound, then reminded myself that I'd been using bluetooth. 
90% of the time I choose to connect using cables to milk out every possible bit of quality but as I don't have a cable to connect to my phone I'd used the bluetooth -  very nice. I've just ordered a CL06 for future use with my tablet or phone. Having the bluetooth buttons is a major bonus over the xDSD. 
I use USB Audio Player Pro for Android, can anyone please tell me whether you can change bluetooth codecs within the phone or app settings or the Fiio app is required?


----------



## benjamind2012

Has anyone used the Q5s with the Shure SE846 earphones? If so, how did it sound?


----------



## MotherGooz

Hinomotocho said:


> I got to spend a bit more time with my Q5s this afternoon - I was really enjoying the sound, then reminded myself that I'd been using bluetooth.
> 90% of the time I choose to connect using cables to milk out every possible bit of quality but as I don't have a cable to connect to my phone I'd used the bluetooth -  very nice. I've just ordered a CL06 for future use with my tablet or phone. Having the bluetooth buttons is a major bonus over the xDSD.
> I use USB Audio Player Pro for Android, can anyone please tell me whether you can change bluetooth codecs within the phone or app settings or the Fiio app is required?



In the developer options on youre android phone you can select under Bluetooth audio codec the LDAC option, then under that is Playback quality that you can set to LDAC standards.
Also there are codec settings in the Fiio App when you connect via Bluetooth with it. 

That is the only thing i dont like about my iphone, the lower bluetooth audio quality..


----------



## Hinomotocho

MotherGooz said:


> In the developer options on youre android phone you can select under Bluetooth audio codec the LDAC option, then under that is Playback quality that you can set to LDAC standards.
> Also there are codec settings in the Fiio App when you connect via Bluetooth with it.
> 
> That is the only thing i dont like about my iphone, the lower bluetooth audio quality..


Thank you. I've only recently started using bluetooth for occasions I don't want to have a big device sandwich in my pocket and don't know much about how it all works.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Hinomotocho said:


> Thank you. I've only recently started using bluetooth for occasions I don't want to have a big device sandwich in my pocket and don't know much about how it all works.


Do you have developer options turned on? The Bluetooth on the Q5s is fantastic sounding. I use it more than via a wired connection.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Sonic Defender said:


> Do you have developer options turned on? The Bluetooth on the Q5s is fantastic sounding. I use it more than via a wired connection.


Yes, I do. I've had a look at the various setting tweaks in the past but don't want to meddle with something that causes a conflict.
I favour good solid cable connection, as I said to milk out any extra quality I can, but for convenience I now sometimes use bluetooth - after hearing the quality I will probably use more.


----------



## MotherGooz

Sonic Defender said:


> Do you have developer options turned on? The Bluetooth on the Q5s is fantastic sounding. I use it more than via a wired connection.



I am using it for watching movies on my iPad or LG TV. The great thing about this is that it does not have any audio delay, and the sound via Bluetooth is indeed amazing!! For music I use a wired connection with Tidal high-res or DSD/24 bit flac on my iPhone or pc. Only thing I need is a balanced cable for my Senneheiser HD650


----------



## mrlobaloba (Dec 8, 2019)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The Bluetooth output and usb output is two different output, you could not compare that directly.
> 
> ...



Sorry for late reply, I was actually talking about input not output.

However it's all good now I am using Fiio music app which don't have this issue, I guess Spotify doesn't use the exclusive USB mode which is causing this issue.


----------



## MotherGooz

mrlobaloba said:


> Sorry for late reply, I was actually talking about input not output.
> 
> However it's all good now I am using Fiio music app which don't have this issue, I guess Spotify doesn't use the exclusive USB mode which is causing this issue.



When you first use the fiio app it asks something about the default usb mode. When you accept this only high-ress music players will be able to play music, something like spotify or Tidal is not working then, at least thats how it worked for my on my phone. Disconnecting and reconnect and it would work again.

My cable that came with the Q5s (the lightning to usb) was broken. Contacted the official Fiio in my Country, not a word and its been over 2 weeks. I also contacted the shop i got the Q5s from and they delivered me a new one the next day! I asked if they could sent 2-3 cables, turnes out they are about 20 euro’s a cable........


----------



## hongky

@FiiO 
I only use Q5s with bluetooth from my phone, but everytime I power on Q5s I have to press play button for 2s to pair Q5s with my phone.
Could you change that with the next firmware update to make Q5s remember the last state it is used, so for bluetooth users it automatically pairing with the last device on power up.

Thanks


----------



## Cevisi

hongky said:


> @FiiO
> I only use Q5s with bluetooth from my phone, but everytime I power on Q5s I have to press play button for 2s to pair Q5s with my phone.
> Could you change that with the next firmware update to make Q5s remember the last state it is used, so for bluetooth users it automatically pairing with the last device on power up.
> 
> Thanks


@FiiO 

And maybe a working ldac equalizer


----------



## Leetransform25 (Dec 11, 2019)

I've heard that although you can easily disable USB charging through the FiiO app, you'd have to do it every time you turn the device off and back on. Is this still the case? Will it ever be fixed? I'm interested in using this as both a desktop and portable solution, but if you need to constantly disable the charging that'd be a bummer


----------



## benjamind2012

hongky said:


> @FiiO
> I only use Q5s with bluetooth from my phone, but everytime I power on Q5s I have to press play button for 2s to pair Q5s with my phone.
> Could you change that with the next firmware update to make Q5s remember the last state it is used, so for bluetooth users it automatically pairing with the last device on power up.
> 
> Thanks



Yep. Can confirm. This is a royal pain. It should behave like my other stuff.


----------



## noaid

hongky said:


> @FiiO
> I only use Q5s with bluetooth from my phone, but everytime I power on Q5s I have to press play button for 2s to pair Q5s with my phone.
> Could you change that with the next firmware update to make Q5s remember the last state it is used, so for bluetooth users it automatically pairing with the last device on power up.
> 
> Thanks


This is not pairing but switching BT ON/OFF.
I would say your requirement would be solved by adding BT as another input to USB/Line/Opt/Coax switch - it remembers last setting - but this is idea for next generation.
I dont use BT personally because of much lower quality even on LDAC comparing USB. For mp3 no problem, it is already low quality, but I listen to flac up to 24/384 and DSD256 and the difference is really big.


----------



## noaid

Leetransform25 said:


> I've heard that although you can easily disable USB charging through the FiiO app, you'd have to do it every time you turn the device off and back on. Is this still the case? Will it ever be fixed? I'm interested in using this as both a desktop and portable solution, but if you need to constantly disable the charging that'd be a bummer


Everything was already said here before. I use it also for phone and desktop. I don't care about switching charging off by Fiio Music app. It can be done very easily by connection.

You need USB cable with micro USB OTG on the Q5s end - ML06/CL06 for phone.
For desktop easiest way is cable USB-A male to USB-A male (the same male connector on both sides and USB micro OTG to USB female (any USB OTG reduction. You can buy both anywhere.

If you *FIRST switch on Q5s,* second connect phone/desktop to USB cable, and *AS LAST connect Q5s* to microUSB OTG cable. *In this case there is no charging*. You don't need any switch or application, only have correct cable and first switch device on and then connect.
Easy, isn't it?

FOR DESKTOP something like this:







        +   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    OR


----------



## Sonic Defender

Leetransform25 said:


> I've heard that although you can easily disable USB charging through the FiiO app, you'd have to do it every time you turn the device off and back on. Is this still the case? Will it ever be fixed? I'm interested in using this as both a desktop and portable solution, but if you need to constantly disable the charging that'd be a bummer


While less than ideal, it really doesn't take long so in the big scheme of things it isn't really a barrier of any magnitude. Saying that, yes, if it could be addressed that would be nice.


----------



## MotherGooz

benjamind2012 said:


> Yep. Can confirm. This is a royal pain. It should behave like my other stuff.



you are kidding right? Pressing a button for 2 seconds is a royal pain


----------



## Cevisi

MotherGooz said:


> you are kidding right? Pressing a button for 2 seconds is a royal pain


Jup its a royal pain


----------



## MarkF786

Cevisi said:


> Jup its a royal pain



Agreed.  I find it flaky sometimes too; it won’t work, then I have to power off the device and try again.


----------



## Audiowood (Dec 19, 2019)

\.


----------



## Audiowood

Yes prefer it to connect bluetooth automatically like ES100, HiBy series and the majority of other DAP. Even Bose speakers does this. This is not unique.  Once bluetooth is paired, everytime you turn on, it should connect automatically. I bought this because the turning on is easy and it says it will connect to the last used connection, only to realize you have to press another button everytime you want bluetooth. I use this only for bluetooth and nothing else, hence its important to have.

I hope Fiio add a firmware that connect to BT automatically.


----------



## Castade

I am a new head-fier and was wondering if anyone successfully got the q5s to work with the galaxy s10 via usb?


----------



## Hinomotocho

Castade said:


> I am a new head-fier and was wondering if anyone successfully got the q5s to work with the galaxy s10 via usb?


Yes, I bought the Fiio cable and was using it the other night. For me it was just plug and play using the USB Audio Player app. I don't know if your issue is with the cable/connector you're using or whether you need to go into the developer settings and allow output to a dac.


----------



## adeeb

FiiO said:


> The Q5s with THX-AAA amp AM3D is now available in Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0812ZY395?ref=myi_title_dp
> 
> Best regards


@FiiO it seems like these are out of stock and Amazon shows no date for when they will be available again. Do you expect to resupply them soon? ETA?

Thanks.


----------



## Castade

Hinomotocho said:


> Yes, I bought the Fiio cable and was using it the other night. For me it was just plug and play using the USB Audio Player app. I don't know if your issue is with the cable/connector you're using or whether you need to go into the developer settings and allow output to a dac.


Thankyou, I believe that is the issue, I absolutely love this dap, goes so well with my ie 800 s


----------



## Castade (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm stuck as I dont see any dac output options in developer mode
Nvm, got it to work


----------



## Hinomotocho

Castade said:


> I'm stuck as I dont see any dac output options in developer mode
> Nvm, got it to work


Perhaps it was my mistake, it must be a setting in my player app that allows automatic routing to dac - apologies. 
I recently bought the Fiio usb-b to c connector which ensures it doesn't charge off of your phones battery, it is quite flexible, small and was reasonably priced.


----------



## TinyTempo

Has anybody been able to compare the 5Qs to the Chord Hugo 2 yet? From a price-point it hardly seems fair, but I wonder if someone owns both and has a qualified opinion.


----------



## bflat

TinyTempo said:


> Has anybody been able to compare the 5Qs to the Chord Hugo 2 yet? From a price-point it hardly seems fair, but I wonder if someone owns both and has a qualified opinion.



If somebody owns both and they are of equal sound quality, why would he/she keep the Hugo 2 since Q5s has all of the capabilities plus more in a smaller package?


----------



## Sonic Defender

TinyTempo said:


> Has anybody been able to compare the 5Qs to the Chord Hugo 2 yet? From a price-point it hardly seems fair, but I wonder if someone owns both and has a qualified opinion.


I wish that I had them closer together. I was on the review tour of the Hugo 2, and it was a wonderful device, but I would bet that in blind listening tests, it would be very difficult to tell them apart. The Q5s is a fantastic device, and of course so is the Hugo 2 without a doubt. The question always comes down to for the smallish gains is the large difference in price justifiable and the answer always comes down to what you can afford. Clearly the Hugo 2 will not sound 8 times better, but if the extra cost is not too much of a burden, the small (if even audible in real listening situations) it may be worth it. If you have the money, go the route that you will not worry about missing anything, but if you need to really stretch your budget to afford the Hugo 2, you really are doing pretty darn well with the Q5s, IMO.


----------



## TinyTempo

Sonic Defender said:


> I wish that I had them closer together. I was on the review tour of the Hugo 2, and it was a wonderful device, but I would bet that in blind listening tests, it would be very difficult to tell them apart. The Q5s is a fantastic device, and of course so is the Hugo 2 without a doubt. The question always comes down to for the smallish gains is the large difference in price justifiable and the answer always comes down to what you can afford. Clearly the Hugo 2 will not sound 8 times better, but if the extra cost is not too much of a burden, the small (if even audible in real listening situations) it may be worth it. If you have the money, go the route that you will not worry about missing anything, but if you need to really stretch your budget to afford the Hugo 2, you really are doing pretty darn well with the Q5s, IMO.



Thanks for the reply  It's the same story for many different hifi equipment types. Does a $5k amp sound better than the $700 alternative? Probably not. Move your listening position by a few inches and you have a bigger difference than the amps could possibly produce.

I have ordered the Q5s now, and will compare it to the Dragonfly Red (which is kind of broken, as it crackles when touching the cable / connection at times) and the Oppo HA-1.


----------



## Sonic Defender

TinyTempo said:


> Thanks for the reply  It's the same story for many different hifi equipment types. Does a $5k amp sound better than the $700 alternative? Probably not. Move your listening position by a few inches and you have a bigger difference than the amps could possibly produce.
> 
> I have ordered the Q5s now, and will compare it to the Dragonfly Red (which is kind of broken, as it crackles when touching the cable / connection at times) and the Oppo HA-1.


Please let us know what you think, I suspect that you will be quite pleased. I really enjoy the Q5s and believe that with the swappable amplification module system it just adds that degree of flexibility making it a great device. I know that the AM3D availability has recently caused people to question FiiO's commitment to the model, but I am not convinced that they are abandoning swappable amp modules as a platform and I hope to see some new modules for the platform once there is technical reasons to produce them. Regardless, even with  the stock AM3E module the Q5s is a pretty solid device. Enjoy.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

So I currently have a Fiio Q5 and love it.  Been reading about the AM3D for a while now.  So considering picking one up while they still exist.  Right now they are $179.99 for just the amp or $399.99 for the Q5S with the AM3D.  It appears you can sell a Q5 with all accessories in excellent condition for about $200 on eBay.  So it would be about $40-50 more than just the amp after fees and everything.  

Is the Q5 to Q5S that big of an upgrade or am I better off just picking up the amp module?


----------



## Sonic Defender

cccoltsicehockey said:


> So I currently have a Fiio Q5 and love it.  Been reading about the AM3D for a while now.  So considering picking one up while they still exist.  Right now they are $179.99 for just the amp or $399.99 for the Q5S with the AM3D.  It appears you can sell a Q5 with all accessories in excellent condition for about $200 on eBay.  So it would be about $40-50 more than just the amp after fees and everything.
> 
> Is the Q5 to Q5S that big of an upgrade or am I better off just picking up the amp module?


Depends what you are looking for. I own both and I feel that the Q5 is somewhat warmer sounding than the Q5s, so that may be a consideration. Where are you finding the AM3D available on it's own? I already have the AM3D, but from reading here I thought it was almost impossible to get an AM3D module.


----------



## Audiowood (Dec 26, 2019)

am3d and q5s available are $399 now. 6 left. Last I saw was 10. 4 gone in 1 day

https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-THX-AAA-Bluetooth-Amplifier-Computers/dp/B0812ZY395/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=q5s+am3d&qid=1577342053&sr=8-2


----------



## FiiO

*FiiO 2019 Last Launch Event to Be Held on December 28, Guangzhou!*


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Sonic Defender said:


> Depends what you are looking for. I own both and I feel that the Q5 is somewhat warmer sounding than the Q5s, so that may be a consideration. Where are you finding the AM3D available on it's own? I already have the AM3D, but from reading here I thought it was almost impossible to get an AM3D module.


AliExpress appears to have a few AM3D again.  Amazon is where I was looking for the kit together. 

So the Q5S is not the same then as the Q5 then with just some upgraded features.   It actually has a completely different sound?  

I don't use the Bluetooth often except when using it as a DAC in the car on long trips and when my phone needs a charge.  Otherwise I always use the USB.  Didn't know if the extra Codecs were worth the upgrade.  

I mainly am after the AM3D amp while I can still find it.


----------



## Sonic Defender

cccoltsicehockey said:


> AliExpress appears to have a few AM3D again.  Amazon is where I was looking for the kit together.
> 
> So the Q5S is not the same then as the Q5 then with just some upgraded features.   It actually has a completely different sound?
> 
> ...


The Bluetooth sounds every bit as good as the wired, IMO. The sound isn't completely different, but I feel fairly certain that the Q5s sounds closer to neutral whereas the Q5 was somewhat warm sounding. I think a few others have reached the same conclusion. Saying that, I am very glad to have the Q5s and with the AM3D it is a very transparent combination. Good luck however you go.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Sonic Defender said:


> The Bluetooth sounds every bit as good as the wired, IMO. The sound isn't completely different, but I feel fairly certain that the Q5s sounds closer to neutral whereas the Q5 was somewhat warm sounding. I think a few others have reached the same conclusion. Saying that, I am very glad to have the Q5s and with the AM3D it is a very transparent combination. Good luck however you go.



Well that is great to hear as I much prefer a neutral sound.  

If I want to do changes I would rather be in control of them after the fact.


----------



## Sonic Defender

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Well that is great to hear as I much prefer a neutral sound.
> 
> If I want to do changes I would rather be in control of them after the fact.


The Q5s sounds like the better fit for you then, especially if you have headphones or IEMs that tend towards warmth, the Q5 in such a combination may for some be too much of a good thing. I really like both devices, but I have settled on the Q5s with the AM3D. I don't know if it will ever happen, but I would very much like an amp module with enough power to drive somewhat demanding loads. I tried the Diana Phi from the 3.5mm out of the AM3D and it was just too quiet. I typically listen at about 85-95db with higher peaks so I need a pretty powerful amp module when I am trying to reach that SPL with a demanding load. I would be ok with an amp module that was bigger length wise for instance to accommodate more power generation components. Just rambling now, please excuse my musings.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey (Dec 26, 2019)

Don't mind the ramblings like listening to people's opinions and why what they choose. 

My current headphone collection consists of Klipsch X20i, Fiio FH7 (just picked up this week), and V-Moda Crossfade 2 (primarily used for movies and games though only occasionally for music).  I primarily listen to music only through IEM.  The Crossfade 2 were actually my first pair of over the ear headphones.  I also have an Oppo HA-2SE I use as well.  That was my first amp.  Most of my listening is done at work or while traveling so I stuck with very portable gear so far.  

So far loving the seperation I get from the FH7.


----------



## baconcow

What case is everyone using for this Q5S? I see the DD C-Q5, but I’m not mounting to any device (iPad, here) and was hoping for a strapless case.


----------



## elNan

baconcow said:


> What case is everyone using for this Q5S? I see the DD C-Q5, but I’m not mounting to any device (iPad, here) and was hoping for a strapless case.



It's really well made and works and looks really nice even without anything attached to it.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Well those on Ali were apparently not really there and the ones on Amazon went fast.  Grabbed the very last one.  Figured I needed to order it and then use my return window to make my final decision.


----------



## Sonic Defender

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Don't mind the ramblings like listening to people's opinions and why what they choose.
> 
> My current headphone collection consists of Klipsch X20i, Fiio FH7 (just picked up this week), and V-Moda Crossfade 2 (primarily used for movies and games though only occasionally for music).  I primarily listen to music only through IEM.  The Crossfade 2 were actually my first pair of over the ear headphones.  I also have an Oppo HA-2SE I use as well.  That was my first amp.  Most of my listening is done at work or while traveling so I stuck with very portable gear so far.
> 
> So far loving the seperation I get from the FH7.


The Oppo HA-2SE was supposed to be a really solid device with great sound. I really miss Oppo after they exited the marketplace. Shame as I think Oppo really spurred on a rush of competition when they came out with the PM-1/2/3 and the HA-2SE.


----------



## Sonic Defender

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Well those on Ali were apparently not really there and the ones on Amazon went fast.  Grabbed the very last one.  Figured I needed to order it and then use my return window to make my final decision.


Nice, let us know.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Sonic Defender said:


> The Oppo HA-2SE was supposed to be a really solid device with great sound. I really miss Oppo after they exited the marketplace. Shame as I think Oppo really spurred on a rush of competition when they came out with the PM-1/2/3 and the HA-2SE.


Was definitely disappointed as well they only left about a year after I picked up the HA-2SE and I never got a chance to pickup a set of PM-3 which was planned to be my first set of over ear.  Still look from time to time for a clean used set.


----------



## Sonic Defender

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Was definitely disappointed as well they only left about a year after I picked up the HA-2SE and I never got a chance to pickup a set of PM-3 which was planned to be my first set of over ear.  Still look from time to time for a clean used set.


I owned and really enjoyed the PM3, so yes, IMO well worth grabbing a used set, condition being acceptable of course.


----------



## Audiowood

Just A-B between AM3D (THX) vs AM3E. I detect 2 minor diff.

AM3D has better layering and image precision. Sound stage more 3D.

Bass and Treble sound the same.

Volume in AM3D is slightly softer (like 8-10 mins on the dial diff).

I am using A6T CIEM to test.

I would say all these differences are not that big. Its no day and night diff, in fact, it very minimal. more like changing cable diff. The AM3E is really good enough. it is pretty clean and has more power. However, if U want to hear more space in between the instrument, and be able to hear each layer, with a more 3D soundstage, - then yeah get the AM3D. But again the diff is not big but small enought\ that I can detect it.

I will report more when I have more time to test this weekend.


----------



## ES_EF

@FiiO or anyone else who might know this

is it ok to use the q5s as a usb dac, if it's receiving a charge constantly from the source device?

any recommended routine discharge / recharge cycle to maintain good battery life? 


btw i've had the q5s / am3d combo since early september and it's magical, using it with A6t and dunu dk-3001 pro with 4.4 balanced

amazing clarity / balanced sound and an extremely well executed bass boost 

ironically i've never even tried the stock amp module, but from a plethora of amp / dacs i have i always seem to grab the q5s

even with full size headphones like the Zmf Eikons


----------



## thecrow

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Was definitely disappointed as well they only left about a year after I picked up the HA-2SE and I never got a chance to pickup a set of PM-3 which was planned to be my first set of over ear.  Still look from time to time for a clean used set.


These are available in australia for about $260 usd
https://www.minidisc.com.au/oppo-pm-3-planar-magnetic-headphones


----------



## TinyTempo

So, I received the Q5s yesterday and had a chance to test the device for a few hours this morning. I compared it to the Oppo HA-1 (the center of my main rig, which is basically just the DAC plus an Arcam A19 FMJ amp which drives the B&W 804 D2) and the DragonFly Red. Headphones are the Hifiman HE-500 and Focal Elear. Player is a MacBook Pro plus Roon, streaming from Tidal (Hifi) or playing high-res Flac files.

In general build quality is top nothc, although there is one very sharp edge which I find a bit irritating. And by sharp I mean _sharp_. Feels sharper than the kitchen knifes of my ex-girlfriend.

At first it took me a while to get the DACs leveled to a similar volume, and then I concentrated on just three songs that I know really well ("Raw, Scorched and Untethered" by Romain Collin, "Machine Gun" by Portishead and "Drive" by R.E.M). A couple of hours later and I am happy to report that the Q5s is quite awesome. In fact, it even slightly outperforms the Oppo HA-1 in my opinion, which is quite a feat. Especially at higher volumes I felt like the Q5s didn't "hurt" at extreme high frequencies (for example around the 1:30 mark of  "Raw, Scorched and Untethered"), without losing detail. Bass was deep, quick (although here I did not notice much of a difference between the three DACs) and sounded great. Overall it was a very rewarding and never So, definitely worth the money and for me it will replace both the DragonFly as my mobile DAC and probably even the Oppo as my main headphone rig. Well done, FiiO.


----------



## TinyTempo (Dec 28, 2019)

OK, now the bummer: The Q5s does *not *connect to my iPhone Xs via USB.  ... I have tried everything I could think of, and the Firmware is the most recent 0.39. I use the Apple camera connector (the big one with power), which works flawless with the DragonFly. I also tried several different USB cables. Sometimes the IPhone gives the "Device not supported" error message, sometimes it doesn't. In any event, the Q5s does not work... what's going on? (Bluetooth works fine by the way, but I hate the audio quality via Bluetooth  )

Edit: Using the Fiio cable (Lightning -> USB) does work, but how am I supposed to charge the phone while listening?


----------



## thecrow

TinyTempo said:


> OK, now the bummer: The Q5s does *not *connect to my iPhone Xs via USB.  ... I have tried everything I could think of, and the Firmware is the most recent 0.39. I use the Apple camera connector (the big one with power), which works flawless with the DragonFly. I also tried several different USB cables. Sometimes the IPhone gives the "Device not supported" error message, sometimes it doesn't. In any event, the Q5s does not work... what's going on? (Bluetooth works fine by the way, but I hate the audio quality via Bluetooth  )
> 
> Edit: Using the Fiio cable (Lightning -> USB) does work, but how am I supposed to charge the phone while listening?


Have you used the specific mfi cable that came with the q5s? That should work from what i believe


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

TinyTempo said:


> OK, now the bummer: The Q5s does *not *connect to my iPhone Xs via USB.  ... I have tried everything I could think of, and the Firmware is the most recent 0.39. I use the Apple camera connector (the big one with power), which works flawless with the DragonFly. I also tried several different USB cables. Sometimes the IPhone gives the "Device not supported" error message, sometimes it doesn't. In any event, the Q5s does not work... what's going on? (Bluetooth works fine by the way, but I hate the audio quality via Bluetooth  )
> 
> Edit: Using the Fiio cable (Lightning -> USB) does work, but how am I supposed to charge the phone while listening?


This is the one thing I fear that I will dislike when upgrading to the Q5S from the Q5.  I do not understand why they got rid of the second USB port.  If was one of the benefits of it to my Oppo HA-2SE.  

The one thing you can do is use the Bluetooth connection for a while so you can charge your phone then switch back to wired.  I haven't tried it yet but if you have a newer iPhone with wireless charging you might be able to use that while using the USB for audio connection.  I haven't tried that with my Google Pixel yet either.


----------



## mswift42

Can anyone here compare the sound of the Q5s and the A5 ?


----------



## Audiowood

So the next questions is. When use iPhone Bluetooth which transmit max at aac 256kbps, and wire also aac256kbps do u hear a diff? Technically there is no loss right? So if it’s the same why use wire? Of course Android is diff.


----------



## BadgerRivFan

If you’re just listening to Apple Music, than maybe there is not much difference.  If you’re getting your content from a source streaming FLAC 16 / 44.1 or better there is a BIG difference (IMHO).  Wired definitely sounds better.

I only use my Q5S with the lightning to micro USB supplied in the box with my iPhone Xs. For me personally I don’t care much about Bluetooth.  Perhaps those feelings would change if Apple used one of the better Bluetooth codecs for audio.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Yeah with Apple the Bluetooth might not be great.  The newer Android phones and LDAC coded should be pretty great.  Excited to try it out.


----------



## JAC151 (Dec 28, 2019)

@FiiO

Not sure if this is the place, but has anyone had any issues with their Q5S not connecting?  The wired connection to my iPod touch won't connect (it will not connect to Mac either).  Holding the side button to see the battery status does nothing (none of the side indicator lights will work).  Plugging into power will cause the COAX indication to briefly show red and then nothing, not blue blinking lights to indicate charging.

I was using it earlier at a full charge. When I turn on the device with the volume knob all the indications flash blue as normal.  Does anyone have any troubleshooting steps?  This unit is less than two months old.  

I am also unable to switch to bluetooth (holding the play/pause does not initiate a pairing request).\

-----

Using the reset switch on the side seemed to get it working again - any idea what might have caused this?


----------



## BadgerRivFan

JAC151 said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Not sure if this is the place, but has anyone had any issues with their Q5S not connecting?  The wired connection to my iPod touch won't connect (it will not connect to Mac either).  Holding the side button to see the battery status does nothing (none of the side indicator lights will work).  Plugging into power will cause the COAX indication to briefly show red and then nothing, not blue blinking lights to indicate charging.
> 
> ...



I wish I could help.  Might be best to send an email to:  support@fiio.com


----------



## Cevisi

Fiio doesent answer this thread anymore but is active in the other fiio threads so better write them directly

Still waiting for ldac equalizer


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Cevisi said:


> Fiio doesent answer this thread anymore but is active in the other fiio threads so better write them directly
> 
> Still waiting for ldac equalizer


They seem to still post in here but you are saying they don't respond.  Does that mean they are no longer supporting this device?


----------



## Hinomotocho

cccoltsicehockey said:


> They seem to still post in here but you are saying they don't respond.  Does that mean they are no longer supporting this device?


No, they just have many different products and threads and new products being released. I think it is great that they have a presence on their product threads to keep up with what their customers opinions and experiences are and the fact they actually make a comment or reply in certain situations.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Dec 29, 2019)

Hinomotocho said:


> No, they just have many different products and threads and new products being released. I think it is great that they have a presence on their product threads to keep up with what their customers opinions and experiences are and the fact they actually make a comment or reply in certain situations.


I forgot to add I had messaged the Fiio person directly from their profile contact email and got a reply within 2 days.
**wow, I just replied to myself - intended for cccoltlsicehockey


----------



## Julius Decimus (Dec 30, 2019)

mswift42 said:


> Can anyone here compare the sound of the Q5s and the A5 ?



Nobody answered, so i will give my opinion, might be helpful. I dont have A5 or Q5s, but i have the E12a and Q5. A5 is upgraded E12a with more power.

To my ears, Q5 (and so the Q5s) sound better overall. More alive. A5 is only an amplifier, it is best used with DAC because of the line out. You can use it with anything that has 3.5mm headphone jack, but it will be better if you use it with DAP (digital audio player) or DAC with line out. So if you already have a device with line output, A5 will sound great. Bass is more around the 30-60hz range, mids are more forward than on other amps, and same for treble, it is forward. It is good for classical music i would say. For jazz and pop, the mids might be too forward, its so-so for metal and rock music (not bad, but not great either). Electronic music sounds OK. Not bad, but because of the treble forward, sometimes its harsh. Bass is great tho....for hip-hop, rap. This all might be changed little bit with EQ, but overall the coloration with mids forwards remain.

Overall its good amp, but the Q5 is better. More details noticable on the Q5 as well. However, keep in mind that A5 is 2x more powerful than Q5s. So if need that power, it might be better choice.

If you plan using Bluetooth, Q5s has it, A5 doesnt.

If you dont need the Bluetooth, then....depends. If you have a good DAC or DAP right now to connect to A5, i dont think you need the Q5s.

If you dont have any DACs or DAPs, Q5s will be the better choice. It has excellent DAC. And Bluetooth.

If you have high impedance headphones, go for A5 as well.

Also the recordings. Although its more smooth souding and with less details in your face, the A5 will be more sensitive to the quality of the recording, whereas the Q5s s are more forgiving. Bad quality recordings sound plastic and....yeah just not great.


----------



## mswift42

Julius Decimus said:


> Nobody answered, so i will give my opinion, might be helpful. I dont have A5 or Q5s, but i have the E12a and Q5. A5 is upgraded E12a with more power.
> 
> To my ears, Q5 (and so the Q5s) sound better overall. More alive. A5 is only an amplifier, it is best used with DAC because of the line out. You can use it with anything that has 3.5mm headphone jack, but it will be better if you use it with DAP (digital audio player) or DAC with line out. So if you already have a device with line output, A5 will sound great. Bass is more around the 30-60hz range, mids are more forward than on other amps, and same for treble, it is forward. It is good for classical music i would say. For jazz and pop, the mids might be too forward, its so-so for metal and rock music (not bad, but not great either). Electronic music sounds OK. Not bad, but because of the treble forward, sometimes its harsh. Bass is great tho....for hip-hop, rap. This all might be changed little bit with EQ, but overall the coloration with mids forwards remain.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Right now my mobile setup is lg v30 + a5 or just v30.
If I bought the q5s it would be lg v30 > q5s. I just don't want to spend £330 and not get a sound upgrade.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Dec 30, 2019)

mswift42 said:


> Thanks. Right now my mobile setup is lg v30 + a5 or just v30.
> If I bought the q5s it would be lg v30 > q5s. I just don't want to spend £330 and not get a sound upgrade.



Very good then. Q5/Q5s they have good DACs, but i am not really fan of the pure amp portion of it. I dont think you are missing anything with your current setup.

I recommend you check USB Audio Player Pro on Google play store. If you havent already saw it. It has this "Morphit" addition to it. You can simulate the sound from different type headphones with it, and so change the whole coloration of the sound coming from the A5. Its great.


----------



## billbishere

I have a V30  --  when I added my Q5 it was a MAJOR upgrade in everything!


----------



## mswift42

billbishere said:


> I have a V30  --  when I added my Q5 it was a MAJOR upgrade in everything!



I believe that. However, the question is whether it's an upgrade over v30 + A5.


----------



## billbishere

Q5 is a true balanced device with a opamp per channel on each dac chip.  If you running balanced headphones you take full advantage of this, if running in balanced I dont see how it couldn't be a upgrade.  Depending on the headphone I suppose - if the headphone doesn't scale well or is already being pushed all it can take it won't be any better.


----------



## Julius Decimus

Well, i dont have balanced cables and headphones to test the balanced output of the Q5, from what i have read is that the balanced output has better channel separation in compare with the single ended output. This will give more space and it might sound more alive that way. This...and it has 2x more power on the balanced output. If its because the power, A5 has more than any amp module.

Headphones are on first place however, i agree fully.

Another thing is that the Q5/Q5s has better frequency response with any amp module than the A5. So if you play hi res audio with 96Khz music, this will be noticable better on the Q5. And headphones needs to have the range as well. A5 is from 20hz-20khz The headphone output of the LG might be limited to 20Khz, and if you connect something with higher frequency response like Q5 to use as DAC, it will sound different.

Any DAC/Amp combo is better than the phones, but phones with better Dac chip in it, like this LG above, its a close call which one is better. I have tried over the years different setups, phones with somewhat better audio and speakers than the common ones, like Sony Xperia Z3, HTC M8 back in the day, Razer phone 2 as well. Fiio DAPs from the X5 serie and M9. One on one, no EQ, the DAPs have more dynamic sound, but once you install something like the USB Audio Player Pro on the phones, Neutron or so and connect this to a DAC, its really close and subjective which one is better. Difference in sound quality usually comes from the frequency response range and what files are being used. Thats in my experience. 

That being said, i dont think the guy is missing anything. Yes, the Q5s will be better used as DAC, but if you dont have the balanced cables, or start adding amp modules to the thing, its really in another price range. Its if one of these "dedicated" music players are used on the phones, they are better than the stock players, that really closes the gap. The ES9228 chip in the LG should be on pair with the AKM in the Fiio. 




mswift42 said:


> I believe that. However, the question is whether it's an upgrade over v30 + A5.



All this said, if you are looking for upgrade, now or later, i would look the Chord Mojo. If you dont need the Bluetooth, i found it to be better than all this here. It is with lower price s now as well than what it used to be.




And of course i wish you happy new year celebrating guys.


----------



## Cevisi

Julius Decimus said:


> Well, i dont have balanced cables and headphones to test the balanced output of the Q5, from what i have read is that the balanced output has better channel separation in compare with the single ended output. This will give more space and it might sound more alive that way. This...and it has 2x more power on the balanced output. If its because the power, A5 has more than any amp module.
> 
> Headphones are on first place however, i agree fully.
> 
> ...


Get a balanced cable its an sound upgrade


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Ok so received my Q5S with the AM3D yesterday.  Been pretty busy so could only take about 1hr worth of listening time and even that was spent trying to compare my Q5 to the Q5S/AM3D.  

All listening so far has been done through my new Fiio FH7.  The initial impression is the Q5S seems more lively and detailed than my Q5.  That said it it seems to half less bass than the Q5.  Almost as if it just doesn't cover as low of frequencies.  The bass that is there seems more crisp and snappy though.  I am not sure after this brief listening period which I prefer.  The same performance was noted today when using it just as a DAC with the line out in my car today on a 60minute drive.  

My Oppo HA-2SE was always very similar to my Q5 in sound.  So maybe it makes sense to have two different sounds.  I like do believe the LDAC Bluetooth profile is almost as good as being cables at this point.  Sound that is a definite improvement and Bluetooth was on the the initial reasons I bought the Q5. With the Bluetooth I can listen all day at work even if I need to charge my phone and the Q5 at the same time while listening.  

Will give some more opinions/impressions once I get a bit more time to listen this week.


----------



## Sonic Defender

@cccoltsicehockey you are noticing what I did, and that is the Q5s is more neutral/detail focused sounding where the original Q5 certainly lived up to the Velvet Sound AKM moniker. The AM3D is very, very clean sounding so give yourself a little adjustment time. When I use my Edition X V2 via the 4.4 of the AM3D I find the bass extension and quality quite satisfying. Only time will tell, but as I suspect you know, when adjusting to new sound signatures, even when the differences are not major, it can take a little time. I would suggest that you stop using other devices and simply give the Q5s all of your time for a solid week. Then go back to the other devices and see what you think. You may find your perspective quite different. Going back and forth between devices will confuse your hearing brain plus encourage you to analyze and compare rather than allow yourself to acclimate.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Sonic Defender said:


> @cccoltsicehockey you are noticing what I did, and that is the Q5s is more neutral/detail focused sounding where the original Q5 certainly lived up to the Velvet Sound AKM moniker. The AM3D is very, very clean sounding so give yourself a little adjustment time. When I use my Edition X V2 via the 4.4 of the AM3D I find the bass extension and quality quite satisfying. Only time will tell, but as I suspect you know, when adjusting to new sound signatures, even when the differences are not major, it can take a little time. I would suggest that you stop using other devices and simply give the Q5s all of your time for a solid week. Then go back to the other devices and see what you think. You may find your perspective quite different. Going back and forth between devices will confuse your hearing brain plus encourage you to analyze and compare rather than allow yourself to acclimate.


Yeah when I bought my Q5 I had no idea about t what the sound profile just thought this will be great two purpose for work and in the car with her Bluetooth.  So been learning since about it's profile. 

You mention more bass from the 4.4.  So I take it you recommend getting a balanced cable to use the 4.4 then.  I haven't ordered one yet for my FH7 but I have been considering it.  

Definitely will go ahead and stop comparing it and see how it goes.  Makes sense that comparing it is making it more difficult.


----------



## Julius Decimus

cccoltsicehockey said:


> That said it it seems to half less bass than the Q5.



Meybe could be the filter setting affecting this ?

To my ears Sharp Roll-off gives most bass.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Julius Decimus said:


> Meybe could be the filter setting affecting this ?
> 
> To my ears Sharp Roll-off gives most bass.


I've never played around with the app - do the filter settings also apply to the Q5s?


----------



## Cevisi (Dec 31, 2019)

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Yeah when I bought my Q5 I had no idea about t what the sound profile just thought this will be great two purpose for work and in the car with her Bluetooth.  So been learning since about it's profile.
> 
> You mention more bass from the 4.4.  So I take it you recommend getting a balanced cable to use the 4.4 then.  I haven't ordered one yet for my FH7 but I have been considering it.
> 
> Definitely will go ahead and stop comparing it and see how it goes.  Makes sense that comparing it is making it more difficult.


Get a balanced cable what are you comparing non balanced on the q5s here

Balanced will give you tighter bass becouse of more current


----------



## Julius Decimus

Hinomotocho said:


> I've never played around with the app - do the filter settings also apply to the Q5s?



They should be somewhere in the app to set. Yes, AKM 4493 chip has even 1 more additional filter comparing to 4490 in the Q5. 

Here if you want to read more about them: http://nihtila.com/2019/10/18/dac-digital-filters-part-2-deeper-dive-into-ak4490-and-ak4493-filters/

To my ears, the Slow filters make the sound more smooth, less dynamic. And Sharp Roll-off is most fast, most dynamic in sound. Its more noticable when you turn on the bass boost. as the bass boost on the Q5 or Q5s work so that it lowers the higher frequencies, and so you can hear if bass is more dynamic and fast punching.

Also something else, i am not sure if the filters are working if you use the device only as an amplifier however. You have to use it as DAC with USB or Bluetooth for them to have effect i think. And when changing them, wait 10-15 seconds, it doesnt switch them immediately.


----------



## Audiowood

Does the filters worked? I don’t see the sound changes at all. Normally when I change filter in some other dac, the sound will pause for 1/2 sec and then resume. The Q5s does not pause and sound don’t change.


----------



## Cevisi

Audiowood said:


> Does the filters worked? I don’t see the sound changes at all. Normally when I change filter in some other dac, the sound will pause for 1/2 sec and then resume. The Q5s does not pause and sound don’t change.


I dont think they work i hear no difference at all on my es 100 i hear a difference i use it on ldac and equalizer works not too

Maybe it works on aptx because the aptx equlazier works 

I think btr 5 should have the same problems

These are things i told fiio but seems like they wont fix it


----------



## Sonic Defender

Cevisi said:


> I dont think they work i hear no difference at all on my es 100 i hear a difference i use it on ldac and equalizer works not too
> 
> Maybe it works on aptx because the aptx equlazier works
> 
> ...


The filters work, but that doesn't mean in every device the implementation of the device will make the changes noticeable. Why would FiiO produce a device that can't even access the built in filters provided by the chip manufacturer? In all my years reading here and elsewhere, as well as trying myself, I have never heard anybody who thinks that the differences these filters make is anything more than very, very subtle so it is entirely possible people can't hear them because they really shouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Castade

The amp really is the part that makes all the difference, even though I have the Q5s AM3D, I'm sure the module on the Q5 would be practically the same, bluetooth be damned if you are looking for use of hi-fi at it's full potential, that's why I also bought the CL06, all in all the amp sounds remarkable with my Senny IE 800 S...


----------



## Hinomotocho (Jan 2, 2020)

Has anyone seen the new Fiio LA-UA1 USB power isolator, I'm just about to order one from Aliexpress, unless someone can talk me out of it.


----------



## chennaxin95

Just lost my q5s... Should I this time get the one with thx module...


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

With my FH7 not being a fairly neutral IEM in addition to the Q5S I thought I was really getting no base at all.  Turns out one of my issues was I was getting a terrible seal with SpiralDots even though they are so comfortable.  

Been able to do several hours of listening today and tried several different tips and the foam tips gave a much better seal and allowed me to get some good bass out of the Q5S while retaining the better detail it seems to have over the Q5.  

While doing reading on some other things today I also learned of UAPP.  I have always just been using the Tidal app as I never knew anything of UAPP.  Amazing what that can do for the overall sound of what you are listening to as well.  

Needless to say it has been an enlightening day of listening.  



Cevisi said:


> Get a balanced cable what are you comparing non balanced on the q5s here
> 
> Balanced will give you tighter bass becouse of more current



Any suggestions for a balanced cable between the Fiio 4.4C and 4.4D? Or maybe another cable even?

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Cevisi

cccoltsicehockey said:


> With my FH7 not being a fairly neutral IEM in addition to the Q5S I thought I was really getting no base at all.  Turns out one of my issues was I was getting a terrible seal with SpiralDots even though they are so comfortable.
> 
> Been able to do several hours of listening today and tried several different tips and the foam tips gave a much better seal and allowed me to get some good bass out of the Q5S while retaining the better detail it seems to have over the Q5.
> 
> ...


The fiio cables are not that famous 

@hakuzen is our cable expert he has a big and good list of cables in his thread whit measurements and his opinion 

Here is the thread
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## Cevisi (Jan 2, 2020)

Hinomotocho said:


> Has anyone seen the new Fiio LA-UA1 USB power isolator, I'm just about to order one from Aliexpress, unless someone can talk me out of it.


Just try it but me as a electrician i only feed my dacs and amps whit high protein and low carb current


----------



## Hinomotocho

chennaxin95 said:


> Just lost my q5s... Should I this time get the one with thx module...


I wouldn't hesitate as there seems to be limited numbers of the AM3D modules. I just recently bought the AM3D and although I didn't get enough time to get used to the stock AM3E to really notice all the differences, I do feel there are some benefits in the AM3D.


----------



## Audiowood (Jan 2, 2020)

chennaxin95 said:


> Just lost my q5s... Should I this time get the one with thx module...



Go for it.

I have A-B both and THX -78 amp has more resolution and sounded more realistic esp on vocals where you can hear the last breath more pronounce. I also like the more 3D soundstage and better layering. the resolution is just better than AM3E. It's not day and night but it's easily perceptible. (more like cable swap and a little more).

That being said, if you need more power, go for the AM3E. It still has its place. The Bass is slightly stronger to my ears (again very slight).

To be honest, if you A-B them by removing the module screwing and unscrewing (which takes time), you may not even spot these diff (since you can't remember the sound before). but if you have another Q5S with THX and swap on the fly and also going in with the mind of spotting the diff, you will find them easily. (only when you concentrate and do absolutely nothing besides spotting for differences). All I am trying to say, its not day and night like switch to THX and then ahhhh... what a diff. Its not going to happen.

All I am saying is the AM3E is pretty darn good already esp for power hungry headphones. For IEM and CIEM, go for THX-78 since you don't need that power - at least exchange for more resolution.. Its worth that $50 more.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Cevisi said:


> Just try it but me as a electrician i only feed my dacs and amps whit high protein and low carb current


Would you say for an average Joe like myself that it would be of an advantage to have one when listening using USB from pc? I am usually lazy to turn off usb charging while using. My iems aren't particularly sensitive, but like my signature says if I get 5% improvement 5% of the time I'm happy.


----------



## chennaxin95

Thanks for the inputs. I wasn't expect a drastic difference but it's nice to hear positive feedbacks. Felt buying a separate amp module was a bit wasteful when I still had my Q5s with E module. Now that I'm starting from scratch I don't really need the extra power from E for my iems.


----------



## chennaxin95

BTW have people compared Q5s with M11 Pro? I thought they would be identical but reading the specs the dac chips are different and M11 pro has MQA support.


----------



## Cevisi (Jan 2, 2020)

Hinomotocho said:


> Would you say for an average Joe like myself that it would be of an advantage to have one when listening using USB from pc? I am usually lazy to turn off usb charging while using. My iems aren't particularly sensitive, but like my signature says if I get 5% improvement 5% of the time I'm happy.


That depends on your dac amp and and the infrastructure of the place you live here in germany we have no flow fluctuations and short circuit we split every household and every single room of the household in socket circut and light circut and use high quality cable everything grounded whit touch protection fuses short circut fuses and most importand residual current circuit breakers ( it switches the complete circut out off current when there is a difference between 30 milliampere in between the phase and the neutral conductor. So for me it would bring nothing but maybe if i load the q5s in my car and load it same time (yes i plug it in the aux off my car my car audio gets another level of sound quality realy great.

But like i said another country can have another system where it could have easy short circuts and peaks in the current

Try it when you want but for me its just an Gimmick

Be aware this adapter works just for loading your battery not to play music


----------



## Cevisi

chennaxin95 said:


> BTW have people compared Q5s with M11 Pro? I thought they would be identical but reading the specs the dac chips are different and M11 pro has MQA support.


M11 pro has a better dac and should sound better

M15 will be released in a few weeks but it cost 1300 dollar


----------



## SLC1966

chennaxin95 said:


> Just lost my q5s... Should I this time get the one with thx module...


I would for $50 difference.  I have no logic behind that but oh well!


----------



## Castade

chennaxin95 said:


> Just lost my q5s... Should I this time get the one with thx module...


There is no 2.5mm connection, only 3.5 and 4.4 just fyi.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Cevisi said:


> The fiio cables are not that famous
> 
> @hakuzen is our cable expert he has a big and good list of cables in his thread whit measurements and his opinion
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I will check out this thread.  Seems there is a ton to read up on.  Hopefully can find a balanced cable I can get quickly before my return period ends.


----------



## Benno1988

Has anyone compared this (with AM3D) to the iFi Micro BL?

I'm contemplating either replacing my desktop and around the house with the BL, or getting a Q5s and using it as the around the house part.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Benno1988 said:


> Has anyone compared this (with AM3D) to the iFi Micro BL?
> 
> I'm contemplating either replacing my desktop and around the house with the BL, or getting a Q5s and using it as the around the house part.


I briefly owned the iFi xDSD which was described as sounding more musical than the Q5/Q5s. I changed to the Q5s and am really happy with it. I use it as a desktop and around the house and it is ideal for my needs, I find it to be a good size for either using OTG with my tablet or phone or using bluetooth. Don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## noaid

Hinomotocho said:


> Has anyone seen the new Fiio LA-UA1 USB power isolator, I'm just about to order one from Aliexpress, unless someone can talk me out of it.


I dont see much sense for it becasuse it does not have data tranfer! No use for USB audio from PC. Only power source.
So it is only for charging or when you want SPDIF of optical input on Q5s and want to charge in parallel. 
If it would have also data transfer I would buy it immediatelly.
https://fiio.com/productinfo/392240.html


----------



## Hinomotocho

noaid said:


> I dont see much sense for it becasuse it does not have data tranfer! No use for USB audio from PC. Only power source.
> So it is only for charging or when you want SPDIF of optical input on Q5s and want to charge in parallel.
> If it would have also data transfer I would buy it immediatelly.
> https://fiio.com/productinfo/392240.html


Thanks, I realised that fortunately. Money saved.


----------



## baconcow

Does the Apple Lightning to USB Micro Adapter work with the Q5S to allow for longer data cables to be used? I see the DD HiFi MFI05 but I wanted something available.


----------



## SLC1966 (Jan 5, 2020)

baconcow said:


> Does the Apple Lightning to USB Micro Adapter work with the Q5S to allow for longer data cables to be used? I see the DD HiFi MFI05 but I wanted something available.


The Apple adapter did not work for me when I connected a longer USB A to USB micro cable for use with my iPhone.  Just the short micro to lightning cable it came with worked. 

i ended up getting this cable which is 50cm long. Works well with no adapter with my Q5s. 

DD MFi05 Micro USB Audio Data Decoding Cable for FiiO Decoder Q1MK2 Q5 (50cm L Plug) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P97SZQ8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_.gMeEbYDTPZDB


----------



## mswift42

Can anyone explain why Fiio includes a usb cable for iphones, but Android users have to buy an extra cable ?


----------



## baconcow

mswift42 said:


> Can anyone explain why Fiio includes a usb cable for iphones, but Android users have to buy an extra cable ?



My guess is because that iPhone lighting to micro USB cable is likely MFi certified and those are difficult to find (the only other one I know is by DDHiFi). Android cables are a dime a dozen and do not require certification.


----------



## mswift42

baconcow said:


> My guess is because that iPhone lighting to micro USB cable is likely MFi certified and those are difficult to find (the only other one I know is by DDHiFi). Android cables are a dime a dozen and do not require certification.



Android cables might be ubiquitous, short angled ones like the CL06 (Fiio's official one) are not.

I just think it's a really poor experience for an android user who has ordered a q5s, receives it, and than notices he has to order an extra cable
to fully make use of his newest toy.


----------



## baconcow

mswift42 said:


> Android cables might be ubiquitous, short angled ones like the CL06 (Fiio's official one) are not.
> 
> I just think it's a really poor experience for an android user who has ordered a q5s, receives it, and than notices he has to order an extra cable
> to fully make use of his newest toy.



I agree. If I was on Android, it would annoy me, too. They should have included the CL06.


----------



## Hinomotocho

baconcow said:


> I agree. If I was on Android, it would annoy me, too. They should have included the CL06.


I was impressed with the included accessories, but then utterly disappointed to find I needed to buy an extra cable. Luckily I could source one locally and as far as pricing for brand cables go it wasn't too expensive.


----------



## recca

Hinomotocho said:


> I briefly owned the iFi xDSD which was described as sounding more musical than the Q5/Q5s. I changed to the Q5s and am really happy with it. I use it as a desktop and around the house and it is ideal for my needs, I find it to be a good size for either using OTG with my tablet or phone or using bluetooth. Don't know if that helps at all.



I’m very interested to hear more of this comparison. What sources did you use?  Would you say they’re close SQ wise?


----------



## ShoobDaLoob

So I've had my Fiio Q5s since august and it just conked out today. I've tried holding the reset button down to 5 seconds like it advises one to do in the manual but that bred no fruit. I really enjoyed the product and drove my LCD-2s and LCD-Xs well but that's not really a testament to anything. I just enjoyed the use of LDAC over Bluetooth for use alongside my isine 20s. I think the TI MSP430 chip died in my unit or the firmware got ****ed because the battery is still providing nominal voltage alongside with power to every non-semiconductor controlled element on the board. This includes Butterworth LPF for power conditioning before the LDOs as well as other power points. There are test pads on the back but I don't have an oscilloscope handy atm so I couldn't do a comprehensive analysis. Regardless, it's still under warranty so should be good for warranty repair by fiio but shipping to china and back is a bitch. I gotta use my crappy dongle with my phone and it makes everything sound like ****ing garbage. Might as well wear some beats and blow my ears out with some bass boost.

Looking through the internal PCB layout I found the list of chips they used to control basically all elements of the sound delivery system other than the internal Amp architecture of the amp modules as I couldn't take that apart without some damage. If you guys would like some more images and breakdown of the layout I can provide some insight. For the price, this device is a great deal but doesn't match higher-end offerings which can be seen by the outsourcing of big segments of the player design being outsourced for off the shelf SoCs. A good example is the use of the NJW1151 for use of the volume control. I don't know the exacts of the volume control implementation but I am almost sure that it is a bit depth truncating system which is circumventing the whole point of using an external device for volume control for the most part in a way. I would have expected some sort of analog based volume control, but at this price point it's not possible so I understand the concession. Beats a pot any day and allows for some LPF filter adjustment on the output end of the DAC before the amp module final amplification.

@FiiO, I messaged your customer service department about support and possible replacement but I haven't heard from them. I have looked through your forums on your site and it was barren regarding issues with your product. This product is definitely buggy when it comes to the bluetooth connectivity on android but for the most part has performed admirably but the power off and power on ****ery is really bad and has almost bricked my device 3 times with this 4th time actually bricking it. You guys should have just allowed the device to be actually powered off when the volume wheel hits 0 instead of a soft power off. Especially when I have to cycle the device to make it work properly sometimes cuz it stops working.

Internal Pic:





Sorry about the low image quality, I tried taking a quick image and couldn't get the DSLR out, it's late in NYC and everyone is sleeping at my place.

I have images of the backside of the board with the test pads. The PCB quality is genuinely good and well thought out. They have signal output pads on the back for comprehensive testing and analysis. My Xmos chip isn't getting the 1.0V it's supposed to be getting which is why I think it's the TI chip that has gone to crap but the firmware getting corrupted could also be the culprit or some trace could be damaged. Regardless, it's impossible to be sure of the issue without the actual schematics of which I could not find.

Thank you once again Fiio for releasing such a great product at such a price point. The only other realistic options are the iDSD and the Chord Mojo/Poly combo. I will eventually upgrade to that but I didn't have the cash atm to drop on a portable setup like that. I need to buy me a Yggdrassil first.


----------



## Hinomotocho

recca said:


> I’m very interested to hear more of this comparison. What sources did you use?  Would you say they’re close SQ wise?


I'm not the best at accurately breaking it down, and once I make a choice to move on to something new I don't compare to avoid any possibility of regrets. 
Main xDSD use was PC (Foobar - wasapi) with flac and hi-res tracks. I've heard the xDSD described as more musical whereas the Q5s is said to be more on the analytical side - and that would be quite accurate in my experience. From memory, when I got a balanced cable for the xDSD it was really nice sounding and I would say my ears prefered it over the Q5s (also with AM3D). I found I could push the volume of the xDSD more whereas with a few albums the Q5s can get a tad harsh with the higher frequencies, but I emphasise that that is only when I'm pushing it with the volume. I'm not saying the Q5s is bright, but it could perhaps be the analytical sound signature. My reason for letting the xDSD go was because my cables are 4.4mm (nice solid connector) and I had to use a pigtail which is not ideal. Also the bluetooth of the xDSD had frequent issues with my Nvidia Shield, and a minor but important one to me was the design - the xDSD was a fingerprint magnet, an odd shape and the push on/off button and cheap feeling volume dial and odd combination of button presses to achieve things just got on my nerves. So summing it up, my opinion is that the xDSD was slightly smoother sounding and more pleasant to my ears and perhaps a very slight edge for sound quality, but I accept the sound of the Q5s (w/AM3D) and I am happy with it and find it to be totally satisfying. I love the slim design and nice on/off/volume dial. The bluetooth button and bluetooth track skip buttons are really handy. I only used the xDSD bluetooth for moives (but it frequently spat the dummy with my shield) the bluetooth of the Q5s when I have used for convenience is outstanding, I am really impressed with the quality. I hope you may be able to extract some value from all that.


----------



## recca

Hinomotocho said:


> I'm not the best at accurately breaking it down, and once I make a choice to move on to something new I don't compare to avoid any possibility of regrets.
> Main xDSD use was PC (Foobar - wasapi) with flac and hi-res tracks. I've heard the xDSD described as more musical whereas the Q5s is said to be more on the analytical side - and that would be quite accurate in my experience. From memory, when I got a balanced cable for the xDSD it was really nice sounding and I would say my ears prefered it over the Q5s (also with AM3D). I found I could push the volume of the xDSD more whereas with a few albums the Q5s can get a tad harsh with the higher frequencies, but I emphasise that that is only when I'm pushing it with the volume. I'm not saying the Q5s is bright, but it could perhaps be the analytical sound signature. My reason for letting the xDSD go was because my cables are 4.4mm (nice solid connector) and I had to use a pigtail which is not ideal. Also the bluetooth of the xDSD had frequent issues with my Nvidia Shield, and a minor but important one to me was the design - the xDSD was a fingerprint magnet, an odd shape and the push on/off button and cheap feeling volume dial and odd combination of button presses to achieve things just got on my nerves. So summing it up, my opinion is that the xDSD was slightly smoother sounding and more pleasant to my ears and perhaps a very slight edge for sound quality, but I accept the sound of the Q5s (w/AM3D) and I am happy with it and find it to be totally satisfying. I love the slim design and nice on/off/volume dial. The bluetooth button and bluetooth track skip buttons are really handy. I only used the xDSD bluetooth for moives (but it frequently spat the dummy with my shield) the bluetooth of the Q5s when I have used for convenience is outstanding, I am really impressed with the quality. I hope you may be able to extract some value from all that.



Thank you. This is actually very helpful.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ShoobDaLoob said:


> So I've had my Fiio Q5s since august and it just conked out today. I've tried holding the reset button down to 5 seconds like it advises one to do in the manual but that bred no fruit. I really enjoyed the product and drove my LCD-2s and LCD-Xs well but that's not really a testament to anything. I just enjoyed the use of LDAC over Bluetooth for use alongside my isine 20s. I think the TI MSP430 chip died in my unit or the firmware got ****ed because the battery is still providing nominal voltage alongside with power to every non-semiconductor controlled element on the board. This includes Butterworth LPF for power conditioning before the LDOs as well as other power points. There are test pads on the back but I don't have an oscilloscope handy atm so I couldn't do a comprehensive analysis. Regardless, it's still under warranty so should be good for warranty repair by fiio but shipping to china and back is a bitch. I gotta use my crappy dongle with my phone and it makes everything sound like ****ing garbage. Might as well wear some beats and blow my ears out with some bass boost.
> 
> Looking through the internal PCB layout I found the list of chips they used to control basically all elements of the sound delivery system other than the internal Amp architecture of the amp modules as I couldn't take that apart without some damage. If you guys would like some more images and breakdown of the layout I can provide some insight. For the price, this device is a great deal but doesn't match higher-end offerings which can be seen by the outsourcing of big segments of the player design being outsourced for off the shelf SoCs. A good example is the use of the NJW1151 for use of the volume control. I don't know the exacts of the volume control implementation but I am almost sure that it is a bit depth truncating system which is circumventing the whole point of using an external device for volume control for the most part in a way. I would have expected some sort of analog based volume control, but at this price point it's not possible so I understand the concession. Beats a pot any day and allows for some LPF filter adjustment on the output end of the DAC before the amp module final amplification.
> 
> ...



Now that you reminded me... yes I also noticed that sometimes I power on, the leds light up, but I get no sound. This happened both in USB and Bluetooth mode. And even more strange - I recently got a new TV and after connecting the Q5s in Bluetooth mode, watched a movie, when I turned off the unit the front BT led kept pulsating, the unit didn't turn off... And sometimes it takes longer for the front led to light up when powering on. I did several resets but still problems. I think the firmware should be improved.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Interesting people are having power issues with the Q5S.  I don't recall any in the Q5 thread.  Is it possible the switch to one circuit vs two was a bad trade off.


----------



## Ab10

Is it possible that all Q5s got affected by this ‘Power Failure’ issue once they aged ? As post no #2395


----------



## ShoobDaLoob (Jan 8, 2020)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Now that you reminded me... yes I also noticed that sometimes I power on, the leds light up, but I get no sound. This happened both in USB and Bluetooth mode. And even more strange - I recently got a new TV and after connecting the Q5s in Bluetooth mode, watched a movie, when I turned off the unit the front BT led kept pulsating, the unit didn't turn off... And sometimes it takes longer for the front led to light up when powering on. I did several resets but still problems. I think the firmware should be improved.



I'd like to follow up to your statement by saying ditto. The unit has been consistently buggy with bluetooth connection issues with my phone reporting data being transported but no playback. The device would get frozen and not turn off at points and etc. Essentially, your experience mirrors my own quite consistently. This may indicate similar behavior across the entire product.
@ KopaneDePooj They released a firmware update and updater tool. The limited consumption of this product does limit my ability to tell you whether the firmware update addresses the commonly found issues. The stuff can be found here: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/329398.html Please let me know if it helps with any of the bugs. I would try but i died literally as I was downloading the firmware update. My luck is amazing tbh. I have a trip upstate planned for this weekend and this is so inopportune. I'm tempted to buy a chord mojo and then return it once I'm done with my trip lol.

I agree with the sentiment that the power circuitry should have been kept separate from the power on circuitry. Allowing the system to truly power down would be nice and would help avoid the freezing issues commonly encountered on this device. I don't know about the internal circuitry or block diagram of the fiio Q5, the control circuitry might on the Q5s may be different, warranting the decision to keep soft power off a thing in the device. I don't know if the death of the device is due to aging. The Lithium cell seems fine and the board seems to be functioning fine for the most part. I can't confirm if there are voltage swings or anything as I have only a multimeter at my disposal atm, I could give you guys a more comprehensive analysis if I had an oscilloscope handy. The board seems to providing power to all components other than the XMOS chip. This makes me think the TI controller chip is broken via the block diagram provided by the product page but I don't know how accurate the diagram is to the schematics of the actual product. The promotional material of these companies is quite disingenuous at times.

The block diagram for reference:





The management chip is supposed to provide power to the Xmos and the controller chip is this chip: http://www.ti.com/product/MSP432P401R. with the AXP202 nearby controlling battery charge and power delivery from the battery to the controller chip. Don't quote me on this though because I'm merely taking a stab at this using datasheets and don't know the actual schematics and topology of the circuitry being employed here.

Regarding the discussion of the xDSD vs the Fiio Q5s, I would agree with the idea that the fiio Q5s is harsher in sound signature than the xDSD but the sound quality and the overall detail of the xDSD is higher than that of the fiio Q5s. I don't mind the "brighter" sound signature of the fiio Q5s for the most part because I run mostly planar gear, help even out the sound signature a little bit, this is also why I run pure silver or silver coated cables on my planar gear.

My final remarks in this comment would be that I would like for companies to disclose the actual hardware they are employing so that consumers can make more educated decisions regarding product purchases. Even patents are not comprehensive enough. Have you guys ever read through the DCS bartok's ring dac patent. It's not specific and approaching nonsensical technicality to make the product seem more complex than it actually is. Companies having black boxes is not ideal for customers to make educated decisions. I understand that by disclosing this information it would allow competitors to steal the technology or implementation and make their own product but at the same time consider this, if the company has a good reputation and they are known for quality. Then competition shouldn't be an issue, unless they are ripping the end users off, which I guarantee many of these high end audio companies are.

Finally, I would love some input from the actual engineers of these audio companies to give us actual technical information regarding failures and design decisions. I know most don't care but those who have been in the audio game for a while have definitely picked up some engineering knowledge and these individuals would greatly appreciate this information.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Been loving my Q5s as of late after putting the bass filters in my FH7 and also after having picked up a balanced cable for them.  The balanced cable definitely adds to the bass but even more so it really opens up the sound stage.  It is the first time I have ever listened to headphones in a balanced setup and I don't know if I would ever listen to them any other way now.  The wide sound stage and incredible detail this combo achieves has pretty much sold on not looking for anything else right now.  Just been a pure joy to listen too.  

So since I have been loving the Q5s since all of this with the AM3D but this recent talk of power issues has me really concerned.  Should I be putting the AM3D on my Q5 and putting a Q5s with AM3A up on eBay for sale instead?  I don't want to switch to a new DAC/AMP only to have it die in a year or two.  My Q5 has operated flawlessly for two straight years at this point. 

Also quick side question.  How well does a 4.4 to 3.5 converted work to use my FH7 now that I switched to a balanced cable song I can use them with my Oppo HA-2SE sometimes?


----------



## ShoobDaLoob (Jan 8, 2020)

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Been loving my Q5s as of late after putting the bass filters in my FH7 and also after having picked up a balanced cable for them.  The balanced cable definitely adds to the bass but even more so it really opens up the sound stage.  It is the first time I have ever listened to headphones in a balanced setup and I don't know if I would ever listen to them any other way now.  The wide sound stage and incredible detail this combo achieves has pretty much sold on not looking for anything else right now.  Just been a pure joy to listen too.
> 
> So since I have been loving the Q5s since all of this with the AM3D but this recent talk of power issues has me really concerned.  Should I be putting the AM3D on my Q5 and putting a Q5s with AM3A up on eBay for sale instead?  I don't want to switch to a new DAC/AMP only to have it die in a year or two.  My Q5 has operated flawlessly for two straight years at this point.
> 
> Also quick side question.  How well does a 4.4 to 3.5 converted work to use my FH7 now that I switched to a balanced cable song I can use them with my Oppo HA-2SE sometimes?



I'm pretty sure the amplification circuitry can handle a converter, but don't quote me on that. Some balanced amplifiers with exotic amplification circuitry sometimes do not like the grounds on the two channels put together. I honestly might have a lemon tbh, I bought mine as soon as it was released as I was waiting for this product and even preordered it from Audio46 here in NYC. Hopefully, I get some feedback from Fiio soon regarding the device and I'll let you guys know what they say to me.

Also balanced is def the way to go, I use everything balanced now, it's honestly so great. The bass and dynamics definitely get better. I'm also glad pentaconn is the standard now, it's a great connector, better than the 2.5mm connector we've been using for ages now. 4 pin xlr is nice for durability and cost, but bulky as hell for portable use and I like to swap headphones out from day to day.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Not my regular listening material, but in the quest for expanding my enjoyment of the wonderful world of music I was listening to some classical and felt that with the AM3D the variety of recordings I was listening to sounded superb. I was expecting alot of the instruments like violins etc to come off a bit to bright but surprisingly I could push the volume and really enjoy the music.


----------



## ShoobDaLoob

UPDATE:

So I left it powered on in my coat pocket and the device did get warm which is indicative of the power delivery still working and the power switch still working on the volume control. This means that the device controlling boot and LED systems are not working properly. AKM chips are still getting power as the device is getting quite warm, as in decoding music in my insulating coat pocket level warm. Mind you I've left the device powered off in the same coat and it did not get warm. This means that the device is doing some type of work in the internal circuitry.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ShoobDaLoob said:


> @ KopaneDePooj They released a firmware update and updater tool. The limited consumption of this product does limit my ability to tell you whether the firmware update addresses the commonly found issues. The stuff can be found here: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/329398.html Please let me know if it helps with any of the bugs.


Yes, I updated when the firmware was released. so I'm on 0.39 - the latest version. I think I have an early production unit as well, my serial no. is FA500065. 
My unit exhibits a peculiar behavior - the USB indicator led turns from blue to white after playing a DSD file. Other users don't have this. Maybe something is different in the hardware.


----------



## Castade (Jan 9, 2020)

can anyone help me with updating the firmware of the Q5s, firmware is giving me an error unpacking the rar file and the installer does unpack but its missing a DLL file
lol nvm, I got to open the updater and it says the version is v.39  so theres no need to update I presume


----------



## WINTEX

I have problem with Q5S, its not working anymore, there is no glow near AMP, the lights that signalize sources like USB\Line\etc is working normally as well as battery level.
Amp light on the other hand is not glowing at all and i cant change to bloototh mod, usb mod has no sound as well. 
Any ideas?


----------



## LoveMusicEveryday

WINTEX said:


> I have problem with Q5S, its not working anymore, there is no glow near AMP, the lights that signalize sources like USB\Line\etc is working normally as well as battery level.
> Amp light on the other hand is not glowing at all and i cant change to bloototh mod, usb mod has no sound as well.
> Any ideas?


Try a hard reset through the reset port and see if this might help.


----------



## WINTEX

LoveMusicEveryday said:


> Try a hard reset through the reset port and see if this might help.


Nope. Not working.


----------



## noaid (Jan 13, 2020)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Yes, I updated when the firmware was released. so I'm on 0.39 - the latest version. I think I have an early production unit as well, my serial no. is FA500065.
> My unit exhibits a peculiar behavior - the USB indicator led turns from blue to white after playing a DSD file. Other users don't have this. Maybe something is different in the hardware.


I have also early production unit FA500082 and the same FW but behavior is normal - always blue USB light.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Jan 13, 2020)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Now that you reminded me... yes I also noticed that sometimes I power on, the leds light up, but I get no sound. This happened both in USB and Bluetooth mode. And even more strange - I recently got a new TV and after connecting the Q5s in Bluetooth mode, watched a movie, when I turned off the unit the front BT led kept pulsating, the unit didn't turn off... And sometimes it takes longer for the front led to light up when powering on. I did several resets but still problems. I think the firmware should be improved.


I did another reset a few days ago, and I don't have any of the above problems for now. But after some time of use, these problems creep again... Not 100% bug-free firmware.
Is @FiiO still working to improve this DAC? What about sticky setting for "Charge OFF" and default Bluetooth connect on startup if it was last used? Everybody is asking for these.


----------



## noaid

I dont use BT with Q5s - I have BTR3 for this purpose (smaller, spoken word only, audio books, discussions,...) - only USB from phone and PC and sometimes optical from TV.
Currently I have only one problem and I think it is mechanical with micro USB. When walking often happens that playback is stopped and I have to start it on the phone again. It looks like micro usb on the phone or Q5s or ML06 cable or all are weared out after relatively short time and sometime some very short disconnection appears. It only stops playback but not disconnect device from Android. Never happens on PC or TV where it does not move so connection is stable.


----------



## TheHighlander

Hello there. New owner of a q5s. Have some questions.im using 0.39 firmware.
1- when you play dsd is suppose to the front light been green, right? Independent of the file (dsf, flac, etc) the light only stay blue
2- when im playin from bluetooth (ldac connection from my lg g7 thinq) sometimes Im listening some tiny crackling in the background. Its from the bluetooth connection?


----------



## noaid

1.Probably there is some conversion from DSD to PCM in some stage in your phone/PC - wrong player or its settings. Problem is probably not in Q5s.
2.There may be lot of reasons. Experiment and find exact conditions when it happens.


----------



## TheHighlander (Jan 15, 2020)

noaid said:


> 1.Probably there is some conversion from DSD to PCM in some stage in your phone/PC - wrong player or its settings. Problem is probably not in Q5s.
> 2.There may be lot of reasons. Experiment and find exact conditions when it happens.


Thanks for the reply. I will look this.

Another thing. I think my coaxial is not working properly. I test with some cables but is just like some bad contact problem. Only with cayin usb c to coax work. But when i push all the plug in they stop play the music. Any one here with that kind of problem ?


----------



## raif71

TheHighlander said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will look this.
> 
> Another thing. I think my coaxial is not working properly. I test with some cables but is just like some bad contact problem. Only with cayin usb c to coax work. But when i push all the plug in they stop play the music. Any one here with that kind of problem ?


I'm using Fiio L28 coax cable (3.5mm male to 3.5mm male) and it works fine. No problems so far.


----------



## Castade

yea its usually the player that might not accept native DSD but converts it to PCM, and you said blue so that means that in PCM, you are at 24 bit 48khz or less, also try to use the FIIO app and make sure you use native on the usb setting, this is of course being directly connected and not using Bluetooth.


----------



## FiiO

Castade said:


> can anyone help me with updating the firmware of the Q5s, firmware is giving me an error unpacking the rar file and the installer does unpack but its missing a DLL file
> lol nvm, I got to open the updater and it says the version is v.39  so theres no need to update I presume


Dear friend,

Please check whether you have download the correct DAC driver 4.47 first: http://fiio-file.fiio.net/FiiO_USB_DAC_Driver-V4.47.0.zip

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

WINTEX said:


> I have problem with Q5S, its not working anymore, there is no glow near AMP, the lights that signalize sources like USB\Line\etc is working normally as well as battery level.
> Amp light on the other hand is not glowing at all and i cant change to bloototh mod, usb mod has no sound as well.
> Any ideas?


Dear friend,

When holding the pair button for a few second, the blue indicator in the front could not light up? Please also send email to us about that.

Best regards


----------



## Blackjackx1031 (Jan 19, 2020)

Just got the q5s with am3d am having issues connecting to my iphone x through bluetooth. Through the ios bluetooth menu i cant see it but having downloaded the fiio hi resolution player i can see it . It will connect and drop repeatedly without ever staying connected. Anybody else run into this issue?

I am up to date on firmware.


----------



## Colin Elder

Blackjackx1031 said:


> Just got the q5s with am3d am having issues connecting to my iphone x through bluetooth. Through the ios bluetooth menu i cant see it but having downloaded the fiio hi resolution player i can see it . It will connect and drop repeatedly without ever staying connected. Anybody else run into this issue?
> 
> I am up to date on firmware.


I had the same issue when I first got mine. I unpaired it then switched it and my phone off and on and then started from scratch again. Never had the issue since. I have an iPhone XS max on the latest iOS version.


----------



## Blackjackx1031

Colin Elder said:


> I had the same issue when I first got mine. I unpaired it then switched it and my phone off and on and then started from scratch again. Never had the issue since. I have an iPhone XS max on the latest iOS version.



Who would of thought troubleshooting 101 would have fixed that lol. Thanks that fixed it.


----------



## Sonic Defender

So funny, the reboot move is universally effective so often.


----------



## KittySneeze

I am having an issue with the battery charging indicator on my device. Essentially, the unit never reaches the stage where all four LEDs are constantly lit. The last light always blinks as though it is still charging, even when the device has been plugged-in all night.

Anyone with the same issue or know how to resolve it? Thanks in advance for any/all help!


----------



## BadgerRivFan

KittySneeze said:


> I am having an issue with the battery charging indicator on my device. Essentially, the unit never reaches the stage where all four LEDs are constantly lit. The last light always blinks as though it is still charging, even when the device has been plugged-in all night.
> 
> Anyone with the same issue or know how to resolve it? Thanks in advance for any/all help!



That should indicate that your Q5S is charged 75-99% according to the instruction sheet that came with my unit.  I haven’t experienced the same issue, but out of curiosity when you disconnect the charging cable and then hold down the input switch for 3 seconds do all 4 lights light up solid blue?  

If so, I guess I wouldn’t worry about it too much.  If not, then how are you charging the Q5S?  Via a computer or plugged into a wall outlet?


----------



## KittySneeze

BadgerRivFan said:


> That should indicate that your Q5S is charged 75-99% according to the instruction sheet that came with my unit.  I haven’t experienced the same issue, but out of curiosity when you disconnect the charging cable and then hold down the input switch for 3 seconds do all 4 lights light up solid blue?
> 
> If so, I guess I wouldn’t worry about it too much.  If not, then how are you charging the Q5S?  Via a computer or plugged into a wall outlet?



Thanks for the reply. Here are the answers to your questions:

1.When I hold the input button all the lights light up correctly to indicate a full charge. 
2. I use a usb wall charger to charge the device exclusively.

You are likely correct that there isn’t an issue with the unit obtaining a full charge given the light indicators all light-up, which is good news. Just annoying to not be able to gauge its charge level by glancing at the unit while it’s being charged.


----------



## BadgerRivFan

KittySneeze said:


> Thanks for the reply. Here are the answers to your questions:
> 
> 1.When I hold the input button all the lights light up correctly to indicate a full charge.
> 2. I use a usb wall charger to charge the device exclusively.
> ...



Gotcha.  My only other thought was perhaps the voltage of the charger you were using was very low, so maybe it was just taking longer than expected (even over night) to get up to a 100% charge.

If one goes back to the middle of this thread and starts reading, it seems as though the Q5S is prone to all kinds of problems, but it may not really be all Fiio’s fault.  I’ve just been using mine for a little over a month, and “knock on wood” have not really experienced any of the previous problems.

I hope your charging situation is able to be resolved.


----------



## Audiowood

KittySneeze said:


> Thanks for the reply. Here are the answers to your questions:
> 
> ...Just annoying to not be able to gauge its charge level by glancing at the unit while it’s being charged.



Should be able to see the levels of progress while being charge. Ie, 3 blue light is on and fourth is blinking - Means charge about 3/4. If you can't see, do a reset with a pin on the device. I normally fix multiple issues like this like player freezing, Bluetooth plays music at speed 2x etc.. Reset it and it works fine.


----------



## Hinomotocho (Jan 21, 2020)

I had asked about any suggestions for a holder for my Q5s - I came up with this one (phone tripod, $1.24 from AliExpress). The rubber feet keep it from moving around.


----------



## raif71 (Jan 20, 2020)

Audiowood said:


> Should be able to see the levels of progress while being charge. Ie, 3 blue light is on and fourth is blinking - Means charge about 3/4. If you can't see, do a reset with a pin on the device. I normally fix multiple issues like this like player freezing, Bluetooth plays music at speed 2x etc.. Reset it and it works fine.


When charging is completed, there are no blue lights and all 4 leds don't lit up. I guess perhaps that is what one sees and mistook that there is no charging when in actual fact, the battery has been fully charged. Like one poster said, just press the selector button and leds should lit up to show 4 blue lights if charging was completed.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Hinomotocho said:


> I had asked about any suggestions for a holder for my Q5s - I came up with this one (phone tripod, $1.24 from AliExpress)



Excellent idea, great thinking in a DIY type solution!


----------



## elira

Hinomotocho said:


> I had asked about any suggestions for a holder for my Q5s - I came up with this one (phone tripod, $1.24 from AliExpress). The rubber feet keep it from moving around.


Why do you need a holder for it?


----------



## Hinomotocho

elira said:


> Why do you need a holder for it?


Not a need really, I just find having it raised a bit makes it easier to access the dial and change iems/headphones, also if I have a drink around I know it should be safe from spills.


----------



## WINTEX (Jan 28, 2020)

duplicate


----------



## WINTEX (Jan 28, 2020)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> When holding the pair button for a few second, the blue indicator in the front could not light up? Please also send email to us about that.
> 
> Best regards


When i turn on Q5S, the indicator dont lights up at all. So its impossible for me not only to pair via bluetooth, but to listen music at all. What is worse, i bought it directly from aliexpress, so i dont have local waranity. Moreover i bought am3d, Oriolus BA300s (specifically for it, worth every penny) and DD leather case (*WARNING: ANYONE DONT BUY THAT GARBAGE, IT RUINED MY BACKSIDE LEATHER PATCH*), so i spent a lot of money on it and when  i was visiting my local warranity repair store, i was told that most likely they would not help me, due to absence of repair parts, even if i send it to Kiev(my capital in Ukraine). Dunno what to do. It really cost me a lot and i dont have the abillity to buy something again at the moment.
UPD: It works just fine as USB Dac
UPD2: PC USB DAC, phone usb dac do not work.


----------



## raif71

WINTEX said:


> When i turn on Q5S, the indicator dont lights up at all. So its impossible for me not only to pair via bluetooth, but to listen music at all. What is worse, i bought it directly from aliexpress, so i dont have local waranity. Moreover i bought am3d, Oriolus BA300s (specifically for it, worth every penny) and DD leather case (*WARNING: ANYONE DONT BUY THAT GARBAGE, IT RUINED MY BACKSIDE LEATHER PATCH*), so i spent a lot of money on it and when  i was visiting my local warranity repair store, i was told that most likely they would not help me, due to absence of repair parts, even if i send it to Kiev(my capital in Ukraine). Dunno what to do. It really cost me a lot and i dont have the abillity to buy something again at the moment.
> UPD: It works just fine as USB Dac
> UPD2: PC USB DAC, phone usb dac do not work.


Hmm...I am using that leather case...I guess if the backside leather patch is ruined then the only option is to keep using the case, right?


----------



## elira

WINTEX said:


> WARNING: ANYONE DONT BUY THAT GARBAGE, IT RUINED MY BACKSIDE LEATHER PATCH


Can you elaborate? Maybe post a picture. I've that case and it's like any other case, not sure how it could damage something.


----------



## adeeb

WINTEX said:


> ...DD leather case (*WARNING: ANYONE DONT BUY THAT GARBAGE, IT RUINED MY BACKSIDE LEATHER PATCH*).



I have the DD case on order so I would also appreciate to learn more about the damage. Can you post pictures of the damage and describe how it happened? I’m sorry you encountered this, but I have never heard anyone report this happening with either the case for the Q5 or the case for the Q5s (not sure if they are two different parts; i seem to remember people saying that since the Q5s is slightly thicker, a newer version of the case was required. 

That said, does anyone know of other cases for the Q5s?


----------



## WINTEX (Jan 30, 2020)

raif71 said:


> ...I am using that leather case...





elira said:


> Can you elaborate?





adeeb said:


> I have the DD case ....



 
I discovered it when i changed AM3E to AM3D, firstly it was just minor "push" of the leather patch on th right lower corner, it was dissapointing a lot, but still not as bad. Later, obviously, i wore that case again, and you can see results on the photo. If you have case already on, just keep using it and dont remove it, maybe everything is fine, If you'll remove it and see that patch was damaged, dont put the case on again, as you might have what you see on my photos later.
About "not seen bad comments", i tried to post one on aliexpress, but it seems that you cant post a comment there if is been already a month after you bought the product so obviously there would b no bad comments as its not out of the box prblems. I started digging and found information about patch ruining on amazon:

Well, i was hoping to use q5s as one year product, that sell it and buy somethig pricier, but now its impossibble because of the patch ruining. Also my q5s stopped working anyway, so dunno what to do at all. I was very unlucky.
P.S I bought this one https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33005699649.html It is said that it is both for Q5s and Q5. There is no other options on aliexpress.


----------



## raif71

WINTEX said:


> I discovered it when i changed AM3E to AM3D, firstly it was just minor "push" of the leather patch on th right lower corner, it was dissapointing a lot, but still not as bad. Later, obviously, i wore that case again, and you can see results on the photo. If you have case already on, just keep using it and dont remove it, maybe everything is fine, If you'll remove it and see that patch was damaged, dont put the case on again, as you might have what you see on my photos later.
> About "not seen bad comments", i tried to post one on aliexpress, but it seems that you cant post a comment there if is been already a month after you bought the product so obviously there would b no bad comments as its not out of the box prblems. I started digging and found information about patch ruining on amazon:
> 
> Well, i was hoping to use q5s as one year product, that sell it and buy somethig pricier, but now its impossibble because of the patch ruining. Also my q5s stopped working anyway, so dunno what to do at all. I was very unlucky.
> P.S I bought this one https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33005699649.html It is said that it is both for Q5s and Q5. There is no other options on aliexpress.




Yeah I see that the lower corner rubber patch lifted up, right? I too changed am3e to am3d but when opening the case to swap the new amp, I didn't notice any damage to the unit. I'm just afraid to take the case out now if u know what I mean . Do you have any idea why this happened? Was the case too tight in your opinion?


----------



## gazzington

raif71 said:


> Yeah I see that the lower corner rubber patch lifted up, right? I too changed am3e to am3d but when opening the case to swap the new amp, I didn't notice any damage to the unit. I'm just afraid to take the case out now if u know what I mean . Do you have any idea why this happened? Was the case too tight in your opinion?


It happened on my old fiio q5 original too. I've just bought a q5s and am unsure what to do regarding a case


----------



## WINTEX

raif71 said:


> Yeah I see that the lower corner rubber patch lifted up, right? I too changed am3e to am3d but when opening the case to swap the new amp, I didn't notice any damage to the unit. I'm just afraid to take the case out now if u know what I mean . Do you have any idea why this happened? Was the case too tight in your opinion?


Probably too tight. You need to push quite hard to put this case on. But there is no other cases, so...


----------



## acbye

Looking for help to use the Q5s with my Samsung S9+. It works well with bluetooth connection (on LDAC), but I still can't get it to work using the USB cable.

What I do now is to turn on the Q5s, and connect it to my phone. A message "USB audio device initilized" shows on the phone, and almost immediately it shows "USB device detached". It happens every time.

However, when I did the same using the Q5s and Mi phone, it works without any issue.

I also used the Dragonfly Red for long time with the S9+, and it also works well. The message "USB audio device initilized" also shows when it's connected, but not the following "USB device detached".

Just wondering if any of you had the same issue?

Thanks.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

acbye said:


> Looking for help to use the Q5s with my Samsung S9+. It works well with bluetooth connection (on LDAC), but I still can't get it to work using the USB cable.
> 
> What I do now is to turn on the Q5s, and connect it to my phone. A message "USB audio device initilized" shows on the phone, and almost immediately it shows "USB device detached". It happens every time.
> 
> ...



What cable do you use? It has to be a proper OTG cable.
I use FiiO CL06 and have no issue with my Galaxy A50
https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/53850.html


----------



## Castade

I use the CL06 as well for my Galaxy S10, you might have to developer options and adjust your usb settings


----------



## acbye (Jan 31, 2020)

Castade said:


> I use the CL06 as well for my Galaxy S10, you might have to developer options and adjust your usb settings



Just curious What I can do in the USB setting in developer options?

I did try getting there but I only saw "Default USB Configuration", and in there only options like "Transfering files", "MIDI", etc... I was expecting something like "Audio Device" but couldn't find it.


----------



## acbye

KopaneDePooj said:


> What cable do you use? It has to be a proper OTG cable.
> I use FiiO CL06 and have no issue with my Galaxy A50
> https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/53850.html



I use a generic USB-C cable from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0194WSKOM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It works with the S9+ and the dragonfly DAC. Also no issue with my Xiaomi Mix2 and the Q5S, so I kind of eliminates the cable issue.
But this is a good point. There may be some comparability issue? I'll get the CL06 and report back.


----------



## adeeb

I have been using my new Q5s (with the AM3D amp) connected to my computer via the supplied USB cable (I have also tried it with the lightning cable to my iPhone with the same results listed here). However, I have noticed that the connection is extremely sensitive to any touches of the wire. While I am not jostling it around, the wires will inevitably be touched when in use, regardless whether it is on my desktop or in a mobile config.

Is this a common finding? If so, are there other cables you can recommend that provide a more secure connection that is less sensitive to light nudges?


----------



## Hinomotocho (Jan 31, 2020)

acbye said:


> Just curious What I can do in the USB setting in developer options?
> 
> I did try getting there but I only saw "Default USB Configuration", and in there only options like "Transfering files", "MIDI", etc... I was expecting something like "Audio Device" but couldn't find it.


I bought the CL06 and have had no issues when connecting to my S10. Although I didn't have to adjust any settings, perhaps you need to turn on the automatic routing to usb device settings in developer settings? I think this means that when you plug the cable in it will automatically play through your Q5s. There may also be some setting in your player as well that has a similar setting that requires changing.


----------



## Castade

I think I had this problem when I first got the unit, do you need to update the unit itself? also there was a driver that I downloaded from the website on Windows, it was a driver for android, you may need to do that...


----------



## acbye

Hinomotocho said:


> I bought the CL06 and have had no issues when connecting to my S10. Although I didn't have to adjust any settings, perhaps you need to turn on the automatic routing to usb device settings in developer settings? I think this means that when you plug the cable in it will automatically play through your Q5s. There may also be some setting in your player as well that has a similar setting that requires changing.



Right I did see the "Disable USB audio routing" option, and it's turned off. Anyways I'll get the CL06 cable and hopefully that solves the problem.


----------



## Hinomotocho

acbye said:


> Right I did see the "Disable USB audio routing" option, and it's turned off. Anyways I'll get the CL06 cable and hopefully that solves the problem.


I think it is off by default but it was just a thought to check it. Although I was disappointed that a cable wasn't included the CL06 is not that expensive and it is actually quite a nice flexible cable and hopefully will get you connected. There are some differences between cables, like whether they enable charging etc, so hopefully an official cable will do the trick - good luck.


----------



## revand

Hinomotocho said:


> Has anyone seen the new Fiio LA-UA1 USB power isolator, I'm just about to order one from Aliexpress, unless someone can talk me out of it.



I received one from the distributor to try it. It seems, that this device is only good for example in the car! Plugged into a computer I attached an Ibasso DC01 audio adapter, but it was not working! Neither TIDAL nor ROON recognized the DC01 as an output device! If this is true I do not understand why Fiio developed something which cannot be used similar to an Audioquest Jitterbug or an IFI iPower device.


----------



## Hinomotocho

revand said:


> I received one from the distributor to try it. It seems, that this device is only good for example in the car! Plugged into a computer I attached an Ibasso DC01 audio adapter, but it was not working! Neither TIDAL nor ROON recognized the DC01 as an output device! If this is true I do not understand why Fiio developed something which cannot be used similar to an Audioquest Jitterbug or an IFI iPower device.


When I looked at the info page again I realised the pictures were of it being used in a car. I've heard alot of things about usb power not being clean and was wondering if there would be benefits as when I am using it with my pc it is also charging.
Money saved, thanks.


----------



## Tamirci

Is this MUCH BETTER SOUNDING than btr5 in a cell phone > iem setup?

I am not interested in its many inputs or outputs. I just need a bluetooth amp to power up my iems that I review. Source is Fiio m11 and LG G7


----------



## dizzyraider

acbye said:


> Looking for help to use the Q5s with my Samsung S9+. It works well with bluetooth connection (on LDAC), but I still can't get it to work using the USB cable.
> 
> What I do now is to turn on the Q5s, and connect it to my phone. A message "USB audio device initilized" shows on the phone, and almost immediately it shows "USB device detached". It happens every time.
> 
> ...



You probably need to turn off "Charge" in the FiiO app (FiiO added controls for their Bluetooth products in their music app). Some phones do not like large power draw from USB attached devices, which is why it recognizes the Q5s then kicks it off.


----------



## acbye

Castade said:


> I think I had this problem when I first got the unit, do you need to update the unit itself? also there was a driver that I downloaded from the website on Windows, it was a driver for android, you may need to do that...



Never updated the driver or firmware... I'll give that a try too. Thanks.


----------



## alekc

adeeb said:


> I have been using my new Q5s (with the AM3D amp) connected to my computer via the supplied USB cable (I have also tried it with the lightning cable to my iPhone with the same results listed here). However, I have noticed that the connection is extremely sensitive to any touches of the wire. While I am not jostling it around, the wires will inevitably be touched when in use, regardless whether it is on my desktop or in a mobile config.
> 
> Is this a common finding? If so, are there other cables you can recommend that provide a more secure connection that is less sensitive to light nudges?



I don't have AM3D amp so this may be related to this particular module or your particular piece. In default setup I haven't noticed anything like this, but on the other hand I am using WireWorld cable instead of one included by Fiio. Works perfectly well and it may be a better fit than the original one.


----------



## Castade

anyone looking to change their amp if you have on ear or over the ear headphones, the AM5 looks like a beast


----------



## adeeb

alekc said:


> ...I am using WireWorld cable instead of one included by Fiio. Works perfectly well and it may be a better fit than the original one.



Do you mind mentioning which specific model of Wireworld cable you are using and whether you detected any differences in sound as compared to the stock cable?


----------



## alekc

adeeb said:


> Do you mind mentioning which specific model of Wireworld cable you are using and whether you detected any differences in sound as compared to the stock cable?



Sure. This is actually cable I've got for Mojo in the first place (hence it is USB2): Ultraviolet 8 USB 2.0. Mojo is a lot more "vulnerable" to poor USB cables from my experience than Fiio. 

Currently I also have ifi iusb3 in my setup too. Honestly speaking, in my case, both changes did not made a real difference, maybe added something, but sometimes it is hard to tell. Fiio factory cable isn't that bad but in my case Wireworld cable sits better (tighter) in AM3E. Secondly keep in mind that USB ports are of different qualities and different transports can have very different interference as well so your experience can vary from mine a lot. 

When connecting to Android mobile I am using Fiio CL06 OTG cable. Works well enough that at the moment I am not looking for replacement. It actually works well with other portables DACs/AMPs pretty well too from my experience. 

What really did an important improvement of a sound in case of Fioo Q5s was switching from unbalanced to balanced output. Even with FH5 the difference is not only audible but changes a lot. So in the end I am listening from Fiio daily using only balanced output. From my testing, depending on your IEMs there may not be an audible difference between Fiio LC-4.4C and LC-4.4D cable (and LC-4.4D is not even listed on Fiio page anymore) but I would strongly advice to hear both and than decide. However for me the LC-4.4D has better ergonomy due to how cable is designed. 

BTW: the bluetooth part of Q5s is really great IMHO. I never experienced any disconnections even when travelling so I treat BT interchangeably with USB. Saves you some hassle when you are on the go.


----------



## Audiowood

Bought a m11pro.

did a shootout with my Q5s (thx aaa-78). Expect m11 pro to blow the q5s out of the water.. dang.. They sound almost identical. this is out of the box quick test. Will test more report back. Makes me want to return the m11 pro immediately.


----------



## alekc

Audiowood said:


> Bought a m11pro.
> 
> did a shootout with my Q5s (thx aaa-78). Expect m11 pro to blow the q5s out of the water.. dang.. They sound almost identical. this is out of the box quick test. Will test more report back. Makes me want to return the m11 pro immediately.



I would suspect that the only truly competing device Fiio have right with Q5s now is M15. However my suspicion is based purely on looking on M15 tech specs and in the end they tell nothing about sound when you try for yourself. I am looking forward to being able to hear M15 in real life.


----------



## Damz87

Audiowood said:


> Bought a m11pro.
> 
> did a shootout with my Q5s (thx aaa-78). Expect m11 pro to blow the q5s out of the water.. dang.. They sound almost identical. this is out of the box quick test. Will test more report back. Makes me want to return the m11 pro immediately.



Is there any sort of quick EQ setting on the M11 Pro that is similar to the q5s bass boost?


----------



## SupperTime

I have the 1st gen q5, can I stick the new thx module on my q5? Also is it a major difference in sound quality versus my stock module?


----------



## Sonic Defender (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't think there is any reason to remotely suspect the M15 or M11Pro for instance have any technical reason to sound better than the Q5s. Any of those specifications that change with new DAC chip iterations (for example) were already so good as to be inaudible. In other words the difference between THD of 0.0025 and say 0.0125 is completely inaudible, same with SNR ratios, they have been audibly transparent for years now anyway. Saying that, I am starting to really see the appeal of a great DAP. Once we get a great DAP like an M15, but with even more power, I would be ready to buy.

The idea of everything being right there in the palm of my hand, player, amp, Bluetooth receiver/transmitter, standalone DAC, I mean why wouldn't I want that? So the fact that people find that the Q5s sounds that good is fantastic, but it also tells me that the M11Pro must sound fantastic as well. Pretty sure once I graduate from this program and I find work in my field I will be treating myself to an M15. I really respect and trust FiiO gear. I would also be interested in trying a Sony NW-ZX507, but for certain it will be lacking power that the M15 can provide.


----------



## SupperTime

I'm concerned with the RF noise, which has plagued brands like ibasso, hiby and some fiio stuff too. 

The q5 gen 1 has been seller in no Rf and truly no hiss, it's wild


----------



## Cevisi

Tamirci said:


> Is this MUCH BETTER SOUNDING than btr5 in a cell phone > iem setup?
> 
> I am not interested in its many inputs or outputs. I just need a bluetooth amp to power up my iems that I review. Source is Fiio m11 and LG G7


No it dont


----------



## acbye (Feb 3, 2020)

KopaneDePooj said:


> What cable do you use? It has to be a proper OTG cable.
> I use FiiO CL06 and have no issue with my Galaxy A50
> https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/53850.html





Castade said:


> I use the CL06 as well for my Galaxy S10, you might have to developer options and adjust your usb settings





Hinomotocho said:


> I bought the CL06 and have had no issues when connecting to my S10. Although I didn't have to adjust any settings, perhaps you need to turn on the automatic routing to usb device settings in developer settings? I think this means that when you plug the cable in it will automatically play through your Q5s. There may also be some setting in your player as well that has a similar setting that requires changing.



Just want to you thank you for the help. I bought the CL06 cable and it did solve the problem. I used to think LDAC is great, but there's simply no comparison with wired connection. It really sounds that much better and makes my IE800s shine.


----------



## raif71

acbye said:


> Just want to you thank you for the help. I bought the CL06 cable and it did solve the problem. I used to think LDAC is great, but there's simply no comparison with wired connection. It really sounds that much better and makes my IE800s shine.



Yeah, just keep it shining...those that shine are the special ones...eat well, live long


----------



## toughnut

Anyone compared this with BTR5? How does it fare with stock amp module?


----------



## Julius Decimus

SupperTime said:


> I have the 1st gen q5, can I stick the new thx module on my q5?



AM3D you can use with Q5, yes.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Julius Decimus said:


> AM3D you can use with Q5, yes.


Yes you can, and I did.


----------



## toughnut

Me three


----------



## diadack

Just got the Q5s today because my SP1000m bricked itself and I have to say I am very impressed. It comes close in SQ to my desktop setup.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

alekc said:


> Sure. This is actually cable I've got for Mojo in the first place (hence it is USB2): Ultraviolet 8 USB 2.0. Mojo is a lot more "vulnerable" to poor USB cables from my experience than Fiio.
> 
> Currently I also have ifi iusb3 in my setup too. Honestly speaking, in my case, both changes did not made a real difference, maybe added something, but sometimes it is hard to tell. Fiio factory cable isn't that bad but in my case Wireworld cable sits better (tighter) in AM3E. Secondly keep in mind that USB ports are of different qualities and different transports can have very different interference as well so your experience can vary from mine a lot.
> 
> ...


Agree that the balanced cable made a huge difference with my FH7 and the Q5s.  Before my balanced cable arrived I was ready to return the Q5s honestly.  Now I love the setup.  The only thing now is I need to get a 4.4 to 3.5 stereo adapter so I can still use my FH7 with my other non-balanced amp I like still.  

Another thing with some of the recent issues we have seen with power in this thread I finally experienced one yesterday for the first time and I had to do a factory reset on my Q5s.  It would power on but not connect to my phone via USB or Bluetooth.  The bluetooth function would not even enable when I tried to activate it.  I was finally about to list my Q5 for sale but now this has me histant again and maybe holding on to it for a little while longer as I have never in two years experienced that type of issue with it.


----------



## SupperTime

The 1st gen q5 is so so silent with sensitive iems, is the 2nd gen just as silent. 

Wish I didn't have to sell it just wanton a desktop amp now


----------



## pedrothelion

Can someone compare the sound quality between X7 and Q5S? I am not sure which one to get since X7 can also be used as a DAC, if they sound the same, I may want to stay with x7 instead.


----------



## Damz87

How's everyone's battery life on their Q5s? Mine sucks. If I fully charge it and turn it off, the battery will drain in about 24 hours. Actual use time in USB mode I get about 4 hours. Is that normal?


----------



## alekc

While how long the battery lasts during playing depends on few factors, I would say there is something wrong if you turn off your device after fully charging it and it will discharge within a single day. Mine keeps batter charged for at least few days after complete charging. I never left it without use for more than that so I don't know for how long it will keep battery in turn off mode but it definitively should not be 24h only.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Damz87 said:


> How's everyone's battery life on their Q5s? Mine sucks. If I fully charge it and turn it off, the battery will drain in about 24 hours. Actual use time in USB mode I get about 4 hours. Is that normal?


Do you leave the USB cable plugged in? After owning the xDSD and having the same issue I noticed when unplugging the USB cable after use the battery lasts much longer so I have always just unplugged the cable since getting my Q5s.


----------



## SupperTime

Damz87 said:


> How's everyone's battery life on their Q5s? Mine sucks. If I fully charge it and turn it off, the battery will drain in about 24 hours. Actual use time in USB mode I get about 4 hours. Is that normal?


The original q5 had a better sources battery


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Damz87 said:


> How's everyone's battery life on their Q5s? Mine sucks. If I fully charge it and turn it off, the battery will drain in about 24 hours. Actual use time in USB mode I get about 4 hours. Is that normal?


Try a pin hole reset. Maybe some stuck process is draining the battery.


----------



## dhwitz

Crazy story: I bought a Fiio Q5 on Amazon and they sent me a Q5S! It was supposed to be used and the Q5S box has barely any marking on it so I assume they just thought it was the Q5 (non-audio related seller) 

Anyways, I'm curious what situations you guys bring your Q5s around in. I was originally going to try and use this for portable, high-end audio but I find myself not wanting to bring around my IEMs (Tin P1s) and having alternatives at my desk. Alternatively, if anyone has any good IEM recommendations to pair this with, I'd love to hear.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

SupperTime said:


> The original q5 had a better sources battery


I agree my Q5 had much better battery life than my Q5s.  I know the internals are a bit different so it most likely was never going to get the same life but it seems worse than it should be.


----------



## cccoltsicehockey

Does anyone have issues with keeping a stable USB connection with their Q5S?  I didn't right away when I got it but it has almost gotten worse over time.  I thought it was my cable so I bought the Fiio USB-C cable https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ and it arrived over the weekend and it seems almost worse.  I can't pick up my phone and amp at all or it loses connection.  It is very annoying.  Almost worried it is the AM3D amp module USB-C connection.  Going to try comparing it to me Q5 this evening and see if I still have the issue.


----------



## pedrothelion (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello, how is the DX220 iBasso's DAC section compaired to Q5s? I am undecided between which to choose between the two. Thank you!


----------



## raif71

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Does anyone have issues with keeping a stable USB connection with their Q5S?  I didn't right away when I got it but it has almost gotten worse over time.  I thought it was my cable so I bought the Fiio USB-C cable https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ and it arrived over the weekend and it seems almost worse.  I can't pick up my phone and amp at all or it loses connection.  It is very annoying.  Almost worried it is the AM3D amp module USB-C connection.  Going to try comparing it to me Q5 this evening and see if I still have the issue.


am3d side is micro usb, right? I have thus far connect sony nw-a45 to the Q5s using Fiio wmport to micro-usb cable and the usb connection is fine. Put it in my pocket and moving the 2 units around does not disturb the connection. Of course I use 2 supplied rubber bands that came with Q5s to hold the player and Q5s together.


----------



## FiiO

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Does anyone have issues with keeping a stable USB connection with their Q5S?  I didn't right away when I got it but it has almost gotten worse over time.  I thought it was my cable so I bought the Fiio USB-C cable https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ and it arrived over the weekend and it seems almost worse.  I can't pick up my phone and amp at all or it loses connection.  It is very annoying.  Almost worried it is the AM3D amp module USB-C connection.  Going to try comparing it to me Q5 this evening and see if I still have the issue.



Dear user,

You could check by connecting the Q5s to other device like computer via USB as well. If the issue still remains, it may be a hardware problem with the usb port of the Q5s.

Best regards


----------



## alekc

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Does anyone have issues with keeping a stable USB connection with their Q5S?  I didn't right away when I got it but it has almost gotten worse over time.  I thought it was my cable so I bought the Fiio USB-C cable https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ and it arrived over the weekend and it seems almost worse.  I can't pick up my phone and amp at all or it loses connection.  It is very annoying.  Almost worried it is the AM3D amp module USB-C connection.  Going to try comparing it to me Q5 this evening and see if I still have the issue.



Never had such issue and I've been using it with Android phone with Fioo otg cable and 2 different usb cables when connected to Win10 PC (directly or in pc->iusb3.0->Q5s chain). As a side note: I do not have AM3D module, only stock one.


----------



## noaid

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Does anyone have issues with keeping a stable USB connection with their Q5S?  I didn't right away when I got it but it has almost gotten worse over time.  I thought it was my cable so I bought the Fiio USB-C cable https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ and it arrived over the weekend and it seems almost worse.  I can't pick up my phone and amp at all or it loses connection.  It is very annoying.  Almost worried it is the AM3D amp module USB-C connection.  Going to try comparing it to me Q5 this evening and see if I still have the issue.


I have similar problem. In the beginning USB connection was stable with ML-06 to my Samsung S7 but last months it interrupts during movement when walking outside. It works perfectly when nothing moves but if cable moves in connector by touching something interrupt appears and playback stops. But the interrupt is not so long and connection is still working and pressing play again is enough. But sometimes happens also that connection is completely lost in Android and I have to manually reconnect cable.
I don't use Q5s so often - maybe max 3 hours every 3rd day. I don't remember that ever happened with my old Q1 M2 (but it had different problems  )


----------



## parnass

mine dosnt work like amp in line in mode //hal lot of power in usb in mode, but in in mode - the signal only comes thruu
im a missing something? any advice? thank you


----------



## noaid

parnass said:


> mine dosnt work like amp in line in mode //hal lot of power in usb in mode, but in in mode - the signal only comes thruu
> im a missing something? any advice? thank you


I have just tried it (never used line-in before) and yes - *output power is very low when line-in used*. Really very low - like no amplification, maybe lower than input. Looks like we found another common problem. @FiiO can you tell us what to do with this? Is it bug or feature that it does not amplify?


----------



## Julius Decimus

I think just so works the device mates. No problem with it, just is great DAC and not so great as amp only.

I dont have Q5s, but Q5 only yes, and few months ago i asked if its normal to have (i would not say weak because still better than regular phones or PCs, but anything above 32ohms seems to be too much for it) even with the AM5 module. Other guys are saying its normal (in the other topic for Q5) as well and they experience the same thing. Its just made to be used mainly as DAC thro USB or with Bluetooth. Their old amplifier E12A gets 2x louder easily with the line in used (which by specs is around the same as their AM5 module or the stock module balanced). I was surprised back then as well.


----------



## raif71

Julius Decimus said:


> I think just so works the device mates. No problem with it, just is great DAC and not so great as amp only.
> 
> I dont have Q5s, but Q5 only yes, and few months ago i asked if its normal to have (i would not say weak because still better than regular phones or PCs, but anything above 32ohms seems to be too much for it) even with the AM5 module. Other guys are saying its normal (in the other topic for Q5) as well and they experience the same thing. Its just made to be used mainly as DAC thro USB or with Bluetooth. Their old amplifier E12A gets 2x louder easily with the line in used (which by specs is around the same as their AM5 module or the stock module balanced). I was surprised back then as well.



Don't forget coax. Currently I'm using coax and the sound is fine as with usb.


----------



## FiiO

noaid said:


> I have just tried it (never used line-in before) and yes - *output power is very low when line-in used*. Really very low - like no amplification, maybe lower than input. Looks like we found another common problem. @FiiO can you tell us what to do with this? Is it bug or feature that it does not amplify?


Dear user,

Are you using the headphone out when having line in input for the Q5s?
The output level of headphone port for reference:




Are you comparing with the usb input?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Distinguished users, 

Lately we are planning to hold an consumer communication activity in order to know how our customers feel about our products. For the following platforms, if you think it is more convenient for you to give a feedback online, please give a vote to it ↓↓↓

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/media-platform-questionnaire-for-fiio-products.926085/

Thank you so much for your cooperation.


----------



## noaid

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> Are you using the headphone out when having line in input for the Q5s?
> The output level of headphone port for reference:
> ...



Samsung S7 was always at MAX volume, all comparing was with the same IEMs KZ ZS7 with SE cable to both S7 and Q5s SE 3.5mm headphone output.
I compared USB in vs. Line in -  Line in a little lower volume, max. 20 degrees on the volume knob.
When comparing volume of S7 (headphones directly to S7) with Q5s (Line-in connected to S7 max volume) - when Q5s volume knob was at max then sound level was a bit lower then headphones connected directly to S7.
So the output power seemed to be lower then S7 at least on my IEMs.
You have to check volume on the phone, it often lowers to around 2/3 when you connect something on headphone output for safety hearing. Then the output power is a lot lower. 
I don't expect to use Q5s as amplifier only, it is a DAC for me, so no problem. But it is strange.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Someone using a holder posted a photo here some time ago. Inspired me to use it like this at my desk. Dissipates heat much better.


----------



## Timoteew

Very strange, the 3.5mm output on my Q5S has just stopped working, whilst the balanced 4.4mm output is working fine. I've tested multiple earphones now and I'm getting nothing from the 3.5mm jack.


----------



## FiiO

Timoteew said:


> Very strange, the 3.5mm output on my Q5S has just stopped working, whilst the balanced 4.4mm output is working fine. I've tested multiple earphones now and I'm getting nothing from the 3.5mm jack.


Hello,

I got the email from you that your Q5s is working again now?

Best regards


----------



## raif71

So, what was being done for the Q5s 3.5mm output to work? Reset ?


----------



## Timoteew

FiiO said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got the email from you that your Q5s is working again now?
> 
> Best regards



Hi, 

Thanks for getting back to me. Yes it seems to be working okay for the moment - it stopped functioning for a few hours the other day for no apparent reason and suddenly started working again in the evening (which is when I sent an email to you).

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Timoteew

raif71 said:


> So, what was being done for the Q5s 3.5mm output to work? Reset ?



I didn't do anything, it suddenly started working again of its own accord!


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got the email from you that your Q5s is working again now?
> 
> Best regards



I wrote an email. Because of the not working ldac equalizer. but didn't get a message back. was it maybe the wrong address ?

I love this device sounds really great. But please fix the equalizer


----------



## Timoteew

Cevisi said:


> I wrote an email. Because of the not working ldac equalizer. but didn't get a message back. was it maybe the wrong address ?
> 
> I love this device sounds really great. But please fix the equalizer



I haven't been able to get the equaliser in the Bluetooth device controller working either.


----------



## Cevisi

Timoteew said:


> I haven't been able to get the equaliser in the Bluetooth device controller working either.


You get it to work on all other codecs beside ldac


----------



## Timoteew

Cevisi said:


> You get it to work on all other codecs beside ldac


Oh I see, I've only tried it with LDAC


----------



## FeedZ

Is it possible for Fiio to update q5s with mqa support in the future?


----------



## Cevisi

FeedZ said:


> Is it possible for Fiio to update q5s with mqa support in the future?


I thought it has mqa ?


----------



## Timoteew

Cevisi said:


> I thought it has mqa ?



No unfortunately not, it relies on software decoding of the format, such as through Tidal for example.


----------



## Timoteew

Hi all, if anyone is interested in a comparison between the Q5S and the BTR5 you can read it on my website here: https://www.modioaudio.co.uk/blog/fiio-btr5-its-spunky - please let me know what you think!


----------



## Cevisi

Timoteew said:


> Hi all, if anyone is interested in a comparison between the Q5S and the BTR5 you can read it on my website here: https://www.modioaudio.co.uk/blog/fiio-btr5-its-spunky - please let me know what you think!


Thank you


----------



## showme99

Timoteew said:


> Hi all, if anyone is interested in a comparison between the Q5S and the BTR5 you can read it on my website here: https://www.modioaudio.co.uk/blog/fiio-btr5-its-spunky - please let me know what you think!


I am groot!


----------



## Hinomotocho (Mar 27, 2020)

2 days into a 1 month lockdown and I'm thinking about watching some blu-rays on my Sony blu-ray player that has coax or rca out. What is the best way to connect to my Q5s for audio quality? Is it easier just to connect to the tv bluetooth or try to connect directly to the player? I've never really thought about it or looked at the included connection accessories. Would there be any advantage to a direct connection or bluetooth when it comes to the audio soundtrack used? Is there any difference in how either bluetooth through the tv or the audio output via a direct connection is handled by the Q5s that may sound better?


----------



## c0dr0e

Anyone have used sensitive IEMs (andromeda / Solaris ) on the Q5s? How is the hiss on them? Thanks guys!


----------



## tracyca

I have both the Andromeda & Solaris and they both sound clean I don’t hear no hiss.


----------



## gigglebug (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello everybody

I have just purchased a Q5s along with a set of Denon AH-D7200's partly because my soundbar inexplicably doesn't have any form of headphone output but also to listen to a lot of music (Amazon Music HD). I have a couple of questions regarding the Q5s;

1) When connected to a laptop via USB will the unit prevent overcharging of the battery and are all four charge indicators meant to stay on permanently when it is fully topped up? And;

2) When using Amazon Music HD the highest quality I can get it play at is 24 bit / 44.1 kHz which is both below what the Q5s is capable of and what some of the music on the service is rated at. Am I just being limited by the laptop and/or the USB output on it or is there something that I should be doing differently?

Firmware update has been done to v0.39. No obvious settings on either Amazon or Fiio control panel. Internet speed is around 50mbps so presumably nothing to do with that? 

Many thanks


----------



## FiiO

gigglebug said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have just purchased a Q5s along with a set of Denon AH-D7200's partly because my soundbar inexplicably doesn't have any form of headphone output but also to listen to a lot of music (Amazon Music HD). I have a couple of questions regarding the Q5s;
> 
> ...


Dear user,

1. The Q5s has charge on/off option. You could set this via FiiO Music APP if you don't want to charge the Q5s while connecting to the PC.  When the Q5s is fully charged, the 4 side indicator will light blue.
2. Have you set the output mode to ASIO and play a music file with high sample rate?

Best regards


----------



## gigglebug

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> 1. The Q5s has charge on/off option. You could set this via FiiO Music APP if you don't want to charge the Q5s while connecting to the PC.  When the Q5s is fully charged, the 4 side indicator will light blue.
> 2. Have you set the output mode to ASIO and play a music file with high sample rate?
> ...



Thank you for the reply, in answer to your questions;

1. I am not necessarily worried about the battery charging whilst connected to a laptop, I just don't want to be reducing it's life by overcharging it. Does the battery continue to charge once it has reached it's capacity or does it have memory?

2. I haven't and cannot see how, not that I am aware of what it is and what it does anyway (I haven't seen any reference to it in the user guide). My Fiio control panel only has: Status, Format, Buffer Settings and Info. It does however stat in the Buffer Settings that ASIO not active.

I did however manage to work out how to alter the sample rate by accessing the properties of the Q5s within the Sound Control Panel of the laptop. In the Advanced tab I could change the bit depth and sample rate, I just set it to it's maximum 32 bit 384000 Hz and everything on Amazon Music has now played at it's correct output.




This only works when it is connected via usb though. If connected via bluetooth the maximum rate is limited to 16 bit and 44100 Hz, should this be the case?



Any further advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## noaid

Bluetooth on PC is very limited, no LDAC. Maximum you can get is probably APTx 16/48 loosely compressed.


----------



## gigglebug (Apr 7, 2020)

noaid said:


> Bluetooth on PC is very limited, no LDAC. Maximum you can get is probably APTx 16/48 loosely compressed.



Thank you. I've no real previous experience of trying to understand digital music beyond the realms of a CD collection and listening to music on Youtube etc so it is pretty much all new to me. I did wonder/hope if that was the case so I'll just use it plugged in via usb, which is no problem for me and how I will be using it predominantly (assuming it isn't prematurely toasting the battery by doing so of course).


----------



## FiiO




----------



## COSMICALIEN

Hi guys just need some advice . I am looking to marry a FiiO Q5 to a M11 is this good and doable . Thank you in advance


----------



## nProtect

Someone have tutorial to teardown FiiO Q5s for replace battery?
I have six months old Q5s and battery are swollen, but seem I cant take it apart to remove battery.


----------



## elira

nProtect said:


> Someone have tutorial to teardown FiiO Q5s for replace battery?
> I have six months old Q5s and battery are swollen, but seem I cant take it apart to remove battery.


Did you abuse the battery or is it just defective? I would suggest to contact Fiio, a swollen battery can be dangerous.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

COSMICALIEN said:


> Hi guys just need some advice . I am looking to marry a FiiO Q5 to a M11 is this good and doable . Thank you in advance



It is redundant.


----------



## FiiO

nProtect said:


> Someone have tutorial to teardown FiiO Q5s for replace battery?
> I have six months old Q5s and battery are swollen, but seem I cant take it apart to remove battery.


Hi,
Sorry to hear about that. 
Please contact your seller about that first.

If the seller fails to help, please contact us again with the receipt attached.  

Best regards


----------



## nProtect (Apr 11, 2020)

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to hear about that.
> Please contact your seller about that first.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I have asked local dealer to replace new one but it's difficult because coronavirus lockdown.
They will send new one to me.


----------



## raif71

nProtect said:


> Thank you, I have asked local dealer to replace new one but it's difficult because coronavirus lockdown.
> They will send new one to me.


May I know how often you use Q5s say how many hours in a week? Thanks


----------



## nProtect

raif71 said:


> May I know how often you use Q5s say how many hours in a week? Thanks



About 5-7 hours per day as USB DAC (sometime bluetooth dac)


----------



## raif71

nProtect said:


> About 5-7 hours per day as USB DAC (sometime bluetooth dac)



That's quite a lot of usage but imo shouldn't contribute to the battery getting swollen like that. Hopefully yours is a defective battery . My usage is like several times every 2 to 3 weeks and each session is about an hour. I have three other dac/amps with DAPs to choose from


----------



## KopaneDePooj

nProtect said:


> Someone have tutorial to teardown FiiO Q5s for replace battery?
> I have six months old Q5s and battery are swollen, but seem I cant take it apart to remove battery.





nProtect said:


> About 5-7 hours per day as USB DAC (sometime bluetooth dac)



I'm curious why this happened. I understand that you used it mostly as USB DAC. With a phone or PC? Was the battery almost always fully charged or did you use the "charge off" function to cycle it? Did you use fast chargers?


----------



## nProtect

KopaneDePooj said:


> I'm curious why this happened. I understand that you used it mostly as USB DAC. With a phone or PC? Was the battery almost always fully charged or did you use the "charge off" function to cycle it? Did you use fast chargers?



I'm Use USB DAC for pc and Bluetooth for smartphone. not use fast charger. And first time I dont know how to turn off charge.


----------



## gigglebug (Apr 14, 2020)

nProtect said:


> I'm Use USB DAC for pc and Bluetooth for smartphone. not use fast charger. And first time I dont know how to turn off charge.



I didn’t either so looked it up yesterday. If you expand the second post on the page below it explains it to you;

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...sb-bluetooth-spdif-line-input.902614/page-116

You will also have to have the ‘Fiio Control’ app on your phone as well if you haven’t already, I wasn’t aware of the app either to be honest. It is a useful tool as I have been able to adjust the balance and equaliser to suit my hearing amongst other things.


----------



## DSpezzia

I recently purchased the cl06 cable to go from my pixel 4xl to q5s and have had to stop using it due to interference noises. The interference noise is the sound you normally hear on a speaker if a phone is getting a text message or phone call come through (that's the only way I can describe it). Anyone else encountered this?


----------



## Hinomotocho

DSpezzia said:


> I recently purchased the cl06 cable to go from my pixel 4xl to q5s and have had to stop using it due to interference noises. The interference noise is the sound you normally hear on a speaker if a phone is getting a text message or phone call come through (that's the only way I can describe it). Anyone else encountered this?


I bought the cable but haven't really used it apart from a quick test which had it working without any issues. What are you using for a music player? I use USB Audio Player (pro version) which seems to be quite highly regarded because it apparently improves on the standard USB audio playback somehow which may mean it bypasses the usual phone interference.


----------



## FiiO (Apr 15, 2020)

DSpezzia said:


> I recently purchased the cl06 cable to go from my pixel 4xl to q5s and have had to stop using it due to interference noises. The interference noise is the sound you normally hear on a speaker if a phone is getting a text message or phone call come through (that's the only way I can describe it). Anyone else encountered this?


Hi,

Are you playing DSD files at that time?

Best regards


----------



## DSpezzia

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you playing DSD files at that time?
> 
> Best regards


No I am playing tidal through usb audio player. But it also does it with Netflix YouTube WiFi on or off


----------



## DSpezzia

Hinomotocho said:


> I bought the cable but haven't really used it apart from a quick test which had it working without any issues. What are you using for a music player? I use USB Audio Player (pro version) which seems to be quite highly regarded because it apparently improves on the standard USB audio playback somehow which may mean it bypasses the usual phone interference.


Yeah I use usb audio player as well but it's also doing it in YouTube and Netflix as well


----------



## Hinomotocho

DSpezzia said:


> Yeah I use usb audio player as well but it's also doing it in YouTube and Netflix as well


I'm not that knowledgeable or experienced at these things. Do you have a tablet or other phone you could try? That would rule out a faulty cable at least. Do you have developer options enabled? Is the USB audio routing enabled in the developer settings?


----------



## DSpezzia

Hinomotocho said:


> I'm not that knowledgeable or experienced at these things. Do you have a tablet or other phone you could try? That would rule out a faulty cable at least. Do you have developer options enabled? Is the USB audio routing enabled in the developer settings?


It does it with other cables as well. I just tried it. Don't have another android device to test. Disable usb audio routing is unchecked in dev options


----------



## Hinomotocho

DSpezzia said:


> It does it with other cables as well. I just tried it. Don't have another android device to test. Disable usb audio routing is unchecked in dev options


Those are the only obvious ones that I can think of, hopefully someone else may offer a solution for you - good luck


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Hinomotocho said:


> Not a need really, I just find having it raised a bit makes it easier to access the dial and change iems/headphones, also if I have a drink around I know it should be safe from spills.


not gonna lie...this holder is pretty cool. I always have these cool fabric swatches I put down so that my rig doesnt lay directly on the table. I like this solution...its different.


----------



## kutulu32

interested in purchasing q5s. i already have a fiio a5 and e12. is there a good synergy if i use them together with my hd600 for example? q5s (dac) line out - fiioa5 or e12-hd600.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I could not find any product page dedicated to FiiO Q5s, so I made one and copied my in-depth review there as well 

So here is my review of FiiO Q5s, on Audiophile-Heaven, and Head-Fi! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/fiio-q5s-modular-dacamp-review.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...if-line-input.24314/reviews#item-review-23550


----------



## NJoyzAudio

FiiO SW not running on Windows 10? - You might be missing a specific version of Microsoft's .NET 3.5 on your PC.

Long Time Head-Fi reader, but new as a poster.
Just thought I'd pass on some advice as I ran into this when updating my Firmware on both a Q5 and Q5s using Windows 10 ver. 1803 or newer

I've seen questions about FiiO's installers and Windows 10 (quite a bit earlier in this thread, and other FiiO threads) and wanted to pass on this info.
Coming from the PC industry, I recognized the error when I got it, as the cryptic typical MS error box for .Net
Newer Versions of Windows 10 do NOT have the older versions of .Net  by default (it only loads version 3.54 and 4.x, which are supposed to be 100% backwards compatible...They are not)
Don't want to clutter up Head-Fi with the process to load older versions of .Net, as it is well documented on the various Microsoft/Win 10 forums out there.
But if your having this problem, look to load Microsoft .Net 3.5 and .Net 3.52 as it appears the base code for the FiiO installer is looking for those older versions of Microsoft's .Net 3.5
You can have all of the older versions of .Net running along side the latest 3.5x releases.
Once I loaded the older versions of .Net regardless of the version of Win 10 ( worked on my and friends PC's who also use FiiO products) the updaters and installers ran fine and properly updated the Firmware.

CAUTION: Just make sure you go back and run the Microsoft Windows Update tool to insure you get ALL the patches for the older versions of .Net 3.5x as there are some NASTY exploits and viruses that are looking for the older unpatched versions of .Net

Hope this helps someone on this forum


----------



## Julius Decimus (Apr 18, 2020)

kutulu32 said:


> interested in purchasing q5s. i already have a fiio a5 and e12. is there a good synergy if i use them together with my hd600 for example? q5s (dac) line out - fiioa5 or e12-hd600.



To my ears most (if not all Fiio recent devices) really benefit from receiving DSD signal. So if you have a device capable of converting realtime PCM to DSD (DSD64 is enough), you will have amazing DAC and sound quality. That is because of AKM dac chips inside of the devices. I was sceptical at first reading in the other threads in the forum, but when tried, its big and noticable change.

That being said, i cant comment on the exact devices you mentioned, but for Q5 and E12a i can. Its a good pairing, not amazing though. If you are looking for musical type of sound, its alright (mid tones are more forward than the rest i found it). The e12 s are not the most detailed of amplifiers. Smooth sound, not very dynamic. Has a good Bass Boost Option however on the e12s to bring more Bass to HD600 s. Its like out of 5 you get 3.5/4 Stars sound. But then again, different people different tastes. If you like mid forward sound tone, you will like the pairing overall.

Meybe wait for other opinions on the exact devices.


----------



## kutulu32

Thanks for your answer.  The most devices that i own have ess dacs like lg v40, meizu mx4pro, lg hifi plus. I am not used in Akm sounding daps and i am curious if i see an improvement with q5s


----------



## Julius Decimus (Apr 19, 2020)

On some devices there is no difference, like Chord DACs, there i dont hear improvement when upsampling to DSD (and regular resampling just the sample rate doesnt have the same effect, must be output as DSD). On Fiio and AKM however, noticable difference. From there i think its dac chip related.

ESS DAC may or may not have improvement. I guess worth a try. I use Neutron music player on my phone to do the upsampling. On PC there is other software, but i dont use the Fiio on PC at all almost, so cant say what program can be used there. Overall Q5 s are excellent DACs. I think the device its worth it in terms of sound quality. Plus you have the Bluetooth if you ever need it.
The amp portion of the device is not the best though, keep this in mind (not powerful like A5 or E12, even with the optional amp modules you can get separately). But you have this covered with the external A5 and E12 amps. The line out of the Q5 s is also very good (my favorite part of this device), so you will not have problems connecting and using different amps in future as well.


----------



## rar133

Hi. I have a decision to make between the q5s and m11. I went through most of that thread trying to get answers here and there but i would like to post one main query and see the answers after over 1 year on the market:
My use case will be to power a pair or hifiman he400i and a bayerdynamic custom studio. Researched and calculated that both would be more than adequate to power them fine. I plan to use it as my primary usb dac for headphones (my powered monitors can plug into the MB on pc). 
At home: pc to fiio q5s or m11 to atom amp to my cans
On the road : laptop to fiio to cans

Now my questions :
1. Have anyone had issues when using the lineout to a headphone amp. Q5 is 1.8vrms and m11 1.9vrms. Did it affect your results? 

2. Is the USB dac mode stable on both to use as a standalone dac for PC? Especially with the m11

3. Has the charge mode been corrected through firmware so that i can protect the battery (i saw a post with a swollen battery)? 

4. For users over 8 or 9 months, is your experience still the same? Or have you been plagued with bugs or issues? Or has unit died after a few months? 

5. Apart from ldac, is the equalizer 'systemwide' on the units through BT? On laptop or PC, i use sonarworks as my hifiman are pretty crap to me otherwise. So if i wanted to tidal off my phone or m11 tidal, would i be able to eq a bit? 

6. Many people have reported issues with otg or direct connection to phones, while i don't plan to use the physical link to phone, has the usb to pc been wonky or is it sensitive to slight movements? My fiio k3 is kinda touchy sometimes lol

7. Is there still the issue with soft power off on the q5s? A poster mentioned it could brick the device? Current is very wonky in my country, i got used to powering everything off. When i turn off, i want it to be off. 

For my case would the q5s or m11 be better. The m11 is a dap so it is convenient to just lie in bed with it instead of pairing 2 devices or when I'm travelling, but I'm a bit scared because i would be primarily using it as a usb dac. 

Please help me. My country is locked down and won't be getting ANY flights in for the foreseeable future. Fiio is my ONLY option to get locally and I'm very underwhelmed with my fiio k3 (tbh, my atom and bayerdynamic are both still on order and i won't receive for another 2 months because of lockdown) 

Thank you 🤟😎👍


----------



## Julius Decimus (Apr 24, 2020)

rar133 said:


> For my case would the q5s or m11 be better.



Well, generally it is most of the time better to get dac/amp combo than DAP. Reason for this is, it doesnt age like a dap would. I mean in terms of software updates, program support and the like (not that there is problem with m11, just overall). That is my opinion. And then you just use pc or phone as source. And something to consider also, daps with dedicated OS (not Android) are most of the time better at what they do as well.

Cant comment the points, as i dont have M11 and Q5s (have a q5) and i hope somebody will join later and answer you. But i can give you some advices on what to choose between the two. Based on my view.

I see you write for using the devices with PC at home and with laptop on the road. So ask yourself what you do more frequently. If you were to take the M11, will you use it as a source to play music, or you will still most of time prefer using the PC/laptop. If you will use the PC (which is more convinient i agree for home use) more often, then i would say you dont need DAP. The Q5s will the better choice. JDS Atom is far more powerful amp than Q5s or M11, no worries for any type headphones in future. You will hear improvement with it using the m11 or q5s as dac comparing to just your PC or laptop headphone output.

On other hand, if you *never ever *had any daps before, it might be worth considering getting one. Again, i dont think its better than PC or laptop in your case, but you know....with the time you may find it more convinient to play music from it than from PC. Can move around more easily and so.

For the charging, i hear you can disable usb charging on Q5s with Fiio s Android application, but you have to do it every time when you connect it thro usb (dont know for m11). So....solution to this would be to get the Fiio CL06 or ML06 cables (for usb C or micro usb), they disable charging anyway and you dont have to worry about it. They are very short tho...and its more for use with phone because of the cable lenght.

For the battery, if you use the device alot (which is by all means not a problem at all), after 2 years you will have to change it and doesnt matter how much you are trying to keep it safe. That counts for all electronic devices, not Fiio specific.

Havent heard any issues using line out to other amps. Which is what these devices do best in my opinion. My favorite part.

So yes, overall if you will still prefer using PC/laptop as source and playing the music, get a Q5s.


----------



## rar133

Julius Decimus said:


> Well, generally it is most of the time better to get dac/amp combo than DAP. Reason for this is, it doesnt age like a dap would. I mean in terms of software updates, program support and the like (not that there is problem with m11, just overall). That is my opinion. And then you just use pc or phone as source. And something to consider also, daps with dedicated OS (not Android) are most of the time better at what they do as well.
> 
> Cant comment the points, as i dont have M11 and Q5s (have a q5) and i hope somebody will join later and answer you. But i can give you some advices on what to choose between the two. Based on my view.
> 
> ...





thanks mate!

yeah i think i'll go for the q5s. actually as a dac i use a fiio k3. it;s just underpowered for my hifiman. on the road actually means the laptop sitting on a desk at work or my gf's place. so basically just a dac. also i want the option of being powerful enough without the atom.

since you have a q5 which i guess is the same communication interface as the q5s through the fiio app, when i apply the eq on it, that would mean any BT signal in or even usb would be equalized, like streaming tidal through phone etc?


----------



## Julius Decimus

rar133 said:


> since you have a q5 which i guess is the same communication interface as the q5s through the fiio app, when i apply the eq on it, that would mean any BT signal in or even usb would be equalized, like streaming tidal through phone etc?



On Q5 works very strange the EQ. Its not systemwide, works only for music playing thro the Fiio app. And what is strange about it, the first 4 bands (31, 62, 125, 250hz) are not working at all. So i can EQ the middle tones and the treble, but not the bass. I guess its connected to the bass boost button and these frequencies are reserved for it.

Cant comment on the streaming services, as i dont use them. But i think on any music playing thro the Fiio app you can use EQ.

Q5 doesnt have Bluethooth 5 (only 4.2) and Ldac codec tho. It works well and no problem with pairing or range on my device. Q5/s works only as receiver. So you cant use it with Bluethooth headphones for example. Must be wired connection to headphones.




rar133 said:


> also i want the option of being powerful enough without the atom.



I am not sure about the Hifiman. For the Beyerdynamic (is 80ohms yes) will be fine. I have a DT770 80ohms, its ok with them. Cant get the volume level of JDS amp however, or Fiio E12, A5 and the like. Keep in mind. Overall is just OK, not great in amplification.


----------



## Cevisi (Apr 24, 2020)

rar133 said:


> thanks mate!
> 
> yeah i think i'll go for the q5s. actually as a dac i use a fiio k3. it;s just underpowered for my hifiman. on the road actually means the laptop sitting on a desk at work or my gf's place. so basically just a dac. also i want the option of being powerful enough without the atom.
> 
> since you have a q5 which i guess is the same communication interface as the q5s through the fiio app, when i apply the eq on it, that would mean any BT signal in or even usb would be equalized, like streaming tidal through phone etc?



I think you have to go balanced for the hifiman


----------



## rar133

Julius Decimus said:


> On Q5 works very strange the EQ. Its not systemwide, works only for music playing thro the Fiio app. And what is strange about it, the first 4 bands (31, 62, 125, 250hz) are not working at all. So i can EQ the middle tones and the treble, but not the bass. I guess its connected to the bass boost button and these frequencies are reserved for it.
> 
> Cant comment on the streaming services, as i dont use them. But i think on any music playing thro the Fiio app you can use EQ.
> 
> ...



Well i think the q5s should do a far better job than the fiio K3 anyway. this would mostly be for mobile amplification convenience. i read here and there (actually on the he400i thread as we speak) about them requiring/ capable of handling a lot of power. anyway, this should suffice. on the asr forum, a member broke down the power output and requirements of the cans based on sensitivity/impedance. it should give me enough headroom on 35ohms. quoted from him:

Q5:
max. current = 132mA (0.132A)
max. voltage = 3V
optimal power impedance = 22 Ohm
max. output power in 22 Ohm = 3V x 0.132A = 0.396W (396mW) in 22 Ohm.
Below and above 22 Ohm the output power will thus always be less than the max. output power.

This means for both 35 Ohm and 80 Ohm you need the voltage limit formula as the impedance is above 22 Ohm
35 Ohm = 0.257W (257mW)
80 Ohm = 0.113W (113mW) 

and on digizoid calculator i only need 160mw.


anyway i digress... 

the lack of a systemwide eq is kinda troubling though. it's weird because i thought the fiio app had 2 eqs, one for the app and one for the devices (i had a btr3 but never really played around with them because my iems were flat and neutral enough for me).

my problem is the hifiman are lacking for me... the vocals are muffled and bass is lost. through sonarworks on my pc , its amazing as they apply a proper eq and i get to play with it.

hmmm ahhh fcuk it, i'm getting the q5s nonetheless.


----------



## rar133

Cevisi said:


> I think you have to go balanced for the hifiman



yeah. i was on the verge of ordering hart cables (balanced with different interconnects for balanced and 1/4 inch) but then corona hit.

i'm in mauritius. getting anything by air is next to impossible. even my bayerdynamics and atom are stuck in some exchange somewhere. fiio is my ONLY option if i want power on single ended. 
once the confinement is over, i will get the cable with a 4.4 connector for the q5s and the 1..4 inch for the atom. i would be sorted then lol


----------



## Julius Decimus

rar133 said:


> Well i think the q5s should do a far better job than the fiio K3 anyway. this would mostly be for mobile amplification convenience. i read here and there (actually on the he400i thread as we speak) about them requiring/ capable of handling a lot of power. anyway, this should suffice.



Yeah, well....where this really will shine is as you intended, use it as DAC for the Atom amp. Or any other amplifier. Because of the powerful line out, you may even get louder volume from your Fiio K3 (when you use them combined, line out from Q5s to K3) than the stock amplifier module that Q5s comes with (this just for comparison, you dont need to do that since you have the Atom amp.). 

And also something else, i dont recommend you considering other amplifier modules, even with them you wont notice big change in volume.

For the balanced from the Q5s, yes. Its probably going to be needed for the Hifiman. The standart 3.5mm will get your headphones to listenable leves (just ok), but when you use the Atom amp, you will see its huge improvement in that regard.


----------



## NJoyzAudio (May 20, 2020)

If there is interest as I've seen several comparisons on this thread earlier, but not too many since newer members have joined in.
So at the risk of being a little repetitive, posting my impressions of the Q5 vs Q5s and various FiiO AM3x amp combinations, all of which are my opinions only so your mileage will vary.

I own both the Q5 (with AM3A and AM3D) and an Q5s (With the AM3E and AM3D amps)
I've owned other amp/dac combos also but to keep this simple, will just review these 2 against each other.
I prefer to run these via a direct USB cable connection vs. Bluetooth as I think I hear a difference, so you won't see a comparison of Bluetooth connections here.  I use it once in a while but prefer the direct cabling and passing just the digital O's and 1's for sound.
I choose traveling this way vs a DAP as the way Android sorts and presents music files just always drove me crazy, so using my PC, or other devices to just present the digital source to feed a DAC/AMP combo is just my preference.

I moved to the Q5s as Vs. the Q5 as it was smoother and more musical overall, but find with the IEM's I own (Shure SE846 and JH CIEM Roxanne's) as well as others I've borrowed (Noble K10 and Kahn) I have to use the higher gain setting Vs. the Q5 to get the overall sound I like vs. the Q5 (which sounds harsh with the high gain setting).

As far as amps/sound for both
On the Q5 there is a marked difference moving from the AM3A to the AM3E, and almost the same amount of sonic difference then going from the AM3E to the AM3D.
The AM3A to AM3E was huge.  Much wider soundstage, better and clearer mids.  Anyone who owns a Q5 and wondering if changing from the AM3A makes a difference all I can say is "yes".
Moving from the AM3E to the AM3D on the Q5 there was as notable of a change.
Most notably were the mids and highs.  The mids were smoother, and the highs were a little clearer and seemed to have more sparkle.  Soundstage also widened.
The Q5 with the dual AKM 4490EN DAC's always had great bass with lot of low end rumble, whether the bass boost was engaged or not.
With bass friendly IEM's like the SE846 and its low pass physical filter, you get a real subwoofer rumble and great clarity.

For the Q5s, it didn't make sense to try the AM3A on it, so I only tested the AM3E to the AM3D. 
As noted above, moving to the High Gain setting seemed to open up all of the IEM's I tried.  In the low setting, there was good sonics, but IMO there seemed to be a vail over highs and the sound overall seemed to suffer some presence.  Moving to the high gain setting, everything just sounds right.  Much clearer, and better separation of instruments across the soundstage.
With the AM3D there was better extension on the highs, and they were smoother, perhaps a touch wetter than the dry highs with less sparkle of the AM3E
but most notable were the mids.   At first it tricks you as with the AM3E the mids are much more forward/in your face.  It creates the illusion of having a wide soundstage as you can pick out specific instruments and the vocals are right up front. 
Moving to the AM3D the mids are not quite as "in your face" but they are there, blending in nicely with the soundstage.  Its not until you really listen that you start to hear things and can place where instruments and vocalist really are that you realize it does have a wider soundstage, and the sound is more natural and balanced vs the AM3E.
The bass on both with the Q5s and the newer AKM 4493 EQ DAC's are about the same. Maybe a little smoother in the mid bass with the AM3D.  Nothing to be ashamed of, but in the area of bass, the Q5 seems to have a tad bit more slam, than the Q5s.  Not much of a difference unless listening for specific bass/sub bass notes or rumble.  Don't get me wrong the Q5s is still very enjoyable but if your a pure basshead, the older Q5 with the AM3E or AM3D amp might be for you. Else the Q5s is very pleasant and musical to listen to as it just seems to do things better across the board.

Overall which do I prefer?
The Q5s with the AM3D amp.
So much so it has replaced the Q5 for all of my travels (Pre Covid-19 I was on a plane about 25% of the month) as when you have that cigar smoking crying baby in the seat next to you, a good pair of IEMs, The Q5s and great selection of high quality digital media make it all just go away and can put you in a very happy place for those hours seated in a cramp seat with nowhere to go.

For what its worth, and again IMO

Hope someone here finds this helpful or useful.


----------



## Hinomotocho

NJoyzAudio said:


> If there is interest as I've seen several comparisons on this thread earlier, but not too many since newer members have joined in.
> So at the risk of being a little repetitive, posting my impressions of the Q5 vs Q5s and various FiiO AM3x amp combinations, all of which are my opinions only so your mileage will vary.
> 
> I own both the Q5 (with AM3A and AM3D) and an Q5s (With the AM3E and AM3D amps)
> ...


Thank you - I'll try high gain


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Hinomotocho said:


> Thank you - I'll try high gain


Hinomotocho, please do give it a try, as I was pleasantly surprised as coming out of the Q5 to the Q5s I was at first hesitant because on the Q5 it caused the sound to be harsh, nut I was glad I did, and hope you too find it to be better!


----------



## Hinomotocho

NJoyzAudio said:


> Hinomotocho, please do give it a try, as I was pleasantly surprised as coming out of the Q5 to the Q5s I was at first hesitant because on the Q5 it caused the sound to be harsh, nut I was glad I did, and hope you too find it to be better!


I also have a ZX300 and there are some posts on that thread there where people have prefered high gain on.


----------



## Hinomotocho

NJoyzAudio said:


> Hinomotocho, please do give it a try, as I was pleasantly surprised as coming out of the Q5 to the Q5s I was at first hesitant because on the Q5 it caused the sound to be harsh, nut I was glad I did, and hope you too find it to be better!


I've just had a quick listen trying to volume match. My quick impression is it sounded a bit more vibrant - I am too lazy to sit here and try and pick out any specific differences in the frequencies, but I quite like it, I'll leave it on... until someone talks me out of it.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Hinomotocho said:


> I've just had a quick listen trying to volume match. My quick impression is it sounded a bit more vibrant - I am too lazy to sit here and try and pick out any specific differences in the frequencies, but I quite like it, I'll leave it on... until someone talks me out of it.


Advice I live by, listen to others input but never let someone talk you out of your decision!
As a NooB to the forum, (But a not new to Head-Fi, been reading and using for years) Honored to have helped a 1000+ posting member!  Enjoy!


----------



## rar133

NJoyzAudio said:


> Advice I live by, listen to others input but never let someone talk you out of your decision!
> As a NooB to the forum, (But a not new to Head-Fi, been reading and using for years) Honored to have helped a 1000+ posting member!  Enjoy!



When you have a quoted output level of example 200mW on the device, is it when high gain is used or does it add more oophm to the stated power power?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Hinomotocho said:


> I've just had a quick listen trying to volume match. My quick impression is it sounded a bit more vibrant - I am too lazy to sit here and try and pick out any specific differences in the frequencies, but I quite like it, I'll leave it on... until someone talks me out of it.


When you are operating any amplifier at higher gain, you also raise the noise floor closer to audible. How much of a difference depends on the amplifiers design, often it isn't really an issue. Saying that, if you are getting adequate volume from the lower gain setting, typically keeping the gain as low as needed to be effective is the way to go. I am not sure why beyond the increase in noise floor (which again may be very modest) the sound of the amplifier section would change at all. Ultimately the power flows through the same design circuitry so it is also possible that this is placebo effect in action.

Do you still play music at the same volume as you did before, as far as you can tell? The other thing to consider is that our brain is hard-wired to perceive louder as more engaging and dynamic, unless it is too loud of course. So often when people report things like this, even a small increase in playback volume will stimulate your hearing brain more and it is generally perceived as beneficial when the only thing that has changed is the amplitude of the signal your brain is working with. I guess it could be some design factor that causes the high gain to have more dynamics, but seems like an odd thing to do, but who knows, it might have been unintentional?


----------



## Hinomotocho

Sonic Defender said:


> When you are operating any amplifier at higher gain, you also raise the noise floor closer to audible. How much of a difference depends on the amplifiers design, often it isn't really an issue. Saying that, if you are getting adequate volume from the lower gain setting, typically keeping the gain as low as needed to be effective is the way to go. I am not sure why beyond the increase in noise floor (which again may be very modest) the sound of the amplifier section would change at all. Ultimately the power flows through the same design circuitry so it is also possible that this is placebo effect in action.
> 
> Do you still play music at the same volume as you did before, as far as you can tell? The other thing to consider is that our brain is hard-wired to perceive louder as more engaging and dynamic, unless it is too loud of course. So often when people report things like this, even a small increase in playback volume will stimulate your hearing brain more and it is generally perceived as beneficial when the only thing that has changed is the amplitude of the signal your brain is working with. I guess it could be some design factor that causes the high gain to have more dynamics, but seems like an odd thing to do, but who knows, it might have been unintentional?


Please don't take this the wrong way, but I was waiting someone to make a logical explanation of the probable perceived difference in sound.
I haven't really spent any time other than a very quick listen, so I was just giving it a go for now. I understand the logic of high gain, also brain-louder-better, but as I mentioned, on the ZX300 thread quite a few people have chosen to use high gain as they have prefered the sound. I sometimes don't mind having my mind tricked, especially if it is a simple flick of a switch and doesn't cost a cent. As we are just coming out of a 5 week lockdown I have been mostly using the bluetooth mode to watch movies and haven't been using it for music.


----------



## rar133

Sonic Defender said:


> When you are operating any amplifier at higher gain, you also raise the noise floor closer to audible. How much of a difference depends on the amplifiers design, often it isn't really an issue. Saying that, if you are getting adequate volume from the lower gain setting, typically keeping the gain as low as needed to be effective is the way to go. I am not sure why beyond the increase in noise floor (which again may be very modest) the sound of the amplifier section would change at all. Ultimately the power flows through the same design circuitry so it is also possible that this is placebo effect in action.
> 
> Do you still play music at the same volume as you did before, as far as you can tell? The other thing to consider is that our brain is hard-wired to perceive louder as more engaging and dynamic, unless it is too loud of course. So often when people report things like this, even a small increase in playback volume will stimulate your hearing brain more and it is generally perceived as beneficial when the only thing that has changed is the amplitude of the signal your brain is working with. I guess it could be some design factor that causes the high gain to have more dynamics, but seems like an odd thing to do, but who knows, it might have been unintentional?



Makes sense in a way. Maybe in my use case so far using the k3. At normal gain i max all volume levels (k3 and tidal and windows). When switching to high gain i can move the volume down to 75% on my he400i. 
So if basically the specs are given at no gain. The q5s should have ample headroom for my cans. 
I'm not much into the hyper critical listening levels and detection of micro nuances. I do however like my sound to be well balanced with just a tad bit of extra bass (coming from a pair of 8inch studio monitors in untreated room emphasized bass). 
For example i just cannot enjoy my he400i without sonarworks eq as they are bassless, muddied vocals. The eq makes them amazing for me but i lose 8db in safety headroom and i always have to use high gain on k3. 
So far noise has not been an issue so i guess im safe with the q5s even at high gain if i want very very high volume. 
Tbh i suffer from tinnitus and hyperacuisis. So I have to listen at normal volumes. I try to protect my hearing


----------



## raif71

I've been using balanced output with hd6xx so to me, no need to go for high gain as I perceive existing sound as good enough and if I were to use high gain, the battery might not last as long especially when I'm on balanced already.


----------



## NJoyzAudio (Apr 27, 2020)

original post deleted

Thanks Sonic Defender, your explanation was clearer and more on target that what I initially posted, hence my deletion


----------



## rar133

NJoyzAudio said:


> original post deleted
> 
> Thanks Sonic Defender, your explanation was clearer and more on target that what I initially posted, hence my deletion


Don't worry yours also made sense 😁


----------



## kutulu32

Just received my Q5s today. Sound is great as expected. Using it together with a5 and hd600.It sounds clearer (more details) and more energetic than lgv40 dac with fiioa5. And i think that instrument separation is also better.I am very happy with the dac.


----------



## rar133

kutulu32 said:


> Just received my Q5s today. Sound is great as expected. Using it together with a5 and hd600.It sounds clearer (more details) and more energetic than lgv40 dac with fiioa5. And i think that instrument separation is also better.I am very happy with the dac.


Have you tried tried without the A5? Does it do an ok job with the 300 ohms?


----------



## Sonic Defender

NJoyzAudio said:


> original post deleted
> 
> Thanks Sonic Defender, your explanation was clearer and more on target that what I initially posted, hence my deletion


I'm sorry that you deleted your post for several reasons. First, this has been your experience and you shared it with a genuine interest and desire to share. That is always worthwhile and I feel terrible that my post made you feel as if your experience had no value. That was not my intent. Second, I am so far from an expert and my opinion is no more or less valuable. Please continue to post and offer the community your unique experiences and voice. The more of us who share and talk the better we are as a community.


----------



## kutulu32

rar133 said:


> Have you tried tried without the A5? Does it do an ok job with the 300 ohms?


it needs higain, it drives them ok but i think with a5 it drives them full. i dont listen to music very loud though. I think a5 helps


----------



## Sonic Defender

Hinomotocho said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I was waiting someone to make a logical explanation of the probable perceived difference in sound.
> I haven't really spent any time other than a very quick listen, so I was just giving it a go for now. I understand the logic of high gain, also brain-louder-better, but as I mentioned, on the ZX300 thread quite a few people have chosen to use high gain as they have prefered the sound. I sometimes don't mind having my mind tricked, especially if it is a simple flick of a switch and doesn't cost a cent. As we are just coming out of a 5 week lockdown I have been mostly using the bluetooth mode to watch movies and haven't been using it for music.


I don't take it the wrong way, there is nothing wrong with embracing a potential placebo effect. After all, it is a real effect so if the person enjoys the results and has no desire to challenge them what is the harm? My response was simply put out there as an offering for people to consider alternative ways of making sense of the situation. It wasn't intended to be prescriptive and certainly not authoritative. I am glad that people enjoy this wonderful hobby in different ways embracing different philosophies and goals. Things would be extremely dull if everybody simply did what everybody else did. variety is the spice of life they say.


----------



## NJoyzAudio (Apr 27, 2020)

Sonic Defender said:


> I'm sorry that you deleted your post for several reasons. First, this has been your experience and you shared it with a genuine interest and desire to share. That is always worthwhile and I feel terrible that my post made you feel as if your experience had no value. That was not my intent. Second, I am so far from an expert and my opinion is no more or less valuable. Please continue to post and offer the community your unique experiences and voice. The more of us who share and talk the better we are as a community.


Thanks Sonic Defender for the Kind Words!
Have followed many of your posts on the Q5 and here, and always enjoyed your info!
And NO,your post did NOT make me feel bad so please don't feel terrible.  It just felt like my explanation was a little long and boring.
I Agree, we all can learn no matter our experience, for me I always like to say if I'm not learning I'm stagnating and dying....
Thanks Again!


----------



## Sonic Defender

NJoyzAudio said:


> Thanks Sonic Defender for the Kind Words!
> Have followed many of your posts on the Q5 and here, and always enjoyed your info!
> And NO,your post did NOT make me feel bad so please don't feel terrible.  It just felt like my explanation was a little long and boring.
> I Agree, we all can learn no matter our experience, for me I always like to say if I'm not learning I'm stagnating and dying....
> Thanks Again!


And thank you for your kind words. I couldn't agree more that without a commitment to learning, we are stagnating. I am also glad to hear that I did not offend you or make you feel unappreciated. I know that like many people I have my opinions, but I try to temper them and be respectful of those who may see things differently than I do. I have learned a great deal from people with way less post numbers than I have, but they have more knowledge than I do. Great to hear back from you and keep on posting!


----------



## Hinomotocho

Sonic Defender said:


> I don't take it the wrong way, there is nothing wrong with embracing a potential placebo effect. After all, it is a real effect so if the person enjoys the results and has no desire to challenge them what is the harm? My response was simply put out there as an offering for people to consider alternative ways of making sense of the situation. It wasn't intended to be prescriptive and certainly not authoritative. I am glad that people enjoy this wonderful hobby in different ways embracing different philosophies and goals. Things would be extremely dull if everybody simply did what everybody else did. variety is the spice of life they say.


I really respect the way you word your posts, your mature, open minded approach is very welcome. There are some petty, unpleasant interactions that frequently go on on Headfi that are often pointless and spoil the enjoyment of the thread. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Hinomotocho said:


> I really respect the way you word your posts, your mature, open minded approach is very welcome. There are some petty, unpleasant interactions that frequently go on on Headfi that are often pointless and spoil the enjoyment of the thread. Thank you for your input.


Thanks. I do try to keep an open mind, and as an imperfect person, sometimes I slip up and lose sight of what is important, and that is people want to enjoy what it is they enjoy. Part of my issues around remaining consistent with my values and beliefs that people should enjoy things how they see fit is that I have some scientific training/background, and as such I have one foot in the objectivist camp, with the other foot solidly in the subjectivist camp. I don't always succeed at balancing things, but I do try and most importantly to me I want to treat others with respect no matter where I stand on an issue.


----------



## MotherGooz

Hai boys and girls you guys still enjoying the Q5s? I’m using mine daily with the computer and my phone for music. I also love it to connect it to my tv, it boost the output power&quality so much 

When I got the Q5s connected to my pc, I use a OTG cable for stopping it to charge all the time, works like a charm! Now on pc I’m using a Sony MDR 1AM2 which sounds great, but I also want to use my Sennheiser HD650’s.The Fiio Q5S on the normal 3.5mm its doesn’t have enough power to drive that thing. It’s sounds way to dull and “powerless” without much detail. So I was thinking maybe I should buy an Fiio K5 Pro.
What do you guys think?

I’ve always wanted to buy balanced cable for the Sennheisers, But I don’t have any experience on the balanced side of things. Does the Q5s have more/enough output power for the 650’s balanced or am I better of buying the K5 Pro?


----------



## gigglebug

MotherGooz said:


> Hai boys and girls you guys still enjoying the Q5s? I’m using mine daily with the computer and my phone for music. I also love it to connect it to my tv, it boost the output power&quality so much
> 
> When I got the Q5s connected to my pc, I use a OTG cable for stopping it to charge all the time, works like a charm! Now on pc I’m using a Sony MDR 1AM2 which sounds great, but I also want to use my Sennheiser HD650’s.The Fiio Q5S on the normal 3.5mm its doesn’t have enough power to drive that thing. It’s sounds way to dull and “powerless” without much detail. So I was thinking maybe I should buy an Fiio K5 Pro.
> What do you guys think?
> ...



Do you have an example of the OTG cable that you use? I’m not overly happy that it constantly charges either so have been turning off that function via the Fiio control app on my phone before listening through the laptop but it would be easier to skip that step.


----------



## MotherGooz

I’m using the Sony EC310 OTG cable I had laying around. But I think any decent OTG cable should do the trick.


----------



## rar133

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. If you are adjusting the equalizer for FiiO music app, the EQ is only in the app:
> 
> ...



hello.. i tried the device eq and it does not change anything.,, i tried both in LDAC and HWA (huawei mate 10). even the low pass filters have no effect to the sound.
please advise.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

MotherGooz said:


> Hai boys and girls you guys still enjoying the Q5s? I’m using mine daily with the computer and my phone for music. I also love it to connect it to my tv, it boost the output power&quality so much
> 
> When I got the Q5s connected to my pc, I use a OTG cable for stopping it to charge all the time, works like a charm! Now on pc I’m using a Sony MDR 1AM2 which sounds great, but I also want to use my Sennheiser HD650’s.The Fiio Q5S on the normal 3.5mm its doesn’t have enough power to drive that thing. It’s sounds way to dull and “powerless” without much detail. So I was thinking maybe I should buy an Fiio K5 Pro.
> What do you guys think?
> ...



Get a balanced cable. More than enough power for me with balanced and high gain with my HD6XX


----------



## ballog (Apr 28, 2020)

rar133 said:


> hello.. i tried the device eq and it does not change anything.,, i tried both in LDAC and HWA (huawei mate 10). even the low pass filters have no effect to the sound.
> please advise.


It is known that Fiio bluetooth devices do not support eq over LDAC and LDHC. As for the digital filters the effects can supposedly be very subtle (true in my case). @rar133 i'm from Mauritius too. I was lucky to get my Q5s from OneOOne around a week before lockdown. I was looking forward to get the BTR5 but since they were not getting any on stock soon i settled for the Q5s. It's quite overkill for my use case and all my gears are low impedance. If understand right you did manage to order one in the last few days?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Just as an option, for those who do want/require equalization, I use Onkyo HF Player which has a nice FIR equalizer and it does work regardless of the BT codec used. I have used it with AAC, Apt X/Apt X HD and LDAC. I can understand people preferring a system wide EQ, but if you are primarily using it for music, and you use one player primarily at least you know in that type of usage scenario that you can indeed use equalization.


----------



## rar133

ballog said:


> It is known that Fiio bluetooth devices do not support eq over LDAC and LDHC. As for the digital filters the effects can supposedly be very subtle (true in my case). @rar133 i'm from Mauritius too. I was lucky to get my Q5s from OneOOne around a week before lockdown. I was looking forward to get the BTR5 but since they were not getting any on stock soon i settled for the Q5s. It's quite overkill for my use case and all my gears are low impedance. If understand right you did manage to order one in the last few days?


Ahh i know about you then. Ridwan was telling me someone just bought one 😂. 
Yep just got delivered yesterday after a lot of debating with myself. Actually wanted to buy an ifi nano bl or e30 dac, but we might never get delivered. My atom amp and bayerdynamic stuck in SA and Germany respectively 😭. 
So at least that is a decent filler. 
I can live without the eq because primarily on PC and i use sonarworks, but on mobile I'll just switch to my IEMs as they are neutral enough. 
We should meet one day man.


----------



## rar133

Sonic Defender said:


> Just as an option, for those who do want/require equalization, I use Onkyo HF Player which has a nice FIR equalizer and it does work regardless of the BT codec used. I have used it with AAC, Apt X/Apt X HD and LDAC. I can understand people preferring a system wide EQ, but if you are primarily using it for music, and you use one player primarily at least you know in that type of usage scenario that you can indeed use equalization.


For convenience i primarily use tidal. Got over 100gigs of flacs on my pc but always too bloody lazy to copy or update to phone. Tidal actually helps me just search and add to playlist. From there it syncs on mobile. 
Anyway eq would above all be for the hifiman. I'll just leave them at home and use my iEms for when I'm moving about. 
Thanks mate


----------



## raif71

KopaneDePooj said:


> Get a balanced cable. More than enough power for me with balanced and high gain with my HD6XX


Agreed. Better to use a balanced cable for the 6xx for which I'm also using with the Q5s but I'm using it with low gain. YMMV.


----------



## MotherGooz (May 2, 2020)

I got my Q5S connected to my pc via usb. But no matter what I play on my PC the light on my Q5S always remains blue (no green on DSD, or yellow on high res). Anyone else got that to? Am I missing some settings on pc or something?



raif71 said:


> Agreed. Better to use a balanced cable for the 6xx for which I'm also using with the Q5s but I'm using it with low gain. YMMV.



Got any tips on balanced cables? Here in the EU it sucks to get any balanced cables and needed to be imported. Also what connection type to you guys use? 4 pin XLR or directly 2.5mm?


----------



## Damz87

MotherGooz said:


> I got my Q5S connected to my pc via usb. But no matter what I play on my PC the light on my Q5S always remains blue (no green on DSD, or yellow on high res). Anyone else got that to? Am I missing some settings on pc or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Got any tips on balanced cables? Here in the EU it sucks to get any balanced cables and needed to be imported. Also what connection type to you guys use? 4 pin XLR or directly 2.5mm?



Are you using it in exclusive mode? If not, check the bitrate and depth settings in the Sound control panel for the device.

On another note - Does anyone know if the AM3D module has been discontinued? Seems to be out of stock everywhere online.


----------



## gigglebug

MotherGooz said:


> I got my Q5S connected to my pc via usb. But no matter what I play on my PC the light on my Q5S always remains blue (no green on DSD, or yellow on high res). Anyone else got that to? Am I missing some settings on pc or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Got any tips on balanced cables? Here in the EU it sucks to get any balanced cables and needed to be imported. Also what connection type to you guys use? 4 pin XLR or directly 2.5mm?



I did however manage to work out how to alter the sample rate by accessing the properties of the Q5s within the Sound Control Panel of the laptop. In the Advanced tab I could change the bit depth and sample rate, I just set it to it's maximum 32 bit 384000 Hz and everything on Amazon Music has now played at it's correct output.


----------



## Hinomotocho

MotherGooz said:


> I got my Q5S connected to my pc via usb. But no matter what I play on my PC the light on my Q5S always remains blue (no green on DSD, or yellow on high res). Anyone else got that to? Am I missing some settings on pc or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Got any tips on balanced cables? Here in the EU it sucks to get any balanced cables and needed to be imported. Also what connection type to you guys use? 4 pin XLR or directly 2.5mm?


Coming from using a ZX300 I have all my cables with 4.4mm - it's really up to you but I feel 4.4mm is a good solid connection as opposed to the tiny 2.5mm jacks.


----------



## kutulu32

MotherGooz said:


> I got my Q5S connected to my pc via usb. But no matter what I play on my PC the light on my Q5S always remains blue (no green on DSD, or yellow on high res). Anyone else got that to? Am I missing some settings on pc or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Got any tips on balanced cables? Here in the EU it sucks to get any balanced cables and needed to be imported. Also what connection type to you guys use? 4 pin XLR or directly 2.5mm?


i found in amazon.de one balanced  cable for hdxx with 2.5 trrs connection. I ordered them. i dont know about quality though it is not very expensive(40-50euro) so it worth a try lol. But i dont think i will notice any big difference.


----------



## gigglebug (May 2, 2020)

kutulu32 said:


> i found in amazon.de one balanced  cable for hdxx with 2.5 trrs connection. I ordered them. i dont know about quality though it is not very expensive(40-50euro) so it worth a try lol. But i dont think i will notice any big difference.



Is it this one by any chance?






I have the same as this but 4.4mm for my Denon headphones and it seems good enough quality. I haven’t compared it to the oem cable audio wise, as I received both this and the headphones at the same time and didn’t bother unwrapping the standard one, but I’m more than happy with the sound of my kit.


----------



## kutulu32

gigglebug said:


> Is it this one by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same as this but 4.4mm for my Denon headphones and it seems good enough quality. I haven’t compared it to the oem cable audio wise, as I received both this and the headphones at the same time and didn’t bother unwrapping the standard one, but I’m more than happy with the sound of my kit.


Yes


----------



## gigglebug

kutulu32 said:


> Yes



I’ll be interested to hear your experience of it then once you have had a bit of time with it.


----------



## raif71

MotherGooz said:


> Got any tips on balanced cables? Here in the EU it sucks to get any balanced cables and needed to be imported. Also what connection type to you guys use? 4 pin XLR or directly 2.5mm?



I have both Senn 6xx and 660s. The 660s comes with a balanced cable 4.4mm jack and standard 3.5mm SE cable. Since 6xx has 300Ω  impedance and 660s is 150Ω , it is better I use the balanced cable with 6xx.


----------



## kutulu32 (May 2, 2020)

gigglebug said:


> I’ll be interested to hear your experience of it then once you have had a bit of time with it.


I havent got the cable yet


----------



## MotherGooz (May 2, 2020)

Damz87 said:


> Are you using it in exclusive mode? If not, check the bitrate and depth settings in the Sound control panel for the device.
> 
> On another note - Does anyone know if the AM3D module has been discontinued? Seems to be out of stock everywhere online.





gigglebug said:


> I did however manage to work out how to alter the sample rate by accessing the properties of the Q5s within the Sound Control Panel of the laptop. In the Advanced tab I could change the bit depth and sample rate, I just set it to it's maximum 32 bit 384000 Hz and everything on Amazon Music has now played at it's correct output.



thank you guys for the reply, I am using it in exclusive mode. When I select higher than CD quality the audio in games gets all messed up or does not play at all.

how do you set it up without interference from pc settings? And only using de DAC/AMP on the Fiio?


----------



## gigglebug

MotherGooz said:


> thank you guys for the reply, I am using it in exclusive mode. When I select higher than CD quality the audio in games gets all messed up or does not play at all.
> 
> how do you set it up without interference from pc settings? And only using de DAC/AMP on the Fiio?



I don’t know to be honest, sorry. I haven’t used my set up for game playing, just listening to music through Amazon, and I haven’t experienced any problems.


----------



## MotherGooz

gigglebug said:


> I don’t know to be honest, sorry. I haven’t used my set up for game playing, just listening to music through Amazon, and I haven’t experienced any problems.



I’m using it primarily for music but when I do a game sometime, it sounds way better.

when I connect the Q5S to my phone the light indicator indicates what quality it’s playing. So I can set on pc maximum quality, it wil light up yellow even if I’m playing 128kbps mp3. The pc is doing the audio converting not the Fiio. I’m just wondering how the heck you get the same results on pc as I get on my music player.


----------



## gigglebug

MotherGooz said:


> I’m using it primarily for music but when I do a game sometime, it sounds way better.
> 
> when I connect the Q5S to my phone the light indicator indicates what quality it’s playing. So I can set on pc maximum quality, it wil light up yellow even if I’m playing 128kbps mp3. The pc is doing the audio converting not the Fiio. I’m just wondering how the heck you get the same results on pc as I get on my music player.



To be honest this is probably just a case of me misinterpreting what my equipment is doing, the only experience I have of these things is the little I have picked up on here and what I have found through trail and error, and I would expect it is doing just as yours is and it the laptop doing the converting, not the Fiio. There is a post earlier in the thread, someone responded to one of my posts, that explains how to achieve what you are talking about (I think)  - I will repost it here so you can see it easily - but the poster made it clear that it wasn’t something to be attempted without a decent knowledge of what you were doing. This ruled me out so I left it as was.


----------



## gigglebug

It was on a completely different forum as it happens but here is the post I received;

By default, Windows re-samples all audio before outputting it via its inbuilt sound-system (this is called shared audio mode). This is because you may have multiple audio sources, which use different bit rates and sample frequencies that need to be combined before they can be output through the audio system. Windows uses 16 bit, 48 kHz audio by default (not 41.1 kHz used by the music industry). Everything is either up-sampled or down-sampled to fit (using dithering).

Note: Even if you configure Windows to the same bit rate and sample frequency of your music source - it will still re-sample, so that it can mix audio sources together before outputting then via the Windows sound-system (because it is still operating in shared audio mode even if you are only playing a single source).

Some dedicated audiophile applications such as Foobar, allow you to by-pass the default Windows sound-system handling, and output a bit-for-bit audio stream at the native sampling frequency from sources such as FLAC files (this is called exclusive audio mode - because only one application at a time can control audio).

WASAPI (Windows Audio Session API) permits developers to interact exclusively with audio in it's native format. An alternative to WASAPI is ASIO (Audio Stream Input/Output) protocol. They both seek to do the same thing - which is to bypass Windows shared audio mode. I had great success with WASAPI in Foobar, so never bothered investing any time playing with ASIO 

I don't have any experience of Amazon Music HD. But a quick 'Google' search reveals that it does *not* natively support WASAPI or ASIO. On the Steve Hoffman Music Forums there is a discussion about using JRiver to achieve this, but it's a red-herring.

If you want to use exclusive audio mode to achieve the best (native) sound quality, Tidal may be a better streaming option, as it supports WASAPI natively.

If you have a collection of FLAC files you want to play, Foobar is great, but getting Foobar and WASAPI setup with a USB based DAC can be quite challenging, so I would only attempt this if you are a fairly technically advanced PC user.


----------



## MotherGooz

maybe @FiiO got any tips?
How does this work for the Fiio K5 Pro then? Questions, Questions, Questions...

There is not a greater feeling in the World to listening to DSD, and see that light turn green...


----------



## gigglebug

Has anybody worked out a way to keep the graphic equaliser in the Fiio control app active whilst it is usb mode? It is handy to be able to turn charging off via bluetooth and then revert back to usb with the setting intact and it would be handy to also be able to set the equaliser whilst in the app and it remain intact when switching back to usb as well. But it doesn't. I don't have an equaliser as part of my laptops sound settings and the couple of third party equalisers I have tried have both added artefacts to some of the music (pops and cracks). I now have a toss up of having a slightly flat sound in usb mode, but the music at least showing as the correct sample rate, or listen via bluetooth to have my perfect tone, and no distortion, but it only having a maximum sample rate of 24 bit and 44.1 hz. The equalisers I tried were Equalise APO and Boom3D.


----------



## rar133 (May 3, 2020)

gigglebug said:


> Has anybody worked out a way to keep the graphic equaliser in the Fiio control app active whilst it is usb mode? It is handy to be able to turn charging off via bluetooth and then revert back to usb with the setting intact and it would be handy to also be able to set the equaliser whilst in the app and it remain intact when switching back to usb as well. But it doesn't. I don't have an equaliser as part of my laptops sound settings and the couple of third party equalisers I have tried have both added artefacts to some of the music (pops and cracks). I now have a toss up of having a slightly flat sound in usb mode, but the music at least showing as the correct sample rate, or listen via bluetooth to have my perfect tone, and no distortion, but it only having a maximum sample rate of 24 bit and 44.1 hz. The equalisers I tried were Equalise APO and Boom3D.


From my understanding so far,, equalizer is only applicable through BT and that also only with aptx and not ldac or hwa.
For your pc, if you are using headphones, trial sonarworks ref 4 for headphones. Chexk their website if your cans are listed. If you want to equalize your iems, maybe equalizer APO for windows
Sorry edit. Just saw you tried equalizer APO. Maybe reduce the preamp to avoid clipping?


----------



## rar133

gigglebug said:


> Is it this one by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same as this but 4.4mm for my Denon headphones and it seems good enough quality. I haven’t compared it to the oem cable audio wise, as I received both this and the headphones at the same time and didn’t bother unwrapping the standard one, but I’m more than happy with the sound of my kit.



You may try Hart Audio cables. I haven't bought them myself yet (lockdown on flights extended for another 2 months here) but i like the system. Basically get the cable to plug to your cans, then interconnect system where you buy the terminations you want, e. G. 4.4 or 2.5 or 1/4inch or xlr. Just change the end connection and keep cables on your cans in place. He cam customize color as well


----------



## rar133

MotherGooz said:


> I’m using it primarily for music but when I do a game sometime, it sounds way better.
> 
> when I connect the Q5S to my phone the light indicator indicates what quality it’s playing. So I can set on pc maximum quality, it wil light up yellow even if I’m playing 128kbps mp3. The pc is doing the audio converting not the Fiio. I’m just wondering how the heck you get the same results on pc as I get on my music player.


When i use my unit as a dac, i use sonarworks ref 4. Its basically equalizer for headphones (or speakers but another software altogether). It takes over the windows system as the output device. So even amazon hd, tidal, your music player or games would route to sonarworks which in turn would output to the q5s. It works in both asio and wasapi. I just leave it standard wasapi as i have no idea what gain i would have with asio. Anyway it controls output at max bitrate


----------



## gigglebug

rar133 said:


> From my understanding so far,, equalizer is only applicable through BT and that also only with aptx and not ldac or hwa.
> For your pc, if you are using headphones, trial sonarworks ref 4 for headphones. Chexk their website if your cans are listed. If you want to equalize your iems, maybe equalizer APO for windows
> Sorry edit. Just saw you tried equalizer APO. Maybe reduce the preamp to avoid clipping?



I think you may be spot on with the clipping. I started at the beginning but this time downloaded a different gui which has the option to automatically prevent clipping, which I just checked for the sake of it really, and so far no audio problems so hopefully sorted. The level meter does indicate when the automatic clipping is in use and it is definitely triggering on the few tracks that I was having problems with. This really is a case of me learning as I go but I am enjoying the process.


----------



## FiiO

MotherGooz said:


> maybe @FiiO got any tips?
> How does this work for the Fiio K5 Pro then? Questions, Questions, Questions...
> 
> There is not a greater feeling in the World to listening to DSD, and see that light turn green...


Hi,

When using the K5 Pro in the computer, you could switch the output mode to DS, ASIO, Wassapi in the software. When choosing DS mode, the output sampling rate will follow the one you choose in the computer. When using ASIO or Wassapi, the output sampling will remain the same as the music file's.
And if you would like to play DSD file in the computer, you could try the foobar software for help and refer to this thread: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42714

Best regards


----------



## MotherGooz (May 5, 2020)

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> 
> When using the K5 Pro in the computer, you could switch the output mode to DS, ASIO, Wassapi in the software. When choosing DS mode, the output sampling rate will follow the one you choose in the computer. When using ASIO or Wassapi, the output sampling will remain the same as the music file's.
> And if you would like to play DSD file in the computer, you could try the foobar software for help and refer to this thread: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42714
> ...



Thank you for the information! When you go to the link on Step 5 when it says to choose ASIO: foo_dsd_asio, that one would not work with me, no audio. In my case i needed to select DSD: ASIO: foo_dsd_asio, and now i got the satisfying green light (and it sounds way better imo)

I also ordered the Ablet HiFI Cable should come in on saterday. Very excited if im going to notice the extra power


----------



## rar133

@FiiO when i set charge to off on the app, does that use power through the USB??? Or relying purely on battery?? Connected as dac and using 3.5 to powrr headphones


----------



## MotherGooz

And turns yellow with 24bit flac. I’m happy! To my ears it now sounds so much better. It sounded so empty, like a tin can. Now it’s so frigging amazing and knowing again why I fel in love with those Senneheiser HD650’s


----------



## FiiO

rar133 said:


> @FiiO when i set charge to off on the app, does that use power through the USB??? Or relying purely on battery?? Connected as dac and using 3.5 to powrr headphones


Hi,

Only the battery is supplied to the device when charge option is set to off.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*Grab one from FiiO Aliexpress store: 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000030379955.html*


----------



## FiiO




----------



## MotherGooz

@FiiO The product shots are amazing. The photos with the women are not very convincing 

been listening to my new balanced cable for the Sennheiser HD650 and the power gain is just what I needed, it’s perfect now! For some reason Low Gain does is better for me, in volume and audio quality. No need now for the K5 Pro


----------



## gigglebug

MotherGooz said:


> @FiiO The product shots are amazing. The photos with the women are not very convincing



Have you not popped to a bar just to sit there gazing lovingly at your Q5s then??


----------



## punkedrock (May 9, 2020)

Noob here, what kind of EQ should would I want with the fiio q5s and a hd660s using the 4.4mm balanced cable?

Also how much of a noticeable difference am I going to notice upgrading from apple music sbc towards flac subscription on a dedicated dac such as the m11.


----------



## Hinomotocho

punkedrock said:


> Noob here, what kind of EQ should would I want with the fiio q5s and a hd660s using the 4.4mm balanced cable?
> 
> Also how much of a noticeable difference am I going to notice upgrading from apple music sbc towards flac subscription on a dedicated dac such as the m11.


My opinion is if you have a decent level of gear it will give you a better result if you are feeding it with a good quality source so a lossless format like flac would be a better option - can you perhaps do a trial? Some people seem to not hear the difference but it is worth a try if you are here for a better audio experience. 
I'm not sure what your first question is about.


----------



## punkedrock

Hinomotocho said:


> My opinion is if you have a decent level of gear it will give you a better result if you are feeding it with a good quality source so a lossless format like flac would be a better option - can you perhaps do a trial? Some people seem to not hear the difference but it is worth a try if you are here for a better audio experience.
> I'm not sure what your first question is about.


Well the q5s through the bluetooth app on an iPhone you can change the eq quite a bit... and I have no frame of reference for how to EQ a headphone so any links or anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hinomotocho

punkedrock said:


> Well the q5s through the bluetooth app on an iPhone you can change the eq quite a bit... and I have no frame of reference for how to EQ a headphone so any links or anything would be greatly appreciated.


I don't use equaliser, hopefully someone else may be able to help you with that.


----------



## tracyca

I Love my fiio Q5s, it sound fantastic with all my IEM. Campfire Solaris, Andromeda, AKG3003i, ie800s, Dita truth.


----------



## Hinomotocho

gigglebug said:


> Have you not popped to a bar just to sit there gazing lovingly at your Q5s then??


I looked at the photos again and I think the story is that they met in a bar, Q5s bought that girl a drink in a metal cup, they hooked up (well she hooked up her iems to the Q5s), Q5s brought much listening pleasure to the girl and they lived happily ever after - or until a newer model is released.


----------



## Julius Decimus

punkedrock said:


> Well the q5s through the bluetooth app on an iPhone you can change the eq quite a bit... and I have no frame of reference for how to EQ a headphone so any links or anything would be greatly appreciated.



This topic is alright: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ost-ideal-sound-for-non-professionals.796791/

This is shorter: https://www.ziyadnazem.com/post/956431457/the-perfect-eq-settings-unmasking-the-eq


----------



## raif71

Hinomotocho said:


> I looked at the photos again and I think the story is that they met in a bar, Q5s bought that girl a drink in a metal cup, they hooked up (well she hooked up her iems to the Q5s), Q5s brought much listening pleasure to the girl and they lived happily ever after - or until a newer model is released.


What you don't see is that the girl brought a third entitiy...the one with a bluetooth otherwise there won't be any music


----------



## kutulu32

gigglebug said:


> I’ll be interested to hear your experience of it then once you have had a bit of time with it.


I got the cable. My first reaction is that the sound is a little brighter. It sounds very  good indeed. I also spotted a difference in bass. My previous cable was hd650 original cable with a sennheiser cable adaptor. 
Ill try to compare it with the original hd 600 cable also.


----------



## Cevisi

kutulu32 said:


> I got the cable. My first reaction is that the sound is a little brighter. It sounds very  good indeed. I also spotted a difference in bass. My previous cable was hd650 original cable with a sennheiser cable adaptor.
> Ill try to compare it with the original hd 600 cable also.


Is it a spc or silver cable ?


----------



## kutulu32 (May 15, 2020)

Cevisi said:


> Is it a spc or silver cable ?


i dont know from outside it is plastic edit
in the description it is written "This cable is made with a silver plated cable" A comparison with some adaptors i have


----------



## Marco Angel

Hi everyone
Im reconsidering this Q5s to upgrade (if there is any) to my ES100, since i only use a pair of Shure se846 im looking for even better clarity and definition in the sound, have any of you have them both to compare and tell me if its woth the upgrade?

And also i eq in the 32hz (+4dB) and i can use this settings in every device i connect my es100 (pc, s9+, tab s6) and the sound will be always equalized. Does the q5s have a similar eq?

Having used the Fiio A5 and A3 bass boost, i dont consider it since its more like a mid-bass bost and my se846 are perfect by adding just some rummble in the deepest notes


----------



## Cevisi (May 15, 2020)

Marco Angel said:


> Hi everyone
> Im reconsidering this Q5s to upgrade (if there is any) to my ES100, since i only use a pair of Shure se846 im looking for even better clarity and definition in the sound, have any of you have them both to compare and tell me if its woth the upgrade?
> 
> And also i eq in the 32hz (+4dB) and i can use this settings in every device i connect my es100 (pc, s9+, tab s6) and the sound will be always equalized. Does the q5s have a similar eq?
> ...


If you want to eq somthing stay away from the q5s

Wired the eq just work for the fiio player

On ldac it dont work at all

Pure soundwise it is better then the es 100 but the eq is unbeatable

You could wait for qudelix 5k its the same guy who made the es100 and it will have a better eq then the es 100. But i doubt it will sound cleaner then the q5s the hardware is purley superior then the es100 or qudelix


----------



## Marco Angel

Cevisi said:


> If you want to eq somthing stay away from the q5s
> 
> Wired the eq just work for the fiio player
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, i really want the EQ function so the Q5s is a no for me, even when it really seems like a proper portable dac/amp, just lacks some convenient features to appeal like the ES100

Im also following the Qudelix page for any update, it seems the natural upgrade to the ES100 so im also waiting for it =D


----------



## Cevisi

kutulu32 said:


> i dont know from outside it is plastic edit
> in the description it is written "This cable is made with a silver plated cable" A comparison with some adaptors i have




yes looks like a silver platet cable they bright things up compared to pure copper. (for some, others don´t hear any diffrence


----------



## rar133

Marco Angel said:


> Hi everyone
> Im reconsidering this Q5s to upgrade (if there is any) to my ES100, since i only use a pair of Shure se846 im looking for even better clarity and definition in the sound, have any of you have them both to compare and tell me if its woth the upgrade?
> 
> And also i eq in the 32hz (+4dB) and i can use this settings in every device i connect my es100 (pc, s9+, tab s6) and the sound will be always equalized. Does the q5s have a similar eq?
> ...



I use mine with a pair of shure se425.
The bass boost will up the 32hz by 4db but lower high frequency similarly.
For my iems it gives that much needed boost it lacks.
I won't get into the super analytical description of the sound (im a casual listener) but here are the few things for and against.
Pro
-It's powerful enough if you want headphones in the future. it's basically futureproof
- Multiple connection points.
- nice bass boost (different curves than a5 andd a3)
- handles most playback formats
- Can eq through BT playback on aptx

cons
- a lot bulkier than the es100
- not the best battery life
- fiio app is not the best

if you're only thinking of using with iems, maybe the btr3k or btr5 from fiio would be better and less bulky


----------



## hkpants

The Q5s has intrigued me for a while as a portable DAC/Amp option. How is the portability of this device? Does it fit in pockets? Is it heavy?


----------



## rar133

hkpants said:


> The Q5s has intrigued me for a while as a portable DAC/Amp option. How is the portability of this device? Does it fit in pockets? Is it heavy?



think of it as a chunkier iphone 4, like 2 iphone 4s stacked together. it is light enough though. it's portable depending on your use case. if you stack to a phone and use cables, it is chunky.
the bt is unstable if you store it and your phone in different pockets.
if on a commute and you have a bag or large pockets in a jacket, it should be fine.

my 'portable' use case is actually moving my dac/amp from when i'm at home or my gf's place or work. think of it as a portable desk dac lol

if you really really need portable, and can sacrifice power (depending what you intend to power) maybe a btr5 could also work.

for me i need to power headphones, so i need the power.


----------



## hkpants

rar133 said:


> think of it as a chunkier iphone 4, like 2 iphone 4s stacked together. it is light enough though. it's portable depending on your use case. if you stack to a phone and use cables, it is chunky.
> the bt is unstable if you store it and your phone in different pockets.
> if on a commute and you have a bag or large pockets in a jacket, it should be fine.
> 
> ...



I do have an ES100, so my interest in the Q5s is t as an upgrade/replacement. I mostly use IEMs, but I'm thinking about adding a headphone to my collection, so I'm looking to acquire a portable DAC/amp that would also power headphones. I would use it as a wired DAC/Amp (to my laptop) at work and as a Bluetooth DAC/Amp via my phone when I'm on the go (coffee shop, etc.) with the Q5s in my pocket or a shoulder bag that I carry around. Since I do plan on using the Bluetooth, is the connectivity issue you mention something that happens often? If I had my phone in my hand and the Q5s in my pocket or bag, would there be issues?


----------



## rar133 (May 16, 2020)

hkpants said:


> I do have an ES100, so my interest in the Q5s is t as an upgrade/replacement. I mostly use IEMs, but I'm thinking about adding a headphone to my collection, so I'm looking to acquire a portable DAC/amp that would also power headphones. I would use it as a wired DAC/Amp (to my laptop) at work and as a Bluetooth DAC/Amp via my phone when I'm on the go (coffee shop, etc.) with the Q5s in my pocket or a shoulder bag that I carry around. Since I do plan on using the Bluetooth, is the connectivity issue you mention something that happens often? If I had my phone in my hand and the Q5s in my pocket or bag, would there be issues?


for that use case it would be perfect. it would power most headphones you could throw at it.
listen, it's not perfect but not a disaster by any means. you're connection should be good enough. just make sure you don't bury it in your bag. anyway, i'm sure you'll always want a hand on it and use the volume wheel (so satisfying), so it'll never be far. honestly you can't go wrong with the q5s

Also it's good to know that then you set charge to off on the app, and even if you use a usb connection to your laptop, the device will use the battery. What i tend to do is every 3 days, i set charge off and drain it. 
That being said, if you plan of using with phone through bt regularly, it should be ok


----------



## Hinomotocho

The AM3D seems to be available in limited quantities. 

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33028203915.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## KopaneDePooj

"FiiO Control" app is now available in Google Play Store in an updated version. Originally it was posted in this thread by FiiO but at that time it was not in store. For those that installed 1.0 from here, maybe uninstall it and install the Play Store version to get future updates.


----------



## Cevisi

KopaneDePooj said:


> "FiiO Control" app is now available in Google Play Store in an updated version. Originally it was posted in this thread by FiiO but at that time it was not in store. For those that installed 1.0 from here, maybe uninstall it and install the Play Store version to get future updates.


Its out quite a while


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Oh well, I searched for it a few times in the past and it wasn't there.


----------



## punkedrock (May 25, 2020)

How do I update my q5s on windows 10 to the latest firmware? I try to navigate the instructions on the fiio website and I'm to scared I might brick it as it all appears to be quite possibly for the q5.
I'm on firmware 0.39 I think... so not sure if I even need to. I bought it in 2020 quite recently.


----------



## FiiO

punkedrock said:


> How do I update my q5s on windows 10 to the latest firmware? I try to navigate the instructions on the fiio website and I'm to scared I might brick it as it all appears to be quite possibly for the q5.
> I'm on firmware 0.39 I think... so not sure if I even need to. I bought it in 2020 quite recently.


Hi,

You could check the firmware version of your Q5s from FiiO control panel first. If it is already the latest version, you don't need to update again:






Best regards


----------



## punkedrock

My fiio q5s appears to keep deleting my equalizer settings that I have adjusted using my iPhone 8. How do I keep my settings or are they going to be kept until I look at them and then it resets? Kind of annoying because I would like to see them stay there.


----------



## ballog

punkedrock said:


> ..are they going to be kept until I look at them and then it resets? Kind of annoying because I would like to see them stay there.



Sounds like the Schrödinger's eq paradox


----------



## FiiO

punkedrock said:


> My fiio q5s appears to keep deleting my equalizer settings that I have adjusted using my iPhone 8. How do I keep my settings or are they going to be kept until I look at them and then it resets? Kind of annoying because I would like to see them stay there.


Hi,

Have you turned off the Bluetooth after swtiching the EQ in order to save the settings? Or turn off the Q5s directly after setting the EQ?

Best regards


----------



## punkedrock (May 28, 2020)

FiiO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you turned off the Bluetooth after swtiching the EQ in order to save the settings? Or turn off the Q5s directly after setting the EQ?
> 
> Best regards



I tried turning off the device and it didn't keep the equalizer settings. This is very disappointing. I think it might just be the graph that keeps resetting however.
I did check my devices firmware and I'm up to date on the latest even though I didn't actually have to install anything new since I bought it very recently.

Also on a more alarming note sometimes when I turn it on it won't play music until I turn it off and back on again through Bluetooth though it does establish a Bluetooth connection there is simply just no music.

EDIT: I turned off Bluetooth and it's kept my equalizer graph!


----------



## FiiO

Yes, after switching the EQ, you would need to turn off the Bluetooth instead of turning off the Q5s directly to save the settings.

Best regards


----------



## ballog (May 30, 2020)

@FiiO an MQA press release yesterday has announced that the Fiio M11 could now be updated for MQA support. It would be really cool if this update could also be extended to the Q5s. This would certainly increase the appeal of the Q5s given the ever increasing support for the audio format.


----------



## punkedrock

USB C to Micro USB Cable, CableCreation 6.6 ft Braided USB Type C to Micro B OTG Cable Hi-Speed 480Mbps, Compatible MacBook (Pro), Galaxy S8/S8+ &, LG V20, 2M/ Space Gray https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077GRZ68S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_NzN0EbEAGFFG3
Will this audio cable work with my FiiO Q5S to connect it to my Sony Walkman NW-ZX507?


----------



## FiiO

ballog said:


> @FiiO an MQA press release yesterday has announced that the Fiio M11 could now be updated for MQA support. It would be really cool if this update could also be extended to the Q5s. This would certainly increase the appeal of the Q5s given the ever increasing support for the audio format.


Hi,

We have reported your feedback to the engineer. The MQA support could not add for the Q5s. 
Firstly, we haven't started the development yet. And the development and certification are a particularly long process.Even if Q5s can support MQA, it's just render, not decoder (2X unfoldings).
The main control certification for players are different from the usb channel certification as well. We will try to support the MQA in our new DAC products in the future.

Best regards


----------



## John Massaria

I need help finding a  wire  Lightning-Micro USB cable  for FIIO q5s- mine is loose and was wondering if others had same issue and what they used to replace if any. I just ordered one  Lightning-Micro USB cable  from Hifime Audio b/c FIIO apparently doesn't sell that wire only is included in box when you buy Q5s new... help!


----------



## NJoyzAudio

John Massaria

Take a look at the DD Audio MFi05 line of cables.  They are sold on Amazon or go direct to the DD store on AliExpress.
They are purposely made for the FiiO devices, have a little more robust connectors and the cables are thicker in diameter and have a nice braided cloth covering

I posted this on a Head-Fi thread that was about Lightning to Micro USB cables, with lots of details of what I went through. I posted it so others would NOT have to make the mistakes I made.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mfi-lightning-to-micro-usb-cable.853496/post-15599834

Don't even bother with the cables made for iPhone and drone controllers, they don't work with the FiiO
And as mentioned in the thread, just because a cable works on the Q5 doesn't mean it will work with the Q5s.
Hope this information helps


----------



## John Massaria

That’s what I found with simply charging the FiioQ5s- it only charges with the Fiio charge wire????? Why??? But I do want to Thank you! I wonder if Fiio can explain why it’s proprietary mini usb To lightning and how to rectify it- or at least have a good solution or maybe just maybe sell the wire themselves to support people who made investments in fiio - hello FIIO? Are you there?


----------



## NJoyzAudio (Jun 11, 2020)

John Massaria said:


> That’s what I found with simply charging the FiioQ5s- it only charges with the Fiio charge wire????? Why??? But I do want to Thank you! I wonder if Fiio can explain why it’s proprietary mini usb To lightning and how to rectify it- or at least have a good solution or maybe just maybe sell the wire themselves to support people who made investments in fiio - hello FIIO? Are you there?


As mentioned in my post on the other thread, this really isn't a FiiO issue except that they don't sell the cable separately as spare parts.
Cable working with or not working with an Apple product is part of the Apple MFI certification process.
This one is more on Apple as it is FiiO as their (FiiO's) cable works on either the Q5 or Q5s (and have even used in on the X5iii when I owned one.)
Some have had success with other brands of cables and as I mentioned I was using a cable from Shure on my Q5 that does not Work on my Q5s and ended up selling that cable with my Q5 as there was not reason to keep it, since I moved on to the Q5s.
The DD Audio MFi05 cables work well, are less cost than the cable you noted above so I am using those and the stock FiiO cable and just chalking this up to experience but YMMV


----------



## John Massaria

NJoyzAudio said:


> As mentioned in my post on the other thread, this really isn't a FiiO issue except that they don't sell the cable separately as spare parts.
> Cable working with or not working with an Apple product is part of the Apple MFI certification process.
> This one is more on Apple as it is FiiO as their (FiiO's) cable works on either the Q5 or Q5s (and have even used in on the X5iii when I owned one.)
> Some have had success with other brands of cables and as I mentioned I was using a cable from Shure on my Q5 that does not Work on my Q5s and ended up selling that cable with my Q5 as there was not reason to keep it, since I moved on to the Q5s.
> The DD Audio MFi05 cables work well, are less cost than the cable you noted above so I am using those and the stock FiiO cable and just chalking this up to experience but YMMV


So to be clear it’s the apple chip certification that’s the issue not Fiio special usb mini problem? So why doesn’t any of my mini usb wires work to charge Fiio? Hummmm let me try some more wires. For now I ordered both wires the one u suggested and the one from Hifimediy


----------



## NJoyzAudio

John Massaria said:


> So to be clear it’s the apple chip certification that’s the issue not Fiio special usb mini problem? So why doesn’t any of my mini usb wires work to charge Fiio? Hummmm let me try some more wires. For now I ordered both wires the one u suggested and the one from Hifimediy


Are you familar with OTG cables?  Your not using one of those are you?  Those cables often do not pass charging and just Data.
Also in the FiiO Android and iOS app, there is the setting to turn off charging at the port (as again some people do not want their Phone's or Tablet's battery charging the Q5s.  By any chance could you have inadvertently changed that setting so that the port no longer will accept charging? 
Information for that was posted earlier in this forum (sorry I can't remember about when but there was a running post talking about the Q5s pulling power from people's phones and causing them to loose connections because the battery was being sucked dry.)
From what you have posted it could be these issues, or it could be a bad device.  No way for me to tell
Sorry I can't be or more assistance


----------



## NovaFlyer

John Massaria said:


> I need help finding a  wire  Lightning-Micro USB cable  for FIIO q5s- mine is loose and was wondering if others had same issue and what they used to replace if any. I just ordered one  Lightning-Micro USB cable  from Hifime Audio b/c FIIO apparently doesn't sell that wire only is included in box when you buy Q5s new... help!



Audio 46 in Times Square has what you're looking for - https://audio46.com.  I bought two of those connectors last year and they work great.  I took a quick look on their website and didn't see them, so I recommend giving them a call.


----------



## John Massaria

NovaFlyer said:


> Audio 46 in Times Square has what you're looking for - https://audio46.com.  I bought two of those connectors last year and they work great.  I took a quick look on their website and didn't see them, so I recommend giving them a call.


Excellent 
Thank you both will keep update


----------



## punkedrock

Okay so I bought a FiiO CL06: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DLQ2XYZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Does this cable transfer battery? I was hoping that it doesn't. I do own it and I don't think it does but my sony nw-zx507 walkman keeps dying suspiciously fast with it. (the walkman used a type c usb.)


----------



## punkedrock

Another battery related question: What's the recommended and maximum amps I can charge the Q5s via usb?


----------



## gigglebug (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't used my Q5s in bluetooth mode very often at all but I have never experienced any sort of problem when I have done. Tonight though it is struggling. The music only plays for a few seconds at a time before it cuts out for a split second then resumes again, it also appears to be playing everything a touch too fast as well. I've tried it with my laptop and phone on both Amazon Music and Tidal so it definitely appears to be a problem with the Q5s. Is there an obvious reason why this might be happening, apart from it being faulty of course! Plugged it back into usb mode and all is fine so only a problem with the bluetooth.


----------



## punkedrock

gigglebug said:


> I haven't used my Q5s in bluetooth mode very often at all but I have never experienced any sort of problem when I have done. Tonight though it is struggling. The music only plays for a few seconds at a time before it cuts out for a split second then resumes again, it also appears to be playing everything a touch too fast as well. I've tried it with my laptop and phone on both Amazon Music and Tidal so it definitely appears to be a problem with the Q5s. Is there an obvious reason why this might be happening, apart from it being faulty of course! Plugged it back into usb mode and all is fine so only a problem with the bluetooth.


Have you tried letting it charge back up and then turning it back on?


----------



## punkedrock

Okay, I just had to reset mine myself so try this:
Use a needle or small enough pin and you'll find a small hole on the side with the track forward/back and pause/play okay so find the hole and turn the Q5s on and stick a needle in the hole till you hear and feel a button being clicked. Hold that pin in there with the Q5s on until the bluetooth light turns off and turns back on and it should fix your device. Sometimes these guys just get a little buggy is all.


----------



## gigglebug

punkedrock said:


> Have you tried letting it charge back up and then turning it back on?



It very rarely has low battery as I only really use it in usb mode. I purposely turn the charge off once a week to drain it but that wasn’t the case this time.


----------



## gigglebug

punkedrock said:


> Okay, I just had to reset mine myself so try this:
> Use a needle or small enough pin and you'll find a small hole on the side with the track forward/back and pause/play okay so find the hole and turn the Q5s on and stick a needle in the hole till you hear and feel a button being clicked. Hold that pin in there with the Q5s on until the bluetooth light turns off and turns back on and it should fix your device. Sometimes these guys just get a little buggy is all.



I did think about a reset but ran out of time last night, I will try this later on today and see what happens. Hopefully it’ll do the trick.


----------



## punkedrock

gigglebug said:


> I did think about a reset but ran out of time last night, I will try this later on today and see what happens. Hopefully it’ll do the trick.


I’ve had to reset mine twice once when I accidentally disabled too many Bluetooth codecs and another time when I was saving equalizer settings and messed it up doing that it started playing songs and blinking out the audio however a reset worked like a charm both times.


----------



## gigglebug

punkedrock said:


> I’ve had to reset mine twice once when I accidentally disabled too many Bluetooth codecs and another time when I was saving equalizer settings and messed it up doing that it started playing songs and blinking out the audio however a reset worked like a charm both times.



Ah, good stuff. Hopefully that’ll sort it then. I’ll update this evening when I have had a chance to do it. I wonder if I confused it somehow so caused the problem myself? I was flicking between the same tracks on both Tidal and Amazon Music HD to see if I could tell if there was any discernible difference between the two and it would only let me flick away from Amazon once before it stopped outputting any audio even though it was showing that the tracks were still playing. I put it down to a problem with the service - so was rebooting the app each time - as oppose to any potential problem with the dac, maybe I was wrong?


----------



## punkedrock

gigglebug said:


> Ah, good stuff. Hopefully that’ll sort it then. I’ll update this evening when I have had a chance to do it. I wonder if I confused it somehow so caused the problem myself? I was flicking between the same tracks on both Tidal and Amazon Music HD to see if I could tell if there was any discernible difference between the two and it would only let me flick away from Amazon once before it stopped outputting any audio even though it was showing that the tracks were still playing. I put it down to a problem with the service - so was rebooting the app each time - as oppose to any potential problem with the dac, maybe I was wrong?


idk man this last time I was like yep dang I got a broken Q5s and next thing I know after the reset all was well again. Though yeah if your giving it different track pause/skip etc ques for signals it could get confused about that I suppose.


----------



## micgao

punkedrock said:


> Okay so I bought a FiiO CL06: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DLQ2XYZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Does this cable transfer battery? I was hoping that it doesn't. I do own it and I don't think it does but my sony nw-zx507 walkman keeps dying suspiciously fast with it. (the walkman used a type c usb.)



It's not supposed to back charge, but there is definitely power drain going on, even with OTG cables (happens on every device that I own). The workaround I found that works is to first turn on your DAP and the Q5s WITHOUT the cable plugged into either. Plug the cable into your DAP first, and then into the Q5s. That should stop the battery drain with OTG cables.

Hope that works for you


----------



## punkedrock

Not sure what's going on here but this website is selling the FiiO Q5s for just under $100, it's got to be a scam anyways here's the link:
https://www.simylor.com/and-dac-bluetooth-q5s-fiio-amplifier-dsd-capable-headphone


----------



## Cevisi

punkedrock said:


> Not sure what's going on here but this website is selling the FiiO Q5s for just under $100, it's got to be a scam anyways here's the link:
> https://www.simylor.com/and-dac-bluetooth-q5s-fiio-amplifier-dsd-capable-headphone


Don't buy it


----------



## gigglebug

punkedrock said:


> idk man this last time I was like yep dang I got a broken Q5s and next thing I know after the reset all was well again. Though yeah if your giving it different track pause/skip etc ques for signals it could get confused about that I suppose.



Yes a reset has cleared it up so all good now and thanks for that.


----------



## punkedrock

What's the most powerful amp and also what's the best sounding amp that works with the Q5s as far as using the screwdriver and connecting it to the DAP? I know there's a few amp options out there but I'm unsure of where and what they are.


----------



## Cevisi

punkedrock said:


> What's the most powerful amp and also what's the best sounding amp that works with the Q5s as far as using the screwdriver and connecting it to the DAP? I know there's a few amp options out there but I'm unsure of where and what they are.


AM3D


----------



## transmaster (Jun 14, 2020)

I have had my FiiO BTR5 for about 2 weeks. I cannot believe the sound emanating out of this little device. I am paired to my iPhone switching off between listening to my Shure SE-215's and the Etymōtic ER3SE's in ACC wireless for the first time.  I am listenIng to Philip Glass's spell binding lite opera Akhnaten. I don't know how to describe what I am hearing except to say I will never plug a set of ear phones into this iPhone ever again. Plugged the Ety's directly into the iPhone using the FiiO i1, the BTR5 sounds much better.



The BTR5 itself is a sold device It easily pairs with my iPhone XS Max, Siri functions as expected.  It's built in microphone is reported to me to sound very good in phone calls. Battery life is supposed to be about 9 hours, this seems to be about right. One strange thing about it. The Glass front and back are so smooth and friction free that if you set it down on anything smooth it will start to slide around on its own like it has an air cushion going so be very careful were you set it down. It comes with a pocket clip to snap it into, good thing.

This is the 3rd FiiO device I have purchased. First the FiiO E17K (E17) Alpen 2 Portable. Next thr FiiO i1 Portable DAC and Amplifier.  Very pleased with all of my FiiO purchases.


----------



## John Massaria (Jun 15, 2020)

Fiio said $20 for new wire - I thought they would cover a damaged part - live and learn FIIO poor customer service for warranty item. Less than one month old. I did buy both usb micro wires that were mentioned in thread and both connect better than FIIOs oem wire. The black braided one I got from hifimediy is vastly better sounding than amazon and better than stock oem from FIIO. The one from amazon is better looking and is better than stock and half the price of hifimediy micro usb to lightning... I can post pic if ppl ask me - thanks again


----------



## showme99

punkedrock said:


> What's the most powerful amp and also what's the best sounding amp that works with the Q5s as far as using the screwdriver and connecting it to the DAP? I know there's a few amp options out there but I'm unsure of where and what they are.


AM5 is the most powerful amp module. "Best sounding" is subjective, and will vary from person to person. However, many people speak very highly of the AM3D.


----------



## punkedrock

How do I use the highest possible codecs via USB from my laptop? Or does it just default to the highest? It shows a blue light, and it sounds quite good.
I'm trying to get the best sound streaming Tidal through my laptop.


----------



## Cevisi (Jun 17, 2020)

showme99 said:


> AM5 is the most powerful amp module. "Best sounding" is subjective, and will vary from person to person. However, many people speak very highly of the AM3D.


Thats not true am3d delivers more power thru balanced then the am5

Am3d 60mw into 300 ohm

Am5 55mw into 300 ohm


----------



## Cevisi

punkedrock said:


> How do I use the highest possible codecs via USB from my laptop? Or does it just default to the highest? It shows a blue light, and it sounds quite good.
> I'm trying to get the best sound streaming Tidal through my laptop.


Thru usb it should change from alone. It should show another color when playing master quality on tidal


----------



## gigglebug

Cevisi said:


> Thru usb it should change from alone. It should show another color when playing master quality on tidal



It does for me, Blue for Hifi and Yellow for Master. Used in Exclusive Mode anyhow, I’ve not tried it any other way. Amazon Music HD would only show yellow on the Q5s regardless of track quality or it’s own Exclusive Mode setting leading me to believe it was always being sampled before it reached the dac.


----------



## gigglebug

punkedrock said:


> How do I use the highest possible codecs via USB from my laptop? Or does it just default to the highest? It shows a blue light, and it sounds quite good.
> I'm trying to get the best sound streaming Tidal through my laptop.



This might be a long shot and you may already be aware of all of this but have you been in the settings and made sure that in the Streaming section the option to change from System Controlled to the Fiio has been made under the Sound Output section? It's just that I have been listening to mine this evening and only just realised that it has reverted back to System Controlled for some reason which meant that the Master tracks would still show a blue light on the Fiio as oppose to a yellow light. Obviously the Use Exclusive Mode tab will need to be checked as well under the More Settings pop up.


----------



## punkedrock

gigglebug said:


> This might be a long shot and you may already be aware of all of this but have you been in the settings and made sure that in the Streaming section the option to change from System Controlled to the Fiio has been made under the Sound Output section? It's just that I have been listening to mine this evening and only just realised that it has reverted back to System Controlled for some reason which meant that the Master tracks would still show a blue light on the Fiio as oppose to a yellow light. Obviously the Use Exclusive Mode tab will need to be checked as well under the More Settings pop up.


I'm using Tidal and can't quite find the setting to toggle that your mentioning.


----------



## gigglebug (Jun 19, 2020)

punkedrock said:


> I'm using Tidal and can't quite find the setting to toggle that your mentioning.



Settings;






Streaming;





Sound Output;





More Settings;





Exclusive Mode;





Hope the above sorts it for you. The third picture down is where it reverted back to System Controlled (it doesn’t show as an option at the moment though) and presumably at this point the audio was passing through the laptop’s sound card rather than being passed straight to the Fiio to process it so would only show a blue light regardless of the tracks quality.


----------



## showme99

Cevisi said:


> Thats not true am3d delivers more power thru balanced then the am5
> 
> Am3d 60mw into 300 ohm
> 
> Am5 55mw into 300 ohm


Depends on which impedance you're referencing. At 16 ohms:

AM5:  800 mW
AM3D:  530 mW

Obviously, this impedance is in IEM territory, and I don't know of many IEMs that would need this much juice. Maybe planar IEMs like the Audeze iSine 10/20 or LCD i3/i4?


----------



## noaid

I found one problem with playing DSD from foobar in Windows 10 and Fiio driver v 4.47.0 (latest one). I have BTR5 (max DSD256) and Q5s (max DSD512).
Problem appears on 2 different windows systems and both Fiio devices.
And it is - *highest rate DSD files cannot be played on both devices (DSD256/DSD512) in Windows. The same files can be played in Android/UAPP. So I think it is some problem with Fiio USB driver.*
DSD64-128 for BTR5 and DSD64-256 for Q5s is playing well.

Is anybody else who has the same problem?
@FiiO  will you please help me with this problem?


----------



## DSpezzia

DSpezzia said:


> It does it with other cables as well. I just tried it. Don't have another android device to test. Disable usb audio routing is unchecked in dev options



I finally found out what was causing the phone interference noise on the Q5s after getting fed up and trying everything i could think of. I even went and put ferrite chokes on everything to try and nullify interference. 

Its the AM3D THX amp module. When i connect the AM3E back up to the Q5s the noise is no longer there. I have tried the module on a different Q5s just to make sure that it was the amp module and not the Q5s itself. 

Fiio is there anything that can be done for this noise now that i know its the module? I could just use the AM3E but i prefer the sound signature of the AM3D.

Thank you (And anyone else on this forum who might have an idea of what to do)


----------



## kalsonc

Currently have a btr5 as my portable setup (rme adi-2 at home)

I rotate between Solaris 2020 and u12t - anyone have experience with these iem on q5s? How well does the bass boost perform?

Overall sound and volume is great on the btr5 but a bit lacking on bass impact 

Or would I be better off with a ifi xcan?


----------



## Cevisi

kalsonc said:


> Currently have a btr5 as my portable setup (rme adi-2 at home)
> 
> I rotate between Solaris 2020 and u12t - anyone have experience with these iem on q5s? How well does the bass boost perform?
> 
> ...


The q5s with am3d modul delivers a really nice bass impact and body

Better then my rme on some gear and it has a bass boost knob

The am3e has less bass


----------



## kalsonc (Jun 26, 2020)

just an update for everyone

returned my btr5 and got a q5s today
i tested it vs the xcan at the shop today with my solaris 2020

both xcan and q5s does have a noticeable hiss - more on the xcan than q5s (btr5 was dead silent)

bass function on both xcan and q5s are great - can't say for certain one gives more 'impact' than the other
ultimately i chose the q5s due to less 'hiss' than the xcan and since the bass boost was almost identical so the addition of ldac is worth it more for me on the q5s

can't say for certain if the extra cost from btr5 to q5s is worth it per say due to hiss - the extra bass is great (while not a whole lot vs on my rme adi-2 but thats expected and shouldn't really be compared)

if i had more time testing the q5s / xcan - would i have exchanged the btr5? probably not.

will test some more when i receive my u12t back from my friend who i lent it to and see if more 'burn in' would change anything but highly doubt it


----------



## Adnan Firoze

On the fence between Q5s and Chord Mojo. Opinions, guys?


----------



## Erispedia

Can anyone tell me the q-factor or bandwidth used in Q5s built in EQ? It is kinda hard to use the EQ when I couldn’t figure out how wide the range of each slider affecting the frequency.


----------



## FiiO

Erispedia said:


> Can anyone tell me the q-factor or bandwidth used in Q5s built in EQ? It is kinda hard to use the EQ when I couldn’t figure out how wide the range of each slider affecting the frequency.


Dear user,

You may read the number in the red mark to see if it helps:





Best regards


----------



## Erispedia

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> You may read the number in the red mark to see if it helps:
> 
> ...



Isn’t that gain? The number to determine how loud the EQ will affect each frequency. What I mean is the q factor; the number that decide how wide is the range of affected frequency. For instance, if I lift the 10000Hz slider at 1.3dB will it also give noticeable change at 5000Hz and 15000Hz?



Spoiler: Q factor


----------



## noaid

noaid said:


> I found one problem with playing DSD from foobar in Windows 10 and Fiio driver v 4.47.0 (latest one). I have BTR5 (max DSD256) and Q5s (max DSD512).
> Problem appears on 2 different windows systems and both Fiio devices.
> And it is - *highest rate DSD files cannot be played on both devices (DSD256/DSD512) in Windows. The same files can be played in Android/UAPP. So I think it is some problem with Fiio USB driver.*
> DSD64-128 for BTR5 and DSD64-256 for Q5s is playing well.
> ...


I found out what is the reason. And learned some more things as a result.
Foobar SACD plugin does not send Navive DSD anymore from version 0.9.7. This was a big surprise and disapointment for me. Rolling back to several years old version is not for me because author already did some big change in SACD tagging and I would have to retag all my isos.
Foobar outputs only DSD over PCM now and device max PCM sample rate is not high enough for DSD512. Max DoP rate depends logically on PCM max rate. That's clear.
Problem is in Foobar SACD plugin and some other player (don't remember which one) only, other players may output Native DSD via ASIO.


----------



## Cevisi (Jun 30, 2020)

Erispedia said:


> Isn’t that gain? The number to determine how loud the EQ will affect each frequency. What I mean is the q factor; the number that decide how wide is the range of affected frequency. For instance, if I lift the 10000Hz slider at 1.3dB will it also give noticeable change at 5000Hz and 15000Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Q factor


Q factor only exist in parametic equalizers. The fiio one is a graphical

And there is no portable device with paramatic eq at the moment


----------



## Erispedia (Jun 30, 2020)

Cevisi said:


> Q factor only exist in parametic equalizers. The fiio one is a graphical
> 
> And there is no portable device with paramatic eq at the moment



I think every eq has q factor. It is just the matter of adjustable or not. btw ES100 has built in graphic EQ with two alternatives selectable q factor.

Edit: 
I just want to know the q factor specification, not really asking Fiio to put adjustable Q factor to Q5s.


----------



## Cevisi

Erispedia said:


> I think every eq has q factor. It is just the matter of adjustable or not. btw ES100 has built in graphic EQ with two alternatives selectable q factor.
> 
> Edit:
> I just want to know the q factor specification, not really asking Fiio to put adjustable Q factor to Q5s.


On the es 100 you can choose q factor 0.7 or 1.4 and that aplies to all frequencys. Its not like an parametic eq where you can set it independently for every frequency itself


----------



## FiiO

noaid said:


> I found out what is the reason. And learned some more things as a result.
> Foobar SACD plugin does not send Navive DSD anymore from version 0.9.7. This was a big surprise and disapointment for me. Rolling back to several years old version is not for me because author already did some big change in SACD tagging and I would have to retag all my isos.
> Foobar outputs only DSD over PCM now and device max PCM sample rate is not high enough for DSD512. Max DoP rate depends logically on PCM max rate. That's clear.
> Problem is in Foobar SACD plugin and some other player (don't remember which one) only, other players may output Native DSD via ASIO.


Thanks for the feedback.  

Best regards


----------



## AboveNBeyond

Holy hell, just install Neutron player app, equalizer features in it will give you a god like possibilities over sound.


----------



## Erispedia

Cevisi said:


> On the es 100 you can choose q factor 0.7 or 1.4 and that aplies to all frequencys. Its not like an parametic eq where you can set it independently for every frequency itself



Yes, that was I mean. A graphic EQ always has q factor that applies to all frequencies. Because that will determine how the EQ will behave. And I want to know the q factor used in Q5s built in EQ. What I’m asking for is just like any other parameters on Q5s. Like how much is the output impedance? How much is the power? How much is the bass boost? And so on. Except the info about q factor has not yet provided in Q5s spec sheet.


----------



## Cevisi

Erispedia said:


> Yes, that was I mean. A graphic EQ always has q factor that applies to all frequencies. Because that will determine how the EQ will behave. And I want to know the q factor used in Q5s built in EQ. What I’m asking for is just like any other parameters on Q5s. Like how much is the output impedance? How much is the power? How much is the bass boost? And so on. Except the info about q factor has not yet provided in Q5s spec sheet.


I would say its the standart 1.4 Q that most graphic eq work with


----------



## FiiO

Erispedia said:


> I think every eq has q factor. It is just the matter of adjustable or not. btw ES100 has built in graphic EQ with two alternatives selectable q factor.
> 
> Edit:
> I just want to know the q factor specification, not really asking Fiio to put adjustable Q factor to Q5s.


Dear user,

We have confirmed with the engineer that the Q factor for Q5s is 0.7.

Best regards


----------



## smallcaps

Does the Q5s' 4.4mm Pentagon support true line out? Want to use it as a dac to output to 2x 3-pin XLR into an amp.


----------



## Erispedia

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> We have confirmed with the engineer that the Q factor for Q5s is 0.7.
> 
> Best regards



Thank you. That info is really helpful, at lest for me.


----------



## FiiO

smallcaps said:


> Does the Q5s' 4.4mm Pentagon support true line out? Want to use it as a dac to output to 2x 3-pin XLR into an amp.


Dear user,

The 4.4mm port of the Q5s is headphone out instead of lineout.

Best regards


----------



## Xenderos

I thinking about Fiio Q5s as USB-PC / BT-mobile source for my CA Andromede but I am worried about hissing. Is there any AMP module for Q5s that doesn't hiss with Andro?


----------



## FiiO

Xenderos said:


> I thinking about Fiio Q5s as USB-PC / BT-mobile source for my CA Andromede but I am worried about hissing. Is there any AMP module for Q5s that doesn't hiss with Andro?


Dear user,

We haven't got similar feedback of hissing for the Q5s. Or you could have a try in the local store first?

Best regards


----------



## Xenderos

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> We haven't got similar feedback of hissing for the Q5s. Or you could have a try in the local store first?
> 
> Best regards



Definitely I will try to listen Q5s in the local shop if I find it somewhere, then I will prepare a small review about its performance with CA Andromeda.

Andromeda IEMs are very sensitive and I think this is a potential cause of hissing.


----------



## tracyca

I have the q5s and thx amp module and Andromeda’s and it’s sound fine.


----------



## showme99

Looks like they're back in stock:


FiiO said:


> FiiO AM3D is now available in Amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W7R2Y59?ref=myi_title_dp
> 
> Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Q5s(THX-AAA AM3D) in Aliexpress:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000415981973.html


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey, I'm having problems with phone battery drain lately... I never had such problems in the past.
I suspect it started after I received the Android 10 update some months ago, but I'm not sure.
I use a Galaxy A50 connected with the FiiO CL06 cable to the Q5s.
I tried setting "Charge OFF" in the FiiO app, starting both my phone and the Q5s without cable connected and connecting afterwards, first the cable to the phone and then to the Q5s. In any case the phone battery drains heavily... listened to one album this morning so maybe an hour and a few minutes - the phone battery went from 50% to 15%... 
Tried also a pin-reset on the Q5s. Nothing helps 
Do you guys have such problems with Galaxy phones and Android 10?


----------



## pstickne

Sonic Defender said:


> Dude, the Q5 has no interface, you can't run anything on it, it is a hardware device. How would you install and interact with an equalizer through the Q5? I have no idea what you mean. It is not a DAP. Are you suggesting that built into the Q5 would be an equalizer that is exposed to the different possibly sources? I am not saying that is impossible (maybe it is) but it is certainly not common for such a device and I don't think that FiiO suggests the Q5 has this ability. And it is not a DAP at all, it is a hardware amp/DAC and it relies on a properly featured source.
> 
> I realise that the ES100 has built in hardware equalization ability, but the Q5 does not and I would personally prefer the flexibility of a software based eq, but I guess if people want this, perhaps it is a feature that FiiO will put into a future product. Sorry for misunderstanding your intent, my bad.
> 
> I do realize that the way the EQ is implemented in the ES100 allows for a great deal of flexibility so that kind of renders my point moot. Maybe I will become a fan of built in hardware equalizers.


You realize ES100 also has “no interface” yet supports this request just fine..?


----------



## Sonic Defender

pstickne said:


> You realize ES100 also has “no interface” yet supports this request just fine..?


I do.


----------



## pstickne (Aug 5, 2020)

Sonic Defender said:


> I do.


Good.

Anyway, in mid-2020 the Q5s + “FiiO Control” App (iOS 13.5.2, FiiO Control 1.0.3) is able to connect and allows adjusting the EQ on the device itself.

HOWEVER, the EQ state (on/off or map selection) and custom map settings (of which there can only be one) are NOT RETAINED when the Q5s is powered off making it a largely WORTHLESS implementation.

50/100 for an attempt. Maybe hire someone from EarStudio to fix/polish the delivery.


----------



## FLN Luco (Aug 6, 2020)

*Audio Science Review - Fiio Q5s *_[link] _**


----------



## Sonic Defender

Would be curious to see FiiO's response to that technological review.


----------



## Cevisi

My ear didn't lie to me but the q5s is really good with bluetooth


----------



## tracyca

In my opinion the Q5s is outstanding dac/amp.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Well, it certainly does sound good, subjectively speaking, but based on those measurements technically there are clearly some significant issues. You can have engineering issues that do not rise to audibility that nonetheless should not happen. There are devices that cost hundreds less than the Q5s/AM3D combination that have measured better. That does not always mean they will sound better, but really something that measures well is not very likely to sound poor.


----------



## pstickne (Aug 6, 2020)

Sonic Defender said:


> There are devices that cost hundreds less than the Q5s/AM3D combination that have measured better. That does not always mean they will sound better, but really something that measures well is not very likely to sound poor.


How dare you state facts questioning a purchased product! 

(The nicest thing of the Q5s over some competitors is the hefty case and volume knob, which is MY reason for using it.. battery? nope. power? nope. features/usable EQ? definitely nope. sound? unless you can blind AB ..)


----------



## KopaneDePooj

FLN Luco said:


> *Audio Science Review - Fiio Q5s *_[link] _**





Sonic Defender said:


> Would be curious to see FiiO's response to that technological review.



I too think @FiiO should respond to this.
The fact that it sounds "good" is certainly subjective, measurements don't lie and it is sad and frustrating to know that you paid for a shiny polished tin can that is apparently rotten on the inside... I don't know at what volume or in what conditions that distortion is audible but that doesn't matter. The product should measure the same as others in the same price category. So what happened?


----------



## Sonic Defender

KopaneDePooj said:


> @FiiO ... I don't know at what volume or in what conditions that distortion is audible but that doesn't matter. The product should measure the same as others in the same price category. So what happened?


Indeed, we all would like to know that.


----------



## Cevisi

Of course they measure the volume that measures the best.


----------



## raif71

Cevisi said:


> Of course they measure the volume that measures the best.


That speak volumes


----------



## John Massaria

I am wondering if they had the latest updated flashed version? There is no way this thing sounds anything but steller for the price... it crushed my old OPPO HA2SE and the Monoprice Portable THX when I tried some 10 plus of my different headphones with it-  I immediately flashed the unit to new software - wonder if they did


----------



## rar133

Sonic Defender said:


> Well, it certainly does sound good, subjectively speaking, but based on those measurements technically there are clearly some significant issues. You can have engineering issues that do not rise to audibility that nonetheless should not happen. There are devices that cost hundreds less than the Q5s/AM3D combination that have measured better. That does not always mean they will sound better, but really something that measures well is not very likely to sound poor.



This i always wanted to find out.... Since it took forever for asr to give those measurements, a lot of people have this unit (plus today 183pages on headfi).... 
So far, most if not all the complaints here have been around the BT and app or power drain on phones or eq, but rarely on what the device produced. Personally ive had it for a few months now and never had any issues with distortion or anything technical. 

Now to see how many folks will find issues now that they have  read those graphs and how it is a piece of trash, oh how i wasted my money blah blah blah...


----------



## Sonic Defender

John Massaria said:


> I am wondering if they had the latest updated flashed version? There is no way this thing sounds anything but steller for the price... it crushed my old OPPO HA2SE and the Monoprice Portable THX when I tried some 10 plus of my different headphones with it-  I immediately flashed the unit to new software - wonder if they did


I don't think software has anything to do with the measurements. But I doubt that it was the most recent version. Also a real shame that FiiO hasn't responded here, or over at ASR. I know companies think being silent is better, maybe in China it is, but certainly in the West when companies just go silent on big issues it looks bad. My guess is their engineers are trying to discover what went wrong.


----------



## Sonic Defender

rar133 said:


> ...
> Now to see how many folks will find issues now that they have  read those graphs and how it is a piece of trash, oh how i wasted my money blah blah blah...


I expect that you're right. As I said, I was generally very pleased with the sound quality. I am shocked by how poor the AM3D module measured. That for me was an eye opener as I thought the sound was quite good. Saying that, despite sounding good, there is no reason that such engineering mistakes should happen and FiiO simply must address this. Schiit was called out by ASR over their crappy measuring devices and now Schiit is on a roll releasing affordable products that also measure very well. It is FiiO's turn to turn this around.


----------



## Facta (Aug 18, 2020)

Question. Can I send Sony A25 DAP's headphone out signal into 3.5mm Line In of FiiO Q5S and connect 4.4mm balanced headphones into FiiO's 4.4mm BO?


----------



## raif71

Facta said:


> Question. Can I send Sony A25 DAP's headphone out signal into 3.5mm Line In of FiiO Q5S and connect 4.4mm balanced headphones into FiiO's 4.4mm BO?


I don't see why not, all the best trying


----------



## Facta

?


----------



## Bacci

Sonic Defender said:


> I expect that you're right. As I said, I was generally very pleased with the sound quality. I am shocked by how poor the AM3D module measured. That for me was an eye opener as I thought the sound was quite good. Saying that, despite sounding good, there is no reason that such engineering mistakes should happen and FiiO simply must address this. Schiit was called out by ASR over their crappy measuring devices and now Schiit is on a roll releasing affordable products that also measure very well. It is FiiO's turn to turn this around.



At least NwAvGuy put his money where his mouth was and created the ODAC, which measures superb for its price (but sounds a bit clinical). This Amir guy has twice the attitude but half the intelligence of NwAvGuy. As an engineer in an unrelated field I don’t even trust his measurements TBH, he screwed up before with the Benchmark DAC.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Sep 2, 2020)

Bacci said:


> At least NwAvGuy put his money where his mouth was and created the ODAC, which measures superb for its price (but sounds a bit clinical). This Amir guy has twice the attitude but half the intelligence of NwAvGuy. As an engineer in an unrelated field I don’t even trust his measurements TBH, he screwed up before with the Benchmark DAC.


Agree to disagree, I think what Amir is doing, and getting better at is very important. You do notice that FiiO is not in the thread denying the findings and refuting them with evidence. There were likely some technical mistakes made and I would bet dollars to dimes that FiiO will not repeat those mistakes in future efforts. It is great that these issues came to light. Schiit also produced some pretty checkered engineering efforts that like the Q5s, still managed to sound good. Schiit responded very, very well and addressed some of the critiques that were levelled at them. Look at the Modius, quite a nice device at a great price. I fully expect FiiO will do the same and I have no doubt that FiiO has the knowledge and skills to recover from this.

I will have to look into your claim that Amir screwed up with the Benchmark DAC. While I can't be positive of this, I do think that I read posts where this was addressed and it turned out that the findings were valid. I may be wrong, so I will keep that in mind and next chance that I get I will look into this.


----------



## Julius Decimus

Very few folks will read or see the post about the measurements in here or in the Audio science site. When you look it that way....i dont expect someone digging into it and giving explanation (especially when to most of people the device sounds completely OK). But who knows.....


----------



## FLN Luco (Sep 3, 2020)

This video compares:
- *Topping D90*: DAC that focuses on *objective tests (measurements)*.
- *Schiit Bifrost*: DAC that, although it also has a good measurement, focuses on *subjective tests (listening test)*.

And my conclusion is: an equipment can have regular/good measurements and present an excellent sound, even superior to an equipment that has a perfect measurement.
_"A race car can have an excellent measurement in the dynamo, but that does't mean that this car will perform well on a race track"_


----------



## Sonic Defender

DACs just need to measure correctly, they do not have sound signatures unless they are engineered wrong by mistake, or worse, to intentionally have a sound signature. The ONLY job of a DAC is to accurately convert digital signals to analogue. That's it. The idea of engineering a DAC to have a sound signature is axiomatically incorrect. The only part of the audio chain that should really introduce colour/character is the headphone or speakers.


----------



## Bacci

Sonic Defender said:


> Agree to disagree, I think what Amir is doing, and getting better at is very important. You do notice that FiiO is not in the thread denying the findings and refuting them with evidence. There were likely some technical mistakes made and I would bet dollars to dimes that FiiO will not repeat those mistakes in future efforts. It is great that these issues came to light. Schiit also produced some pretty checkered engineering efforts that like the Q5s, still managed to sound good. Schiit responded very, very well and addressed some of the critiques that were levelled at them. Look at the Modius, quite a nice device at a great price. I fully expect FiiO will do the same and I have no doubt that FiiO has the knowledge and skills to recover from this.
> 
> I will have to look into your claim that Amir screwed up with the Benchmark DAC. While I can't be positive of this, I do think that I read posts where this was addressed and it turned out that the findings were valid. I may be wrong, so I will keep that in mind and next chance that I get I will look into this.



I'm a big fan of testing, but the one of the Q5s is sketchy. The device was tested with the DAC filter option set to super slow roll-off mode, which is not even the default it ships with. Then there are highly unusual dips in frequency response the tester could not be arsed to investigate with subsequent tests, despite having the equipment to do so.
Sorry, but that's just sloppy.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Bacci said:


> I'm a big fan of testing, but the one of the Q5s is sketchy. The device was tested with the DAC filter option set to super slow roll-off mode, which is not even the default it ships with. Then there are highly unusual dips in frequency response the tester could not be arsed to investigate with subsequent tests, despite having the equipment to do so.
> Sorry, but that's just sloppy.


The filters have virtually no effect on the measurements at all. The testing was the same as other devices in the same class were subjected to. Again, do you see FiiO here or anywhere on the Internet denying the results or publishing tests to refute the results? No you don't, and that is because the tests were proper and conducted correctly. This doesn't change the fact that the Q5s is still a great sounding device with many features, it just means that there were some engineering/design errors made that could be corrected.


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 16, 2020)

I currently use an ES100 with an old ibasso d6 (ad797 op amp) for my pro 900's when working in my house away from my desk. I'm looking at the q5s or the xdsd as an upgrade to combine these units into one device. I like the q5s's Bluetooth supports since my galaxy s20 support LDAC.

is the q5s the right choice? if so which amp module for the ultrasone pro 900's? I only see the am3e variant on amazon right now. balanced and dsd support don't matter to me.


----------



## FiiO

mab1376 said:


> I currently use an ES100 with an old ibasso d6 (ad797 op amp) for my pro 900's when working in my house away from my desk. I'm looking at the q5s or the xdsd as an upgrade to combine these units into one device. I like the q5s's Bluetooth supports since my galaxy s20 support LDAC.
> 
> is the q5s the right choice? if so which amp module for the ultrasone pro 900's? I only see the am3e variant on amazon right now. balanced and dsd support don't matter to me.


Dear user,

I think the Q5s could drive the headphone you mentioned well. But which input mode would you like to use? Bluetooth?

Best regards


----------



## mab1376

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> I think the Q5s could drive the headphone you mentioned well. But which input mode would you like to use? Bluetooth?
> 
> Best regards



yes, Bluetooth with LDAC primarily.


----------



## Spazturtle

I am upgrading from a Q5 with an AM3B due to needing better bluetooth codecs and I am wondering if the AM3E is an upgrade over the AM3B, has anyone compared these two modules? In the specs I see that the AM3B has the better SNR but the AM3E has a better (lower) THD+N.


----------



## rlw6534

Spazturtle said:


> I am upgrading from a Q5 with an AM3B due to needing better bluetooth codecs and I am wondering if the AM3E is an upgrade over the AM3B, has anyone compared these two modules? In the specs I see that the AM3B has the better SNR but the AM3E has a better (lower) THD+N.



The AM3E is just an AM3B with an added 2.5 mm port for balanced.


----------



## cheewheol

hey guys, where do I find the serial number for my Q5s? trying to register my warranty..fiio support didnt reply me either


----------



## KopaneDePooj

cheewheol said:


> hey guys, where do I find the serial number for my Q5s? trying to register my warranty..fiio support didnt reply me either



FiiO Control Panel > Info tab


----------



## Strifeff7

Please compare it with Fiio btr5,
is it better in sound quality?
I want to upgrade my btr5,
thank you


----------



## FiiO

Strifeff7 said:


> Please compare it with Fiio btr5,
> is it better in sound quality?
> I want to upgrade my btr5,
> thank you


Dear user,

If you use Bluetooth function only, the BTR5 may be better than the Q5s. And if there are local store in your city, you could have a try there first: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

Best regards


----------



## aspirina750 (Oct 4, 2020)

Solved, don't know how to delete the post


----------



## gigglebug (Oct 4, 2020)

aspirina750 said:


> Have a quick question, I'm using Amazon Music HD and when reproducing it shows the device capabilty as 24bit 44.1 what have i done wrong?



I was using Amazon Music HD as well but ended up switching to Tidal in the end. If you go back to page 168 of this thread you will be able to pick up where I asked the same question and see the adjustment I made on my laptop to allow a higher sample rate. The problem I found was that no matter what the audio would always be processed by the laptop at this higher sample rate before being passed onto the Fiio, even when selecting the 'Exclusive Mode' in the Music HD settings, so regardless of the tracks native quality the Fiio would always have the yellow indicator light showing. Exclusive Mode on Tidal does appear to send the data straight to the Fiio, blue indicator light for normal quality and yellow for the 'masters', so I've gone with that. Whether or not I could tell the difference in sound quality between the different streaming services and the permutations of bit rates/sample rates is another matter but at least I've got peace of mind that it's doing as it should.


----------



## aspirina750

Thanks 


gigglebug said:


> I was using Amazon Music HD as well but ended up switching to Tidal in the end. If you go back to page 168 of this thread you will be able to pick up where I asked the same question and see the adjustment I made on my laptop to allow a higher sample rate. The problem I found was that no matter what the audio would always be processed by the laptop at this higher sample rate before being passed onto the Fiio, even when selecting the 'Exclusive Mode' in the Music HD settings, so regardless of the tracks native quality the Fiio would always have the yellow indicator light showing. Exclusive Mode on Tidal does appear to send the data straight to the Fiio, blue indicator light for normal quality and yellow for the 'masters', so I've gone with that. Whether or not I could tell the difference in sound quality between the different streaming services and the permutations of bit rates/sample rates is another matter but at least I've got peace of mind that it's doing as it should.


Thank you for your answer, my biggest issue is that I'm not connecting it with the laptop but with a Note 10+ so I haven't found a way to change it in the settings like in windows.


----------



## gigglebug

aspirina750 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thank you for your answer, my biggest issue is that I'm not connecting it with the laptop but with a Note 10+ so I haven't found a way to change it in the settings like in windows.



Ah, I see. I don't have an answer unfortunately but I am sure somebody will. The only thing I can remember is that if you are using bluetooth to connect your source to the Fiio it will always be constrained by the limitations of bluetooth itself but presumably you had already read or were aware of this? I don't use my Fiio with my phone so aren't conversant with any foibles it may bring.


----------



## elira

FiiO said:


> Dear user,
> 
> If you use Bluetooth function only, the BTR5 may be better than the Q5s. And if there are local store in your city, you could have a try there first: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy
> 
> Best regards


Are you saying BTR5 has better Bluetooth than Q5s?


----------



## SenorChang8

elira said:


> Are you saying BTR5 has better Bluetooth than Q5s?



Side by side without movement or interference the Q5S will sound better. Whilst on the go the BTR5’s signal strength generally stronger. Bluetooth source also a factor.


----------



## Branya777

Hmm, I just bought the Q5s and (I am a hi-fi beginner) somehow the bluetooth audio (HD audio from my lenovo tablet activated) sounds better than with cable on both windows and the tablet. I am listening to MP3s (maybe that's the reason) on the tablet and to me it sounds worse when I connect the tablet to the Q5s through the original micro USB to USB (with OTG adaptor). I bought the Q5s to try my Sennheiser HD598 headphone with a balanced cable, so I basically use only the 4.4mm output on the Q5s. I noticed that the micro USB input is on the AM3E (standard amp module) and not on the dac part of the device. So basically right next to the headphone outputs. Might this be the reason why I have better quality through bluetooth or is it because I don't use high res files but mp3? Those same mp3s sound so good through bluetooth connection though.

I have the FiiO Music App intalled and tried both the USB locking mode for the app only, and without the locking mode, to be able to switch between different music player or use youtube or spotify. Somehow, even though I turned off USB charging through the app, to use the Q5s correctly as DAC, the sound through bluetooth is better. Or is only the balanced output somehow worse in cable mode than in bluetooth? Like I said I am a hifi beginner but I read in this thread that someone else mentioned the same thing as me. 

Well, I guess the micro usb input being right next to the headphone outputs on the amp module could be the reason, or it's those mp3s only which sound so bad. Or I am just don't know how to configure the Q5s correctly through the FiiO music app to use the right format.
Anyway, even with bluetooth this device actually makes my Sennheiser sound better, at least through the balanced output.


----------



## Cevisi

Branya777 said:


> Hmm, I just bought the Q5s and (I am a hi-fi beginner) somehow the bluetooth audio (HD audio from my lenovo tablet activated) sounds better than with cable on both windows and the tablet. I am listening to MP3s (maybe that's the reason) on the tablet and to me it sounds worse when I connect the tablet to the Q5s through the original micro USB to USB (with OTG adaptor). I bought the Q5s to try my Sennheiser HD598 headphone with a balanced cable, so I basically use only the 4.4mm output on the Q5s. I noticed that the micro USB input is on the AM3E (standard amp module) and not on the dac part of the device. So basically right next to the headphone outputs. Might this be the reason why I have better quality through bluetooth or is it because I don't use high res files but mp3? Those same mp3s sound so good through bluetooth connection though.
> 
> I have the FiiO Music App intalled and tried both the USB locking mode for the app only, and without the locking mode, to be able to switch between different music player or use youtube or spotify. Somehow, even though I turned off USB charging through the app, to use the Q5s correctly as DAC, the sound through bluetooth is better. Or is only the balanced output somehow worse in cable mode than in bluetooth? Like I said I am a hifi beginner but I read in this thread that someone else mentioned the same thing as me.
> 
> ...


Bluetooth sound better with this device. Cabled it measures like crap


----------



## Jean-Pierre Degrange

Hi, don't get same experience as yours concerning Q5S qos with usb connection. It sounds at least as good as bluetooth (LDAC) connection either with Qobuz on Windows or USB Audio on android. Perhaps should you check your system ?


----------



## frank ocean (Oct 23, 2020)

i just got the Q5S and when i try to connect to my iphone i just get a bunch of stuttering. any idea how to fix this? i tried reconnecting several times and also my ipad is giving me the same issue



edit: a hard reset of the q5s has fixed the issue for now


----------



## punkedrock

frank ocean said:


> i just got the Q5S and when i try to connect to my iphone i just get a bunch of stuttering. any idea how to fix this? i tried reconnecting several times and also my ipad is giving me the same issue


Try resetting it.


----------



## frank ocean

punkedrock said:


> Try resetting it.


thank you that fixed it right away 👍🏼


----------



## lonewitness

Does anyone know if Fiio plan to release a version of this with USB-C. I tried this in-person and it sounds amazing but as a principle I refuse to buy anything not usb-c because of the different cable nightmare.


----------



## gigglebug

lonewitness said:


> Does anyone know if Fiio plan to release a version of this with USB-C. I tried this in-person and it sounds amazing but as a principle I refuse to buy anything not usb-c because of the different cable nightmare.



In what capacity do you require it to be usb C? From a charging point of view or connection to a source?


----------



## gigglebug

frank ocean said:


> thank you that fixed it right away 👍🏼



I very rarely use mine in bluetooth mode but it nearly always needs a reset when I do as it always sounds like a record being played on the wrong speed (too fast). I’ve no idea if this a genuine problem with my example but if I were to use it in bluetooth predominantly and it were to require resetting regularly I would definitely be getting something done about it.


----------



## lonewitness

gigglebug said:


> In what capacity do you require it to be usb C? From a charging point of view or connection to a source?





gigglebug said:


> In what capacity do you require it to be usb C? From a charging point of view or connection to a source?


Both actually but primarily charging.


----------



## gigglebug

lonewitness said:


> Both actually but primarily charging.



I’m not sure what you have access to in Singapore but I can see plenty of male micro usb to female usb c adapters on either Ebay or Amazon in the uk for relatively little amounts, especially in comparison to the Fiio itself. Certainly worth paying if it would make the difference anyhow.






This type of thing. I appreciate that it might not be ideal having something poking out of the bottom but it would get the job done.


----------



## lonewitness

gigglebug said:


> I’m not sure what you have access to in Singapore but I can see plenty of male micro usb to female usb c adapters on either Ebay or Amazon in the uk for relatively little amounts, especially in comparison to the Fiio itself. Certainly worth paying if it would make the difference anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing. I appreciate that it might not be ideal having something poking out of the bottom but it would get the job done.


Thanks! Not a huge fan of dongles but I have been doing this with the Kindle as well.
I am with the BTR5 right now. Will wait for Fiio to upgrade/fix the port

Just wanted to drop in this request as I have seen they watch this thread 

@FiiO please add USB-C to Q5S. It's an almost universal port now


----------



## raif71

lonewitness said:


> Thanks! Not a huge fan of dongles but I have been doing this with the Kindle as well.
> I am with the BTR5 right now. Will wait for Fiio to upgrade/fix the port
> 
> Just wanted to drop in this request as I have seen they watch this thread
> ...



Yeah, hopefully Fiio can implement the "Hand in your amp module...and we'll replace it with a usb-c jack equivalent with xx% discount"   . Hopefully xx is more than 50%


----------



## FiiO

lonewitness said:


> Thanks! Not a huge fan of dongles but I have been doing this with the Kindle as well.
> I am with the BTR5 right now. Will wait for Fiio to upgrade/fix the port
> 
> Just wanted to drop in this request as I have seen they watch this thread
> ...


Dear user,

Thanks for the feedback. We will report your feedback to the product manager.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

The Q5s Type C now comes with the AM3D module.The AM3D is an independent amp module being certified by THX, meaning it has reliably cut the mustard of THX AAA technology. The dual THX AAA-78 modules build a fully balanced amp architecture, achieving more superior audio performance as well as output power, so to immerse users in a music world of high quality yet low distortion.


----------



## raif71

FiiO said:


> The Q5s Type C now comes with the AM3D module.The AM3D is an independent amp module being certified by THX, meaning it has reliably cut the mustard of THX AAA technology. The dual THX AAA-78 modules build a fully balanced amp architecture, achieving more superior audio performance as well as output power, so to immerse users in a music world of high quality yet low distortion.



Hopefully you followup with the L27 cable usb-c version. I would like to get a confirmation the wmport to usb-c cable availability before getting this module. Thanks


----------



## adeeb

FiiO said:


> The Q5s Type C now comes with the AM3D module.The AM3D is an independent amp module being certified by THX, meaning it has reliably cut the mustard of THX AAA technology. The dual THX AAA-78 modules build a fully balanced amp architecture, achieving more superior audio performance as well as output power, so to immerse users in a music world of high quality yet low distortion.


1. Apart from the USB C, are there any other changes to either the Q5s or the amp module?

2. Will the updated amp module be sold separately? If so, will it be compatible with all Q5s already on the market?


----------



## FiiO

To get a full score, flagship configurations are impossible to be absent. The Q5s (Type C version) has applied the new-gen Bluetooth chip QCC5124, supporting Bluetooth 5.0 which not only keeps hi-res Bluetooth formats including AAC/SBC/aptX/aptX LL/aptX HD/LDAC, but also added a new format, aptX adaptive, thus achieving perfect performance when playing games, watching videos or listening to music. What's more, the same as the old Q5s, the Type C version uses dual DAC chips AK4493EQ and USB chip XMOS XUF208, which supports up to 768kHz/32bit PCM and DSD 512 native decoding.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Nov 2, 2020)

Now you just have make the "charge off" setting persistent and give us a good buy-back deal for "old" Q5s owners and make everybody ("born for music and") happy again!


----------



## lonewitness

@FiiO I am assuming usb-c will be rolled out to the default q5s amp at a later date as well?


----------



## FiiO (Nov 5, 2020)

Equipped with the AM3D module, the Q5s Tpye C version comes with the Type C port, which can be used for USB DAC and audio output. Data transmission between computers is getting easier and more convenient. The 3.5mm/4.4mm headphone outputs on the bottom are able to connect to more single-ended and balanced headphones.


----------



## FiiO

raif71 said:


> Hopefully you followup with the L27 cable usb-c version. I would like to get a confirmation the wmport to usb-c cable availability before getting this module. Thanks


Dear friend,

We will report your suggestion to the engineer and assess about that.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

lonewitness said:


> @FiiO I am assuming usb-c will be rolled out to the default q5s amp at a later date as well?


Dear friend,

The Q5s and Q5s Type-C are two different product. But the module of the Q5s Type-C could also be used in the Q5s.

Best regards


----------



## lonewitness

@FiiO when will it be available?


----------



## FiiO

lonewitness said:


> @FiiO when will it be available?


Dear user,

Thanks for the interest. If everything goes well, the Q5s Type C will be available this month.

Best regards


----------



## kaushama

lonewitness said:


> @FiiO I am assuming USB-c will be rolled out to the default q5s amp at a later date as well?


Would you plan to sell a stand-alone USB-C AM3D module for existing Q5S owners? If so where would we be able to buy them and price?


----------



## FiiO

kaushama said:


> Would you plan to sell a stand-alone USB-C AM3D module for existing Q5S owners? If so where would we be able to buy them and price?


Dear friend,

Currently, the type-C version AM3D will not be sold separately. But we will still consider about this in the future according to the need in the market.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

The Android version FiiO Control app has been updated to V2.2.

Remember to updatethe APP in order to use with your Q5s Type C.

Android version 2.2 download link: Click to download

You could also search “FiiO Control” in any application market to download it.


----------



## FiiO

Dear respected customers,

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our Q5s type c version. Delivery of the Q5s type c version has started from 18th, Nov. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.

November 18th:

Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH
HongKong: Carve Link Company
Canada: Canada distributor
Thailand: Holysai
Australia: Addicted To Audio
Switzerland: Portacomp AG
USA: TekFx
Turkey: Hes Audio
Hungary: Kripton IT KFT
Chech: GOTHIC
Portuguesa: Top Audio

(* The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)

In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).

By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 23th Nov.

If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.

Happy listening!

Best regards,
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## FiiO

And you could also get the Q5s Type C from our Aliexpress store if there are no local stores in your country:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000030379955.html

Best regards


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our look on the Q5S-TC is now published. Have fun reading and BF deal hunting!


----------



## BROKEN1981

Link?


----------



## Julius Decimus

BROKEN1981 said:


> Link?


https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q5s-tc-review/


----------



## caballerolance

Ultrainferno said:


> Our look on the Q5S-TC is now published. Have fun reading and BF deal hunting!



In your opinion, should people upgrade from q5s?


----------



## squyzz

Thanks for the review. I was going to order one just until i read that "Last but not least, the next/previous button only works when you’re in Bluetooth mode. All the other modes won’t benefit from this option, not even the USB."

I hope that it will be solved via a firmware update


----------



## ZiGFi (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello @FiiO . I've recently bought the new Q5S-TC from my local retailer and while the amp is pretty amazing for the price and I'm mostly very happy with it, I'm having some issues and not sure if they can be fixed by a firmware update or they are hardware related issues and should swap it with another one.

1.When connecting the Q5S-TC to my Bluesound Powernode 2i streamer via aptxHD I get some electronic popping noises (not sure how to describe them) in my headphones - Sennheiser HD 660S. The popping noise starts in one earpiece for a split of a second then it moves to the other earpiece and then it is jumps from one to the other until I start playing some music. Once I start playing some music the poping stops and it doesn't come back even if I pause or stop the music.

2. If I connect the Q5S-TC to my PC via USB and I use the 3.5 mm headphone jack with my HD 660S, when I activate the BASS boost with the high GAIN, the volume gets noticeable lower and I'm loosing some of the mids and highs - it feels somewhat like I'm switching to low GAIN but the switch is set to high GAIN and not low. If the GAIN is set to low or if I'm using the 4.4 mm jack I'm not having this issue while I activate the BASS. When I activate the BASS on 4.4 mm (either low or high gain) or 3.5 mm on low gain I can feel the added base and it sounds really good on some tracks.
This issue appears only if I use the 3.5 mm jack and high gain.

3. When I use the switches for GAIN and BASS I hear a short cracking noise that it's mostly noticeable when I connect the Q5S-TC to my iPhone XS Max via USB, on the PC is less noticeable.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Shakmal

Just made a purchase from AliExpress.. Touch wood


----------



## KaiFi

Just ordered the upgraded Q5S today from Amazon. Looking forward to giving it a try. I ended up sending back the Q5S I tried last year, but that was mainly because I had my iFi amp that I preferred to use. But this one with USB-C and an upgraded amp module seems like it could be the one. I'm hoping it works well with my Mac, PC, and phone. The only amp that could truly be great with all three.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

squyzz said:


> Thanks for the review. I was going to order one just until i read that "Last but not least, the next/previous button only works when you’re in Bluetooth mode. All the other modes won’t benefit from this option, not even the USB."
> 
> I hope that it will be solved via a firmware update



It won't. So stop hoping 
That is a feature of Bluetooth Audio standard (regardless of device brand). You don't have such implementation for USB so cannot controll a music player in the same way.


----------



## CallmeTom

I understand that the Q5s TC doesn’t have a built in microphone, my question, can a inline microphone be used? A microphone that is part of the headphone cable.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

CallmeTom said:


> I understand that the Q5s TC doesn’t have a built in microphone, my question, can a inline microphone be used? A microphone that is part of the headphone cable.


No, you cannot make calls or transmit audio to any app if that's what you want. I raised this question / proposed this when the original Q5 came out.


----------



## CallmeTom

KopaneDePooj said:


> No, you cannot make calls or transmit audio to any app if that's what you want. I raised this question / proposed this when the original Q5 came out.



hmm, that’s disappointing, they should have listened to your advice, thank you for the reply.


----------



## FiiO

ZiGFi said:


> Hello @FiiO . I've recently bought the new Q5S-TC from my local retailer and while the amp is pretty amazing for the price and I'm mostly very happy with it, I'm having some issues and not sure if they can be fixed by a firmware update or they are hardware related issues and should swap it with another one.
> 
> 1.When connecting the Q5S-TC to my Bluesound Powernode 2i streamer via aptxHD I get some electronic popping noises (not sure how to describe them) in my headphones - Sennheiser HD 660S. The popping noise starts in one earpiece for a split of a second then it moves to the other earpiece and then it is jumps from one to the other until I start playing some music. Once I start playing some music the poping stops and it doesn't come back even if I pause or stop the music.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Sorry for the late reply. I contacted the engineer and they also tested again: 

1. The engineer could not confirm the detailed problem and reason for first issue. You could try to change another headphones or mobiles or Bluetooth codecs to see whether the issue remains.

2.  The engineer has tested the ouput with bass switch on. The different phenomenon you mentioned with different headphone,  may be related to different headphone. Different headphones have different frequency response curve, different impedance, resulting in different listening effects.

3. The bass and gain switch belong to hardware switch. When switching, ther will be a small pop sound, which is caused by the internal switching in the audio path of the product. And it is a normal phenomenon!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

CallmeTom said:


> hmm, that’s disappointing, they should have listened to your advice, thank you for the reply.


Dear friend,

The Q5s doesn't support calling agreements. And its size may be too big to use while calling. 

If you would like to use the microphone in the headphone in Bluetooth mode, maybe you could consider the BTR5 instead.

Best regards


----------



## CallmeTom

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The Q5s doesn't support calling agreements. And its size may be too big to use while calling.
> 
> ...


I already own the BTR5, it’s a great device but I was looking for something a little more while staying in the FiiO line of products.


----------



## Ichos

Hi , I have posted my detailed review of the new Q5s Type C version.
Please have a look.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q5s-type-c.24806/review/24880/


----------



## ZiGFi (Dec 11, 2020)

FiiO said:


> 1. The engineer could not confirm the detailed problem and reason for first issue. You could try to change another headphones or mobiles or Bluetooth codecs to see whether the issue remains.


This issue is present only with aptxHD on my Bluesound PowerNode 2i streamer, on AAC for example the issue is not present. I've restarted my streamer and the issue is still there. It goes away after I start playing something.



FiiO said:


> 2. The engineer has tested the ouput with bass switch on. The different phenomenon you mentioned with different headphone,  may be related to different headphone. Different headphones have different frequency response curve, different impedance, resulting in different listening effects.


I do not agree with this, there is definitely an issue here. While on HIGH Gain, if I activate the BASS, the gain goes from high to low.
On bluetooth I don't have the issue, it appears only on USB.
To help you find the issue please ask the enginner to do this test: Connect the Q5S-TC via USB to PC, play some music (I used Tidal Master), set Gain to LOW, BASS to On and very important, use the 3.5 mm jack. While playing music activate the HIGH Gain and listen carefully: nothing happends. There is no difference while switching from low to high gain. I hope this helps.



FiiO said:


> 3. The bass and gain switch belong to hardware switch. When switching, ther will be a small pop sound, which is caused by the internal switching in the audio path of the product. And it is a normal phenomenon!


Ok, understood.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KaiFi (Dec 11, 2020)

How can I tell what filter I've selected? When I go into "Lowpass Filter" it shows none of them selected even though I just selected one. Has it been applied or not? There's no way to tell.

The app needs a lot of work.


----------



## Julius Decimus

KaiFi said:


> How can I tell what filter I've selected?


Well, the one with a tick symbol on it is the selected one.



KaiFi said:


> Has it been applied or not?


When there is tick on it, yes, should be applied.



KaiFi said:


> There's no way to tell.


The difference in sound between filters is very minor. So....are you sure you can hear it ?
Try Sharp roll off first and then switch to others. Sharp roll off is most dynamic one, fast and hard hitting bass, is noticable. The others are more soft. That said, i dont know if its noticable like this in every music genre, but on rock/metal yes.


----------



## KaiFi

I get that, it's just that on the old app it would show which one you've selected when you went to the "home page" of the device. Even after I tick one off, if I go back to the Lowpass Filter list, it shows none of them with a tick mark so it makes it seem like nothing has been selected. 

Yeah the filter doesn't make a huge difference but I remember being able to tell the difference between some of them on the Q5 when I would listen to electronic music especially (couldn't hear any difference when I'd listen to classical).


----------



## Julius Decimus

Ok.
I think it remembers which one you ticked last, even if does not show anything selected.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Hoping someone can help... I lost my lightning (iPhone) cable for my original Q5. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement? Google search is no help...thanks!!


----------



## FiiO

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Hoping someone can help... I lost my lightning (iPhone) cable for my original Q5. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement? Google search is no help...thanks!!


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. Which country are you located in? You could send email to support@fiio.com about that and inform us your location. 

Best regards


----------



## Xii4oboii

Guys another quick question, I using ibasso IT04 IEM  currently is 2.5mm. got any adapter to intro to convert 2.5mm to 4.5?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## CallmeTom

Xii4oboii said:


> Guys another quick question, I using ibasso IT04 IEM  currently is 2.5mm. got any adapter to intro to convert 2.5mm to 4.5??
> 
> Thanks in advance


https://www.geekriashop.com/collect...cord-4-cores-conversion-audio-cable-5-1inches


----------



## FiiO (Dec 24, 2020)

Would you prefer to get a AM3D-Type C module for your Q5S?

We are checking out our users' demands and taking into consideration whether to sell the AM3D-Type C module separately. So it will be highly appreciated if you could share your option with us. And please update us the country you are locating if you are interested in this. Thanks in advance!

*This investigation does not promise that the AM3D-Type C will be sold individually.

Best regards


----------



## rlw6534

FiiO said:


> Would you prefer to get a AM3D-Type C module for your Q5S?
> 
> We are checking out our users' demands and taking into consideration whether to sell the AM3D-Type C module separately. So it will be highly appreciated if you could share your option with us. And please update us the country you are locating if you are interested in this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...



As I have both the Q5s and the X7MKII, I would definitely buy the upgraded module if it becomes available...


----------



## KopaneDePooj

I would actually be interested in the old micro USB AM3D module because I already have a short cable for it and my phone, but I would try before buying to see if it brings me any real benefits over the stock Q5s module.


----------



## FiiO

Thanks for sharing your opinion with us. We have recorded and reported to the product manger. 

Best regards


----------



## progdvd (Dec 29, 2020)

I apologize if this has been discussed, it's just too much to go through 180 pages, and search function doesn't work properly.

Is there a way to disable q5s not to draw power from a smartphone in any other way other than the app?
I'm interested in buying q5s tc but I would hate if I have to switch the charging off from the fiio app. 
I own BTR5 which always forget the setting and I have to switch it off from the BTR5 itself because it's easier.

Maybe with USB cable with disabled charging? Can I buy such a cable or it has to be modified?
Or maybe in Android 10 without root (V50 here)?


----------



## Ichos

From the device itself it cannot be done.
You can try some cables but I don't know if it is a successful solution.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Dec 30, 2020)

progdvd said:


> Maybe with USB cable with disabled charging?


This is one such:  https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ
For a USB C to USB Micro though.
Works OK for Q5 (not S), i use it with such cable and smartphones, works just fine (not perfect though, sometimes need connect it twice for the phone to recognize it. Does not happen all the time however.)
For the newer Q5s and Q5s type C it is better to ask Fiio if this cable will work for them. From my view no reason not to, but you know.....
Write them on PM, they usually answer (if too busy to follow all topics here).

Edit: the cable i mentioned above is only for Q5s, not for the newest Q5s type C. For the newest you will need USB C on both ends. Just for no confusion because the topic is mixed.


----------



## FiiO

progdvd said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed, it's just too much to go through 180 pages, and search function doesn't work properly.
> 
> Is there a way to disable q5s not to draw power from a smartphone in any other way other than the app?
> I'm interested in buying q5s tc but I would hate if I have to switch the charging off from the fiio app.
> ...


Dear friend,

For Q5s TC, you could turn off the charge option via FiiO Control app and select 'always' to keep this setting.

The charge option will turn on automatically again when the Q5s TC is in low battery status.

And there is a C to C adapter comes with the Q5s TC. 

Best regards


----------



## progdvd

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> For Q5s TC, you could turn off the charge option via FiiO Control app and select 'always' to keep this setting.
> 
> ...



Yes, but this is exactly what I don't want. My plan is to use q5s tc only in sandwich mode with smartphone via USB. So I don't want to connect with the app all the time when I need to switch the charging off, also I don't want it to automatically draw power from the phone when the battery is low. 
I just want to keep it tethered to my phone when I'm playing music and charge it from the wall charger when the battery is low or dies. 

In my opinion this is major design flaw and bad decision to drop (dedicated charging) second usb port from the original q5. This has just added unnecessary complication.


----------



## Ichos

From what I can understand you can have charge disabled permanently.
It will disengage automatically when you need to charge the Q5S.
Let's say about every ten hours of use.
The you charge it and then disable the charging again.
So you only have to use the Control app only once every about 10 hours.
Is this so annoying to you?


----------



## progdvd

Ichos said:


> From what I can understand you can have charge disabled permanently.
> It will disengage automatically when you need to charge the Q5S.
> Let's say about every ten hours of use.
> The you charge it and then disable the charging again.
> ...



Yes I get what you are saying, and those 10 hours wouldn't be so bad  but in reality it's probably much less depending on the load, and more so when I have habit of topping up the device when going outside just to prevent the device dying on me. 
So far in my search for ideal portable amp-dac considering my needs q5s tc would be near ideal but as we all know there is no perfect device and there will always be some trade offs between devices I guess I just have to pick my poison.


----------



## Ichos

Yes you should be a little patient.
Your other option is to downgrade.
The FiiO Q3 has the button you are seeking for.


----------



## progdvd

@Ichos
Unfortunately Q3 is nowhere near Q5 series in terms of power and performance, not to mention background noise and channel imbalance on lower volume with sensitive iems. My problem is I'm looking for all in 1 device.


----------



## Ichos

Yes I agree.
Well maybe the next generation Q5 should have the extra switch.


----------



## progdvd (Dec 31, 2020)

Ichos said:


> Yes I agree.
> Well maybe the next generation Q5 should have the extra switch.



Lest hope so. Maybe @FiiO representative can share some plans regarding the future of q5 series?

The way it is now I'm not in a hurry and I'd rather wait for the next gen or other alternatives.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Just received the Q5S TC.  It wont work with my Samsung Note 10+ using a USB connection. Bluetooth worked fine.  I tried 3 different usb c to usb c cables and none worked including otg cable.  Nothing happens when I plug it in.  Does anyone have a solution? 

I have an Oppo HA-2 that works fine. It connects to USB Audio Player Pro just fine on my Note 10+. 

In bluetooth mode, it sounds good.  Much better than the HA-2 but not as good as my BT Sennheiser MB 660ms headset.  

HA-2 single ended out has about the same amount of power as the balanced out on the Q5S.  I tried listening to a bass heavy song on HD650 and Audeze LCD2 using balanced 4.4mm cables and I wish there was about 25% more power output from the Q5S.  I was surprised that the single ended out on the Oppo could deliver so much power.

Also bassboost does not work in BT mode.  It lowers the overall volume.  Cant try it in USB mode since I cant get it to connect to my phone. 

Please help, any solution for connecting it to my Samsung Note 10+ using usb?  This is what I bought it for.


----------



## Ichos

Very strange.
In my Xiaomi is plug and play.
Are you sure that the input selector is set to usb in?


----------



## AudioMan2013

Ichos said:


> Very strange.
> In my Xiaomi is plug and play.
> Are you sure that the input selector is set to usb in?



Yes, tried several times including powering both phone and q5s off and on.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Ichos said:


> Very strange.
> In my Xiaomi is plug and play.
> Are you sure that the input selector is set to usb in?



I know that not all USB implementations are the same on smart phones.  Maybe not compatible with the Note 10+?


----------



## Julius Decimus

Strange indeed.
I am not sure if will help, but have you tried connecting it to the phone and then turning it on ? First connect it and then turn the Q5s on. Try the other way around as well, turn it on first and then connect it to the phone.
Do you have another device to test with, a tablet or another phone meybe.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Julius Decimus said:


> Strange indeed.
> I am not sure if will help, but have you tried connecting it to the phone and then turning it on ? First connect it and then turn the Q5s on. Try the other way around as well, turn it on first and then connect it to the phone.
> Do you have another device to test with, a tablet or another phone meybe.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## AudioMan2013

Well I got it to work by luck but I dont know if it will stay connected.  I connected it to BT again and used the control app.   For some reason it didnt remember to disable charging setting.  I then disabled BT and then connected the usb cable without turning the q5s off.  It connected this time to USB Player Pro.  

My initial thoughts with the usb connected sound.  Man this thing sounds no where as good as when I compare it to my Cowon Plenue 2 MK2 dap which also has an akm chipset.  Maybe since this is new and needs to burn in a bit to bring out the full sound.  Im listening to it using LCD2 headphones using a balanced cable.  

Another point - comparing it to the build quality of the HA-2.  HA-2 wins hand down easily.  I wish Oppo was still in business and continued making their amazing products.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Dec 31, 2020)

Ok, good that it works then.

Was about to propose you take a look at this setting in Android: https://android.stackexchange.com/q...o-enable-usb-audio-source-option-on-android-9
Which should enable usb audio.
Then saw that it does not appear as option for/on Android 9-10.
And you tried reset as well.
Meybe someone else will give better idea, or Fiio when sees it.
Happy listening.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Julius Decimus said:


> Ok, good that it works then.
> 
> Was about to propose you take a look at this setting in Android: https://android.stackexchange.com/q...o-enable-usb-audio-source-option-on-android-9
> Which should enable usb audio.
> ...



Sorry folks and to FiiO.  I really wanted to like this dac/amp but it is buggy and the sound quality just isnt there.  It's going to have to go back.   This is my first FiiO product - I bought it through Amazon.  I hope they take returns.


----------



## Ichos

Well I have tested it with two phones and three tablets cables and bluetooth without any problem.
As for sound I find it reference but as you know it is kind of subjective.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Ichos said:


> Well I have tested it with two phones and three tablets cables and bluetooth without any problem.
> As for sound I find it reference but as you know it is kind of subjective.



My unit didnt sound so good and has difficulty connecting to my Samsung Note 10+.    I've started the return process.  

Sound quality is subjective but also relative.  Comparing to other devices that I have such as my MB660 BT headset, the SQ to me was disappointing let alone comparing my Cowon dap.   Im being honest here based on my experience.   Im actually a bit disappointed at Youtube reviewers - to me they havent been completely honest.


----------



## Ichos

I have reviewed here and I am completely honest.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q5s-type-c.24806/review/24880/

But , hey it is not for everyone.
There are dozens of excellent products out there to suit everybody's tastes.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Ichos said:


> I have reviewed here and I am completely honest.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q5s-type-c.24806/review/24880/
> 
> ...



Well we have some disgreements then.  My unit sounded muddy and the sound stage was a flat sound stage.  It was like listening to music in 2 dimensions only.  Maybe my unit is defective?  I dont know.  What I do know is that I spent $382 on equipment that would be worthless to me so I am returning it. 

One question I do have for you since you do know a lot about this unit - do you know the jitter and phase noise specs of the oscillator clock they are using?


----------



## Shakmal

My unit sounds great...but again, it might not for everyone...


----------



## AudioMan2013

Another issue with the Q5s TC that I found.  It wont charge if you turn off the USB charging so you can use it as a phone dac.  Have to either turn it back on before you can even charge or you have to reset it. I checked their website and there is no firmware update.  Did FiiO release an uncompleted product?  I thought I would give it one more try so Im going to charge it completely before conducting another listening test.  I know if there is a voltage drop in dac chips, sound can become muddy as the snr decreases.


----------



## Ichos

@AudioMan2013 

I don't know the specs that you are asking , sorry.

Now regarding the sound i can assure you that the Q5S type C is far from muddy.
It is crystal clear as spring water and I think that is a fact that all users and reviewers agree.
So I don't know what is happening with yours.
What headphones are you using?

Regarding charge you have two options.
1. Enable charge from the bluetooth menu.
2. With the charge disabled you must use it till the battery is depleted and then it will automatically enter charging state.

Sorry to hear that is not of your liking but as I said everything is subjective.
You can try some other brands.


----------



## AudioMan2013

Ichos said:


> @AudioMan2013
> 
> I don't know the specs that you are asking , sorry.
> 
> ...



Yeah something weird is going on with mine.  Sometimes it is very clear and sometimes it is very muddy.  Volume has issues as well.  Sometimes it has more than enough power to power lcd2s and sometimes only gets to medium power level when maxed out.  BT lowers volume too much.  The bass boost implementation has issues.  Mine is going back tomorrow.


----------



## Ichos

It seems as a lemon.
Sorry as it is a great dac.


----------



## Cevisi

AudioMan2013 said:


> Yeah something weird is going on with mine.  Sometimes it is very clear and sometimes it is very muddy.  Volume has issues as well.  Sometimes it has more than enough power to power lcd2s and sometimes only gets to medium power level when maxed out.  BT lowers volume too much.  The bass boost implementation has issues.  Mine is going back tomorrow.


Same problem with the first gen q5s


----------



## showme99

AudioMan2013 said:


> Yeah something weird is going on with mine.  Sometimes it is very clear and sometimes it is very muddy.  Volume has issues as well.  Sometimes it has more than enough power to power lcd2s and sometimes only gets to medium power level when maxed out.  BT lowers volume too much.  The bass boost implementation has issues.  Mine is going back tomorrow.





Cevisi said:


> Same problem with the first gen q5s


Have you tried resetting it (using the small pinhole on the side of the device)? This seems to clear up issues for some users.


----------



## Shakmal

Really needs an expert opinion here... as planning to get either Topping A50s or SMSL SP200 THX 888 as a dedicated Headphone amp in my study room. Do I need to purchase a separate dedicated desktop DAC to pair with either of the amp or can I just use The Q5s for the similar purpose.


----------



## Ichos

Do you own the Q5s or you are planning to buy it?


----------



## Shakmal

Ichos said:


> Do you own the Q5s or you are planning to buy it?


I am currently using the Q5s TC as the portable dac


----------



## Ichos

Shakmal said:


> I am currently using the Q5s TC as the portable dac



So there is no need in rushing to buy a separate dac.
The line out of the Q5s is of a very good quality.
You can start with it and see how you like it.
You are going to need a 3.5mm stereo plug to stereo RCA cable.


----------



## Shakmal

Ichos said:


> So there is no need in rushing to buy a separate dac.
> The line out of the Q5s is of a very good quality.
> You can start with it and see how you like it.
> You are going to need a 3.5mm stereo plug to stereo RCA cable.


TQ..really appreciate for the kind opinion


----------



## jarvincassidy

Headfonics just posted a review for the new FiiO Q5, and it has comparisons with the Chord Mojo and FiiO's own M11 Pro DAP

https://headfonics.com/fiio-q5s-type-c-review/


----------



## guido

ok, ordered the Q5s TC...going to use it balanced with KZ ZAX and HD600 ...any opinions?


----------



## FiiO

guido said:


> ok, ordered the Q5s TC...going to use it balanced with KZ ZAX and HD600 ...any opinions?


You would need to use the 4.4mm balanced cable for your headphone if you want to try balanced output in Q5s TC.

Best regards


----------



## guido

yes of course, have ordered some 4,4mm connectors to DIY some nice Mogami cables for the HD600


----------



## Julius Decimus

Cevisi said:


> Same


Good day.

How is the Poweramp EQ app ? Is it released and does it work well with the Q5s ?


----------



## progdvd

Julius Decimus said:


> Good day.
> 
> How is the Poweramp EQ app ? Is it released and does it work well with the Q5s ?



Poweramps EQ is actually great... It will work with any hardware of course.


----------



## Cevisi

Julius Decimus said:


> Good day.
> 
> How is the Poweramp EQ app ? Is it released and does it work well with the Q5s ?


It works very well with the q5s


----------



## Julius Decimus

Ok, thank you.
I am asking because most of the system wide equalisers require rooted device in order to work.
Happy listening.


----------



## guido

on iPhone I will try the Roon equalizers...


----------



## Cevisi

Julius Decimus said:


> Ok, thank you.
> I am asking because most of the system wide equalisers require rooted device in order to work.
> Happy listening.


Yes i know most of them but the new standalone poweramp equalizer works whitout root


----------



## guido

is there a firmware update for the Q5s TC and what is the latest version?


----------



## ev13wt

AKM AK4493EQ can do 6 different 32bit filters, what of this is implemented or activated?


----------



## Ichos




----------



## guido

the FiiO IOS apps do not work well with the Q5s TC....is there an update coming on the app store?


----------



## chichaphile (Jan 10, 2021)

guido said:


> the FiiO IOS apps do not work well with the Q5s TC....is there an update coming on the app store?




yup im having some issue with FiiO Music or FiiO Control on iPhone SE to Q5s TC... hopefully there's an update ASAP

other then that im really satisfied with Q5s TC after swim to this hobby from dap > Q5s Vanilla > Mojo > Micro BL » Finallale Q5s TC💃


----------



## chichaphile

Suddenly it works 😻


----------



## guido

is that the FiiO Music or FiiO control app on your iPhone?

neither of them work for me anymore...they did a day ago...


----------



## chichaphile

guido said:


> is that the FiiO Music or FiiO control app on your iPhone?
> 
> neither of them work for me anymore...they did a day ago...



FiiO Control App 😚 try to reset Q5s TC & unpaired first from your bluetooth list + reinstall The app 💃 Good luck


----------



## FiiO

guido said:


> is that the FiiO Music or FiiO control app on your iPhone?
> 
> neither of them work for me anymore...they did a day ago...


Dear friend,

Only the FiiO Control app works for Q5s TC currently.

You could check via following steps if the connection : 


①If the app quit working, it is suggested to clear the pairing record of the Q5s TC in your phone. Then reconnect it to your phone and try again.

②For the iOS version: the first time to enter “Bluetooth device control”, short press the play/pause button of the Q5s TC to finish connection, and then click “Cancel” and return to “Bluetooth device control” menu. It will be connected successfully. At this time, click Bluetooth device to execute relating operations.

③For the iOS version: if the Q5s TC did not show up in the “Bluetooth device control” list, click the “Refresh” icon in the upper right corner, or quit the app for a while and then reenter it.

Best regards


----------



## guido

ok, got the FiiO control app to work...what does the charge toggle switch do exactly?


----------



## gigglebug

guido said:


> ok, got the FiiO control app to work...what does the charge toggle switch do exactly?



I would use it to disable charging when I was predominantly listening connected to a laptop via usb just so it wasn't continually topping up the battery every time I used it. Not every time obviously but regularly so the battery was expending most of it's charge before it was topped up again. It was another contributor on here that pointed me in that direction. It's a bit of a faff as I would have to connect to my phone via bluetooth first to bring up the app, turn off the charging and then disable the bluetooth connection on the app before commencing with the laptop.


----------



## guido

aha ok thanks...and the difference between the "always" and "until device restarts" settings?


----------



## chichaphile

gigglebug said:


> I would use it to disable charging when I was predominantly listening connected to a laptop via usb just so it wasn't continually topping up the battery every time I used it. Not every time obviously but regularly so the battery was expending most of it's charge before it was topped up again. It was another contributor on here that pointed me in that direction. It's a bit of a faff as I would have to connect to my phone via bluetooth first to bring up the app, turn off the charging and then disable the bluetooth connection on the app before commencing with the laptop.



From my experience on iPhone SE i didn't need to switch off auto charge function it automatically disabled 💃
But if using usb type C transport ( dap or phone ) i need to switch off


----------



## gigglebug

chichaphile said:


> From my experience on iPhone SE i didn't need to switch off auto charge function it automatically disabled 💃
> But if using usb type C transport ( dap or phone ) i need to switch off



Yes, same here although I don't go into the app at all whilst connected to my Iphone as I use the lead as oppose to bluetooth. I just know the battery is being used up.


----------



## chichaphile

gigglebug said:


> Yes, same here although I don't go into the app at all whilst connected to my Iphone as I use the lead as oppose to bluetooth. I just know the battery is being used up.



i hope FiiO Link on iOS can be server 😚 whislist


----------



## gigglebug

guido said:


> aha ok thanks...and the difference between the "always" and "until device restarts" settings?



Isn't it for the indicator on the front that shows what codec is being used? I never really touched it myself but presumably you can either turn it off for the duration of the session or switch it off permanently which might be handy for heavy use users on the go?


----------



## gigglebug (Jan 11, 2021)

chichaphile said:


> i hope FiiO Link on iOS can be server 😚 whislist



I'd love for the Fiio app to be functional whilst connected to my Iphone via the lead so I could use the filters, equaliser and balance controls. At the moment I have the choice of either using bluetooth and the quality being limited (Tidal Master tracks no longer play at the higher rate) or connecting with the lead and having no adjustments. My hearing is a little bit funky so even just the balance control would be beneficial and neither Tidal nor the Iphone have any functions which can be used in conjunction. I did try using an equaliser called Boom (I think) which was a pretty decent app in general but it too was limiting the quality passed onto the Q5S and I could hear a noticeable difference in the quality when doing A/B tests so I didn't stick with it.


----------



## guido

strangely enough I was listening to Qobuz in hi-res with the Q5sTC connected to the iPhone via the USB lead....I opened the FiiO control app and it showed the Q5 to be connected,,,and I managed to use the balance control which actually worked...but the equalizer did not...weird


----------



## guido

still not sure about the difference between the "always" and "until device restarts" settings...it has nothing to do with the RGB light...it is a setting which appears if you switch charging to "OFF"


----------



## gigglebug (Jan 14, 2021)

Maybe yours is different to mine but it is certainly the case as far as my app is concerned. No such option under the charge selector, on or off. Different app features for different models?






Surely it would only be working under the same principle if it is different for your device/app though?


----------



## guido

yup...my app is different


----------



## guido

ok, I just realized that the  "until device restarts" and "always" settings come on for both Charge and RGB when they are set to OFF


----------



## FiiO

guido said:


> ok, I just realized that the  "until device restarts" and "always" settings come on for both Charge and RGB when they are set to OFF


Always: The setting will keep always even after restart. 

Until device restarts: The setting will not keep after restart. For example, you set the charge option to off and this setting will keep when the Q5s TC is still on. But after turning off, the charge option will be set to on again automatically.

Best regards


----------



## guido

Thank you, that makes sense..

I cannot find any info on the battery management...is it ok to leave the Q5sTC permanently connected via USB to my Mac?

The Q5 power switch is off when I don't use it..


----------



## KopaneDePooj

FiiO said:


> Always: The setting will keep always even after restart.
> 
> Until device restarts: The setting will not keep after restart. For example, you set the charge option to off and this setting will keep when the Q5s TC is still on. But after turning off, the charge option will be set to on again automatically.
> 
> Best regards



Can this setting be implemented in Q5s (non-TC) too, in a firmware update?


----------



## Shakmal

KopaneDePooj said:


> Can this setting be implemented in Q5s (non-TC) too, in a firmware update?


I feel the same way that it should be standardized for all Q5s platform


----------



## FiiO

Shakmal said:


> I feel the same way that it should be standardized for all Q5s platform


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback. We have reported to the engineer for assessing about that. But it may take some time for test and check.

Best regards


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

I've had the original Q5 for a few years and actually have never plugged it into a PC yet (only use bluetooth and with an iphone). Should I / is there any advantages to updating the firmware at this point if its been working fine? Any sonic differences? Is the process straightforward? thanks


----------



## FiiO

Uncle00Jesse said:


> I've had the original Q5 for a few years and actually have never plugged it into a PC yet (only use bluetooth and with an iphone). Should I / is there any advantages to updating the firmware at this point if its been working fine? Any sonic differences? Is the process straightforward? thanks


Dear friend,

You could read this FAQ for help to update the firmware:https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/65276.html

The firmware update is not necessary. You could not update it if you would prefer.

Best regards


----------



## Shakmal

To Fiio, is there any future plan to make the Q5s TC a full certified with full unfold of  Mqa device


----------



## FiiO

Shakmal said:


> To Fiio, is there any future plan to make the Q5s TC a full certified with full unfold of  Mqa device





FiiO said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have reported your feedback to the engineer. The MQA support could not add for the Q5s.
> Firstly, we haven't started the development yet. And the development and certification are a particularly long process.Even if Q5s can support MQA, it's just render, not decoder (2X unfoldings).
> ...


No, sorry. But we will try to support the MQA in our new DAC products in the future.

Best regards


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jan 22, 2021)

Can the FiiO Q5s TC run off of USB Power when used as a Desktop DAC/AMP instead of the Internal Battery?

@FiiO


----------



## Ichos

I don't think that there is a way to bypass battery charging and operation.
May be there is a chance that when it is fully charged then runs from the USB power?


----------



## boodi (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a Q5s TC on loan and will put up a review later ,
I have also the Chord Mojo / Qudelix 5k / Fiio Btr 5 ( had other Fiio in the past at hands but not currently ) / Eida 9038s / Lg V40 as portables

and other not portables setups .

so far I am impressed by the build , overall tech design and easy of use of the unit , it feels like nicely engineered and well packed functional hardware , a bit  soon to say the last word on operations but for now I have encountered zero issues of the ones mentioned. Sound is pretty good for a portable unit , I wouldn't opinion it very easily as bad or not so good  ; I will write a more reasoned description later with pros and cons


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

How much better is the Q5s Bluetooth performance with iOS specifically over the original Q5?


----------



## Shakmal

Ichos said:


> I don't think that there is a way to bypass battery charging and operation.
> May be there is a chance that when it is fully charged then runs from the USB power?


I have been asking the same question too.. It is either the power from USB will be charging directly the unit or the battery when the battery is fully charged up, but I do believe that it is the later which might deteriorate the battery capacity in the long run.


----------



## Ichos

To be honest here I wouldn't buy a battery powered device to use it with a PC.
My best case scenario is to use it with charge off till the battery is depleted and then give it a full charge and start again.


----------



## FiiO

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Can the FiiO Q5s TC run off of USB Power when used as a Desktop DAC/AMP instead of the Internal Battery?
> 
> @FiiO


Dear friend,

Sorry no. Or you could consider whether the K3 without battery could meet your need: https://www.fiio.com/k3

Best regards


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jan 24, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry no. Or you could consider whether the K3 without battery could meet your need: https://www.fiio.com/k3
> 
> Best regards



I've used to own the K3 and I didn't like it much. + I've switched to 4.4.

I'm sure a product like this will SELL!

Make a *FiiO K3 Pro / K4* with THX Balanced 4.4 + 3.5mm SE / 6.35mm in a *Schiit HEL / Fulla / **Micca Origen G2** Design(Top Volume Knob)*. Have a switch between Headphone Volume control and Speaker Volume control so users wouldn't have to unplug their headphone, unit should remember the Volume settings for both Headphone and Speaker.

I'm basically wishing for a *Micca Origen G2* with Modern Tech*. *_I would buy one in a heartbeat!_


----------



## MotherGooz

I’m using a Usb-A to USB-A —>USB OTG adapter so that when I’m using the Q5S on PC it wil not charge up the battery. Works great, but after 2 years of heavy usage the battery is not what is used to be. Any change i can replace it?


----------



## Shakmal

I haven't 


MotherGooz said:


> I’m using a Usb-A to USB-A —>USB OTG adapter so that when I’m using the Q5S on PC it wil not charge up the battery. Works great, but after 2 years of heavy usage the battery is not what is used to be. Any change i can replace it?


I haven't seen anyone tried to DIY for the battery replacement but I have replaced the battery for a very early version of Fiio Alpen model.. Which is currently collecting dust.. Lol


----------



## MotherGooz

Shakmal said:


> I haven't
> 
> I haven't seen anyone tried to DIY for the battery replacement but I have replaced the battery for a very early version of Fiio Alpen model.. Which is currently collecting dust.. Lol



It’s not hard, remove the bottom dac, then the 2 black screws inside and you can remove the backside and have access to the battery. So @FiiO  where can I order a replacement battery


----------



## gavinfabl (Jan 26, 2021)

Got the Q5s a few days ago. It’s a cracking piece of kit. I have a problem though. Every time I turn on the volume and connect , the Q5s volume control doesn’t work. Pushing the reset pin clears up the problem but it doesn’t seem right that I have to do this every time I want to use it. Firmware is 1.4. Connecting to my iPhone 12 Pro Max and iPad Pro (usb c). Has anyone else had this issue? If so, is there a better fix?

I am connecting the Q5s to my iPhone via usb normally. Not sure if there is a specific way of turning one device on or off before connecting the cables. Could it be something as straightforward as this ?


----------



## FiiO

gavinfabl said:


> Got the Q5s a few days ago. It’s a cracking piece of kit. I have a problem though. Every time I turn on the volume and connect , the Q5s volume control doesn’t work. Pushing the reset pin clears up the problem but it doesn’t seem right that I have to do this every time I want to use it. Firmware is 1.4. Connecting to my iPhone 12 Pro Max and iPad Pro (usb c). Has anyone else had this issue? If so, is there a better fix?
> 
> I am connecting the Q5s to my iPhone via usb normally. Not sure if there is a specific way of turning one device on or off before connecting the cables. Could it be something as straightforward as this ?


Dear friend,

Which output port are  you using? And it seems that the Q5s doesn't have 1.4 firmware. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

MotherGooz said:


> It’s not hard, remove the bottom dac, then the 2 black screws inside and you can remove the backside and have access to the battery. So @FiiO  where can I order a replacement battery


Dear friend,

Because of the strict customs here, we could not arrange the pure battery shipment to other country now. 

But you could try to find one from Aliexpress. This one is recommended by other user: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001197407095.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.7.677e6b00V4XrcD

Best regards


----------



## Shakmal

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Because of the strict customs here, we could not arrange the pure battery shipment to other country now.
> 
> ...


Wow.. TQ.. Does it requires any wire cutting and soldering or it is just as simple as attaching the connector.


----------



## MotherGooz

Shakmal said:


> Wow.. TQ.. Does it requires any wire cutting and soldering or it is just as simple as attaching the connector.



just a simple detaching the old wire and connecting the new battery wire.


----------



## gavinfabl

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which output port are  you using? And it seems that the Q5s doesn't have 1.4 firmware.
> 
> Best regards



This is what it says in the Fiio control app. Anyway, I just updated to iOS 14.4 and it seems problem has vanished 😀


----------



## gavinfabl

A further update. I’ve now used the Q5s TC THX AAA with both my iPhone 12 Pro Max and now my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra. Awesome sounds. I really like it with the S21 Ultra.


----------



## FiiO

Glad to hear about that. Thanks for the feedback.

Best regards


----------



## BROKEN1981

FiiO said:


> Glad to hear about that. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Best regards


I just bought the FIIO Q5S TC from B&H. It hasn't arrived yet. What I would like to know is if I can use any charging brick to charge it. Will the Q5s TC control the current? Also when battery is full, will the device stop charging to prevent over charging?


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 3, 2021)

FiiO Q5S TC THX AAA-78 Review
💖


----------



## JTTT

BROKEN1981 said:


> I just bought the FIIO Q5S TC from B&H. It hasn't arrived yet. What I would like to know is if I can use any charging brick to charge it. Will the Q5s TC control the current? Also when battery is full, will the device stop charging to prevent over charging?


Just got my unit delivered, and yes, it does seem to stop charging once all 4 LEDs is lighted.
Hope you enjoy yours once it arrives.


----------



## Rudivanb

Does some of you also have the issue that the Q5S mostly wants to play audio via Bluetooth, even thought in the Control App, charging via USB is set to OFF. Sometimes I get it, by pure luck, to play audio out of my phone via the USB cable. @FiiO Kang : Would there be a procedure to follow to get it to work always easily?


----------



## BROKEN1981

JTTT said:


> Just got my unit delivered, and yes, it does seem to stop charging once all 4 LEDs is lighted.
> Hope you enjoy yours once it arrives.


Awesome! Also how did you charge it? Right now my PC is dead. Motherboard died.  I have a few charging bricks but they are all fast chargers. Will it be fine?


----------



## JTTT

BROKEN1981 said:


> Awesome! Also how did you charge it? Right now my PC is dead. Motherboard died.  I have a few charging bricks but they are all fast chargers. Will it be fine?


I am just using an old iphone charger with a. USB A to USB C cable.
The charger gives some 1A output, probably not going to kill it as it is rather small by today's standard. I guess.


----------



## Shakmal (Feb 3, 2021)

Rudivanb said:


> Does some of you also have the issue that the Q5S mostly wants to play audio via Bluetooth, even thought in the Control App, charging via USB is set to OFF. Sometimes I get it, by pure luck, to play audio out of my phone via the USB cable. @FiiO Kang : Would there be a procedure to follow to get it to work always easily?


U have to select the input audio either through the USB input button on the left side or BT connection on the right side and make sure the USB cable is appropriately connected in line with the  arrow indicators if u r using the USB connection.

The charging option to On or OFF should normally be selected at Fiio Control Panel.


----------



## JTTT

BROKEN1981 said:


> ... I have a few charging bricks but they are all fast chargers. Will it be fine?



FiiO's page "https://www.fiio.com/q5stypec_comparisons":
Under " *Power and Battery* " section, it said "DC5V 2A (Recommended".
Will your fast chargers give more than 2A?


----------



## chichaphile

JTTT said:


> FiiO's page "https://www.fiio.com/q5stypec_comparisons":
> Under " *Power and Battery* " section, it said "DC5V 2A (Recommended".
> Will your fast chargers give more than 2A?



certainly not faster, cause limited by internal usb power limiter 💃 but i preferred slow 1A charging to minimize heat ( heat is lithium battery enemy )


----------



## Shakmal

JTTT said:


> FiiO's page "https://www.fiio.com/q5stypec_comparisons":
> Under " *Power and Battery* " section, it said "DC5V 2A (Recommended".
> Will your fast chargers give more than 2A?


 I don't think that Q5s internal charging structure support the fast charging feature. But any charger even with the fast charging features will work ok with Q5s and to be safe, make sure it does not exceed the recommended specifications of 2A.


----------



## FiiO

Rudivanb said:


> Does some of you also have the issue that the Q5S mostly wants to play audio via Bluetooth, even thought in the Control App, charging via USB is set to OFF. Sometimes I get it, by pure luck, to play audio out of my phone via the USB cable. @FiiO Kang : Would there be a procedure to follow to get it to work always easily?


Dear friend,

Do you mean that you are connecting the Q5S TC to the mobile phone via USB adapter, but the mobile phone connect to the Q5S TC via Bluetooth still? What's the model name of your Q5S TC? Did you try another mobile phone and the issue remains?

Best regards


----------



## BROKEN1981

chichaphile said:


> certainly not faster, cause limited by internal usb power limiter 💃 but i preferred slow 1A charging to minimize heat ( heat is lithium battery enemy )


Just found this charger this morning. Surprised I still have it considering how old it is. 2A but as the recommended is 5V 2A, I should be fine. Thanks to you and everyone for the help!


----------



## Rudivanb

Shakmal said:


> U have to select the input audio either through the USB input button on the left side or BT connection on the right side and make sure the USB cable is appropriately connected in line with the  arrow indicators if u r using the USB connection.
> 
> The charging option to On or OFF should normally be selected at Fiio Control Panel.


Thank you, the issue could also be caused by the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable. Or a dirty USB port on my phone. Yesterday with another cable I did not run into this problem.


----------



## Rudivanb

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Do you mean that you are connecting the Q5S TC to the mobile phone via USB adapter, but the mobile phone connect to the Q5S TC via Bluetooth still? What's the model name of your Q5S TC? Did you try another mobile phone and the issue remains?
> 
> Best regards


Yes, even when I have the Q5S TC connected by cable with my phone it sometimes still wants to establish a Bluetooth connection. Will try another phone and an incoming FiiO LT-TC1 cable to see if the issue persists. 
Would it be an idea in an next edition of the Q5S to add to the input selection button BT. So having usb/line/opt/coax/bluetooth ?


----------



## jamington2004 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi have one of these on it’s way to me - going to see if there is any real world reduction in quality compared to the Chord Hugo 2 with my IEMs - and hopefully the answer is no and I can keep this for a more portable (and money saving!!)  home and away solution 

Can someone tell me will the Q5s TC fit into an older case advertised to use with the older Q5?

Thanks


----------



## guido

case is the same


----------



## jamington2004

Thanks for the reply - I know there’s some missing inputs and stuff so wanted to be sure size and shape are identical


----------



## jamington2004

Got the Q5s TC in my hands now 

1) is it just me or is the headphone socket (or volume control whichever way you look at it)
 at the wrong end? I’d have to stick it in my pocket with the volume control inaccessible at the bottom to avoid messing the cable / connector?

2) How do I turn on Bluetooth back on once the amps gone into standby and I have to turn it back on? Seems to not pick it up automatically and not sure how I managed it before, single press of play button doesn’t work

Sounds good so far though


----------



## guido

you need to keep the play button pressed a few seconds


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 7, 2021)

jamington2004 said:


> Got the Q5s TC in my hands now
> 
> 1) is it just me or is the headphone socket (or volume control whichever way you look at it)
> at the wrong end? I’d have to stick it in my pocket with the volume control inaccessible at the bottom to avoid messing the cable / connector?
> ...



press input button once after entering standby mode 💖


----------



## jamington2004

Ok thanks both  
I worked out 2 second press to activate Bluetooth.

Will try the input button to come out of standby - although I just read it doesn’t work for Bluetooth?

Next question  Stuck on this screen trying to open the App.... there is no power button to press?? Musics playing, tried going into pairing mode / pressing various buttons....


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 7, 2021)

jamington2004 said:


> Ok thanks both
> I worked out 2 second press to activate Bluetooth.
> 
> Will try the input button to come out of standby - although I just read it doesn’t work for Bluetooth?
> ...



Reset your Q5s tc using sim ejector tools repairing bluetooth then connect again


----------



## Shakmal (Feb 7, 2021)

jamington2004 said:


> Ok thanks both
> I worked out 2 second press to activate Bluetooth.
> 
> Will try the input button to come out of standby - although I just read it doesn’t work for Bluetooth?
> ...


U need to pair first with either your smartphone or audio source through Bluetooth. Once your Q5 is added into the trusted devices of your audio source,  it will be connected automatically once u activate the Bluetooth connection at Q5s by keep pressing for several seconds the middle button on the left side. There is a pair and BT sign at that particular button.

U need to repeat the same step by pressing that particular  middle button on the left side whenever u want to activate the BT connection with your audio source.

Note: u cannot use the input button on the right side to activate the BT connection.


----------



## JTTT

If one of the hardware buttons can be set to turn the USB charging on/off, that would make things easier.

Currently, it seems the USB charging can only be turn on/off via the app, which must be connected via bluetooth...
i.e. Have to connect the bluetooth from the FiiO Control to set USB charging even when I am hooking up my DAP to the Q5s-TC, or it will drain power from my DAP...

I guess that's one of the reasons why some other AMP got a separate charging port, does nothing but charging only...


----------



## FiiO

JTTT said:


> If one of the hardware buttons can be set to turn the USB charging on/off, that would make things easier.
> 
> Currently, it seems the USB charging can only be turn on/off via the app, which must be connected via bluetooth...
> i.e. Have to connect the bluetooth from the FiiO Control to set USB charging even when I am hooking up my DAP to the Q5s-TC, or it will drain power from my DAP...
> ...


Dear friend,

We have recorded your feedback and reported to the engineer to assess the feasibility.

Best regards


----------



## Rudivanb

My issue was that I could not always play music via USB from my phone, even when the charging was set to off. 
USB sounds better to me than via Bluetooth.

The issue might have been caused by:
- The supplied USB-C to -C cable being directional, which I noticed only today. 
- Another C to C cable did not make a firm enough connection.

Today the Fiio LT-TC1 cable has been delivered and this one has clear signs on the plugs and it is of better quality than the standard cable.  

I have to follow this procedure:
1. Connect Q5S and phone via Bluetooth (BT) to change settings in the Control app, to set Charging off and to change other settings, if needed. 
2. Disconnect BT with Q5S on phone.
3. Switch the Q5S off.
4. Plug in the USB-C to -C cable on both ends, taking into account the correct direction.
5. Switch on the Q5S and wait for about 5 seconds until the phone shows: USB Audio device initialized. 
UAPP (with MQA driver) is set to open automatically when a USB audio device is detected.
6. Finally I can select the music 🎵 to play. 

At least it works now and not just sometimes.


----------



## JTTT (Feb 12, 2021)

Rudivanb said:


> ...
> I have to follow this procedure:
> 1. Connect Q5S and phone via Bluetooth (BT) to change settings in the Control app, to set Charging off and to change other settings, if needed.
> 2. Disconnect BT with Q5S on phone.
> ...


1-3 would not be needed if usb charging could be turned off by means of a hardware button, or perhaps hold some hardware button while the device is being turned on...

Hopefully the tech people could came up with some firmware upgrade to implement solution like this.


----------



## boodi

boodi said:


> I have a Q5s TC on loan and will put up a review later ,
> I have also the Chord Mojo / Qudelix 5k / Fiio Btr 5 ( had other Fiio in the past at hands but not currently ) / Eida 9038s / Lg V40 as portables
> 
> and other not portables setups .
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q5s-tc-type-c.24806/reviews#item-review-25327


----------



## chichaphile

boodi said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q5s-tc-type-c.24806/reviews#item-review-25327



i had both Mojo & Q5s TC, spot on review 💖


----------



## boodi (Feb 18, 2021)

@FiiO  is there a way to use Fiio app or just the Fiio app Eq when connected as USB/DAC to the phone ?


----------



## FiiO

boodi said:


> @FiiO  is there a way to use Fiio app or just the Fiio app Eq when connected as USB/DAC to the phone ?


Dear friend,

Yes. But if you would like to adjust the setting of the Q5s, you would need to connect via Bluetooth.

Best regards


----------



## boodi

I'd like to use the Fiio App Equalizer and filters via USB/DAC ( when Usb plugged ) . How can I do  it ?


----------



## Ichos

You have to connect through bluetooth.
Then pick the filter you like and apply the EQ of your preference.
Your choices will be saved to the memory.
Then you can use it with usb dac mode.


----------



## gigglebug

Ichos said:


> You have to connect through bluetooth.
> Then pick the filter you like and apply the EQ of your preference.
> Your choices will be saved to the memory.
> Then you can use it with usb dac mode.



Does it really work like that though? I've only ever heard the benefits of the eq whilst it is in bluetooth mode otherwise it is just flat when connected via usb regardless of any previous setting applied. The only adjustment that has carried over is the charge setting.


----------



## Ichos

The filter setting is 100% working.

I thought the same of the EQ but if you have tried and it is not applied then thus it is.


----------



## Ichos

gigglebug said:


> Does it really work like that though? I've only ever heard the benefits of the eq whilst it is in bluetooth mode otherwise it is just flat when connected via usb regardless of any previous setting applied. The only adjustment that has carried over is the charge setting.


You are right about the EQ and I am very sorry.
It does not work in usb mode.
You have to use a third players EQ.
For example FiiO music player eq will work in Android usb connection.

The low pass filter as said above is stored permanently in the memory.


----------



## boodi (Feb 19, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes. But if you would like to adjust the setting of the Q5s, you would need to connect via Bluetooth.
> 
> Best regards


so ,
can you confirm ( or not ) that there's a way to use Fiio Control app EQ set while in USB mode ?


----------



## gigglebug (Feb 19, 2021)

Ichos said:


> You are right about the EQ and I am very sorry.
> It does not work in usb mode.
> You have to use a third players EQ.
> For example FiiO music player eq will work in Android usb connection.
> ...



No apology needed. I only actually need a minor eq adjustment, and sometimes a slight balance adjustment depending on my dodgy ear, to get my equipment sounding exactly how I want it to so it's frustrating that I either have the option of connecting to my Iphone via usb to make use of the better quality music available on the premium subscriptions or connecting via bluetooth to have an equaliser, both not both at the same time. If connected via bluetooth the volume can still be controlled by the phone so presumably the music is still being passed through the phones dac where it can't  via usb so presumably isn't. I am trialling Qubuz at the moment which naturally sounds different to both Tidal and Deezer through my equipment and I prefer this sound so it may prove to be the solution but I've already come across quite a few tracks that aren't available on it so even then it is still going to be a compromise. I just wish the Fiio app were still available in usb mode, I can't for the life of me think why it shouldn't be.

* I did look at a couple of eq apps, Boom was one of them I think, but they weren't quite right for whatever reason - can't remember now to be honest. Maybe I'll have another look but presumably they had no effect in usb mode either.


----------



## Ichos

Have you tried the FiiO music app?
I don't know if it is supported by iphone.
Then you can use the embedded eq under usb mode.

BTW , Qobuz is way better than all the other services.


----------



## gigglebug (Feb 19, 2021)

Ichos said:


> Have you tried the FiiO music app?
> I don't know if it is supported by iphone.
> Then you can use the embedded eq under usb mode.
> 
> BTW , Qobuz is way better than all the other services.



I've just downloaded the music app but there is only the option to sync with ITunes by the looks of things, you wouldn't know how to get other music servers to link to it would you?

* I'm not sure that it can be done which is a shame.


----------



## IPodnoob

One of the things I don't like with the FiiO Q5s is the inability to skip tracks when using a wired connection, what in the hell were they thinking?


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 19, 2021)

IPodnoob said:


> One of the things I don't like with the FiiO Q5s is the inability to skip tracks when using a wired connection, what in the hell were they thinking?


if you want to used built in controller used your phone instead...






this button already awesome, I'm glad FiiO doesn't put CTIA on 3.5mm


----------



## Ichos

gigglebug said:


> I've just downloaded the music app but there is only the option to sync with ITunes by the looks of things, you wouldn't know how to get other music servers to link to it would you?
> 
> * I'm not sure that it can be done which is a shame.


Sorry but I am an Android user.


----------



## Julius Decimus

gigglebug said:


> I've just downloaded the music app but there is only the option to sync with ITunes by the looks of things, you wouldn't know how to get other music servers to link to it would you?
> 
> * I'm not sure that it can be done which is a shame.


You mean something like this ? : https://soundiiz.com/

Fiio app i don't see in the support list, but other widely used ones are there. 

This is for playlists only by the looks of it.

There is this as well: https://www.tunemymusic.com/


----------



## cr3ativ3

hi all , i have a problem to connect my q5s to my iphone 12 pro over bluetooth , first the phone could not find the fiio , after a lot trying around with the cable connected it finally found the q5s , and i can connect , but when im playing music now , the sound only stutters ...   it worked fine with the iphone X ... can someone help ?


----------



## chichaphile

cr3ativ3 said:


> hi all , i have a problem to connect my q5s to my iphone 12 pro over bluetooth , first the phone could not find the fiio , after a lot trying around with the cable connected it finally found the q5s , and i can connect , but when im playing music now , the sound only stutters ...   it worked fine with the iphone X ... can someone help ?


- Clear pair from Q5s
- unpaired from your phoner
- reset Q5s using sim ejector tools
- Enter bluetooth mode on Q5s and open bluetooth setting reconnect to Q5s


----------



## cr3ativ3

chichaphile said:


> - reset Q5s using sim ejector tools


thanks , hitting the small reset button at q5s worked


----------



## gigglebug

Julius Decimus said:


> You mean something like this ? : https://soundiiz.com/
> 
> Fiio app i don't see in the support list, but other widely used ones are there.
> 
> ...



Cheers, I'll have a look. I may not actually need anything to be fair, Quboz sounds more energetic than both Tidal and Deezer with my equipment anyhow and assuming there isn't some form of placebo effect happening which wears off it sounds pretty much the same as the other two did, with the small amount of eq I used to bring them to life, naturally.


----------



## progdvd

@FiiO 
Please give us 2 USB-C ports in the Q5s tc successor. One for charging and one for music. 

With M17 announced, does Fiio have any plans for upgrading Q5 line this year?


----------



## FiiO

progdvd said:


> @FiiO
> Please give us 2 USB-C ports in the Q5s tc successor. One for charging and one for music.
> 
> With M17 announced, does Fiio have any plans for upgrading Q5 line this year?


We will report your feedback to the product manager. And for more information of the new product, you could read: https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/3512510158857028
Best regards


----------



## BROKEN1981

This is my honest review. I got the device on 2-8-21.
Battery is kinda bad. Though in the late 80's to early 90's 2 AA batteries would die pretty fast in a Sony walkman. Same for Sony diskman. So compared to that, I guess would make this a win?

Audio: For a $360 portable dac this performs poorly. Sub base is lacking as in no sub base at all. It's just not there. Base is weak. It punches but very weak. The base boost switch makes the music muddy. Best not to use it.  Audio replication is off. I notice it in most songs with good recording. Especially with rap, gun shots are artificial and don't sound real.  I don't have these issues with my other devices.

There is no reason to buy the Q5s TC when the Q3 is just about the same. The IFI hip dac is $150 and sounds better. Their implementation of Base boost is better as well. Then the all in one solution like the LG V series are far superior to the Q5s TC sadly. Take the LG V30, it's a quad dac with MQA support. It's a smartphone that out performs the Q5s TC. The ONE thing the Q5s TC was built for and can't even do a good job.

The Q5s TC HAS the hardware to be a good dac. I have no clue what FIIO engineers are doing, but they aren't doing their job correctly. In this current form, the Q5s TC should be priced at $100.  It's just a Q3 with bluetooth that sounds the same as the Q3 and the IFI hip dac that's $150 beats both the Q3 and Q5s TC.

Since the Q5s TC can get firmware updates, I hope FIIO does the correct thing and issue a proper update. My current version is 1.4


----------



## BROKEN1981

Double post, sorry


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 24, 2021)

BROKEN1981 said:


> This is my honest review. I got the device on 2-8-21.
> Battery is kinda bad. Though in the late 80's to early 90's 2 AA batteries would die pretty fast in a Sony walkman. Same for Sony diskman. So compared to that, I guess would make this a win?
> 
> Audio: For a $360 portable dac this performs poorly. Sub base is lacking as in no sub base at all. It's just not there. Base is weak. It punches but very weak. The base boost switch makes the music muddy. Best not to use it.  Audio replication is off. I notice it in most songs with good recording. Especially with rap, gun shots are artificial and don't sound real.  I don't have these issues with my other devices.
> ...



Honestly speaking this isn't a honest review but in fact just your ridiculous personal opinion...


----------



## KopaneDePooj

Dude, your references are wrong. This is a linear sounding device above all, and that's what is supposed to be. No offense but I guess very few people will take seriously a "review" in which "bass" is called "base" and the ultimate sound test is... gunshots in rap songs...


----------



## Julius Decimus

BROKEN1981 said:


> Double post, sorry


Try using equalizer and see how are things then.

The bass boost lowers the mids and the treble when you activate it. It is actually OK if you listen music very loud (guess rap is for listening above average volume levels ? Same for movies.). 

Amp part is not the best, but the DAC is excellent. If you have other amplifiers, connect them to the line out and try so as well.  See how it is.

There are digital filters as well, you can change that with the Fiio app. "Sharp Roll-off" gives most bass. Try that as well. If you decide try it and don't hear change immediately, leave it at sharp roll-off and listen so. After days try another, you will see the other filters are more soft sounding. And less bass.


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 24, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> There are digital filters as well, you can change that with the Fiio app. "Sharp Roll-off" gives most bass. Try that as well. If you decide try it and don't hear change immediately, leave it at sharp roll-off and listen so. After days try another, you will see the other filters are more soft sounding. And less bass.


AKM Description :








ESS Description :


----------



## Julius Decimus

chichaphile said:


> AKM Description :


Ok, thanks for posting.


----------



## stenog

For those who haven't read Brookes review about the Q5(and his reviews in general) should give it a read it's highly recommended. 

Note this review is the old Q5, not the one with USB C. Unfortunately Brooke is not active anymore here on head fi, his reviews was a game changer  

https://www.hear.reviews/2018/05/08/fiio-q5-flagship-blue-tooth-dac-amp-a-game-changer/

Ifi xdsd with comparison to the Q5. 
https://www.hear.reviews/2018/07/18/ifi-xdsd-portable-dac-and-amplifier-review/


----------



## boodi (Feb 25, 2021)

Putting lg v30 / lg v40 against q5s tc is nearly embarassing for them at times ( for both : for some songs this is very discernible  )
as for sound quality , instruments timbral reference , detail retrieval , stage , presence of extra glare in the highs ( both ) . Nearly anything. My ears but ,well.

They sound engaging , but quite far less linear too.

This review reads *a little kind of biased ( rap gunshots apart )

Battery is quite good by the way;
better then Mojo


----------



## BROKEN1981

Julius Decimus said:


> Try using equalizer and see how are things then.
> 
> The bass boost lowers the mids and the treble when you activate it. It is actually OK if you listen music very loud (guess rap is for listening above average volume levels ? Same for movies.).
> 
> ...


I use bit perfect in UAPP.



boodi said:


> Putting lg v30 / lg v40 against q5s tc is nearly embarassing for them at times ( for both : for some songs this is very discernible  )
> as for sound quality , instruments timbral reference , detail retrieval , stage , presence of extra glare in the highs ( both ) . Nearly anything. My ears but ,well.
> 
> They sound engaging , but quite far less linear too.
> ...


Mojo sounds much better then the LG V30, IFI xdsd and ofc Q5s TC. However QC suckkksss. Mine died 7 months in and trying to get it replaced was a no go. They refuse to honor their 1 year warranty. Even though it's never been dropped, hit by water ect.

Also how is it biased? I compared it to the Q3, IFI hip dac and LG V30. I don't hear ANY difference between the Q3 and the Q5s TC. Q3 is 150 and the Q5s TC is 360. The IFI hip dac is 150 and sounds better than the other two. Let's not forget how the Q5s TC is rated by audioscience.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-portable-dac-thx-headphone-amp-review.15105/

I came across this a few days before I made my review. Also to be perfectly honest, every review on headfi is extremely biased in favor of the unit they get to review for free. It always reads as a glowing review. So one review that is not favorable is considered biased? Come on man...


----------



## stenog

I am definitely not enjoying this setup


----------



## gonzfi

Guys I'm looking to do some AB testing with a few different amps. Could anyone recommend which type of rap gunshots are best to use?


----------



## Ichos

stenog said:


> I am definitely not enjoying this setup


Not good because asr says so.

Sell it and get yourself an asr objective recommended device.

We are in a pay roll here from various companies to provide positive reviews for getting free samples.



gonzfi said:


> Guys I'm looking to do some AB testing with a few different amps. Could anyone recommend which type of rap gunshots are best to use?


9mm parabellum.


----------



## Julius Decimus

BROKEN1981 said:


> I use bit perfect in UAPP.


That's good. 

For more bass however, turn off the bit-perfect and go to EQ settings, raise the first two sliders on the left for 32 and 62hz (with lets say +3-4db). And set the bar above to -5db to avoid destortion in sound.

You know, this is device that is described as neutral, so it has flat response throughout the frequencies. If you do not like its sound....so it is i guess. Take a look at reviews meybe next time when looking after Fiio device. Most of them are neutral, so if you don't like this, then my advice is use EQ and all will be fine. They have good features and functionality.


----------



## boodi (Feb 25, 2021)

BROKEN1981 said:


> WMojo sounds much better then the LG V30, IFI xdsd and ofc Q5s TC. However QC suckkksss. Mine died 7 months in and trying to get it replaced was a no go. They refuse to honor their 1 year warranty. Even though it's never been dropped, hit by water ect.
> 
> Also how is it biased? I compared it to the Q3, IFI hip dac and LG V30. I don't hear ANY difference between the Q3 and the Q5s TC. Q3 is 150 and the Q5s TC is 360. The IFI hip dac is 150 and sounds better than the other two. Let's not forget how the Q5s TC is rated by audioscience.
> 
> ...


We were not disussing Fiio costumer care  which might be a point worth discussing ;
but about sound quality.

My point and yours possibly too wasn't also about Chord Mojo..
but I did head-to-head comparison and review too for both Fiio and Chord units and with multiple cans as reference , balanced and unbalanced operations , with and without filters and eq etc

It was about preferring Lg v30 to the Fiio Q5s-TC for sound quality
Rap gunshot apart as I admittedly didnt make this particular listening and audio test (_ if you want to provide track/album I will do it and report ; I am curious too now  ) _reading that v30 sounds better then the Q5s-TC is hylarous  or just wrong .

There is no way .. the thing is very discernible .
Lg v30 and v40 sound fast , quite fun ,  and with glare and some shrillness too ; bass control is nowhere.., even not a  remote hint of it .
They have nothing hi-end about balance and timbral reference ;
for detail retrieval they lag behind the Q5s-TC  in balanced operations , it is very discernible , in the way that you hear things with the Q5s-TC that you simply do not hear with Lg v30 or v40 ; obviously  in their only optionable unbalanced configuration.

To talk about dynamics/macro dynamics :  they are in different league ,
v30 sounds steroidly flat compared , to the resolution and transients that Q5s-TC displays . Much better , noticeably better .

blabla
it is quite hard to make an effort and understand this


> LG V30, it's a quad dac with MQA support. It's a smartphone that out performs the Q5s TC. The ONE thing the Q5s TC was built for and can't even do a good job.



even forcing things or accounting that you did not use any filter or eq , on both unit ,
it is out of reach to consider serious what you wrote here


----------



## BROKEN1981

Julius Decimus said:


> That's good.
> 
> For more bass however, turn off the bit-perfect and go to EQ settings, raise the first two sliders on the left for 32 and 62hz (with lets say +3-4db). And set the bar above to -5db to avoid destortion in sound.
> 
> You know, this is device that is described as neutral, so it has flat response throughout the frequencies. If you do not like its sound....so it is i guess. Take a look at reviews meybe next time when looking after Fiio device. Most of them are neutral, so if you don't like this, then my advice is use EQ and all will be fine. They have good features and functionality.


Thanks for that tip. That will help in some of my music. I just honestly thought this would be a step up from the Q3. To me, it's not. The Q5s TC just seems like a Q3 with bluetooth. Also even though it's listed as flat/neutral, just don't seem like it. I listen to everything. Rap, rock, dance and then my favorite guy Luciano Pavarotti. The Q5s TC seems to do a horrible job on him. Surprisingly the Q3 while playing Pavarotti is very enjoyable. Not really understanding how or why.


----------



## stenog

KopaneDePooj said:


> That's because he's using old crappy mob shotguns to hit that high notes! 😅


I think there are a few here who takes it way too seriously 

Just enjoy the music with whatever gear you have


----------



## BROKEN1981

boodi said:


> It was about preferring Lg v30 to the Fiio Q5s-TC .
> 
> Rap gunshot apart as I admit I didnt make in particular this listening audio test  (_ if you want to provide track/album I will do it and report ; I am curious too now _),
> reading that v30 sounds better then the Q5s-TC is hylarous  or just wrong .


I figured I would throw in the LG V30 since that seemed to be good for listening to everything.  As far as "gunshots", maybe a huge mistake for an example since everyone zeroed in on it. I just figured rap is popular, and everyone knows what a gunshot sounds like. The mojo and V30 was realistic. The Q3 and Q5s TC is artificial. The hip dac also comes off real. So I was trying to give a relatable example.

Now, my major point, why should the Q5s TC cost 360 when it's basically a Q3 with bluetooth? I thought this was a step up from the $150 Q3 and hip dac. The hip dac blows it away. Again, I think FIIO dropped the ball in firmware and should issue a new firmware since the Q5s HAS the hardware. If anyone says there is no room for improvement is just lying. Did I have high expectations? Yes! Am I hugely disappointed? Yes! Did I search for reviews other then headfi? Yes. There were many reviews pointing links to audioscience. I decided to check it out. Did I ever go to audioscience before then, or even know about that website? No!

I was simply looking for other reviews to see if others felt the same. I've even seen users saying FIIO would do much better if they open sourced the tools and firmware since other people could do a better job. Would that ever happen? No.

Grab a good source of Luciano Pavarotti, play it on the Q3 ( if you have one), then play it on the Q5s TC. Let me know how it renders for you.


----------



## Ichos

@BROKEN1981 

I have both.
Name the song and I will test later today.


----------



## boodi (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't have a Fiio Q3
I am not sure why I should get  the Ifi hip-dac if I am quite completely satisfied for sound quality on portable with the Q5s-TC
I have demanding ears btw and piled multiple portables before finding and setting , for a while at least , on the Q5s-TC
no  reasons to move now that I have just set ;

but since I can return it on Amazon after the test , then I could get it for comparing them.

I have a Burson Soloist other then multiple cans for reference , and  what you write about the v30 makes no sense to me .. no offense intended.
I am curious about your references though now : not because Rap is more or less widespread then a large number of genres used for both pleasure and test purpose here on head fi ,  I'd like to know what is that track/rap/album with the gunshot to be able to compare too , if you can share . I am just curious .Thanks , appreciated .


----------



## BROKEN1981

Ichos said:


> As you like.
> 
> You can certainly return it and get a Q3 instead.
> 
> ...


ATH-M50x, when I'm on the train to Manhattan a cheap CCA Ca16 for portably. I have a few more IEM's but don't really use them.


----------



## chichaphile

BROKEN1981 said:


> ATH-M50x, when I'm on the train to Manhattan a cheap CCA Ca16 for portably. I have a few more IEM's but don't really use them.


LMAO.... to the max 😁


----------



## BROKEN1981

boodi said:


> I don't have a Fiio Q3
> I am not sure why I should get  the Ifi hip-dac if I am quite completely satisfied for sound quality on portable with the Q5s-TC
> I have demanding ears btw and piled multiple portables before finding and setting , for a while at least , on the Q5s-TC
> no  reasons to move now that I have just set ;
> ...


How do I give you the sound file?


----------



## boodi (Feb 25, 2021)

type here ?
author / album / track

or if that doesn't make sense for some reasons, just send me a pm with a cloud link with the uploaded lossless audio


----------



## KopaneDePooj

BROKEN1981 said:


> Now, my major point, why should the Q5s TC cost 360 when it's basically a Q3 with bluetooth? I thought this was a step up from the $150 Q3 and hip dac. The hip dac blows it away. Again, I think FIIO dropped the ball in firmware and should issue a new firmware since the Q5s HAS the hardware. If anyone says there is no room for improvement is just lying. Did I have high expectations? Yes! Am I hugely disappointed? Yes! Did I search for reviews other then headfi? Yes. There were many reviews pointing links to audioscience. I decided to check it out. Did I ever go to audioscience before then, or even know about that website? No!



Let's talk fundamentals. I understand your frustration, but I think it comes from a wrong understanding of what a good DAC/AMP is supposed to do, and that is to take the digital signal and convert it to analog with as few as possible modifications (in a linear fashion) and then amplify it without adding of subtracting anything. And these the FiiO does successfully.
Now... if you come to expect something else, that's because your ear is used to something else, and interprets THAT as "GOOD" and then "BETTER" should be the same but somehow enhanced. That's a wrong approach.


----------



## boodi

@chichaphile : if I am not wrong you already have the ifi hip-dac .

I already know based on other exchange about Chord Mojo and comparison ,
you quite have good ears  possibly - or they mime my findings .

I am curious, if you do find hip-dac vastly superior to the fiio q5s-tc? or else



BROKEN1981 said:


> ATH-M50x, when I'm on the train to Manhattan a cheap CCA Ca16 for portably. I have a few more IEM's but don't really use them.


*I possibly got it wrong*
or this is your only gear ( 1 headphones , and not sure what IEM ) for testing and assessing outspokenly so that v30 is superior to Q5sTC for sound.
Just asking if it is one thing or the other


----------



## KopaneDePooj

There's one more thing to consider, I see you're using the M50x which is known to be a peaky headphone. I had it for a few days and return it because it was too abrasive to my ear. Maybe the Q5s doesn't synergise well with that headphone and it reveals all its weaknesses.


----------



## boodi (Feb 25, 2021)

> Again, I think FIIO dropped the ball in firmware and should issue a new firmware
> If anyone says there is no room for improvement is just lying


I am in the group of people that wouldn't like to change the sound of the unit ( it is good and good enough , and the balance in how many things and areas it does well is quite surprising ) of course I am not lying and I am not paid for the review ; _I paid for my Q5s-TC instead ,_ after sampling it : to keep it .

*I possibly got it wrong again*
or your suggestion is at manifacturer to deploy a new firmware  in order to change the sound signature of the unit ?


----------



## chichaphile (Feb 25, 2021)

boodi said:


> @chichaphile : if I am not wrong you already have the ifi hip-dac .
> 
> I already know based on other exchange about Chord Mojo and comparison ,
> you quite have good ears  possibly - or they mime my findings .
> ...



To my ears and based on my references IEM Hipdac, Mojo & Q5s TC the difference is obvious

- Mojo is on warmer side with emphasis on sub to midbass and early roll off top end which make mojo sounds less spark and muted in a certain song, Mojo has better depth then wide headstage ( elongated ), Macro dynamic and Layering is great.
Detail retrieval is good at the time they launched, Mojo has the lowest noise with Sensitive multi BA IEM ( 3,5mm SE ).

- Hip-Dac 4.4mm BAL is relatively neutral with hint of warm especially to upper bass to lower mid section with sparkling yet smooth high but grainy not clean to my ears even though Hip dac is most musical of three. Hipdac has above average width then less depth headstage. Layering and Detail retrieval is on par with Q3. Hipdac has the noisier output both 3.5mm SE and 4.4 Bal on sensitive Multi BA IEM, better paired with Full size headphone. ( Best Bass Boost implementation )

- Q5s TC 4.4mm bal is neutral, monitoring top to bottom as i directly compared to my studio setup RME ADI 2 DAC FS for a reference.
Q5s TC true to the source in terms of headstage, overall there's no MSG added here. Layering, micro macro dynamic & Detail retrieval best of three. Q5s TC has slightly more noise then mojo but for sure below the Hip Dac with sensitive multi BA IEM


----------



## boodi

nice summary  you wrote  
thanks


----------



## BROKEN1981 (Feb 25, 2021)

boodi said:


> type here ?
> author / album / track
> 
> or if that doesn't make sense for some reasons, just send me a pm with a cloud link with the uploaded lossless audio


https://mega.nz/folder/7gEGXbZD#g_CSsepW9_XDCQrMHZBDhA

Edit, These tracks are muddy and shouldn't be. However, as was pointed out, new gear might make it sound different from how I'm used to it.


----------



## boodi

BROKEN1981 said:


> https://mega.nz/folder/7gEGXbZD#g_CSsepW9_XDCQrMHZBDhA
> 
> Edit, These tracks are muddy and shouldn't be. However, as was pointed out, new gear might make it sound different from how I'm used to it.


 I 'll give a listen in the weekend to understand better what was it about


----------



## BROKEN1981

boodi said:


> I 'll give a listen in the weekend to understand better what was it about


Awesome! Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## lonewitness

Is this discontinued now @FiiO ?


----------



## MakubexGB

lonewitness said:


> Is this discontinued now @FiiO ?


What makes you ask that?


----------



## lonewitness

Because of the factory fire. That's what my local retailers have been communicating and it's mentioned across the web as well.


----------



## MakubexGB

lonewitness said:


> Because of the factory fire. That's what my local retailers have been communicating and it's mentioned across the web as well.


Oh, the AKM chip shortage. Gotcha.


----------



## squadgazzz

How does this dac/amp sound like comparing to IFI iDSD micro Signature?


----------



## gigglebug (Feb 27, 2021)

[Apple MFi Certified] 2 in 1 Dual Lightning iPhone Adapter & Splitter, Adapter Dual Converter Cable Headphone Music+Charge+Call+Volume Control Compatible for iPhone 11/11 Pro/XS/XR/X 8/7, iPad-iOS 13 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08SQR7...abc_KKGZMW8Z84RB86SBB4AH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Has anybody ever bought something along these lines so that they can charge their phone and be connected to the dac at the same time? They all seem to limit output to 24 bit 48 kHz but would that still be the case for a pass through signal to the dac and would they even be capable of passing the signal through?


----------



## Julius Decimus

lonewitness said:


> Is this discontinued now @FiiO ?


It just got released so to say. 

But right, in James Fiio post for future plans is nothing written for amps or amp/dacs specifically, only players. So i guess it will depend on how much demand there is for this device here. I personally do not think that will be discontinued in this year (or at least for 6 months from now on). 

I am not Fiio, but they do not answer in Head-fi during weekends. I mean, they are not ignoring the posts, just will answer in Monday probably.


----------



## AgentXXL (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi folks,

TL;DR summary: a positive experience sound-wise, but lacking refinements when it comes to connections and configuration.

I'm a relatively new Q5s TC owner, picking it up in 1st week of Jan. '21, after my BTR5 battery swelled and popped the front glass off the unit. The BTR5 has been sent back to Fiio in China for a reasonable repair price, although the tracked shipping from Canada was a bit much - 1/3 the cost of a new BTR5. Regardless, I've been using Fiio products since the 1st gen e17 and companion e9 desktop amp, with an overall happiness with the features and sound delivered by their products. 

My primary headphones for listening are my Shure SE846 IEMs, Hifiman HE560 v1, and modded Sennheiser HD800 (SuperDupont resonator mod). Both the HE560 and HD800 have Dekoni replacement earpads. I've also recently picked up a pair of Fiio's FH7 IEMs, after the left earbud from my SE846 was damaged (blown drivers or crossover circuit). I've picked up a used backup set of the SE846 as I'm quite happy with them for my needs. I'm a tinnitus sufferer and like many have found one of the best ways to keep it from aggravating me is listening to audio sources somewhat constantly.

I was unfortunately duped by the LH Labs/Indiegogo fiasco for over $6300US in product that's never been delivered. At the time I was working full time and had the disposable income. Then life threw a curve - I was forced into early retirement by health issues. Alas this meant a significant drop in disposable income for my audiophile hobby. As I never received a full desktop amp from the LH campaign, I’d been using a Ray Samuels Audio 'The Intruder' balanced portable amp along with the balanced Cypherlabs Algorythm Solo -dB DAC. The Intruder developed a failure in the left channel in 2018 so it was sent back to RSA for repair. Being on limited income I couldn't actually afford to repair it at the time. This left my HE560 and HD800 largely unused until I could afford the repairs. I did get it repaired in Jan. ’20 and it has been OK since, but still using a DAC that’s 5+ years old. Enter the Q5s TC....

I was a little reluctant to take the chance on a unit that normally retails for about $500 CAD, especially since it used AKM and not the ESS Sabre DACs I'm more used to. I've tried AKM based DACs in the past (i.e. my Cypherlabs Algorythm Solo -dB) but tend to prefer the ESS signature. These days though, there's little difference when well implemented. I decided I had to try something new for 2 reasons: the DACs I have were all 5+ years older in technology and supported formats but more importantly, I wanted something recent with enough power to hopefully allow use of my fullsize cans.

I've mainly been using the Shure SE846 IEMs as my primaries for almost 2 years. While they were OK to use with my phones (both Apple and Android) and a Fiio X3, they didn’t deliver the performance I knew they could. Around Christmas 2019 an anonymous donor gifted me the Fiio BTR5 and I was very pleased with its performance, especially when using the balanced output. Regardless, I had saved up some money with plans to buy a newer portable amp/DAC that also offered Bluetooth support.

I read a number of reviews and when I saw Canadian dealer Headphone Bar had them for a slightly reduced price, I decided to take a chance and give one a try. I’ve only had it for 6 weeks but suffice it to say I’m VERY pleased with the audio performance. I’ve only been able to test my HE560 and HD800 cans in single-ended mode. I’m waiting for some connectors to arrive so I can make 4.4mm adapters for my custom cables (which use mini-XLR 4 pole connectors). That said, the Q5s TC handles them adequately in SE mode.

The real winner though is using it with my Shure SE846 and now the Fiio FH7 IEMs. I have 2 balanced MMCX cables for them, one an average quality Mee Audio 2.5mm universal (with adapters), and a new Fiio LC-C 2.5mm purchased at the same time as the Q5s TC from Headphone Bar. The new Fiio cable is also very nice - very supple and flexible, no noticeable micro-phonics and using quality MMCX connectors that appear to have eliminated the occasional connection issues found with lower-end versions.

The Bluetooth audio capability of the Q5s TC is excellent for both range and quality. It stays connected while roaming about my 1100 sq. foot condo, whereas the BTR5 would struggle when more than 10’ away from the BT source. I’ve also been using the Q5s as a USB DAC with Audirvana running on my MacBook Pro. I’ve been using some of my hi-res library - 88/32, 96/24, 192/24 and DSD256 for the source files and I’m very happy with sound quality.

Where I find some cons are with configuration and use of the device via the Fiio apps for iOS and Android, and an issue with trying to use the line-out at the same time as the balanced headphone output. First off I'll speak about the line-out issue. As I'm a bit of a bass-head, I've been considering purchase of a Woojer or Subpac 'haptic transducer' vest. I want to use a vest in combination with my balanced configuration, but alas the line-out disables the headphone outputs when plugged in.

It doesn't seem to support use as a full-time pre-out while also being able to use the headphone outputs (the 4.4mm balanced in my case). The Woojer and Subpac vests both have other connection options, but it would mean dropping to single-ended mode to get it to work. That's something I'm not pleased with at all as I much prefer the balanced output for my listening.

I'm not sure if it's a logic/software or a hardware switch that disables the headphone outputs when the line-out is connected. If it's being done via software, PLEASE make it so that I can use the line-out and the balanced headphone out simultaneously. I truly like the audio performance but if I can't use it in balanced mode with a haptic vest fed via the line-out, it's unfortunately going to end up being replaced.

As for the control and configuration via the phone apps, it's a complete 'cluster-f*ck' in my opinion. At least the BTR5 had a small OLED screen where you can see what the unit is set to and even make some changes. The lack of such a screen (and control functions) on the Q5s is IMO one of the biggest mistakes made in engineering of the Q5s TC. This might be overlooked if the phone apps could reliably connect, but as it stands it is frustratingly annoying to try and use. I've not once been able to connect and configure it using my iPhone X on iOS 14.4. And I've only managed to get the Android app (Pixel XL with Android 10) to connect on a rare handful of occasions.

I've done the recommended 'clear all pairings' and a full reset of the Q5s TC numerous times. Right now I'm unable to even get the Android version working. I have no way of changing the internal EQ, balance, filters, etc. I also have no idea of how to see what firmware my Q5s TC is using, although that's moot as it doesn't seem there are any FW updates available at this time. In my opinion Fiio desperately needs to correct this issue. I've seen mention of Fiio Link but it apparently is only meant for control of Fiio's newer DAPs and doesn't seem possible of using for controlling or configuring the Q5s TC.

So most importantly @FiiO, please work diligently on making the control/configuration of the Q5s TC a MUCH less painful process. If it means running an app/Fiio Link server on Windows/MacOS/Linux, I'm fine with that. Maybe consider separating the control functions from the Fiio Music phone apps? And for future products, PLEASE include at least a minimal screen and the ability to make configuration and control changes directly without needing any external devices connected. Lastly, if the line-out disabling of the headphone outputs is software controllable, please release a firmware that will allow me (and others) to do this.

Thanks for reading if you made it this far!  Post any questions you have and I’ll do my best to answer them.


----------



## FiiO

lonewitness said:


> Is this discontinued now @FiiO ?


Thanks for the interest. The Q5s TC version is out of stock currently. And we could not tell the estimated time for next batch currently. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

AgentXXL said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> TL;DR summary: a positive experience sound-wise, but lacking refinements when it comes to connections and configuration.
> 
> ...


We will report your feedback to the tech team. And the headphone output could not work at the same time when the  lineout output is working because of hardware design.

Best regards


----------



## AgentXXL

FiiO said:


> We will report your feedback to the tech team. And the headphone output could not work at the same time when the  lineout output is working because of hardware design.
> 
> Best regards



It's disappointing if there's no way to use the line-out at the same time as the headphone outputs. Properly designed amplifiers from the 1960's had this capability. As an electronics tech myself, I know it isn't difficult to do but I'm not about to pull my Q5s TC apart to try and modify it.

As for the feedback on the control issues, this should be a priority. I've seen many messages on various forums from other owners who also have little luck getting the BT control functions of the Fiio Music app to work. Given my past experience with Fiio products, I'm definitely feeling a little let down by this one.


----------



## FiiO

AgentXXL said:


> It's disappointing if there's no way to use the line-out at the same time as the headphone outputs. Properly designed amplifiers from the 1960's had this capability. As an electronics tech myself, I know it isn't difficult to do but I'm not about to pull my Q5s TC apart to try and modify it.
> 
> As for the feedback on the control issues, this should be a priority. I've seen many messages on various forums from other owners who also have little luck getting the BT control functions of the Fiio Music app to work. Given my past experience with Fiio products, I'm definitely feeling a little let down by this one.


Thanks for the feedback. If you would like the lineout and headphone output at the same time, you could check whether the K5pro meet your need instead.

Best regards


----------



## iFi audio

squadgazzz said:


> How does this dac/amp sound like comparing to IFI iDSD micro Signature?



Now that's the question I'd like to know the answer to as well


----------



## AgentXXL

FiiO said:


> Thanks for the feedback. If you would like the lineout and headphone output at the same time, you could check whether the K5pro meet your need instead.
> 
> Best regards



If you make a future version of the K5Pro (or another model based on it), add balanced THX amplification (like the Q5s TC or better) for the headphone output (4.4mm preferred) and at least BT5.2 with full codec support. I personally would love to see a desktop model like that, which allows simultaneous use of both the headphone and line/pre-out.

Also wanted to note that I have had a little more success accessing the Bluetooth control functions for my Q5s TC. I'm not sure why Fiio doesn't mention it, but I found a post on another forum which indicated that there's also a stand-alone Fiio Control app available for iOS and Android. Your website only mentions the Fiio Music app and as mentioned, I've had next to no luck getting BT control to work when using the Fiio Music app. 

After trying the standalone Fiio Control app, I've still encountered random issues with establishing a connection, but at least I've now been able to get in and configure the unit to my liking. It could still use some improvement in establishing a reliable connection, or as noted in a previous reply, add the Q5s TC to devices that can be controlled via Fiio Link. To do it properly you would need to make both desktop and phone/tablet apps for Fiio Link. Many of my other devices are now TCPIP aware and addressable so it makes sense that modern Fiio gear should do this as well.

Thanks!


----------



## BROKEN1981

boodi said:


> type here ?
> author / album / track
> 
> or if that doesn't make sense for some reasons, just send me a pm with a cloud link with the uploaded lossless audio


Have you listened to the files yet?


----------



## lonewitness

@FiiO Is there a leather case available for this? I tried finding the LC-Q5 from the old version but doesn't seem to be available anywhere

I managed to snag a piece of Q5s. Very happy with it


----------



## AgentXXL

lonewitness said:


> @FiiO Is there a leather case available for this? I tried finding the LC-Q5 from the old version but doesn't seem to be available anywhere
> 
> I managed to snag a piece of Q5s. Very happy with it



Welcome to the Q5s club... I'm enjoying mine more every day. The case is a good ask - a leather one would be OK, but I'd also be fine with a simple rubber boot to add some minor drop protection. No matter how careful we are with these units, portable gear ALWAYS gets dropped.


----------



## mico1964

I’m using the DD leather case (DD C-Q5). It is still available on Aliexpress.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Mar 13, 2021)

@FiiO

Please ask the engineers to take a look at the battery draining issue with Android 10 and 11 Samsung devices.

Last year I had a Galaxy A50 and since Android 10 update, phone battery drain when connecting Q5s with FiiO CL06 cable.

Now with Galaxy S10e and Android 11 it is even worse. Listened for 1 hour 40% battery drain on phone. It's unacceptable... I cannot use as usb dac with my phone anymore.

I never had draining issues in the past with old Q5 or Q5s prior to Android 10.

Q5s (not type C) needs firmware update to fix this and also add "remember" charge off setting as with Q5s-type C.

Please!


----------



## AgentXXL

mico1964 said:


> I’m using the DD leather case (DD C-Q5). It is still available on Aliexpress.



Do you have a link for this? Every search I've tried on Aliexpress has failed... my google-fu skills aren't working anymore!


----------



## Ichos

Is this?

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33005699649.html


----------



## AgentXXL (Mar 13, 2021)

Ichos said:


> Is this?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33005699649.html


Alas, no longer available....


----------



## Ichos

Oh , that's a pity.
Maybe is available somewhere else?


----------



## AgentXXL

Ichos said:


> Oh , that's a pity.
> Maybe is available somewhere else?



Out of stock on Amazon and eBay. No private eBay listings found, nor did it show up in any Google or DuckDuckGo searches for 'DD C-Q5 leather case'. Bummer...


----------



## BowWazoo

How to switch the Filter?


----------



## BROKEN1981

AgentXXL said:


> Out of stock on Amazon and eBay. No private eBay listings found, nor did it show up in any Google or DuckDuckGo searches for 'DD C-Q5 leather case'. Bummer...


Try B&H photo


----------



## Ichos

BowWazoo said:


> How to switch the Filter?


You have to connect through bluetooth and use the FiiO Control app.
Then your choice is permanently saved in the rom.


----------



## BowWazoo

Utopia + Q5s Am3d
Very nice Combo 🥰


----------



## AgentXXL

BowWazoo said:


> Utopia + Q5s Am3d
> Very nice Combo 🥰



Awesome... the Utopia is on my list for eventual purchase, but I'm looking at the Radiance or Celestee as well. Nice to know that the Q5s can drive the Utopia but I doubt I'd ever trust myself enough to take them 'portable'. Same with my HD800... the Q5s does OK with them, but my new desktop setup should provide more impact and give me the impetus to use them more often. Right now my Q5s TC is usually used with my Fiio FH7  and Shure SE846 IEMs, with excellent results for both.


----------



## BowWazoo

I also have the ADI-2 here.
But I definitely prefer the Q5s AM3D.
The RME sound in my opinion too analytical with the Utopia...
Anyway.
The Utopia is very easy to drive.


----------



## AgentXXL

BowWazoo said:


> I also have the ADI-2 here.
> But I definitely prefer the Q5s AM3D.
> The RME sound in my opinion too analytical with the Utopia...
> Anyway.
> The Utopia is very easy to drive.



Nice... my new desktop setup is in shipping. Should have it mid-next week. I went with the Topping DX7 Pro paired with their A90 amp. The HD800/A90 pairing gets great reviews and I've been wanting a nice, impactful desktop setup for too long. I chose the DX7 Pro over the normal D90 DAC that's recommended for pairing with the A90, mainly because it was less expensive to bundle the DX7/A90 than the D90/A90. I also have read that I might find the headphone amp section of the DX7 to be enough for the HD800, which are notoriously finicky to drive. If it turns out that the DX7 can do what I want on its own, I'll be able to resell the A90 and recoup some of my costs.

That said, I've only owned my Q5s TC since January but it's a pretty impressive unit considering how well it does with the HD800. My only major beef with the Q5s is that Fiio neglected a way to do any config (filters, EQ, settings) without requiring an app on an Android or iOS device. Even their lower priced BTR5 has a small built-in screen and the ability to make the required config changes without needing to use the app.


----------



## AgentXXL

BROKEN1981 said:


> Try B&H photo



Tried, but no luck. I've got a local friend who's good at working with leather so I might ask her to do a knock-off of the DD C-Q5 for me.


----------



## Ichos

Then you can do a production run and sell it at the market!


----------



## AgentXXL

Ichos said:


> Then you can do a production run and sell it at the market!



A single knock-off for personal use is one thing, but I'm not about to infringe on DD's product, even if they no longer manufacture it. If @lonewitness wants one too, I can ask her how much she'll charge to make a couple.


----------



## Ichos

OK , just joking!


----------



## MakubexGB

squadgazzz said:


> How does this dac/amp sound like comparing to IFI iDSD micro Signature?


I'm wondering the same thing. I already own the Q5s-TC and it does sound very good but, sometimes when coming from my desktop amp I miss having having the extra resolution. I wonder if the iDSD Signature will bring the portable sound closer to a desktop setup than the Q5s.

That said, even if I get the Signature and it does end up sounding better than the Q5s, I'll probably keep the Q5s anyway due to its better portability. It's much smaller, it has a great one cable solution for data and charging, plus bluetooth support.


----------



## BROKEN1981 (Mar 15, 2021)

MakubexGB said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I already own the Q5s-TC and it does sound very good but, sometimes when coming from my desktop amp I miss having having the extra resolution. I wonder if the iDSD Signature will bring the portable sound closer to a desktop setup than the Q5s.
> 
> That said, even if I get the Signature and it does end up sounding better than the Q5s, I'll probably keep the Q5s anyway due to its better portability. It's much smaller, it has a great one cable solution for data and charging, plus bluetooth support.


The black version was excellent. As far as portability, no way. It's too big.  The sound was awesome though.  If you are looking for a desktop in a smaller form factor, the iDSD would fit that role for you.

Edit, I sent back the black version long ago. My definition of portability is something I don't have to hold, fits easily in my pocket. I don't wear skinny jeans. I'm still dressing baggy as if I'm still in the 90's. Even then, the black version to me was not portable for my active needs.


----------



## MakubexGB

BROKEN1981 said:


> The black version was excellent. As far as portability, no way. It's too big.  The sound was awesome though.  If you are looking for a desktop in a smaller form factor, the iDSD would fit that role for you.


Have you used the Q5s TC? If so, how does it compare to the Black Label?

I'm definitely looking for portability but not pocket sized necessarily. I don't use these amps on the go. I like to work from coffee shops so I'd be taking this amp in my backpack and then setting it on the table next to my laptop at the coffee shop. That's my main use for these portable amps.


----------



## adeeb

@FiiO what is the correct latest firmware for the Q5s (non-TC)?

This page indicates it is *v0.39*: http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=44904&extra=page=1
This page indicates that it is *v0.52*: http://www.fiio.net/en/supports/53

I had upgraded to v0.52 seemingly successfully, but I have noticed 2 things when listening connected to either an iPad or a MacBook Pro via USB and playing music through Roon that I did not experience before.

1. There are occasional audio drop-outs (<1sec each)
2. I seem to be only to upsample to 384kHz instead of 768kHz when I enable maximum upsampling in Roon (for test purposes)

I would appreciate your feedback. If only v0.39 is supported on the non-TC Q5s, then please confirm if there will be any problems downgrading to it.

Thank you.


----------



## mico1964

Firmware 0.52 is for the Q5, not the Q5s. You should install the correct firmware (0.39) from you first link.


----------



## Julius Decimus

adeeb said:


> when I enable maximum upsampling in Roon (for test purposes)


Yes, this comment above me is right. 0.52 is for Q5 (not Q5s or s-TC). It has max. sample rate 384khz (and with different DAC chips in it, AKM4490 vs 4493 i think for Q5s), this is why you can't see/choose 768khz option. You need different firmware, the 0.39 one.


----------



## BROKEN1981

MakubexGB said:


> Have you used the Q5s TC? If so, how does it compare to the Black Label?
> 
> I'm definitely looking for portability but not pocket sized necessarily. I don't use these amps on the go. I like to work from coffee shops so I'd be taking this amp in my backpack and then setting it on the table next to my laptop at the coffee shop. That's my main use for these portable amps.


Go for IFI then. The Q5s TC will never come close to the black label.


----------



## MakubexGB

BROKEN1981 said:


> Go for IFI then. The Q5s TC will never come close to the black label.


So you have personally tried them both then?


----------



## gigglebug (Mar 17, 2021)

adeeb said:


> @FiiO what is the correct latest firmware for the Q5s (non-TC)?
> 
> This page indicates it is *v0.39*: http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=44904&extra=page=1
> This page indicates that it is *v0.52*: http://www.fiio.net/en/supports/53
> ...



Have you just reverted back to the Q5s v0.39 firmware? You may not be able to open the v0.39 firmware update with the system upgrade tool you used as the Q5S firmware download is a .RAR file not a .BIN file so you will need to convert it using someting like below;

https://www.ezyzip.com/vid-rar-to-bin-convert.html

It will be able to see it then and do the update.


----------



## adeeb

gigglebug said:


> Have you just reverted back to the Q5s v0.39 firmware? You may not be able to open the v0.39 firmware update with the system upgrade tool you used as the Q5S firmware download is a .RAR file not a .BIN file so you will need to convert it using someting like below;
> 
> https://www.ezyzip.com/vid-rar-to-bin-convert.html
> 
> It will be able to see it then and do the update.


Thanks but I was able to reinstall v0.39 quite easily without any conversions. Everything seems restored back how it was and the two issues I mentioned before with v0.52 are resolved.


----------



## BROKEN1981

MakubexGB said:


> So you have personally tried them both then?


Yes. I'm using the Q5s TC. I had the IFI. As I said though, it was too big for what I needed.


----------



## MakubexGB

BROKEN1981 said:


> Yes. I'm using the Q5s TC. I had the IFI. As I said though, it was too big for what I needed.


Nice. What were the biggest differences to you?


----------



## iFi audio

BROKEN1981 said:


> As I said though, it was too big for what I needed.



I hear you, some of our more powerful products are transportable rather than portable


----------



## guido

sounding wonderful with modded HD600 in balanced mode...


----------



## gonzfi

Just tried the line out of my q5s tc into my v590 amp. Wow. Unexpectedly good.


----------



## adeeb

gonzfi said:


> Just tried the line out of my q5s tc into my v590 amp. Wow. Unexpectedly good.


You liked it better than the v590's built in DAC? Interesting -- I was considering eventually getting the v590 or v550. Can you describe the audible differences between the DACs with the v590 handling amp duties? And also headphones directly from Q5s vs from v590 fed from Q5s? Thanks!


----------



## BROKEN1981

MakubexGB said:


> Nice. What were the biggest differences to you?


IFI has better sound quality. 
The Q5s TC is no different then the Q3. Even the IFI Hip Dac is better. I sold my Q5s TC for 275. The USB C port on the Q5 isn't tight. So the USB cord can wiggle and disconnect your music.
Honestly, I'm just not impressed with the Q5. For something that cost 360, I expected much more.


----------



## BowWazoo

I can't connect the Q5s with my Note9 an more...

My Smartphone shows me these Message

"High-power USB device connected
Cannot  access to this device. Connected device needs external power supply."


----------



## rlw6534

BowWazoo said:


> I can't connect the Q5s with my Note9 an more...
> 
> My Smartphone shows me these Message
> 
> ...



Have you tried turning charging off in the FiiO Control app?


----------



## BowWazoo

It seems to have something to do with the Battery level.

If the Battery drops below a certain level, this error occurs.  Deactivating charging then no longer has any effect.  
I have to check it again exactly


----------



## Julius Decimus

BowWazoo said:


> I can't connect the Q5s with my Note9 an more...
> 
> My Smartphone shows me these Message
> 
> ...


Yes, you can try turning off charging through the Fiio app (works only through bluetooth to set this charging on/off as i understand).

There is also short cable 'Fiio CL 06' with disabled charging: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/68245/1133604.html

This cable is for Fiio Q5s (not the newest Q5s TC, the newest has usb 3.0 port, while Q5s is with micro usb).


----------



## iFi audio

BROKEN1981 said:


> Even the IFI Hip Dac is better.



Although some of our crew here at iFi like FiiO products, thanks and enjoy!


----------



## BowWazoo

BowWazoo said:


> It seems to have something to do with the Battery level.
> 
> If the Battery drops below a certain level, this error occurs.  Deactivating charging then no longer has any effect.
> I have to check it again exactly


My guess has been confirmed.  When the battery has reached a certain charge status, the error message disappears


----------



## lonewitness

Hi @FiiO - Where can I buy the LC-Q5 case? It seems to be sold out all over the internet

https://www.fiio.de/en/zubehoer/fiio-lc-q5-en/


----------



## FiiO

lonewitness said:


> Hi @FiiO - Where can I buy the LC-Q5 case? It seems to be sold out all over the internet
> 
> https://www.fiio.de/en/zubehoer/fiio-lc-q5-en/


Dear friend,

We do not have this case in stock now. Or you could try to search whether there are still some third party case in Aliexpress?

Best regards


----------



## SteveK27

Does anyone know how the Q5s-tc compares to the EarMen Sparrow?


----------



## Jhilderson

I think the Q5s is underrated (My personal opinion). 
Headphones I use:
Hyla Sarda
TH900 mkii

Bought and returned the IFI signature: very neutral sound, kills the bass on the sarda completely and Sarda is like my dream as a basshead. Signature plus bass boost doesn’t come close to q5s without bass boost. And highs and mids are crisp as hell on the q5s. Sarda plus q5s to me is my dream combo sound wise. It’s perfect. Also the Ifi signature looks and feels cheap in comparison. Switches are plastic for example. It’s just not machined nice like the q5s and the honey h1. For an expensive unit you expect better. 

Bought and returned dethonray honey h1. Fostex th900 mkii hurts my ears on the honey. Sharp as the fostex has that reputation. also where’s the bass. But then run it on the q5s (and that’s not even balanced - it’s single ended as I’m still waiting on a custom cable) and there’s that damn bass, that sub woofer sound of the fostex. Some genres are perfect others can be on the edge of too sharp Just a little bit. But definitely the q5s tames the sharpness of the th900 WAY more than does the honey h1. The sarda sounds good on the h1, but just okay. It tames the frequencies to less exciting than the q5s. When working and listening to the q5s combo I literally have to take breaks from work to just appreciate the sound. On the honey it’s just okay. I don’t get lost or distracted in it. 

On top of that the q5s is super versatile. Connects to 2 devices via bluetooth. Can optical in to a playstation for gaming, has 4,4 balanced and 3,5 se. 

I was looking at other sources because I find q5s to have little bit of a Rep of being underpowered, not good enough. At least that’s what I’ve been coming across. And it might be underpowered for hard to drive headphones. But in the portable realm its a great player and I think deserves credit. Tried and tested almost double the price competitors with less features (so sound better be damn good if features are lacking) and send them back after a week because they can’t live up to the q5s. 

Next year I’ll be living abroad for at least a year and I wanted to make sure I have great audio to go with as I won’t be living in a place where you can order as easily as here in europe. That’s another reason I was looking at what were great options in the portable sphere. I now think I’ll just buy another q5s type c so I have a spare in case one gives out on me. 

Funny enough, a couple of posts above this one you will read a person’s comment that ifi has better sound and that the q5s under delivers.

That just tells you how subjective sound is, so everything ANYONE says is to be taken with a grain of salt and you’d be best to try things for yourself.


----------



## Ichos

As you can read at my review not underrated at all.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q5s-type-c.24806/review/24880/

It is great.


----------



## progdvd

Can anyone provide me with the link of the (European preferably) seller that has q5s tc in stock?


----------



## progdvd (May 21, 2021)

@FiiO
@FiiO Kang

I cannot find it anywhere to buy Fiio Q5s TC. Can you help me finding a (European) seller if possible?

Or at least if Fiio plans to release update version soon I could hold off the search and purchase of this one even if I find it.
Can you share some info on that?


----------



## IPodnoob

progdvd said:


> @FiiO
> @FiiO Kang
> 
> I cannot find it anywhere to buy Fiio Q5s TC. Can you help me finding a (European) seller if possible?
> ...


I live in Austria 🇦🇹 and have a Q5S TC for sale complete like new, Box and all contents.  Contact me for more info photos etc petergratineau@gmail.com


----------



## progdvd

IPodnoob said:


> I live in Austria 🇦🇹 and have a Q5S TC for sale complete like new, Box and all contents. Contact me for more info photos etc petergratineau@gmail.com


E-mail sent


----------



## iFi audio

Jhilderson said:


> ignature plus bass boost doesn’t come close to q5s without bass boost.



If I may ask, do you mean bass quantity? Or its quality


----------



## Jhilderson

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, do you mean bass quantity? Or its quality


Both. If you ever have the chance to listen to a pair of Sarda’s on the signature vs the q5s, do it. And see which one you like best. It goes from huh, are these 1250 dollar iems, what the hell’s special about it to holy crap this music sounds insane, crisp as hell with deep bass. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## iFi audio

Jhilderson said:


> Both. If you ever have the chance to listen to a pair of Sarda’s on the signature vs the q5s, do it. And see which one you like best. It goes from huh, are these 1250 dollar iems, what the hell’s special about it to holy crap this music sounds insane, crisp as hell with deep bass. 🤷🏻‍♂️



All good, thanks for your feedback. The odds of me auditioning those IEMs are slim, but thanks for giving our Signature a try


----------



## SonicFade

Jhilderson said:


> I think the Q5s is underrated (My personal opinion).
> Headphones I use:
> Hyla Sarda
> TH900 mkii
> ...


This makes me feel any to get the q5s for my 2021 LCD-X


----------



## MotherGooz

Even after almost 2 years when I bought the Q5S I’m still using it daily! For me best product “on a budget” thanks @FiiO for this amazing products! (To bad the A5 is not for sale anymore, still got one though  )


----------



## punkedrock

Jhilderson said:


> I think the Q5s is underrated (My personal opinion).
> Headphones I use:
> Hyla Sarda
> TH900 mkii
> ...


"On top of that the q5s is super versatile. Connects to 2 devices via bluetooth. Can optical in to a playstation for gaming, has 4,4 balanced and 3,5 se."
What do you mean by this exactly...? I would really appreciate to know what you've connected up here with music / gaming as it'd be awesome to play some Call of Duty and listen to music in the same headphones where I hear the game... anyways I'd really appreciate it if you could get back to me on what you've got going on here exactly. I have a fIIO Q5s and a balanced and such.


----------



## AgentXXL

Jhilderson said:


> I think the Q5s is underrated (My personal opinion).
> .
> .
> Funny enough, a couple of posts above this one you will read a person’s comment that ifi has better sound and that the q5s under delivers.
> ...



I completely agree.... audio/audiophile forums and social media are full of requests for what products are best for a certain use case. And you'll get lots of varied answers. The real fact of the matter - use opinions from other users to guide your evaluation and eventual purchase. Every single one of us has unique anatomical, physiological and neurological makeups. A general consensus from other users is helpful, but it's ENTIRELY up to you to decide if a certain product meets or exceeds your desires.

As for the Q5s TC, I'm also quite happy with mine. The THX amplification is pretty decent and works very well with all my IEMs and most of my fullsize cans. Personally, I would recommend the Q5s TC to anyone using IEMs or headphones with 150 ohm or less impedance. My 250 ohm Beyer DT770 Pro and 300 ohm Senn HD800 still sound OK when fed by the Fiio, but not to the level that I prefer. Those 2 cans mostly see use on my desktop setup now (Topping DX7 Pro feeding Topping A90 via balanced XLR).


----------



## Perepep

I have to say that I am a newcomer to this world, I have a Q5s TC and I also thought that it lacked amplification for my takstar pro 82 with its 32 ohms, but it was because I had the Q5s in low impedance mode, since I use it in high impedance things have changed, more detail, a wider scene more of everything, and I still have a black background.


----------



## Ichos

I gave it a raving review because it is truly excellent and a shame that is out of stock.


----------



## LudoLVG

I own a q5s with micro USB port 
It is possible to connect it to a transport (such as fiio M5 and hiby r2) without charging the q5s.
Cause i have too much battery drain.

Thanks


----------



## Ichos

LudoLVG said:


> I own a q5s with micro USB port
> It is possible to connect it to a transport (such as fiio M5 and hiby r2) without charging the q5s.
> Cause i have too much battery drain.
> 
> Thanks


You have to connect it to your Android phone/tablet through Bluetooth and then open the FiiO control app.
From the menu you can set charge to off.
If I am not mistaken the Q5s micro USB port is compatible with this action.


----------



## LudoLVG

Oh ok thanks
Yes i remember that i could set the q5s with fiio app.
I Saw that when i received the UTWS3.

Thanks i will try Tomorrow


----------



## rlw6534 (Jun 7, 2021)

LudoLVG said:


> I own a q5s with micro USB port
> It is possible to connect it to a transport (such as fiio M5 and hiby r2) without charging the q5s.
> Cause i have too much battery drain.
> 
> Thanks



You can turn charging off from the Fiio app (bluetooth).  Also there are OTG cables such as Fiio ML06 and CL06, which are data only and do not allow charging.


----------



## Jhilderson

punkedrock said:


> "On top of that the q5s is super versatile. Connects to 2 devices via bluetooth. Can optical in to a playstation for gaming, has 4,4 balanced and 3,5 se."
> What do you mean by this exactly...? I would really appreciate to know what you've connected up here with music / gaming as it'd be awesome to play some Call of Duty and listen to music in the same headphones where I hear the game... anyways I'd really appreciate it if you could get back to me on what you've got going on here exactly. I have a fIIO Q5s and a balanced and such.


----------



## Jhilderson

I think you misread the advantages I was summing up. It can connect to 2 devices at same time being phone and computer for example and you can easily switch between 2 sources. You can not connect to a playstation to play and listen to your own music at the same time


----------



## progdvd

Recently got q5s tc and so far I have couple of issues.

1. In bluetooth mode it only wants to connect with SBC codec. In fiio control app I left only LDAC checked as preferred codec but for some reason every time I pair it with V50 it says SBC. Even when I change codec in developer options in Android settings it may display LDAC there but it fiio control app its still SBC. If I close android settings and enter settings again it says SBC again like I never changed it. Also in Android settings no matter how many times I change audio quality to 990kbps it always comes down to Best effort (adaptive bitrate) 😠

2. In USB DAC mode when I start playing music (UAPP) I set the volume to normal to high level and after couple of minutes I got my ears blasted with I don't know how many dB. It's like every time I start listening with 70db and all of the sudden volume changes to 90db 😠 W. T. F. ?

I'm not sure which firmware version I'm using and I can't remember where to check.

Anyone knows cause and solution to this?


----------



## FiiO

progdvd said:


> Recently got q5s tc and so far I have couple of issues.
> 
> 1. In bluetooth mode it only wants to connect with SBC codec. In fiio control app I left only LDAC checked as preferred codec but for some reason every time I pair it with V50 it says SBC. Even when I change codec in developer options in Android settings it may display LDAC there but it fiio control app its still SBC. If I close android settings and enter settings again it says SBC again like I never changed it. Also in Android settings no matter how many times I change audio quality to 990kbps it always comes down to Best effort (adaptive bitrate) 😠
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Do you have another mobile phone to check? If your mobile phone supports LDAC, it will connect to the Q5s via LDAC automatically: 






And for the volume problem, you could check whether it is because the second music file is louder than the previous one?

You could also try to reset the Q5s by poking the reset pole then reconnect again for check.

Best regards


----------



## progdvd

progdvd said:


> Recently got q5s tc and so far I have couple of issues.
> 
> 1. In bluetooth mode it only wants to connect with SBC codec. In fiio control app I left only LDAC checked as preferred codec but for some reason every time I pair it with V50 it says SBC. Even when I change codec in developer options in Android settings it may display LDAC there but it fiio control app its still SBC. If I close android settings and enter settings again it says SBC again like I never changed it. Also in Android settings no matter how many times I change audio quality to 990kbps it always comes down to Best effort (adaptive bitrate) 😠
> 
> ...





FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Do you have another mobile phone to check? If your mobile phone supports LDAC, it will connect to the Q5s via LDAC automatically:
> 
> ...



After some more testing, it seems that 
1. BT connection issue is still there on another phone as well an it cannot be changed. 
2. But the volume issue was a UAPP thing, after re-installation it was fine again.

So after weighing pros and cons of this device and considering my usage scenarios I figured DAP is buch better choice for me. My Q5s tc has found a new home, and I've moved on to a M11 Plus


----------



## Guy Fawkes

my question is addressed directly to FiiO: the Q5s TC is now practically impossible to find in every part of the planet, is there any hope that the Q5s TC will be back available as soon as the production of AKM chips will resume at full capacity? or can we consider the Q5s TC dead and gone forever?


.


----------



## Nick-firestorm

had all these dacs in succession:

fiio e17k alpen (super)
chord mojo (great but clunky)
ifi black label (a joke, harsh, bad)

the FIIO E17K was musical magic the best out of all these.... also for external speakers big difference....

How much of an improvement is the Q5S over the old E17K???

Ideally want something both for Speakers and Headphones (Andro and Senn HD25 so not difficult to drive at all)
Q5S looks excellent

SHOULD I BUY IT??


----------



## Nick-firestorm (Jul 20, 2021)

funny enough BTR5 looks ideal how does it compare to Q5S?
seen several sources saying it's similar or even better!! like https://www.modioaudio.co.uk/blog/fiio-btr5-its-spunky


----------



## Ichos

Nick-firestorm said:


> funny enough BTR5 looks ideal how does it compare to Q5S?
> seen several sources saying it's similar or even better!! like https://www.modioaudio.co.uk/blog/fiio-btr5-its-spunky


I prefer the Q5S (TC) , it is more musical , fuller , greater weight and bass response etc.
But the BTR 5 is still an excellent performer for the size and the intended use.


----------



## Guy Fawkes (Jul 20, 2021)

Ichos said:


> I prefer the Q5S (TC) , it is more musical , fuller , greater weight and bass response etc.
> But the BTR 5 is still an excellent performer for the size and the intended use.


And what about Q5S TC vs Q3? Bluetooth aside, in terms of soubd how much is it worth waiting for the Q5s TC to be back in stock and getting the Q3 instead?

I owned the Q3 for a short time and liked it but returned it with the hope of getting the Q5s TC but it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## Nick-firestorm

I read that QUDELIX throws BTR5 under the bridge like nothing
then someone who prefers QUDELIX over MOJO
to which I also had a mojo and wasn't super excited to keep it
hmmmm qudelix or q5s???


----------



## progdvd

Nick-firestorm said:


> funny enough BTR5 looks ideal how does it compare to Q5S?
> seen several sources saying it's similar or even better!! like https://www.modioaudio.co.uk/blog/fiio-btr5-its-spunky


Sound quality is so minor that you have to listen very carefully to make up difference, especially with easy to drive iems. 

So in my case btr5 was much better, it's cheaper, smaller, and even has a pitch back background, while q5s tc had a noticeable hiss with my S8F. So I sold the Q5s tc and got the M11+ which kills both devices in terms of SQ.
BTR5 though is still fantastic piece of kit.


----------



## rlw6534

Nick-firestorm said:


> I read that QUDELIX throws BTR5 under the bridge like nothing
> then someone who prefers QUDELIX over MOJO
> to which I also had a mojo and wasn't super excited to keep it
> hmmmm qudelix or q5s???



The BTR5 and Qudelix 5K are similar devices that both use the same DAC chip.  The main differences are that the 5K has a really nice PEQ feature that the BTR5 lacks.  But the BTR5 supports higher bitrates (384 vs 96 kbps) due to it's more powerful SOC.   They are direct competitors.

The Fiio Q5s is an entirely different device with a premium AKM 4493 DAC and much more power capability, enough to drive full-sized headphones.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Jul 20, 2021)

Guy Fawkes said:


> Q5s TC but it's nowhere to be found.


I see one in AliExpress.



Guy Fawkes said:


> my question is addressed directly to FiiO:


You should quote him. Or write PM with question for availability. They do not have the time to look all of their topics in the site. Not telling you what to do, just you know....if you want to get answer...

https://www.head-fi.org/members/fiio.84589/



Guy Fawkes said:


> And what about Q5S TC vs Q3?


Q5s will be more powerful than Q3. See what headphones you plan to use it with.
Also, if it matters to you, Q5s is more serviceable than Q3. You could change the battery in future. Q3 is more for iems.
There are different amplifier modules as well for the Q5s (again hard to find however).



Nick-firestorm said:


> the FIIO E17K was musical magic the best out of all these.... also for external speakers big difference....


Ahm.....if you like it much, why look for replacement of the E17 ? If it is the battery you could try change it and continue using it.



Nick-firestorm said:


> hmmmm qudelix or q5s???


Meybe see if battery life is also important for you. The Fiio Q5s is 9-10 hours, while the other i see 6. Is 6h for the BTR5 as well though. Some report even lower so.....


----------



## Ichos

Guy Fawkes said:


> And what about Q5S TC vs Q3? Bluetooth aside, in terms of soubd how much is it worth waiting for the Q5s TC to be back in stock and getting the Q3 instead?
> 
> I owned the Q3 for a short time and liked it but returned it with the hope of getting the Q5s TC but it's nowhere to be found.


I have both and while I find the Q3 excellent I do slightly prefer the Q5.
It sounds more refined and effortless with greater headroom for harder to drive headphones , bass also is fuller and more tight / controlled.
But I think that the Q5TC is out of stock and I don't think that they are going to produce more units.
So the Q3 is a great solution and I do prefer it over the BTR5.


----------



## FiiO

Guy Fawkes said:


> my question is addressed directly to FiiO: the Q5s TC is now practically impossible to find in every part of the planet, is there any hope that the Q5s TC will be back available as soon as the production of AKM chips will resume at full capacity? or can we consider the Q5s TC dead and gone forever?
> 
> 
> .


Dear friend,

Thanks for the interest. We will consider about that when the AKM chips are produced again. Because of the limited chips, the Q5s TC is out of stock now.  

Best regards


----------



## Guy Fawkes (Jul 23, 2021)

Ichos said:


> I have both and while I find the Q3 excellent I do slightly prefer the Q5.
> It sounds more refined and effortless with greater headroom for harder to drive headphones , bass also is fuller and more tight / controlled.
> But I think that the Q5TC is out of stock and I don't think that they are going to produce more units.
> So the Q3 is a great solution and I do prefer it over the BTR5.



And in the case of use only exclusively with IEMs, does the Q5s still have an advantage or is the Q3 perfectly fine?


----------



## Ichos

Guy Fawkes said:


> And in the case of use only exclusively with IEMs, does the Q5s still have an advantage or is the Q3 perfectly fine?


Regarding power output is perfectly fine and silent , at least with my normal sensitivity iems as I don't own super sensitive models.
Now if you are going to use entry level to mid tier iems then the sound quality differences are quite minimal and not worth bothering with the Q5TC.
But if you are going to use better stuff then you are going to appreciate the enhanced sound performance.


----------



## AgentXXL (Jul 26, 2021)

Ichos said:


> Guy Fawkes said:
> 
> 
> > my question is addressed directly to FiiO: the Q5s TC is now practically impossible to find in every part of the planet, is there any hope that the Q5s TC will be back available as soon as the production of AKM chips will resume at full capacity? or can we consider the Q5s TC dead and gone forever?
> ...



Fiio addressed this a few messages back - the chances of more Q5s TC units being manufactured depends on the availability of the AKM DAC chips. Which at this point isn't looking too great. They might do what some other manufacturers have done - a small redesign and implementation of the ESS DACs that are still available.



Ichos said:


> Nick-firestorm said:
> 
> 
> > funny enough BTR5 looks ideal how does it compare to Q5S?
> > seen several sources saying it's similar or even better!! like https://www.modioaudio.co.uk/blog/fiio-btr5-its-spunky



I own both the BTR5 and the Q5s TC. My BTR5 actually had a failure at almost exactly 1 year after purchase. The battery swelled up so much that it popped the front glass off the unit. @FiiO were gracious enough to offer a replacement battery for a very reasonable fee, but it did have to be sent back to China for the repair. As I had really been enjoying the BTR5, and it was going to be a while to get the BTR5 back, I opted to purchase a Q5s TC.

The Q5s TC has been pretty amazing. Its THX amplification in combination with the AKM DACs work in synergy to power almost anything you throw at it. It's capable of driving demanding cans like the Sennheiser HD800, although not to the same level of performance as a good desktop setup. The BTR5 on the other hand is fantastic with IEMs - I've used mine with my Shure SE846 and Fiio FH7 and both are supplied more than enough power to impress. The BTR5 really is an amazing performer if you use the balanced out for more power, especially considering its physical size vs the Q5s TC.



Ichos said:


> Ichos said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the Q5S (TC) , it is more musical , fuller , greater weight and bass response etc.
> ...



Agreed on the Q5s TC - it can get very close to the performance of a decent desktop setup. I've pretty much retired my Ray Samuels Audio 'The Intruder' as a portable DAC/amp - it's still great for the amplifier stage but the DAC is quite an old implementation. The Q5s also excels in connectivity - it has a multi-function input for line in and both optical and coaxial SPDIF. And a line out. Plus the 4.4mm balanced and 3.5mm single-ended output.

I haven't seen many, but you can find a Q5s TC in the used market occasionally.

@FiiO - thanks for repairing my BTR5! It's back in my possession and working like new!


----------



## DMRube

Should any contributors on this forum here have an extra Q5S tC, or interested in selling, please PM me.
Thank you in advance all-
-David


----------



## punkedrock (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm having trouble downloading the driver for the FiiO Q5S.
I found the page, https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/329398.html
However my computer won't let me download it no matter what I try.

EDIT: https://fiio.com/newsinfo/65276/1133604.html (0.52 instead of the old update link.) Okay so I did manage to get the driver and the update .bin file from the .pdf guide. However I can't download the *Q5 system firmware upgrade tool, which I need.*


----------



## FiiO

punkedrock said:


> I'm having trouble downloading the driver for the FiiO Q5S.
> I found the page, https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/329398.html
> However my computer won't let me download it no matter what I try.
> 
> EDIT: https://fiio.com/newsinfo/65276/1133604.html (0.52 instead of the old update link.) Okay so I did manage to get the driver and the update .bin file from the .pdf guide. However I can't download the *Q5 system firmware upgrade tool, which I need.*


The 0.52 firmware is for Q5 instead of Q5s. What's the firmware version of your Q5s now? If it is latest version, you don't need to update it again. 

You could check the version via the FiiO Control panel:






Best regards


----------



## punkedrock

FiiO said:


> The 0.52 firmware is for Q5 instead of Q5s. What's the firmware version of your Q5s now? If it is latest version, you don't need to update it again.
> 
> You could check the version via the FiiO Control panel:
> 
> ...


That being said I can’t download the files.
Also I’m on v 0.39 for my Q5s, sorry for the confusion I was just bouncing around the site trying to find download links.


----------



## FiiO

punkedrock said:


> That being said I can’t download the files.
> Also I’m on v 0.39 for my Q5s, sorry for the confusion I was just bouncing around the site trying to find download links.


Q5s-Firmware download: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105171739368982260&tid=77

Upgrade tool link: Click here

You could find the download link from our forum. And if your Q5s is in v0.39 firmware, you don't need to update the firmware again.

Best regards


----------



## dududuckling

Hi,

I have the Fiio Q5s TC connected to my iPhone. I am thinking of getting Focal Clear MG / Focal Utopia / Sennheiser HD800s.

Will the Fiio Q5s TC be able to drive them, or am I better served with a proper desktop amp like Schiit Bifrost V2/Jotunheim or Topping D90/A90 Pro?

I like Fiio stuff for portability. I can sit on my desk and be on the couch the next moment, not so easy with a desktop setup.

Thanks.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Oct 22, 2021)

Go desktop! Get your Schiit together  
FiiO is good, but for that you need best not good.
Later: Oh but since you already have Q5s, get the headphone and see how it goes. Volume-wise I suppose it will be ok, especially balanced, but you need a desktop setup to get the most of that headphones.


----------



## dududuckling

KopaneDePooj said:


> Go desktop! Get your Schiit together
> FiiO is good, but for that you need best not good.
> Later: Oh but since you already have Q5s, get the headphone and see how it goes. Volume-wise I suppose it will be ok, especially balanced, but you need a desktop setup to get the most of that headphones.


I like my current setup because of its convenience and it does not take much space on my desk. 

I am currently listening with the Fiio FA-9 and FD-7 on the 4.4mm balanced output, low gain, no bass boost.

With the Focal Clear MG / Focal Utopia, maybe switch to high gain and call it a day?

I listen to a variety of songs from EDM to country, classical, oldies, vocal, etc. But I don’t listen to very loud music either. 

Would a weak amp damage the speaker drivers (not enough voltage / current)?


----------



## dududuckling

Also, if I could get away, maybe go with the M17 down the line depending how it turns out?

At the moment, because of desktop space and convenience, I really value portable Fiio products.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Oct 22, 2021)

dududuckling said:


> I like my current setup because of its convenience and it does not take much space on my desk.
> 
> I am currently listening with the Fiio FA-9 and FD-7 on the 4.4mm balanced output, low gain, no bass boost.
> 
> ...



I use my Q5s (non-TC) with the Senn HD6XX on a balanced cable / high gain and I'm perfectly fine with the setup. I never go beyond 12 o'clock on volume knob.
That being said, I compared it to a friend's ifi micro iDSD Black Label and the ifi sounded better to my ear. Fuller and more "effortless", and wider.
So, you'll be good as long as you don't compare. There's always room for improvement, but the question is how much can you hear / imagine / quantify and balance that to the portability of the FiiO. And ultimately... maybe get both 

No, a weak amp will do no harm to the headphones. Cranking the volume to the max with ANY amp will damage first your ear and secondly / possibly the driver. Not the case with you - I see you're a sensible person when it comes to loudness.


----------



## Ichos

For the Focal should be very good.
I drive the Clear Mg without an issue.


----------



## dududuckling (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you guys!


KopaneDePooj said:


> I use my Q5s (non-TC) with the Senn HD6XX on a balanced cable / high gain and I'm perfectly fine with the setup. I never go beyond 12 o'clock on volume knob.
> That being said, I compared it to as friend's ifi micro iDSD Black Label and the ifi sounded better to my ear. Fuller and more "effortless", and wider.
> So, you'll be good as long as you don't compare. There's always room for improvement, but the question is how much can you hear / imagine / quantify and balance that to the portability of the FiiO. And ultimately... maybe get both
> 
> No, a weak amp will do no harm to the headphones. Cranking the volume to the max with ANY amp will damage first your ear and secondly / possibly the driver. Not the case with you - I see you're a sensible person when it comes to loudness.


Good to know!!

The Q5s is just a temporary solution at the moment.

Long term - I would like to have:

iPhone (cable/airplay2) / Laptop (bluetooth) for input

Focal Clear MG / Focal Aria speakers as output

Matrix Audio Mini-i3 Pro or Schiit Audio Bifrost / Ragnarok as DAC/AMP speakers/headphones.


----------



## MakubexGB

I love my Q5s TC and I use it all the time when I'm working from a coffee shop, mostly to drive a pair of DCA Aeon 2. It sounds great. However, my desktop setup blows it away. That said, the Q5s is a fraction of the cost and it still sounds very good. So it depends on what you value most.


----------



## guido (Nov 7, 2021)

My FiiO Q5s will not connect to my Macbook Air via the USB cable...I have tried everything...what is wrong?

I managed the bluetooth connection but the USB connection wont work,,,tried 2 USB cables too.

thx


----------



## FiiO

guido said:


> My FiiO Q5s will not connect to my Macbook Air via the USB cable...I have tried everything...what is wrong?
> 
> I managed the bluetooth connection but the USB connection wont work,,,tried 2 USB cables too.
> 
> thx


Dear friend,

You could try to reset the Q5s by poking the reset pole to check again. And does the USB cable you use have data transmission function?

Best regards


----------



## gigglebug

Apologies if this has already been asked and addressed but is there a way to have the front light off when in usb mode? I know how to turn the charge off by accessing the app via bluetooth and then turning off the bluetooth but this method doesn't appear to work for the indicator light on the front. Am I missing something obvious? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rlw6534

gigglebug said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked and addressed but is there a way to have the front light off when in usb mode? I know how to turn the charge off by accessing the app via bluetooth and then turning off the bluetooth but this method doesn't appear to work for the indicator light on the front. Am I missing something obvious? Thanks in advance.



I thought you could turn off the light using the FiiO Control or FiiO Music app via BT control.  I don't have my Q5 with me to check.


----------



## gigglebug

rlw6534 said:


> I thought you could turn off the light using the FiiO Control or FiiO Music app via BT control.  I don't have my Q5 with me to check.



You can but it only works whilst it is in bluetooth mode for me. As soon as I revert back to usb mode the light comes back on. I didn't know if there was anyhing else I could do with either the physical buttons on the unit itself or with the app?


----------



## rlw6534

gigglebug said:


> You can but it only works whilst it is in bluetooth mode for me. As soon as I revert back to usb mode the light comes back on. I didn't know if there was anyhing else I could do with either the physical buttons on the unit itself or with the app?



I see.  Sorry I wasn't any help.  I don't have any other ideas...


----------



## gigglebug

rlw6534 said:


> I see.  Sorry I wasn't any help.  I don't have any other ideas...



 No problem. Fiio keep an eye on the thread so maybe they will have an idea or just confirm that it is what it is.


----------



## Perepep

gigglebug said:


> No problem. Fiio keep an eye on the thread so maybe they will have an idea or just confirm that it is what it is.


It always remains to cover with duct tape


----------



## FiiO

gigglebug said:


> You can but it only works whilst it is in bluetooth mode for me. As soon as I revert back to usb mode the light comes back on. I didn't know if there was anyhing else I could do with either the physical buttons on the unit itself or with the app?






Have you switched the option under RGB indicatore to always? Can this work?

Best regards


----------



## gigglebug

FiiO said:


> Have you switched the option under RGB indicatore to always? Can this work?
> 
> Best regards



Hello there

Yes; the rgb indicator is set to 'OFF' and 'Always' but as soon as the bluetooth connection is cut the indicator comes back on again. It's a shame that the unit will remember the charge status set but not for the indicators.

Thanks


----------



## gigglebug

Perepep said:


> It always remains to cover with duct tape



It looks like you might be right!


----------



## FiiO

gigglebug said:


> Hello there
> 
> Yes; the rgb indicator is set to 'OFF' and 'Always' but as soon as the bluetooth connection is cut the indicator comes back on again. It's a shame that the unit will remember the charge status set but not for the indicators.
> 
> Thanks


We will report to the engineer to check about that. Sorry about that.

Best regards


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Would someone mind linking me to a good cable to connect a Q5 to an external SE amp in order to use the Q5 as a dedicated DAC? Thanks


----------



## rlw6534

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Would someone mind linking me to a good cable to connect a Q5 to an external SE amp in order to use the Q5 as a dedicated DAC? Thanks



The Q5 came with more cables than any device I have ever purchased.  None of them will work for you?  It might help if you indicated what type of connection you are needing for your amp.


----------



## GridIroN

Does anyone know why the Q5S/Q5S-TC is currently unbuyable? I can't find a single store that has it in stock, or even sells it at all?


----------



## John Massaria

Try it here https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...&terminal_id=3cb9f652328f4477aa82f1c08b91aabd


----------



## GridIroN

John Massaria said:


> Try it here https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...&terminal_id=3cb9f652328f4477aa82f1c08b91aabd



This one is $630.


----------



## John Massaria

Yup


----------



## Ichos

GridIroN said:


> Does anyone know why the Q5S/Q5S-TC is currently unbuyable? I can't find a single store that has it in stock, or even sells it at all?


It is out of print.
Not being produced anymore due to the lack of the DAC chip.


----------



## carboncopy

That fire is the main problem. There is no AKM chip...

https://evertiq.com/design/51031


----------



## GridIroN

Ichos said:


> It is out of print.
> Not being produced anymore due to the lack of the DAC chip.


Interesting thanks. Wonder why they don't just switch to sabres for a while. Everyone seems to be adopting the 9038


----------



## elira

GridIroN said:


> Interesting thanks. Wonder why they don't just switch to sabres for a while. Everyone seems to be adopting the 9038


It’s not trivial to do the change, but I suspect they might be working in a new version.


----------



## Ichos

GridIroN said:


> Interesting thanks. Wonder why they don't just switch to sabres for a while. Everyone seems to be adopting the 9038


I think that they are thinking about a higher end portable DAC/amp , something like a Q7 that will be a stripped down version of the M17.


----------



## boodi (Jan 26, 2022)

GridIroN said:


> Interesting thanks. Wonder why they don't just switch to sabres for a while. Everyone seems to be adopting the 9038


If you go through fiio DAP releases you will see they already switched lately. 
AKM is more musical , it is the main reason  it was adopted in place of Sabre , specs are good or very good and similar in similar top of line products of both brands.


----------



## Sonic Defender

The notion of AKM being more musical has never been qualified with any scientific evidence or even rationale. I currently own a nice AKM based DAC and an ESS based DAC. Both are audibly transparent and both sound identical.


----------



## boodi (Jan 26, 2022)

I sense differences, clearly , not me only , as for same words received directly from Fiio engineers . Among other builders , similarly . With best regards of course


----------



## Sonic Defender

boodi said:


> I sense differences, clearly , not me only , as for same words received directly from Fiio engineers . Among other builders , similarly . With best regards of course


Received with your best regards mate. Cheers!


----------



## alekc

Sonic Defender said:


> The notion of AKM being more musical has never been qualified with any scientific evidence or even rationale. I currently own a nice AKM based DAC and an ESS based DAC. Both are audibly transparent and both sound identical.


Honestly speaking - setting aside what the term musical really means and how everyone is understanding it - I must say that for me Fiio Q5s has been the one less musical when comparing to: Chord Mojo and ifi micro iDac2, it is also less musical and too bit sterile for me when comparing to a lot higher dacs like ESS based Mytek Brooklyn Bridge (which is great for very critical listening of piano when proper filters are engaged), not to mention Hugo TT2 or Rockna WaveLight.  

I also think that the whole discussion regarding DAC chips or FPGAs used is pointless: there are so many details that influence final SQ and signature that used dac solution is only part of a bigger picture. Definitively ESS and AKM base dacs can sound the same.


----------



## klash

alekc said:


> Honestly speaking - setting aside what the term musical really means and how everyone is understanding it - I must say that for me Fiio Q5s has been the one less musical when comparing to: Chord Mojo and ifi micro iDac2, it is also less musical and too bit sterile for me when comparing to a lot higher dacs like ESS based Mytek Brooklyn Bridge (which is great for very critical listening of piano when proper filters are engaged), not to mention Hugo TT2 or Rockna WaveLight.
> 
> I also think that the whole discussion regarding DAC chips or FPGAs used is pointless: there are so many details that influence final SQ and signature that used dac solution is only part of a bigger picture. Definitively ESS and AKM base dacs can sound the same.



Would the "sterile" description be equivalent to neutral/transparent? I enjoy listening my Clear MG through the Q5s and notice them becoming a bit more warm sounding when listening to a DX7pro.


----------



## alekc

klash said:


> Would the "sterile" description be equivalent to neutral/transparent? I enjoy listening my Clear MG through the Q5s and notice them becoming a bit more warm sounding when listening to a DX7pro.


@klash now we are entering territory best called very thing ice I suppose since everyone understands and feels those terms very differently. For me, sterile is not equal to transparency. Complete transparency means to me that the sound signature is not being shaped in any form and what you hear is what dac delivered and you do not miss any detail, sound stage, air etc. Neutral means to me that there is mostly nothing added to the sound signature so I would say it is a subset of transparency but may not be the same. As "sterile" I would define something that would be quite transparent to some limited extend and by adding a bit of dry, bright sound signature, making sound a bit flat or even lifeless while possibly adding some other characteristics (like bigger sound stage for example). As always YMMV. 

Haven't heard DX7pro but I did spent some time with Clears and I can image that your feelings are correct. Clears MG are actually quite interesting case for me, since I really like their design and built quality sans stock cable, but when I connected those to Hugo TT2 they missed some dynamics while I liked the overall signature. Had they be more dynamic I would get those, but maybe it wasn't a good pairing. I still need to test those with my beloved AuroraSound HEADA - maybe then they will sound the way it should for me. Sorry for a bit of off-topic but since you've mentioned Clears... you know the rest


----------



## dancook (Feb 15, 2022)

My Q5S lipo battery has swollen and pushed out the back (i've been made aware of the danger, it's currently boxed outside in the BBQ)

I bought it sept 2019, Amazon say it’s out of warranty but Im in the U.K. and there is a up to 6 year consumer law

Just noticed Amazon sent an email

_As you've had satisfactory use of this product for *a period of time exceeding* both the manufacturer's warranty period and *the typical average life of this product*, and since you purchased your product approximately* 29 months ag*o and have used it successfully, please understand that we're unable to offer you a replacement or refund of the replacement value._

So my question - I turned it off when not using it but left it plugged into PC on my desk, is that abusing it?


----------



## Julius Decimus (Feb 15, 2022)

dancook said:


> So my question - I turned it off when not using it but left it plugged into PC on my desk, is that abusing it?


Good day.

It abuse the baterry, the other parts are completely fine (the dac chips, the amp module).

This device and others like it do not have what they call 'desktop mode'. So when you connect it to a computer to use it as DAC, it stays plugged in and overcharge the battery. Is no problem to work several weeks so let's say, but when it become several months or years, the battery gets swollen. This is also not Q5 specific, most of the DAPs are also so and older model devices as well. You done nothing wrong, just so are things.

What you can do is if you like the sound (and don't want change your device) contact Fiio on personal message (they may not see your comment here due to a lot of topics they have to cover): https://www.head-fi.org/members/fiio.84589/  -
And ask if there is a way to replace your battery in the area where you live. Write what is happening, where you bought it from and so on. Most likely though, it will be needed to send the device to them.

Another option is you try to replace the battery yourself, if you done such things in the past could be the best solution. As far as i know does not require soldering. The battery is with 4 pin plug. The hard part is to teardown the device so you can access it and unplug the old one, plug the new one (screwdrivers you need). There are batteries for Q5 series in AliExpress. You can order from there. This does not mean the battery will not get swollen again, it will again, just after 2-3 years.

You could also buy new device, but it will be the same story after 2-3 years. There is Chord Mojo 2 recently released however, you could take a look at it. It does have desktop mode, will not overcharge the battery.

So is up to you how you decide proceed. Is generally not recommended to use the Fiio with swollen battery. I would first write to Fiio and see what they recommend.


----------



## dancook

Julius Decimus said:


> Good day.
> 
> It abuse the baterry, the other parts are completely fine (the dac chips, the amp module).
> 
> ...



Thanks

I started to take the device apart,

used the included star screwdriver to remove the bottom block, then a small screw driver to take 2 screws off at the bottom. It still seemed attached at the opposite end, so I didn't remove it completely as I didn't want to force and break it - but could see no other screws.

I will speak to FiiO, I'd be ok with replacing the battery - i've seen the four pin cable connection inside


----------



## Julius Decimus

dancook said:


> Thanks
> 
> I started to take the device apart,
> 
> ...


Ahm...perhaps take a look at this and the photos there in GoogleDrive: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/gfi8rs/fiio_q5_disassembled_ic_namesusage/

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1JN4_QbiZnXo7950zZ39zLvU2lSZz2v3A

I have not tried to open it myself, but know from older comments here that the battery is not soldered and usually can be replaced if you manage to open the device. Says is for Q5 in the name in Reddit, but the photos are for Q5s and the whole teardown there. You can tell by the DAC chips are 4493 (which are for Q5s and not Q5). So i am hoping you can find the hidden screw.
Could also be the potentiometer knob holding it. 

You can also ask Fiio in the personal message how proceed with the opening. Send them photos to show your progress. I have tried with older devices in the past (asking them how to open in PM), they answer and there were no problems.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## boodi (Feb 15, 2022)

Fiio c.c. is available and quite collaborative , they will likely offer you the best opinion and option through some chat in pm.

My experience and opinion.

Sometimes it takes a day or two to get answered. Don't worry, they answer.


----------



## Julius Decimus

dancook said:


> I started to take the device apart,


Something as advice - be very careful unpluging the battery. And plugging the new one. The 4 pins on the board of the Fiio are very fragile.

If it does not come out easy, try to push it gently from the left side (the most left pin), then from the right (the most right), then again until it starts going out and unplugging.


----------



## dancook

Julius Decimus said:


> Something as advice - be very careful unpluging the battery. And plugging the new one. The 4 pins on the board of the Fiio are very fragile.
> 
> If it does not come out easy, try to push it gently from the left side (the most left pin), then from the right (the most right), then again until it starts going out and unplugging.



so gently and slowly 'rock it out', thanks


----------



## Julius Decimus

dancook said:


> so gently and slowly 'rock it out', thanks


Yes, with something thin like needle is OK to try it. If does not come easy.

And notice how the battery is plugged, plug the new one the same way as the old one. I think you can't make mistake on this because it only goes one way in. And so you can only plug it right way. But, if the battery you find is with strange connector and some size difference so it can go in more than 1 way, notice how the wires of the original battery are and plug the new one same way.

Alright, thanks man for reading. Hope all works out well.


----------



## dancook (Feb 15, 2022)

I brought it in to take another look, I removed the two screws at the bottom - but the top rectangle section highlighted is where it seems to be stuck.

the back has a leatherette finish, so perhaps there's a screw hidden behind that. As the battery has pushed the back out, it appears to bend in line with the volume/power knob - so perhaps there's two screws behind the leatherette where we see the small holes

(image taken from google drive, someone elses dismantled Fiio)





EDIT - I peeled back to the leatherette, there are three screws, on bottom right of volume control

I have removed the battery.


----------



## Julius Decimus

dancook said:


> I have removed the battery.


Well done mate. 

For the battery, i have came across good ones and not so good ones. The more expensive ones are usually better (not surprise here i know). So the 18-20 pounds one for example will be better than the 12 pounds one. You can expect between 60 to 100% battery life comparing to the original one. That is if you plan sometime use it without connected to PC for example. I replaced batteries on old Fiio X5 1 gen, E18 and E17 (all these are old models of Fiio Dac/Amps) and 2 of the batteries i got from AliExpress are even better than the original one. But one of them is 50-60% the battery life of the original one only. So i recommend not to order 2 let's say, only 1 piece instead. Most of the time you are safe.

Any of them will work no problem connected to PC (as is like connected to charger all the time essentially), just be somewhat careful the first 3-4-5 days and be keeping an eye on the device, don't leave it on while you are away, so if something is not OK and starts getting swollen again you will notice easily.


----------



## dancook

Julius Decimus said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> For the battery, i have came across good ones and not so good ones. The more expensive ones are usually better (not surprise here i know). So the 18-20 pounds one for example will be better than the 12 pounds one. You can expect between 60 to 100% battery life comparing to the original one. That is if you plan sometime use it without connected to PC for example. I replaced batteries on old Fiio X5 1 gen, E18 and E17 (all these are old models of Fiio Dac/Amps) and 2 of the batteries i got from AliExpress are even better than the original one. But one of them is 50-60% the battery life of the original one only. So i recommend not to order 2 let's say, only 1 piece instead. Most of the time you are safe.
> 
> Any of them will work no problem connected to PC (as is like connected to charger all the time essentially), just be somewhat careful the first 3-4-5 days and be keeping an eye on the device, don't leave it on while you are away, so if something is not OK and starts getting swollen again you will notice easily.



is it this one? Q5 same as Q5S?

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4001197407095.html


----------



## Julius Decimus

dancook said:


> is it this one? Q5 same as Q5S?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4001197407095.html


Hmm...honestly i don't know mate. It is physicaly the same dimentions as the Fiio Q5. I would say is OK.

To be sure though, you can ask Fiio on PM if the battery for Fiio Q5 and Q5s is the same (dimentions and voltage). The voltage is the same, i am just not sure if it will fit in the case.

I would say is OK but....you know not my money and i would not say 100% order this. Don't want to mislead you. You can not close the whole back pannel at all if you use it for PC and desktop only. So....from this point view i would say it pass and you are good to go. If want close it fully however, i recommend you ask Fiio on PM if dimentions are exactly the same.

Hope this helps somewhat. I apologies that i am not of big help here.


----------



## akãjerovia

@FiiO Is there a chance to relive the Q5s TC? Maybe like a Q5 ESS TC version?


----------



## FiiO

akãjerovia said:


> @FiiO Is there a chance to relive the Q5s TC? Maybe like a Q5 ESS TC version?


Dear friend,

Thanks for your interest in our product. There will not be Q5 ESS version. But we have the plan of similar product. Stay tuned. 

Best regards


----------



## petry

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our product. There will not be Q5 ESS version. But we have the plan of similar product. Stay tuned.
> 
> Best regards


@FiiO, by “plan of similar product” you mean that something between Q3 and Q9 is in the works?


----------



## raif71

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our product. There will not be Q5 ESS version. But we have the plan of similar product. Stay tuned.
> 
> Best regards


Dear Fiio Friend,

Self-friend like the no 7. Self already has Fiio Q5s and would look forward to Q7s if it is available. Thank you self-friend Fiio.


----------



## dancook

Any idea which way the cable fits? red on the left or the right according to photo?

I forgot to take a photo when removing the old to safely dispose! I just had to scrape out the plastic plug as it wouldn't come out easily.


----------



## Perepep

dancook said:


> Any idea which way the cable fits? red on the left or the right according to photo?
> 
> I forgot to take a photo when removing the old to safely dispose! I just had to scrape out the plastic plug as it wouldn't come out easily.



Here you can see an image that may help you.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-same-amp-module-with-x7.772186/post-14575103


----------



## dancook

Perepep said:


> Here you can see an image that may help you.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-same-amp-module-with-x7.772186/post-14575103



thank you


----------



## dancook (Mar 8, 2022)

All fixed and working! 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001237922791.html

I got this, the included tools were handy to have around.

The power cable is pushed in from above, and doesn't not slot in from the end (which also means it could only go one way!)


----------



## imeem

is this product discontinue? can't seem to find it for sale.


----------



## rlw6534 (Apr 2, 2022)

imeem said:


> is this product discontinue? can't seem to find it for sale.



It's pretty old now.  I saw somewhere that a replacement was in the works.  I can't seem to remember where.  But yes, it is discontinued:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...n-2021-from-james.959256/page-2#post-16609512


----------



## imeem

rlw6534 said:


> It's pretty old now.  I saw somewhere that a replacement was in the works.  I can't seem to remember where.  But yes, it is discontinued:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...n-2021-from-james.959256/page-2#post-16609512


thanks


----------



## rlw6534

imeem said:


> thanks


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-and-headphone-amplifier.960888/


----------



## imeem

rlw6534 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-and-headphone-amplifier.960888/



man, that is a chonk of a unit right there.


----------



## punkedrock

FiiO, I'm close to giving up on my dreams of ever hearing my Q5S play ever again. All I need is a link to a windows 11 or 10 driver for Windows. Not the device. Also It would be truly awesome if the driver would allow all of the possible codecs and micro-usb to usb-c and vice versa given the products history as I have a micro-usb FiiO Q5S.
Anyways, I patiently wait for the driver link!


----------



## rlw6534

punkedrock said:


> FiiO, I'm close to giving up on my dreams of ever hearing my Q5S play ever again. All I need is a link to a windows 11 or 10 driver for Windows. Not the device. Also It would be truly awesome if the driver would allow all of the possible codecs and micro-usb to usb-c and vice versa given the products history as I have a micro-usb FiiO Q5S.
> Anyways, I patiently wait for the driver link!



Doesn't this one work?

https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17


----------



## punkedrock

rlw6534 said:


> Doesn't this one work?
> 
> https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17


I wish it does. I can upload any of the system files as needed from the driver installation.
I believe FiiO has very ideal plans with their future and windows 11, it just isn’t working yet.


----------



## FiiO

punkedrock said:


> I wish it does. I can upload any of the system files as needed from the driver installation.
> I believe FiiO has very ideal plans with their future and windows 11, it just isn’t working yet.


Dear friend,

What message would you receive when you try to install the USB DAC driver in your Win11 computer? My colleague is using Win11 as well, the 4.47 and 5.30 USB DAC driver could work fine in his computer.

Best regards


----------



## punkedrock

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> What message would you receive when you try to install the USB DAC driver in your Win11 computer? My colleague is using Win11 as well, the 4.47 and 5.30 USB DAC driver could work fine in his computer.
> 
> Best regards


I do not have an error message, I just don't have the FiiO recognized outside of AAC wireless Bluetooth at the moment. And, after it's connected VIA Bluetooth it disconnects and always needs a reset.

Also, It would be awesome if I could know which file I could upload for a system diagnostic / error file for you guys from program files where the driver is located. .


----------



## FiiO

punkedrock said:


> I do not have an error message, I just don't have the FiiO recognized outside of AAC wireless Bluetooth at the moment. And, after it's connected VIA Bluetooth it disconnects and always needs a reset.
> 
> Also, It would be awesome if I could know which file I could upload for a system diagnostic / error file for you guys from program files where the driver is located. .


Dear friend, 

The Q5s does not support Bluetooth transmission function. Are you using other product instead?
Or you mean using the Q5s as Bluetooth receiver but the connection does not work fine? The USB DAC driver is not needed at that time. Is the Q5s far away from the transmitter? You could check by connecting the Q5s to other device via Bluetooth as well.

Best regards


----------



## punkedrock

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The Q5s does not support Bluetooth transmission function. Are you using other product instead?
> Or you mean using the Q5s as Bluetooth receiver but the connection does not work fine? The USB DAC driver is not needed at that time. Is the Q5s far away from the transmitter? You could check by connecting the Q5s to other device via Bluetooth as well.
> ...


I'm not using it in that stated example. I'm simply trying to use it as a DAC / AMP streaming Tidal on my windows 11 Laptop. And I've had no success and am willing to try anything and any method suggestable.


----------



## punkedrock

I think this might help guys:
Again, it's a windows 11 Driver issue is my guess. And I'm connecting a FiiO Q5s using blutooth and or micro-usb to usb-c from the device into the computer. (I don't have the usb-c FiiO I have the micro-usb.)

Also this is just the drivers that are connected to the system files regarding the windows 11 use of this device when it's being used. (I guess, idk.)


----------



## NJoyzAudio

punkedrock said:


> I think this might help guys:
> Again, it's a windows 11 Driver issue is my guess. And I'm connecting a FiiO Q5s using blutooth and or micro-usb to usb-c from the device into the computer. (I don't have the usb-c FiiO I have the micro-usb.)
> 
> Also this is just the drivers that are connected to the system files regarding the windows 11 use of this device when it's being used. (I guess, idk.)


Punkedrock

I think I've posted this suggestion very early in this thread and it did help another Head-Fier, and just guessing it may be the same situation you are going through.

Many of the FiiO apps require Microsoft's .NET ver. 3.0/3.1 behind the scenes as they comply with Microsoft's requirements for a Windows application. 
But... Windows 10 since version 1903 through Windows 11 does not load versions of .NET earlier than ver. 4.0
Though version 4.0 is supposed to be backwards compatible with version 3.0-3.5 apps I've found sometimes they are not, the FiiO app as an example.
Google installing earlier versions of .NET as depending on your version of Windows on your PC, the process varies (even within versions of Windows 10 as well as with Windows 11)

Once I installed .NET 3.0/3.1/3.2/3.5 (all part of the same install package from Microsoft) the FiiO apps all began working as designed.
Since .NET is Microsoft's intellectual property most application manufactures cannot include it in their application install packages.

Again just a guess, and sorry I'm not a PC Tech support person so can't take on the task of helping you work through doing an install, but sharing what I found when I ran into a similar problem several years back, that solved my issue as well as several on this forum.

Hope this helps


----------



## rlw6534

NJoyzAudio said:


> Punkedrock
> 
> I think I've posted this suggestion very early in this thread and it did help another Head-Fier, and just guessing it may be the same situation you are going through.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize that FiiO even had a Windows app...   ???


----------



## punkedrock

NJoyzAudio said:


> Punkedrock
> 
> I think I've posted this suggestion very early in this thread and it did help another Head-Fier, and just guessing it may be the same situation you are going through.
> 
> ...


Where did you find this all inclusive install package? I think I have it... though I may not, I'm just not sure and could never find the one you mentioned that has all .net 3.0/3.1/3.2/3.5 - It would be really helpful. Also It still doesn't work, I'll post if it does.


----------



## punkedrock (Apr 29, 2022)

I am so unhappy that I can't listen to my FiiO with my laptop, any and all ideas guys please help. Also fiiO Support has been non-exhistant, so please change this FiiO it is your product. As of right now I just can't get windows to recognize it as a DAC and once it does I'll be so happy, so please FiiO tell me what to do!

-- it works now! No idea why though...


----------



## rlw6534

punkedrock said:


> Where did you find this all inclusive install package? I think I have it... though I may not, I'm just not sure and could never find the one you mentioned that has all .net 3.0/3.1/3.2/3.5 - It would be really helpful. Also It still doesn't work, I'll post if it does.



I have no idea if this will fix your issue, but here is how to install .NET 3.5 (which includes 2.0 and 3.0):

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/do...tnet-35-windows?WT.mc_id=dotnet-35129-website


----------



## rlw6534

punkedrock said:


> I am so unhappy that I can't listen to my FiiO with my laptop, any and all ideas guys please help. Also fiiO Support has been non-exhistant, so please change this FiiO it is your product. As of right now I just can't get windows to recognize it as a DAC and once it does I'll be so happy, so please FiiO tell me what to do!
> 
> -- it works now! No idea why though...



What does Windows device manager say...  unknown device?  Or it is working now???


----------



## NJoyzAudio (Apr 29, 2022)

punkedrock said:


> Where did you find this all inclusive install package? I think I have it... though I may not, I'm just not sure and could never find the one you mentioned that has all .net 3.0/3.1/3.2/3.5 - It would be really helpful. Also It still doesn't work, I'll post if it does.


Punkedrock

Micrososft and several Microsoft Watch dog groups all have instructions on line and there are videos on how to load earlier versions of .Net
While the driver may not need it to run, the installer FiiO used did.  This was the issue I ran into VERY early on
You may also run into this with many apps to edit Tag Files and create M3U playlists as many of the developers were using earlier versions of .Net
Not defending or saying FiiO is in the right, but this issue in general is a Microsoft/Windows issue, and something FiiO not being a PC company probably is not equipped to troubleshoot or help with.  (Also not slamming Microsoft as friends who are Mac users have run into similar issues with apps built for earlier versions of MacOS). Just a sad state of affairs in the PC industry

Again I'm not good at doing Tech Support so rather than lead you down the wrong path, it would be better (and because .Net Versions are also different for localization/language, IE which GEO you live in) it would be better to use Microsoft's support or Google specific information to your version of Windows and your GEO


----------



## Apogie

My q5s battery is dead at 30%. I can’t get the unit to play under 30%.   The Bluetooth signal resets and I have to reconnect and eventually it resets every 20 seconds.  The battery meter reads 30ish.  Using Xba n1 3.5 single.  The play goes for around 6.5 hours, no eq, volume at 12.  My q5 with THX aaa and same conditions will play for over 9 hours.  

Q5s is with stands amp am3e and connection is iPhone aac.  

Can you guys chime in.   Is my battery starting to go bad?  Hour long does your battery run before Bluetooth dropouts?


----------



## Julius Decimus

Apogie said:


> My q5s battery is dead at 30%. I can’t get the unit to play under 30%.


Does this happen frequently or on one occasion so far ?

Yes, if the unit is turning itself off with 30% battery life inducator remaining that is sign of battery going bad. Fiio is accurate with the battery life information, this device is with 8.5-9h battery life with Bluetooth and the standard amplifier module.

What you can do is reset the device through its reset button, just in case. Other than that you can try charge it longer and keep the charger connected for hour after it is fully charged, even if it shows is fully charged. Don't know if can recommend you do that, it will help only temporarily. I recommend you try to reset the device 1 time and see if anything changes. If it still turns itself off with 30-40% battery left, then you could try to replace the battery with new one. A lot of information on that 3-4 pages back in this thread here if you decide to try do that. Or you could ask Fiio as well.

The headphones do not affect it.

Check the charger you are using also.

I can't comment if the Bluetooth range is shorten. Keep in mind that the Bluetooth range depends on the host device as well (so the phone, tablet or whatever you are using the Q5 with).


----------



## punkedrock

NJoyzAudio said:


> Punkedrock
> 
> Micrososft and several Microsoft Watch dog groups all have instructions on line and there are videos on how to load earlier versions of .Net
> While the driver may not need it to run, the installer FiiO used did.  This was the issue I ran into VERY early on
> ...


Well, it works now - though I'm not sure why. I really do apprecaite the tech support though, it might of seriously helped.


----------



## Apogie

For battery replacement, does the rubber backing need to come off?  Do the q5 and Q5s share the same battery type?
Thanks


----------



## FiiO

Apogie said:


> For battery replacement, does the rubber backing need to come off?  Do the q5 and Q5s share the same battery type?
> Thanks


Dear friend,

1. Yes. 
2. They are using similar battery. 3800mAh 3.7V one
You may read this video about disassembling the Q5s: http://fiio-disassembly-tutorial.oss-cn-hangzhou.aliyuncs.com/Q5S拆机视频.mp4

Best regards


----------



## borkenarrou

I have the Q5S micro-usb version, is the dac portion balanced too or only the amp, if so is it possible to output to an external balanced amp.


----------



## FiiO

borkenarrou said:


> I have the Q5S micro-usb version, is the dac portion balanced too or only the amp, if so is it possible to output to an external balanced amp.


Dear friend,

The lineout port of the Q5s is not balanced output. 
If you would like to connect to the balanced amp, you may need to use the 2.5mm balanced headphone port instead.

Best regards


----------



## pedrothelion

Hello!

Can anyone explain what happened to my Q5s? It seems that the battery is swollen and now I am scared to use it.


----------



## dancook (Oct 11, 2022)

pedrothelion said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone explain what happened to my Q5s? It seems that the battery is swollen and now I am scared to use it.



I had the same, I removed the battery ordered a new one and fit it - all ok now - if you check my posting history you can see related posts to my journey as it's all i've posted about!

FiiO offered for me to send it in for them to sort it, but I decided on the DIY route versus sending the whole unit overseas.


----------



## pedrothelion

dancook said:


> I had the same, I removed the battery ordered a new one and fit it - all ok now - if you check my posting history you can see related posts to my journey as it's all i've posted about!
> 
> FiiO offered for me to send it in for them to sort it, but I decided on the DIY route versus sending the whole unit overseas.



Thank you!

Can you confirm that the battery to buy is this one? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001237922791.html
I hope it is not difficult to replace it. Do you have any advice?


----------



## dancook

pedrothelion said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Can you confirm that the battery to buy is this one? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001237922791.html
> I hope it is not difficult to replace it. Do you have any advice?



that's the one, I had no prior experience with it.

some of the screws are behind the sticky back leatherette

the battery power connector, i think it might lift straight up instead of in/out from the side - I can't remember exactly but keep that in mind, I think i probably pulled the cables free of the plastic head then had to use a knife to remove what was left behind - not so crucial on a fault battery, but it could have been smoother.


----------



## Jean-Pierre Degrange

Hi,
I am very happy of the sound of my q5s (with a Sennheiser hd600} but I have recently compared it with other Fiio products such as a M11 Plus (ESS) and have found the later much less "airy and open", particularly with mediums and highs.
I have then compared my Q5s with a Fiio M11 Plus LTD (AK) and was led to the same conclusions...
I would bend to conclude that the Q5S is much warmer (and I like it...) than the two other products but I am surprised from this.
Have you made similar comparisons and what were your conclusions?
PS I listen mostly to classical music at moderate level.
Thanks, Jean-Pierre


----------



## iFi audio

pedrothelion said:


> Can anyone explain what happened to my Q5s? It seems that the battery is swollen and now I am scared to use it.



If that's of any assistance, batteries tend to become swollen in time and that's not something unusual, even though it happens rarely. If you see that, it's time to contact the manufacturer/distributor and get a new one


----------



## FiiO

pedrothelion said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone explain what happened to my Q5s? It seems that the battery is swollen and now I am scared to use it.


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. If you could not replace the battery by yourself, please contact support@fiio.com for help.
And here is the instruction of disassembling the Q5s: http://fiio-disassembly-tutorial.oss-cn-hangzhou.aliyuncs.com/Q5S拆机视频.mp4

Best regards


----------

